# [LPF] Allbright's Shadow



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2013)

*Allbright's Shadow
*A Living Pathfinder adventure for nearly a dozen 
9th to 11th level characters (roughly)​
GM: Satin Knights
Judge: jkason
Start Date: October 10th  (DOY=283-1)

Honored Players:
Breninyr Hydref (Mowgli)...................... Sensei 4, Cleric 8 -> 9 -> 10
282-384 Start 169,331 XP,....4,072 EXP,....4,450 EGP;....36,822 TXP,...18,156 TGP. Jan 19th, 102 days at 361/178
384-524 Start 210,225 XP,..19,000 EXP,....9,150 EGP;..,,66,080 TXP,..,,35,000 TGP. June 8th, 140 days at 472/250
524-649 Start 295,305 XP,......133 EXP,.......189 EGP;..,,.90,250 TXP,....38,250 TGP. Current 385,555 XP 722/306


Kalinn Ari "Frost" (Mowgli)...........,.........Barbarian 3, Sorcerer 3, Dragon Disciple 5 -> 6 -> 7 -> 8
282-325 Start 135,591 XP,.........0 EXP,.......,,...0 EGP;......9,546 TXP,......6,192 TGP.  Nov 21st, 43 days at 222/144
325-459 Start 145,137 XP,..16,605 EXP,..10,366 EGP;....48,374 TXP,.....23,852 TGP. Apr 4th, 134 days at 361/178
459-626 Start 210,116 XP,,,,6,467 EXP,.,,..3,234 EGP;....78,824 TXP,.....41,750 TGP. Sep 18th, 167 days 472/250
626-649 Start 295,407 XP,,,,,,,133 EXP,..,,,,.189 EGP;..,,17,756 TXP,.......7,038 TGP. Current 313,163 XP 772/306


Aradra Longstrider  (JackSlate45) ....,,,....Ranger 11 -> 12 -> 13
282-371 Start 122,864 XP,....4,072 EXP,.....4,450 EGP;...19,758 TXP,....12,816 TGP. Jan 6th, 89 days at 222/144
371-512 Start 146,694 XP,..12,533 EXP,.....5,916 EGP;...50,902 TXP,....25,098 TGP. May 27th, 141 days at  361/178
512-517 Start 210,129 XP,,.,,6,467 EXP,.....3,234 EGP;,,. 2,360 TXP,.... .1,250 TGP. Current 218,956 XP 472/250 
paused due to RL

Orlando Furioso  (GlassEye) ......,.............Rogue 9 -> 10 -> 11, Bard 2  
282-371 Start 122,583 XP,....4,072 EXP,.....4,450 EGP;.....19,758 TXP,....12,816 TGP. Jan 6th, 89 days at 222/144
371-513 Start 146,413 XP,..12,533 EXP,.....5,916 EGP;.....51,262 TXP,....25,276 TGP. May 28th, 142 days at  361/178
513-649 Start 210,208 XP,,.,,6,600 EXP,.....3,423 EGP;...,,64,192 TXP,....34,000 TGP. Current 280,867 XP 472/250 


Daylily Falshenaya (Systole) ......,,,,..........Barbarian 6 -> 7 -> 8,  Horizon Walker 3, Fighter 1 
282-397 Start ..79,442 XP,....4,072 EXP,.....4,450 EGP;......21,620 TXP,..,.12,765 TGP. Feb 1st, 115 days at 188/111
397-517 Start 105,134 XP,.,,19,000 EXP,.....9,150 EGP;....,,26,640 TXP,...,17,280 TGP. Jun 1st, 120 days at 222/144
517-649 Start 150,774 XP,........133 EXP,....... 189 EGP;.......47,652 TXP,...,..23,496 TGP. Current 198,426 XP 361/178


Relic Nevyn (jbear)..................,,,........... Wizard 9 -> 10 -> 11, Oracle 1
282-403 Start ...78,201 XP,....4,072 EXP,.....4,450 EGP;.....22,748 TXP,...13,431 TGP. Feb 7th, 121 days at 188/111
403-517 Start. 105,021 XP,..,19,000 EXP,...,,9,150 EGP;.....25,308 TXP,...16,416 TGP. Jun 1st, 114 days at 222/144
517-649 Start..149,329 XP,........133 EXP,........189 EGP;......47,652 TXP,....23,496 TGP. Current 196,981 XP 361/178


Borric Hawkins (perrinmiller).................. Fighter 10 -> 11 -> 12
282-406 Start ...77,622 XP,....4,072 EXP,.....4,450 EGP;.....23,312 TXP,...13,764 TGP. Feb 10th, 124 days at 188/111
406-517 Start. 105,006 XP,...19,000 EXP,.....9,150 EGP;...,,24,642 TXP,.,,15,984 TGP. Jun 1st, 111 days at 222/144
517-649 Start.  148,648 XP,.....,.133 EXP,....,...189 EGP;.....47,652 TXP,...23,496 TGP. Current 196,300 XP 361/178


Sylvain Marana (Gerald007)...................., Witch 10 -> 11 -> 12
282-417 Start ..74,785 XP,....6,072 EXP,.....5,753 EGP;....25,380 TXP,....14,985 TGP. Feb 21st, 135 days at 188/111
417-517 Start 106,237 XP,...17,000 EXP,.....7,817 EGP;....22,200 TXP,.,.,14,400 TGP. Jun 1st, 100 days at 222/144
517-649 Start.  145,437 XP,....,.133 EXP,....,...189 EGP;....47,652 TXP,...,23,496 TGP. Current 193,089 XP 361/178


Anaerion (jackslate45)..................,,,..........Wizard 9 -> 10 -> 11
305-369 Start ..63,625 XP,..,,,,,.,..0 EXP,..........0 EGP;.....7,424 TXP,....5,696 TGP. Jan 4th, 64 days at 116/89
369-462 Start ..71,049 XP,.116,605 EXP,...10,366 EGP;...17,484 TXP,..,,9,020 TGP.Apr 7th, 93 days at 188/111 
462-517 Start 105,139 XP,...,.6,467 EXP,....3,237 EGP;...12,210 TXP,....7,920 TGP. Current 123,815 XP 222/144
paused due to RL

Arianna NPC (Leveling by DMCs only)..... Synthesist 8 -> 9 -> 10, Cleric 1
305-323 Start ..54,148 XP,.........0 EXP,..........0 EGP;......3,480 TXP,.......2,670 TGP. Nov 19th 1 DMC at 116/89
323-417 Start ..57,628 XP,.........0 EXP,..........0 EGP;..,..13,920 TXP,..,..10,680 TGP. Feb 21st 4 DMC  at 116/89
417-517 Start ..71,548 XP,.........0 EXP,..........0 EGP;..,..33,840 TXP,..,..19,980 TGP. June 1st 6 DMC 188/111
517-517 Start 105,388 XP,.........0 EXP,..........0 EGP;............0 TXP,.............0 TGP. Current 105,388 XP 222/144


Elenka Danyllova (GlassEye)...................., Summoner 9 -> 10 -> 11
305-417 Start ..52,157 XP,.....6,072 EXP,....5,783 EGP;...12,992 TXP,......9,968 TGP. Feb 21st, 112 days at 116/89
417-517 Start ..71,221 XP,...17,000 EXP,,,..,7,817 EGP;...18,800 TXP,..,,11,100 TGP. Jun 1st, 100 days 188/111
517-649 Start.  107,021 XP,....,.133 EXP,..,,....189 EGP;.,.29,304 TXP,...,19,008 TGP. Current 136,325 XP 222/144


Updated DOY 649 or Oct 11th, 2014.
Level at 50k, 71k, 105k, 145k, 210k, 295k, 425k, 600k
[sblock=Encounters]
Day .EXP.. ..EGP
283 00000 00000 ~ Oct 10th ~ Dancer's Bellow ~ CR 0 ~ Recruitment for some at the DWI
299 00000 00000 ~ Oct 26th ~ Sharing Secrets ~ CR 0 ~ Boosting spellbooks
306 00000 00000 ~ Nov 2nd ~ Mother's Invitation ~ CR 0 ~ Recruitment for others at Mother's house 
325 ........ ......... ~ Kalinn leveled to 12th
350 00000 00000 ~ Dec 16th ~ Daylily's Tussle  ~ CR 0 ~ Unfinished mano-e-mano fight
369........ ......... ~ Anaerion leveled to 10th
371 04072 04450 ~ Jan 6th.. ~ Demon Ambush ~ (CR10*4 Kalvakus Demons, CR2*20 Dretches, CR7*4 Succubi, CR9*6 Vrocks, CR14*1 Advanced Glabrezu) * 0.32 damage inflicted.  Total Fight: CR 17.75, earned equivalent of CR 14.5.
371........ .......... ~ Aradra leveled to 12th, Orlando leveled to 12th
384........ .......... ~ Breninyr leveled to 13th
397........ .......... ~ Daylily leveled to 11th
403........ .......... ~ Relic leveled to 11th
406........ .......... ~ Borric leveled to 11th
417 02000 01333 ~ Feb 21st ~ Door at the end of the tunnel ~ CR10 Advanced Elite Balban + 24xCR2  dretches  
451 10533 04583 ~ Mar 27th ~  4 Tarry Demodands and 10 Babau CR13x4 + CR6x10, treasure 55k/12
512........ .......... ~ Aradra leveled to 13th
513........ .......... ~ Orlando leveled to 13th
517 06467 03234 ~ Jun 1st ~ 1 Tarry Demodand (CR13), 1 Kalvakus (CR10), 3 Balbau (CR6x3), Special Quasit (CR10),
...........................................Son of Perdition (CR13), 77600/12 treasure 38,800/12
517........ .......... ~ Daylily, Relic, Borric, and Sylvain leveled to 12th, Elenka leveled to 11th
524........ .......... ~ June 8th Breninyr leveled to 14th
626........ .......... ~ Sept 18th Kalinn leveled to 14th
651 00133 00189 ~ Oct 13th ~ 8 poisoned zombies (CR4)



                                                   [/sblock][sblock=Treasure]
233,898 gp due including time based gold

...26,500 gp ~ +1 Mithral Full-Plate of Speed armor 
...10,315 gp ~ +2 Cold Iron longsword
,,...8,310 gp ~ +1 Called shortsword
...29,600 gp ~ Staff of Healing
.......750 gp ~ wand of Cure Light Wounds
.......750 gp ~ wand of Cure Light Wounds
.......750 gp ~ wand of Cure Light Wounds
....5,360 gp ~ Water Scorpions
....2,250 gp ~ Faith Orbs (one shots)
....2,250 gp ~ Faith Orbs (one shots)
....2,250 gp ~ Faith Orbs (one shots)
..16,000 gp ~ Cargo net of Mind Shielding ~ carried
120,000 gp ~ 15 Rings of Mind Shielding    ~ 12 used, 3 carried
..56,000 gp ~ 7 Rings of Force Fangs ~ 1 distributed, 6 carried
..12,630 gp ~ 2 +1 Cold Steel Longswords ~ 1 Aradra  
......400 gp ~ 8 vials of holy water
=======
199,030 gp found so far

Breninyr *
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding

Kalinn
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding

Aradra
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding

Shadow
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding

Orlando 
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding

Daylily
....2,250 gp ~ Faith Orbs (one shots)

Relic 
....8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding
....5,360 gp ~ Water Scorpions

Borric * Giantslayer
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding

Sylvain
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding ~ Wearing
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Force Fangs ~ pocket

Anaerion
....6,330 gp ~ +1 Cold Steel Longsword
...57,200 gp ~ Staff of Many Rays
....5,360 gp ~ Water Scorpion

Arianna *
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding

Elenka
...8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding
.14,400 gp ~ Staff of the Eidolons

Drev
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding

Kutholiam *
8,000 gp ~ Ring of Mind Shielding

Party equivalent to CR 17.5 

Special Items of the module
Water Scorpions,Aura faint transmutation; CL 1st
Slot none; Price 5,360 gp each
Description
This wood and iron weapon resembles a light crossbow with a very short  prod. The prod itself is non-functional, but provides the water scorpion  with excellent balance. The water scorpion functions as a +1 weapon  that magically produces a stream of holy water with a range of 30 feet  each time it is fired. The stream strikes its opponent as a ranged touch  attack that deals 2d4+1 points of damage to undead and evil outsiders.  To other creatures it is harmless. Only one stream might be fired each  round, but there are rumors of water scorpions of speed created from the  original.
Anyone proficient with crossbows may use a water scorpion without penalty.

4 Faith Orbs Aura moderate evocation; CL 9th
Slot none; Price 2,250 gp each
Description
This brass orb is a bit larger than a human fist.  It is covered with  symbols of goodness and law and thick studs. If used as an improvised  weapon, it deals 1d6 points of bludgeoning damage and serves as a good  weapon for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. The faith orb is  activated when a special stud is depressed (usually marked by a  different metal). Activating the orb is a standard action, but the orb  may be thrown as a ranged touch attack (10-foot range increment) with  the same action that is used to activate it. At the end of the action or  when it hits its target (use the splash chart to see where it goes if  you miss), it triggers a flame strike centered on the orb. Creatures  caught in the blast area suffer 9d6 damage as the spell, or half with a  DC 17 Reflex save. The faith orb is consumed in the process.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2013)

[sblock=Marching Order]
Single File ...............Double Wide....................................... ..Watches
............................Daylily and Kalinn Running ahead
............................Fury and Borric
............................Bren and Relic
............................Aradra, & Shadow bringing up the rear

 If you have a standard procedure for opening a door, we will put it in   here too, so as to speed repetitive issues like   that.[/sblock][sblock=Items Consumed or Weapons Destroyed]none so far
noting treasure used by bad guys 
A keen, menacing
B planar, heart seeker
C cruel, mimetic
D Viscious, menacing
[/sblock]

[sblock=Intended Time]This adventure should probably run about a eighteen months with the characters leveling four times, maybe five.  This is another adventure where "return to town for supplies" is not an option, but accommodations for better   gear will arise when appropriate.[/sblock][sblock=Adventure   Rules]Liberally  adapted from others who do this better than I do.

* I prefer the use of [ sblock=OOC ] instead of [ OOC ].  It does a better job of hiding the out of character commentary.

* I write with the Legacy skin for the forum.  Therefore, all of my text is assuming a black background and light colored text.  Many times I will used black periods to space out text when I need it.  

* Some information has been delivered via private messages.  That information is SECRET unless otherwise stated.  I hopefully made the intentions for the information known in the messages as well. 

* Special: Some players are running multiple characters.   Please post each of the characters in a separate post, even if they are back to back.  

* Group initiative: rolled by GM. In the case where an individual member     of the 'losing side' rolls better than all other individual members   of   the 'winners,' that character may act first in the initial round  of    combat (surprise or round 1). Otherwise, unless a players  specifies  that   actions are to follow another character / event,  actions happen  in the   order they were posted. More than 48 hours or  so delay for  posting   during your turn in a combat may result in my  NPCing the  character to   keep things moving.  I also post mid-round updates, with characters that still have actions in gold for their name, and those that have already acted are greyed out.

* PM is liking Ditzie for mapping, but I still prefer MapTool.  I have more control over lighting and other background issues with it.  So, I am going with MapTool for now.  I own the servers the maps are stored on, so I know they are not going to be disappearing over time like a lot of stuff seems to do from photobucket. 

* Feel free to use Invisible Castle or the Coyote on-line dice rollers     for your characters. In general, I may or may not be posting my  actual   rolls,  or just results. Irrelevant now, but left  in for the good info: I may use the EnWorld roller more than  other  GMs,  so if the dice at the bottom of a post starts  overwhelming, you  can  shrink that down to a text one liner by changing  your user  settings.   Settings->Edit Options->Thread Display   Options->Dice Roller  Display->Streamlined.  GM secret rolls like   Perception and Stealth  will be done by physical dice.  EnWorld does have a dice roller back, but it is no where near what the original did.  So, Invisible Castle is my preference. 

* I tend to post at any time of the day or night.   I may post    "mid-round" combat updates as needed or "short responses" to questions    more often than the characters.  If you're going to be away for longer    than a couple days,  please let me know if at all possible so we can    arrange NPCing if  necessary. I will generally look at your wiki    character sheet for a "Intended next action" or "Standard Operating    Procedure" near the top of the sheet for clues as to what to do.  

* If you do not post for a week or more without notice, I may  end up    writing you out of the adventure. You will still receive your  share of    the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the  date of    your last post.

* If your character gets enough XP to level they may do so at the end of     an encounter. This grants the extra hp, but does not heal damage,  and    grants any additional spell slots, but not spells prepared. A  caster    capable of spontaneously casting could use these slots  normally, a    cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a  druid for    summon nature's ally, etc. Prepared casters may prepare  spells in these    slots as if they had left the slots blank for the  day, if they are  able   to do so. They can go through the appropriate  spell preparation  as if   they had already rested if applicable.  If  you are adding a new  class  that requires special materials, like a  wizard's spell book,  please PM  me a little ahead of time so I can work  it in cleanly.

PS: My PM box hovers at 16 of 20.  Too many projects I have to track.

* Mini stat blocks (preferably including a link back to the wiki page     for your character) and a picture for maps are quite helpful.  It is    nice if you can colorize the major stats like Total HP, Current HP, AC,    Weapon in hand.

* If you have an interrupt or immediate action ability, please list it    in your mini-stat block so I can attempt to weave it into the bad guy's    combat at the appropriate time the first time around.  If you can  take   more than one AoO in a round, please list that too.

* I tend to roll saving throws for the characters so the narrative of result can be added immediately instead of asking for the player to make a single die roll.  I also tend to roll appropriate knowledge checks immediately so that information can be given as well.  But, anytime you feel another knowledge check may apply too, please feel free to roll that as well when appropriate. (ie, any time after you are no longer flat footed in the surprise round)

* I mess up sometimes. Everyone does. Feel free to point it out.  I will    try to retcon to fix if needed.  Sometimes, I will need to use the    "plot device or special circumstances overrides the normal rules" card.    We're all here to have fun, so I'll try to do everything I can  to   facilitate. 

* Sometimes I will earn the "cruel rotten bastard" title.  There might be occasions where the cause has to play out for a week or two before you see the effect later and go, "Oh, that was worth it."  I promise it will never be personal.

* This adventure is based on Paizo's (not saying this time). The name gives away the plot line.  If you are worried you have seen this one before, it is a 3.5 adventure written by Steven S. Greer and Tim Hitchcock. If you recognize the names Clydwell and Albright, you've played it.  But then again, I am running so loose with the plot, I may keep you in the game anyways.


I think I have overdone it by now, let's get started.​[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2013)

*Judge Notes*

Nothing to see here. Just a placeholder against hopefully-nonexistent future need.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2013)

[sblock=Relic and Daylily's Invitation]placeholder for the events leading up to the gathering
[sblock=Relic's Dream]Once back in Venza, on your second day of sleep in a comfortable bed, you have a very disturbing dream.  You are running through darkened corridors, battling dretches and succubi.  Knightly defenders are trying their best, but are simply being overwhelmed by the hordes of demons that are coming from seemingly all directions.  Bouts of darkness seem to hamper some of your allies, although you cannot tell who your allies are.  There are times where you can see through this darkness, and other times you are just as helpless in the eternal night.  The chase continues on with you coming towards some statuary.  Just as you are getting close to see significant details, a flaming whip seems to catch you from behind around the neck.  You awake, choking for a moment until you gather your senses and realize it was only a dream.

When you try to tell someone else about your dream, you open your mouth, and then... and then... you lose your train of thought.  Something was on the tip of your tongue, but it eludes you. 
[sblock=Portents and Premonitions]OOC: What use are the gods if they cannot interfere with and meddle in the affairs of mortals.  Being an Oracle of Time, you get an inkling of what is to come, fairly soon, but something else is also interfering with your ability to relay that information to others.  You feel in your gut that a battle with demons is coming, but for some reason you cannot speak about it.  This allows you to buy items and find spells to prepare, but you don't get to warn the others.  You can even buy books to research and study demons, getting a small bonus when the time comes on Kn Planes.  You can even tweak choices on your character leveling based on this glimpse of information.

Really OOC: Divine characters are getting some fore knowledge, because this event is one that has severe repercussions far and wide if the next game ends in failure.  Since deities can see the future, they can plan and have their pawns in place for the battle.
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Relic's Diligent Reading of books]
Relic learn that the Order of the Sentinels is an ancient order.  Formed thirteen years before the Year of the Pact, they are the  guardians of and ancient artifact call the Demonscope. Saint Mendikarr  created the Demonscope with the soul of a captured demon to do two  functions. The first was to block teleportation by demons, for the  battles that had raged with demons roaming the lands in the Years of  Darkness was most difficult when they could simply teleport into any  fortress or behind any defensive line. The second power of this artifact  was to cork and block a permanent gate to one of the planes of the  abyss itself. Knowledge of how the device works is only held by the  Thirteen. Tomorrow's inauguration is that of Alton Allbright into the  order where he will learn the full secrets of being a guardian.

It is said that these secrets cannot be written. Pen has been put to paper many times, but ink does not flow.

The original sentinels have long histories, with a chapter dedicated to  each in this book. Their names are Mendikarr, for after which the  cathedral and keep are named, Guenarog, Naimar, Arymril, Amrith, Kaspin,  Trebin, Cayr Astil, Kenabres, Eterrius, Hulmun, Shappok and Nestrin.

For thirteen hundred years, the Order of the Sentinels has stood as  guardians to make sure they gate to the abyss is not reopened, plunging  the world into another Age of Darkness.  Since these have been  relatively the Years of Light, the paladins have not had much fighting  to do.  It has become a "wait for that which shall never come" type  affair.  For most of the order, life is one of service to myth and  legends.  Only the thirteen know what parts of the legends are true.                         [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2013)

[sblock=Borric's Invitation]
[section]
The door to the inn, that seemingly has no rest today, opens once again.   This time a pretty, blonde half-elven woman in a cloak enters.  Using a  staff to steady her walk, she makes her way slowly through the crowd.  "Where's that scoundrel at?" 

Shanara weaves her way around the other patrons as she slowly makes her way through the inn, "I know he's here, the drunkard."  She checks out everyone seated at each table until she spots her  quarry.  Standing in the center of the room, she throws back both edges  of her cloak over her shoulders, straightens her back and bellows out, "BORRIC!  I have a message for you!  The priests say you only have a week." 

Her silks, lace and tassels might have fit well during her working days, but now they reveal a belly nine months pregnant.​[/section]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Orlando's Invitation]placeholder for the events leading up to the gathering[/sblock][sblock=Orlando's scouting the keep's grounds]At this time in the game, Orlando went scouting and got info via PM.
(A condensed version, assuming that you don't go out to far and take the utmost care in sneaking.)

Orlando takes the wand of invisibility with him just in case he needs to use it more than once.  Going outside, there is actually quite a bit of activity.  

(Green) Dretches seem to be carrying some big stone jars from one of the nearby buildings towards the front gates.  

(Red) Many of the Balbau (skinny red cannon fodder demons) are lining the eastern wall.  There are a few here and there elsewhere on the grounds. 

(Yellow) A couple of the horned yellow mauler beasts can be seen.  They are back of the main line, as if they are not cannon fodder.

(Purple) Four of the basher beasts, like the one that tripped through the door, are playing a game.  They are tossing dead or almost dead paladins at the inner portcullis, and are keeping score of how many body parts stick to the bars and don't fall to the ground.  

At the western gate, a purple beast is standing and watching.  He looks eager though to run down the path and join the game.  

(Cyan) Vrocks seem to be taking the high ground, roosting in tower tops.  Ballistas point out from those same tower, looking ready to fire.

(Orange) This is a demon you haven't seen before.  It looks like it may be in charge.

The northern wall is a long way away.  You think there may be more demons up there, but you haven't been able to pick them out to be sure.  South seems unoccupied as all attention is either east or northwest towards the keep's main tower.

That is what you can see from the rocky area near the well.  If you want to venture out past that, putting several demons between you and the chapel, let me know.   Relic's and Kutholiam's lectures have said that many of the higher demons can see invisible creatures easily.

From the ground, you cannot see over the wall, so you don't know what might be over there.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2013)

[sblock=Breninyr's Invitation]Having returned to the City of Glass, Bren relaxes for a few days and enjoys the company of friends in the Dunn Wright Inn.  It seems quite a popular place at the moment, far more so than normal.    

One night, as he sleeps, he has a dark dream, not of his own making.  

Sitting in the shambled ruins of the Dunn Wright Inn, Grog is serving the two wounded customers he has left.  He is doing so one handed, for something has taken an eye and his right arm.  Before you lies a scroll.  The top portion still coiled, the visible edge show an upside down tree.  The branches weave into down into the words below...
"News of the battle, the battle that has shattered the City of Glass.  Goriath's forces have spread across the land far and wide.  It is believed that only ash remains of Tal Hallow.  One by one, the baronies are falling as the fiendish armies sweep across the land.  It is rumored that the Harran and the Rorn have combined forces and are mounting a defense, but the destruction is already overwhelming."​
As the grief of the situation grows heavy, the inn around you seems to swirl and change.  Time seems to be flowing backwards at an ever increasing pace.  Days, then weeks flow by.  The background behind the words goes from a withered brown to a youthful green before the edges close in around the words. The leaf ungrows, shrinking, then the branch it was upon shrinks back into the tree as well. 

In a sudden lurch, the swirls of time around him stops.
"With the paladins' failures, the Well of Sorrows that had been guarded for centuries was forced open from the other side.  The slaughter of so many dignitaries was so complete, only the stones of the keep were able to tell the tale to those that investigated later."​
Stuck in this votex of unwinding time, Bren can only watch as the panic of the news turns to surprise, then unknowing.

Another leaf unwithers, then ungrows,
"A surprise attack so dastardly, only a few who instantly ran, as battle broke out, made it out alive.  They tell of vulture headed demons and blob soldiers falling upon the gathered crowd.  The ancient defenses the keep is so well known for were the undoing of so many of the otherwise powerful victims that could not flee."​
This leaf unwithers as well.  Where there was once a vine-ish tree, a sapling sprout now only remains.  The shadow of a miniature owl crosses over the page.  Landing on the sapling, its sharp beak snaps the tender branch before it takes flight again.  With one branch now a stump, another begins to grow.  A new leaf unfolds...
"The time has come where another must take his place in the inspired duty to protect the land.  Come see the holy inauguration of "
​A flaming whip lashes out across the table setting the scroll on fire.  It withdraws and attacks swiftly again, wrapping around Bren's neck.  As he chokes for breath, he awakes, coughing and sweating in bed.

Checking downstairs, all is calm and normal.  

When Bren try to tell someone else about his dream, he opens his mouth,  and then... and then... the train of thought is lost.  Something was  on the tip of his tongue, but it continually eludes him.

[sblock=Portents and Premonitions]OOC: What use are the gods if they cannot interfere with and meddle in  the affairs of mortals.  It seems The Quiet Hand knows the path of time unless it is changed.  You get an inkling of  what is to come, fairly soon, but something else is also interfering  with your ability to relay that information to others.  You feel in your  gut that a battle with demons is coming, but for some reason you cannot  speak about it.  This allows you to buy items and find spells to  prepare, but you don't get to warn the others.  You can even buy books  to research and study demons, getting a small bonus when the time comes  on Kn Planes.

Really OOC: Divine characters are getting some fore knowledge, because  this event is one that has severe repercussions far and wide if the next  game ends in failure.  Since deities can see the future, they can plan  and have their pawns in place for the battle. Bren is the highest level cleric in the party and receives the most information, for what good it will do him. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2013)

[sblock=Sylvain's Invitation][sblock=The Dream]During the night, Sylvain's dreams turn dark, not of his own mind.  In the  midst of a grand battle, knightly looking men standing their ground get enveloped by a wall of darkness.  The sounds of swords clashing and men's dying screams fill the air.  The darkness envelopes you and Walter screeches about winged things that came from the abyss.  From  behind, Sylvain feels a flaming whip wrap around his throat, cutting his  life short.  

You awake, choking for a moment until you gather your senses and realize it was only a dream.

When you try to tell someone else about your dream, you open your mouth,   and then... and then... you lose your train of thought.  Something was on the tip of your tongue, but it eludes you.  Walter seems calm and unaware of what troubled your dreams.

[sblock=Portents and Premonitions]OOC: What use are the gods if they cannot interfere with and meddle in the affairs of mortals. You don't have a god, but a patron is close enough.  Your mysterious patron is giving you get an inkling of what is to come, fairly soon, but  something else is also interfering with your ability to relay that  information to others.  You feel in your gut that a battle with some kind of outsiders is coming, but for some reason you cannot  speak about it.  This allows you to buy items and choose spells to prepare, but you don't get to warn the others.  You can use this information in your changes as you level up. 
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=The Invitation]Eventually that will get copied over here too.[/sblock][sblock=OOC notes]







			
				Gerald007 said:
			
		

> Hey SK, just sort of give me a high sign when the group gets to a point that it makes sense that Syl would have teleported to, and I'll start jumping in with posts!  Thanks.
> 
> GV




Since you teleported ahead, you have several days available to you.  Finding an in is a little more expensive than normal, but not impossible.  You get approached a few times by other witches with offers to trade spells.  You can take advantage of this since you have a 3 day lead on the others and another 2 days before the event.  Since this is "in game" you get 8 hours per day to do spell swapping.  The time is 1 hour per level of the spell.  So, you will have time to do several. The LPF spell cost for a witch is still the same as a scroll, but at least you don't have to pay the wizard's inscription costs.  So, Walter can learn more spells.

You get to spend the 754 gp that is on your wiki sheet as well as 3,219 gp you are earning in Time based GP on learning new spells.  Just add the new spells to your wiki sheet since your Spellcraft check is high enough to be automatic.  

You also learn while talking to others that have been to the ceremony before that the entire area, cathedral, keep and grounds are covered in a permanent "Dimensional Lock" spell-like effect.  Teleport, Dimension Door and summoning all don't work.  It is awe-inspiring to think of what possibly could have created the effect, for what is there is one hundred times the size of what a normal wizard is able to do.  That is why so many believe the place is truly blessed by the gods.

So, to recap: 
24 levels worth of possible spells before the others arrive, another 16 levels available if needed waiting for the event day.
Spend 754+3,219 gp on spells as the appropriate scrolls.  I just looked.  Ouch! The high ones are real expensive.    Looks like you might run out of money before time.
The actual process is familiar teaching familiar, and done off screen while you are waiting at the inn.

Why?  Wizards and witches can't simply pick up a weapon and start using it.  So, I have to "pre-load" them a bit with "treasure" before the fighting begins. It is a lot harder for them to pick up usable treasure along the way, and you guys will probably level 4-5 times during this game. 

There.  That should keep you busy for a day or two. [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2013)

[sblock=Kalinn's Invitation]The door to the inn opens again, but she doesn't notice who went in or out this time.  There is a slight breeze, which is rather uncommon here at the inn, considering you are indoors.  A moment later, Kalinn hears a voice in her mind.  A squeaky, high pitched voice that she has heard before.   _{{Kalinn Ari, daughter of Draak, Mother would like to see you now.}}_ There is a pause to be sure that you don't panic and flinch.  

Seeing that you are calm, you feel the weight of a cat land on your shoulder.  The fluttering that was swirling the air stops.  Looking to the side, you see nothing on your shoulder, but you feel it there.  _{{I will take you to her.  She is visiting a friend in the city.  It is there that the two of you will be able to speak freely.}} _

_{{Tell your friends that you will return in a short while and not to go anywhere without you.  Then we will leave.  }}_


Spoiler



Even more private info originally via PM

The dragon tells you that the darkness spoken of before at your  last meeting is coming.  A demon lord has found a way to open a long  closed gate to the abyss.  Soon, they are going to attempt breach that  gate and invade this plane.  A small group of heroes can stop the this  before it comes to pass.  The details are unknown.

While the dragon could attempt to help fight off this invasion, this is a  pivotal event.  Many forces of good and evil, law and chaos, all with  ultimate power are watching over what happens with the "pawns" in the  struggle.  To openly help in the fight is to only invite one of the evil  forces to throw more powerful demons into the struggle.  The only  strategy that will work is to let the evil ones think they have the  upper hand of surprise with overwhelming forces.  They will only commit  what they think they need.  If the battle can be won, and the breach  sealed swiftly, all will be safe.

"A spell that alters reality has been cast across the land.  No mortal  on this plane may inform another of the coming attack.  You would think  demons would cover loopholes better than that.  A devil would have never  made such a mistake.  Currently we are not on 'that' plane.  But, if  heroes suddenly start using spells they have never used before, that  would only tip our hand.  So, do not repeat this trick.  Simply be ready  for battle and perform as if more than your life depended upon it."


OOC: I'm getting lazy setting all the dominoes up.   This dialog would  go three times longer if played out, just to get the same info.  Kalinn  has a "patron" who cannot get involved.  Others have their gods watching  over them.  And the rope trick was a little larger than normal.  It was  sized for eight dragons to fit. 

Any questions?  This conversation is all via PMs, as it is being hidden from the world, scrying, etc. 

Once the two of them, well, three including Winterbite, leave the rope  trick, the dragon will teleport away.  As this is the binder's home, if  Hafisbita is going to be updated, this is the time, in thread.  The homunculus or the faerie dragon can go get the binder while you wait in the main room.

PS.  I am having fun with Borric's invitation.  As soon as his is out of the way I can do the more mundane ones.


[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2013)

[sblock=Aradra's Invitation][sblock=The Dream]Having got back from the twisted and vile island, Aradra takes the opportunity to sleep indoors for once.  During the night, his dreams turn dark, not of his own mind.  In the midst of a grand battle, knightly looking men are falling to a horde of foul looking creatures.  The shaggy looking demons with large furred wings are working with beautiful succubi.  Shooting repeated as fast as you can, three, four, five arrows stick in a creature, yet it does not fall.  The arrows seem to only barely scratch these creatures. From behind, Aradra feels a flaming whip wrap around his throat, cutting his life short.  

You awake, choking for a moment until you gather your senses and realize it was only a dream.

When you try to tell someone else about your dream, you open your mouth,  and then... and then... you lose your train of thought.  Something was  on the tip of your tongue, but it eludes you.

[sblock=Portents and Premonitions]OOC: What use are the gods if they cannot interfere with and meddle in  the affairs of mortals. The Sword Saints are giving you get an inkling of  what is to come, fairly soon, but something else is also interfering  with your ability to relay that information to others.  You feel in your  gut that a battle with demons is coming, but for some reason you cannot  speak about it.  This allows you to buy items and choose spells to  prepare, but you don't get to warn the others.  You can even buy books  to research and study demons, getting a small bonus when the time comes  on Kn Planes.

Really OOC: Divine characters are getting some fore knowledge, because  this event is one that has severe repercussions far and wide if the next  game ends in failure.  Since deities can see the future, they can plan  and have their pawns in place for the battle.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=The Invitation]Eventually I will put that here too.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2013)

[sblock=Elenka and Arianna's Invitation]placeholder for the events leading up to the gathering

Second trip to Mother's LibraryElenka accepts the ring and looks at it on her finger.  It is  quite beautiful and she is sure it will match the other jewelry she  wears on special occasions.  As requested she dismisses Drevezh'korol  and tries the power of the ring bringing Drevezh'korol back from  Lesovik's icy woodland realm where he normally lives when not with  Elenka.

The wood man is greatly changed: the delicately carved leaves  surrounding a finely carved face are all gone.  His face is a more crude  representation of a human face carved from his trunk and surrounded by  knot-like protrusions.  His body no longer appears to be hacked from a  block of wood but grown from a tree and covered with a thick layer of  bark.  His feet, formerly blocks of raw wood are now tangles of heavy  root.  Despite his heavy, tree-like appearance there is still something  of a willowy grace to his movements.  It is still recognizably  Drevezh'korol, however, and the tree-man bends in a shallow bow towards  those present.

"It seems this revered Elder is not the only one with an interest is preparing us for the upcoming invasion."

After a brief discussion of logistics and other matters Elenka indicates that she is ready to depart.​
Reminder via PMOnce in the study room, "Girls, I have something for you."   Reaching into a pocket, she pulls out a set of matching rings.  Each  has a single amethyst gem of about two carats set in a mithral ring.  "Do  not lose these.  They will allow you to use your summon eidolon and  summon monster abilities while you are inside Mendikarr's Shield.  But,  since they are backdoor keys they can be used by our enemy to escape. I  have tried to protect them.  They will not detect as magical, and will  not interfere with other rings you wear.  The only other protection I  could add was they are restricted to a female using them."  She smiles, "Sometimes the silliest of conditions turn out to be the greatest strengths."

Slotless Ring of Spell Knowledge Level 2, Storing "Summon Eidolon",  requires a female to use, allows Summon Eidolon spell and ritual, Summon  Monster SLA and spell from within a Dimensional Lock effect. MacGuffin  ring so the class can function in the adventure. The adventure was  written before the class was.  So, I am improvising here.

 ~ * ~

So, the MacGuffin ring can be worn as a third ring, doesn't detect as magical, and can allow the ritual or spell for summoning eidolons as well as your SLA summons.  She made it look as much like worthless costume jewelry as possible so that no one would bother to loot it off your dead corpse.   Most looters would take the "two magical rings" and leave the rest.

PS. Drev came in with the spell version, so he should be expiring relatively soon and needs to be resummoned via the ritual.  Arianna bluffed using water to bypass the shield.  You can find a tree root or two that have wormed their way through the stone walls to use as your excuse.  Then again, since demons are getting in, the shield _"must be"_ cracked somewhere/somehow.

-SK​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2013)

[sblock=Anaerion's Invitation]placeholder for the events leading up to the gathering[sblock=Research]Malkovian and Anaerion learn that the Order of the Sentinels is an   ancient order.  Formed thirteen years before the Year of the Pact, they   are the guardians of and ancient artifact call the Demonscope.  Saint   Mendikarr created the Demonscope with the soul of a captured demon to do   two functions.  The first was to block teleportation by demons, for  the  battles that had raged with demons roaming the lands in the Years  of  Darkness was most difficult when they could simply teleport into any   fortress or behind any defensive line.  The second power of this   artifact was to cork and block a permanent gate to one of the planes of   the abyss itself.  Knowledge of how the device works is only held by  the  Thirteen.  Tomorrow's inauguration is that of Alton Allbright into  the  order where he will learn the full secrets of being a guardian.  

It is said that these secrets cannot be written.  Pen has been put to paper many times, but ink does not flow. 

The original sentinels have long histories, with a chapter dedicated to   each in this book.  Their names are Mendikarr, for after which the   cathedral and keep are named, Guenarog, Naimar, Arymril, Amrith, Kaspin,   Trebin, Cayr Astil, Kenabres, Eterrius, Hulmun, Shappok and Nestrin.

For thirteen hundred years, the Order of the Sentinels has stood as   guardians to make sure they gate to the abyss is not reopened, plunging   the world into another Age of Darkness.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 14, 2013)

A call for festival is upon the land.  Near and wide, invitations are going out.  The Holy Order of Sentinels are inaugurating a new member to the Thirteen to replace the venerable Sir Kalton Gerbidinger after his decades of devotion and service. While small feasts are planned in many villages across the land, only the elite are invited to attend the actual ceremony.  The famous, rich and powerful from the Baronies, Venza, Rorn and even the Seithr Mountains are gathering in Cutheleon for the event at Mendikarr's Cathedral. 

[sblock=Kn Geography][sblock=DC 5]Cutheleon is a small city, with maybe a population of five hundred or so.  It is on the road south east of Venza about a hundred and fifteen miles away.[sblock=DC 15]About a mile outside of town is Mendikarr's Cathedral and on a hill overlooking that, Mendikarr's Keep.  The town itself is unremarkable, except for an inordinate amount of inns that seem to be shuttered for years at a time.[sblock=DC 20]Mendikarr's Shield is a sight to behold.  A nearly transparent, almost golden shimmering hemispherical dome that encompasses an area a half mile in diameter, it is said that it protects the keep and cathedral from all who would approach uninvited.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Kn Local][sblock=DC 5]The Holy Order of Sentinels are an old order of paladins. They have a big party every few years and nobody hears of or from them otherwise from one party to the next.[sblock=DC 15]The Holy Order of Sentinels are paladins of Helerion.  Alton Allbright is an up and coming paladin, has earned the moniker Fiendslayer.  Young and strong, he fits the mold of what a paladin should be.  Sir Kalton Gerbidinger retired a couple months ago for the simple fact that an old man doesn't stand the line for battle. [sblock=DC 20]The order is an old one.  It was formed in the Years of Darkness when a sacrifice by Sir Mendikarr saved the land from a terrible enemy.[sblock=DC 25]The order are guardians of a gate. A gate unlike others in the land. They make sure it stays closed.[sblock=DC 30]A secret shame, committed during the Years of Darkness, keeps the paladins bound here in their duty.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Kn Arcana][sblock=DC 20]The Shield of Mendikarr is an old secret of the magically inclined.  Once one comes of power to where they can teleport, they are warned of the shield.  It is a bubble around the the lands of the cathedral and keep.  It blocks dimensional travel in or out as a dimensional lock would.[sblock=DC 25]A teleportation receiving circle outside the wall of Mendikarr's  Shield acts as a beacon and catches those attempting to use it.  Often an invitation sent to a guest who is known to have such capabilities will have arcane runes that describe the location of and activate the receiving circle.[sblock=DC 30]The barrier also blocks summoning.  Extraplanar creatures suffer the effects of a disintegrate spell upon contact with the Shield of Mendikarr.[sblock=DC 35]It is rumored that the one who built the Mystic Pearl also helped in the creation of the Shield of Mendikarr.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





After Borric left the Dunn Wright Inn, he went to purchase some extra  equipment for the mount he had been riding. He was going to sell the  black roan, but now thought better of it. A decent warhorse was worth  keeping and paying the stabling fees.  He did buy some barding, though.  On cannot be too careful and hero no longer looks dashing when his horse  gets killed out from underneath him.

Last stop was to see the  tailors about the courtier's outfit. It was not really his style, but at  least the tabard and cape would look good with his gleaming platemail.  He is ready to meet the others and depart Venza and travel to Cutheleon.

"Well, that should be all. I wonder where the others have gotten to."

[sblock=OOC]Finished  shopping.  I am not really sure where the characters are supposed to be  in the scene. The first IC post really doesn't specify.
Knowledge Checks  Untrained (Local & Geography) (1d20+2=18,  1d20+2=15)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn arrives at the appointed meeting place shortly after Borric, and nods respectfully at the earthy warrior. "_Kiitos_, Borric." She glances at his warhorse, a slight look of embarrassment on her strong features. "I'm afraid I was a little overenthusiastic in my spending at the Pearl. I found I didn't have the gold left for a mount . . . I'll just have to keep up as best I can. Maybe I can pick one up on the road as we travel."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2013)

[section]
A few moments later Bren rides up on a painted mare, looking only slightly uncomfortable to be in the saddle. He dismounts as soon as he brings the horse to a stop, and looks at the clear blue sky before greeting the two other early arrivals. "Borric, Kalinn. A fine morning for a ride, I think!"​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 18, 2013)

"Or walk, if that is what you prefer."

The next to arrive is the ranger and his wolf, but Aradra does not seem to have a mount to ride.  "I have prepared some spells that will harden us for walking, so we should be able to keep up a decent pace with those horses.  As long as you don't ride them to hard, we should keep in pace. But I only have a few of them, so it will be a long journey."
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +20/+15/+10 1d8+3 19-20/x3 or +15/+15/+10/+5 1d8+9 19-20/x3 1st hit deals double
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Tireless Pursuit, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Eagle Eye
Level 3 Spells: Tireless Pursers (2 people)
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 3 NA Enchancement
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 18, 2013)

"That is welcome news" says Relic as he shuffles up alongside the ranger. "I also own no mount and spent every last coin I had and cannot afford to buy one." One must assume that he was also unable to afford the fine clothes needed to improve his extremely road worn appearance as warned by the messengers, as he remains as shabby looking as ever. Either that or the wizened mage cared little for how he was treated at this future event.

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 83/83 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: 
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 Will: +11
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility,
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV 0/2 Used
Level 5: Summon Monster V 0/2 Used; Telekinesis
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(50/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 18, 2013)

Daylily strides up to the assembled group.  There's something taut in his demeanor, even as he inhales a noseful of mucous, hawks loudly, and gobs it against a nearby wall.  "If you is need a horse-beast, Elder, I am have extra yellow metals."  He turns to one of the street children loitering a few feet away.  "Oyeh!  Dirt child!  Go fetching horse beast master from horse beast store!  Tell hims to bring horse beast here now!"

A few minutes later, a groom arrives, leading a broken-down nag.  He freezes when he sees the filthy elf, but relaxes slightly when Daylily points him at the old wizard.  The groom cringes again when Daylily shoves a greasy pouch of gold into his hands.

The elf nods.  "There.  Problem is being fixed.  I ams ready for running."

[sblock=OOC]Being immune to fatigue, Daylily can hustle and keep up without too much issue.  He'll pick up some NL damage, but that's it.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 19, 2013)

Relic thanks Daylily for the horse. "Deeply appreciated" he adds hauling himself up on the old nag, readying himself to ride out with the group.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

A whicker from down the road alerts the group to Fury's presence.  He comes up riding a high-spirited roan that he is having a little trouble controlling.  Apparently his intent is to ride up to Borric but his mount has other ideas.  It sidles round to greet Relic's nag.

"I hate horses," says Fury in way of greeting as he scowls down at the roan.  "That fellow at the stable said this one was named 'Firestorm' or some such.  Could barely keep himself from giggling.  I almost called him out right there but wouldn't have been any challenge to it.

You all ready to ride?"  Fury glances around to take in who all is present.  "I hope so, because this one wants to run."

Fury reaches down to pat his horse on the neck but the beast throws its head back barely missing smashing the rogue's face.  Fury scowls.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 20, 2013)

As the group gathers together on the south side of town, it is obvious that many others are making the same preparations as well.  From singles walking the journey to caravans of three or four carriages, escorted by guards, the road heading south looks like it will be crowded this week.

Of the expected friends to be making the travels together, is seems Sylvain has not yet arrived.
[sblock=ooc]@Gerald007 has been offline several days now.  I sent a PM.  Considering he has teleport, he may be taking the journey of only one step instead, and catch up later.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric glances at his friend and his equine troubles, chuckling at the discomfiture.

"Heh,  heh. Assuming Fury doesn't get himself knocked or thrown from the  saddle and break his arse, I guess we are ready to move out. With the  slowest of us mounted, I think we will make good time. Good enough at  least."

"Let's ride! EEEYAH!" He spurred his warhorse to rear up, hooves pawing the air.

The  black roan puffed out a snort and a whiney as Borric let the horse have  its head to canter for the first hundred yards or so. Then he reined in  and set a reasonable pace for the walking people to take with the  archer on foot.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I was wiped out from the weekend and did not post yesterday.

Do we need a marching order or anything? With this gaggle, it could be a mess if everyone starts to have differing opinions.

What about 2 abreast with the riders?
Daylily Running ahead
Fury and Borric
Bren and Relic
Kalinn, Aradra, & Shadow bringing up the rear[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, *Mounted*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 21, 2013)

DM [sblock]Sorry, been out of commission.  I am away from my computer until tomorrow evening.  I'm posting from my iPhone to get something up.  Can we say I teleported as close to the event as possible?  That should give me time to get back to my computer tomorrow and create a proper link and footer to Syl's information page. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 22, 2013)

Having ridden many horses in his lifetime, Aradra suggests to Fury "The beast will trust you as much as you trust it.  They have thoughts of their own;  Try and understand what it's saying.  Now then..."

Aradra pulls out a thin green rod, and starts casting spells with it.  First, a speed spell that will enhance his own footwork to match that of Kalinn and Shadow (Longstrider 16 hours  w/ Extend Rod), and 2 endurance spells, one cast on Kalinn and Shadow (Tireless Purseres 16 horus w/ extend rod) and one more on himself (Tireles Pursuit 16 hours w/ extend Rod).  

Once done he looks up and says "The last 2 spells will lessen the blow if we need to hustle to keep up, but the first allows me to keep up with everyone in general.  Now then, shall we?  I'll take rear guard with Shadow.  Kalinn, I know you can keep up with Daylily, can you stay with him?  Hopefuly the sweat will make him smell a little better." Aradra wishperes that last part, but nods to the elf and says "Go ahead and lead the way Daylily."

[sblock=OOC]
I would recommended Kalinn up by Daylily, but otherwise am fine with the travel plans.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +20/+15/+10 1d8+3 19-20/x3 or +15/+15/+10/+5 1d8+9 19-20/x3 1st hit deals double
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Tireless Pursuit, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Eagle Eye
Level 3 Spells: Tireless Pursers (2 people)
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 3 NA Enchancement
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 22, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury is listening attentively to Aradra since the fellow seems to know animals and has good advice.  Unfortunately he is unprepared for his horse's reaction when Borric spurs his mount; Fury's mount takes it as a challenge to race and leaps forward.  Fury is only saved a spill onto the dirt of the road by the happenstance of having the reins wrapped round his wrist and the instinct to throw himself low over the horse's neck.

"Get out of the way!"

People dive out of the way of the barely controlled horse and as the horse and rider disappear down the road Fury's whooping cry can be heard echoing back towards the main group.  Once the horse has used up its burst of energy he'll rein in and wait for the others to catch up.  Fury grins like a madman and it is fairly obvious that he has changed his opinion of horses.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Ride (1d20+6=25)
Hold on for dear life[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2013)

[section]
Bren doesn't have much to say as the others gather - unusual for the irrepressibly cheerful priest. He falls into his place as the group starts out on the road.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn grins at her old friend and nods enthusiastically as she feels the rush of energy from his wand. "Now *that* is a handy spell to keep 'round. I feel like I could run for days!" The Seithr princess takes off at a lope, working to take her place in the vanguard with Daylily.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


As I got a late start on things, I plan on having Sylvain just teleport to the destination, just an FYI for everyone.  







*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  *+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10

*Perception:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 

*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport^
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]
​


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 22, 2013)

It takes a few moments for the group to get a rhythm, but eventually they set a pace that is comfortable for all, well the party that is.  The other travelers on the road look on in shock, or maybe fear, as heavily armed barbarians lead others on horses down the road at a pace normal mortals cannot handle.  Most simply step off the road upon hearing you approach, allowing you to move through without hesitation.  But, the larger house caravans, the Boragas and Gabbianos both are moving at quite a slow pace with their carriages and walking guard.  

Impatient as always, Daylily simply takes the edge of the road and presses on.  Following single file, passing the caravans, the group gets dirty looks from the guards.

Pressing on for the day, the group make very good time.  Passing an inn midday, a second inn is upon the road as night falls.  Just a single building, this inn looks to be nothing more than a way station for weary travelers.  With a few gents standing outside with mugs in their hand, it is easy to surmise that the place is packed.

[sblock=ooc]You made very good time, but the only inn on the road in sight is already booked full.  It is about a 1/2 hour past sunset.
Yes, it looks like Sylvain is taking the less tiring route.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 23, 2013)

Relic, who had been reading his book in the saddle the entire time, stows the book away in his pack. "He takes out his spell book instead and mutters "Well, if the inn is full we will have to make do with something I can whip up." He leafs through the pages until he finds the relevant spell. He studies  the pages in question for a minute and then slams the book shut. "We can stable the horses if there is room, eat dinner, and have a drink to wash it down. Then I will cast a spell somewhere near the stables, or wherever we choose to leave the horses which should make a night under the stars safer and slightly more comfortable."

[sblock=Actions] Relic takes a minute to learn Tiny Hut (Fast Study feat) in his empty lvl 2 spell slot. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric reins in his mount and holds up a hand for the others to do  likewise. He even whistles to get their vanguard scouts attention as  well.

"Well, it would appear that we are not  going to be sleeping indoors this night.  But the proximity of some ale  and cooked food instead of trail rations would still be most welcome."

"I  suggest we take advantage of Relic's spell and make camp close by. We  can set a watch over the horses and visit the inn in shifts to eat."

"If any does not wish to partake in some ale and conversation, they can remain in camp for the first watch or two."

"The rest of us can cover the remaining ten hours before we break camp and resume the journey in the morn."

"Sound like a plan?"

His black roans snorts a puff of air out through its nostrils. Hard to say if that was agreement or dissent.

[sblock=OOC]Again,  not sure how much debate or detail is needed for watch rotations. Since  Relic did not mention what spell, Borric has no knowledge of how it  works. And to maintain in character, I did not look it up either. 

If  we need to set a watch, I figure we have enough people for doubling up  six watch rotations of 2 hours each, allowing time on either end for  making/breaking camp, spell preparations, etc...

If we don't need  any watch, then Borric is for drinking until he has to go to bed to get  8 hours of sleep before departing the next morning.  [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, *Mounted*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 23, 2013)

Relic nods in agreement. "I need neither food nor drink. A few hours is all I need to rest. But once I cast the spell I cannot move from the centre of the place it is cast, so I can take no watch outside, although I will remain vigilant from within. So we should choose the place, I will cast the spell and remain there throughout the night."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric looks skeptical at the wizened old man. He was once and probably still known as the mageslayer, but that doesn't mean he has learned anything about their magic spells.

"Ahh, okay gramps. So you stay inside your spell and don't need much rest. Nor are you standing watch outside. I am not getting how we are going to be any safer or more comfortable in all this. You gonna explain?"

"Do we need to pitch tents? Do we need to stand watch outside your spell? Sheeeeet, are we going to be fookin' invisible or something?"

"I be a simple warrior that just smashes in the heads of mage's so you are going to have to help me undersstand here."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, *Mounted*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 23, 2013)

During the run, the barbarian is dour and focused -- rather unlike his usual self.  The only high point comes during the passing of the Gabbiano caravan, when Daylily spies a familiar elven woman and calls out something in his heavily accented elvish.  Aside from something about "beef willies," the words are difficult to understand even for elvish speakers, but the tone is unmistakably crude.  The woman's furious reply is also in elvish, and full of blistering imprecations about Daylily's hygiene, preferred sexual partners, and ancestry.  It goes on for some time, but wild elf only laughs, makes a rude gesture, and carries on.  Soon enough, however, his black mood returns.

Arriving at the inn, Daylily lays his furs on the ground and sits down, making no move to approach the structure.  "I wills be keeping the watch.  There is bad taste in the air.  Too many perfume stink water, too many bright clothing, too many horse-beast.  I am not like."  He glances at Relic.  "There is bad moon coming, with much blood, I am think." 


[sblock=OOC]Sleeping for 8, otherwise keeping watch whenever needed.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury slides off his horse and rubs his stiff legs as he looks over at Daylily.

"'I sense trouble on the way', eh?  Well, _I_ don't; no more than every other day, that is."  He shrugs.  "I suspect there's enough of us here we can put down whatever bad moon rises without too much trouble.  I don't need a whole lot of sleep so I can take a long watch but a bit of that local brew sure would be nice."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Fury only needs 2 hours sleep.  He can watch and/or carouse the rest of the time.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking at Borric Aradra continues with "That works for me.  I don't need sleep that much, but Shadow will need to rest for  some time. That, and there are way to many people in that inn for me.  The Dunn Wright was crowded enough. Depending on what Relic's spell does, I can take my rest now, and just stand watch throught the night.  I'll patrol the area druring the night just to make sure everything is quiet."

[sblock=OOC]
Aradra is in the Needs Two Hours Sleep crowd, but Shadow is not.  Aradra can take a rest first, and he'll be on watch the rest of the night.  He's not a social person outside of the DWI. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +20/+15/+10 1d8+3 19-20/x3 or +15/+15/+10/+5 1d8+9 19-20/x3 1st hit deals double
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Tireless Pursuit, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Eagle Eye
Level 3 Spells: Tireless Pursers (2 people)
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 3 NA Enchancement
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking about, the stable is indeed full, if not overflowing.  Making your way to the inn's door, it is indeed quite packed inside.  As to the area around, other groups have had the same plan as Relic, and a few opaquely colored domes are scattered about in the forest.  Not wanting to walk right up upon each of them, Relic confers with Aradra a bit about selecting a space for himself.  Walking around a bit in the woods, it takes a couple moments to get a sufficient distance away from the other domes. Once he has found a spot, he calls to the others to gather around a bit, bringing the horses in.  Since red, black, blue and green domes have already sprouted up, Relic chooses silver to honor Kalinn's heritage.  A translucent silver wall, forty feet in diameter rises out of the ground and curves in until forms a dome above the old man's head.  

"You can walk in and out, and we can see out, but others cannot see in.  Rain and cold will not fall upon us tonight.  And do not be so rude as to enter someone else's dome.  The owner may strike you down with a lightning bolt for the insult, or turn you into a newt."   Relic's instructions should be clear enough to all within earshot.  The rented horse seem unperturbed by the spell, as if they had been trained that this is as safe as a barn.

Looking out, the partying at the inn is going strong.  Curiously, where there was one building a few moments ago, there is now a second one in what was just a flat spot before.  It seems another more powerful wizard wanted something a little comfier for himself. 

[sblock=ooc]20' radius dome, protected from rain and cold.  You can see out.  Others cannot see in. Total concealment.  You still have to lay out bedding, tents or hammocks if you desire.  There are enough trees within that hammocks are possible.   Relic and Aradra are enough of a watch, and it is not likely someone will wander in by mistake.  Fear of wizards is justified.

Anybody going into the inn?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric chuckles at conversation with Daylily and Fury, adding in his opinion.

"Heh, with Syl around we could fly up and can begin smashing that bad moon to pieces."

"But  you are probably right, mate. We can handle ourselves. I just hope some  fool wizards don't start sheet they cannot control, yeah? There appear  to be number of them around."

"Let me settle my horse in the  magic tent and lay out my bedroll. I might be a bit sheetfaced when we  come back from the tavern and I don't wanna sleep on the  ground."

Having settled his spot in the camp and seen to his horse, he will go to the tavern with Fury and anyone else interested.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, *Mounted*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 24, 2013)

Aradra, meanwhile, starts stringing up his hammock to sleep in.  Once done, Aradra looks over towards Relic and says "Wake me up in a couple hours.  Shadow, go to sleep."

The wolf heads over towards the tree where Aradra's hammock, and lifts his leg up onto the tree.  Aradra shakes his head and says "OK, thats yours.  Got it.  Now, sleep."

Not tired from the long journey (the spell worked better then Aradra thought) it takes some time for the soldier to fall asleep.  But, before long, the human and wolf pair are quickly asleep.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2013)

[section]

Somewhat sore from the unaccustomed travel on horseback, Bren dismounts and listens attentively as the others discuss sleeping arrangements and watches. "I can keep a watch if I'm needed, and am accustomed to noticing the details of what goes on around me. Just wake me whenever if I'm needed." Having said his piece, the priest stretches briefly to work out the kinks, ties up his hammock, and falls asleep quickly.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2013)

[section]

Still wound up from Aradra's spell, Kalinn fidgets and paces around the dome after it's cast. She walks back and forth through the walls experimentally a few times, then nods at Borric's suggestion of a drink. "I'll join you, Borric, though I suspect I'll return here and turn in long before you're done with your entertainment," she says with a mischievous grin.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 25, 2013)

Relic raises a bushy eyebrow at Borric as he talks about wizards contemptuously. "If you don't want you and your horse to sleep outside in the cold then I suggest you stub your tongue when you speak about wizards and fools in the same sentence in my presence, as I am one of that number you refer to. Now off with you to the tavern to drink and whore, it may will be the last chance you ever get. Just try not to start any sheet in there that YOU cannot control. Your sword will be needed ... we may however begin researching a spell that can permanently seal your mouth shut" As he passes next to Daylily he gives the elf's shoulder a reassuring squeeze. "I am truly glad you are here Daylily. Truly glad." With that he drops down next to his gear, knees popping, back creaking, and briefly passes his hand over the grass to dry and warm the earthen patch that he then plops down upon returns to his book, reading by the light of a candle that floats beside him for the next two hours. Then he wakes Aradra, extinguishing the candle and presently falling asleep himself.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric laughs at the old man, "Well, gramps. If you think you are fool wizard, that's your business. I did not say that. I just assumed you are scholarly one with your books and all, thus not like all the other high and mighty ones thinking they are gods in the making."

"I guess I stand corrected. Apologies."

The gruff warrior walks off to the tavern not bothering to hear a reply.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, *Mounted*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 25, 2013)

Daylily bristles at Borric's treatment of Relic.  "It is not for me to offer the punchings of him, but maybe some bad magics on the mouth would not being a bad idea," he agrees.  He settles down warily, laying the black glaive-guisarme across his knees.

[sblock=OOC]Sleeping for 8, otherwise keeping watch whenever needed.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 26, 2013)

Having stuck his foot in his mouth again, as he does so often, and not liking the taste of boot leather, Borric heads off to the inn where his gruff nature is appreciated, or may at least tolerated. Kalinn and Orlando tag along.  Inside, they find the watered down ale is a little more expensive than usual, but not outrageous.  Three halflings are working a makeshift grill.  Portions are small, but it seems that is how they are making sure there is enough to go around.  

With all the tables and chairs taken, and the front bar full, people are using a wide bookshelf as a place to set their plates and mugs.  At least there are a few open spaces along the wall to park oneself at.  

Despite the noise of too many conversations, a couple scholarly looking chaps are nose deep in old books, ignoring everything else going on around them.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~​
Meanwhile outside, about an hour after the dome had been setup, a cloaked and robed figure wanders nearby.  Finding a fallen log, he takes a seat about twenty feet outside of the silver dome.  Pulling a small pouch out of a larger belt pouch, he extracts a glowing rock from the smaller one.  Releasing it, it starts floating above his head in a lazy circle.  Then, opening a book, he starts reading in the relative quiet away from the inn.

[sblock=Watches] Time now: 9pm.  Frost and Borric in inn. Fury assumed to also be in the inn.  The rest in the dome.

8pm-10pm: Relic watching; Shadow, Aradra, Daylily and Bren sleeping
10pm - midnight : Aradra watching; Relic, Daylily, Bren and Shadow sleeping
midnight - 6am: Aradra and Relic watching; Daylily, Bren and Shadow sleeping
the rest, indeterminate.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury looks around the crowded bar, notices the tiny portions of food then looks back at Borric and Kalinn.  He shrugs in a 'what can you do' sort of way.

"Don't know about you two but I wasn't planning on eating anyway.  Maybe we should get a couple of jugs of beer and move back outside.  Whaddaya think?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
--[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn's expression is somewhat more disappointed than Fury's; she looks downright dismayed at the portions. "As long as the ale comes in normal size flagons," she says. "I could eat an entire meal here in a couple of bites. This is no fare for a hardy lass such as myself!"​ She nods agreeably at his suggestion of returning to the more comfortable arrangements outside.
[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric scowls at the lack of interesting entertainment. No bards, no brawls, and no busty barmaids. 

"Yeah. This place is full of more bookworms. I don't see anyone really that interesting. Let's get some food anyway, even if it is only a snack. We will want the munchies later after finishing a keg. Let's order a couple of gallons and then we can drink the stuff in shot glasses for all I fookin' care."

He makes his way to the bar and places the order. After collecting three glasses, mug, goblet, or whatever they get to drink with, he will head back to Fury and Kalinn.

"So... Kalinn. What's your story? I link the drunken elf that is obsessed with punching things called you a nickname."









*OOC:*


I assumed ordering would be routine. If not, no worries. Conversation can also be while waiting for the order to be filled.






[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2013)

[section]

The pale skinned woman smiles at Borric's reference to Daylily and a cool breeze swirls around her, stirring his hair. "Darkchild, he calls me, on account of the Demon-taint I carry. Though I try to resist, in times of stress the blood tells and I . . . lose control."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 28, 2013)

Finding the bar too crowded, the threesome purchase a good quantity of overpriced ale, bit of roast boar and fried potatoes.  Not knowing if the goblets and jugs will be returned, Borric is charged a few silver for them as well. 

Returning to their dome, they find a robed man sitting on a log, reading a book just outside the silver dome.  As they pass by he whispers, "If your mage is interested in trading knowledge, I would be most appreciative.  With the snoring I hear, I thought it best to wait quietly for an invitation." He continues reading by his dim light, not having taken his eyes off of his book while he was speaking.

[sblock=time]About 9:30pm.  Relic is awake, but apparently unaware of the stranger's intentions.  Daylily and Shadow are snoring the loudest, while Aradra and Bren are also sleeping. 

OOC: Ordering didn't take anything special.  
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric looks at Kalinn with a raised eyebrow, "Are we  talking some anger issues or serious battle rage? Or do you actually  become a demon in combat."

"I am curious, do you lose control for normal things?"

He stops up short in his chitchatting when the robed man asked them a question.

"Mage? Who-... oh, you probably mean gramps. I think he is one."

"I can see if he is awake."

Borric  ducks into the magical shelter and sees Relic towards the center,  "You have someone here that wants to swap  secrets."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 29, 2013)

"Thank you Borric. Your restraint in announcing our visitor is appreciated. Unfortunately the spell restricts me to the confines of the shelter. Could you please invite him to enter on my behalf " replied the old man, pausing to look up from his book.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn takes the keg of ale from the overworked barkeep, tucks it under an arm, and grabs whatever else she needs to carry without breaking stride. She considers Borric's question as they exit the inn and he has his exchange with the robed man on the log. "When that part of my heritage takes me, _I_ feel filled with clarity. I see field of battle more clearly, and am filled with energy and strength. I don't feel angry at all. Not like Daylily, there . . . he's a true beast on the battlefield, and glad I am that he's on our side."

_Hmmm. Something about this stranger worries me . . ._ As Borric makes his announcement to Relic and the old Mage invites the man in, Kalinn determines to keep a close eye on him. Winterbite is close at hand, as always.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 30, 2013)

Once invited in, the robed man closes his book, stands and follows the others in.  "Greetings.  I am Hasamanki.  With the Holy Order of the Sentinels holding another of their grand festivities I have returned to partake once again.  One of the unexpected gifts of the gathering is the opportunity to meet people from far and wide.  I myself am Rhat'Matani.  But after meeting so many wizards with so many esoteric spells during the last gathering, I have been wandering your northern lands.  The baronies have been full of life and joy, but now I circle back towards my homelands.  Living in my boots these many years, I have been learning the arcane ways and spells of the north.  If you would be a wizard who would desire to trade spells, I would be oh so most appreciative."


----------



## jbear (Oct 30, 2013)

"Greetings Hasamanki. I have a few hours to spare" Relic replies taking stock of the man. "I am always open to expanding my knowledge. If there is something I can teach you in exchange I will. I have no ... how did Borric put it ... secrets." If Relic feels no threat from the man he indicates that he should come and sit near him and readies his two spell books to share his knowledge with the wizard.

[sblock=OOC] Sense Motive 14 
 I though it was the hook in to the story for the other wizard who has not joined the party yet. Relic will exchange spells with this wizard. He does have a wisdom of 8. 

WHat Knowledge check do I make to know what a Rhat'matani is? Can I take 10 on the check?
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 30, 2013)

"Thank you, thank you."  He takes off his cloak and lays it down upon the ground before sitting upon it.  He hands over a small book to Relic, and it is indeed a traveler's book of spells.  After a bit of examination, Relic and Hasamanki start going through and comparing notes and would be most beneficial to learn from the other.  At times, they drift into other languages, draconic, sylvan, celestial.  Once they are a bit more comfortable with each other, each man hands over their larger books for perusal.

Kalinn keeps a suspicious eye on the new comer.  But all his actions and mannerisms seem true to his stated purpose.  In fact, after a few moments, he seems to have forgotten that he is surrounded by several men and a woman in battle armor.  

[sblock=Kalinn]Perception (1d20+12=26) In the wavering light of a couple ioun torches, you see a few tattoos on the swarthy man.  Occasionally, one of them seems to shift positions in the uneven light.  After a little more time, you make out that it is the head of a dragon upon Hasamaki's neck.  About the time you relax your guard a bit, it moves again.  This time, you swear the tattoo winked at you.[/sblock][sblock=Relic]Rhat'matanis is one of the oldest nations to the south.  He is an ethnic human from that region. Knowledge Local for more info.  I will send you PM info on just how much you can learn off of him in a few moments.
As to Sense Motive: He seems like an honest traveler. Because the ceremony draws people from all over, this is one of the few times he doesn't get treated like a foreigner.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 30, 2013)

Completely engrossed in the foreign wizard's spell book he does manage to mutter "So Hasamanki, you are heading the same way as us. Why don't you travel with us. I would appreciate the company, that is certain."

 [sblock=OOC]As per private message with [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION] :

For that night and the following 2 nights while we travel, Relic will study and scribe: 

Protection from Evil, Communal lvl 2 150 gp  3 hrs (1 1/2 hrs)
Mirror Image lvl 2 150 gp  3 hrs (1 1/2 hrs)
Blur lvl 2 150 gp 3 hrs (1 1/2 hrs)
Gust of Wind lvl 2 150 gp 3 hrs (1 1/2 hrs)
Darkvision, Communal lvl 3 375 gp 4 hrs (2 hrs)
Control Summoned Creature lvl 4 700 gp 5 hrs (2 1/2 hrs)
Suffocation lvl 5 1,125 gp 6 hrs (3 hrs)
Break Enchantment lvl 5 1,125 gp 6 hrs (3 hrs)
Elemental Body III lvl 5 1, 125 gp 6 hrs (3 hrs)

Total gold: 5050 gp 39 hours study and scribing (Fast Study reduces time to 19 hours and a half as per pm with SK); 
30 pages used of Blessed Book (No ink required)
Ring of Preservation makes it reasonable that Relic could learn and scribe all of those spells in 3 nights [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric stands aside and says softly, "Pour us some drink, if you please Kalinn."

She has the keg and he has the cups, leaving Fury to carry the munchies. He holds out the cups, each in turn for her to fill.

After  watching the pouring carefully, he glances up at the female warrior and  asks with his voice still low as to not wake any of the snoring people  inside the dome, "That part of your heritage? If you  don't mind me prying, just what the hell are you talking about then?"

"Do you shift shapes, transmogrify, or something?"

On  overhearing some of the conversation between the two wizards where his name gets mentioned, Borric  blurts a sudden, "Psshaw." Then he covers up  his interruption with a drink from his mug and a shakes his head with a  gesture that says he doesn't want to interject into the conversation. With two of the fool wizards traveling with them, he clearly knows to watch what he says. He really considers changing his title to the Giant Slayer as mage's are tending to be very useful to have around. The gruff warrior doesn't give a fook about giants though.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn sets the keg aside once the drinks are poured and takes a healthy swig, then sighs as she responds to Borric's question. She, too, keeps her voice down so as not to disturb the conversation between the two wizards. "It's complicated; but no, I don't change shape. My father is directly descended from a Silver Dragon, my mother from an Ice Demon. Both of those ancestors are in the very distant past, but for some reason both of their blood runs strongly in my veins. From both of them, I inherited some measure of sorcerous abillity. From the Dragon Mynhear I also got strength and purpose, and from the Demon Gelugon I got this battle-madness of which we're speaking." She shakes her head slightly as she continues. "Recently, I've come to realize that the order and benevolence of my dragon heritage isn't playing well with the chaotic and destructive nature of my demon blood. As I said, complicated.

"But what of you? I mean no offense, but your language is far more coarse than your appearance would lead one to expect. You talk like the common mercenaries I've known, but you look like one who'll fit in well at the ceremony to which we're headed."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2013)

With the return of everyone to the campsite, Aradra's well trained ears pick up the quiet sounds of them talking, and rolls over in his hammock to get a better look at who was all there.  Still half asleep, he takes a look around at the now crowded area, looking  at the newest arrival in their midst.  Since no one woke him up when he arrived, clearly he was not a threat.  

Getting up, and being careful to not trod on Shadow, the soldier pulls on his quiver, but does not yet pull out his bow for his night patrol.  Instead, he sits down with the others, trying to find out what they are talking about.

[sblock=OOC]
Since it has been two hours since Aradra slept, he can wake up now.  Hurray for ring of sustenance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 30, 2013)

The wild elf opens one eye as the stranger enters.  He looks Hasamaki over briefly, and concludes that the man is an Elder who is here to talk to Relic about whatever it is that Elders need to talk about.  Those issues being none of his concern, Daylily rolls over and goes back to sleep.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 30, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury listens with interest as Kalinn explains her strange background and its influence on her life.  He takes his small portion of food and divides it onto the plates for the others then lays it out for them within their reach.  He takes a mug and sips at the beer.  When talk turns to Borric's language and armor he can't hold back and snorts in laughter.

"You shoulda seen his previous armor.  Looked like he would be at home burning down villages and dragging off the womenfolk by their hair.  Don't know where you got that brass lantern you're wearing.  Oh, it's pretty enough and I'm sure it draws the women like flies..."

He trails off interested to hear what Borric has to say for himself.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
--[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 31, 2013)

The night proceeds on with quiet conversation and intense study.  At the offer of traveling together, "Seeing as I am going in the same direction, to the same destination, I would most humbly enjoy traveling with you all."  The wizards work diligently through the night, comparing and copying works.  Finally, in the wee hours, both succumb to exhaustion and get their bits of sleep they need before the dawn.  

[sblock=Perception][sblock=DC 15]Outside is quiet.  Normally at a gathering with ale flowing, rowdy drunkenness abounds.  People are being more respectful and considerate than what you are accustomed to.[sblock=DC 20]One of Hasamanki's tattoo seems to shift around at odd intervals.   A tattoo of a dragon, this tattoo always seems to be watching someone, usually the closest person other than Relic.[sblock=Kalinn]Before you say something, Winterbite chuckles, "Harmless.  His familiar is shy but watchful."[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2013)

[section]

[sblock=To Winterbite]Perception (1d20+12=20)

{{{_Ah. Another student of the Dragon, then?_}}}[/sblock]​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 31, 2013)

Aradra's eagle eyes very rarely miss anything, and now that they have been heightened by his new bracers, he observes the tattoo acting oddly independent of it's master.  Aradra takes careful steps to hide his interest in it, only watching it out of the corner of his eye.

However, he has more important things to do, and that is to watch the camp.  Every hour or so, Aradra leaves the safety of the bubble to ensure that no one is causing problems, but with so many people everyone is very polite, despite the drunkenness .

[sblock=OOC]
Perception:1d20+19=32
Stealth: 1d20+18=24
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

_*~ During the night's drinking ~*_






Borric gives a nod to the archer joining them and gestures to the keg of ale if his wishes some.

The  gruff warrior tries to be stern about the situation, but Fury is right  and he gives an incorrigible grin, "Aye, that was some  suit of armor I used to have. Perfect for showin' the fooker's that I  meant business."

"The shiny platemail is better protection, but  everyone now thinks I am some respectable knight with a stick up my  arse. A downright poofda sort. Gah, I preferred the intimidating version  so the bastards knew I was death coming for them."

"I actually wanted some specially made armor made from adamantine when I was in Venza, no such luck."

Remembering  the original question Kalinn asked while he drinks some ale, he turns  back to her, "Sounds like you got a 'squirrel in your  drawers' sort of thing going in your blood, lass. I have no such special  talent."

"I spent a number of years frequenting the brothels  near the docks and traveling aboard ship. I hung around with rough and  tumble bastards to learn how to fight. And that is what I do. Fight. I  am warrior and mean sonuvabitch that has become an adventurer."

"Heh, it helps me earn gold to pay for my whoring and drinking," he finishes with a wink as he drinks some more.

[sblock=OOC]Happy Halloween.  

Finished trick or treating so my posting sked was delayed.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 31, 2013)

*~During drinking hour~*

Aradra takes one glass of ale, mostly to sip on.  He needed to keep his head clear for patrol alter.  

 He smiles when Borric refers to Kalinn's ability so uniquely, and comments on it, "It is an interesting sight.  Saw her rip apart a plant creature that was trying to drown her with just her claws and teeth.  Her attacks have something of a bite to them.  But, I understand about the armor.  I tend to wear things that are a little more...concealable."

The solider does not appear to be wearing any armor other than a helmet, but Aradra pulls up his shirt to show the group a mithril chainmail shirt under his garments.  "It's some of the lightest armor I've ever worn.  Can sleep in it with no issue as well.  It's almost like a second skin to me at this point."

He takes a small sip of ale, and looks round at Fury.  "What about you, Fury?  What talents do you have hidden up your sleeve?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"Talents?"

Fury muses on the question a moment and rubs his stubbly chin with the hand that isn't wrapped round a beer mug.

"Can't say that I have any talents.  Not like having a raging demon-dragon in the blood, or an uncanny skill for battle.  I can tell a pretty entertaining story and if things go sour I can find my enemy's weak spot and take advantage of it.  But, hells, anyone raised in Planks can do the same."  He shrugs.  "Maybe I'm just lucky.  I been pretty lucky in having true friends that've pulled my backside from the fire more than once in my life.

So what about you?"

Fury nods towards Aradra.

"Musta been something more than a pretty chain shirt that got you invited to this party."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
--[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aradra shrugs.  "As a former trained scout for the army of Rorn, there's alot I am trained to do.  Sneaking missions, tracking, and my use of a bow isn't bad.  I know a few tricks that help me out during combat. I trained Shadow well enough that he functions on his own quite well. That is really about it. "  Shadow's ears flap as though he thought he heard his name, but still the wolf remained asleep.

" I haven't had many jobs since I came to Venza, and most of those jobs took me out of the city.  I was kind of surprised these paladins were looking for me. "  Aradra took another sip of the ale and continues "But, our last job nearly killed me thrice, so I used my resources to pick up this 'pretty chain shirt.'  The bow I have is quite powerful as well.  It generates arrows when drawn taut.  A most fascinating thing."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2013)

_*~ During the night's drinking ~*_






Borric scoffs and nearly chokes on his ale at Fury's response. "Lies, Fury. Lies."

"Aradra,  don't be fooled, because Fury is indeed a fair hand at combat. He just  needs a comrade to draw a foe's attention away from him and he can slip  that sharp poker of his right in their back to tickle their fookin'  liver. Ha!"

"That reminds me, I have my own chain shirt sleeping  attire in my pack. I cannot sleep very well in this shiny platemail.  Besides the glare as it reflects light, it just leaves me cramped up.  Excuse me while I switch."

He starts removing his armor  and finds it difficult with his inebriation to do it quietly. The armor  plates scrap continually as he struggles with the catches and such.

"Well, being an excellent archer and scout are difficult. Mayhap they figured you must be worthy because you can afford such a remarkable bow, Aradra."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 2, 2013)

With the dome big enough to spread out in, getting sleep away from the conversations is not hard.  Dawn comes gently, almost sighing in delight.  With the ceremony a few days away, and folks at this inn being ahead of schedule, the groups that are here are lazy in their preparations and heading out.  Hasamanki gathers his things and then steps a couple paces into the woods.  With a few mystic words and a whistle, a cloudy mist forms.  Out of the mist steps a stallion ready for the journey. Counting the number of people and horses, "I can call another if one desires?"

The ride through the day is easy, for the road is well traveled and all seem to be flowing the same direction.  Some slower caravans need to be passed, but none are so foolishly arrogant as to attempt to slow the likes of Daylily and Kalinn as they lead the group.  Occasionally Hasamanki seems distracted as he fiddles around with something that is lumpy under his cloak and robe.  After a few moments, he straightens up and is back to normal.  

[sblock=ooc]About 2pm.  By nightfall tomorrow, you should reach the village of Cutheleon.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 2, 2013)

Although he tries to hide it, a horse-beast made of magic is clearly more disconcerting to the barbarian than a horse-beast made of meat.  Throughout the day, he makes sure to give the southern Elder a wide berth, and steps slightly more quickly than he had even the day before.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn also refuses the mage's offer of a horse, preferring to run herself even if it requires the aid of Aradra's magic to keep up with Daylily.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 2, 2013)

~Drinking Time~
Aradra shrugs again at Borric's statement "Well, we still have 2 days hard travel before getting there.  Go ahead and rest for now.  I can keep watch."

He finishes what was left of his ale before starting his patrol.

~The Next morning~

Aradra shakes his head "I appreciate the offer, but I must decline.  I have already prepared my spells for the day assuming our current set up."

~During the journey~

Aradra notices the odd man's behavior, and tries to sneak a peak as to what he is fiddling with.  

[sblock=OOC]
Aradra spies with his little eyes: 1d20+19=30
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 2, 2013)

Relic makes quick work of preparing his spells in the morning. Some of his lost mental agility had returned to the cursed wizard after the time he spent on the cursed island, particularly after drinking the elixir that had turned his scaled skin back to normal.  Also the presence of the southern wizard seemed to distract Relic from his dark and sombre thoughts, lifting him from his drizzly mood. He no longer read his book as he travelled on the back of Daylilly's old nag. Instead he sat up, enjoying the countryside around them, chatting about geography and local lore. Hasamanki was very well travelled, and Relic was fascinated to hear his stories.

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 83/83 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: 
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 Will: +11
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Empty Slot
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Empty Slot
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(50/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 2, 2013)

[sblock=Aradra]You spot a dragon!  Well, a dragon about the size of a house cat. Not being trained in which ones wizards can keep as pets, you are unsure as to exactly what type it is. The tattoo from the night before seems to be a very good likeness of it.  But, the tattoo is now gone from Hasamanki's neck!  It is as if it came alive.  Hasamanki is quietly feeding it under his cloak from a pouch.  

After a little while, the lump disappears and the tattoo returns.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Nursing a hangover, Borric sits atop his horse and participates in most  conversations the next morning monosyllabically. Most of the time a  grunt is all that's necessary. He is wearing the shiny bronze armor once  again, the picture of a knight.  

Before bedding down for the  night, he had made a second trip back to the tavern to get some more ale  for the road. With the wizard's magic dome being protective and others  not needing so much sleep, he is planning on having spare ale on hand to  socialize before they settle in for the night again during the trip. He  figures they might as well enjoy the excursion along the way.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 4, 2013)

Aradra cannot hide his look on confusion, and rubs his eyes, clearly thinking that he was seeing things.  However when the tattoo returned, Aradra was sure that he was not seeing things.  Deciding to say nothing for now, the soldier instead focus' on his journey, clearly thinking that the after effects of the island had not gone away yet.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 4, 2013)

With the occasional delays to get around slower moving groups, it takes about another half hour past what is comfortable for the horses to get to the next way station type inn.  Like the first, this one is quite full, but does have space in a couple common rooms for those that need it.  Considering yesterday's arrangements worked well, Relic has Aradra lead him to another suitable spot before setting up a silver dome again. 

Once the dome is setup, Hasamanki walks over to his horse and thanks it for its service.  "I may be calling again tomorrow."  The horse nods and then starts trotting off into a mist.  It dissolves into the mist as well and disappears.  

Turning back, he enters the dome and joins Relic.  "Well, we still have quite a bit of work to do.  Where were we?"   The wizards continue their sharing of knowledge and secrets of the universe.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Reining in his mount, Borric considers the inn and the vacancies. But  with some extra ale and decent conversation, he is content to sit around  inside the silver dome another night. The way station inns are nothing  like the night court brothels when it comes to entertainment anyway.

After  caring for his black roan, he announces, "I am gonna  check out the food and drink situation again. Perhaps it will be better  than Halfling kibbles this time."

"Unless they have some good entertainment, I am happy to bring it all back here to enjoy."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 5, 2013)

Daylily beds down and is asleep within seconds, snuggled against the adamantine glaive-guisarme.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking over at Borric, Aradra nods his head "I think I am going to join you for that drink.  I don't feel like turning in just yet.  Unless if no one wants to watch over the wizards studying right now."  He shoots a quick glance at the man with the dragon tattoo, ensuring that it is still attached to his neck.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric nods with a grin, "Aye, no sense going to bed  too soon, eh? There be no one waiting for ya in your bedroll except  'lefty', heh, heh."

"Alright, let's you and I go get some drink  and hot food to bring back. I am sure Fury wants some, and prolly Kalinn  too after they get back from watering the bushes."

In company with the scout, Borric exits the silver dome and goes to the tavern.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2013)

Aradra sighs at Borric's joke about good ol 'lefty', but does not say anything.  It seems Aradra is a little more straight laced than Borric is about matters suchs as these.

Once in the tavern, Aradra takes a look around to see who is all there, not having been into last night's tavern.

[sblock=SK]
Aradra will take 10, for a total of 29 perception.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 7, 2013)

Relic waves the others away, dismissing any concerns that there might be over their safety. He then loses himself in conversation with the foreign mage. When Aradra eventually returns he takes a brief nap to recharge his mental faculties and then wakes and continues with the relentless learning.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 7, 2013)

In what looks like it will be another casual night, Borric and Aradra start by checking out the inn. Slightly bigger than the last, this one is also a little more prepared for the rush of customers.  While the ale is a bit watered down, the portions of food are heartier.  In the far corner, three female elven bards are singing soft melodies for tips.  On the other side of the room, a couple of poker games are going on.  Borric notices that there are less bookwork type folk here this time.  The people who seem to be monopolizing the tables the most are merchants and fancy rich folk.  It is common to see a table of wealth people sitting, enjoying the music, while a half dozen guards stand nearby or by against the wall, just watching.

Catching a waitress takes a few moments, but only because they are darting from table to table in quite efficient fashion, working very hard to keep the full house all happy.  Once she gets to you, "Menu's simple tonight boys.  Roast beef, roast venison or roast chicken. With that, bread and or potatoes. For those traveling on a budget, leftovers stew.  Ale, summer wine or expensive elven bottled wine.  So, what'll have?"

[sblock=Aradra]No less than eight merchant guild houses have representatives here.  The people don't seem important enough to need this many guards, unless of course they are carrying more money around than they should.  You also spot a couple famous actors from the opera house in Venza.  Those about the room in priestly attire seem to have worried looks upon their faces.  Some are busy reading books or studying scriptures.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2013)

"This thing must be pretty big, given all of the merchant guilds and actors here."  Aradra says turning his eyes around the inn.  While the priests seem worried, they were most likely concerned with something about their own religions.  However, the one thing that catches Aradra's eye is the poker game in the back.  Turning to the waitress Aradra says "A keg of ale, but we have our own glasses.  Borric, I'm going to enjoy a game real quick."

Heaidng over to the poker game, Aradra sits quietly, merely observing if anyone is cheating or not.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 7, 2013)

*~*~ At the Teleportation Circle ~*~*

-~*~-~*~-~*~-~*~-~*~- Other guests arrive -~*~-~*~-~*~-~*~-~*~-​
Meanwhile, on the road outside of Cutheleon, about a quarter mile from Mendikarr's Keep and Cathedral, a bustle of activity is going on.  A great circle of stone with runes of glossy green metal imbedded stands silently.  Upon the great circle, which is a good twenty feet in diameter, a rush of air and pop is heard.  A man, woman, treant and mermaid stand.  

Eight men, armored and prepared for battle stand around the circle.  Four ready to strike at the slightest flinch, four concentrating as they apparently check the auras of then new coming arrivals.  After a few nods, the paladins relax their stance. 

Another man, dressed in courtier attire speaks, "Greetings and welcome.  Come, come out of the circle.  Don't want another group dropping in on top of you now."  Waving the group off out of the circle, he continues, "You are a bit early for the festivities and the grand event.  Lets see..."  Taking a careful look and finding runes upon the forehead of the woman, treant and mermaid, "Ah yes.  If no one has informed you so far, outsiders are strictly forbidden from entering the protected grounds of Mendikarr's Keep.  We do that for your protection.  As you see," and with a flourish, he presents the spectacle that is Mendikarr's Shield, "the golden dome around the keep and cathedral is a gift of Helerion.  No one not born of this world may pass through it without dying."  The dome, a golden glittering, shimmering,  translucent wall of energy that rises into the air some seven hundred feet and spreads to each side out of sight as forest blocks the view.  Though the dome is a good quarter mile down the road, it stands with such dominance of the skyline that it is an awe inspiring sight even from this distance.  

"As to the festivities, the main ceremony will start at sunset in two days.  As we have six hundred guests to seat, I would suggest arriving at the gatehouse over there a good three to four hours early.  Bringing your invitations with you will help speed the process of entering the grounds.  As to between now and then, the town of Cutheleon is back that way.  There are several inns and taverns to provide entertainment and nourishment.  Some of the finest bards from all the lands have been performing all week."

In a line, four horse drawn carriages wait patiently, pointed towards town.
[sblock=ooc]The arrival of Anaerion, Elenka, Drev and Arianna without her eidolon.

3/4 mile west is Cutheleon.  1/4 mile east is the edge of Mendikarr's Shield and a gatehouse on the road leading in.  A 20' high stone wall meets the shield as it reaches the ground. About two hundred feet in from the shield wall is the cathedral.  The dome covers a half mile in diameter. 

You see some people are at the gatehouse, going in now, so there might be tourist activities or such to do there as well.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

*~ In the Tavern ~*






Borric nods and waves gauntlet encased hand in a gesture for Aradra to go ahead, "Sure. Have at it, mate."

"Lass,  I will have some roast venison, bread and potatoes. And I will start on  the keg while I wait for my friend." He says as he looks up at  the barmaid. With all of the guards around, he figures it unlikely to  result in any friendly brawls. And that is what he likes most about  gambling. Rich folk are way too serious about the money for his tastes.

With  three bardic ladies vying for tips, Borric observes them and wonders  which would be amenable for extra work in private. He doesn't mind  rolling in the hay with elven women, but tend to mind doing so with him.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 9, 2013)

*~*~ In the Tavern ~*~*

Considering all the attentive eyes that are around, the poker games seem to be going cleanly and above board.  Those that are playing appear quite skilled and don't seem to be giving away any tells with their stone faces.   

Borric's search for his kind of entertainment is coming up fruitless though.  All though he sees several who would normally be into a bit of rabble rousing, the thought of coming to a paladin's celebration seems to have put an air of avoided taboo over bawdy carousing.

The meals are good, the ale adequate.  

Overall, the mood is ... dull.  Nothing special seems to be happening.


----------



## jbear (Nov 9, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Just a heads up that I am going on a school trip tomorrow for a week. Apparently there will be internet access but I imagine I will be very busy and exhausted, so my posting will be spotty at best. Feel free to NPC Relic when needed. 

His spell preparation will be the same tomorrow except he will leave the slot he used for 'tiny hut' empty as I assume they will have accommodation for us. If not it will be easy enough to learn it there and then. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

*~At the Roadside Camp~*

Fury comes stomping out of the woods tying off the lace of his breeches.  He makes no effort at moving silently through the woods and comes right up to the sphere and enters it.  He glances around to see who is still around and who has decided to visit the tavern.  Unsurprisingly he sees Borric is gone, as is Aradra.  Kalinn is still here, though she seems preoccupied, as well as several of the others that he doesn't know quite as well.  Since everyone else is occupied with their own business the rogue tosses down his bedroll and stretches out on it.

Not quite ready to sleep he casts prestidigitation again and again seeing what sort of effects he can bring about.  After several minutes the air around Fury is redolent with various pleasant though conflicting scents, odd sparkles float around his head and he has managed to lengthen his facial hair and give it deep auburn highlights.

"Well, I quite like that," Fury says while admiring himself in a small spot of the air that bears a mirror-like sheen.  He strokes his new beard to a point at his chin then, satisfied, flicks the mirror out of existence with the brush of a finger.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
--[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

*~At the Teleportation Circle~*

Elenka and Drevezh'korol quickly step from the teleportation circle as advised by the paladin guardian-cum-guide.

"Thank you, sir.  Can you tell us what the lodging situation is?  Is there lodging to be found in the inns of Cutheleon or is there area set aside to make camp?  Rooms would be preferable but I understand that there is quite a number of guests that have arrived and are yet to arrive."  Elenka briefly glances over at Arianna then back to the paladin.  "If you could recommend someplace with ground-level rooms, you would have our gratitude."

Elenka looks to Anaerion and Arianna as she continues.

"Do you agree that rooms should be our first priority, then perhaps a look around?"



 


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • • • • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 6/6 remaining.
2nd level: 5/5 remaining.
3rd level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 21
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Not currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12)
Bite
Hooves (x2)[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 11, 2013)

*~ At the Teleportation Circle ~*

Anaerion nods.  "I agree.  If we can get a room ahead of when everyone else gets here, we could have an advantage of a nicer room."

Malkovian chimes in with "But, you can now conjure your own house right?  Why not use that instead?"

Anaerion shrugs "That option is also on the table."


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 11, 2013)

*~Tavern~*

Aradra shakes his head.  As much as he wanted to get in on the game, he decides that heading back outside and keeping watch would be slightly more entertaining than whats going on here.  Besides, they could play outside if they so wanted to.  He just needed to get his mind off of what happened with the dragon is all.

Returning to Borric, he says "On second thought, I think I'd lose too much.  From what little I can see, those guys are good.  Besides, someone needs to watch over those two mages and make sure they don't blow up anything."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2013)

*~ In the Tavern -> Silver Dome ~*






Borric looks up as the scout returns sooner than expected, "Huh, okay then. I think I would lose something too if I tried for the women."

"Lass, we shall take our food and drink with us. You can have the empty kegs in the morn," he informs the barmaid as he stands. No reason to keep the table as they are not staying, he follows the woman to the bar and waits for the food and drink.

Afterwards, Borric returns to the mage's dome shelter for another evening of drinking in the company of his new companions.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 12, 2013)

*~*~ At the Teleportation Circle ~*~*

"Well my dear lady, there are several inns in Cutheleon that would fit the bill, but the one your friend might find particularly interesting would be Ordon's Gardens.  The lower levels of the building have intertwining pools and passages filled with crystal clear sea waters.  I have heard they even have a separated section with river water from the Great Ouhm itself."  

Arianna's interest is peeked, as no where has she seen land walkers take such and interest in catering to her kind.  "Well, you know where I will be staying." Arianna says with a smile.  Tossing the man a gold coin she slowly walks over to the carriage in the front of the line.  "I don't know if the place will be crowded, but making sure I have a room is tops on my list."

"They should have the luxuries to suit all of your tastes.  The upper floors have various themes and the top floor is open-air to the sky." 

It takes a bit of work for the mermaid to wiggle and climb up into the carriage, but nothing she hasn't done before.  It has just been a while, as she usually has Teq to do the walking.  But, his form does not seem like it would be very popular around these parts, so she is letting him rest for the moment.  

Once Anaerion and Elenka join her at the carriage, it does seem a bit small and cramped inside for the treant.  The coach hand suggests he join him at the back and shows him some hand and foot holds appropriate for the short ride to town.  

The driver in front turns around, "Four traveling, that will be four gold please."

Not in the mood to walk, Arianna tips the driver and the carriage starts a slow but steady pace into town.  

"Ordon's Gardens it shall be.  Fine place, fine place it is."

Arriving, in town, it is quite clear that tourism during this event is the mainstay of the town.  Where one would normally expect to find two inns or taverns in a town of five hundred people, Cutheleon has eighteen.  All bright and beautiful, most have a coat of paint that couldn't be more than a month or two old.  Bards play in the street.  Merchants with small carts are selling trinkets and specialty items along the thoroughfare. 

One of the fancier buildings stands out, being of shaped stone and opulence abounding, the carriage pulls up in front.  "Welcome, welcome to Ordon's Gardens.  Catering to your desires is our specialty."  

Anaerion and Elenka exit the carriage first, then Arianna struggles a bit.  "Please, please allow me."  With a twist of his fingers, a shimmering platform appears under Arianna and lifts her out of the carriage.  With a bit of concentration and a deft hand, the floating disk carries Arianna as he leads them into the establishment.

[sblock=ooc]Rich and fancy, Ordon's Gardens is going to cost 50 gp a day to stay.  Other inns are far cheaper, but the cheapest in town is still going to be 5 gp a day.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 12, 2013)

*~*~ At the silver dome ~*~*

The second night, seemingly as calm and quiet as the first, is only disturbed by hushed voices of wizards comparing notes and heroes telling stories.  As Hasamanki sleeps, Aradra spots a familiar lump under his blanket that occasionally shifts around and sits patiently, waiting and watching out between folds of the cloth.  Not seeing a danger from it, he leaves the shy thing to its business of guarding its master from the shadows.  

Dawn breaks and it is another gentle day that arrives.  Borric returns the kegs he emptied through the night, and sees that most the other campers around are gathering their things together rather quickly and moving out with a little more haste than yesterday's departure.  When he inquires as to why, he finds out that the journey is just a tad bit longer today, maybe nine hours or so.  And many feel that getting to Cutheleon quickly will make getting a good room a little easier.  He is assured there will be enough for everyone, but the hurried ones might be after slightly better accommodations that those that follow later.

[sblock=Kn Nature][sblock=DC 20]The weather has been unusually pleasant.[sblock=DC 30]You have a good suspicion that a druid has used Control Weather to improve the situation.  Either he has been traveling in the same general pack, or someone is investing a pretty penny to make the roads safer than normal this week.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2013)

[section]

Two days of riding, combined with a few judiciously cast Cure spells, see Bren toughened enough to the saddle that soreness is no longer an issue. He's able to enjoy the ride this day, even with the stiffer pace.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn takes her accustomed spot near the front with the smelly elf, still reveling in the freedom to simply run granted her by her friend's abilities.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

*~ On the road again ~*







Borric saddles his black roan again after returning the kegs to the tavern. His slightly hungover, but some fresh water has him already feeling better. Though he ends up needing to pee like a race horse twice in the first hour of the journey and making his horse gallop to catch back up.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 12, 2013)

*~Can't wait be on the road again~*
Striding along the road, Aradra looks up to try and get a read as to that day's traveling, and got the feeling that 3 days of no clouds is odd, even for this time of year.  However, shrugging his shoulders he decides not to delve into it too hard.  He had more important things to do, like ensuring everyone gets there safe.
[sblock=Aradra's Nature]
Know Nature:1d20+15=21
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 12, 2013)

*~At Ordon's Garden~*
Anaerion nods his head in appreciation at the driver.  "Thank you kind sir.  I think I would also like a room to rest for tonight."

Pausing slightly, Anaerion continues with "What can you tell me of the festivities that are occurring tonight, if any?  I understand that tomorrow is the actual event, but surely something would be occurring prior to it?"

"Do you have a good book about the history of this ritual?  I am very interested in it!" Malkovian chimes in again.

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 65
CMB: +2 CMD:15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

School Focus:
Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared:
Level 0: Detect Magic *, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit
Level 3: Aqueous Orb *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Teleport*, Persistent Slow, Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power: 2/2 
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 13, 2013)

Relic makes the ride the next day in good spirits, enjoying the good weather and the interesting company. He chatters away with the foreign mage as they make their journey towards their destination.


----------



## Systole (Nov 13, 2013)

Daylily glances once or twice at the sky with a slightly puzzled expression, then shrugs and sets off at his usual lope.  

[sblock=OOC]K:Nature (1d20+9=20)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 16, 2013)

*~*~ At Orden's Guardens ~*~*

"Ah, festivities for this evening.  Well, there is a play going on at the theater, that would be across the street and two buildings to the left.  Considering this is the last night before the event, there are bards on every street corner.  The more refined entertainers are working indoors at the various establishments.  We ourselves, we have the Carmiani Sisters, three mermaids with exquisite voices.  Their performance should begin in a couple hours."

Even though he is not able to precisely locate the extra voice, the maitre d  doesn't skip a beat.  "Many of the shops around town will have various books.  But, the story is a simple one.  They are paladins.  They stand guard.  They protect us all.  But, it is not the rhetoric of the clergy that is important, it is the gala of the attendees.  What new fashions are being worn, who is seated front and center, who gets put in the back, who, deemed by the virtuous hosts, has the political power and social presence to be at the top of the social ladder.  That is where the intrigue is.  Now mind you, we haven't had a political assassination in the last four gatherings.  That is a good streak.  We will see if it continues."

While he has been talking, he has also been moving around a desk and shifting bits and things.  Pulling four rune stones out of the drawer, he sets them on the counter.  "Each of these will be fifty gold pieces per night that you stay.  Blue is for a water room below.  Brown is a standard accommodation room suitable for humans and elves that will be either on the second or third floor.  Green is for the forest on the western half of the top floor, and yellow would be for an open air atrium facing east."

Arianna takes ten platinum coins from her pouch and sets them on the counter.  She takes the blue rune stone.  A young servant that was standing quietly to the side steps forth, "I can show you to your room when you are ready."  While mostly human looking, the gills on his neck show that he will have no difficulty accomplishing that simple task. 

Arianna, not wanting to be too separated from the others, "First, we will see where my friends are staying.  I suspect I may be traveling between rooms often."


[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delays.  The week was bad enough I didn't even notice I hadn't posted in four days.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 16, 2013)

*~*~ Weary travelers of the road ~*~*

About a half hour after sunset, before night has truly darkened, the group arrives in Cutheleon. A carnival of street venders and performers are working there best at hawking their trade, for this is the last night before the event.  A barker calls out "Thirty minutes 'til show time!"  The more affluent of visitors seem to be congregating at the building he is standing in front of.  

While this village seems to have all the necessities, they stand second place to the festival that is now.  Looking up and down the streets, it appears that there are eighteen different taverns and inns that would accommodate travelers in a village that would only have two for its size.   

[sblock=available options]All the inns have rooms available.  Prices range from 2 gp a day to 50 gp a day. Food, drink and trinkets are available at inns and street venders.  The town theater is having a play.  

While wilder than the stays on the road, nothing here is up to the level of rowdy.  It is more of a carnival atmosphere.
Shopping for trinkets, clothing or jewelry up to 1,000gp is available.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

*~At Orden's Gardens~*

Elenka loses herself for a moment gazing around at the people coming and going.  With an effort she draws her attention back to the employee of Orden's Gardens and graces him with a smile.

"My guardian will not be staying," she begins.  "But I shall.  At least for one night."

She fishes in her pack for her stored monies and counts out the fare for one night's lodging, hands it over, then takes the brown rune stone.  Drevezh'korol frowns at Elenka's assertion that he will not be staying but says nothing.  



 


. . . . . Elenka Danyllova . . . . . . . . . . Drevezh'korol . . . . .

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 6/6 remaining.
2nd level: 5/5 remaining.
3rd level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 21
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Not currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12)
Bite
Hooves (x2)[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

*~Newly arrived at Cutheleon~*

Fury looks around the town as they arrive and make their way towards one of the numerous inns.

"This is the headquarters for an order of paladins, correct?"  He continues his examination of the town.  Much catches his eye, the street performers in particular.  "These folks seem to know how to celebrate, not like any paladins I've known.  I don't know about the rest of you but a stable for this beast and a cheap room is what I need right now.  Then some food, festivities, and ale; not necessarily in that order."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

*~ Newly arrived at Cutheleon ~*






Borric rests his hands on the pommel of his saddle, surveying the festival. There are many choices and it appears to him the party is already underway.  He smiles and nudges his horse forward. He is not sure what the others are thinking in terms of accommodations, but he is looking at something practical at least.

He replies, "Aye, Fury. The party has started, but I am not sure I would put it upon the paladins to be hosting it. The event looks to be an excuse for these people to do business. I don't know a cheap inn is best, but a decent inn for tonight would be welcome, whore or no whores."

Gesturing towards a modestly priced inn, not the cheapest (around 5-10gp a night) and remarks to Fury, "What about that one? Maybe they will have clean bedding and a hot bath to relax in after our journey. As much as I don't mind the cleaning and fresh scent your magicks provide, it is not the same thing, mate."

"This festival probably go late into the night, and there is probably plenty of time later to enjoy it."

He keeps riding to the stable that services the chosen inn.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn strides along with Fury and Borric . . . her new friends seem apt to smell out the most comfortable lodging for one such as she, one not used to the trappings of the upper class of 'civilized' folk. She watches their interaction, the ease with which they work and speak together. _Good to have friends,_ she thinks.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (16 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2013)

[section]
Bren's handsome features take on a somewhat morose expression. "Much as I'd like to stay with you, I need to check in at the embassy here and let my superiors know I've arrived and what's going on. I'll likely be expected to stay there this evening, so I'll catch up with you tomorrow."

He wheels his horse and rides off toward the Irthian Embassy here in town.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 18, 2013)

[sblock=Timeline Question]
So, is everyone in town at this point?  Or is there still a day difference between the walkers and the teleporters?
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 18, 2013)

When the carnival barker shouts in his ear, Daylily reflexively reaches out with one hand and grabs the man by his shirt front, lifting him a few inches off the ground.  The barbarian glares at the terrified man for a moment, then unceremoniously drops him and walks away.  The wild elf seems rather on edge.

He wanders closer to Relic, glancing around as if an attack could come at any moment.  "Oyeh, Elder Storyteller.  I know is probably big secret prophecy or somethings, but maybe you cans giving me a hint for when the doom is coming?  The waiting ... I am not having much liking for the waiting."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 18, 2013)

*~The Gardens~*
"Ohh! Assassinations have happened here?  We must investigate that!  I'm very interested in findi..." Malkovian starts but Anaerion hushes him with a "sh!" before looking up at the matrie d before saying "I would be interested in seeing what the play is about.  But, if you have another brown rune available, I will take that first.  Otherwise, the atrium will suffice."

Once he gets his room assignment, Anaerion will head off to the play, interested in what would be going on.
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 65
CMB: +2 CMD:15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

School Focus:
Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments
Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared:
Level 0: Detect Magic *, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit
Level 3: Aqueous Orb *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Teleport*, Persistent Slow, Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 18, 2013)

*~Newly arrived at Cutheleon ~*
"DAYLILY!" Aradra says angrily at the elf, helping the barker back up to his feet. "You're going to get kicked out before the event goes on.  _Please _calm yourself for now, for Relic's sake?"  

Looking back at Fury and the other "I'll secure myself a room for now, and maybe partake in some of the festivities.  Shadow won't like them, so he'll probably sleep in my room for right now.  Tomorrow I will have to clean both him and myself up, which will take most of the morning.  I want to see the area we will be at tomorrow, and see what the seating is going to be like. Go have fun in town." Aradra says if someone mentions that they also want to go.

Knowing that his sleeping schedule allows him very minimal rest, once Aradra acquires his room he will investigate the actual location that they will be at tomorrow.
[sblock=OOC]
Aradra's dislike of social gatherings is showing up now, so he wants to be left alone for right now...
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Spells for Next Rest:
Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Eagle Eye
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 3 NA Enchancement
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 19, 2013)

*~*~ At the Seven Squire Resthouse ~*~*

As Borric is looking over and talking about choices in taverns, he hears from about five feet above,   "This one is good enough to suit all your needs, well except one."  Looking up, Borric sees a familiar face in Sylvain, who is sitting by the window in his second story room.  "I've been here a couple days, so my inquiries have been fruitful in finding where they hide your favorite past time in this pious town.  I expected I would have to hunt you down there tomorrow."

Maneuvering his horse to the back of the inn, there is indeed a large stable.  Five grooms take care of getting his steed, and the others, in stalls and brushed down while another takes care of the paperwork, writing down a description of each owner as well as giving that person a hand carved runestone in exchange for two gold pieces.  Two more groomsman stand around, looking attentive enough that you can assume their jobs would be as guards.  

Walking around front of the tavern, the Seven Squire Resthouse looks to be perfect for the group's needs.  Decent food, decent ale, and not many frilly rich folk wandering around.  When the innkeeper is approached, "Aye welcome.  Welcome to the Seven Squire Resthouse. We got individual rooms for seven gold an night, or group rooms that sleep eight.  Those are forty five gold a night."  Looking down at Shadow, "He can stay as long as he is not barking or baying all night.  Nipping someone or keeping other paying customers from sleeping will get him kicked out.  'kay?  And that goes for noisy boys too." he says with a joking grin.

"Food is down here in the tavern.  A couple baths are on every floor.  Welcome and enjoy your stay."

"Well, the road has been fun, but I am going to stretch out by myself tonight." Hasamanki says."Now that we are here, I'm gonna get a few more hours of good sleep tonight.  I graciously thank all of you for the company these past few days.  We will most assuredly see one another again during the festivities." Hasamanki places seven gold on the desk and gets handed a key.  "Second floor to the right."  Before departing, "Oh, make sure and clean up good.  Tomorrow's ceremony is full of rich folk strutting about, and they don't take kindly to those that don't play their games."

[sblock=ooc]Borric has found a reasonable inn, with decent amenities and a previous traveling partner.   Sylvain is here, and has been staying here a couple days.  He had teleported ahead, off screen.   Sylvain currently has a single room.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2013)

*~ Cutheleon: Seven Squire Resthouse ~*






Borric looks up and grins at Syl, "Oh ho! That sounds good, mate. Just let me get settled and cleaned up. Then we can have one more night of debauchery before things get too stuffy."

He clanks into the inn and says, "All of that sounds good. Sign me up for the room that has seven beautiful women in it that needs a man to protect them at night while he tends their secret gardens if ya know what I mean."

The innkeeper appears to know exactly what he means and doesn't look to accomadating. Borric relents, "Hmm, okay. You clearly don't have a sense of humor about that sort of thing. So, I guess I will take a single. One never knows if he needs his privacy. Besides, some of our party snores."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 19, 2013)

Daylily shrugs at Aradra.  "Anyone who want to try kicking me, I will showing him who can kicking the harder."

At the inn, he raises an eyebrow at Hasamaki's words.  After the mage departs, he says, "There will be game tomorrow?  Heh, I am impress.  I was think that this is stupid civilized type of Clansmeet ... without the games and fightings and drinkings, and instead being all talking and boringness.  What are the games being like?  Are the games only about who can running faster or climbing higher or drinking more?  Or does they have games about who can fightings better?  I knows it will probably only be the weak, civilized type of fighting with using shields and no biting, but maybe I will going to watch anyway."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 19, 2013)

"Don't give him a reason to bite someone, and he won't rip out their throat.  And he will only bark if he smells something worse than him." Aradra smiles back, jerking his head towards Daylily.  "We will also take our own single room.  I am sure the poor guy needs a rest."

Dropping the gold onto counter, Aradra quickly picks up the key and deposits Shadow in the room.  The wolf, exhausted from the journey, curls up near the bed and falls quickly asleep.  Aradra drops off his backpack, but keeps the necessary quiver with his two bows with him. He also grabs the invitation, just in case that is needed.

 Once Aradra has deposited everything, he heads off to the direction of the chapel, curious as to where they will be sitting tomorrow.  
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Spells for Next Rest:
Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Percieve Clues (Changed my mind)
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 3 NA Enchancement
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 19, 2013)

"Borric, old man!  How's life?  I've learned this new Teleportation spell.  I like it better than those crazy circles we used before.  I don't feel nearly as bad afterwards in my stomach with my personal spell.  Less of a pain in the arse with not having to ride horses quite as much either.  How has your travel been?"

Syl turned and spread his arms wide.  "There are all kinds of neat sights here, but I do know the one which you will no doubt want to become acquainted.  Took advantage myself last night.  Quite an entertaining little establishment!"  
*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]
​


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

*~Cutheleon: Seven Squire Resthouse~*

Fury grins at Bren as his friend makes his departure.

"Just look for us tomorrow; we'll be the handsome ones!"

Fury turns back just in time to catch Daylily's comment on games.

"Worse than that, I'm afraid, Daylily: who has the most gold coins to flaunt.  Who has the biggest stick up their backside.  Things like that.  Sounds like you'd be more interested in the sorts of games we hold in Planks with sharp steel and bad footing over a filth laden canal."

Hearing the voice of his friend Fury calls out to him.  "Syl, old buddy!  Teleporting?  Don't you know how dangerous that is?  I heard if something goes wrong it could rearrange all your body parts."  Fury gives a mock shiver of distaste and winks at Sylvain.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 19, 2013)

"Fury...looks like the gang's all here!  Don't worry about me, friend.  Wizarding 101 includes the necessities of a good tuck here and there.  Keeps all your parts close at hand when teleporting!  How was the trip for all of you?  I didn't get to catch Bren...I suppose I'll see him tomorrow.  Any nasty giants along the way?"


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]
​


----------



## jbear (Nov 20, 2013)

Daylily's request jolts Relic from his reverie as they enter the city. The old man's face darkens and grows dour. "Of course, Daylilly. Here take a look..." Relic reaches around to find something in his backpack. When he turns back to his friend his eyes are glazed and distant, his face slack and devoid of expression. In his hand he holds a tin whistle. "Err ... here you go Daylilly. Was this what you were looking for?" He jams the whistle into Daylilly's hand and mumbles something about meeting the group at the inn later. 

He wanders the streets until he finds a horse vendor where he bargains for some time until he gets a fair price for the old nag that Daylily had given him. He then heads for the inn where he catches the last of the conversation about games. He scowls and hands Daylily the pouch of coins with thanks. "No further need for a horse. Thank you for the loan of the roan. As for the snobbery that we will suffer tomorrow, pay it no mind. Do not let this pomp and drudgery dull your senses. Just ... just ... stay on your toes." He pays his 7 coins and hurries up stairs as though Daylilly's unanswered question was searing his skin and his closeness to the elf made the pain burn hotter.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 20, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

*~ Cutheleon: Seven Squire Resthouse ~*







Borric snorts, "Wizarding? You are a witch, don't tell  me started associating with crazy mages and their ilk. I have to agree  with Fury, be careful with your experimenting. You would not want to  suddenly appear somewhere and find yourself an eunich, not would you?"

"Though  if this new _transformation_ spell were to give you womanly parts  in addition to your manhood... Heh, then you could go fook yourself, ha  ha ha." The crude warrior guffaws at his own joke.

He shakes his head as he wipes a tear from his ear from the laughing so hard.

"Naw.  No giants, mate. Boring trip in that regards. We sat around drinking  ale at night and just relaxing after riding all day."

"Let me get  ready and you can show us this establishment. You up for it,  Fury?" He playfully slaps the other man on the back.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow(LH) & Mwk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 20, 2013)

Daylily looks down at the whistle in his hand and sighs.  Then he tucks the whistle away in his belt.

Later, at the inn, when Relic presses the yellow metal into his hands, he shoots a frustrated glare at the wizard's retreating back.  "Gah!  Alls I am wanting to know is how long until I am have great mighty warrior heroic death!  What is the big deals about that!?" he mutters.  He throws his hands in the air in irritation.  "Feh.  I am have too much of this.  I am go hunt rat dinner now.  If anyone is need me after that, I will be sleep on the roof.  There is too much indoors around this place."  


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

*~Cutheleon: Seven Squire Resthouse~*

Fury grins but shakes his head.

"Nah.  I didn't ride that demon-horse down here just to spend it inside some little room.  I want to see what other sorts of entertainments are available.  Mix with the crowds, you know?"  He looks a bit sheepish and rubs his thigh.  "Besides, I'm not used to being in the saddle so long; not much call for riding within Venza."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

*~At Orden's Gardens~*

"Enjoy the play, Anaerion," says Elenka.  "I think I am going to spend the evening enjoying the services of our inn: a good meal, a long soak, and the music of the merfolk.  I understand that it is not to be missed.  Then to bed early.  With the ceremony tomorrow I'll want to be up early to have plenty of time to get ready.  Beauty takes a lot of work."

She laughs lightly, mocking herself, but turns a serious expression to Drevezh'korol.

"There are some things I have to give you tonight that I need you to carry for me.  Then I can unfetter you if you wish to explore a bit on your own."

"No, thank you," says Drevezh'korol.  "Give me the items and I will go to await your call. How about you, Arianna?  What are you planning for the evening?"



 


. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . . . . . *Drevezh'korol* . . .

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 6/6 remaining.
2nd level: 5/5 remaining.
3rd level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 21
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Not currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12)
Bite
Hooves (x2)[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 21, 2013)

[section]Bren searches this new  town for an embassy of his home land. But, each time he stops to ask  about where it would be located, he gets quizzical looks and confused  glances. Finally someone points him in the direction of the information  booth.  "They should know there.  Dat's their job."

Making his way to the information booth at the far end of town, it is a round makeshift building.  Obviously created temporarily for the event, it is a circular structure that is partitioned like a pieces of pie.  Banners hang above each section which house a person sitting at a desk.  Taking a once around the structure, Rorn, Irthos, The Pell, Rhat'matanis, Illi Esse, Seithr, Heth and even Jirago are represented.  A native of each of the lands awaits to help advise or translate for those travelers who have come but are not versed in the ways of the local culture.  

Finding his man, "Embassy?  Nah, nothing so pretentious as all that.  This town isn't big enough to support a presence all the time.  I'm just here to smooth out feathers and do a bit of translation if needed.  I got a list around here somewhere.  I can put your name on it that you attended.  It will eventually get back home, but not as if anyone is going to care about it.  If you didn't stand out while you were here on your own merit, you wouldn't be much to talk about after the fact."

​[/section][section]Once Sylvain comes down from his room, Borric gets the details that he most desires, where the whorehouse is located.  It is a refined establishment off of the main thorough-fare, that has no outwardly appearance of the activities that happen inside.  Once inside, expensive and fancy is the entertainment, but fine quality it is.  Starting with a bath, Borric and Sylvain both are thoroughly scrubbed with tender loving care.
[/section]
[section]Anaerion and MalkovianThe maitre'd shuffles around in the drawer and finds a brown runestone for Anaerion.  Double checking, it is indeed the room next to Elenka's. After checking out the rooms and cleaning up a bit, Anaerion does make it to the play.  A Tale of Three Borders, a mixture of romance, political intrigue, and assassination plotting are woven between three baronies to the north.  As the play rolls on, the viewers get to see all the preparations that are build and build until they are foiled in the end by sheer dumb luck of the naive hero of the story.   ​[/section][section]Shadow quickly falls asleep and Aradra makes his way out of town towards the dome.  Even though the sun has fallen below the horizon, there is enough of a shimmer to the dome that it is not difficult to find.  At the gatehouse, "The ceremony is tomorrow at sunset.  But, if you desire to see the grandeur of the cathedral, you may do so, in peace.  The keep on the hill is off limits.  If you are born of this world, you may enter.  The Cathedral of Mendikarr awaits." 

Walking through the shield of energy has a bit of a tingling sensation to it, but does not harm Aradra.  Another two hundred yards along the stone road, he comes to the doors, which stand open.  Dimly lit by candles, this grand cathedral looks to be able to seat six to eight hundred people or so.  Vaulted ceilings, stained glass windows, marble alter, statues of the sainted Mendikarr, all the expected trappings of a cathedral are here.  A few acolytes are moving around, cleaning and making final preparations.  While the pews in the back and a bit along the sides are made of stone, the more central ones are wood.  And up near the front, it seems that acolytes are tending to securing cushions for the VIPs that get the luxurious spots.  The main chapel area probably takes up eighty percent of the building.  A stone wall behind the dias sports a couple doors, but they seem to be closed and off limits themselves. 
[/section]

[section]Daylily is having a difficult time with these city folk.  Only a few look like they could fight and those are ones that wear metal shells.  Remembering, Iosef thought he was strong and proud.  But a cough took him by the throat and he could not even carry his own shell.  Daylily helped find the majiks to make Iosef strong again, but could not fix his pride.  Pride wanders everywhere here. 

Finding his way to the roof, the night is strong.  The night is always there if you wait for it.  The night never fails.  The pride in the streets below sounds like cackling chickens running around.  Up here, the strong know what he strong know. ​[/section][section]"Me, I think a good swim to stretch out and then listening to the sisters as they sing.  It will be good to get wet again.  You just don't know how tiring it is to be dry."

Arianna and Elenka both spend a quiet night indoors, listening to the trio of mermaid singers and enjoying being pampered with the finer things city life brings.
[/section]
[section]Relic seems content to hole up in his room and study some more.  Wandering streets is a young man's game, and Relic has not been one of those for a while.  Orlando on the other hand is, and finds several pockets of entertainers around town performing their shows for tips.  A play, a concert, a fire breathing act, a few singing minstrels, all can be found this evening.​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

*~ Cutheleon: Whorehouse ~*






Before parting company, Borric scoffs at Fury, "Mate,  you can do both! And start with the bath, it will help more than  magicking the flowery smells. At least that sounds like a better plan to  me. Take a bath, go the festival, and finish with a whore to make for a  complete evening."

With Sylvain, the warrior is making  the most of the establishment. He shows off his scars and his manhood,  slightly above average size in reality (yet the whores always tell him  it is the biggest they have ever seen).

With all the ale they  drank on the journey there, Borric is sparing in his wine consumption.  With the sexual activities being draining enough, he is not wanting to  sore and hungover in the morning.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) - *13 only, buck-naked*
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* A whore?
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sylvain explains to Borric about almost all arcane magic being referred to as 'wizarding,' before taking his leave from his friend at the entrance to the brothel.  

"Baths and more fun for the evening, eh?  I'll catch you in the morning before we go meet up with the others."

Syl takes his leave and goes to find a lady of his particular choosing.  After some fun, he wakes the next morning, ready to take on a new day.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]
​[/QUOTE]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 23, 2013)

*~After the Play~*
Anaerion and Malkovian leave the play, and while Anaerion had enjoyed it, it seems the story ridden Malkovian was less then impressed.

"Comon, how can that idiot hero *NOT* have seen that coming!  I mean, sure, there is luck, but that was just carzy.  And what was up with that beginning?  'It was the best of harvests, it was the worst of droughts?'  That makes no sense!  It's like that one story with a spear and shield that hit each other, and they both break.  Seriously!"

Anaerion, smiling to himself after letting his companion rant for a little bit, says "Well, look at it from an objective view.  The hero was not privy to the same information that we were.  Because of that, he was unprepared for what was coming."  _Unlike us._

"Well, at any rate, I am ready for tomorrow!  Comon, we have a few more hours till you have to sleep, right?  Let's review that one book about the sententials we picked up in Venza!  I am kind of curious to learn more about them now, after that horrible play."  

"I think they did a fantastic job"

"Which is why you have me around, to correct you when your wrong."

At that point, Anaerion laughs for the first time in some time.  Not caring about the looks he was receiving as he walked back to the inn, he returns to his room for a few more hours of research before sleeping.

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 65
CMB: +2 CMD:15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

School Focus:
Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared:
Level 0: Detect Magic *, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit
Level 3: Aqueous Orb *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Teleport*, Persistent Slow, Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power: 2/2 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 23, 2013)

*~The Cathedral~*
Aradra enjoys the quieter pace of the cathedral, rather than the loud and noisy party scene.  He wonders around the cathedral, looking at the stained glass windows in interest.  He had seen some many years ago, when he first entered the military of Rorn at his induction ceremony, but he never got a good chance to look at them.  Given how many saints enter into the Saint Swords, an actual cathedral like this one to all the Saints would be thrice the size of this one.

Heading towards the closest bench after looking at the stained glass windows, Aradra simply sits and enjoys watching the acolytes set up for tomorrow.  After a while, Aradra's eyes glaze over, and he starts to reminiscence on the recent events, and seems to lose track of time. He considers how oddly Relic has been behaving, how Kalinn had to mysteriously disappear not long after arriving at the Dunn  Wright Inn, only to return half an hour later. Daylily's more aggressive nature than usual.  The dragon tatooed wizard.  Then, his remembers his dream.  That terrifying dream, and he puts his hand around his neck and tries to rip something invisible off of it.  Just when he thinks the fact they could all be related, Aradra looses track of what he was thinking about.  It forces the soldier to start his train of thought from the beginning, and try and think through it again.

Not realizing how late he was staying, an acolyte has to come up and ask him to leave as the prepare for their final preparations.  On his way back, Aradra's eagle eyes spot the elf sleeping on top of the roof.  With a small smile, the soldier moves as quietly as he can back to his room, and crashes on the bed not long after.  His last thought before sleep was how crazy he had been for considering that dream to be serious.  

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Spells for Next Rest:
Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Eagle Eye
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 23, 2013)

Relic slept little that night. His body hardly needed sleep any more. It had taken several days to get used to that sensation but it was no longer something he was aware of. He used the time to pore through the pages of the worn dark leather bound book, whispering the words over and over in his head, memorising the contents line by line. He pushed back the frustration that welled inside him and crashed against the inside of his chest like an emotional tidal wave and forced himself to centre upon the only thing he had little control over.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

*~Cutheleon~*

Fury's entertainments were less carnal than some of his friends but he still enjoyed himself despite the small size of the town.  He particularly enjoyed the fire-breathers and the minstrels were talented and sang pleasantly enough.  He had really hoped for a good story-teller, something comical and laughter inducing, but he got too distracted by the fire-breathers and didn't find one before needing to stumble off to bed for a couple of hours sleep.

Waking fresh the next morning Fury joins the others of the Resthouse in breaking his fast.  Afterwards he retreats upstairs to dress in his fancy courtier's outfit and a few pieces of jewelry selected for their understated display of wealth.  He adjusts the ivory hilt of his rapier and hopes that the stuffy paladins will let him take his weapon into the ceremony.

"Wouldn't old Milo be shocked to see me now," he mutters to himself in a pane of air made reflective by his magics.

Dressed and ready to go, Fury goes back to the common room to find his friends and traveling companions for the walk to the cathedral.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 25, 2013)

Dawn comes.  Through the night and the beginning hours of the day, more caravans arrived in Cutheleon.  Today is the big day, and everyone is primping and putting on their best attire.  The carnival of entertainers are doing their best to garner tips from passers-by and keep the mood cheerful and festive. 

It isn't until about two pm before the first of the over anxious attendees start making their way to the dome.  Waitresses and maitre'ds alike tend to say that heading out by five pm is early enough to get a good seat, unless you are vying for one of the VIP seats in the front section.  

Shiny platemail, ceremonial armors, elegant gowns and regal robes adorn most attendees.  Most weapons are tucked away out of  sight, except when that would be nigh on impossible.  In those cases, they are displayed prominently in well polished and oiled sheathes.  But looking over those that would be attending, more than half seem to be wealthy merchants.  Another quarter or so look to be ambassadors, emissaries or others of political power, rather than having the might of steel and wand.  

[section]
Upon waking, Arianna says her prayers and prepares for the day ahead.  A bit before noon, not expecting the others to come to her room, Arianna makes her way up to the dry floors of her hotel and then to find Anaerion and Elenka at their rooms.  Once she dries out a bit, as distasteful as it is to her, she start her own work on accenting her charms. Her mother's pearl jewelry and three rings are the simple starters. Having the perfect garment, one that can be any many others, she keeps rotating through the possible dresses and gowns, before settling in on flowing silks of pastel colors.  Donning her leather tailfin boot as well, she prepares for the travel as well.  Since a lady normally doesn't walk around with a spear, she carefully ties a sheath to the pointy end and gently puts in her haversack.  She breaks down the speargun as well, stowing it away out of sight. She does keep the dagger accessible, just in case there is a need.

  Dabbling on a bit of perfume, and she is set.​[/section]

[sblock=ooc]Any last minute preparations or purchases?  Purchases up to 2,000 gp can be had in this town, only due to the merchants that have setup temporary shops for this event.  Otherwise, it would have been 1,000 gp for a town of this size.  

Characters can go to the gatehouse any time now, either by walking the mile, passing by the teleport circle on the way, or they can get a carriage ride at 3 gp per person.  (Yeah, rates have gone up.)  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2013)

*Elenka, human summoner*

*~At Orden's Gardens~*

Elenka enjoys the evening of merfolk music and the companionship of Arianna.  She does manage to get to bed early though sleep is hard to come.  Finally she falls asleep but nerves wake her well before the sun rises.  Knowing the ceremony doesn't start until much later in the day Elenka manages to rest a bit more before meticulously preparing herself.  When she withdraws her Venzan finery she realizes that it is at least two seasons old and she throws it on the bed in irritation at the lack of time she had for shopping.  She paces a bit then takes out the fine clothes from her homeland.  Deep green with bits of silver stitching and trimmed in ermine the dress makes her look like a savage princess.  _That's a part I can play,_ she thinks as she straps the heavy blade of jagged, black metal at her waist.  She finishes the look with a large bulb of amber on a delicate chain around her neck.

Finally ready, Elenka makes her way downstairs to meet up with Arianna and Anaerion though she keenly feels the lack of Drevezh'korol's presence.  Finding Arianna Elenka smiles and approaches the other woman.

"Good afternoon!  I hope your night in the pool was a good one."  Elenka looks around briefly.  "I don't see Anaerion.  I'll wait here with you a bit but if he isn't here soon I'll go secure us a carriage."



 


. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . . . . . *Drevezh'korol* . . .

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 6/6 remaining.
2nd level: 5/5 remaining.
3rd level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 21
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Not currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12)
Bite
Hooves (x2)[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 25, 2013)

Daylily wakes up refreshed and happy.  He sits up, stretches, yawns, and then goes over to a nearby chimney and relieves himself down the flue with a deeply satisfied sigh.  Picking up the rat skewers that he saved for breakfast, he hops off the roof by way of a parked carriage, drawing angry shouts from the driver and the honor guard, which he simply ignores.

The barbarian strolls into the common room of the inn, munching contentedly on a barbecued rat.  "Good the morning, everyones!"   

He takes a seat and waves Relic over when the old man arrives downstairs.  "Oyeh, Elder Storyteller, I am sorry if I was being small-tempered last week.  I was worry much about _when _the doom is come, but yesterday midnight, I realized it does not mattering.  The true Jiragan is _always _strong to fight, so whether the doom is today or tomorrow or next moon, it is not importance.  So I will not bother you more abouts what time will come the prophecy with the big death and whatevers.  Anyway, is you want a rat?  I saved you some.  I know you have the not-eating magics, but I am think it is not good health.  Everyone is know that you need fresh meat to keeping the blood strong."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 25, 2013)

*~Seven Squire's Resthouse - Bath ~*
Aradra wakes at the crack of dawn, ready and alert as though he has slept all night.  Shadow himself was stirring, and was ready to go back on the road.  Knowing he needs to clean himself and his companion up, Aradra decides to get the worst of it done now.

Reaching down to disable the shocking collar around Shadow's neck, Aradra motions for his companion to follow him into the bath, which he does find to be empty.  After stripping down, Aradra enters the bath, enjoying the fresh water. After cleaning out the dirty spots on his body, Aradra reaches over to his bag and pulls out his mirror and knife.  While most normal people uses a straight edge razor for shaving clean, Aradra's careful hands allow him to use his combat knife to clean up most of the fuzz that appeared on his face due to almost 10 days of not shaving.  By the time he was done, he could hear the other residents running around, getting their last minute preparations done.

Looking over at Shadow, who for the last hour stood 10' back from the bath water.  "Shadow, bath time, let's go.  I have 12 hours to fight you for this bath, but once it's done you don't have to worry about it for a long time.  Maybe forever."  When the wolf refues to come closer, Aradra sighs and says in a monotone voice "Oh no, I'm drowning, save me boy."  and dunks his head under the water, holding his breath and fake splashing his arms on the water.

That worked.  Thinking his master was drowning, the wolf bounds up and into the bath, causing the water to get displaced everywhere.  Smiling slightly to himself, Aradra bobs up with a smile  and says "Gotcha."

The wolf, not happy with being tricked, bites his master's hand, but allows Aradra to start cleaning the wolf.

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Spells for Next Rest:
Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 25, 2013)

*~Orden's Gardens~*
"My apologies, I was wanting to finish cleaning myself up a bit." 

"More like, spending an hour pouring over his book, trying to figure out what he needed to 'look nice'.  I mean, you have a spell for that!" 

"It was only 15 minutes, but yes, I took a little longer then necessary.  All things considered, I wanted to be ready.  And it was rude of me to keep you two ladies waiting, my aplogies."  

"Smooooth..."

Anaerion, already bickering with Malkoivan, descends the stair case, but it appears he has not put on any sort of ceremonial clothing.  While his clothes are properly cleaned and decent looking, compared to the two ladies he doesn't look all that spectacular.

"Let us get a carriage shall we?"

[sblock=Actions]
Anaeiron casts Detect Scrying after memorizing his spell list around 9 am, but is waiting for the carriage ride before casting his hour/level spells. He will cast Disguise Self before they get seated however.  Have to look his best to get seated nicely, but once seated he doesn't care. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 65
CMB: +2 CMD:15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 20 hours remain
School Focus:
Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared:
Level 0: Detect Magic *, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease, Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit
Level 3: Aqueous Orb *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust, Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying
Level 5: Wall of Stone, Persistent Slow, Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power: 2/2 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2013)

[section]
Having been informed of the woefully informal nature of Irthos' presence here, Bren wanders around town for a while searching for his friends. He finally finds his way to the inn where Fury is staying. He settles in the common for a few ales before retiring, but not too late. In the morning, he rises early for ablution and prayers and greets any of the others who make it to breakfast. He's dressed as usual, but then his usual dress is suitable for meeting and greeting anyway, and the daggers at hip and thigh are ornately sheathed.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]No prep here - ready as he's gonna get.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn stays up with Fury watching the fire-breathers and listening to the minstrels. Although at first it is difficult to relax in the revel - she's been 'living on the edge' month after month - she finally manages to do so and ends up thoroughly enjoying herself. Though she retires somewhat late, instinct wakes her with the first lightening of the sky. She lies abed for a few minutes, mulling over Mynhear's surprise gift and making sure she thoroughly understands the arcane knowledge her ancestor has planted in her mind. Feeling better than she has since she left the Seithrs, she rises, dresses, and makes her way down to breakfast.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 23 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 23 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 26, 2013)

With little ceremony Relic closes his books and packs them away as he hears the inn begin to stir and morning light breaks through his window. He heads down stairs and meets Daylily with a tense smile. "I am glad to hear you say that Daylilly. And forgive me ... for being so daft and so vague. There are some things I can tell you, things I have learnt from the book I have been reading. I have found a passage relating to the knights who are putting together this big party. 

They are called the Order of the Sentinels, an ancient order that guards an artifact called the Demonscope. This artifact was created to block teleportation by demons and to block a permanent gate to one of the planes of the abyss itself. Only this Order knows how this device works. For thirteen hundred years, the Order of the Sentinels has stood as guardians to make sure they gate to the abyss is not reopened, plunging the world into another Age of Darkness. Tomorrow's inauguration of Alton Allbright into the order means he will learn the full secrets of being a guardian.

So now you can understand better what this whole pompous circus is all about." He makes the last comment as he accepts the roasted rat meat from Daylily.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 26, 2013)

On the day of the ceremony, Syl wakes and takes one last bath, trying to be as presentable as possible for the proceeding.  He puts on his nicest fineries, and makes sure Waltor is comfortable in a pocket on his robe.  "Are we good to go, mate," he asks the scorpion as he heads to breakfast.

Syl grabs a spot next to any friends he recognizes.  If Borric, Fury or Bren are there, he takes a spot at their table.   "Very pleasant evening.  Ready to get on with the day.  Everyone sleep well?"  

He dug into his breakfast, pounding his food, scarfing tasty sausages and potatoes.  He didn't know how long they would be away today, so he ate well.  After eating, he might have grossed out the others as he pulled a live cricket from his pocket and fed it to Waltor, in view of the group.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]
​


----------



## Systole (Nov 26, 2013)

Daylily listens to Relic's explanation with a puzzled look, then scratches his head for a moment.  "So this is a manhood ceremony for Clan of Allsbirt?"  He looks around, still trying to process the information.  "And then all of everyones here, they is all come to watch Alton have skin-tip cut from his _ulili_?  Shiyahhh ...  is a little public for a Jiragan way of think."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 26, 2013)

*~Seven Squire's Resthouse - Breakfast~*

Aradra descends the stairs, and not being in his normal clothing is clearly bothering him.  He was wearing a noble's uniform that he purchased at the pearl, and it  looked like he had help in picking it out.  The navy blue brought out  the color of his eyes, and his blond hair was falling gracefully on the white trim, a wonderful clash between the two.  His quiver was cleaned up slightly, and the only weapon displayed was the tip of his longbow poking out of the quiver.  All it needed was some jewelry, which clearly Aradra didn't know about.  Or he didn't care.  It was hard to tell.

While it was no doubt he had taken effort to clean himself up, the man could not hide the long scar on his eye easily.  Aradra settled with leaving some locks of hair running in front of his face, but he kept messing with it every 30 seconds as he was not used to having his hair displayed.  

"Remind me again _why_ I have to wear this ridiculous outfit, and not my uniform?  What's wrong with my old uniform?" he muttered, to anyone who would listen.  He pulls the closest tray of food over and starts eating it, clearly irritated.

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

*~ Cutheleon: Seven Squire's Resthouse - Breakfast ~*






Borric took extra time to get ready that morning. He took some cloth and polished up the armor, muttering about having to look like a damned knight even if he did not want to. 

The well-tailored outfit of a tabard and cloak to wear over it would make him look presentable for this martial affair. He took another bath upon awaking and trimmed his facial hair to not be so shaggy, yet he was still unshaven. Dressed in his finery, he was still wearing all his weapons and his haversack was under his fine cloak. He did tuck the longbow and arrows inside it though, along with some of his other weapons.  He did keep 'giantslayer' on his belt and wore the spiked gauntlet. His shield was slung over his shoulder and under the courtier's cloak. He also still had the chakram in their pouch on his belt.

Ready for the day, Borric clanks down the stairs in the inn to join the others for breaking fast.

"Top o' the mornin', gents. A fine day it might be."

"If the finer ladies want to see heroes dress nice to lift their skirts, I am willing to play the charade, Aradra."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

*~Cutheleon: Seven Squires; Breakfast~*

Fury discovers he has readied himself much too early for the late afternoon ceremonies and has a good laugh at his own expense while collecting a plate of sausages, eggs, and a thick slab of hearty bread from the waitstaff.  He laughs at Borric's comment at first thinking it a joke but then realizing the warrior was probably serious.  Glancing down the table he catches Kalinn's eye and nods a greeting.

"Good show last night, yeah?  Them fire-breathers were something else.  And that Jiragoan halfling twirling those flaming sling-things; never seen anything like it."  He glances over at Daylily.  "Oh, hey, you're from Jirago, right?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 3, 2013)

"Henh ... ?  Fire whats?"  He stops and looks with clear disapproval at Fury's choice of attire.  "Is this part of skin-tip cutting ceremony?  To looking like big nest of mating bird feathers?  Oh ... you was ask about the Clan Dasalt?  I heard they was come, but I was not seeing them.  And yes, I ams Jiragan.  Of Clan Falshenaya, which is being the most Jiragan out of all Jiragan clan."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

*~Cutheleon: Seven Squires; Breakfast~*

Fury laughs at Daylily's description of his clothing as a big nest of mating bird feathers and pulls off the hat with the overly large feather tucked into the band.  He shrugs sheepishly and shoves the hat down onto the bench next to him.

"The clothier said this was a rising style in Venza.  Not that I really follow that sort of thing."

Daylily's comments on Jiragoan clans goes over Fury's head; he knows nothing about the social structures of that far land.  He blinks and considers asking the elf to elaborate but decides he is more interested in what's going on, or soon to be going on, here.  He looks around at those few gathered around the table.

"So, what's happening before the ceremony?  If this were Venza I would expect some sort of procession.  Paladins probably go for that sort of thing, too.  I think I might look around and see what's what before heading over to the chapel or wherever the goings on are happening."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 5, 2013)

*Elenka, Anaerion and Arianna*

[section]
When Elenka asks about her sleep deep in the pools, "It wasn't like the deep currents of the sea, but it was a quite refreshing sleep after all that heat we had to deal with yesterday."

Not happy with how her silks of her dress are just hanging, Arianna casts a little cantrip and a slight breeze starts to flow through the room.  Just enough to keep her silks undulating and waving, and her hair moving the mermaid feels a little more confident and attention getting.​[/section]​It only takes one step towards the doors to trigger the maitre d' to rush forward and out.  By the time the foursome arrive at the door, a carriage has already pulled up.  Looking to the left, there are three more carriages waiting in a line for a chance to service the affluent visitors to this humble village.  

"Greetings.  Rides today will be three gold pieces each.  The line hasn't gotten too long yet, so now would be a perfect time to get their in comfort." the coachman says.  Arianna is a little miffed at the rise in rates in just one day, but understands the motive.  Her father was a merchant, and he would have done the same on a special occasion that only comes once every few years.  Boarding the carriage and paying the fee, the trip out to the dome doesn't take long.  Getting through the streets of the village is a bit of stop and go, but once on the road, the traffic is organized and moving at a uniform pace.

While the carriage is rolling along, Arianna takes the time to prepare.  A bit of mage armor seems overly cautious for a social affair, but not so much as it should offend someone.  Casting that, and then rummaging in her haversack, she pulls out her crutches.  If she can take advantage of sympathy and not be standing around waiting, she certainly will appreciate that.  Anaerion takes advantage of the time too with a little illusionary magic to look his best.

Arriving at the gatehouse, instead of stopping at the end of the line waiting to get in, the coach driver waves a couple hand signals to the party planners at the head of the line.  One nods, and the coach continues past the fifty or so people, straight to the head of the line.  The man who nodded approaches the carriage and holds out a steadying hand for the ladies while they disembark.  The smirk from the man as Anaerion gets out lets him know plain enough that his spell is not fooling everyone.  But, as the man doesn't put up any more resistance than that, Anaerion follows the ladies. 

 "Greetings.  If you will come this way, we will get you right through.  It is obligatory for me to say, you must be a native of this world, body and soul in order to enter the grounds.  If you are unsure, like if one of your grandparents were always referred to in family tales as Handsome Stranger, you should try to pick up the orb on that pedestal there.  If the orb doesn't hurt you, the Shield will not kill you."

Moving slowly to keep pace with Arianna on her crutches, the trio confidently stride past the pedestal without stopping for the test, when a shout rings out from someone standing on line.  "Back of the line, with the rest of them."  The concierge spins on his heals.  "YOU DARE to insult a lady of the sea?  A priestess of the Stormlords?" Arianna, recognizing why she is getting special treatment and turns her gaze slowly and sternly towards the line.  Before she can choose an appropriate show of temper her deities are known for, the unruly man calls out, "Apologies.  Apologies, I didn't realize!" as he starts cowering behind others standing in line.  A couple of guards gently suggest that it is he instead that should move to the end of the line as punishment for his outburst.  The man grumbles about losing his place in line, but offers no resistance to the guards. 

Spinning on his heels just as quickly as before, the concierge continues leading the VIP mermaid and her plus two guests towards the shield wall.  "Do you have your invitations?" he asks all three.  Anaerion pulls them out and hands them over. "What names or titles would you like to be announced as at the cathedral's door?  If you prefer not to draw attention we can skip the formalities of announcement and quietly seat you instead."  After getting formal titles the invitations are marked with announcement titles and given back.  "You may enter when ready."

[sblock=ooc]For the trio of Arianna, Elenka and Anerion, the Shield is 10' in front.  It is translucent.  Once through, it is a 200' walk up a stone road to the cathedral.  Beyond that is the keep on the hill.  10' behind is the pedestal with the testing orb if one wants to touch it.  The announcement name can be simple, elaborate or blank for those that want to be skipped.

Fifteen guards and five event planners are processing others in the line that you just skipped.  It definitely feels like only Arianna was getting the VIP treatment . 

When you pass through the shield, it tingles a bit but does no harm.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

*~ Cutheleon: Seven Squire's Resthouse - Breakfast until whenever ~*






Borric ordered a hearty meal and some juice to go with it. Happily not hungover, he doesn't need to get a buzz going to face the day. 

After sitting around for quite awhile doing nothing, he folds his arms over his chest and settles in to wait until it is time to go. 

"I am getting kinda bored waiting. Maybe I should have slept in today."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn nods to the others at table with her as she finishes her breakfast and makes her way to the queue for the ceremony, willingly paying the three gold for a ride since she doesn't know the way. She takes her place in line without complaint or issue.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Not sure how much you want to play this out, SK. If presented the chance to "test" her ancestry against the orb, Kalinn will definitely take advantage.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 23 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 23 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2013)

[section]
Bren sighs contentedly as he pushes his empty breakfast plate away and leans back in his chair. "Now *that* was an excellent breakfast! Much better than I'd have gotten at the embassy, even if they had one here." He looks around the table at his traveling companions. "Well, I suppose we should see about getting ourselves to this grand to-do. With all of the people crowding in, I can't imagine we'll get in without a wait."

He rises and also makes his way out to the ceremony site, paying for a carriage ride to get him there.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Lots of folk to RP their way to the ceremony, so rather than wait for all of the exchanges I lumped all of Bren's (and Kalinn's, for that matter) actions into a post. Bren will also make use of the testing orb should the opportunity arise.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 6, 2013)

*~Seven Squire's Resthouse - Breakfast then Travel Time~*

Aradra simply shrugs away Borric's claim, and starts eating breakfast.  It was at that point that Shadow descended the stairs, a look of anger crossing the wolf as he glares at his master.  Aradra looks at the wolf and says "One day, then you can roll around in the mud for all I care.  If I have to wear this stuffy shirt you have to look just as nice."

The wolf snorts and starts eating on the ham Aradra throws to the wolf.  The innkeeper opens his mouth to say something about throwing food, but seems to decide better when the wolf rips apart the ham in a matter of seconds.

Once down, Aradra nods in agreement with Bren and get's up to leave, paying the cart 6 gp for both him and his wolf.

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 7, 2013)

*Elenka, Ariann, & Anaerion*

Elenka pays the fare and eagerly boards the carriage.  She watches out the window as the others take care of final preparations.  When they arrive Elenka disembarks and walks with Anaerion and Arianna to the head of the line as if it is her right avoid the waiting.  She totally ignores the heckler figuring that if the organizers see fit to move the three of them to the head of the line then they will also deal with those upset by their actions.

When asked about titles Elenka smiles as if finding such a discussion mildly amusing and says, "I am the Knazna, Princess Elenka Danyllova of Predgor'jah Krai."

Having no reason to test her nativity she proceeds confidently through the Shield and continues up the hill to the cathedral alongside Arianna and Anaerion.  As she walks she adjusts the pair of wands she has secured in her sleeve.  She quietly worries about the events to come.



 
. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 6/6 remaining.
2nd level: 5/5 remaining.
3rd level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 21
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Not currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12)
Bite
Hooves (x2)[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 8, 2013)

"If everyone else is taking a cart, we might as well do the same, Waltor. No reason to get ourselves all sweaty on the jaunt over, I suppose."  Syl pushes himself away from the breakfast table and goes to find a cart, paying the three gold and hopping in.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]​


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 9, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

*~ Cutheleon: Seven Squire's Resthouse - Breakfast until whenever ~*






With everyone being either grumpy or just not interested in talking with  him, Borric leaves by himself since he is ready and heads to the  ceremony. The town is not that big and he doesn't need to take a  carriage. He is used to wearing heavy armor and it no longer hampers his  movement.

"Well, I guess I will see you all there."

[sblock=OOC]I am ready to have something happen.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 9, 2013)

Kalinn's wait in line is not long, maybe a half hour.  Although no one in line is politely chatting to her, it appears there are a few that are chatting about her.  Brightly polished mithral armor combined with the robes of a powerful sorcerer seem to be confusing those trying to categorize her.  Harmless gossip and guessing is all it seems to be.  When one whispers,_ "Is that the blade?"_, a slight bit of shock cross the gossipers' eyes and they turn away in a cowering fashion deciding to focus their attention on someone else. 

Upon reaching the front of the line, "Greetings."  Trying to expedite things, Kalinn hands over the invitation before even being asked.  Looking it over, "Ah, Kalinn Ari, savior of Kracken's Cove.  It is an honor to have you here.  The testing orb on the pedestal there will ensure that your blood is native of this world, in both body and soul. Simply try to pick up the orb  on that pedestal there.  If the orb doesn't hurt you, the Shield will  not kill you." 

Kalinn is at first just a bit hesitant, then _{{You will pass the test.}}_ floats through her mind and she confidently picks up the orb. The orb flashes and pulses in deep colors of red, violet and blue, but it only has a slight tingling sensation in her hand.  Setting it back on the pedestal, the concierge smiles.  "No worries."

With quill ready, "How would you like to be announced to the congregation?"  After transcribing that information on her invitation, the concierge hands it back.  "You may proceed." as he waves towards the translucent shield wall.

[sblock=ooc]The wall has a slight tingle to it as well, but does not harm Kalinn because she is a native outsider instead of an extraplanar outsider.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 9, 2013)

[section]Breninyr opts for the carriage ride out as well. Aradra and Shadow join him, filling the coach to capacity with the large wolf.  The horses are a bit skittish until they hear the door latch shut.  After that point, they proceed with their work. 

Joining in the line, Breninyr manages to be only a few people behind the warrior he had been traveling with, Kalinn.  The whispers and gossiping about a woman warrior abound until someone mentions the blade.  Then, they all had shut up.  Once reaching the concierge, Bren hands over the invitation and picks up the stone without prompting.  This time, the stone slowly shifts between pinks, lavender and pastel green hues.  It tingles a bit in the palm of his hand, but does none of the damage that one might expect from an aligned or intelligent weapon.   "A servant of the light. And so how would you prefer to be introduced to the congregation?"  A bit of scribing and returning the invitation, the concierge waves Bren on, "You are welcome brother." 
[/section][section]Aradra's turn takes a bit more.  The concierge starts first with Aradra.  "Greetings." Then, he turns to Shadow.  "Greetings to you too.  Can you sit for me.  Sit."  Shadow looks up, and with a nod from Aradra, he then obeys.  "Shake."  Lifting a paw, this human who rolls in flowers takes his paw, for just a second before letting go.   "Good. He seems to be trained well and is welcome to join you.   The ceremony is a long one, so having him water a tree before entering the cathedral is a good idea."  Taking the invitation, "And how would the two of you like to be introduced inside?  The introductions may be skipped if you desire."   Scribing the responses quickly, then handing back the invitations.  As the others before, the man and his wolf are waved through and allowed in.
[/section]
[sblock=Breninyr]The concierge's smile for you this time seems genuine, where it seemed to only be lip service for Kalinn when she passed through.  The shield tingles a bit as well as you pass through, but does no harm.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Rethought my actions - posted below.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2013)

[section]

The mountain princess sighs almost inaudibly as the orb does its work. She smiles toothily at the concierge as she replies to his question, "My name alone will suffice; it seems I am known to many here already." She pauses for a moment, a slightly vacant look crossing her handsome features. _{{Shall I have you introduced as well, Ancestor?}}_​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]If _Hafísbíta_ would like to be introduced, Kalinn goes on to say, "You may announce that I am accompanied by my honored ancestor Mynhear."[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 23 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 23 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2013)

[section]
The Irthian ambassador returns the man's smile with one full of his usual good humor. "Just my name, brother. I am, as you say, a _servant_ of the light. I claim no titles for myself."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 9, 2013)

When Orlando's expectation of a processional is voiced, a buxom waitress sets him straight.  "No Darling, this is a party where you go to them.  Those paladins don't come out, except to hand out invitations to bring people in to them. Why their ancestors did a noble thing once, long ago, and they expect us to treat them like royalty forever.  Ouch!"  as she gets swatted on the behind with the softer end of a broom.  With a glare at the older woman, the younger one stops giving her opinion and moves on to another table.  

With Sylvain's mention of using a carriage like the others, Orlando decides it would be a good idea as well. This event is all about arriving and presenting oneself in style, and the carriage seems most appropriate.  Daylily ponders and doesn't like the idea of riding rolling wood when he knows his feet are working good.  But, Elder's feet are not so good, so he pays to let Elder ride the rolling wood while Daylily runs beside the carriage out to the gatehouse. 

  Leaving Borric behind, who is opting to walk instead, the coach carries the three down the road to the gatehouse.  While the line is getting a bit longer now, it is moving rather quickly.  Most people are paying attention and have their invitations in hand when they reach the front of the line.  Being reasonably dressed humans, Orlando and Sylvain make it through quickly.  The only remarkable part of the process is when the concierge made a comment of "how nice it is to have a member of the Red Hand joining us this time."

By this time that Orlando and Sylvain have made it through the front of the line, Borric has arrived at the back of the line.

But, then comes Daylily and Relic.  The concierge frowns and stares directly at Relic.  "In your invitations, we had specified expectations.   The musk of a proud barbarian is not something our other patrons would desire to endure during the many hour ceremony.  Since you have not introduced him to a bar of soap, it appears we must."   One of the party planners that was standing out of the way, raises and arm and points at Daylily.  With but a single word, a jet of water springs out of his hand and expands into a nine foot sphere of churning water where Daylily was standing.  But, Daylily deftly sidesteps the incoming blast.  Another of the planners throws a cloth bag, missing Daylily and hitting the ball of water.  The water starts getting white, and then frothy with bubbles of soap.  

Upset that the sphere missed, the concierge quickly barks out an order to try and salvage the situation.   "Daylily Falshenaya, go into the water or go home!"  The fifteen guards standing around ready their weapons and tense up, waiting to see what the barbarian will do.  

[sblock=Possible Combat] If your name is in gold, you have possible actions to take.  If it is greyed out, then you have already acted in this round. Chaos initiative.  Actions are in order of posting unless specifically delayed to be dependent on others.
Daylily
Relic
Sylvain
Orlando
Borric, 200' off map but could rush up

 Concierge orange halo
Caster Cyan halo
Soap Tosser at F-1

Daylily made both reflex saves, so isn't engulfed or harmed by the sphere of churning water with soap in it.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=ooc]_Hafísbíta _is still "officially" asleep.  Being in hiding, he is does not want to be announced.  Kalinn and Bren are well past the gatehouse now, but could return if they heard a bellowing Daylily making a commotion. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anaerion nods, and says "Thank you kind sir.  Now then,"

He writes down for his introduction "Anaerion of Tritower, with companion and friend Malkovian."

Seeing him write it down Malkovian says "Oh comon, you know I'm the more influential of the two of us.  I should at least be 'of Venza.'"

Smiling at his friends sense of humor, Anaerion adds Malkovian's request and hands it back over to the guard.  Once waived on he waits until the other two clear the line before walking over to the church with the 3 of them.

On his way over to the church, he flags down a wondering paladin and asks him "Kind sir, do you have an idea as to where the restrooms are?  I want to make water before I sit though this ceremony."

"Oh, and do _that_ right."

Anaerion sighs.

[sblock=OOC]
_That_ refers to Anaerion casting his 3 hr/level spells (False Life/Mage Armor/Overland Flight).  

False Life Spell:
1d10+9=19.  Wow.  I should use that spell more often.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 65 + 19
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 20 hours remain
Mage Armor: 9 hours
False Life: 9 Hours (19)
Overland Flight: 9 hours

School Focus:
Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18), Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 10, 2013)

Aradra's mood did not improve at all.  In fact, Bren got the discint impression that Aradra was regretting coming to this.  While a bunch of muttering was going on in the carriage ride over, the most distinct thing said was "I hate social events..."

Aradra's mood brightened a lot when Shadow was treated like a dog.  He had to try really hard when the wolf raised his paw up, and when the man asks Aradra for how he would be introduced Aradra decided to use his original title for the first time in years.

"Scout First Class Aradra Longstrider, Recon Corp of Rorn, retired.   Shadow, wolf of Rorn, his friend and companion."

Looking for a tree for Shadow to relieve himself on, Aradra seems to be taking in the sights.

[sblock=SK]
Can Aradra here the commotion? If he is not that far behind Bren I figured I'd double check.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 10, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury is surprised when the coordinators mention his membership in the Red Hand Society.  It has been some time since he's run into any of the other founding members with the exception of Zitteaux.  He masks his surprise at his known history by smiling and nodding.

"Thank you."  Fury motions towards his invitation.  "And I make no claim to titles or special treatment.  Announce me simply as Orlando Furioso of Venza, please."

He walks on with Sylvain (though he is tempted to stop and test himself with the orb just so he can get a good look at it) fully intending to stop and wait for Borric once on the other side when Daylily and Relic behind him cause something of a commotion amongst the guards.  The old man has in the past seemed to have a rapport with the savage elf that keeps him somewhat tolerable so Fury pauses but makes no action to interfere.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric doesn't stop at the back of the line and starts moving forward. His companions somehow managed to pass him in a carriage, but he hurries forward since they are probably saving a place for him in line up ahead.

"What the hell has the elf done now, I wonder."

[sblock=OOC]I don't think Borric would not have stayed in the back of the line and just kept going if he saw the carriage pass him.  Move him maximum distance (120ft) to reach the head of the line.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 10, 2013)

Borric starts rushing up to the already tense commotion at the front.  "Hey, get back here!  You ain't got wings or a tail.  Get back here an' wait your turn!" shouts one of the other attendees. "The stinking elf is getting the bath he deserves!" shouts another.

Having just gone through a couple minutes before, but moving at a leisurely pace, Aradra and Kalinn hear Daylily's name called out.  The tone of voice is stern and foreshadows possible misfortune, for the speaker that is, if the pair know their friend at all.

[sblock=Possible Combat ~ Still round 0]
If your name is in gold, you have possible actions to take.  If it is greyed  out, then you have already acted in this round. Chaos initiative.   Actions are in order of posting unless specifically delayed to be  dependent on others.
117/117 AC 19 ~ Daylily
..83/83. AC 18 ~ Relic
..82/82. AC 17 ~ Sylvain
..99/99. AC 24 ~ Orlando
105/105 AC 30 ~Borric, 80' off map, moved up 
 ~ ~ ~ Inside near the cathedral ~ ~ ~
..65/65. AC 17 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/9hr
..74/74. AC 18 ~ Elenka
..82/82. AC 18 ~ Arianna ~ MA/8hr
~ ~ ~ Just inside the shield wall ~ ~ ~
164/164 AC 28 ~ Kalinn ~ 45' inside gate, could return Perception: 1D20+13 = [9]+13 = 22 Heard Daylily's name called by an upset voice
..74/74. AC 18 ~ Breninyr ~ 45' inside gate, could return, Perception: 1D20+15 = [2]+15 = 17 someone is grumpy
105/105 AC 26 ~ Aradra ~ 40' inside the gate, could return, Perception: 1D20+19 = [8]+19 = 27 Heard Daylily's name called by an upset voice
101/101 AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ 40' inside gate, could return

 Concierge orange halo
Caster Cyan halo
Soap Tosser at F-1

Daylily made both reflex saves, so wasn't engulfed or harmed by the sphere of churning water with soap in it.

OOC: Systole's vacation is putting a kink in my timing, but he should be back tomorrow.  I don't want to steamroll him through this, since it has so many possibilities for him. 
OOC: Borric's stat block should be 105 for max HP, not 103 I think.
OOC: Orlando can go back to the pedestal if he desires.  He is at D10 and hasn't touched the gate wall yet.
[/sblock][sblock=same map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sylvain sees the ruckus happening, and moves to the concierge.  

"You'd catch more flies with honey, you know.  I'd apologize for trying to scrub someone without asking, if I were you.  Those adventurer types can be quite prickly."

DM [sblock]I can't see the map at all on my iPad.  I'll check it on my PC at work tomorrow and see if it works for me there.  Just an FYI.[/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]​


----------



## jbear (Dec 11, 2013)

Relic raises his hand. "I insist you stop this offensive insulting of my good friend, Daylilly, instantly! If you know enough of him and me to know the contents of our invitation, then you know that your actions place you in harms way. Desist and I will resolve the issue of Daylilly's smell and appearance!"

If the man listens and waits for Relic to resolve the issue:

Relic passes his hand over Daylily's person as though snatching the foul air around him and flicking it away. In its place a completely neutral odour remains with the slightest tinge of lemon. Any signs of grime or dirty is cleaned away. He flips to a page in his spell book and runs his finger over the words on a certain page. A minute later he snaps the book closed and barks out an arcane command. Lights and colour swirl around Daylily, his appearance blurring. A moment later he appears dressed in the very finest of exotic animal skins and furs. Amazingly he appears almost ... strikingly handsome. 

Finished he returns his gaze to the doorman. 

"Satisfied?"

[sblock=Actions] Cast Prestidigitation on Daylily to clean him and replace his smell with a neutral but slightly pleasant odour. Fast study to learn Silent Image in 1 minute. Cast Silent Image on Daylily to give him the appearance of a wild prince. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 11, 2013)

"Why yes, that will be satisfactory.  And see, that was not even difficult for you to do.  Maybe next time you will make the proper preparations before queuing in line."  While his tone is still a slight bit condescending, the man is quite relieved that he will not have to deal with the stress of being a recipient of a raise dead spell.

With a grand flourish, "Daylily Falshenaya and Relic Nevyn, you are welcome to our celebrations." as he waves to the two that they can pass through the gate.  The large ball of water shrinks and disappears.

After the pair start walking towards the gateway, several guards start reluctantly pulling coins out of their purses and handing them over to one of the party planners that is grinning from ear to ear.  

"Next."


----------



## Systole (Dec 11, 2013)

Daylily begins to smile as the knights issue their challenge, but Relic's quick thinking stops him before he does something ... fun.  He sighs as the old wizard casts his illusions.

"Pfeh, I am only count sevens and tens of them, Elder Storyteller,"  he sneers, more than loudly enough for them to hear.  "If they was wanting to challenge one of the Clan Falshenaya, I am think they needed to bring more mans than that." As he passes the concierge, he 'accidentally' drops a shoulder, sending the man hurtling toward the mass of water and soap.

[sblock=OOC]Damn!  I'm sorry I was on vacation.

Reposition concierge (1d20+16=28)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 16/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 11, 2013)

Aradra appears seconds after Daylily walks through the gate, bow at the ready to stop the fighting from starting.  However, seeing (and smelling) the elf much cleaner than he has been in some time, Aradra smiles and says "Looks like Shadow gets a mud bath partner after this event is over."

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury relaxes a bit when the potentially explosive situation with Daylily is peaceably resolved.  Seeing Borric moving through the crowd Fury points him out to Sylvain.

"Hey, look.  Borric is nearly here.  When he gets here we can go up and get us a good seat."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 12, 2013)

Relic moves through the entrance, checking back over his shoulder to see if Daylily's shoulder barge might preempt a continuation of the attack by the guards or not, a spell already humming on his lips.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric continues onwards to the front of the line as the wizard finishes dealing with the unwashed elf and joins Fury and Syl. He gives anyone that really wants to raise a fuss a nasty look as he fingers the handle of his flail. He pulls out his invitation and shows the man as he gestures to his companions.

"I'm with them two."

"You can announce me as Borric Hawkins the Giantslayer..."

"Ya fookin' laugh about it, I'll will damn well show what I did to slay the towering bastard." He declared to the pompous merchant that was next in line that appeared try and dispute the claim.

Borric looks to his companions nods his head toward the elven warrior and comments, "This promises to be an interesting day in the least."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 12, 2013)

"You almost missed some excitement back there, Borric.  Did you see the scrum almost break out, when they tried to bathe that big bloke without his permission?  He's a big'un all right.  He might be able to give you a run for your gold in trying to slay giants, mages, undead, worgs...you know, all the good stuff.

How have you been getting along, Fury?  I'e got to admit, this is my first fancy shindig like this...I'm a bit on the nervous side!  I tried to get Waltor in a bowtie, to no avail, I'm afraid," Syl says with a smirk.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]​


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury laughs at the idea of Sylvain trying to put a tiny bowtie on his scorpion companion and shakes his head in amusement.

"For a creepy witch type you're a pretty funny fellow, Sylvain."  He tugs at the ruff of lace around his own neck.  "Though I can't help but sympathize with the little guy; don't know how long I'll be able to stand this stuff around my neck.  I've been in fancy places and chatted up bigwigs before but never wore the costume.  I must say I like my regular gear much better."

Fury looks over at Borric.  "Interesting, indeed.  What took you so long?"  He grins and heads off through the protective shell of energy with his friends.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric has a look of disapproval as he nods, "Aye, I met the smelly and drunken elf. I have not seen him fight yet, but others have said that he is capable. Though he does have a mouth worse than mine for starting sheet."

Continuing on, he shrugs at Fury's question, "I must have gotten distracted or something... there was a buxom lass with hoo-has the size of grapefruit back that way. I could have sworn that I did not stare for more than a moment with my eyes popping out... Hmm, maybe it was longer than I thought, eh."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 14, 2013)

The party planner is miffed at Borric as well for jumping out of line, but after having just taken a shoulder chuck from the barbarian, he is in no mood for another confrontation at the moment.  He scribbles something on Borric's invitation and thrusts it back at him, allowing the fighter to go through the gate.

With everyone through the shield wall and gate, it is a leisurely walk up the stone road to the cathedral.  A large building, it looks to be about four hundred feet long, two hundred and fifty feet wide, and eighty feet tall.  Stained glass windows decorate the upper walls.  On the hill behind the cathedral, a keep, or maybe more appropriately a minor castle stands.  Ancient, the castle has been maintained reasonably well, but shows its age.

As the sun starting its decent already, there are squires and paladins on the grounds who are gently herding the guests towards the cathedral.  

Just inside the door are six of the party planners that are seating guests.  Anaerion hands over three invitations.  

"Arianna, Daughter of the Sea, Priestess of the Stormlords."​An usher steps forward and leads her to her seat.  On the left side, she gets an aisle seat in the cushy section. 

"The Knazna, Princess Elenka Danyllova of Predgor'jah Krai."​Another usher steps forward to lead her down the red carpeted aisle. Elenka is seated next to Arianna.


"Anaerion of Tritower, with companion and friend Malkovian of Venza."
​The announcer is puzzled, as only one person is standing before him, but he takes it in stride.  The usher takes them down the aisle and seats Anaerion with the ladies he arrived with.

"Kalinn Ari"​Having arrived in battle armor dress, she is led up the aisle.  To the right are plain wooden pews.  To the left, the pews are made of stone.  Kalinn is seated in the lead aisle seat of the stone pews.  Ahead of her, she spots that the rest of the pews are polished wood with cloth cushions for the patrons.  It appears that prominence is actually taking a second chair to practicality and the these folk are making sure metallic armor does not scratch their pretty things.


"Breninyr Hydref"​Bren is seated to the right near the back of the forward section.  Getting a middle seat, it isn't close to the pulpit, but at least the seat is cushioned.

"Scout First Class Aradra Longstrider, Recon Corp of Rorn, retired.   Shadow, wolf of Rorn, his friend and companion."​Aradra and Shadow are led to the old wooden pews to the right side.  Given an aisle seat, the usher instructs Aradra to have Shadow to sit in the aisle.  The accommodation seems appropriate as the wolf is a bit large to be squeezing in between the pews.

"Orlando Furioso of Venza"
​The usher leads Orlando up to sit by someone familiar at least.  Seated next to Bren in the comfy section, he is at least near the back and not a center of gossiping focus.

"Sylvain Marana"​Sylvain gets the luck of being seated with Bren and Orlando as well.

Relic hands over the papers with funny scribbles on them to the announcer.  He pauses for a moment, sighing. Braces himself, then calls out in a louder than usual voice,
*"Stinkweed and Decrepit" *​A hush falls over the room as all eyes turn to the back.  Not even bothering to reach for the next invitation,*"and accompanied by Borric the Braggart"*​The announcer points to the back two stone pews. * "SIT!"*


[sblock=Tense Situation Number 2]
117/117 AC 19  M24 ~ Daylily
..83/83. AC 18  M25 ~ Relic
..82/82. AC 17 AJ15 ~ Sylvain
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~ Orlando
105/105 AC 30  L24 ~ Borric
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/9hr
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka
..82/82. AC 18 AN28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/8hr
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~ Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ 

Announcer M26 pointing at L32, L33, L34
Usher1 L26
Usher2 K26
Usher3 M23
Usher4 K23
Usher5 L23
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 15, 2013)

Daylily throws his hands up in sheer frustration.  "By the stinking under-crack of the Stonefather, what is wrong with you civilized peoples!?" he shouts, loudly enough to silence conversation throughout the entire cathedral.  "First you is send me squiggle writings, then you is throw at me with soap, and now you is make joke of honored Jiragan ancestor name!?  If you is wanting to test yourself against Falshenaya, then just do the attackings!  It is not problem!  I am right heres!   But all this trying to provoking me angry is really start to make *PISSING ME OFF!*"

[sblock=OOC]Yes, Daylily is now that guy[/i].[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 16, 2013)

Relic's face remains stony. He peers into the blur that sits at the edge of the range of his vision running things through his head for a moment and then arriving at a decision. If he was wrong ... he would indeed look the fool. But he could not risk that his prediction was right and do nothing. He compels the head usher to meet his gaze and in his most serious tone begins to speak. "Little man with bloated sense of self worth, on any other day your actions would be so petty and devoid of meaning that I would gladly take a back seat. But not today. Today your foolishness could cost many lives of those gathered here. If you sit two stalwart warriors and an Oracle of Time, one who can glimpse into what will pass here, in the back, you will be the hands doing Evil's work. A terrible danger threatens today's celebration. If you are anything but a decorated puppet lacking any power to act upon your own judgement as you appear at this moment, then offer us no seat at all. We will stand, but as guards. At the front of proceedings. I give you my solemn process we will remain absolutely silent throughout the ceremony, drawing no undue attention upon ourselves.

Do this and prove my assessment of your character wrong. Do this and prove yourself a true servant of what is good and righteous, ever alert for the awakening of evil. Trust me on this matter and tomorrow they will hail you a hero for your foresight. I promise you that I will see to that."


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 16, 2013)

"Sit down and shut up.  You're not special.  You wouldn't have even been on the guest list if you were not friends of Frost.  She gave us respect.  We gave her respect.  You insulted us and we threw the insults back in your face, in front of everyone who actually do matter. This is OUR house!  Now SIT!"


[sblock=Tense Situation Number 2]
Sense motive tells both of you that this party planner thinks he can take on a known barbarian and kick his a$$.  And if not, he has five backup standing with him and a full house of friends.  He knows exactly who you are, and you know nothing about him.
117/117 AC 19  M24 ~ Daylily Sense Motive (1d20+0=20)
..83/83. AC 18  M25 ~ Relic Sense Motive (1d20+6=20)
..82/82. AC 17 AJ15 ~ Sylvain
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~ Orlando
105/105 AC 30  L24 ~ Borric Sense Motive (1d20+13=16) unsure
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/9hr
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka
..82/82. AC 18 AN28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/8hr
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~ Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ 

Announcer M26 talking and pointing at L32, L33, L34
Usher1 L26
Usher2 K26
Usher3 M23
Usher4 K23
Usher5 L23
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 16, 2013)

"I see you have lost your temper, little peacock. It does not take much it seems. Such is the way with cowards when given a drop of power to wield. But in your anger you have twisted reality to suit your false sense of righteous indignation.

We offered you no insult. We responded to your invitation. We are simply ourselves. The same that you invited. It was you who attacked Daylilly at the door when we approached. Even then we held our anger. Then you insulted us upon entering and expect us to hold our tongue. If you had not wanted us here then you should not have bid us come.

But you cannot offend us. Your barbed words sting us as little as your pomp as you have proven your worthlessness. We are here for a higher purpose. Your significance is that of worm rot. 

Think of that when you stand amongst the dead knowing that you are partly to blame. May the guilt stain your soul forever."

Relic moves out of the doorway so as not to impede the entrance of any other guests entering. He remains at the back, standing. His eyes being of little use to him at this distance, he closes his eyes and listens


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric was as miffed at being shunted aside as he was talking with Fury and Syl and was forced to wait until after the smelly elf and his old man keeper. With the elven warrior causing a stink (pun intended ), Borric had intended to take the distraction to clank over and sit with Fury and Syl where he should have been seated.

When he hears the old wizard join in as well as, he gives him a grin and thumbs up to encourage the man's persuasive efforts.

But after hearing the mage's attempt to talk his way out of sitting in the back amongst the cheap seats fall on deaf ears, he shrugs to the announcer, "Mate, I really think you need a roll in the hay with some buxom barmaid to loosen you up. I swear that vein on your neck is going to burst."

"But if you are going to call people names and treat them like dogs, you really should not get your panties in a bunch when they piss on the floor, yeah?"

Overall Borric has not been very impressed with things. The old man was right in that they invited them here and yet did not appear to want them here. 

He clanks over to the stone pew and wishes he had brought a bottle of wine. He mutters with a smirk, "At least in the back, you have a wall to lean against in case you doze off, ha."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 16, 2013)

Daylily snickers at this man who thinks he's a match for a Falshenaya warrior.  When Relic speaks, however, the amusement drops from his face, and the barbarian seems momentarily stunned.  "Uyah ... so the doom is being today, then?"  He recovers himself and begins moving quietly toward his seat, the surprise clearly having taken the fight out of him.

Then he stops, and stands straighter.  "Waitings a moment," he says.  He nods.  "Sahhh, I am sees how all this is being put together.  Yes, I am having much senses."  He turns to Relic.  "You shoulds probably gets behind me, Elder Storyteller.  And I am being much sorry if this is not how prophecy is supposed to going, exactly.  And Borrk of Clan Braggers, you should put hands on weapons."
 
With a huge smile on his face, he walks back toward the usher.  "Hello!  I am Daylily of Clan Falshenaya!  And this is *nots *your house!" 

Then he headbutts the man.

[sblock=OOC]I realize this could go badly, but Daylily just put a few things together: The usher is too strong to be an usher, he's not acting like a paladin or paladin-associate, and for some reason this sounds like the imp back on the island.  If it were me in the cathedral, I'd second guess myself.  But since this is Daylily, he's going to act on his intuition, no question.  I hope he's right.

Knockdown Blow with Rage + Advanced Str. Surge + Reckless Abandon for 8 points and knocking him prone Knockdown Blow w/ Rage+Adv Str Surge+RA (1d20+30=40)

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch) [-2 RA]
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Reckless Abandon
Rage Remaining: 15/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 16, 2013)

Aradra smiles when his name is called, but when he is seated by himself, his smile fades immediately.  However, knowing that he is not on the same level of respect that Kalinn had (Aradra tries _really_ hard to stay out of the spotlight for a reason) he says nothing.  At least, until Daylily starts making a fuss.

Standing up once Daylily first yells, Aradra waits until Relic attempts to handle with it with diplomatic measures.  While it seemed to work, suddenly Daylily decided to head butt the announcer.  Not knowing what was going to happen, Aradra yells "DAYLILY!  THAT IS *ENOUGH*!"

Drawing his bow, an arrow appears on it magically, quivering in Daylily's direction.  "STAND DOWN! YOUR GOING TO GET RELIC HURT IF YOU KEEP THAT UP!"


[sblock=OOC]
Aradra is adding fuel to the fire, I know, but he likes Daylily enough to not have an entire cathedral turn to kill the poor elf.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 16, 2013)

Relic's admonishments fall on arrogant deaf ears.  He walks over and takes a position behind the stone pews out of defiance and waits for his friends to do the same.  Borric is as equally miffed, but resigns himself to take a leisurely seat on the stone pews.

Daylily starts to give in and follows his friends, but then gets a wild idea in his head.  Returning, he challenges the announcer, and tries to headbutt him.  The headbutt comes up an inch short, missing as the announcer leaned back just in time.  The party announcer retaliates.  While it is a sloppy strike, it is more than enough to hit an enraged barbarian who is off balance.  After the first strike, he takes another quick strike of opportunity, before deciding to really show this barbarian who he is dealing with.  Another four punches and kicks leave Daylily pummeled and worn down, but not out of the fight yet.  "NOW SIT!"

The ushers stand, letting their master do his work, but are eager to jump in as well if needed.

Aradra stands and draws his bow, aiming towards the group or his friend.  The angle of attack leaves that a bit ambiguous.  Yelling at Daylily, he attempts to diffuse the situation.

[sblock=Tense situation Round 1]
50/137 AC 14  M24 ~Daylily Sense Motive (1d20+0=20), Rage, Headbutt missed which provoked AoO due to monk's abilities, DC21 Fort save needed or stunned
..83/83. AC 18  M25 ~ Relic Sense Motive (1d20+6=20) , moved, closed eyes
..82/82. AC 17 AJ15 ~ Sylvain
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~ Orlando
105/105 AC 30  L24 ~ Borric Sense Motive (1d20+13=16) unsure, moved and sat down
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/9hr
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka
..82/82. AC 18 AN28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/8hr
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~ Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ Stands, draws bow, Yells at Daylily
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ 

???/??? AC 30-2 M23 ~ Announcer ~ AoO: Stunning fist unarmed strike (1d20+11=14) hits for damage (2d6+4=10), Immediate 2nd AoO: unarmed strike (1d20+11=19) hits for damage (2d6+4=14)  Full Flurry: Flurry of blows attack (1d20+12=14, 1d20+12=29, 1d20+7=19, 1d20+7=19) for Damage including  power attack (2d6+8=18, 2d6+8=14, 2d6+8=15, 2d6+8=16)
CMD = 7 BAB, 4 STR, 4 DEX, 6 WIS, 3 Ring Deflection, 3 Monk, 4 Style, Iron Limb 2, 10 base = 43
Usher1 L26, readied action
Usher2 K26, readied action
Usher3 M23, readied action
Usher4 K23, readied action
Usher5 L23, readied action
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 16, 2013)

Daylily seems surprised when the man dances out of the way of his headbutt, and takes a half step backward under the counterattack.  Afterward, he simply rolls his head around his neck, cracking several vertebrae loudly.  "Sahhh, it is like that, then?  I was going to match fist for fist, but you is go to use the knife-hand?"  He snorts his utter disgust with the monk.  "Pfeh.  For knights who is claim to be so civilized, I am think you is showing very little honor.  Still ... if you wants to fighting with knife-hand a second time, just ask.  But you should be knowing that I wills bringing a knife for that fighting, not a fist."

He clears his throat and spits a stream of blood and phlegm onto the carpet.   "Now if you do not minding, I wills stand next to the Elder." 

[sblock=OOC]Fort save (1d20+15=22)

Moving to K28 unless the spitting pisses them off.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch) [-2 RA]
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 15/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 17, 2013)

Syl takes a deep breath, and stands up. "Fury, Bren, excuse for a few moments.  I have to go take up for Borric the Blowhard," he adds with his trademark smirk.

Syl walks back to the stone bleacher and plops down beside the warrior.

"I appreciate you not wrecking this whole damn place.  But, I'm not going to let you all sit back here like unwanted garbage.  Waltor and I aren't too good to be seen with you lot.  Anyway, maybe there are single ladies here that might be intrigued with the 'bad boys' section!"

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 17, 2013)

The announcer smiles when Daylily stands down.  "I will schedule that brawl with you, in the pit arena, for tomorrow night, after the feast.  That way, people will have ample opportunity to place their bets."  In a small bit of respect, he does clasp his hands together and bows slightly to Daylily.

Turning to the next person standing in the doorway, after receiving her invitation,"Lady Anganora of the Tishoff Barony"​The usher closest to Daylily takes this opportunity to step forward and escort Lady Anganora to the comfy section near the front of the cathedral.

The process of seating people returns to normal and people quickly go back to their gossiping about their neighbors and those incoming as they walk down the aisle.

[sblock=Status]
..30/117 AC 19  K28 ~ Daylily
..83/83. AC 18 K29 ~ Relic
..82/82. AC 17 L32 ~ Sylvain
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~ Orlando
105/105 AC 30  L31 ~ Borric 
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/9hr
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka
..82/82. AC 18 AN28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/8hr
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~ Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~Aradra ~ 
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ 

???/??? AC 30 M23 ~ Announcer ~ back to announcing others
Usher1 L26, 
Usher2 moved 
Usher3 M23,
Usher4 K23,
Usher5 L23,
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric gives Syl a grin and nods to the witch as he sits down. He sees that the show is over and he chuckles, "Aw, why would I wreck the fookin’ place. I ain’t no knight with a lance up my arse to keep my back straight. With all the hoity-toity people around here, I just wish I brought something to drink if this turns out to be boring.”

“Heh, otherwise I might get up to some mischief," he says with a wink.

Borric looks over his shoulder at Daylily and calls out, "That did not work out so well for you, mate. I did not expect you to be so easily deterred by a popinjay that treats you like a dog. He nearly looked like he was going to rub your puppy nose in your own dung. Heh, heh. And you have not even crapped on the floor yet, ha!”

“I guess we see tomorrow who has the bigger manhood." He makes a gesture about his groin to show exactly what he means.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 17, 2013)

Daylily shrugs.  "I am having to admits, there was a little surprises there.  Normally, I am very powerful butthead."

When Borric smiles at Daylily and gestures at his groin, a frozen, desperate smile appears on the barbarian's face, although his eyes look like those of a cornered animal.   "Hunhh, wells ... I am very appreciate the offering to compare manhoods, but I am think I have to refuse with much politeness.  Not there is being anything wrong with liking to compare manhoods!"  He gives a small, wooden-sounding chuckle.  "Ha ha ha.  Because some of my best of friend are the way of liking to compare manhood, so I am not prejudices or anything.  But for myselfs, I am kind of prefer to stay with the womans.  No offenses to you, okays?  Also, tomorrow I am going to be much busy pounding a guy in his face with my big hammer."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch) [-2 RA]
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 15/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury opens his mouth to make a reply to Sylvain but the witch is already shuffling down the bench to join Borric.  Fury looks over at Bren and shrugs.  He wouldn't mind joining Borric, sarcastic asides might be necessary to make the event tolerable, but he doesn't want to abandon Bren.  Besides, he's sure he could learn a lot about handling oneself in polite society from Breninyr, although what he has seen so far of this society hasn't been terribly polite by his standards.

"On a normal day I might find a brawl entertaining," says Fury quietly to Breninyr.  "But not so sure today.  There's a tension in the air I don't usually feel except right before a fight.  Maybe its the barbarian's doings."

Fury cranes his head around to see if he can see any of the excitement back behind him.  He can't make out much and so turns forward again and sits tapping a staccato pattern on his thigh impatiently awaiting the start of the ceremony.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2013)

*Elenka Danyllova, summoner*

Elenka idly plucks at a loose thread on her dress and tries to make sense out of the echoes in the cathedral.

"I wonder what is happening back there?  Sounds like a bit of a disturbance.  You don't think...?  No, I'm sure it is nothing."





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 6/6 remaining.
2nd level: 5/5 remaining.
3rd level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 21
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Not currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12)
Bite
Hooves (x2)[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn blushes somewhat as she's escorted toward the front of the assembly, but on noticing the stone seat she's given versus the wooden ones the others are shown to, she deduces the intent and calms. When Daylily makes his scene she turns to watch the proceedings, but doesn't rise to interfere. Were he a member of her own tribe in the Seithr, he'd be mortified if another were to intervene on his behalf . . . this was no hunting expedition where all looked out for each other, after all, but a matter of pride.

She winces as the slender elf is roundly pummeled by the usher, and resolves to place a bet on her friend when the challenge is issued.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 23 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 23 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2013)

[section]
Bren accepts his proffered seat with equanimity, and makes small talk with Fury and the others seated nearby as he waits for the ceremony to begin. When the ruckus starts with Daylily, he turns to watch with interest. The fighting technique of the usher is of particular interest to him, and he makes mental notes to practice the hand to hand techniques demonstrated. "Aye, there's something brewing here that I'm none to happy about myself," he replies to Fury, though is tongue nearly cramps with the effort of making even that much reference to what he knows.

He notes the Bravo's discomfort. "If you'd be more comfortable sitting with others, please don't hesitate on my account, sir. I'm happy to have you here for conversation, but I'd not wish to be the source of discomfort for you." The earnest expression on his more than handsome features makes it impossible to interpret his words as offensive.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2013)

Seeing the announcer's brutal counter attack against Daylily, Aradra was sure that the elf was going to strike him back.  However, when Daylily backed down Aradra breathed a sigh of relief and lowered his bow.  As he removes his pull from the bow, the arrow disappears.

Sitting back down, Aradra felt the gaze of his neighbors, who had a questioning look in their eyes. With a  simple "I'm ready for this ceremony to start, how about you?" Aradra turns forward and does his best to blend into the pew.  Scowling slightly, Aradra was silently hoping that nothing else will happen so he can go drink heavily after this.  _And this is why I hate social events.  Always end up looking like an idiot..._

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2013)

Anaerion takes a look around at the commotion going on behind him, his curiosity getting the better of him.  However, just as soon as the fight started did it end.  

"Looks like some wild elf was causing a stir, and the announcer beat the snot out of him.  Not what we thought it would be"

"So, pretty normal for the event then, huh?  When is the feasting going on?  I can't wait for it."  says Malkovian, ignoring the fact that they have an event to go through first.

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 65 + 19
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 20 hours remain
Mage Armor: 9 hours
False Life: 9 Hours (19)
Overland Flight: 9 hours

School Focus:
Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18), Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 18, 2013)

It take about another forty five minutes for the rest of the guests to arrive and be seated. Since there is nothing better to do that gossip with neighbors and look around, the grand temple itself is magnificent. High above, vaulted ceilings form a cracked ribcage draped in shadow and resonant echoes. Along the perimeter rise curved timber beams thick with detailed carvings, leafy furls, and symmetrical clubs. Around the perimeter, marked by tiered rows of amber-glowing candles, tall stainedglass windows set in leaden frames depict the major accomplishments of Saint Mendikarr’s life. At the far end of the chamber, a raised dais supports a long marble altar fronted by a pulpit and a gold-leafed reliquary. Flanking the altar stand two exquisitely carved massive wooden statues of Saint Mendikarr. The once bright colors of the oil paints covering the statues have faded and dulled with time. The saint is depicted at the time of his ascension, with a crown of light on his head and feathered wings sprouting from his back as he prepares to fly toward the heavens. 

 Once the guests are seated, a parade of twenty six paladins come in through the main door.  This seams to be the start of the ceremony.  They march up the red carpet, in front of the dais where they split and circle around the forward guests.  Most of the marching paladins take up standing positions at attention on the steps of the two alcoves surrounding the VIP section.  A couple at the tail of each line go up and stand on the stage itself.  

A hush falls over the room.  A door to the left of the stage opens and three priests and a young paladin in shiny plate mail comes out.  He is followed by a grey haired man in platemail as well.  Taking the pulpit, the lead priest is flanked by the old and new paladins.  

"Greetings and Welcome, guests, friends, honored dignitaries.  In the shadow of Mendikarr's own keep, under The Shield that was bestowed upon us by Helerion himself, we are here to bear witness to the transfer of title and solemn vows from the venerable Sir Kalton Gerbidinger, after his decades of devotion and service, to a new and strong defender of the faith, Alton Allbright.  Alton Allbright will be taking his place among the Thirteen in the Holy Order of the Sentinels, defenders of the realm, protectors of the faith, ..."

... and the long winded speeches have begun.  Speech, listing of deeds, moment of prayer, hymn, moment of prayer, another hymn, an hour goes by, a second priest gives a sermon, at least the people that start snoring are woken up by their neighbors,

One of the old clerics in robes walks up beside Daylily, as he has been calm for the last hour.  Whispering, _{{This will heal you.}}_  He holds out his hand and waits for either Daylily or Relic to nod before touching him. 

At the front, a third priest repeats the jist of the same sermon in celestial, more yawning, another hour has slipped away, more hymns, the first priest returns to the pulpit.

And now, Sir Kalton Gebidinger, have you selected your rightful heir and successor in The Thirteen?  "I have. Alton Allbright."  

"And you, Alton Allbright, do you take up the mantle of Brother of the Thirteen, Protector of the Realm, Defender of the Faith? "I shall."

The priest holds up an ornate, jewel encrusted, ivory scroll case, presenting it to all the congregation to see before handing it over to Alton.  "Allow these vows to consecrate your place as one of The Thirteen." 

Alton takes the scroll case, unseals it an starts reading his vows. "I, Alton Allbright, Son of Kengimarr Allbright, begot of Misaran Allbright and Mirisam Caleighlane, do take these vows to protect ... 

... and now his speech drags on.  As it gets more formal, the language changes to celestial, reciting titles and promises, going to pages 5, 6, 7...

[sblock=Relic and Kalinn]as Alton is reading in celestial, the last four words were in Abyssal instead.  You get a surprise round standard action.  You still have previous restrictions that you received in PMs in effect.  If the action is alerting others to anything, it is forbidden.[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]Surprise round actions for Relic and Kalinn
Getting in and sitting through the sermons has consumed 4 hours.
..30/117 AC 19  K28 ~ Daylily Does Daylily accept the gift of healing?
..83/83. AC 18 K29 ~ Relic
..82/82. AC 17 L32 ~ Sylvain
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~ Orlando
105/105 AC 30  L31 ~ Borric  
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h//
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka
..82/82. AC 18 AN28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~ Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ 

???/??? AC 30 K24 ~ Announcer ~ by the door
Usher1 K25  
Green BD25 ~ High Priest
Magenta BD24 ~ Alton Allbright, star of the show
Light Yellow BD26 ~  Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin[/sblock]Map Link = http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral5.png[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






At the smelly elf’s misunderstanding, Borric turns to Syl and shrugs, "I guess the more subtler nuances of language and wordplay are pointless on him.”

“Wake me up if something interesting happens."

Things get boring real quick and try as he might, even with an occasional nudge from the witch sitting beside him, Borric spends more time doing the nodding off than he anything else.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2013)

[section]

As the ceremony nears its end, Kalinn stands abruptly from her seat, pulling _Hafísbíta_ from his sheath as she does so, and begins walking toward the altar. Her voice rings clarion-clear across the assembly as she moves. *"My most sincere apologies for the interruption, good sirs and madams, but I would pay my respects to Lord Allbright more directly!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Stand (since standing from prone is a move action, I _think_ standing from a bench should be free).
Free: Draw Winterbite
Standard: Move 40' toward the front
Free: Speak
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 18, 2013)

Relic's eyes flutter open when the priest approaches Daylily. What had he been thinking? So lost in his own thoughts he had failed to even tend to his friend's wounds. Meeting the priest's gaze he nods, accepting the offer of healing on Daylily's behalf. He utters a single word of thanks before returning to his state of concentration.

It is difficult to remain alert given the drawn out nature of the ceremony. Doubtlessly he drifts into a state of sleep several times, but the state is a shallow one, the deeper state staved off by the magical nature of the ring he wears. When Allbright enters Relic's eyes open at last, his attention focused and sharp once more. His hands wring the staff that he rests upon in nervous anticipation, the terrible sense of foreboding flooding his senses. He hears Allbright's terrible words a moment before he says them and he catches his breath sharply. "Oh no ...." he gasps. 

A spell springs to his lips as his gnarled fingers deftly draw a curl of licorice from his pouch. As it dissolves on his tongue he speaks a word that crackles with arcane power. "Velocitat" The power he evokes infuses  not only himself but also Daylily, Borric and his companion with supernatural speed. 

[sblock=Action] Cast Haste (50 ft Radius): Relic, Daylily, Borric and Syl [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 83/83 
AC: 14 (15) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Haste (9 rounds) Move +30 ft
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +11
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Empty Slot
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(50/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 19, 2013)

Syl was in misery beside his warrior friend, throughout the ceremony.  He kept looking around the cathedral, looking for any cute, seemingly unattached ladies.  

When he felt the tingle of a spell upon him, and saw guests drawing steel, he punched Borric in the side.  "Tell me you felt that spell just hit us.  Something weird is going on."  He held his position, waiting to see what else happened before acting, afraid he might be banished from the whole ceremony if he disrupted the festivities.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 19, 2013)

As Kalinn attempts to interrupt the critical part of the ceremony, two monks that were flanking the dais rush forward to intercept here.  They only get about halfway to her, when crashes of shattering glass from above and the sides echo through the cathedral.  Several massive horned beasts and winged women are crashing through the skylight stained glass and side windows.  

Up front, Alton has been desperately trying to complete his ritual.  He  succeeds.  A wave of green energy emanates from him  and washes over  those on the dais and in the front rows.  All the commotion going seems to be taking its toll, as knees buckle, and a few  people caught up in the wave collapse.
(Anaerion twitches) 

The demonic beasts fall from the celing skylights, landing in the crowds.  The winged women flap their bat like wings and hover near the ceiling.  Reading scrolls carried in their clawed hands, they point down into the crowd.  People flinch, expecting a fireball or such, but no such visible blast comes.  Following in behind the first wave is another.  Large turkey headed winged creatures plummet to the ground, thudding and shaking the floor as they slam into it in the aisles.  The slam with the ground seems as if it might have shattered them, as several copies of them rock and sway in the places they crashed.  In near unison, the turkeys screech a foul noise, so vile, it causes many of the party guests to lose their faculties.

To the right of the stage, a door slams open, and out pours blobs of hate.  Dretches, minor little demon blobs come rushing out, going after the VIP attendees in the front row.  A noxious cloud of obscuring black smoke follows them out the door and starts rolling into the crowd, causing choking and more panic.

The monks and paladins that have been standing guard during the ceremony start rushing towards the invading demons, but have to contend with shocked guests getting in their paths. 

Alton convulses wildly. An inhuman groan erupts from his distended mouth, transforming into a wolfish howl. The man transforms into a towering creature with a broad muscular body, four arms—two of which end in huge pincers—and a wolf-like head topped with long, twisted horns.  A huge demon is standing on the pulpit now, where they young paladin had been standing for the last three hours.

[sblock=Kn Arcana][sblock=DC 24]Scrolls used by the flying creatures were Confusion[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Kn Religion][sblock=DC27]Scroll used by Alton was Blasphemy[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Kn Planes][sblock=DC7]Dretches are the lowest of demons. Stinking cloud[sblock=DC12]Dretches also cast Cause fear[sblock=DC17]Winged Women are Succubi, they prefer to charm/dominate their prey[sblock=DC19]Turkey Demons are Vrocks. Screech stuns for 1 round][sblock=DC20](purple medium) Klavakus demons have several horns and like using them to snag weapons in disarm attempts at +4[sblock=DC22]Succubi can energy drain with a kiss[sblock=DC24]Vrocks can release spores as a free attack[sblock=DC25]Klavakus demons can enslave a soul as a swift action.  -6 to all attacks. If it kills the soul bearer, it receives a heal spell[sblock=DC27]Succubi have an SR 18[sblock=DC29]Vrocks can dance for three rounds and release a wave of electricity, doing 5d6 damage for each vrock in the dance, up to 3 for 15d6.[sblock=DC34]Vrocks have an SR20[sblock=DC39]Just go ahead and read the bestiary entries[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Round 1]
Initiatives went:
Relic and Kalinn got surprise init (knowing abyssal was one key trigger that others didn't have, there were others)
Demons made surprise attack, finished scroll and crashing glass
Anaerion beats them on normal init and gets a full action
Demons get full first round (22 init, vs mostly 18-20, except Anaerion's 25)
Standing paladins and monks charge in, most double moving
Party initiative for first round (now), Anaerion goes again
Panicked people go
second round will start

Relic and Anaerion have been studying books this month.  They get a +10 on identifying demons.  Of course, Relic has to get close enough to see them first. 

117/117 AC 19  K28 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 9 ~
..83/83. AC 18 K29 ~ Relic ~ Haste 9 ~
..82/82. AC 17 L32 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 9 ~
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~Orlando ~ DC20 Fort or stunned 1 round
105/105 AC 30  L31 ~ Borric ~ Haste 9 ~
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h ~ Full action, then DC20 Fort or stunned 1 round, 2nd full action after all party members go
..[/COLOR]74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~Elenka ~ DC20 Fort or stunned 1 round
..82/82. AC 18 AN28 ~Arianna ~ MA/4hr ~ DC20 Fort or stunned 1 round
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ DC20 Fort or stunned 1 round
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~Breninyr ~ DC20 Fort or stunned 1 round
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~Shadow ~ 

???/??? AC 30 P23 ~ Announcer ~ moved, attacked, missed
..??/??. AC 22 P22 ~ Usher1  ~ moved, attacked, missed

Green BD25 ~ High Priest, Dazed 1 rd
Magenta BD24 ~ Alton Allbright, finish scroll in surprise round, std dismiss Veil
Light Yellow BD26 ~  Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin, Dazed 1 round

Inside green circle, DC 20 Will save or (13th level dazed 1rd, 12th level -2d6 STR for 2d4 rds, 8th lvl, paralyzed minutes)
Inside a Cyan Circle, Screech DC 20 Fort save or stunned one round
Inside a lavender circle, DC 16 Will save or Confusion
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Green diamond state: Weakened
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

AC30 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 ~ Crash through stained glass window surprise, land and attack
AC30 ~ Horned Demon B ~ BA24 ~ single move, land and defend
AC30 ~ Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 ~ Crash through stained glass window surprise,land and attack
AC30 ~ Horned Demon D ~ AQ19 ~ Crash through staind glass window surprise, land and attack
AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 7 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screach
AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon B ~ Z23 ~ 6 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screach
AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon C ~ AF35 ~ 8 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screach
AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF17 ~ 7 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screach
AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AH23 AM25 ~ 7 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screach
AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AV23 AV25 ~ 8 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screach
AC25 ~ Winged Female Demon A ~ AR6.. ~ Crash through stained glass window, read scroll, flying
AC25 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AE39 ~ Crash through stained glass window, read scroll, flying
AC25 ~ Winged Female Demon C ~ BA39 ~ Crash through stained glass window, read scroll, flying
AC25 ~ Winged Female Demon D ~ .W35 ~ Crash through stained glass window, read scroll, flying

18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch A ~ BG10 ~ open door, move out of way 
18/18 AC14 ~Dretch B ~ BA10 ~ Charge Attack, nat 20 , Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch C ~ BA11 ~ Charge, hit
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch D ~ BA12 ~ Charge Miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch E ~ BA13 ~ Charge miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch F ~ BA14 ~ Charge miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch G ~ BA15 ~ Charge miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch H ~ BB11 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch I ~ BB14 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch J ~ BB15 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch K ~ BB16 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch L ~ BC10 ~ miss, wounded
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch M ~ BC11 ~ hit
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch N ~ BC13 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch O ~ BD11 ~ miss, wounded
 18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch P ~ BD 14 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch Q ~ BE10 ~ miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch R ~ BE 12 ~ move, stinking cloud
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch S ~ BF11 ~ move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch T ~ BF 12 ~ move, cause fear, Yeah Right!
[/sblock]
Map link http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral7.png
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 19, 2013)

Anaerion, realizing that this was the moment that Mother was talking about, stands up.  Doing a quick look around of every creature that entered the room, he realizes what most of these creatures can cast magics that effect the mind.

With a loud voice he yells "GRANT THOSE THAT FIGHT THE PROTECTION OF THE GODS, THAT THEY MIGHT USE THEIR MIND TO THE FULLEST!"

A wave of abjuration magic is released over Anaerion, and Elenka and Arianna feel the effects of the aura now generating from the mage.  Reaching into his backpack, Anaeiron grabs at a rod that he knows will have much use in the next couple rounds.

It was not enough, however, to save the mage from the stunning spell of the nearest monster, but he hopes that his actions will allow the other two females to act.

[sblock=Actions]
Arcana: 1d20+18=21, Religion: 1d20+18=26, Planes: 1d20+28=38
Cast Magical Circle against Evil
Move: Draw Piercing Rod

Fails Stun Save
1d20+7=13

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 65 + 19
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
False Life: 4 Hours (19)
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes

School Focus:
Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18), Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
Piercing Rod: 3/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 19, 2013)

Aradra's jaw drops as soon as the demons crash into the entrance hall.  Unable to act before the monsters made their viscous attack, Aradra's determination did not stop there.  

Standing up and moving out of the pew, Aradra draws his bow, but not before whispering a prayer "Grant my bow the weight of the enemies crimes, that these monsters may fear our counter attack!"

The bow, as usual, flashes a dangerous red color before Aradra takes aim at the monster currently engaging the monk.  Shadow, meanwhile, growls but does not depart from his masters side.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to X14, drawing the magical bow

Standard: Cast Gravity Bow

Shadow is defending Aradra right now.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 19, 2013)

Relic lets out a mighty roar of frustration as hell erupts amongst them, a tsunami of frustration that he knew this was coming and could do nothing to stop it. The emotions threatened to run away with his thoughts and steal the knowledge he had so diligently memorised these past days. One of the creatures he could see ... but from the sounds there were many, many more. 

[sblock=Kn Rolls] Just checking SK: Did you roll initiative twice for Relic?

Kn: Planes 34; Arcana 25; Religion 26; Spellcraft 32 

QUestion: Would Daylily's weapon benefit from Align Weapon: Good?[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 83/83 
AC: 14 (15) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Haste (9 rounds) Move +30 ft
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +11
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Empty Slot
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(50/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock=Relic]Yep, rolled twice.  One was low, the other was a 21 vs the demons who rolled well.  There were also 3 20s and an 18 in the party.
The demon you can see is a Vrock.  I was going to say it was too far, but your sight bumped to 60'.
General Demon knowledge since you were reading books for a week.  CR7 and below can be cold iron or good.  CR9 and above have DR 10/good.  So, 95% chance that is an absolutely wonderful spell.  I am assuming you do that if Systole beats you to the post.
Edit: Went ahead and took that option as your action because it is a perfect choice with the character's knowledge.
[/sblock]

Relic reaches back and grabs a stick that came up out of his backpack to meet his hand.  Tapping it on Daylily's black blade, he gives it the perfect enchantment for the situation.  "Go kill the demons."
[sblock=Actions]Question asked was the perfect choice, so I am posting it now to get things in proper order.
move: draw wand
std: cast Align Weapon: Good on Daylily's main weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric was already awake and his reactions are much faster as things start to go awry. He recognizes the effects of the haste spell almost immediately as Nate had used such a spell during a few of their battles some months ago.

"Yeah, I can feel it. I think it was gramps that just cast it.”

“What’s going on down there?" He nods towards the front as Kalinn stands up and draws a weapon.

Before he can even get a reply, all hell broke lose. Quite literally, it would seem.

[sblock=Crunch]Delaying until after a few more people go. 
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC Questions]Is there something to be done about the map? It took over 10 minutes to load and I cannot even see it come up on my phone. Is there a link that we can click to go to the hosting site direct? In know Photobucket provides that.

The Turkey Demons, what sort of reach do they have? This should be obvious by looking at them.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]SK, I don't see an entry in your post for the demon in the aisle closest to Kalinn (AM25?).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 19, 2013)

Daylily draws his black metal glaive, smiling hugely.  "Finally!  I have been waiteds for this doom forevers!  Stay safes while I am kill things!"

He sprints down the aisle.   _*"FALSHENAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"  *_Ducking around the demon, he swings his glaive around, landing a vicious crack in the creature's knee.

[sblock=OOC]I count 70' move, which can put me at T23 without AoOs.  
Move: T23, avoiding AoO from turkey demon.  Draw weapon during move.
Activate Rage, Advanced Str Surge, Regular RA
Std: Knockdown blow for 8 damage plus prone Knockdown, flank/haste/Adv SS/RA (18+12+2+1=33) (1d20+33=46)
AoO if applicable: AoO flank/haste/RA/vs. prone (23+1+4=28) (1d20+33=37, 1d10+24=28)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch) [+1 Haste, +1 normal RA]
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Glaive Guisarme
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Aligned Weapon
Rage Remaining: 14/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 19, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I cut the size of the pic in half and reduced the colors.  So, it is now 20% of the original size.
Hosting site = my VPN, so a little slow, but not that bad.  I will look into photobucket later.

Turkey demons are large with their 10' halos, so you can assume they have a 10' reach. A Kn Planes would give you a definite answer.

Kalinn's nearest demon was mistakenly labeled AH23 instead of AM25.  Fixed.

Mirror Image: 1 hits the real target (1d8=6)
[/sblock]Edit: Mirror Image popped

Daylily circles the first demon that he will be hunting today, strikes its knees, but the magic that makes it look like several are standing in a group together gets the better of the barbarian.  One of the copies of the demon disappears leaving only seven to chose from for the next stroke.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 19, 2013)

Syl watches in horror as the demons take over the ceremony.  "Borric, this is really bad.  Those demons are using Blasphemy and Confusion magic, stronger than I can cast.  Some of them are resistant to spells, so I'm afraid you are going to have to do a lot of bashing, until we can get this place clear."

Syl uses one of his favorite little pieces of magic, as he enhances his fighter friend's abilities, and Borric grows stronger as the magic overtakes him.


Syl's Action [sblock]  Skills:
Know. Arc. 1d20+20=25
Know. Planes 1d20+20=28
Know. Religion 1d20+17=20
Move Action:  Stand up.
Standard Action:  Cast Heroism on Borric.
Free Action:  Speech[/sblock]



*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--none used today. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 19, 2013)

The mermaid had been waiting for something to happen, but when the time came, she too fell victim to the screeching howls of the feathered demons.
[sblock=Combat Mid Round 1] Names in gold still have actions available.
117/117 AC 19  K28 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 9r ~ moved, attacked with knockdown trip, Mirror Image: 1 hits the real target (1d8=6) Popped an image instead
..83/83. AC 18 K29 ~ Relic ~ Haste 9r ~ cast Align Weapon on Daylily's 
..82/82. AC 17 L32 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 9r ~ cast Heroism on Borric
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~Orlando ~ DC20 Fort or stunned 1 round
105/105 AC 30  L31 ~ Borric ~ Haste 9r, +2 Heroism 1000r, ~
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10' 900r, failed save stunned 1 round
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', DC20 Fort or stunned 1 round
..82/82. AC 18 AN28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Fort save vs DC20 screech (1d20+7=9) failed stunned 1 round
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ DC20 Fort or stunned 1 round
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~Breninyr ~ DC20 Fort or stunned 1 round
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 110r, move, cast Gravity Bow
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ defend

???/??? AC 30 P23 ~ Announcer ~ moved, attacked, missed, flank
..??/??. AC 22 P22 ~ Usher1  ~ moved, attacked, missed

Green BD25 ~ High Priest, Dazed 1 rd 
???/??? AC ?? BD24 Magenta ~ Alton Allbright, finish scroll in surprise round, std dismiss Veil, looks like a really big demon now
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin, Dazed 1 round

Inside green circle, DC 20 Will save or (13th level dazed 1rd, 12th level -2d6 STR for 2d4 rds, 8th lvl, paralyzed minutes)
Inside a Cyan Circle, Screech DC 20 Fort save or stunned one round
Inside a lavender circle, DC 16 Will save or Confusion
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Green diamond state: Weakened
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

???/1?? AC30 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 ~ Crash through stained glass window surprise, land and attack
???/1?? AC30 ~ Horned Demon B ~ BA24 ~ single move, land and defend
???/1?? AC30 ~ Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 ~ Crash through stained glass window surprise,land and attack
???/1?? AC30 ~ Horned Demon D ~ AQ19 ~ Crash through stained glass window surprise, land and attack
???/1?? AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 7->6 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screech
???/1?? AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon B ~ Z23 ~ 6 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screech
???/1?? AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon C ~ AF35 ~ 8 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screech
???/1?? AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF17 ~ 7 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screech
???/1?? AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~ 7 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screech
???/1?? AC27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AV25 ~ 8 Mirror Images ~ fly/fall and screech
...??/?? AC25 ~ Winged Female Demon A ~ AR6.. ~ Crash through stained glass window, read scroll, flying
...??/?? AC25 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AE39 ~ Crash through stained glass window, read scroll, flying
...??/?? AC25 ~ Winged Female Demon C ~ BA39 ~ Crash through stained glass window, read scroll, flying
...??/?? AC25 ~ Winged Female Demon D ~ .W35 ~ Crash through stained glass window, read scroll, flying

18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch A ~ BG10 ~ open door, move out of way 
18/18 AC14 ~Dretch B ~ BA10 ~ Charge Attack, nat 20 , Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch C ~ BA11 ~ Charge, hit
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch D ~ BA12 ~ Charge Miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch E ~ BA13 ~ Charge miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch F ~ BA14 ~ Charge miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch G ~ BA15 ~ Charge miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch H ~ BB11 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch I ~ BB14 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch J ~ BB15 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch K ~ BB16 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch L ~ BC10 ~ miss, wounded
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch M ~ BC11 ~ hit
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch N ~ BC13 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch O ~ BD11 ~ miss, wounded
 18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch P ~ BD 14 ~ double move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch Q ~ BE10 ~ miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch R ~ BE 12 ~ move, stinking cloud
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch S ~ BF11 ~ move
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch T ~ BF 12 ~ move, cause fear, Yeah Right!
[/sblock]Map Link = http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral8.png[sblock=Map Inline]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury is struggling to stay awake with the numerous speeches and bits of ceremony that obviously mean a lot to the paladins but mean quite a bit less to Fury himself.  When Kalinn strides down the center aisle he snaps to attention wondering what she is up to.  And then hell breaks loose.  As the glass windows of the cathedral shatter and devils, or demons (he's never been sure of the religious categorizations of other-planar beings and never cared that much anyway), begin to rain down on the attendees the rogue shields himself from flying glass and begins to reach for his rapier.

A shriek halts his action and leaves Fury mentally numbed.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Fort vs. Stun (1d20+5=7)[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2013)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka flinches from the falling glass and then stares slackly as she is pummeled by the intense shriek.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Fort vs. Stun (1d20+5=16)[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 6/6 remaining.
2nd level: 5/5 remaining.
3rd level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 21
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Not currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12)
Bite
Hooves (x2)[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric has a wry expression and says in a sarcastic voice, "No sheet, Syl. These paladins sure know how to throw a party. Might as well get to work. Stick close and behind me. Do these things have any special weaknesses for cold iron?"

With the magically enhanced speed and bolstering of his morale with spells, he leaves his pew and closes in with the nearest demon. He enters the circle of its influence and easily shrugs off the effects.

Coming up behind the ushers, he gets into a flanking position with the elven warrior. He lunges between the ushers and swings Giantslayer at the demon.

[sblock=Crunch]Fort Save vs. DC20 (1d20+14=30)
 Move to N23, use Lunge
Holy Flail on WTD A  (Flank & PA), hit real one on a 1 (1d20+22=29,  1d7=7,   1d8+16+2d6=29)

Edit, now that I see the rolls I should probably move to P25 instead and forget flanking and not pay penalty for cover.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste, 29 with Lunge
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC Note]Yep, the link is much better. I can open on my phone and it took less than 1 minute. I can also zoom on my computer as well. Thanks. If you convert it to jpeg, it takes up less space. But you might lose too much resolution on the pixels for your map.

Since Borric doesn’t have the need knowledge skills, he is relying on the people who did acquire the knowledge to share it. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2013)

[section]

Winterbite surges to life, casting a quick spell to fill his ward with vigor for the upcoming fight. Kalinn shakes her head briefly to rid ears of the shrieking, opens herself to the rage of her mother's blood, and then steps up to the turkey before her. She swings Winterbite in a whistling arc, then follows her first swing up with a vicious backswing as well. Sadly, neither attack scores a hit on the elusive demon. The Spirits of her demonic ancestors are conflicted, and though they eventually attempt to wound the demon they are also ineffective.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Fortitude Save (1d20+11=23)

Free/Move: 5' Step to AL25
Free: Trigger Rage
Standard (Winterbite): Cast _Heroism_
Full: Power Attack (1d20+17=22, 1d20+12=14)
Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+10=12)
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2013)

[section]
Bren winces and claps hands over his hears in a vain attempt to ward off the effect of the demon's unholy screeching.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Fortitude Save (1d20+8=19)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 21, 2013)

Screams of panic and chaos echo through the cathedral.  Merchants and socialites, knowing nothing of battle simply attempt to run away from the ugly creatures, but spend more time tripping over each other.  The stone bench section is a little more disciplined, running towards the danger, but even they are not organized.  Getting standing and moving in cerimonial armors glogs the aisles for those who are a little more agile.  

As the dretches continue roiling out towards the crowd, they are met with a couple monks and several paladins.  Falling quickly, it is simply a matter of wading through the crowds to get to the rest for them.  Apparently one of the VIPs in the front row is not waiting that long, for the unsleashed a fire snake.  Screams like pigs at slaughter add to the caucophony as the dretches burn in fires too hot for them to stand.  One defiant dretch manages to get off another stinking cloud, obscuring his master from many in the right side VIP section.

The purple horned demons who landed in the crowds start their onslaught.  Attacking those in silks and satin, they are going for the greatest carnage by taking out the easy pickings first.  The one in front of the dais is getting surrounded and mobbed, but focuses all of his spite on one of the lower level monks that was serving as an usher.  Not stopping at just knocking the man down, it goes for the complete kill and decapitation, even as it is getting swords jabbed into its back and sides.

Upfront, the grand demon, who, just moments ago was the guest of honor, reaches out pincered claw, pointing to the back.  A twenty foot wide wave of warriors are tossed into the air, clearing part of the aisle and part of the stone benches.  The warriors are bouncing about ten to fifteen feet off of the ground.  

The winged women keep their distance, flying about forty feet in the air, looking and picking targets.  Each of them finds one, and points.  

But, it is the turkey demons that are taking the fight to the crowds with glee.  Encircled with mirrored images of them, they gloat that most attacks cannot find them.  Three are fighting back, clawing and biting, tearing up any that get in their reach.  Three others are cackling and strutting their tail feathers, taunting those around them.

With such tight quarters and civilians in the way, most casters are falling back to the tried and true.  Barrages of magic missiles stream throughout the chamber.  But, demon resistances to spells are causing most to fizzle with no effect.  The winged women appear to be taking the most damage from the barrages, while the huge demon in front appears to be compeletely unaffected. 

Attempting to get out of their seating, squabble and even backstabbings to out right brawls are breaking out among the supposedly refined guests of the ceremony. 

[sblock=Sylvain]The demon up front is a glaberzu. And looks tougher than most.  They cast Reverse Gravity at will, which requires fly to overcome.[/sblock][sblock=Anaerion]The guest of honor turned into an advanced Glaberzu.  Reverse Gravity, Chaos Hammer and corruption by decept are its favorite toys.  26 SR[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Round 2]
Names in gold still have actions available.
117/117 AC 19  K28 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 8r, good weapon, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18 K29 ~ Relic ~ Haste 8r ~ 
..82/82. AC 17 L32 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 8r ~
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 30  L31 ~ Borric ~ Haste 8r, +2 Heroism 999r, ~
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10' 899r,  Dropped rod on ground
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', 
..82/82. AC 18 AN28 ~Arianna ~ MA/4hr ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', 
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 109r, 
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ defend

???/??? AC 30 P23 ~ Announcer ~ flurry 4 attacks, 1 hit for 22
..??/??. AC 22 P22 ~ Usher1  ~ moved, attacked, missed

Green BD25 ~ High Priest,  
???/??? AC ?? SR?? F BD24 Magenta ~ Alton Allbright DEMON!!, Reverse Gravity 
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-39/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 ~ Taking out stunned merchants first
???/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ focused 5 attack on monk, killed him
-24/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 0 ~ went after merchants, wounding 3
-39/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon D ~ AQ19 0 ~ focused 5 attacks on AQ20 barbarian,
-22/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 7->2 Mirror Images ~ magic missles hit it, monks popping images, focused on weak monk almost dropping him
???/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon B ~ Z23 ~ 0 6 Mirror Images ~ howling and struttin his tail feathers
-75/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon C ~ AF35 ~ 3 Mirror Images ~ easy target stunned merchant and focus attacked second, was critted by a paladin
???/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF17 ~ 0 7 Mirror Images ~ taunting and strutting tail feathers
-54/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~ 5 Mirror Images ~ whalloped by barbarian female, retaliated heavily
-25/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AV25 ~ B 6 Mirror Images ~ howling and struttin his tail feathers
..-44/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon A ~ AR6.. ~ focus on AP14 
..-31/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AE39 ~ focus on AG34
..-45/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon C ~ BA39 ~ focus on AN37
..-26/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon D ~ .W35 ~ failed action

18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch A ~ BD12 ~ move
18/18 AC14 ~Dretch B ~ BA10 ~ Charge Attack, nat 20 , Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch C ~ BA11 ~ miss,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch D ~ BA12 ~ miss,hit,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch E ~ BA13 ~ hit,hit,miss, DEAd
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch F ~ BA14 ~ miss,nat20,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch G ~ BA15 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch H ~ BB11 ~ nat20,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch I ~ BA19 ~ double move, roasted dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch J ~ BA18 ~ move,miss, DEAD
2/18 AC14 ~ Dretch K ~ BB20 ~ move, made save on nat20, stinking cloud 
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch L ~ BC10 ~  Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch M ~ BC11 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch N ~ BD18 ~ double move, roasted dead
4/18 AC14 ~ Dretch O ~ BD11 ~ miss,miss,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch P ~ BA16 ~ move, miss, roasted deead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch Q ~ BE10 ~ miss,miss,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch R ~ BE11 ~ 5', hit,miss,miss 
8/18 AC14 ~ Dretch S ~ BC11 ~ move,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch T ~ BB17 ~ double move, roasted dead 
[/sblock]Link = http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral9.jpg [sblock=Inline Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn stands her ground and swings away, but the chaos of the situation is playing against her and both of her attacks go wide once more. Her circling spirits miss as well.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Stand ground, swing, miss, swing, miss. (Two threes on the dice. Six attacks, five or less on the dice five times and haven't broken a 10. Maybe I'm getting all of the sucky rolls done early )

(BTW, you missed her 5' step to AL25 in the confusion [/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2013)

[section]
Bren finally shakes off the stunning effect of the demonic screaming and springs to action! He takes a quick step and vaults the bench in front of him, then snakes his way down the narrow space between pews. Pulling up short, he touches the holy symbol hanging at his chest and invokes a quick prayer to Tessel. A long chain, wickedly hooked and glowing midnight blue, appears opposite the demon Frost has attacked. The chain lashes out and manages to smack the demon's ankle, but is not able to achieve a hold.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+5=6)

Move: Acrobatics (1d20+10=19) to vault the pew, move to AM20
Standard: Cast _Chain of Perdition_. Appears in AO23, attempts to trip (1d20+18=19) the demon. Caster Level vs. SR (1d20+8=27)

(OK, a decent roll on the SR check - which is a good time to make one - but still, 11 d20 rolls and I've broken 10 twice and rolled two natural ones. Good times are definitely on the way )[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 21, 2013)

Reaching down and pick up the rod again, Anaerion quickly whispers what he knows about the demons to his two friends.

"Quick Summary:  Fake Alton is a Glabezu, and it is the most dangerous thing here.  It has spells like Reverse Gravity and Chaos Hammer.   Turkeys are Vrocks, they are dangerous when they start dancing.  Winged Creatures are Succubi, they will dominate you, hence the aura of protection.  Horned ones are Kalavakus demons, they will steal your soul and heal if they kill you.  If you have weapons they will disarm you as well.   The blobs are Dretches, fear and stinking cloud.  If you can cast wind spells thats great, but they are not as dangerous as the other monsters right now.  Once the eidolons are here, focus on controlling the ones flying or not engaging anything.  If you can align your weaponry, good is way to go right now."

With so many creatures, Anaerion says "Grant my body the same protection those demons have, that they might miss me as we miss them!"


[sblock=Actions]
Move Action: pick up rod of Piercing again
Standard: Cast Mirror Image: 1d4+3=4 DAMNIT!

As for what the creatures are doing, Anaerion right now wants to keep _just_ out of the lime light until the eidolons are here.  Because once he starts slinging around Slow and Black Tentacles, these creature are going to target him quickly.

And times like these I wish I had fireball...
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 65 + 19
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
False Life: 4 Hours (19)
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes
Mirror Image: 9 Minutes / 4 Images

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
Piercing Rod: 3/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 21, 2013)

Aradra takes a careful look on the battle field, wondering where his talents are best placed right now.  Seeing as how the images are preventing actual hits on the monster, he relizes that he can help Daylily and Borric out by popping images ahead of time so that they can clean up.

[sblock=Delay]
I want to see if Daylily/Borric/Announcer that they can drop the first demon there.

If they do, Aradra will full round attack the next one (z22/23/aa22/23), trying to pop as many mirror images as he can.  Otherwise, on the first demon.

With clustered Shot, Aradra is not as effected by DR like the other Melee's are.  

As soon as he realizes that those succubi are mind controllers however Aradra will focus on those for the rest of combat, but our main priority is getting the heavy hitters up closer to the bigger monster.  He hates mind controllers with a passion now...

[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing Yet
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sylvain moves closer to Borric, knowing he was going to need some brawn to keep the heat of off himself. He shouts to his friend.  "Borric, the big one up front!  He's the ring leader!  Like the others, magic is tough to stick on him. And no matter what the cute ones with wings say, don't let them kiss you!    I'm behind you...start working your way up when you can!" 

As Syl got closer, he once again decided to buff his friend's actions, allowing him a better chance to hit and destroy the demon.

Syl's Action [sblock]  Move Action:  Move to M 26.
Standard Action: Use Fortune Hex on Borric.
Free Action:  Speech[/sblock]



*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]​


----------



## Systole (Dec 22, 2013)

Daylily is clearly unhappy fighting a stupid turkey demon when the real action is at the altar.  "Gah!  This is not worth my times!"  Doing a quick mental calculation, he seems to reach a decision.  Leaving the turkey demon to the knights, he steps back, draws a potion, and downs it in one swallow.

[sblock=OOC]No rage this round.  5ft step south, draw potion of Fly, drink potion of Fly[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Glaive Guisarme
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Aligned Weapon, Fly
Rage Remaining: 14/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]

Can I retcon the stuff below? I understand if not. Relic would not know that Borric's mace is good aligned. 


If I can retcon I would have Relic cast fly on himself and fly over to where Daylily is (on the non Vrock side)

As Relic witness the chaos erupt in the cathedral he realises that it is going to become very difficult to assist his allies in this fight. Borric is still within his reach so he moves quickly up behind Borric, entering the sea of bodies and as carefully as he can reaches out and touches his weapon, aligning it to the powers of good. "That will sting these foul beasts, Borric. Give them hell!!"

[sblock=Actions] 
Move to N24
Use Wand to cast Align Weapon: Good on Borric's blade. 
If needed he casts defensively if Vrock would whack him otherwise
Invisible Castle not working for me: Concentration 1d20+14 vs DC 19
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 83/83 
AC: 14 (15) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Haste (9 rounds) Move +30 ft
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +11
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Empty Slot
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(48/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


@jbear; Actually Borric’s Holy Flail is already Good Aligned. So perhaps SK will let you retcon that. I have a Xmas party tonight, but a small window to copy over posts I draft during work today.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 23, 2013)

DM [sblock]In my last post, I forgot I was Hasted.  Could I move forward to N 25 for ten more feet of movement?[/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 23, 2013)

Arianna tries to get into the fight, but Anaerion's good intentions have become a hindrance, trapping her.  Pushing forward, despite the dangers, she moves out of her seat to open space, but the turkey demon sees her and reaches out with a claw, tearing through the mermaid's scales.  Moving on just a tail, she is not getting far enough out, so she casts her spell defensively.  But, the pain the of her wounds and the hectic situation causes it to fizzle, leaving her exposed. 

[sblock=Sylvain]Yes. N25 is new position.[/sblock][sblock=Relic's action]Relic spent his time traveling focused on two specific things, more spells and research.  Borric wasn't a focus, or probably even noticed.  So, he wouldn't have known what enchantments are on his weapon.  So, I am going to keep his actions as is.  Info gathering about "new" friends or other guests is something no one did while traveling.[/sblock][sblock=Anaerion]Yeah, yeah! Join the dark side!   One good black tentacles can take out forty or fifty of the rich, prattling merchants. In all this chaos, no one will know it was you.  Bwahahaha!  [/sblock]

[sblock=Mid Round 2]Names in gold still have actions available.
Edit: Ack!!!  I screwed up Arianna's actions.  Oh well.  She's not evil.  She is not affected by the circle! 

117/117 AC 19  K28 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 8r, Fly 50r, good weapon, ~ 5', drink potion of Fly
..83/83. AC 18 K29 ~ Relic ~ Haste 8r ~ move and cast Align Weapon on Borric's Holy Giant Slayer
..82/82. AC 17 L32 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 8r ~ move and Fortune Borric
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~ Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 30  L31 ~ Borric ~ Haste 8r, +2 Heroism 999r, 1 Fortune reroll, ~
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/4 MI/ ~ picked up rod, cast Mirror Image
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', 
..69/82. AC 18 AN28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr ~ move, cast defensively Cast Defensively: 1D20+13 = [3]+13 = 16 failed, lose spell
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ swing and miss/miss/miss
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~ Breninyr ~ move and cast Chains of Perdition
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 109r, 
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ defend

???/??? AC 30 P23 ~ Announcer ~ flurry 4 attacks, 1 hit for 22
..??/??. AC 22 P22 ~ Usher1  ~ moved, attacked, missed

Green BD25 ~ High Priest,  
???/??? AC ?? SR?? F BD24 Magenta ~ Alton Allbright DEMON!!, Reverse Gravity 
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-39/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 ~ Taking out stunned merchants first
???/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ focused 5 attack on monk, killed him
-24/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 0 ~ went after merchants, wounding 3
-39/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon D ~ AQ19 0 ~ focused 5 attacks on AQ20 barbarian,
-22/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 7->2 Mirror Images ~  magic missles hit it, monks popping images, focused on weak monk almost  dropping him
???/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon B ~ Z23 ~ 0 6 Mirror Images ~ howling and struttin his tail feathers
-75/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon C ~  AF35 ~ 3 Mirror Images ~ easy target stunned merchant and focus  attacked second, was critted by a paladin
???/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF17 ~ 0 7 Mirror Images ~ taunting and strutting tail feathers
-54/1?? AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~ 5 Mirror Images ~ whalloped by barbarian female, retaliated heavily, AoO vs Arianna for movement: 1D20+15 = [5]+15 = 20 hits for damage: 2D6+5 = [4, 4]+5 = 13
-25/1?? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AV25 ~ B 6 Mirror Images ~ howling and struttin his tail feathers
..-44/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon A ~ AR6.. ~ focus on AP14 
..-31/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AE39 ~ focus on AG34
..-45/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon C ~ BA39 ~ focus on AN37
..-26/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon D ~ .W35 ~ failed action

18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch A ~ BD12 ~ move
18/18 AC14 ~Dretch B ~ BA10 ~ Charge Attack, nat 20 , Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch C ~ BA11 ~ miss,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch D ~ BA12 ~ miss,hit,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch E ~ BA13 ~ hit,hit,miss, DEAd
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch F ~ BA14 ~ miss,nat20,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch G ~ BA15 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch H ~ BB11 ~ nat20,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch I ~ BA19 ~ double move, roasted dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch J ~ BA18 ~ move,miss, DEAD
2/18 AC14 ~ Dretch K ~ BB20 ~ move, made save on nat20, stinking cloud 
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch L ~ BC10 ~  Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch M ~ BC11 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch N ~ BD18 ~ double move, roasted dead
4/18 AC14 ~ Dretch O ~ BD11 ~ miss,miss,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch P ~ BA16 ~ move, miss, roasted deead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch Q ~ BE10 ~ miss,miss,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch R ~ BE11 ~ 5', hit,miss,miss 
8/18 AC14 ~ Dretch S ~ BC11 ~ move,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch T ~ BB17 ~ double move, roasted dead 
[/sblock] link=http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral10.jpg [sblock=inline map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 23, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric spared a glance up at the flying creatures and replied with affirmation, "No fookin' kissin' the demons. I got it."

With the normally drunken elf taking himself aloft, the fighter felt that he better focus on the nearby demons and do what he can to take them down a quickly as possible.

Aiding the knights and monks around him, he lunged between them and attempts to wrap Giantslayer’s chain around an ankle to drag the demon off its feet so they all could bash the hell out it.

[sblock=Crunch] Using Lunge & Greater Trip with Combat Reflexes
Full Attack, popping Mirage Image on a roll of a 1:
1st Trip on WTD A (Hero, Haste, Flank) : 1D20+29 = [17]+29 = 46; 1D3 = [1] = 1 & 1st AoO from tripping, Holy Flail : 1D20+25 = [11]+25 = 36; 1D8+10+2D6 = [1]+10+[6, 3] = 20; 1D3 = [2] = 2 = Prone and Popped a Mirror Image
2nd Attack from Haste, Holy Flail : 1D20+25 = [9]+25 = 34; 1D8+10+2D6 = [4]+10+[5, 6] = 25; 1D2 = [2] = 2 Popped last Mirror Image
3rd Attack with  Fortune, Holy Flail,& Using PA : 1D20+17 = [10]+17 = 27; 1D8+16+2D6 = [4]+16+[3, 2] = 25;  3rd Attack with Fortune reroll: 1D20+17 = [10]+17 = 27

Looks like WTD A is Prone, without Mirror Images, and took 25 damage[/sblock][sblock=OOC Note]Regarding knowing our allies: I guess all any one needed to do was post one sentence that said they exchanged some personal history and capabilities while they traveled. 

But, I did not even consider writing that myself at the time, because I assumed it happened anyway during a lengthy journey. {shrugs} But Relic was present when Borric introduced himself in the DWI with his holy flail.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste, 29 with Lunge
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 24, 2013)

Unable to hit the target Borric knocked prone, Aradra moves his sights to the next demon in the main asle, and opens fire.  Knowing that his target has those copy images up, he is more focused on destroying the images than hitting the monster.

However, his first 4 arrows go wide, and do not even come close to hitting the demon.  the 5th arrow misses the actual demon, but pops one of the images before it his a pew in the back.  A scowl appears on Aradra's face;  he never has this much problem hitting his targets.  
[sblock=Actions]
Aradra:
Full Round Attack on Z23:
Shot 1 1d20+15=17, 2d8+18=25, 1d6=4 Miss by 10 no image Pop.  Rolled wrong damage at any rate.
Shot 2 1d20+15=16, 2d6+9=19, 1d6=4 Miss by 11 no image Pop (WTF?!  a 2 and a 1?!)
Shot 3 1d20+10=16, 2d6+9=19, 1d6=1 Miss by 11 no image pop (/tear) I even hit the guy!
Shot 4 (only hits on nat 20) 1d20+5=23, 2d6+9=16, 1d6=4 MISS BY 4 POPS A DAMN IMAGE!  RAWR!

Swift Action: Cry a little on the inside...

Shadow: Guarding Aradra
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +15/+15/+10/+5 DA/RS/MS
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 25, 2013)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka massages her temples in an attempt to rub away the echoes of the shriek that froze her mind.  Finally summoning enough strength of will to act she begins summoning her protector, Drevezh'korol.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Full-round action: cast Summon Eidolon[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 6/6 remaining.
2nd level: 5/5 remaining.
3rd level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 21
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:*
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Not currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12)
Bite
Hooves (x2)[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 25, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury shakes his head violently to dispel the lingering muzziness caused by the shrieking demon and looks around to see where he can best take advantage.  The cathedral is such a chaotic mess with battles breaking out everywhere and demons surging over the dandies and ladies and merchants and knights that he can barely think to figure out what to do.  But, since acting without thinking is Fury's strength he pushes his way quickly along the pew to the aisle drawing his rapier and dagger as he goes then dives towards the side of Kalinn, the icy warrior-woman from the Seithr Mountains.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: to AK21
Free: draw rapier & dagger
Standard: Move to AL24 Acrobatics to avoid AoO (1d20+27=29)[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 26, 2013)

Borric is able to wrap the chain of his flail around a tallon and bring the vulture like creature down.  Pounding on it again, others follow suit, and are able to keep it down, to the point of it stops moving.  

The screams of panic are being cut, first by one, then another voice joins, and another.  The bards have stepped up to do their duty and inspire the congregation.  Bursts of healing energies wash over the crowds.  But the rest is chaos.  Some running towards battle, while others running away, crashing into one another in the narrows between the pews.  

Many of the armored corp are either bouncing in the air a dozen feet off the ground, or are having to be funnelled around the stone pews, into the waiting claws of one of the vulture demons.  A few are gaining their bearings and invoking flight, but many are trapped in place.

The purple horned demons are taking heavy wounds, but are focusing their attacks on the weakest around them.  Not just going for the knockout, but the kill, they are consuming the souls of the dead to replenish themselves.  Now that the civilians have started congregating in the corners and sides, the winged women dive in for a feast.  Sucking the life out of their victims, they are restoring their own lives as well.  

Although the grand demon in front is taking some hits from monks and the elderly paladin that was retiring, he stretches out his clawed hand and another swath of combatants get tossed into the air like rag dolls.   The turkey vulture like creatures are either taking on the hordes that are rushing them with fearce deterimination or are taunting and scaring the civilians, strutting like peacocks.  Although one has fallen, the determination for a blood bath has not wavered in the others.

Poor little cannon fodder that the dretches are, their pig like squeals can be heard from the noxious fog as they are apparently are being slaughtered.  

In the middle of the chamber, a treant arrives...

[sblock=Combat Round 3]
117/117 AC 19  K28 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 7r, Fly 49r, good weapon, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18 K29 ~ Relic ~ Haste 7r ~ 
..82/82. AC 17 L32 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 7r ~ 
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~ Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 30  L31 ~ Borric ~ Haste 7r, +2 Heroism 998r, ~
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC998r/4 MI/ ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', 
..65/65. AC 21 AO26 ~Drevezh'Korol ~
..69/82. AC 18 AN28 ~Arianna ~ MA/4hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 108r, 
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ defend

???/??? AC 30 P23 ~ Announcer ~ flurry 4 attacks, 1 hit for 18
..??/??. AC 22 P22 ~ Usher1  ~ moved, attacked, missed

Green BD25 ~ High Priest,  Failed defensive cast
-10-12-43-12 ???/??? AC ?? SR?? F BD24 Magenta ~ Alton Allbright DEMON!!,  Another Reverse Gravity 
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin, hit twice

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

+120-75-39/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 ~ Gore,Claw P18 killed, Crit, not confirmed, hit, miss doing 22 to Q17, +swift 
-44-5-25-40-55 ???/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
+120-24-19-22/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 0 ~ ~ swift Gore, claw, AP32 dead, 2 hits on AQ30 
+120-39-10/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon E ~ AQ19 B ~ swift AQ20 barb, 4 attacks, kills, 5' step, attacks wizard
-18-9-7-5-20-6-9-47/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Unconscious Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-23-14/11? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D 1 Mirror Images ~ howling and struttin his tail feathers
-75-20-14/11? AC27 SR20 ~ Teetering Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 2 confirmed crits + 2 regular on AE35  
???/11? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ C 4 Mirror Images ~ 5' taunting and strutting tail feathers
-54/11? AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~ 2 Mirror Images ~ 4 hits on barb for kill
-25/11? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D 5 Mirror Images ~ howling and struttin his tail feathers
..-53/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon A ~ AS7.. ~  attacking civilians, vampiric touch
..-30/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AM41 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch
..-60/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch missed
..-46/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon D ~ .K27 ~ double move 

18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch A ~ BD12 ~ miss, miss
18/18 AC14 ~Dretch B ~ BA10 ~ Charge Attack, nat 20 , Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch C ~ BA11 ~ miss,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch D ~ BA12 ~ miss,hit,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch E ~ BA13 ~ hit,hit,miss, DEAd
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch F ~ BA14 ~ miss,nat20,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch G ~ BA15 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch H ~ BB11 ~ nat20,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch I ~ BA19 ~ double move, roasted dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch J ~ BA18 ~ move,miss, DEAD
2/18 AC14 ~ Dretch K ~ BB20 ~ DEAD, tried moving, Gacked by AoO
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch L ~ BC10 ~  Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch M ~ BC11 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch N ~ BD18 ~ double move, roasted dead
4/18 AC14 ~ Dretch O ~ BD11 ~ DEAD miss,miss,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch P ~ BA16 ~ move, miss, roasted deead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch Q ~ BE10 ~ miss, miss
4/18 AC14 ~ Dretch R ~ BC15 ~  move, takes AoO, stinking cloud
8/18 AC14 ~ Dretch S ~ BC11 ~ DEAD move,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch T ~ BB17 ~ double move, roasted dead 
[/sblock]link=http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral11.jpg[sblock=inline map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 26, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric was satisfied that he helped to take down one of the bigger ones and he moved on to the next one. He moved past the guys pounding on the unconscious demon to slip between the two pews and reach the horned demon that was reeking so much havoc.

Again he lunged past someone and hooked a limb to drag down the demon and crashing the flail into the bastard for good measure.

Borric was curt as he told the person in front of him, "Pull back, I can finish this blighter."

[sblock=Crunch] Using Lunge & Greater Trip with Combat Reflexes
Move to Q20
Greater Trip on Horned Demon A (Haste, Flank, Hero) (1d20+29=35)
Assuming that trips it, Follow-up AoO on  Horned Demon A (Haste, Flank, Hero) (1d20+25=38,  1d8+10+2d6=24)
& if Applicable AoO on Horned Demon  A (Haste, Flank, Hero) (1d20+25=44,  1d8+10+2d6=19)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste, 29 with Lunge
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 26, 2013)

Syl moves forward, toward the now deceased demon that Borric had been beating on, keeping the fighter inside the range of his continuing Fortune Hex.  He kept hoping that the crowd would disperse, so he could begin using more of his area of effect spells.

Actions [sblock]
Move action:  Move forward to Q 23
Move action:  Cackle Fortune Hex for Borric.[/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 26, 2013)

[sblock=Eidolon Question]
If Anaerion casts Haste, would it also effect Arianna when Teq finally arrives?  Or would Anaerion have to wait till Teq is summoned before Teq can be effected by any spells?

I ask mostly since everyone is in perfect position, so Haste looks perfect right now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 26, 2013)

[sblock=Eidolon question]The synthesist only has one body.  Different shapes, but it is considered one body.  So, spells cast on it affect it before and after the eidolon arrives.  So, mage armor and haste would affect her in both forms.  It is the same as if she did an enlarge self, transformation or dragon form.  The previous spells on her still work.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 26, 2013)

Seeing the apperance of Drev, Anaerion smirks just a little bit. "OOOO, I know what's about to happen!  I love this part!" says Malkovian, as Anaerion floats past Elenka and rises off the ground.  

Weaving the spell with his hands, Anaerion says "Grant those who fight evil the power of speed, that their swiftness may bring us closer to Victory!"

At once, the wooden man and Elenka find themselves once again under Anaerion's haste spell, but so do the other's targeting the mirror imaged creature, including the raging teifling and the well dressed human male.  
[sblock=Actions]
Move Action: 10' east, 5' off the ground.
Standard Action: Haste spell, targeting: 
Frost, Drev, Arianna, Orlando, Elenka, Anaerion, and 3 random soldiers fighting.  I couldn't find a way to get close enough to Bren without provoking an AoO, sorry 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 65 + 19
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
False Life: 4 Hours (19)
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes
Mirror Image: 9 Minutes / 4 Images

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
Piercing Rod: 3/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 26, 2013)

Aradra, determined to do more than this time around, feels the power of _something_ focusing his aim, and with his first 2 arrows blasts the last image surrounding the feather strutting creature.  However, that is the only time his arrows even come close to hitting the creature;  His other 3 arrows do not come even close to hitting the creature again, and with a growl of frustration Aradra realizes his dream was coming to fruition;  he cannot hit these things with any accuracy.
[sblock=Actions]
Aradra:
Full Round Attack on Z23:
Shot 1 +17: 1d20+17=31, 4d6+22=38, 1d2=2 Destroyed the last image
Shot 2 +17:1d20+17=24, 2d6+11=23 Miss
Shot 3 +12: 1d20+12=22, 2d6+11=15 Miss
Shot 4 (only hits on nat 20) +7: 1d20+7=21, 2d6+11=18 Not a 20

Here is hoping all my bad rolls are done now /cry

Shadow: Guarding Aradra
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 105/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17/+17/+12/+7 DA/RS/MS/IC +2
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 10/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 26, 2013)

Daylily rises unsteadily into the air, cackling gleefully.  "This is many more goods than before!"  He gains some altitude and heads toward the altar, swiping at a turkey demon on the way.

[sblock=OOC]No rage this round either.  Go to about AJ23 at roughly 20' altitude.  (Basically, high enough up that he is not in a threatened square, but low enough that can Lunge and hit the turkey demon with 15' reach.  If he doesn't have the movement for AJ23, then AB or AC 23 at the same height and hit that turkey demon instead.  then activate Lunge and take a swipe.

+17 base +1 Lunge +1 Haste (1d20+19=29, 1d10+19=27) (And by 'Lunge' I mean 'Higher Ground.'  Derp.)

Mirror Image 1=hit (1d2=2) if necessary[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 137/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Glaive Guisarme
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Aligned Weapon, Fly, Lunge, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 14/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 27, 2013)

Arianna wants to bring Teq Oola into the battle, but his form is too similar to the creatures that have ambushed the proceedings, so she sidesteps away from the battle and works to enhance Drev instead who has just arrived.  His maul-like fists harden and crackle with a bit of mana.

Daylily leaps into the air, and while passing over one of the turkey vultures, chops, just missing the soldier, but slicing the buzzard cleanly.

[sblock=Combat Mid Round 3]Going up costs double distance, so Daylily takes his swing at the first turkey in the path instead of the second.

117/117 AC 19  K28 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 7r, Fly 49r, good weapon, ~ fly up and hit one turkey
..83/83. AC 18 K29 ~ Relic ~ Haste 7r ~ 
..82/82. AC 17 L32 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 7r ~ move and cackle
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~ Orlando ~ Haste 9r
105/105 AC 30  L31 ~ Borric ~ Haste 7r, +2 Heroism 998r, ~ move and thump
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC998r/4 MI/ Haste 9r ~ move and cast haste
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 9r
..65/65. AC 21 AO26 ~Drevezh'Korol ~ Haste 9r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr ~
..69/82. AC 18 AN28 ~Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 9r~ 5' step and Cast Greater Magic Fang +1 all on Drev
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 9r
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 108r, plink, miss, miss, whimpers
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ defend

???/??? AC 30 P23 ~ Announcer ~ flurry 4 attacks, 1 hit for 18
..??/??. AC 22 P22 ~ Usher1  ~ moved, attacked, missed

Green BD25 ~ High Priest,  Failed defensive cast
-10-12-43-12 ???/??? AC ?? SR?? F BD24 Magenta ~ Alton Allbright DEMON!!,  Another Reverse Gravity 
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin, hit twice

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-28/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 ~ prone 
-169/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
???/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 0 ~ ~ swift Gore, claw, AP32 dead, 2 hits on AQ30 
???/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon E ~ AQ19 B ~ swift AQ20 barb, 4 attacks, kills, 5' step, attacks wizard
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Unconscious Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-64/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ howling and struttin his tail feathers
-109/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Teetering Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 2 confirmed crits + 2 regular on AE35  
???/11? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ C 4 Mirror Images ~ 5' taunting and strutting tail feathers
-54/11? AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~ 2 Mirror Images ~ 4 hits on barb for kill
-25/11? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D 5 Mirror Images ~ howling and struttin his tail feathers
..-53/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon A ~ AS7.. ~  attacking civilians, vampiric touch
..-30/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AM41 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch
..-60/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch missed
..-46/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon D ~ .K27 ~ double move 

18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch A ~ BD12 ~ miss, miss
18/18 AC14 ~Dretch B ~ BA10 ~ Charge Attack, nat 20 , Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch C ~ BA11 ~ miss,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch D ~ BA12 ~ miss,hit,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch E ~ BA13 ~ hit,hit,miss, DEAd
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch F ~ BA14 ~ miss,nat20,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch G ~ BA15 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch H ~ BB11 ~ nat20,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch I ~ BA19 ~ double move, roasted dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch J ~ BA18 ~ move,miss, DEAD
2/18 AC14 ~ Dretch K ~ BB20 ~ DEAD, tried moving, Gacked by AoO
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch L ~ BC10 ~  Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch M ~ BC11 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch N ~ BD18 ~ double move, roasted dead
4/18 AC14 ~ Dretch O ~ BD11 ~ DEAD miss,miss,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch P ~ BA16 ~ move, miss, roasted deead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch Q ~ BE10 ~ miss, miss
4/18 AC14 ~ Dretch R ~ BC15 ~  move, takes AoO, stinking cloud
8/18 AC14 ~ Dretch S ~ BC11 ~ DEAD move,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch T ~ BB17 ~ double move, roasted dead 
[/sblock]
link=http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral12.jpg[sblock=Inline Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2013)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka feels magic take hold of her and give a little extra speed to her movements.  Her lips twitch as she recognizes the spell that she herself frequently casts.  She sees Arianna target Drevezh'korol with something then nods as she realizes the other summoner has just enhanced his natural weapons.  Elenka casts her own enhancement on her guardian and with a horrendous cracking sound Drevezh'korol grows to double his size.

"Walk softly and carry a big stick.  Get him, Drevezh'korol!"

Her admonition is lost in the roar of battle.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Spellcraft to Identify Arianna's spell (1d20+11=20)
Standard: cast Evolution Surge: Large
Move: draw Wand of Bless Weapon
Drev expands into AO25, AP25-26[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* Wand of Bless Weapon
*Conditions:* Haste 
*Spells:*
1st level: 6/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 21
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65 79
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Evolution Surge (see below)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [34 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 +21 (2d8+12) [+7 BAB, +12 STR, +1 WF, -1 size, +1 Haste, +1 GMF, +2 Bane] [+2d6 dmg] [PA -2 hit, +4 dmg]
Bite +18 +20 (1d8+12) 
Hooves (x2) +16 +18 (1d6+12) [-2 2ndary] [PA -2 hit, +2 dmg]
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2013)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Magic swirls in a cloud around the malformed treant and Drevezh'korol roars as his wooden bones crack under the influence of Elenka's growth magics.  He casts his gaze around looking for his charge and sees that she is safe.  Or, as safe as she can be in the madness of the demonic invasion.  His attention, however, is fully captured by the turkey demon directly in front of him.

Drevezh'korol draws back and very nearly flings himself at the demon: clenched fists swing out twice landing and damaging the demon and once bursting one of its mirror images.  Biting at the demon fails but he manages to smash his root-like foot into the demon's knee although a second attempt doesn't successfully strike.

It looks like it is enough, however, as the turkey demon totters and falls.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Full Attack w/Power Attack vs. WTD E:
Slam #1 (all mods listed in statblock below) (1d20+23=42)
--Slam #1 dmg (2d8+2d6+19=33)
--Mirror Image check: Demon on 1 (1d3=1)
Slam #2 (1d20+23=39)
--Slam #2 dmg (2d8+2d6+19=44)
--Mirror Image check: Demon on 1 (1d3=2) POP!
Slam #3 (haste) (1d20+23=39)
--Slam #3 dmg (2d8+2d6+19=44)
-- Mirror Image check: Demon on 1 (1d2=1)
Bite (1d20+22=26) MISS
Hoof #1 (1d20+20=34)
--Hoof #1 dmg (3d6+11=24)
-- Mirror Image check: Demon on 1 (1d2=1)
Hoof #2 (1d20+20=21) MISS
Damages: 33 + 44 + 24 = 101 (DR?)
EDIT: +6 dmg (looks like Drev is in Inspire Courage radius)
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 21
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65 79
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Evolution Surge (see below)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [34 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12) +23 (2d8+2d6+19)[+7 BAB, +12 STR, +1 WF, -1 size, +1 Haste, +1 GMF, +2 Bane, +2 flank] [+2d6 dmg] [PA -2 hit, +4 dmg]
Bite +18 +22 (1d8+12) 
Hooves (x2) +16 +20 (3d6+11) (1d6+6) [-2 2ndary] [PA -2 hit, +2 dmg]
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"Gah!  You puffed up turkey...!"

Before he can call any insults of substance the creature falls at Orlando's feet, felled by the walking tree on the opposite side of the demon.  The rogue scans the battlefield and sees another demon not far off but the flying ones concern him as they seem to be swooping down upon their victims with impunity.

"Ho, wizards!" He calls out to the red-headed female who just summoned the treant and her companion.  He points to the flying female demons with the tip of his dagger.  "Can you bring those things down?"





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Hrm. Delay for Kalinn.[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 27, 2013)

Relic casts a protective spell on himself. A moment later there appear to be 5 of the old codger standing where a moment before there was one. He then hurries up the main isle that seems momentarily clear of confused and frightened patrons.

[sblock=Actions] Cast Mirror Image on himself (1d4+3= 4 mirror images) and move 30 + 30 ft to AA25 [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 83/83 
AC: 14 (15) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Haste (7 rounds) Move +30 ft; Mirror Image (9 mins): 4 left
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +11
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Empty Slot
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(48/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 27, 2013)

The treant grows in size, then wallops, bites and kicks the buzzard demon.  After the onslaught, bloody feathers simply fall to the ground limply.
[sblock=Combat Mid Round 3 still]Going up costs double distance, so Daylily takes his swing at the first turkey in the path instead of the second.
Drev's Bite hit too because of the Bard Song.

117/117 AC 19  K28 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 7r, Fly 49r, good weapon, ~ fly up and hit one turkey
..83/83. AC 18 K29 ~ Relic ~ Haste 7r ~ 4 mirror images + move
..82/82. AC 17 L32 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 7r ~ move and cackle
..99/99. AC 24 AJ17 ~ Orlando ~ Haste 9r ~ Delay for Kalinn
105/105 AC 30  L31 ~ Borric ~ Haste 7r, +2 Heroism 998r, ~ move and thump
..65/65. AC 17 AN30 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC998r/4 MI/ Haste 9r ~ move and cast haste
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 9r, Evolution Surge Drev to large
..65/65. AC 21 AO26 ~Drevezh'Korol ~ Haste 9r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 90r ~ smash!!
..69/82. AC 18 AN28 ~Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 9r~ 5' step and Cast Greater Magic Fang +1 all on Drev
164/164 AC 28 AD28 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 9r
..74/74. AC 18 AJ16 ~Breninyr ~ Chain of Perdition active
105/105 AC 26  V15 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 108r, plink, miss, miss, whimpers
101/101 AC 22 W14 ~ Shadow ~ defend

???/??? AC 30 P23 ~ Announcer ~ flurry 4 attacks, 1 hit for 18
..??/??. AC 22 P22 ~ Usher1  ~ moved, attacked, missed

Green BD25 ~ High Priest,  Failed defensive cast
-10-12-43-12 ???/??? AC ?? SR?? F BD24 Magenta ~ Alton Allbright DEMON!!,  Another Reverse Gravity 
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin, hit twice

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-28/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 ~ prone 
-169/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
???/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 0 ~ ~ swift Gore, claw, AP32 dead, 2 hits on AQ30 
???/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon E ~ AQ19 B ~ swift AQ20 barb, 4 attacks, kills, 5' step, attacks wizard
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Unconscious Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-64/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ howling and struttin his tail feathers
-109/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Teetering Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 2 confirmed crits + 2 regular on AE35  
???/11? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ C 4 Mirror Images ~ 5' taunting and strutting tail feathers
-54-97/112 AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~ 1 Mirror Images ~ 
-25/11? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D 5 Mirror Images ~ howling and struttin his tail feathers
..-53/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon A ~ AS7.. ~  attacking civilians, vampiric touch
..-30/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AM41 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch
..-60/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch missed
..-46/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon D ~ .K27 ~ double move 

18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch A ~ BD12 ~ miss, miss
18/18 AC14 ~Dretch B ~ BA10 ~ Charge Attack, nat 20 , Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch C ~ BA11 ~ miss,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch D ~ BA12 ~ miss,hit,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch E ~ BA13 ~ hit,hit,miss, DEAd
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch F ~ BA14 ~ miss,nat20,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch G ~ BA15 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch H ~ BB11 ~ nat20,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch I ~ BA19 ~ double move, roasted dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch J ~ BA18 ~ move,miss, DEAD
2/18 AC14 ~ Dretch K ~ BB20 ~ DEAD, tried moving, Gacked by AoO
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch L ~ BC10 ~  Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch M ~ BC11 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch N ~ BD18 ~ double move, roasted dead
4/18 AC14 ~ Dretch O ~ BD11 ~ DEAD miss,miss,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch P ~ BA16 ~ move, miss, roasted deead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch Q ~ BE10 ~ miss, miss
4/18 AC14 ~ Dretch R ~ BC15 ~  move, takes AoO, stinking cloud
8/18 AC14 ~ Dretch S ~ BC11 ~ DEAD move,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch T ~ BB17 ~ double move, roasted dead 
[/sblock]link=http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral13.jpg[sblock=inline map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2013)

[section]
Bren looks around for the best way to help now that the first target of his Chain is down and out. He moves the Chain to the next demon down the aisle, and as the spell works to overcome the demon's resistance - and disappears with a *pop* as it fails - he holds out his hands. A bolt of searing light blasts forth, but merely sizzles the air beside the demon as it goes harmlessly by.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Shift _Chain of Perdition_ to AU24
Standard: Cast _Searing Light_ at Turkey Demon F. Caster Level vs. Spell Resistance (1d20+8=21). RTA (1d20+9=10) {{Damn it!}}
_Chain of Perdition_: Caster Level Check vs. Spell Resistance (1d20+8=15) {{And the hits - er, misses - just keep on coming! Spell is dispelled.}}
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2013)

[section]

Kalinn, her first foe dropped without her doing anything to help, growls in frustration and leaps over the fallen corpse to rush at the next turkey thing in the line. She slides to a stop, using the momentum of her run to propel _Winterbite_ around in a vicious circle. The raging ice princess curses roundly as her blade cleaves the creature, only to see one of its mirrors *pop* into nothingness.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to AT25
Standard: Attack (1d20+18=23) (Miss, but dispels an image.)
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Since the wizards don't seem to hear his called question amongst the shrieking of demons and their victims and the chanting of bards and Kalinn has taken off after the next demon Fury follows at a lope.  He slides to a halt just off the barbarian's left shoulder then dives and rolls past the demon putting the demon between himself and Kalinn so that the magic of his dagger can enhance the other fighter's attacks.

With his back to the big demon at the front of the cathedral the hair on Fury's neck stands up.  Fury grins and holds his weapons in a ready position.

"Maybe we'll get to strike this one, eh, princess?" 





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: to AS26
Acrobatics to avoid AoO (1d20+27=29)
Standard: Move to AW26 avoiding AoO
(Menacing provides +4 for other flankers)
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Haste

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 30, 2013)

The battle rages on, with the side of light seemingly getting the upper hand.  The buzzard demon that fell near the front  doors has not disappeared like a summoned creature, so the group around it continue an onslaught, dismembering it to make sure it does not regenerate.  

The warrior corp have converged on another of the buzzards to the east, and with continual blows, take it down as well.  Although, some of those blows are warrior upon warrior, as apparently not everyone had headed Anaerion's shouts.  

A couple more piggish squeals spring forth from the oily smoke to the right of the dais.  Drev, having pummeled the central buzzard into a bloody pile of feathers leaves the heroes in the center of the chamber scrambling to get to new targets.  

The buzzard that Daylily jumped over is taking a beating, but none as vicious as Daylily's blade's bite.  It struggles to stand and continue its taunting and screeching.  Just as the group beating on it think is going to fall, a flash of blue light from an amulet around its scrawny neck gives the beast new vigor to continue its terrifying dance.

Some of the civilians have made their ways to the edge aisles and out the front door.  Many are stuck between the demons and a large wolf, that's blocking the aisle, so they huddle around the archer hoping he will defend them.    The side chapels are too filling with civilians, looking to get out of danger via any way possible.  These flocks of tender morsels only serve to draw in the succubi though.  One is caught by a paladin with a sword through its back.  Even though it is not his normally honorable way, the paladin will take his victory with pride.

The areas that were hit with confusion spells in the opening salvo have devolved into outright brawls as the spells escalate by their very nature.  Apparently even merchants carry sharp daggers and are well versed in their use.

The purple horned demons are fighting the most methodical and organized in this ambush.  Focusing on the weakest around them, they are going for great carnage, dismemberments and beheadings.  The deaths they are causing are fueling their rage and healing their bodies with unnatural speed.   Even though Borric has sent one to his back, it stands taking two more shots.  It is able to drag down the rogue next to him and rend him with several attacks, until only bloody smears are under the beast.   

And up front, the grand demon of them all.  Having blinding smoke to one side, unnatural gravity plumes to the other, he stands there like a conductor in a symphony of chaos.  Waiving his clawed hand, another row of warriors are tossed into the air like rag dolls.  This time, it was the warrior corp to the east.  Even though they had taken out the buzzard that was blocking their way, he had done his job long enough to get them bunched together.  Bouncing ten to fifteen feet in the air, many are stuck just as many of the other warriors previously affected. 

The taunting and screeching of the buzzard demons reaches a crescendo in unison and waves of purple electricity bursts forth from each of the beasts.  The waves intersect and build each other, harming almost all in their wake.  Those civilians that were still in the middle sections are fried to a crisp, dropping like flies.  Many of those that had fled to the edges were only caught up in one or two of the waves.  While unconscious and bleeding out, they might have a chance of survival.  Civilians are not the only ones to drop.  Many of those that were wounded in battle already suffered enough to drop them as well.  Very few in the cathedral are able to escape the effects of the Dance of Ruin, an obscure ritual not seen by mortals for quite a while.  And yet, no one is going to forget the carnage laid out here today. 


[sblock=Combat Round 4]
117/117 AC 19  AB23 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 6r, Fly 48r, good weapon, ~ Reflex DC19 for 48 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..83/83. AC 18 AA25 ~ Relic ~ Haste 6r ~ Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..82/82. AC 17 N22 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 6r ~ Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..99/99. AC 24 AW26 ~ Orlando ~ Haste 8r ~ Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
105/105 AC 30 Q20 ~ Borric ~ Haste 6r, +2 Heroism 997r, Fortune ~ AoO counted B19 Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..65/65. AC 17 AN28 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC997r/4 MI/ Haste 8r ~ Reflex DC19 for 48 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 8r, Reflex DC19 for 48 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..65/65. AC 21 AO25 ~Drevezh'Korol ~ Haste 8r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 89r ~  Reflex DC19 for 48 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..69/82. AC 18 AQ27 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 8r~ Reflex DC19 for 48 Electricity damage, save 1/2
164/164 AC 28 AT25 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 8r ~ Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..74/74. AC 18 M20 ~ Breninyr ~ Reflex DC19 for 48 Electricity damage, save 1/2
105/105 AC 26 X14 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 107r, Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
101/101 AC 22 V14 ~ Shadow ~ defend Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2

Electricity damage from Dance of Ruin (5d6=17, 10d6=29, 15d6=48) DC 17, 18 or 19 Reflex.  The purple shaded circles.

Green BE26 ~ High Priest,  Failed yet another defensive cast
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin, hit once

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

+120-16-12-A14-33-B19-28/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 ~ stands provokes 3, 2 hit, 5 attacks on Q17, 4 hits, kill
-169/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
+120-9-18/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 0 ~ ~ swift, 3 hits on AQ30, kill 
+120-27-15/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon E ~ AQ19 F ~ swift wizard,5', 2hits, crit, kill wizard, 2 misses on next
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
+12-64-11-9-11-10-9/112 AC27 SR20 ~  Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ finish Dance of Ruin
-12-22-7-109/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 
-3-13-10-15/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ G 1 Mirror Images ~ finish Dance of Ruin
-54-97/112 AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~
-25/11? AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D 3 Mirror Images ~ finish Dance of Ruin
..-32/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon A ~ AS7.. ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch, hit
..-30/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AM42 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch, missed
..-16-5-15-60/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD  Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ 
..-10-12-46/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon D ~ .K27 ~ start flying again
-33-77 ???/??? AC 30 SR26 F BD24 Magenta ~ Alton Allbright DEMON!!,  Another Reverse Gravity 

18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch A ~ BD12 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~Dretch B ~ BA10 ~ Charge Attack, nat 20 , Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch C ~ BA11 ~ miss,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch D ~ BA12 ~ miss,hit,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch E ~ BA13 ~ hit,hit,miss, DEAd
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch F ~ BA14 ~ miss,nat20,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch G ~ BA15 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch H ~ BB11 ~ nat20,miss,miss, DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch I ~ BA19 ~ double move, roasted dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch J ~ BA18 ~ move,miss, DEAD
2/18 AC14 ~ Dretch K ~ BB20 ~ DEAD, tried moving, Gacked by AoO
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch L ~ BC10 ~  Dead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch M ~ BC11 ~ DEAD
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch N ~ BD18 ~ double move, roasted dead
4/18 AC14 ~ Dretch O ~ BD11 ~ DEAD miss,miss,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch P ~ BA16 ~ move, miss, roasted deead
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch Q ~ BE10 ~ DEAD
4/18 AC14 ~ Dretch R ~ BC15 ~ DEAD
8/18 AC14 ~ Dretch S ~ BC11 ~ DEAD move,miss
18/18 AC14 ~ Dretch T ~ BB17 ~ double move, roasted dead 
[/sblock]link=http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral14.jpg[sblock=Inline map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2013)

[section]
Lightning surges through Bren's body, eliciting a scream of pain. Determined to do _something, and frustrated at the complete failure of his prayers to impact the battle, the young priest *blinks* from his position to one right beside the nearest horned demon. Grey flames burst into being around his fists as he lashes out once . . . twice at the demon before him, but the beast easily evades his blows. At least, it seems that way . . . and then Bren feels something guide his second blow; he extends his reach just a bit more, and lands a solid fist to the creature's jaw._​_[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Reflex Save (1d20+8=16) Ouch! Didn't break a 10 (again).

Move: 15' Step (Jaunt Boots) to AP21
Swift: Channel Energy through Amulet
Full Round: Full Attack (1d20+15=25, 1d20+10=28) vs. Horned Demon E for no damage, 'cause they both miss. But at least I broke a 10 with one of 'em. Timely Inspiration from Anaerion means Damage (5d6=14).
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 31/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]_


----------



## Systole (Dec 30, 2013)

Daylily wasn't paying attention to the buzzard demon, but when it strikes him with lightning, he cackles gleefully rather than crying out in pain.  "Hah, goods!  I was think there was no fightings in you.  But you is die now so friend Furry can make you into hat!  And no more dance!"

[sblock=OOC]Reflex (1d20+8=17)

Full attack with Rage/Haste/High Ground/Lunge/Reckless Abandon/Adv. Str. Surge for Knockdown in place of first attack.  Iterative attacks assume prone.

Knockdown (+18 base +12 RA/Adv SS + 1 High ground + 1 Haste = +32) (1d20+32=36) EDIT: Forgot to mention, 8 damage from Knockdown.
Attack (+21/+16 +1 high ground +1 Haste -1 No Adv RA +4 Prone = +26/+21) (1d20+26=35, 1d10+24=28, 1d20+21=35, 1d10+24=29)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 69/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 89/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Glaive Guisarme
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Aligned Weapon, Fly, Lunge, RA/PA/FF, Rage, 
Rage Remaining: 13/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Anaerion is unable to dodge the incoming electric attack in time, and soaks up a significant amount of of.  However, he is still able to keep flying. He is unable to hear the rogue's question, but Malkovian was.

"Soo, that pretty boy asked a question, and you ignored him?  Bad manners man. "

"Because he's doing the right thing right now.  Those vrocks are more dangerous than the succubi right now.  Let the wizards and that archer deal with them.  That Glazbaru is our priority after the vrocks. "

"Well, then tell him that.  OY! PRETTY BOY!   KEEP ON THOSE TURKEY THINGS!  WE DON'T NEED ANYMORE LIGHTNING EXPLOSIONS!  ARCHER BOY AND WIZARDS WILL DEAL WITH THE PRETTY ONES!  THAT BIG GUY UP TOP IS MORE DANGEROUS THAN ALL OF THEM! "  Malkovian's yell is loud enough that everyone can hear him.

Anaerion as well yells "DREV! I CAN MOVE YOU CLOSER!  LET ME KNOW WHEN!"

 [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]: Seeing the robed monk get into position, and his second swing almost connecting, Malkovian yells "OY! TWIST WITH YOUR WRIST A LITTLE WILL YA?!  THOSE GUYS NEED A LITTLE MORE OOMPH THAN THAT".  The monk's hand gives seems to get more accurate as the second fist seems to connect.
[sblock=Actions]
Malkovian: Free: Tell the others his Plan.
Immidiate: Cast Timely Inspiration to get Bren's attack to hit.  

Anaerion: When Given the OK,  Cast Telekentic Charge, moving Drev to within Full attack range, and given the treant an attack at +2 with an immediate action. I'll let GE decide where he wants him.

Reflex save: 1d20+8=16 Failed. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 36
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes
Mirror Image: 9 Minutes / 4 Images

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
Piercing Rod: 3/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2013)

[section]

Frost leaps into the air, avoiding most of the lightning blast. She lands lightly on the balls of her feat just as the raging spirits surrounding her tear into another of the demon's illusionary images. _Hafísbíta_ strikes twice in quick succession, dispelling the last two images, and Frost thrusts the great blade deep into the demon's side. Ichor drips from the wound as she extricates the blade.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Reflex Save (1d20+9=25)

Move: None
Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+10=22) - Miss, but *pop*s an MI (Down to 2 + TRD).
Full Raging Power Attack vs. Turkey Demon F (1d20+18=31, 1d20+18=36, 1d20+13=30), dispelling the final two images and doing Damage (2d6+23=31).

Target Acquisition First ('1' = The Real Demon (TRD)) (1d3=3) (Another MI Down)
Target Acquisition Second ('1' = The Real Demon) (1d2=2) (Final MI Down)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 186/195
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Unable to dodge the blast of electricity from the turkey demons, Aradra stands back up to start firing on the same target Daylily was, when over the dim of combat he hears some voice say "ARCHER BOY AND WIZARDS DEAL WITH THE PRETTY ONES!"

_None of these demon's are pretty! _Aradra thinks to himself, but looking around, he thinks he knows which ones they are talking about.  The ones flying females.

Deciding to leave Borric and Daylily with the other two , Aradra moves his sites to the one winged creature in the far back, and clicking his heals together, feels the rush of speed that Relic gave him in the dungeon not long ago.

His first two arrows misses by the creature, but his third one strikes true.  With a snarl, the winged creature turns around just in time to miss the 4th arrow, but the 5th arrow pierces itself right in the creatures head, blood splattering everywhere.  With no target left, the 6th Arrow sailed into the wall, and disappears a second later.
[sblock=Actions]
Reflex Saves: 
1d20+14=17, 1d20+9=24
Aradra failed, Shadow passes w/ Evasion, so no damage for the wolf

Aradra:
Free: Haste Boots
Full Round Attack on K27 w/ Haste:
+18/+18/+18/+13/+8 DA/Haste/MS/RS/IC +2
1d20+18=19, 1d20+18=31, 1d20+18=20, 1d20+13=32, 1d20+8=15
1 hit, 1 crit threat: 1d20+17=29 Confirmed
44 + 8d6 : 8d6+44=75 Head Shot.  I think that kills it.

Shadow: Guarding Aradra
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 76/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +18/+18/+18/+13/+8 DA/Haste/MS/RS/IC +2 2d6+11
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 9/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 30, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury very nearly bends himself into the likeness of a halfling twist-bread as he seeks to avoid the burst of electricity from the demons' dance.  Energy crackles around him and he somehow manages stay on his feet, uninjured, and not draw attacks from the demon.  He realizes that at some point he's lost his hat and looks down but it is nowhere to be found.

"I paid good money for that hat," he mutters.  Fury glances past the demon in front of him and catches sight of the grinning Jiragoan who, for a brief moment, seems to be looking directly at him.  Fury's eyes flick back to his target and he draws his weapons back for several quick stabs.  The blades sink into the demon's flesh finding weak spots and leaving beads of demonic ichor oozing from the wounds.

"Good work with the illusions, Kalinn."  Fury gives the woman warrior a flourish with his rapier inadvertently flinging ichor from his blade.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Reflex vs DC 18 (1d20+16=19) +Evasion
Rapier #1 (1d20+19=37)
--Rapier #1 (crit chance) (1d20+19=33)
--Rapier #1 crit +SA (2d6+16+5d6=45)
Rapier #2 (haste) (1d20+19=29)
--Rapier #2 +SA (1d6+8+5d6=30)
Rapier #3 (1d20+14=31)
--Rapier #3 +SA (1d6+8+5d6=26)
Dagger #1 (1d20+19=37)
--Dagger #1 +SA (1d4+2+5d6=21)
Damages: 45 + 30 + 26 + 21 = 122 - (DR * 4)
(Normal attacks: +1 haste, +2 flank, +2 bardic; Damage: +5d6 SA, +2 bardic)
(Menacing provides +4 for other flankers)
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Haste

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 31, 2013)

Daylily in grand fashion obliterates the buzzard below him that was on his last legs anyway.  Demon ichor is splattered far and wide when he finally stops swinging.  Kalinn is able to slice away the illusions on the turkey beast in front of her and keep it busy while Fury skewers it from behind several times.  Kalinn's blade does sink through actual flesh once, as the bird's knees buckle and it slumps on to the floor.

Having received some instructions from an unseen voice, Aradra changes targets to a flying demon.  Though a couple shots miss, others strike true, and the demon falls out of the air with a massive thump.

Arianna ignores Malkovian's advice and invokes her ring, shooting magic missiles into the horned demon that now has a clear lane to her.  The missiles strike, but fade away without drawing blood.  Fearing she had only pissed it off, she retreats back towards Anaerion and makes room for Drev to intercept it.

[sblock=Combat Mid Round 4]
69/117+R AC 19-R  AB23 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 6r, Fly 48r, good weapon, Rage, ~ wham bam splat!
..83/83. AC 18 AA25 ~ Relic ~ Haste 6r ~ Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..82/82. AC 17 N22 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 6r ~ Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..99/99. AC 24 AW26 ~Orlando ~ Haste 8r ~ poke poke poke poke kill
105/105 AC 30 Q20 ~ Borric ~ Haste 6r, +2 Heroism 997r, Fortune ~ Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..36/65. AC 17 AN28 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC997r/4 MI/ Haste 8r ~ readied Telekinetic Charge on Drev
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 8r, Reflex DC19 for 48 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..65/65. AC 21 AO25 ~Drevezh'Korol ~ Haste 8r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 89r ~  Reflex DC19 for 48 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..21/82. AC 18 AN27 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 8r~ Reflex save (1d20+5=12) fail, SR Check vs 21 (1d20+9=21), Magic Missile (5d4+5=20) into AQ31 horned demon, yet still fails to damage, Spellcraft why (1d20+5=20) fail, move 15'
150/164 AC 28 AT25 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 8r ~ slice slice and find target
..26/74. AC 18 M20 ~Breninyr ~ *mystery roll* (1d100=11) hit with inspiration from Malkovian
76/105 AC 26 X14 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 107r, cluster shot kill of a succubi
101/101 AC 22 V14 ~ Shadow ~ defend 

Electricity damage from Dance of Ruin (5d6=17, 10d6=29, 15d6=48) DC 17, 18 or 19 Reflex.  The purple shaded circles.

Green BE26 ~ High Priest,  Failed yet another defensive cast
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin, hit once

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-2/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 ~ stands provokes 3, 2 hit, 5 attacks on Q17, 4 hits, kill
-169/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
-0/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 1 ~ ~ swift, 3 hits on AQ30, kill 
-14-0/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon E ~ AQ21 F ~ swift wizard,5', 2hits, crit, kill wizard, 2 misses on next
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-167/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD and then some Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ finish Dance of Ruin
-150/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 
  71/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ G 1 Mirror Images ~ finish Dance of Ruin
-151/112 AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~
..87-21-82/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D ~ finish Dance of Ruin
..-32/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon A ~ AS7.. ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch, hit
..-30/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AM42 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch, missed
..-96/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD  Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ 
..-65-68/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Female Demon D ~ K27 ~ start flying again
-110 ???/??? AC 30 SR26 F BD24 Magenta ~ Alton Allbright DEMON!!,  Another Reverse Gravity 

all Dretch cannon fodder ~ DEAD 
[/sblock]link=http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral15.jpg  [sblock=Inline Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 31, 2013)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka jerks and grits her teeth as electricity washes over her body.  She shakes off some of the effect but her muscles are still feeling strangely rubbery when she moves forward up next to Arianna and Drevezh'korol.  She reaches out a hand and touches the wood man strengthening him with magical armor.

"Go, Drevezh'korol.  For the House of Danyll."  Looking over at the mermaid Elenka asks, "How are you faring, Arianna?  That blast of electricity was... difficult."





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Reflex vs DC 19 (1d20+5=25) (24 dmg from electricity)
Move: to AO27
Standard: Cast Mage Armor on Drev
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 50
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* Wand of Bless Weapon
*Conditions:* Haste 
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 31, 2013)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Electricity from the Dance of Ruin crackles over Drevezh'korol's bark-like skin and leaves angry burns across it.  When Anaerion casts his spell upon Drevezh'korol and Arianna steps aside Drev sees a horned demon nearby.  He points and Anaerion's magic takes him launching him over Elenka and other obstacles to land him adjacent to the demon.  The eidolon roars his rage and beats at the demon.  Strike after strike after strike pounds into the beast...




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Reflex vs DC 19 (1d20+5=12) (48 dmg)
Telekinetic Charge: adjacent to Horned Demon at AQ31
Immediate: Slam +spells +TC (1d20+25=28) MISS?
--Should've been +23 w/ Tel.Charge; +27 w/ bardic inspiration + flanking (not sure of either).
--Just in case: SLam (immediate) dmg if applicable (2d8+2d6+19=40)

Full Attack w/Power Attack vs. Horned Demon C:
Slam #1 (1d20+21=34)
--Slam #1 dmg (2d8+2d6+19=34)
Slam #2 (1d20+21=31)
--Slam #2 dmg (2d8+2d6+19=33)
Slam #3 (haste) (1d20+21=39)
--Slam #3 dmg (2d8+2d6+19=35)
Bite (1d20+20=31)
--Bite dmg (1d8+2d6+19=33)
Hoof #1 (1d20+18=38)
--Crit chance: Hoof #1 (crit chance) (1d20+18=21) Not Crit
--Hoof #1 dmg (3d6+11=21)
Hoof #2 (1d20+18=29) MISS?
--If within effect of bardic inspiration and/or flanking, then hit
--Just in case: Hoof #2 dmg (3d6+11=18)

Damages: 34 + 33 + 35 +33 +21 = 156 - (DR * 5)
+Possible hits dmg: 40 + 18 = 58 - (DR * 2)
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 65 (79 Large)  Current HP: 31
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Evolution Surge: Large (see below), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [34 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12) +23 (2d8+2d6+19)[+7 BAB, +12 STR, +1 WF, -1 size, +1 Haste, +1 GMF, +2 Bane, -2 PA] [+2d6 dmg] [PA +4 dmg]
Bite +18 (1d8+12) +22 (1d8+2d6+19
Hooves (x2) +16 +20 (3d6+11) (1d6+6) [-2 2ndary] [PA -2 hit, +2 dmg]
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





The lighting was a minor annoyance and did not stop Borric. He kept at the horned demon lunging around the person in front of him again and dragging the beast down. He proceeded to smash the spiked ball again and again on the demon. But Giantslayer was only bouncing off the tough demon hide.

Borric sardonically told the person in front of him, "Alright, stay there and protect me if you want to."

[sblock=Crunch]Reflex Save (1d20+9=18) = 14 Dmg
Full Attack Using Lunge & Greater Trip with Combat Reflexes
Greater Trip on Horned Demon A (Haste, Hero) (1d20+27=46)
Follow-up AoO on  Horned Demon A (Haste, Hero, PA) (1d20+20=22,  1d8+16+2d6=29)
2nd Attack on  Horned Demon A (Haste, Hero, PA) (1d20+20=24,  1d8+16+2d6=28)
3rd Attack on  Horned Demon A (Haste, Hero, PA, Fortune) (1d20+15=16,   1d8+16+2d6=30), Fortune Reroll (1d20+15=20)
Grand Total Damage = 0[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste, 29 with Lunge
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 91
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 31, 2013)

Syl keeps cackling, trying to aid Borric in pasting that demon.  He was wracked by the blast of lightning, so he used his Healing hex to knit some of his wounds.

DM [sblock]DM, could you roll the dice for me?  I'm on my iPad until Thursday, so copying the rolls from Invisible castle are a pain in the booty for me.  Reflex save is 1d20+9.  Healing hex will be 2d8+10. Move action--Cackle.  Standard action--Healing hex.[/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 1, 2014)

Borric knocks his demon back down gain, but cannot bust through its tough hide.  Drev seemingly vaults into the pews and starts pounding.  His victim is not getting up, or twitching, or even breathing.  

Sylvain cackles to keep Borric at the top of his game, and thinks of healing himself, but he was able to duck behind the pews and miss much of the electric wave.   Changing tactics, he hexes the the demon Borric is having so much trouble putting down by stealing its luck.

"I'm still standing." Arianna replies to Elenka. 

[sblock=Still Combat Round 4]  [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] just Relic left to act for this round.

69/117+R AC 19-R  AB23 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 6r, Fly 48r, good weapon, Rage, ~ wham bam splat!
..83/83. AC 18 AA25 ~ Relic ~ Haste 6r ~ Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..68/82. AC 17 N22 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 6r ~ Reflex save (1d20+9=26) success,  Changed to Misfortune Q18 demon, success
..99/99. AC 24 AW26 ~Orlando ~ Haste 8r ~ poke poke poke poke kill
94/105 AC 30 Q20 ~ Borric ~ Haste 6r, +2 Heroism 997r, Fortune ~ Reflex DC18 for 29 Electricity damage, save 1/2
..36/65. AC 17 AN28 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/FL/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC997r/4 MI/ Haste 8r ~ cast Telekinetic Charge on Drev
..50/74. AC 18 AN29 ~Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 8r, mage armor on Drev
..17/65. AC 21+4 AO25 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Haste 8r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 89r failed reflex, but killed the demon he pounced
..21/82. AC 18 AN27 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 8r~ Reflex save (1d20+5=12) fail, SR Check vs 21 (1d20+9=21), Magic Missile (5d4+5=20) into AQ31 horned demon, yet still fails to damage, Spellcraft why (1d20+5=20) fail, move 15'
150/164 AC 28 AT25 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 8r ~ slice slice and find target
..26/74. AC 18 M20 ~Breninyr ~ *mystery roll* (1d100=11) hit with inspiration from Malkovian
76/105 AC 26 X14 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 107r, cluster shot kill of a succubi
101/101 AC 22 V14 ~ Shadow ~ defend 

Electricity damage from Dance of Ruin (5d6=17, 10d6=29, 15d6=48) DC 17, 18 or 19 Reflex.  The purple shaded circles.

Green BE26 ~ High Priest,  Failed yet another defensive cast
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, retiring paladin, hit once

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-2/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 ~ Prone, Will save (1d20+10=11) vs. Misfortune failed
-169/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
-151-0/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD  Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 1 ~
-14-0/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon E ~ AQ21 F ~ swift wizard,5', 2hits, crit, kill wizard, 2 misses on next
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-167/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD and then some Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ finish Dance of Ruin
-150/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 
  71/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ G 1 Mirror Images ~ finish Dance of Ruin
-151/112 AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~
..87-21-82/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D ~ finish Dance of Ruin
..-32/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon A ~ AS7.. ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch, hit
..-30/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AM42 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch, missed
..-96/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD  Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ 
..-65-68/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Female Demon D ~ K27 ~ start flying again
-110 ???/??? AC 30 SR26 F BD24 Magenta ~ Alton Allbright DEMON!!,  Another Reverse Gravity 

all Dretch cannon fodder ~ DEAD 
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 1, 2014)

Relic looks up at Daylily splatter the skull of the vrock from above, taking in the devastation the good aligned weapon wreaks, wondering how best he can best reach his friend to cast a protective spell upon him before he zooms off to destroy his next demon when the rapid fire humming of Aradra's arrows catch his focus and he spots his friend at the edge of his vision. "Now ... if those arrows were to be aligned as Daylilly's hammer ..." he muses. Deciding that this would be a far more effective tactic the old wizard zips over to Aradra and ... having suspected too late that his spell had only moments before been a waste on Borric's holy weapon .... announced "Aradra, present your bow a moment and I will align it to pierce the defenses of these evil creatures." If Aradra presents no protest Relic assumes that the spell will be effective. 

[sblock=Actions] Move 60 ft to Aradra and 
Speak, declaring his intent
cast Align Weapon: Good on his bow
If Aradra tells him otherwise he casts Protection vs Evil on him instead (Oracle spell)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 83/83 
AC: 14 (15) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Haste (7 rounds) Move +30 ft; Mirror Image (9 mins): 4 left
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +11
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Empty Slot
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(47/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 1, 2014)

Aradra looks at Relic and shakes his head.  "Give it to Shadow on his teeth, so I can have him help Borric out. That one demon needs to stay on the ground, so it cannot use its full strength."

[sblock=OCC] With Borric tripping Demons, it should deny full round attacks, as it takes a move to stand up.  Putting Shadow in flank will help Borric hit the monster, and maybe allow Shadow to keep it tripped.

Edit: And apparently you cannot align teeth, which Relic would know but Aradra would not.  So go ahead and cast it.

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 1, 2014)

jackslate45 said:


> Aradra looks at Relic and shakes his head.  "Give Shadow it on his teeth, so I can have him help Borric out. That one demon needs to stay on the ground, so it cannot use its full strength."
> 
> Ooc: With Borric tripping Demons, it should deny full round attacks, as it takes a move to stand up.  Putting Shadow in flank will help Borric hit the monster, and maybe allow Shadow to keep it tripped.
> 
> Edit: And apparently you cannot align teeth, which Relic would know but Aradra would not.  So go ahead and cast it.



"I can change the nature of your bow, but not Shadow's teeth as they are an extension of Shadow's own nature which the spell has no power over" he replies before he reaches out and strikes Aradra's bow aligning it to the power of good.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 2, 2014)

The barbarian standing in Borric's way is not shying away from battle by any means.  Two strokes of his greatsword sink into the demon.  The mages around it are focusing a barrage of magic missiles at it as well.  Some bounce off, some fade, but eventually they start breaking through its defenses with regularity.

With the entire crowd having taken massive damage, bursts of healing from channeling clerics and a few paladins go off in an attempt to save the civilians.  Unfortunately for many, the waves of electricity was too great and killed many of the merchants and socialites. 

The mob swarming around the vrock closest to Aradra are able to pummel and slice the buzzard until it falls.  Another barrage of magic missiles are able to weave their way through crowds and take out the succubus to the west.  A couple of paladins, one of them flying have cornered the succubus to the east, but taking her down is slow.

Up front, the stinking clouds are disapating.  The retiring paladin, having his flying balance, sight on the beast, and the power of Helerion backing him, brings his greatsword down in a massive stroke.  It splits the demon from horns to it's chest.  Sputting ichor, but not having fallen, the old paladin strikes again, finishing off the general from the abyss.  The massive beast slumps on the dais.

Being in the softest clothes around him, the horned beast turns his eyes on Breninyr next.  A strange force tugs at his soul, but cannot enslave the holy man to its will.  Enraged, the demon swipes, claws, bites and gores Breninyr with the fury of the abyss.  One claw swings wide and is probably the only reason the monk is still on his feet, woosy as he is.  

Borric's prey stays on the ground this time, clawing and biting at the barbarian that is between him and Borric.  While he is able to dish out as much damage as the wild man had done to him, the beast is not able to enslave him or kill his prey.  The barbarian is still a bit woozy from the evil whammy attempted on him.


[sblock=Combat Round 5]
69/117+R AC 19-R  AB23 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 5r, Fly 47r, good weapon, Rage, ~ 
..54+12+17/83. AC 18 AA25 ~ Relic ~ Haste 5r ~ Reflex save (1d20+7=12) failed
..68/82. AC 17 N22 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 5r ~ Misfortune on Q18 demon active
..99+14/99. AC 24 AW26 ~Orlando ~ Haste 7r ~ 
94+12/105 AC 30 Q20 ~ Borric ~ Haste 5r, +2 Heroism 996r, Fortune ~ 
..36+14+11/65. AC 17 AN28 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC996r/4 MI/ Haste 8r ~ 
..50+14+11/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 7r, 
..17+14+11/65. AC 21+4 AO25 ~Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Haste 7r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 88r 
..21+14+11/82. AC 18 AN27 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 7r~ 
150+14/164 AC 28 AT25 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 7r ~ 
..26+21+20+18-18-17-20-19/74. AC 18 M20 ~Breninyr ~ Will save vs. Enslaved (1d20+18=32) successful but still staggered one round, still standing with 11 hp
76+12+17/105 AC 26 X14 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 106r, Good Weapon, 
101/101 AC 22 V14 ~ Shadow ~ defend 


Green BE26 ~ High Priest,  Failed yet another defensive cast with a 3 this time
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, crit with smite for 138 damage, second strike for 65, third is nat 1

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-2-33-21-24/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 G ~ Prone, Will save (1d20+10=11) vs. Misfortune failed power attack prone  attacks (1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=22, 1d20+10=25, 1d20+10=20,  1d20+10=22) 2nd roll power  attack prone attacks (1d20+10=20, 1d20+10=23, 1d20+10=25, 1d20+10=16,  1d20+10=24) hit 3 times, claw/claw/gore damage (1d8+12=17, 1d8+12=15, 2d6+12=18) not enough to take barbarian down
-169/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
-151-0/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD  Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 1 ~
-14-0/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon E ~ AQ21 F ~ swift on Bren, bite attack on Bren (1d20+14=27) hits for damage (1d6+12=18), claw/claw attacks (1d20+14=15, 1d20+14=28) miss, hit for claw damage (1d8+12=17), gore attack (1d20+14=29) hits for gore damage (2d6+12=20), hasted gore attack (1d20+14=18) hits exactly for hasted gore damage (2d6+12=19)
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-167/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD and then some Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ 
-150/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 
-21-33-9-12-8-71/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD  Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ G 
-151/112 AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~
..87-21-82/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D ~
..-15-21-24-13-22-32/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD Winged Female Demon A ~ AO6.. ~
..-26-8-30/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AM42 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch, missed
..-96/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD  Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ 
..-65-68/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Female Demon D ~ K27 ~ start flying again
-138-65-110 ???/??? AC 30 SR26 F BD24 Magenta ~ DEAD Alton Allbright DEMON!!, Splits - in half

all Dretch cannon fodder ~ DEAD 
[/sblock]link=http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral16.jpg[sblock=Inline Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Edit OOC]Yeah, I goofed on the prone last round.  I had written fluff of attacking from prone, but changed things around as I was walking through all the attacks.  This time he attacked from prone.  And the Misfortune helped to stop one of the attacks as well. He is sitting vulnerable enough Borric should be able to finish him off this round.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric tries to finish the demon off, but the barbarian just will not get out of his way. Twice more his flail rained down to be turned aside. Finally a third blow smashed in hard with a little luck from Syl's hexing most likely.

Since the wounded warrior still doesn't want to move, he quips, "Any time you want to switch and let the bastard demon try his luck against my armor, ya can pull back."

[sblock=Crunch]Full Attack Using Lunge
1st Attack Horned  Demon A (Haste, Hero, PA, Flank) (1d20+22=25,  1d8+16+2d6=21) - Missed 
2nd Attack Horned  Demon A (Haste, Hero, PA, Flank) (1d20+22=24,  1d8+16+2d6=28) - Missed 
3rd Attack Horned  Demon A (Haste, Hero, PA, Flank, Fortune) (1d20+17=22,   1d8+16+2d6=30), Fortune Reroll (1d20+17=33) - Hit 
Grand Total Damage = 30 
I swear my rolls look like Mowgli did them for the second round in a row. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste, 29 with Lunge
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Fortune

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2014)

[section]

Frost turns her back on the demon lying dead at her feet and makes a bee-line for the horned demon closest to her. At the end of her run she brings her greatsword around . . . and misses.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Reflex Save (1d20+9=25)

Move: to AQ22
Attack (1d20+18=25)
Lookee there! I broke a 5![/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2014)

[section]
Bren takes a short step back to get him out of the demon's reach for a moment, and calls on the benevolent powers of the Irthian gods to heal himself and his allies.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Step to AP21
Standard: Channel Energy (6d6=18) to all allies w/in 30', exclude up to 5 enemies (should be able to exclude all of them, but I may have missed some on the map). Puts Bren at 29/74 and Frost at 195/195. Don't know about the other allies.
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 29/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 2, 2014)

Anaerion, realizing that the Kalavakus demon is ripping the cloth wearing priest apart, floats above the demon and, rod in his right hand, points the rod at the demon.  "Let your strength be drained, that you will claim no more lives today!"

A black crackling ray strikes forth from the rod, striking the demon.  Malkoivan says "Haha!  I think it effected him somewhat!  "
[sblock=Actions]
Malkovian: Free: Quip
Imidiate: Timely inspiration for Aradra's 4th Arrow.

Anaerion: 
Move: Fly near the demon (Don't really care where right now, but within IC range at least.) have a 70' movement right now.
Standard: Ray of Enfeeblement w/ Rod of Piercing
+7 (Dex + BAB) +1 (Haste) +2 (Inspire Courage) -4 (No Point Blank Shot) = +5 vs Touch
+9 CL +2 Elf + 5 Piercing rod = 16
1d20+5=14, 1d20+16=25
I think it hits.  Needs to make a DC 17 Fort Save.  It fail: 1d6+4=5 takes 5 STR damage, if pass only 2.  so, -1 to hit and -1 to damage at the minimum.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 65 Current: 36
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +8
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes
Mirror Image: 9 Minutes / 4 Images

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 2, 2014)

With the horned demon on the ground in front of the Borric, Aradra sets his sights towards the front of the cathedral.  Seeing a demon that everyone is around, and a bloody Bren, with Kalinn surrounding it, Aradra decides to try an assist those fighting it.

Aiming his bow, and once again boosting his attack speed with the boots, Aradra decides not to fire an additional arrow like he normally would, since the monster was so far away.

The first 2 grouping of arrows strikes true, while the third arrow pierces the monster as well.  Just as Aradra was about to fire the 4th, a voice from out of no where cries out "No, no, he's leaning the right!  Compensate for that!"  Instinctively trusting the voice for some reason, the 4th arrow hits as well, but the last Aradra compensates to much and it fires away from the monster.

[sblock=Actions]

Aradra:
Free: Haste Boots
Full Round Attack on AQ 21w/ Haste:
+18/+18/+13/+8 DA/Haste/MS/Range Increment Penalty/IC +2 2d6+11
*The succubus is at least out 110 feet, but the Kalavakus demon next to everyone else I am not sure about.  I am rolling it anyway, but if the creature is within 110 feet of Aradra then all these attacks are at +2.

1d20+18=32, 1d20+18=30, 1d20+13=29, 1d20+8=17
So 3 hits, maybe 4.  ouch.

6d6+33=54

Actually, just to ensure that this demon dies now, Malkovian is going to make that last one hit.  

2d6+11=15

69 points of Holy damage from 4 arrows.


Shadow: Guarding Aradra

EDIT: Aradra has no idea what hes fighting doh.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 76/105
CMB: +13 CMD: 29
Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
Perception: +19
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +18/+18/+13/+8 DA/Haste/MS/Range Increment Penalty/IC +2 2d6+11
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 101/101
CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +16
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 2, 2014)

Woozy, Breninyr thinks he is backing away from the demon, but doesn't actually go anywhere.  He does instictively get off a channel energy to heal him and his comrades though.  Anaerion flies a bit closer, then a black ray shoots out of his hand and hits the demon, sapping a bit of it's strength.  

Four arrows coming in from the side of the room do a good job of bloodying the demon, but it is still standing and quite hostile.
[sblock=Combat Mid Round 5]
69/117+R AC 19-R  AB23 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 5r, Fly 47r, good weapon, Rage, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18 AA25 ~ Relic ~ Haste 5r ~ Reflex save (1d20+7=12) failed
..68/82. AC 17 N22 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 5r ~ Misfortune on Q18 demon active
..99/99. AC 24 AW26 ~Orlando ~ Haste 7r ~ 
105/105 AC 30 Q20 ~ Borric ~ Haste 5r, +2 Heroism 996r, Fortune ~ hit once
..61/65. AC 17 AN28 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC996r/4 MI/ Haste 8r ~ move, cast 
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 7r, 
..42/65. AC 21+4 AO25 ~Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Haste 7r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 88r 
..46/82. AC 18 AN27 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 7r~ 
164/164 AC 28 AT25 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 7r ~ move, swing miss 
..29/74. AC 18 M20 ~ Breninyr ~ staggered, channeled 
101/105 AC 26 X14 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 106r, Good Weapon, 
101/101 AC 22 V14 ~ Shadow ~ defend 


Green BE26 ~ High Priest,  Failed yet another defensive cast with a 3 this time
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, crit with smite for 138 damage, second strike for 65, third is nat 1

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-110/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 G ~ Prone, 
-169/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
-151/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD  Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 1 ~
-83/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon E ~ AQ21 F ~ Fort Save (1d20+10=29) success, -1 Hit/Dam
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-167/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD and then some Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ 
-150/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 
-21-33-9-12-8-71/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD  Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ G 
-151/112 AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~
..87-21-82/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D ~
..-15-21-24-13-22-32/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD Winged Female Demon A ~ AO6.. ~
..-64/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AM42 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch, missed
..-96/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD  Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ 
-133/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Female Demon D ~ K27 ~ start flying again
-323 ???/??? AC 30 SR26 F BD24 Magenta ~ DEAD Alton Allbright DEMON!!, Splits - in half

all Dretch cannon fodder ~ DEAD 
[/sblock]
link=http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral17.jpg[sblock=Inline Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 2, 2014)

Syl keeps extending his jinx on Borric and the big ugly he was fighting.  He tried to scan the battlefield, looking for others to help or hinder.  

DM [sblock]DM, I can't find Aradra on the map.  Sounds like he is close to Syl's location from his post.  If so, I'll 5' forward to 0 22, and Standard action--Cast Fortune on Aradra.  Move action--Cackle for Borric's Fortune and the demon/devil's Misfortune.  If he is not, I'll still take that 5' step and look for a flying demon that might be passing overhead within 30' and try to Misfortune hex them as my standard.  If no such demon exists right now, Syl will use his Fly hex to grant himself the power of flight. [/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 2, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Aradra is at X14 near the west wall, which is about 70' from Sylvain. 
The one flying demon is at AM42, tucked behind a wall corner, so you don't see it at all.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 2, 2014)

DM [sblock]Flight hex on me then.[/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol moves up behind the woman barbarian-warrior and reaches over her to pound the horned demon.

"Kill it quickly," rumbles the large tree creature.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: Up behind Kalinn
Standard: Slam #1 (1d20+25=40)
--Slam #1 dmg (2d8+2d6+21=38)
Damage: 38 - DR.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 65 (79 Large)  Current HP: 31
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Evolution Surge: Large (see below), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [34 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12) +23 (2d8+2d6+19)[+7 BAB, +12 STR, +1 WF, -1 size, +1 Haste, +1 GMF, +2 Bane, -2 PA, +2 bardic, +2 flank] [+2d6 dmg] [PA +4 dmg]
Bite +18 (1d8+12) +22 (1d8+2d6+19
Hooves (x2) +16 +20 (3d6+11) (1d6+6) [-2 2ndary] [PA -2 hit, +2 dmg]
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 3, 2014)

Daylily watches with great disappointment as the large demon on the podium crumples.  Grumbling, he floats southwards, taking a half-hearted swipe at the horned demon.

[sblock=OOC]high ground/haste/no rage (1d20+19=24, 1d10+19=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 69/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 89/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Glaive Guisarme
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Aligned Weapon, Fly, Lunge, RA/PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 13/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 4, 2014)

With the grounded demon getting swarmed, Arianna turns her sights on the last of the fliers.  Three magic missiles erupt from her ring and find their target, doing only a little damage.
[sblock=Combat Mid Round 5]69/117 AC 19  AB23 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 5r, Fly 47r, good weapon, ~ move, miss
..83/83. AC 18 AA25 ~ Relic ~ Haste 5r ~ Reflex save (1d20+7=12) failed
..68/82. AC 17 N22 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 5r ~ Misfortune on Q18 demon active, flight hex
..99/99. AC 24 AW26 ~Orlando ~ Haste 7r ~ 
105/105 AC 30 Q20 ~ Borric ~ Haste 5r, +2 Heroism 996r, Fortune ~ hit once
..61/65. AC 17 AN28 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC996r/4 MI/ Haste 8r ~ move, cast 
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 7r, 
..42/65. AC 21+4 AO25 ~Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Haste 7r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 88r 
..46/82. AC 18 AN27 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 7r~ Break SR (1d20+9=18) exactly, 3 Magic Missiles into flying demon B for damage (3d4+3=8)
164/164 AC 28 AT25 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 7r ~ move, swing miss 
..29/74. AC 18 M20 ~ Breninyr ~ staggered, channeled 
101/105 AC 26 X14 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 106r, Good Weapon, 
101/101 AC 22 V14 ~ Shadow ~ defend 


Green BE26 ~ High Priest,  Failed yet another defensive cast with a 3 this time
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, crit with smite for 138 damage, second strike for 65, third is nat 1

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-110/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon A ~ Q18 G ~ Prone, 
-169/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
-151/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD  Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 1 ~
-28-83/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ Horned Demon E ~ AQ21 F ~ Fort Save (1d20+10=29) success, -1 Hit/Dam, teetering but still up
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-167/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD and then some Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ 
-150/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 
-21-33-9-12-8-71/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD  Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ G 
-151/112 AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~
..87-21-82/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D ~
..-15-21-24-13-22-32/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD Winged Female Demon A ~ AO6.. ~
.-8-64/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Winged Female Demon B ~ AM42 ~ attacking civilians, vampiric touch, missed
..-96/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD  Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ 
-133/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Female Demon D ~ K27 ~ start flying again
-323 ???/??? AC 30 SR26 F BD24 Magenta ~ DEAD Alton Allbright DEMON!!, Splits - in half

all Dretch cannon fodder ~ DEAD 
[/sblock]link=http://lpf.coloredpixels.com/Allbright/cathedral18.jpg [sblock=Inline Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka scans the cathedral around her looking for more demons.  She has never seen anything like this: the room is a disaster with the dead and dying scattered about and she is almost overwhelmed by the destruction within.  She stays next to Arianna but waits to see where she might be needed.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Perception (1d20+11=13)
Delay
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 50
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* Wand of Bless Weapon
*Conditions:* Haste 
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

With the demon at his feet dead Fury only sees one other demon near him and possibly within his reach if he uses the hasting magics to their fullest.  Without giving much thought to the consequences the rogue dashes towards his enemy.  He skirts the edge of the swirling gravity but in so doing leaves himself open to the demon's attack.  He pushes past to sink his rapier in the demon's hide.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: to AR21 (provokes AoO)
Standard: Rapier #1 (1d20+21=29)
--Only counted flanking as +2 instead of +4.  I think Menacing would make it +4 so Fury would hit AC 31 if he gets that benefit.
--Rapier #1 dmg w/SA (6d6+10=28)
Damages: 28 - DR
(Normal attacks: +1 haste, +2 flank, +2 bardic; Damage: +5d6 SA, +2 bardic)
(Menacing provides +4 for other flankers)
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 99  Current: 99
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Haste

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 5, 2014)

Relic scans the area within his range of vision. The sounds of the battle told the sharp eared old codger that it was almost over. Feeling that he could offer little more to the offensive against the horde of hell, Relic turned his attentions to saving those who were dying but might live if attended in time. He begins to search the area nearest to his current location and then widens his search methodically, using the magical haste imbued in his being to his advantage. Those he finds he tends to their wounds enough to stabilise their condition before continuing his search for those in need of aid.

[sblock=OOC] Relic searches the area and attempts to stabilise anyone dying with a healing check. If he fails he will use a CLW spell on them. If his spells run it he begins using his wand.

I will be away for the next 7 days on a camping trip, so this is generally what Relic will be doing until I get back unless something else major intervenes. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 6, 2014)

The weakened demon takes a swipe at the rogue in vain, missing him before Fury skewers him with a simple rapier, piercing one of its hearts and dropping the beast.  The massive chest of the beast is still moving, breathing shallowly, so this one is not completely finished off yet.  

The barbarian that has been annoying Borric strikes again, bringing their beast to a teeter, before the monk who was doing announcements lands a crushing blow, ripping right into the ribcage of the beast.  "Ugh!  Gundar wanted to kill it.  Gundar wanted trophy."  The monk looks at him, "You can take a trophy, I have no use for those things."  Gundar gleefully goes to work taking the head off.  

Several more healing bursts of positive energy pop throughout the room, saving and restoring many, but not the weakest who were too far gone.

A volley of arrows and magic missiles have taken out the last of the flying demons.  People swirl and look around, but no more demons seem to be standing or threatening the crowd.  The crowd itself, on the other hand, has several brawls between confused guests still rolling on.  

A mighty roar of steel hitting stone echoes through the chamber.  This is followed by screamed expletives not normally condoned in a church of this stature.   Apparently someone has managed to dispel one of the reverse gravity spells, dropping the trapped armored warriors without warning on to the pews below.

[sblock=Round 6] All visible demons are unconscious or dead. 
69+14/117 AC 19  AB23 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 4r, Fly 46r, good weapon, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18 AA25 ~ Relic ~ Haste 4r ~ (randomly healing wounded)
..68/82. AC 17 N22 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 4r ~ 
..99/99. AC 24 AW26 ~Orlando ~ Haste 6r ~ 
105/105 AC 30 Q20 ~ Borric ~ Haste 4r, +2 Heroism 995r, Fortune ~
..61+14/65. AC 17 AN28 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC995r/4 MI/ Haste 6r ~
..74+16/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 6r, 
..42+16/65. AC 21+4 AO25 ~Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Haste 6r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 87r 
..46+16/82. AC 18 AN27 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 6r~
164/164 AC 28 AT25 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 6r ~ 
..29+14/74. AC 18 M20 ~Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26 X14 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 105r, Good Weapon, 
101/101 AC 22 V14 ~ Shadow ~ defend 


Green BE26 ~ High Priest,  survived but was useless
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, took out the BBEG

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-110-14-27/125 AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon A ~ Q18 G ~ Prone, attacked by Gundar attack+prone+IC (1d20+15+4+2=36) hits for damage-DR (2d6+15-10=14) and attack+prone+IC-iterative (1d20+15+4+2-5=22) missed, but Announcer monk Flurry+IC+flank+holy+prone target (1d20+12+2+2+2+4=35) for damage+holy (2d6+8+2+2d6=27) for the kill steal
-169/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
-151/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD  Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 1 ~
-18-28-83/125 AC30 SR21 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Horned Demon E ~ AQ21 F ~ Fort Save (1d20+10=29) success, -1 Hit/Dam, teetering but still up, Demon AoO on Fury (1d20+17-1=18) failed, skewered by Fury and dropped
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-167/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD and then some Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ 
-150/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 
-21-33-9-12-8-71/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD  Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ G 
-151/112 AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~
..87-21-82/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D ~
..-15-21-24-13-22-32/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD Winged Female Demon A ~ AO6.. ~
.-8-64/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD Winged Female Demon B ~ AM42 ~ shot down by archers
..-96/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD  Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ 
-133/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Female Demon D ~ K27 ~ start flying again
-323 ???/??? AC 30 SR26 F BD24 Magenta ~ DEAD Alton Allbright DEMON!!, Splits - in half

all Dretch cannon fodder ~ DEAD 
[/sblock]link=cathedral19.jpg[sblock=Inline Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 6, 2014)

Aradra keeps his bow poised at the ready, waiting to see if any more demonic creatures show up.  Part of him was glad that the demon's were dead, but a small part of him worried what was coming next.
[sblock=OOC]
Holy hell, I was certain Bren was a dead man... That's one way to start an ambush.

And to think, that entire ambush lasted less than a minute.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 116/116
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 120/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 112/112
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13 / 6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 6, 2014)

Drifting around the room, Daylily looks around for more fun things to kill.  Seeing none, he sighs, but a thought crosses his mind.  "What good is magic water on belt when magic water can be in belly?" he mutters, seemingly to himself.  He draws a flask from his belt and downs it in one swallow.

[sblock=OOC]Drinking Potion of See Invisibility.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 69/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 89/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Glaive Guisarme
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Aligned Weapon, Fly, Lunge, RA/PA/FF, See Invisibility
Rage Remaining: 13/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sylvain hesitates, not sure how the rest of the assault will play out.  He waits to see how Borric proceed awaitting to keep the warrior under his positive influence, if another scrum breaks out.  

"Are things contained up there, Borric?  Them bastards are down.  Of course, this might just be the first round of several..."

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury stabs the downed demon several more times causing blood to splatter around.  Once he's certain it is no longer moving he wipes his sleeve across his face and grins at those standing weapons drawn around the corpse.

"What?  You gotta be sure about these things."  He looks across at Breninyr and winks then looks over at Kalinn.  "Good work, everyone.  Anyone see any more of these things?  And stay ready, there might be more coming although I would think they would send everything en masse to overwhelm us."

Fury catches sight of Daylily flying overhead and calls out.  "Hey, Daylily!  You see anything else from up there?"





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Stab demon some more; talk[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Haste

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol nods at the frilled-warrior's exhortation to alertness and retreats to where Elenka and Arianna are.

"Are you both well?"  He peers at them closely when he sees wounds, but nods when he sees that they are not life-threatening.  "Wounded but alive.  It is good, but not so good as being uninjured."




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move to ELenka; talk
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 65 (79 Large)  Current HP: 31
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Evolution Surge: Large (see below), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* Currently in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [34 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12) +23 (2d8+2d6+19)[+7 BAB, +12 STR, +1 WF, -1 size, +1 Haste, +1 GMF, +2 Bane, -2 PA, +2 bardic, +2 flank] [+2d6 dmg] [PA +4 dmg]
Bite +18 (1d8+12) +22 (1d8+2d6+19
Hooves (x2) +16 +20 (3d6+11) (1d6+6) [-2 2ndary] [PA -2 hit, +2 dmg]
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric stepped back from the barbarian and his trophy collecting.

Outside of one barghest that was relatively harder to kill, he never bothered with such a custom.

He turned to Syl and nodded, "Aye. My gut thinks this is not over yet. Better safe and prepare for more."

He moved farther down the central aisle, keeping his shield ready and Syl close to him.

[sblock=Crunch]Move to T22 and stay with Syl as they move South to maybe AA22?
I think they need to remain close if the cackle is keeping the Fortune Hex alive.
Total Defense.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste, 35 with Total Def
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Fortune

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 9, 2014)

Daylily scans around and does see things that only the magic water can make him see.  But, unfortunately, they are just merchants trying to get away from the fighting.  About a half dozen scattered about are apparently trying to sneak away and are moving towards the main door.

Some of the flying warriors are plucking others out of the gravity fields and ferrying them to normal ground before another foolish mage cuts the spell completely and abruptly.  

Calls are going out, "Bring the wounded and gather around me!" as the clerics start the process of healing people, they want to maximized their efficiency.   Several of the bards have stopped singing as the remaining brawls do not need encouragement.  

Borric tries to move more to the center of the chamber, but one of the chaotic brawls and a large dead buzzard stand in his way.

Fury takes no chances and finishes off the last of the demons, making sure he will not rise again.  Unlike summoned creatures of the abyss, this one too is not disappearing after gasping its last breath. 

[sblock=Mid Round 6]All visible demons are  dead. 
83/117 AC 19  AB23 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 4r, Fly 46r, good weapon, See Invisibility, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18 AA25 ~ Relic ~ Haste 4r ~ (randomly healing wounded)
..68/82. AC 17 N22 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 4r ~ 
..99/99. AC 24 AW26 ~Orlando ~ Haste 6r ~ 
105/105 AC 30 Q20 ~ Borric ~ Haste 4r, +2 Heroism 995r, Fortune ~
..65/65. AC 17 AN28 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC995r/4 MI/ Haste 6r ~
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 6r, 
..58/65. AC 21+4 AO25 ~Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Haste 6r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 87r 
..62/82. AC 18 AN27 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 6r~
164/164 AC 28 AT25 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 6r ~ 
..43/74. AC 18 M20 ~Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26 X14 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 105r, Good Weapon, 
101/101 AC 22 V14 ~ Shadow ~ defend 


Green BE26 ~ High Priest,  survived but was useless
Light Yellow BD26 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, took out the BBEG

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-110-14-27/125 AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon A ~ Q18 G ~ Prone, attacked by Gundar attack+prone+IC (1d20+15+4+2=36) hits for damage-DR (2d6+15-10=14) and attack+prone+IC-iterative (1d20+15+4+2-5=22) missed, but Announcer monk Flurry+IC+flank+holy+prone target (1d20+12+2+2+2+4=35) for damage+holy (2d6+8+2+2d6=27) for the kill steal
-169/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
-151/1?? AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD  Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 1 ~
-45-18-28-83/125 AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon E ~ AQ21 F ~ skewered and finished off by Fury
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-167/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD and then some Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ 
-150/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 
-21-33-9-12-8-71/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD  Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ G 
-151/112 AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~
..87-21-82/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D ~
..-15-21-24-13-22-32/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD Winged Female Demon A ~ AO6.. ~
.-8-64/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD Winged Female Demon B ~ AM42 ~ shot down by archers
..-96/?? AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD  Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ 
-133/?? AC25 SR18 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Female Demon D ~ K27 ~ start flying again
-323 ???/??? AC 30 SR26 F BD24 Magenta ~ DEAD Alton Allbright DEMON!!, Splits - in half

all Dretch cannon fodder ~ DEAD[/sblock]link=cathedral20.jpg[sblock=inline map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2014)

[section]
Bren stands down, recognizing that his condition is perilously close to death, and moves closer to the clerics calling for the wounded.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move with the other wounded into the 'circle of healing.'[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 29/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2014)

[section]

Frost allows the battle rage to slip from her, sending the spirits of her demonic ancestors back to the abyss within her mind. As she sags with fatigue, Kalinn stands where she is and keeps her mouth shut, her shame at having failed to land a single blow keeping her silent.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 9, 2014)

Daylily lazily floats down toward one of the priests who's healing the wounded.  He amuses himself by turning his guisarme into various interesting-looking weapons that some of the more exotic-looking guests are carrying.

[sblock=OOC]Heading toward whatever priest is roughly in Relic's direction.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 69/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 89/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Naginata (1d8, 20x4)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Aligned Weapon, Fly, Lunge, RA/PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 13/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2014)

While Syl waits near Borric, he leads his friend toward the closest healer.


"I took a bit of lightning from that shower they hit us with.  Might as well get my burn healed up right quick."

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 9, 2014)

Aradra keeps his muscles tense, arrows at the ready, but with no more demons and the clerics calling for healing, Aradra scans the room to ensure that this fight is actually over.
[sblock=OOC]
The clerics got the healing covered, so there is not much Aradra can do right now.  He will delay.

Perception check just to listen for other signs of battle maybe?  1d20+20=30
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 116/116
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)

Used Items:

Adaptation: 120/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 112/112
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13 / 6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

"You're wounded," says Elenka after Drevezh'korol draws her attention to Arianna's wounds.  "Come on, we should get you to the nearest healer.  Yes, yes, I know you could do it yourself or we could use the wands but if a priest is channeling you should take advantage of it while you can.  And...  I have a feeling this isn't quite over.  Besides, calling upon the Stormlords while within Helerion's sanctuary seems a bit gauche."  She smiles to show she meant no insult to Arianna or the Stormlords by her comments.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Delay
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 50
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* Wand of Bless Weapon
*Conditions:* Haste 
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 10, 2014)

"A remember the old fashioned rule: Never say no to free healing!  Also, free food is also accepted."  says the bodiless Malkovian, apparently speaking towards Elenka and Arianna.

Anaerion, meanwhile, heads over towards those still fighting, and passes the aura of protection over them, hoping that it might break them free of the in fighting going on.
[sblock=Actions]
Grant those under confusion a free save with a +2.  He's moving 70' a round, so he's got some movement right now.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes
Mirror Image: 9 Minutes / 4 Images

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, OPEN SLOT
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, OPEN SLOT
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 11, 2014)

Flying warriors continue to pick and shuttle people out of the bouncy fields that are the reverse gravity sections.  Clerics and paladins alike gather people around and use channel energy to heal their wounds.  Finding a place close enough to one or two who are healing is not difficult.  

Anaerion's flyby over the brawling masses does a lot to calm nerves of several, but not all of them.  

A shout out from an old cleric, one who looks like he could beat Relic in being the oldest looking of those in attendance, "Bring me the bodies of the beasts!"  He walks to the one nearest him and starts examining it.

next round

As more healing is being doled out and restoring those who can be saved, the brawls start subsiding.  The magic that had caused the momentary confusion wanes, leaving embarrassment, torn outfits and a few scars in its wake.

The doors to the left of the dais slam open, with a paladin standing in the opening. He uses his last breath to shout, "The keep has fallen!" before falling flat on his face.  A black blade sticks out of his back, with green ichor dripping down into the pools of blood that are forming. 

[sblock=Rounds 7 and 8]
All visible demons are  dead.  People find enough healing in two or three bursts to get to full health. 
 117/117 AC 19  AB23 ~ Daylily ~ Haste 2r, Fly 44r, good weapon, See Invisibility, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18 AA25 ~ Relic ~ Haste 2r ~ (randomly healing wounded)
..82/82. AC 17 N22 ~ Sylvain ~ Haste 2r ~ 
..99/99. AC 24 AW26 ~Orlando ~ Haste 5r ~ 
105/105 AC 30 Q20 ~ Borric ~ Haste 2r, +2 Heroism 993r, Fortune ~
..65/65. AC 17 AN28 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC993r/4 MI/ Haste 4r ~
..74/74. AC 18 AN29 ~ Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 4r, 
..65/65. AC 21+4 AO25 ~Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Haste 4r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 85r 
..82/82. AC 18 AN27 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 4r~
164/164 AC 28 AT25 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 4r ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 M20 ~Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26 X14 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 103r, Good Weapon, 
101/101 AC 22 V14 ~ Shadow ~ defend 

Orange AU27 ~ Old Priest shouting
Green BD31 ~ High Priest,  survived but was useless
Light Yellow BD30 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, took out the BBEG

Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Tan shaded state: Stunned
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'

-151/125 AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon A ~ Q18 G 
-169/125 AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon B ~ BA24 0 ~ 
-151/125 AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD  Horned Demon C ~ AQ31 1 ~
-174/125 AC30 SR21 ~ DEAD Horned Demon E ~ AQ21 F ~ 
-121/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon A ~ Q23 ~ 
-167/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD and then some Winged Turkey Demon D ~ Z23 ~ D ~ 
-150/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon C ~   AF35 ~ 
-154/112 AC27 SR20 ~ DEAD  Winged Turkey Demon D ~ AF18 ~ G 
-151/112 AC27 SR20 CMD27 ~ DEAD Winged Turkey Demon E ~ AM25 ~
-190/112 AC27 SR20 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Turkey Demon F ~ AU25 ~ D ~
-147/125 AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD Winged Female Demon A ~ AO6.. ~
-145/125 AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD Winged Female Demon B ~ AM42 ~ shot down by archers
-139/125 AC25 SR18 ~ DEAD  Winged Female Demon C ~ BD39 ~ 
-133/125 AC25 SR18 ~ Overkill DEAD Winged Female Demon D ~ K27 ~ start flying again
-323/245 AC 30 SR26 F BD24 Magenta ~ DEAD Alton Allbright DEMON!!, Splits - in half
all Dretch cannon fodder ~ DEAD
[/sblock]link=cathedral21.jpg[sblock=inline map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 11, 2014)

Relic hears the call from the paladin and his shoulders sink. He knew that this could only be the beginning but he had hoped ... Pushing those thoughts away and seeing Daylily hovering at the edge of his vision he waves up to the barbarian. "So it begins Daylilly. But we are not done today I fear." The old man makes his way towards the front of the cathedral to see who is in charge and what is going to happen in response to the invasion of the demonic hordes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric turned around and looked at Syl, "Well, I was right... sort of anyway."

"This all strikes me as a diversion now. Cause a bunch of havoc and someone storms the castle while the main defenders are busy."

"Hey, Fury! I see you survived! I think you and Bren should come with usto see who's fookin' brother-in-law is deciding to squat in the castle."

With Syl, he moved back towards the front of the cathedral again to stick close to Relic and probably Daylily as well.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste, 35 with Total Def
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Fortune

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2014)

[section]
The Aasimar nods wearily, though he feels much better after bathing in the healing warmth of the attending priests, and moves to join Borric over the body of the fallen Paladin.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move as stated. Was Bren healed back to full?[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2014)

[section]

Though the spiritual poisons of her ancestors continue to sap her energy, Kalinn too heads toward the door.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Don't suppose any of those healings also had the power to wash away fatigue?[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 12, 2014)

Syl slowly moves with Borric to Bren and Fury's side.  "Are you two alright?  I've never seen that many demons in one place before.  Like Borric said, I'm quite sure this isn't their only attack.  I'm afraid there will be another wave of them soon.  With Teleportation limited, they've got us trapped like rats, so to speak."

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 13, 2014)

Suspicions conformed, Aradra moves as quickly as he can towards the back door, hoping to get a peak outside without the others endangering themselves.  

If anyone tries to go outside, Aradra holds them up and says "Wait, let me check first."  Closing his eyes, the a seep of blood drops down Aradra's face, but when he opens his eyes again, the color in his eyes vanished.  In fact, Aradra seems to fade from sight from all but the most observant onlookers, his training causing him to blend in with the chaos going on.

[sblock]
Aradra will activate Skill Focus: Stealth for 10 minutes, and get a quick peak outside.  Since an Adaptation is activated, Camouflage is in effect.

Stealth (+25)  & Perception (+20): 1d20+25=38, 1d20+20=30
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 116/116
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)
Skil Focus Stealth: +6 to Stealth Checks for 10 minutes.

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 112/112
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13 / 6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 13, 2014)

Anaerion looks around, and sees the rest of the group getting together in the center.  Moving over to Elenka and Arianna, the wizard says "I am glad that this is over, but it seems our work is not yet done. I want to go speak with that old man who asked for the bodies; Perhaps I will be able to give him some assistance."

Flying over to where the old cleric was, the wizard says "I am sorry to interrupt, but I was hoping on lending my knowledge to assist in whatever your doing."

Malkovian says "So wait, that was round 1?  Crafty little demons they are huh. So wait, we had the Glaberzu be the Big Guy, Trurkey were Vrock, Sexy Succbi, Horny Kalavkaus , and Sticky Dretches, right?" Halfway though, the voice started to giggle, as it enjoyed the double meanings of his explanation.

Anaerion smirks and says "Or have Malkoivan do my job for me." 
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes
Mirror Image: 9 Minutes / 4 Images

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 270/270 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, OPEN SLOT
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, OPEN SLOT
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 13, 2014)

"What is you mean, Elder?" he asks Relic.  "It is seem to me that all the monster is deads.  It was very small doom to be worry so big abouts, I am think."

When the knight bursts in a moment later, Daylily takes a moment to process the information, then lets out a whoop that sounds suspiciously joyful.  "More doom?  More fight?  O-KAYS!  I am for rescue the big stupid stone house of the stupid metal knightses!  Holding on, Elder!"   The wild elf dives down and grabs Relic by the belt with one hand, the other carrying a strange polearm that he apparently copied from a delgate from Rhat'manis, or perhaps the Northern Isles.  He bears the the old wizard toward the front of the cathedral.

[sblock=OOC]Heading toward the dias door.  [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 117/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Hooked Lance (1d6, 20x4), Wizard
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Aligned Weapon, Fly, Lunge, RA/PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 13/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury grins and nods at Borric and Sylvain and slaps Bren on the shoulder.  "Cheer up!  It'll take a lot more than a few dancing demons and a little lightning storm to take us all down.  Besides, Borric's too obnoxious to die."  He turns serious at the further revelation of the fallen castle.  "And it looks like we all fell for the diversion, too."

He travels along with the group of warriors and wise men towards the cathedral doors.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Haste

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

After Arianna received a bit of healing Elenka looks her over with a critical eye.  "Better."  She looks over and sees the mass of fighters and spellcasters moving to the entrance and turns back to Arianna.  "Now I think it would be a good idea to catch up with that group.  Can you manage on the crutches?  Or would you allow Drevezh'korol to carry you?"

Drevezh'korol stands nearby but is ready to carry the merfolk woman should it be necessary.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Delay
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 50
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* Wand of Bless Weapon
*Conditions:* Haste 
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric smirked at Fury's comment, "Aye, obnoxious on an occasion. Perhaps a bit of a bastard and a jerk too, if my mind strikes me. In fact, I feel like being a down right fookin' pain in the ass to some demons..."

"Hey, anyone know who is paying for our services? I don't normally do this hero stuff for free and I did not catch if the demons were carrying good loot."

Despite his pragmatic treasure seeking, he was not going to stop and loot demons in the face of dealing with more of the enemy.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste 32
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Fortune

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 14, 2014)

Relic sighs and bears the indignity of the barbarian's good natured gesture with all the grace of a sack of potatos. "Set us down near whoever is calling the others to order, Daylilly. And first we will arm ourselves with knowledge." Once upon the ground in the desired location, Relic listens to what is going on while he examines the corpses of the other demons that had been fighting but which he had been unable to see due to his shortsightedness. He takes a tome from his back pack and flicks through the pages quickly. He knows the tome almost off by heart. It was just a matter of making the right connections to what he was seeing.

[sblock=OOC] Does reading the book while having the demons up close allow Relic to take 20 on his knowledge rolls to identify the demons and their powers or should I roll? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 14, 2014)

The head priest that had been officiating the ceremony is the first major player to get over to the paladin that just burst in.  He starts working in an attempt to save his life.  The old retiring paladin, Kalton Gebidinger, starts barking orders.  "Warriors assemble in the stone pews!  Casters form up in the wooden pews!  We march in five minutes!" 

Some people had paid attention to the old priest, and are starting to haul to bodies of the demons towards the front center area.  This is proving difficult with the commotion of may people trying to get elsewhere, and the sheer dead weight of beasts.  In groups of four to six, some are starting to manage the process of carrying bodies anyhow.

In the back, others are shouting orders as well.  Many of the shouts are conflicting and at cross purposes.  Merchants that have not escaped out the back yet are moving to the side chapels to get out the way.  Although the brawls have stopped, bickering amongst them is starting to brew.  "Seven thousand!" "Eight Thousand!" "I'll pay ten thousand!"  Apparently quality diamonds are earning a premium at the moment.

Aradra heads for the exit, checking to see if there is any combat on the grounds.  He tried to hold people back, but they simply rush by him in their attempts to escape.  Outside, he sees a couple paladins and monks checking the skies and searching for trouble, but finding none.  Civilians are running as quick as they can down the road towards the gatehouse. 

Daylily picks up his oldest friend and hops over the crowds so that elder can talk to elder.  Going above, he is able to get past the others around him, the pews and the bodies easily.  Getting to the front of the room, the officiating priest and a paladin are trying to keep the messenger alive, but be it magic, curse or poison, they are having a difficult time.  

Borric, still ground based is having a harder time moving forward with all the commotion going around.  While Sylvain is free to go faster, he stays near the friend he knows and trusts.  The two of them make it up to where the massive treant is standing over one of the corpse and find Fury moving the other way towards the back.

 The old priest is examining the body of the vrock that was closest to him.  "Clever bastards wearing rings.  But, what's this, only four?"  When Gebidinger starts barking orders, the old priest's face turns to one of disgust.  Muttering, "Damn fool will orderly march them all to their deaths."

 Breninyr  and Kalinn are kind of blocked by the old muttering priest and splayed guts of one demon on one side of the aisle and the gravity field on the other.  So, they cut through the pews to get to the far wall before making their way forward.

When Relic wants to know who is examining the demon bodies, Daylily  realizes that he is near the wrong elder.  Grabbing Relic again, he  bounds into the air and lightly sets down his friend near the elder  gathering beasties.

Anaerion glides through the air to the old priest and offers help.  But it is Malkovian that starts adding in his two coppers worth of information first and really gets the attention of the priest.  "Aye, look at this.  Just one ring on each hand.  And here... The middle left finger, or claw some might say, is missing.  It's as if they were suicidal cultists that expected a raise dead in reward.  But you can't raise demons.  At least we can't."

Arianna turns to Elenka, "Anaerion is over there, and knowledge of what these are will be more useful that being on the front lines in this form."  She turns and starts hobbling towards the floating Anaerion.

[sblock=status] Everybody got healed to full.  Paladin mercies to remove fatigue only apply on single target lay on hands, not channels. 
Spending the last week studying demons in books gives Relic and Anaerion +10 on their rolls.  Having books in hand gives you another +2.  Still a roll.  Well, add the "in-house demonologist expert standing there" and the combined Relic and Anaerion, rolling is redundant and you can just have the whole book entries on Vrock, Advanced Glaberzu, Dretch in Bestiary I and Kalavakus from Bestiary II. 
 117/117 AC 19 AT24 ~ Daylily ~ Fly 42r, good weapon, See Invisibility, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18 AT25 ~ Relic ~ 
..82/82. AC 17 AK24 ~ Sylvain ~  
..99/99. AC 24 AL23 ~ Orlando ~ Haste 3r ~ 
105/105 AC 30 AL25 ~ Borric ~ +2 Heroism 991r ~
..65/65. AC 17 AT26 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC991r/4 MI/ Haste 2r ~
..74/74. AC 18 AN27 ~ Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', Haste 2r, 
..65/65. AC 21+4 AO26 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Haste 2r, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 83r 
..82/82. AC 18 AR26 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr Haste 2r~
164/164 AC 28 AZ39 ~ Kalinn ~ Haste 2r ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AX39 ~ Breninyr ~ 
105/105 AC 26 outside ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 101r, Good Weapon, Adaptation 10m 
101/101 AC 22 outside ~ Shadow ~ defend 

Orange AU27 ~ Old Priest examining demon
Green BD37 ~ High Priest, tending to messenger paladin
Light Yellow BD31 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, barking orders

G 0 1 F A D G D  
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'
[/sblock]link=cathedral22.jpg[sblock=inline map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 14, 2014)

Relic bites back a complaint at being ferried through the air when they arrive at the wrong place as he realises how useful Daylily is being but quietly resolves to master flight on his own terms as soon as possible. When he is set down in the correct location and has had time to confer with his book, the priest and the wizard who are examining the bodies he stops a moment when he hears the call to form up in the pews. "That paladin who is so eager to storm the keep ... does he know what these creatures are? Their powers? Their weaknesses? If we are to fight effectively against this hell horde their is information that every person in here needs to know. He needs to be stopped and told to wait and to listen!" Relic looks to the priest who had the good sense to begin studying the creatures in the first place. "Can you halt him until we can properly ready everyone? Fighting ignorant  is like fighting blind. What we know may save many lives."

[sblock=OOC] I am curious to know the XP for that massive battle. When Relic levels up he will be able to cast fly on himself at will! It seems like that is going to be a useful ability! [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 14, 2014)

Confirming that the innocent were getting out OK, Aradra turns around.  Hearing the booming voice of the old paladin, Aradra tries to figure out what sort of fighting force they would have.  He tries to ponder on what kind of keep this could be.

However, as the people he knew where headed towards the front, Aradra decides to head up there, where Relic, another robed elf flying, and the old man who called for the bodies of the demons were investigating the remains.

[sblock=OOC]
Double Timing it back to the front with everyone else. 

SK: What sort of check is it to know about the keep?  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 116/116
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3)
Skil Focus Stealth: +6 to Stealth Checks for 10 minutes.

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+3), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 112/112
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13 / 6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 15, 2014)

Anaerion seems confused by the old cleric's words.  "I understand that they cannot be raised, since their body and soul are one. Slaying it here should have prevented them from ever returning.  Are there spells that could in fact allow a demon's soul to return to it's body?"

"Wait, how did they get inside this shield?  Anaerion said this place was locked down to prevent teleportation? I thought that was what that shimmering thinga-ma-jig did?  Wait, maybe there is some super awesome spell that let's you do that!" Malkovian pips up, and Anaerion felt the hand twitch as Malkovian uses Anaerion's knowledge of the arcane.

Once ascertaining what he knows Anaerion casts Detect Magic, focusing on the rings the cleric was pointing at.

[sblock]
Anaerion's Know Arcana (Other Spells that could return demons back): 1d20+19=25

Then cast Detect magic on the rings.

Malkovian's Know Arcana(Spells that would allow Teleporation in Dimensional Lock): 1d20+13=32
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes
Mirror Image: 9 Minutes / 4 Images

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, OPEN SLOT
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, OPEN SLOT
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 15, 2014)

[sblock=OOC XP]Each of you earned 4,072 XP for the fight.  The front page was updated a couple days ago, and three characters leveled up.  Bren also levels up on Saturday.  The total XP was 140,000 XP, or about CR 17.75.  I totaled up the damage you did, and it was 32% of the total HP for the creatures.  So, (140,000 * 0.32)/11 was the formula.  It worked out to about the same XP as a CR 11.5 fight for a four man group.  So, just an average fight for the opener.  I should have thrown in more demons.  I only managed about a 15% death toll.  

Knowledge History is best for info on the keep. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2014)

[section]
As Anaerion comes to his position (OOC - Whenever that happens) Bren calls the mage aside for a quiet word. "If you have a moment, sir, I've a boon to ask. I am, as you see, without armor. Normally, this is not a problem but with the foes we face today I could use some extra protection. I can provide you the means to cast the spell and relearn it immediately; if you've one available I'd appreciate it if you could cast it on me."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka nods in response to Arianna's comment about the usefulness of knowledge about these demons.  "Go ahead; I'm sure you and Anaerion and the priests can find more information about these demons than I would be able to do.  I'll see if I can't slow these rambunctious warriors until those of us who can strengthen them with magics have figured out everything we need."

Elenka moves over to the gathering of warriors that includes the white-haired warrior woman, the gleaming armored warrior with the mercenary mind, the wiry Aasimar, and several others.  She clambers up onto a pew with Drevezh'korol's help and begins to speak in a loud voice.

"Hear me before you rush off to this castle that has fallen to demonic forces.  Those wizards and priests that support you with enhanced strength, quickened bodies, and the power to cut through demons as if they were bundles of straw still seek out information concerning this attack.  Wait a moment until they can see what they can learn to give you knowledge of the enemy."  She gestures towards Anaerion, Arianna, and the priest.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]talk
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 50
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* Wand of Bless Weapon
*Conditions:* Haste 
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






With all the chaos going on, Borric stayed with the people he knew instead of rushing off. Hearing the mages start talking about sharing knowledge and learning more about the foes was good tactical advice to him.

The gruff warrior already knew that without good spellcaster support he was not as effective.

"So any idea what these rings do, then? If they already stormed the keep, maybe they will help people fly and we can put them to good use… Well some of us flight challenged can put them to good use"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste 32
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Fortune

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 16, 2014)

"Let me take a look at one of those rings," Syl grumbles as he snatches one away.  "I'm not letting us go fight an army of demons without knowing what we are walking into. He looks closely at the ring, trying to figure out what he could after Detecting Magic on it.

Spellcraft on the ring [sblock]1d20+20=37[/sblock]

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 16, 2014)

As the two old men confer, "Yeah, he knows a thing or two about killing demons."  He chuckles a bit.  "Were you sleeping during the ceremony?  Gebidinger has been one of The Thirteen for twenty years now.  He went toe to toe with the glaberzu and came out fine.  If it is twenty or thirty demons up there, then he will be fine.  Small groups are easy.  Hordes, well it is hard to spread the smites out.  And it ain't like demons are going to fight fair."

"Stop him, not likely.  You heard him.  He gave me five minutes to figure this out."

Answering questions tossed his way, "Well, the missing middle finger, I've seen that before.  A finger is about all you need to clone someone.  It works before or after they die.  Shouldn't work on them, but I've never tried it to verify that."  When the asking mage starts asking questions in a second voice,  it throws the priest for a moment, but he dismisses worries and  answers.   "The Shield has stood for over a thousand years.  There should be no way this is happening.  Unless..."  

After Elenka makes her announcement, "Hey you!  You little girl!  Who are you to tell us how to fight demons?  And in our own house?"  The retiring Gebidinger that was trying to marshal people into groups is more than a little miffed.  "I'll be leading this army if you don't mind!"

"Yeah, pride.  Pride will be what kills him." mutters the old priest.  "It won't be the first time."

[sblock=Aradra]Profession Soldier (1d20+10=26) Fighting up hill towards the keep is going to be difficult.  The demons can fly, much of the paladin army cannot.  It will come out that the kalvakas demons have Air Walk instead of flying, so even without wings, they all have the advantage. Unknown numbers are behind the keep's wall.  The keep has stood since before the Year of the Pact, so it is old, but very sturdy.  The only advantage on the paladin's side is that it is their own house, so they have the territory advantage once they gain entrance.  Odds: Extremely difficult[/sblock][sblock=Anaerion]Normal spell means of restoring life don't work on a demon.  The top level spells that break all the rules, well, yeah, they break all the rules.  But, looking at these guys, each with a finger missing, maybe someone convinced them that a Clone spell might work.  
Malkovian cannot figure out how these creatures would be able to break a working dimensional lock cast by a god, if the legends are true.[/sblock][sblock=Sylvain and Anaerion]Anaerion id one of the rings (1d20+21=37), Sylvain already rolled. First ring: Ring of Force Fangs.  It can absorb up to 9 levels worth of force spells instead of allowing them to affect the wearer.  Stored charges can be as magic missiles, releasing up to five charges as five missiles in one action.  If the ring is full of charges, it doesn't block more incoming spells.  This is part of why Magic Missile and Spiritual Weapons spells failed so many times.  SR was likely another contributing cause.  Anaerion has seen this ring in use by the mermaid before.

Since it is an auto-success for both to id the other ring, it is a Ring of Mind Shielding: The wearer is continually immune to detect thoughts, discern lies, and any attempt to magically discern her alignment.  (One way to get past pesky paladin detect evil abilities. )[/sblock]  

[sblock=Status]117/117 AC 19 AT24 ~ Daylily ~ Fly 40r, good weapon, See Invisibility, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18 AT25 ~ Relic ~ 
..82/82. AC 17 AK24 ~ Sylvain ~  
..99/99. AC 24 AL23 ~ Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 30 AL25 ~ Borric ~ +2 Heroism 989r ~
..65/65. AC 17 AT26 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC989r/4 MI/ ~
..74/74. AC 18 AR28 ~ Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', 
..65/65. AC 21+4 AP26 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 81r 
..82/82. AC 18 AR26 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr ~
164/164 AC 28 AZ39 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AX39 ~ Breninyr ~ (will ask for MA when in position) 
105/105 AC 26 outside ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 101r, Good Weapon, Adaptation 10m 
101/101 AC 22 outside ~ Shadow ~ defend 

Orange AU27 ~ Old Priest examining demon and talking
Green BD37 ~ High Priest, tending to messenger paladin
Light Yellow BD31 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, barking orders

G 0 1 F A D G D  
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'
[/sblock]link=cathedral23.jpg[sblock=inline map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 16, 2014)

The old paladin finally struck a nerve.  A commanding officer should never sentence his own troops to death march, and that is what this paladin was doing right now.  

Aradra's voice rose up above the din as the solider sprints to the front, not caring about formalities any more.  His fancy robes rip, but right now he does not care.

"That girl could lead an army better than you can right now, because she's calm and thinking right now!  Have you any sort of plan to take back the fort other than to charge up at it?!"

Really angry for the first time in forever, the solider's colorless eyes stare up at the paladin, and hoping for the first time that announcing he _was_ former military with of the most powerful military nations on E'n was worth something to these old codgers.

[sblock=OOC]
I have zero idea where Aradra is right now, but he's double moving towards AO25.  Flat out running if he has to.  

And yes, yelling at a chief paladin in his own house.  I should start rolling a new character...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 116/116
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3), Gravity Bow.
Skil Focus Stealth: +6 to Stealth Checks for 10 minutes.

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 112/112
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13 / 6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 17, 2014)

"Nope, no super awesome spell that breaks that shield built by a god.  Boo.  I think at any rate."

Meanwhile, while the archer made his point to the old paladin, Anaerion speaks his mind.  "I could see a Clone spell working.  However, who would be able to convince these creatures that a clone spell would work?  Surly Demons will have small knowledge of the arcane?  Maybe not the brute force ones, but the Succubi I could believe having that ability.  They DID cast a spell from a scroll before the fight, after all. "


[sblock=OOC] [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]: While we probably will not get to it till later, short answer is yes Anaerion will cast Mage armor on Bren.   If Bren wants to use his own pearl of power that's fine, as Anaerion will need to recall it having already cast it.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes
Mirror Image: 9 Minutes / 4 Images

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, OPEN SLOT
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, OPEN SLOT
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 2/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka is about to unleash the fury of the red-headed upon Gebidinger when the scout rushes to her defense.  Seeing that this could become volatile quickly she makes a placating gesture and speaks to smooth things over.

"I meant to offer no insult to you; the house of Helerion has suffered insult enough today.  Neither, I am sure, did this Rornish soldier who fought alongside your paladins in defense of Helerion's holy cathedral.  I urge you to marshal your forces and wait for the counsel of your wise men so that you might make an effective battle plan to drive the demons from your stronghold.  Haste gains you nothing and may lose everything."  Elenka hesitates a moment before continuing.  "And since you asked: I am the Knazna, Princess Elenka, daughter of King Danyll of Predgor'jah Krai.  As you can see, I command the will of Lesovik."

On cue, Drevezh'korol rumbles deep in his throat like a growl.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Diplomacy (1d20+16=36) to calm Gebidinger
Knowledge (Geography) (1d20=19) to identify Aradra as a Rornishman.
Dang, woulda liked those rolls for combat...
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 50
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* Wand of Bless Weapon
*Conditions:* Haste 
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury reaches over and thumps Borric's armor.  With all the shouting and posturing going on neither it nor his sarcastic aside to Borric are really noticeable.

"Never would've guessed the mouthy girl was a princess.  Step softly and carry a big stick, huh?"  He motions over at Sylvain and the group around the priest.  "Looks like they got something off one of those demons."





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Haste

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric looked from one person to another as the Elanka and Aradra discussed things with the Paladin commander Gebidinger. Borric was no military commander and was not about to get involved with leading an army. Until that day, he had only ever been in small scale battles with a handful of people.

He asked the priest to finish his thought, "Unless what? You were about to speculate on how they took over The Shield."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste 32
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Fortune

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 17, 2014)

Hearing Aradra shouting, Daylily loops around to hover over the archer while he shoves his way through the crowd, and then takes a moment to assess the situation.  Eventually he shrugs.  "Is clear to be stupid plan, Arrdara," he says, "but so whats?  This is their choosings, to walk slow in heavy metals armor on open uphills.  Stupids die, strongs live.  This is only a natural things."  He swoops lazily on the air currents, entirely unconcerned by the chaos below.  "Also, you is forget that even if they reach the stone house, it will all be trap.  Like when the worm-face thing that lived near to the Big Prisoner tried to luring us into ambushes from side."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 117/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Hooked Lance (1d6, 20x4)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Aligned Weapon, Fly, Lunge, RA/PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 13/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 18, 2014)

Syl watches with amusement at the arguing back and forth.  "Welp, Waltor, this might be it for us buddy.  Chaos between our ranks can only lead to disaster."

Shaking his head, he tells the group around him about the qualities of the rings.  "Neat little things.  We all might want to grab a couple of them to use against the demons."

Borric, Bren, Fury:  [sblock]Check out the DM's Thursday post spoiler to Syl to find out about the rings' abilities.[/sblock]

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 19, 2014)

Relic is about to mutter a reply about what it was he was doing during the ceremony when the priest says 'unless'. He had of course not been sleeping although it might have appeared that way. But with his vision being so limited he could not see what was happening 10 rows in front of where he was let alone the very front where the paladin had fought. He takes in the information about the Order's leader with at least some measure of relief. Boric however echoes his own thoughts with his question. "Yes, what? If there is no way "unless" ... well the presence of these demons means that your 'unless,' if it is the only possibility, must be the truth. So please share your "unless" with those of us who have wits enough to listen." While he listens to the priest's reply he quietly takes out one of his wands and cast a protective spell on himself. If they only had five minutes then he had best be as ready as possible.

[sblock=OOC] Relic will cast Mage Armour on himself using his wand. [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 83/83 
AC: 14 (18) Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status:  Mirror Image (9 mins): 4 left; Mage Armour (1 hour)
Fort: +7 Ref: +7  Will: +11
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Empty Slot
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (44/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(48/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 19, 2014)

"Little girl commands one beast.  Ha!  I command two hundred holy warriors!  *BE SILENT!"*  The people around you that were scoffing and laughing at your bickering with the well known hero flinch at his commandment.   People were dutifully following his orders and marshaling according to skills already, but his flaring anger has lit a fire that seems to be speeding everyone up just a bit more.  

"Unless... someone has tampered with the Demonscope!  Our order protects an ancient artifact.  It keeps a planar gate closed. The power of the Shield comes from the Demonscope and the trapped essence, but without a complete triumvirate of Holy Sentinels, the Shield is weakening.  Gebidinger is getting old and frail of body for a warrior.  That is why he was being replaced with Allbright."

THUMP! Another of the reverse gravity fields fall, finally being dispelled by someone in the crowd.  The dead vrock that had been floating in it crashed down rather loudly.  

The old priest moves to the next demon and starts stripping the rings off of it as he continues talking.  “We need to act quickly to strengthen the Demonscope and prevent the demons from reaching it.  Judging by your quick reaction and competence in the battle against the demons, you have twice the courage and four times the brains of anyone else in this room. These fools will stand around and debate the particulars of the assault and attempt a frontal seige until you’re all as old as me, but the truth is, we don’t have the time. If there’s any chance of salvaging this situation we have to act now, before the Demonscope is destroyed and the Shield fails.  Once that happens, all the demons here would be loose and free upon the world.”

"Gather a strike force together of about a dozen people.  There is a back way into the keep.  It is too tight to march an army through, but a quick strike force could get through in time." 

Monks and paladins have been piling the crispy remains of the dretches in the front corner.  One of them brings over the only thing that they had that looks of value.  It looks like a cargo net, but it survived the fire snake without a bit of singeing. 

[sblock=Bren and Kalinn (being up by the messenger)]Through a neutralize poison, breath of life, remove curse and probably more, the head priest and a close paladin are able to keep the messenger alive.  You overhear,

"The keep has fallen.  It started several hours ago.  Many demons have infiltrated and taken us by surprise.  There are pockets of troops that are still fighting, but they are cut off from each other.  We have not been able to mount a unified front.  Normally, we could feel something like this coming, but no, we sensed nothing.  I think it still is safe and protected, but I don't know."
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]117/117 AC 19 AT24 ~ Daylily ~ Fly 38r, good weapon, See Invisibility, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18+4 AT25 ~ Relic ~ MA 1h,
..82/82. AC 17 AK24 ~ Sylvain ~  
..99/99. AC 24 AL23 ~ Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 30 AL25 ~ Borric ~ +2 Heroism 987r ~
..65/65. AC 17 AT26 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC987r/4 MI/~
..74/74. AC 18 AR28 ~ Elenka ~ Magic Circ f/Evil 10', 
..65/65. AC 21+4 AP26 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 79r 
..82/82. AC 18 AR26 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4hr ~
164/164 AC 28 BB38 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 BB39 ~ Breninyr ~ (will ask for MA when in position) 
105/105 AC 26 AQ25 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 99r, Good Weapon, Adaptation 98r 
101/101 AC 22 AP25 ~ Shadow ~ defend 

Orange AU27 ~ Old Priest examining demon and talking
Green BD37 ~ High Priest, tending to messenger paladin
Light Yellow BD31 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, barking orders
G 0 1 F A D G D  
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
Greyed Area: Stinking cloud, no visibility beyond 5'
[/sblock]link=cathedral24.jpg[sblock=inline map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 20, 2014)

Relic looks around at those gathered. "Daylilly, Aradra, Shadow, the Mageslayer and his companions ... where is Kalinn? Daylilly, can you see Kalinn? If you do, tell her we are cutting to the heart of matters and avoiding the frontal suicide. Her and her blade will be needed." ​

Relic knew he had little time to waste. He had no idea that things would escalate so quickly. He reached back and his book of spells leaps into his hand from his haversack. He flipped straight to a specific page and began running his finger over the arcane scrawls that were there, his lips moving frantically as he committed a new spell to memory.

[sblock=Action]Fast study allows Relic to memorise a spell in 1 minute: Lvl 3: Darkvision, communal  fills his final lvl 3 slot. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2014)

[section]

The ice princess backhands Bren gently on the shoulder and speaks softly into his ear. "Come, priest, the others should know of this. Lets get 'em together." She begins leading him through the crowd, stopping and speaking to each of her traveling companions as she comes to them. "The keep is overrun, but there are some pockets of resistance still inside. For some reason, their warning system failed to alert them. I think we need to get inside and see what we can do to organize the resistance, and to find out what's happened to whatever this warning system is they had."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]As stated.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2014)

[section]
Bren follows along with the Dragon Lady, doing what he can to assist Kalinn in gathering the crew from Venza to hear her message.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 20, 2014)

Daylily floats back toward Relic just in time to hear him ask for people by name.  "Yes, I am see many good fighter from here, not just the Darkchild.  Holdings on."  He raises his fingers to his lips and lets out a piercing whistle -- perhaps his missing teeth add volume somehow?  In any event, the sound is ear-splitting, and a moment of surprised silence settles over the cathedral, which the barbarian takes advantage of. * "OYEH!  DARKCHILD ... AND BORRK ... AND ARRDARA ... AND FURRY WITH THE MATING BIRD HAT!" *he bellows.*  "LEAVING ALONE THE STUPID SLOW PALADING IDIOT AND COME HERES FOR A MUCH MORE SMARTER PLANS!"*

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 117/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Hooked Lance (1d6, 20x4)
Current Conditions in Effect: Aligned Weapon, Fly
Rage Remaining: 13/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka is about to respond to Gebidinger when Daylily makes his call for attention.  She just glares at the old paladin and shakes her head letting her scorn shine through in the action.  She hops down from the pew and leads Drevezh'korol over to the elven barbarian.

"We're with you.  I'll not waste my energy arguing with a man who is too old and too foolish to realize he was being put out to pasture for a reason.  What's your plan?"





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 50
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* Wand of Bless Weapon
*Conditions:* Haste 
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury would put his money on Daylily and his pet wizard, Borric, Sylvain, and the others over a blowhard paladin and his array of paladin minions any day of the week.  He moves closer and listens closely to the information and plans being made.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Haste

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 21, 2014)

"The scary part is you are right Daylily.  They are doomed to die at the rate they are going.  I just don't like needless deaths is all.  But if there is another plan, I am all ears." Aradra says, turning his attention to Relic and the others, and ignoring the older paladin who is still ordering people around.

When hearing Kalinn's statements about those who are still in the castle, Aradra nods his head in agreement, but turns to old man who was giving them advice.  The color in Aradra's eyes still have not returned, but it was clearly obvious that Aradra was paying close attention to this old man who was giving them a second way in.

"I have some questions before setting out, and I will be as brief as I can.  Firstly, how do we strengthen this Demonscope? is there some sort of divine ritual to strengthen it?  Secondly, I heard you mention a back way.  Where will it lead us, and where is the Demonscope in comparison? In relation to that, how is the keep laid out?  We need to be swift, and as quiet as possible.  Most likely, we will only need to confront enemies we absolutely need to.  If the demon's find out that a strike force are in there, they will ignore a marching army to focus on us.  "


[sblock=OOC]
SK: Did you ever update the stats for Aradra's jump to 12?  It seems like he also has not been approved yet...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 116/116
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Gravity Bow ;Adaptation Skill Focus Stealth: +6 to Stealth Checks for 9.5 minutes.

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 112/112
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13 / 6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric took a ring and said, “Sounds like a good idea. But I will have to keep it in my pocket for now unless I remove one of my others. Seeing the people crashing to the ceiling, leads me to believe I should not remove my ring of feather falling just yet.”

With the adventurers being encouraged to not follow after the old geezer paladin, Borric nodded at the priest and replied, “Aye, you make sense. Let’s be about saving the world and stopping them from this mischief.”

“If there are resistance fighters inside, every moment we waste is lives probably lost. I think this priest is coming with us, Aradra. He can show us the way and explain what we need to do to save the demonscope when we need to know.”

“At least the frontal assault will be a good attention getter so we can sneak in.”

“Someone bring that net too, it might be useful.”

Borric gestured to the object one of the monks brought over.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste 32
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Fortune

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 21, 2014)

Syl pockets one of the rings and places the other on his finger.  He also takes a peek at the net, checking it for its magical abilities as well.  He moves forward with the others.

"I have no plans on dying with those fool paladins.  To stop this, I think a quick precise strike would be much more preferable.  A few of us might even make it out alive," he grins wryly.

Spellcraft (net):  1d20+20=33

Actions [sblock]Put on Ring of Force Fangs.    It can absorb up to 9 levels worth of force spells instead of allowing  them to affect the wearer.  Stored charges can be as magic missiles,  releasing up to five charges as five missiles in one action.  If the  ring is full of charges, it doesn't block more incoming spells. 

  Put Ring of Mind Shielding  in his pocket.  The wearer is continually immune to detect thoughts, discern lies, and  any attempt to magically discern her alignment.

[/sblock]






*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 21, 2014)

"That is true, Borrk.  We must be swift if we are to succeed.  Also, I would volunteer myself and Arianna as well for this mission.  I myself know a few more spells inducing one that should banish an unfortunate demon back to it's plane, and Arianna is similar to Elenka in summoning a powerful creature who will aid us, in addition to being a priestess of the Stormlords. "  Anaerion says, looking towards Borric, clearly misunderstanding Daylily's accent.  

Since the the unnamed robed man with a scorpion was looking at the net, Anaerion pulls out his own spell book and starts memorizing the new spells.

Meanwhile, a bodyless voice calls out "So, we have light touched punchy guy whose name I don't know, dark touched sword girl who has an awesome sword, soldier archer boy and his wolf , pretty hat dude who moves arounda lot, floating barbarian elf who crushes skulls, old guy #1 who seems kinda blind, Sir Awesome Armor with awesome flail, mysterious robed guy who has a scorpion and is talking to it,  Arianna and Taq (or is it Taq and Arianna?), Princess Elenka and Super Tree Drev, and Anaerion and myself. Oh, and old guy #2 apparently as well, whos name we also don't know.  This will be FUN!"

[sblock=OOC]
With Fast Study, memorize Telekinetic Charge and Dismissal
With pearl of power, re-memorize the Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)

And because Anaerion doesn't know Borric's actual name, since the only mention of it near him was Daylily, Anaerion is going to call him Borrk for now 

And Malkovian will do the honor of listing everyone whos going, in case it wasn't obvious already...
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes
Mirror Image: 9 Minutes / 4 Images

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2014)

[section]
Bren looks around for the source of the disembodied voice, and settles on Anaerion as the most likely candidate due to his magic use and the general direction from whence it comes. He nods to the others with whom he did not become acquainted on the road, then speaks to the mage. "I'm Breninyr . . . Bren. The 'Darkchild' is Kalinn. A pleasure."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 18 (18 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (03/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Now would likely be a good time to insert Bren's request for a Mage Armor, and his offer of a Pearl of Power to relearn the spell.

Also, he and Kalinn haven't been close enough (I think) to pick up on the rings - both of them have open ring slots and could use the Force Fang rings if there are any left.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 22, 2014)

Relic snaps his book shut and drops it over his shoulder into his haversack where it disappears, having finished preparing his spells as the others gathered around the priest. Seeing the usefulness of the ring beyond that of his own ring of protection he also seeks one of them. He would have to rely on his companions ensuring he was never in the line of fire in any case, as the ring would do little to help him against the type of creatures they were about to face. 

"If those who go after the Demonscope are here then let us share our knowledge of these demons we are about to face. There is not enough time fore me to repeat myself ... so listen closely and remember what you can ...

He whacks the massive vulture creature with his staff. "This evil creature is a vrock. It has very sharp eyes and can see in the dark. All of these creatures can." He pauses as though suddenly choosing his words very carefully. "Many demons have the power to evoke darkness, which gives them a distinct fighting advantage. If any of you have powers that will allow you to see in the dark then prepare them just before we enter the keep. I have a spell that should aid those of you who have no means of your own which I will cast just before we enter. Now, the vrock's most deadly power is the Dance of Ruin whose lightning power we all felt during the last battle..."Relic continues to describe the strengths and weakness of each of the demons gathered before them in deatil, though he does not stop to pause or repeat himself at any moment. He ends saying "I have a wand that will align your weapons to good so they cut through the demons' magical resistance. Those of you who have weapons that would benefit from such a spell, tell me now and I will cast it upon your weapon just before we enter the keep."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn listens attentively as the old man shares his knowledge of the demon-kind against which they'll be fighting.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]When Relic makes his offer to align weapons, she puts a hand on Winterbite's hilt. _{{Is this spell something that would benefit you? Is it something you'd be willing to use?}}_[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric nodded as the disembodied voice referred to him by a description and provided his name, “Borric Hawkins, errant warrior that is not a knight.”

“I take it the floating voice is more magecraft trickery,” he said sardonically.

He stowed his flail, not needing it in hand immediately and left his shield still strapped to his arm. Turning to Aradra, he said, “Aye, let us be about this as soon as the spell casters get their sheet all taken care of."

"My Ioun Stone is upgraded by a higher level cleric. Will that be enough?” He asked Relic.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste 32
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Haste (+1AC, +1 Att, +1 Ref, +30ft move, +1 Attack with Full Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Fortune

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 23, 2014)

"Well met Borric Hawkins Errant Warrior Who is Not a Knight.  For someone who claims they are not a  knight, you certainly have a long enough name to be one.  Also you as well, Breniyer Bren, and Darkchild Kalinn.  I remember a time when the hardest names I had to remember was Tordek and Mialee.  Fun times those.  Fun times.  And as for Mage Trickery, I'm more a part of Anaerion than most summoner's are bonded with the eidolon!"  the body less voice continues, clearly not understanding Borric's humor.  "Thank you Malkovian that will do." came Anaerions' curt answer, still reading through his spellbook.

Once Anaerion had put his book away, Bren approached the mage and asked him to cast a simple protection spell upon him.  With a nod, Anaerion says "Of course I can.  I have already cast it upon myself, but I can more than easily cast it upon you as well."  After taking Bren's pearl, Anaerion focus for a second, and the pearl flashes a green color.  Handing back the paerl Anaerion places his hand upon Bren's shoulder and saying "Give this man the protection of mages, that it may be an armor upon him against the onslaught."

[sblock=OOC]
Anaerion will use Bren's Pearl of Power to relearn Mage Armor, and cast it.  Duration 10 hours.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes
Mirror Image: 9 Minutes / 4 Images

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 18 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Aradra's eyes narrow as the bodyless voice continues speaking, but for now nobody seems to care.  _As Borric said, magecraft_ _most likley_. _ And to be fair, that would not be the strangest thing I've  seen so far today._

Looking back up to Borric Aradra nods "I still have some room for a spell myself, but until i know what we are getting into I'm not sure what I would need to prepare.  And as Relic well knows, my bow is not aligned to good, but I keep my shots clustered together that they tend to hit the same area as any previous shots.  As for being able to see in the dark, I have that trick under control.  I will need to wait till this one wears off, " gesturing to his still colorless eyes, "but it will be limited when I can do it."

[sblock=OOC]
As posted in the AFK, I will be out of town starting in about 10 minutes till Sunday evening/Monday.  I will still have my cell, so I will be aware of what's going on.  Depending on availability, I might be able to throw quick update if needed.

Also, once we get moving, Aradra will also give Anaerion his pearl of power to boost Shadow's AC by 4.  Between that and Barkskin Shadow will have a 32 AC, so i won't be as hesitant to send him into battle.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 116/116
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Gravity Bow ;Adaptation Skill Focus Stealth: +6 to Stealth Checks for 9.5 minutes.

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 112/112
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13 / 6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2014)

[section]
The priest-diplomat smiles broadly at the bodiless voice's quips. "Bren will do just fine, no need for the formality of using both of my names. And I thank you for the protection, Anaerion. If we're inside long enough, I may ask for another casting . . . I have the means to renew your spell, of course. And now if you'll pardon me for a moment, I need to meditate to prepare myself for the coming conflict."

Bren concentrates for a moment, calling upon the power inherent in his blood to provide a bit of additional protection. He then takes a few minutes to pray to the Irthian gods, asking humbly for the knowledge and power to contribute to the coming fight and to protect this world from demonic invasion.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Corruption Resistance_ - SLA Caster Level 13, Reduces damage that targets Good alignment (such as evil aligned weapons, evil smite attacks, etc. by 15 points). Duration 13 hours.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 23, 2014)

[section]The old priest answering Aradra, "How do we strengthen the Demonscope?  Umm, umm, how do you strengthen an artifact?  This isn't some generic trinket.  You are going to have to see what damage has been done first.  What am I saying?  You won't even know what it looks like."  

"Ugh!  I am too old for this fighting crap!"  Turning to Relic, "Can these kids protect us?  Oh well, fate of the world and all that means it doesn't really matter."

"Yeah, there is a back way in.  It is an underground tunnel leading into the lower levels of the keep. I'm not one for drawing maps to secrets for strangers, so I will just have to lead you there.  But before that..."  
He kneels at the side of the Kalvalkas demon and pulls a black blade.  With the skill of a master butcher, he starts slicing and harvesting bits and pieces.  Handing the gory guts Aradra, "Bag and keep these."    Aradra obeys and fumbles through his pack until he finds appropriate sacks. Heart, horns, kidneys and things he doesn't even recognize, all of them get stuffed in the sack.  

Just as quick, the old man moves to the next beast and continues his harvesting.  Vrock gizzards are apparently useful too.
[/section]
When Borric and Sylvain start collecting the rings off of the demon corpse the man is working on a couple of monks stop them, "You can't take those.  Those are ..."  The old priest interrupts by grabbing the ring from the monk, then handing it to Borric.  "Oh, yes sir." as he backs down and walks away to fetch another body.

More of the heroic group makes their way over to the elders after Daylily's call of gathering.  Once gathered, Relic starts a lecture on the capabilities of the demons that are within his sight.  A few of the bystanders stop their milling about and listen to the lecture as well.  When Relic is informed that the dretches have been rounded up over in the front, he adds his knowledge of dretches to the lecture as well.  

[section]
After a few more introductions, the mermaid in a silk gown slithers up.  "I'll join you too. You can call me Arianna.  It's the only name I got that doesn't screech above the waterline. The Mithral Hand of Fate can attest to my fighting prowess once I put on my battle suit.  But, being big, blue scaled and clawed, I am not calling on Teq just yet.  Don't want to be mistaken for one of those horny beasts.  Once we get into the tunnels I will get my legs." 
[/section]"Well, if your tossing names around, I am Kutholiam Vuere.  The treatise, _Vuere’s Demonic Taxonomy_, that's my work.  I've been the expert here for thirty years." 

Standing up, "Well, got the useful bits of these guys.  If you got your group together, let's get moving."  Not seeming to care about being covered in guts and gore, Anaerion does seem to care about the stench of it at least.  A quick couple castings of prestidigitation and the slime and guts start sliding off the priest's tunic to the ground.  

"Come on."  The last of the gravity fields have fallen, so he walks straight up the aisle.  Shouting to Gebidinger, "They are using rings of mind shielding, so you won't be able to just feel where they are.  Some of them had rings of force fangs.  So, your mage corp will need to choose something other than force spells."  

"Where are you going?" Gebidinger demands.

"Don't ask, and you won't be able to have it stolen from your mind later." as he passes the stage and heads for the door the messenger came out of.

[sblock=Cargo Net]a 25'x25' cargo net that behaves as a mass Ring of Mind Shielding[/sblock][sblock=loot]1 Cargo Net of Mind Shielding
14 Rings of Mind Shielding ~ one already missing before the body arrived
8 Rings of Force Fangs ~ only the dancing vrocks, the horny beast demons and the glaberzu had one[/sblock][sblock=Status]Aradra and Shadow's stats updated.
I wasn't planning on Kutholiam joining you, but if I don't, that leads to a few plot holes.  This module was written for the Worldwound, so a bit of adaptation is being put in on the fly.

117/117 AC 19 BB38 ~ Daylily ~ Fly 18r, See Invisibility 26m, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18+4 BA35 ~ Relic ~ MA 58m,
..82/82. AC 17 AZ33 ~ Sylvain ~  
..99/99. AC 24 BA32 ~ Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 30 BA33 ~ Borric ~ +2 Heroism 967r ~
..65/65. AC 17 AT26 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC967r/4 MI 7m/~
..74/74. AC 18 BA29 ~ Elenka ~ 
..65/65. AC 21+4 AX26 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Gr Magic Fang 9hr, Large 59r 
..82/82. AC 18 BA28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4h ~
164/164 AC 28 BB34 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 18+4 BA34 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 13h/MA 10h 
116/116 AC 26 BA31 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 99r, Good Weapon, Adaptation 58r 
112/112 AC 24+4 BA30 ~ Shadow ~ MA 10h, defend 


Orange BB36 ~ Kutholiam leading group
Green BC32 ~ High Priest, reporting to Gebidinger
Light Yellow BD31 ~ Kalton Gebidinger, barking orders
G 0 1 F A D G D  
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Yellow-Green circles: Inspire Courage +2
Cyan circles: Channel Positive Energy bursts
Purple shaded state: Confused
Blue square shaded area: Reverse Gravity
Green diamond state: Weakened
Green dot state: Haste
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Blue Circle: Prone
Red X state: dead
Grey X state: Paralyzed/unconscious
Balls around Demons: Mirror Images
[/sblock][sblock=inline map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 24, 2014)

"I'm Sylvain, but everyone just calls me Syl.  This is my buddy Waltor.  Yes, he's a scorpion."      As Syl introduces him, Waltor gives a scorpion-ly bow.

"I'm able to cast a good bit of spells, and harry the other side a bit.  I need to be close for my better tricks to work, so any strong bodyguard type near me would be greatly appreciated.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 26, 2014)

Uncharacteristically, the newly formed strike force walks past the organizing Gebidinger and into the back without comment or taunting.  The first room seems to be a staging room.  Luxurious couches  and tapestries adorn the room, giving the priests a place to relax out of sight before going up to the pulpit.  The door from here opens up to an open air garden.  The first door to the right is open already and leads to what looks little more than a closet.  But, in one corner an open trapdoor reveals a circular stone staircase going down.  

Most people are able to walk down just fine.  But, the big treant would be a tight fit.  So, Elenka dismisses his enhancement.  The mermaid hopping around on crutches also looks at the staircase as a challenge.  "Clear the way down."  Once it is clear, she does a bit of a hop/leap and floats in a spiral, swimming through the air with her big tail and controlling where she floats far easier that drywalkers.   

Once at the bottom of the stone starewell, the roughhewn, lichen- and moss-covered tunnel walls average twenty feet in width. A stream of fast-moving water flows along a natural channel in the rock down the center of the tunnel. Lanterns hanging from hooks in the fifteen-foot ceiling provide ample light to see by. Statues of armored warriors stand silent vigil in niches in the wall, their shadowed faces bearing stern and grim expressions.

"Ah, I think this is private enough.  Now don't freak out, Teq is mine and he is on our side."  The mermaid removes her finboot, stows it away and then steps into the water.  Reciting a ritual in squeaky aquan, a blue, demonic looking beast forms around her, with sharp claws and a huge thick tail.  "Ah, that's better." 

"But, but how?  Summoners cannot bring in their eidolons inside the shield.  It must be failing more than I surmised." says a confused Kutholiam.  "We are of the sea.  Water cannot be stopped.  We always seep through."

While waiting around for the mermaid to do her thing, Daylily's fly spells wears off and he floats down to the ground.  Sylvain's does the same, but Anaerion stays walking above the stones.

[sblock=Status]The multi-colored line shows the path through the back and down.  You are now in a lantern lit tunnel.
117/117 AC 19 BB38 ~ Daylily ~  See Invisibility 23m, ~ 
..83/83. AC 18+4 BA35 ~ Relic ~ MA 55m,
..82/82. AC 17 AZ33 ~ Sylvain ~  
..99/99. AC 24 BA32 ~ Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 30 BA33 ~ Borric ~ +2 Heroism 937r ~
..65/65. AC 17 AT26 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/4hr/DS/16h/MC937r/4 MI 4m/~
..74/74. AC 18 BA29 ~ Elenka ~ 
..65/65. AC 21+4 AX26 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 8h, Gr Magic Fang 9hr,  
82^62/82^62. AC 30 BA28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/4h ~
164/164 AC 28 BB34 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 18+4 BA34 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 13h/MA 10h 
116/116 AC 26 BA31 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow 69r, Good Weapon, Adaptation 28r 
112/112 AC 24+4 BA30 ~ Shadow ~ MA 10h, defend 
.,??/??.. AC 15  BB36 ~ Kutholiam leading group
G 0 1 F A D G D  
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 27, 2014)

"How far from here to where we are going ... to where we might encounter demons?" enquires Relic, wondering if he should wait any longer to cast some of his spells.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 27, 2014)

Kutholiam responds, "It's about a forty five minute walk for my old bones until we get to the entrance at the keep's end.  If they got into the tunnel, then it could be anytime now."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric repeated his question to the old wizard since it was ignored in the confusion of preparing for their back door entrance. "My Ioun Stone is upgraded by a higher level cleric. Will that be enough should the demons start flinging darkness around?" he asked Relic.

As the old priest mentioned the demons potentially being in the tunnel, Borric suggested, "Mayhap we should have a scout ranging up ahead and then use armored warriors being the vanguard just in case, yeah."

Borric asked the priest, "Should we be using this mind-shielding rings and net to help mask our journey? I had the impression you told the grumpy paladin that we would need them for this covert strike."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste 32
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 27, 2014)

"Well, let me see." Kutholiam takes it and casts a minor spell upon it. Looking it over carefully, "A normal wizard built ioun torch would be useless against the darkness spell.  But this, this has been enchanted by a cleric.  So, it will block a darkness spell without a problem.  Now, deeper darkness, that is a different story.  Both this and that spell are of the same level.  So, this entering that area would allow those with darkvision to see in a small area around it without being normally blinded by the unnatural darkness.  But, if it was specifically targeted, a deeper darkness spell could snuff this out for a while, making it useless for a bit of time.  We can expect to see both versions of the spell thrown at us, depending on what type of demon is doing the casting.  So, a little useful, but not as powerful as if someone had used heighten spell to raise the spell level.  Raising the spell level to four or five would have properly negated both forms of the darkness spell."

He hands the stone back.  "Worn by one of the front line warriors who has darkvision is the best place for that to be."

"Yeah, scouts and a vanguard is a good idea."  "Just a second and I can do that."  Especially ones that can see invisible things." "That too."  Arianna pulls out a rod from her pack and buffs up with a couple spells before putting it away.  She then steps forward and glides through the air about a foot off the ground, ahead of the pack. 

"The group doesn't have to wear the rings if they are going to charge in, but some demons like the succubi you saw, or even the lowly little quasit can detect good beings in a way that is quite similar to the way a paladin can feel evil things about him. Gebidinger was not going to have enough to cover his army, so I appropriated these to give us an option of stealth."  Looking at Borric's full platemail,  "Well, at least until they hear us coming."  

With the mention of the rings, Arianna comes back.  "Yeah, I am going to need one of those rings."  She pulls off the forcefangs ring she has already emptied and stows it away to make room for the mind shielding ring.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 28, 2014)

"Don't suppose any of you mages could spare a casting of Mage Armor, could you?  I've got one of those nifty pearls you could use, so you don't actually lose your spell.  If one of you would be so kind, ID appreciate it."  Syl pulls the pearl from his belt pouch.

He also nods as the mermaid's suggestion, pulling off his force based ring, and places the other captured ring on his finger. "Yeah, stealth' probably a good idea, since they've got an army of demons out there..."  he realizes what he's saying and shuts up before he's snapped at.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/SK]Both Bren and Kalinn will take a Mind Shielding ring as well, using them rather than the Force Fangs right now. Sorry for the lack of RP posting on this one - not sure how much time I'll have this morning.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric nodded appreciatively and remarked, "Huh, well I should probably look into a cleric recasting a better spell on the thing then when next I able." 

Watching the mermaid begin scouting ahead, Borric chuckled as he was pretty much along for the ride in the circus. When the priest looked at him and mentioned stealth he shrugged, "Well it is what it is, gramps. But I am one bastard that doesn't have worry about the fookin' demons detecting my goodly aura. I don't have one, ha!"

After all the flying demons, Borric unstrapped the shield from his arm and stowed it and Giantslayer. He took up his bow in hand.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 25 (31 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste 32
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow (LH), Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 28, 2014)

Aradra ponders what Syl asked, and decide that he can ask the same thing. Knowing the floating elf the spell on Bren earlier, he looks up to one called Anaerion. "I have access to the same pearl, so if you can put the same spell upon Shadow to increase is protection, he can serve as an extra set of eyes, ears, and nose while I assist our blue friend on the scouting front.  I have a useful whistle for Shadow that only his heightened hearing can pick up." 

Looking towards Kutholiam "I will take a mind shielding ring as well, just in case.  But before I go, I would like to buff up myself and Shadow. Darkness is not as bad for me as it can be, but I will have a limited  time to use it.  Invisibility, well, I just have to hope I can hear  them."

[sblock=OOC]
Hand Anaerion his pearl of power to cast Mage Armor on Shadow, then take a ring of mind shielding.

Cast Longstrider with extend rod.  
Cast Greater Magic Fang on Shadow w/ Extend Rod (+2 Attack/Damage)

Then join Taq on the scouting mission.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 116/116
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 112/112
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 28, 2014)

Taking both Aradra's and Syl's Pearl, Anaerion recasts his mage armor on the pair of them.

[sblock=OOC]
--
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 28, 2014)

"Oh, the magic waters?  Here, have some of those, Arrdara.  I have more," Daylily says, tossing a vial to the archer.  He shakes his weapon until it forms into a horsechopper, then moves to point.  "Okays, I am the ready anytimes."

[sblock=OOC]Being TN has its advantage.  Daylily will skip the ring of Mindshield.

Giving potion of See Invisibility to Aradra.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 117/117
CMB: +16 CMD: 29 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +17/+9 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 117/137
CMB: +18 CMD: 31 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +24/+16 for WD+24 (+1/+0 Haste)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Hooked Lance (1d6, 20x4)
Current Conditions in Effect: Aligned Weapon, Fly
Rage Remaining: 13/16

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury follows along quietly and grimly musing on the surroundings.  He has never liked tight places and a crowd of warriors and wizards in a tunnel underneath a cathedral and castle strikes him as the sort of place that would impede his natural inclination to move around in battle.  He frowns and drums out a staccato beat on the ivory handle of his rapier until he catches something else said by the priest of Helerion that they are all following.

"Wait.  So these demons can sense you if you're a good person?  That's hardly sporting."  He sighs and looks sidelong at the priest.  "If you've another of those masking rings, sir, I might be in need.  As for the possibility of darkness; I hope these will be enough."  He pulls a pair of crystal lenses from a pouch and straps them on over his eyes.  When he puts his feathered hat back on his head it transforms into a bandana of a dark cloth.  At the same moment his finery fades away and he is clad in less ostentatious clothing, darker, commonplace and more suitable for an alley in Planks.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]If there is a ring of mind shielding available for Fury he'll switch it out and use it in place of his ring of sustenance.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Haste

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka looks distinctly unhappy with the thought that demons can detect the purity of one's soul.

"I'm afraid I will need one of those rings for both myself and Drevezh'korol."  She'll consult with both Anaerion and Arianna before she heads off to scout to see if they think it is safe for Drevezh'korol for her to remove the ring she received earlier from Anaerion's mysterious mentor.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 50
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* Wand of Bless Weapon
*Conditions:* Haste 
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 29, 2014)

Catching the bottle, Aradra nods at Daylily.  Then, noticing that Fury was sporting a different outfit, Aradra glares down at his dress clothes.  "Thats it.  I've had enough of this frilly crap. And this his hardly stealthy looking."

Removing his shirt without a care in the world, the chainmail underneath prevents those around him from seeing the worst of the scarring on his body.  Quickly pulling out his normal shirt from his bag, Aradra pulls it on, and looks down at the miss match of clothing.  The green-black of his uniform clashes violently with the blue dress pants.

A second later, the uniform pants comes flying out of his bag, and his dress pants are on the floor quicker than lightning strikes. The long chain mail and belt shield most of the private areas from view.  Before anyone can shield there eyes, Aradra's pants are on, zipped, and ready to go.

The whole uniform change takes less than 10 seconds, as though Aradra has practiced this plenty of times before.  Indeed, even in the light cast by Borric's torch, Aradra seems to blend into the walls much easier. If he was actively trying to hide, you would think him invisible.  "That's better."

The dress clothes lay abandoned on the floor.  Shadow goes over, sniffs twice, and lifts his leg to relieve himself on the dress clothing.  It seems that these are the first sacrifices on this dangerous mission

[sblock=OOC]
Changing clothes, not caring who sees.  

I'll take the money hit just do that.  That was fun.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 116/116
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 112/112
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 29, 2014)

"See if you are good person, yes, some demons can.  They only cheat as much as a paladin looking for evil."  He grins a bit before continuing, "Any aura of good would be visible.  Protection from evil spells, holy weapons, the devout servants of the deities of light.  Other demons like the quasit have the ability to detect magic at will.  Then there is the succubi who can read your thoughts.  That is how they tempt you with your deepest desires.  All that can be done at any time if they stop and take the time to do so."  

"Yes, I think we took enough of the rings to cover everyone, even the wolf.  Magical rings re-size a bit, but I think the one taken off the glaberzu, which was quite large, should fit on him.  Sliding it over his paw, he could wear it like a bracelet if it stays put.

Arianna confers in whispers with Elenka and a couple smiles and head nods seems to reveal no troubles in their girl talk.

[sblock=Status]  You are now in a lantern lit tunnel.  A small stream of water flows by.
117/117 AC 19  ~ Daylily ~  See Invisibility 228r horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22  ~ Relic ~ MA 548r,
..82/82. AC 21  ~ Sylvain ~  MA 6000r,
..99/99. AC 24  ~ Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 25  ~ Borric ~ +2 Heroism 935r Bow ~
..65/65. AC 17  ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/2396r/DS/9587r/MC935r ~
..74/74. AC 18  ~ Elenka ~ 
..65/65. AC 25  ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4765r, Gr Magic Fang 5382r,  
82^62/82^62. AC 30  ~ Arianna ~ MA/2387r ~
164/164 AC 28  ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22  ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7797r/MA 5998r 
116/116 AC 26  ~ Aradra ~ LS 14400r/Gravity Bow 69r, Good Weapon, Adaptation 28r 
112/112 AC 28  ~ Shadow ~ GMF +3 14400r/MA 5999r, defend 
.,??/??.. AC 15  ~ Kutholiam guiding group
G 0 1 F A D G D  
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury eagerly takes the ring, pulling off another he has on his hand to slip it on his finger.  He waits a moment as if expecting something to happen then smiles.

"No gnawing hunger, no need to collapse immediately into sleep."  He flips the ring into the air, catches it, then stows it in a pouch.  "Nice little piece of work.  Never can tell with magic, though, if it is going to have some strange side effect.  I feel much better knowing my brain can't be rifled through by some hellish temptress."  He looks over at Relic.  "Hey, Grandfather?  I could use a bit of that holy mojo on my sword when the time comes."





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Haste

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

After her whispered conference with Arianna Elenka moves, dragging Drevezh'korol along behind, to a place in the tunnel where she has a little space.  She dismisses the treant back to whatever otherworldly plane he comes from and as he disappears a small acorn falls to the ground.  Elenka picks it up then deliberately places it on the ground in front of her.  With her finger she draws symbols of power around the acorn that shimmer faintly in the air with a cold, blue-white glow.  The acorn takes on a glow that matches the shimmer then sprouts and rapidly grows to a tree the size of a man.  The wood of the tree shifts and distorts its shape until Drevezh'korol is again standing in the tunnel.  All that remains of the glow is the strange symbol marked on each's forehead.

Elenka stands and shrugs in response to the priest's dismayed look.  "Where water has gone before, roots can follow."  She turns to the once foppish warrior who now more closely resembles a common Venzan bravo.  "I can provide a blessing to your weapon that should work just as well.  And that offer stands for all who might need it."





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Thanks for the reminder, SK.  I presume I'll need to recast Drev's buffs?
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 50
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:* Wand of Bless Weapon
*Conditions:* Haste 
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 29, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]No, you don't need to recast his buffs.  On of the quirks of the eidolon is that active spells on them remain and the time counters continue ticking, even while they are away.  That also applies to poison effects, so one cannot dismiss an eidolon to attempt avoiding an ongoing poison.  (Even though Kalgor tried that once.)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric put his longbow away as well and took a ring that would shield his mind anyway. Since everyone was doing it, he joined the crowd.  He removed the feather falling ring instead and put that into his pocket.

"Well, if the sucky busses are into mind rape and sheet, then I better have some protection. Better safe than damned fool."

Borric watched the archer disrobe with an arched eyebrow and chuckled when the wolf pissed on the discarded garments. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 25 (31 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste 32
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 30, 2014)

Master, once back in normal furs, looks back to the other old man who was talking to him.  After barking to him about something, Master walks over and picks up a large circular band, and heads over to where I was sitting.  Master leans down and as I go to bite at the circle looking object, Master stops my mouth and shakes head.  Holding up my front left paw, Master slips on the band, but the band is loose around my paw.  Looking around, Master spies his old furs, and pulls them toward him, careful not to touch where I marked it earlier.  Pulling out a small-not-mouth-fang from his pocket, Master rips the furs apart, and starts binding the band to my paw.  

Once Master was done with that, Master had me walk around a little to ensure the band does not fall off.  After that, Master smiled and barked something back to the old man, who nodded as well, smiling.

[sblock=Translation]
Aradra puts Shadow's Ring on.

Aradra's conversation was about putting the ring on Shadow and it working, in case anyone wants to speak on it.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 116/116
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 112/112
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 31, 2014)

"I am as much your grandfather, as I am Borric's gramps. To you I am Nevyn" Relic replies to the rogue curtly. "When the time comes I will give your blade the holy mojo." He took off his own ring of Sustenance and tucked it away in his component pouch, slipping on the Mind Shielding ring. "Forty five minutes is a long while. I will reserve my spells until we arrive at the keep. We will have to just hope that the demons have had little reason to look for these tunnels and they remain for the time being, a clear path." He decided to make the most of his time reading the section of his book that held details about succubi. He had not realised there were any succubi in the battle as none had been brough to lie amongst the other demon corpses. It was best that he have the details of their powers as fresh in his mind as possible.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sylvain followed the others quietly, thinking about the enormity of the task the small group was taking on.  All of them seemed very competent, but he couldn't help wonder about how they would stand against so many demons.  Waltor could tell the worry on his mind, as he looked up and chittered to the witch to try and take his mind off the task.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 2, 2014)

With everyone prepared, the party sets out in the only direction available.  The ground is rough and the water trough meanders a bit as this cavern was not cut for convenience or with precision.  It is a steady slope that is slightly rising.  Occasionally, Aradra finds the one set of fresh tracks from the runner without indications that he was followed.  

Daylily, Aradra, Shadow and the transformed mermaid scout ahead of pack.  The travels in the tunnel are non-eventful in the middle.  Spotting a series of stairs cut into the stone leading up and hearing human voices ahead, the unnatural one falls back to the rest of the group.  The source of water is a side tunnel that has an iron grate blocking that path.

"We have to hold!" "Chop again!"

[sblock=Status]  You are now in a lantern lit tunnel.  A small stream of water flows by.
117/117 AC 19  BV24 ~ Daylily ~  horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22  CI24 ~ Relic ~ MA 98r,
..82/82. AC 21  CK25 ~ Sylvain ~  MA 5550r,
..99/99. AC 24  CK24 ~ Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 25  CG23 ~ Borric ~ +2 Heroism 485r Bow ~
..65/65. AC 17  CH27 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/1946r/DS/9137r/MC485r ~
..74/74. AC 18  CJ23 ~ Elenka ~ 
..65/65. AC 25  CI23 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4315r, Gr Magic Fang 4932r,  
82^62/82^62. AC 30  CJ28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1937r ~
164/164 AC 28  CG25 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22  CH24 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7347r/MA 5548r 
116/116 AC 26 BV26 ~ Aradra ~ LS 13950r 
112/112 AC 28  BW25~ Shadow ~ GMF +2 13949r/MA 5549r, defend 
.,??/??.. AC 15  CI25 ~ Kutholiam guiding group
G 0 1 F A D G D  
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric strapped his shield to his arm and stepped forward to approach Daylily and Aradra.

He whispered, "Did you see something?"

[sblock=Crunch]Move to BX24
Equip Shield[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) w/Haste 32
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH) & Shield (LH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 3, 2014)

"Yes, I am hearing.  Waitings here.  I will be stealthy like bear," Daylily says.  Before anyone can stop him, he's off and moving silently forward.

[sblock=OOC]Moving up a bit.  Stealth (1d20+18=25)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Rage Remaining: 15/18

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking back to Borric, Aradra whispers "I'll back him up.  Everyone, prepare yourself in case it get's ugly.  Shadow, stay with Borric."


The solider sneaks up with Daylily as well, hoping that if it came to it the others can quickly reinforce them.
[sblock=OOC]
Aradra's Stealth:1d20+19=26

Updated HP for Aradra/Shadow.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 4, 2014)

[sblock=Daylily and Aradra]The stairs have been cleanly cut out of the stone, unlike most of the tunnel up to this point.  They rise forward about forty feet before leveling off up ahead.  Climbing to the top will get out of sight from the rest of your party.  From the upon landing ahead, you can hear men's voices as they struggle in a battle and what sounds like the squeal of pigs at slaughter.  The activity is back far enough from the edge of the steps that you cannot see it.  Continual light torches dimly light the wide stairwell.[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]117/117 AC 19  BN24 ~ Daylily ~  horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22  CI24 ~ Relic ~ MA 98r,
..82/82. AC 21  CK25 ~ Sylvain ~  MA 5550r,
..99/99. AC 24  CK24 ~ Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 25 BX24 ~ Borric ~ +2 Heroism 485r Bow ~
..65/65. AC 17  CH27 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/1946r/DS/9137r/MC485r ~
..74/74. AC 18  CJ23 ~ Elenka ~ 
..65/65. AC 25  CI23 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4315r, Gr Magic Fang 4932r,  
82^62/82^62. AC 30  CJ28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1937r ~
164/164 AC 28  CG25 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22  CH24 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7347r/MA 5548r 
116/114 AC 26 BN27 ~ Aradra ~ LS 13950r 
112/114 AC 28  BW25~ Shadow ~ GMF +2 13949r/MA 5549r, defend 
.,??/??.. AC 15  CI25 ~ Kutholiam guiding group
G 0 1 F A D G D  
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"No need to get your undergarments in a bunch," mutters Fury in response to Relic snapping at him.  "I only meant to offer respect by the title.  But I'll be sure to call you Nevyn from here on out."

Orlando turns away to gaze down the darkened tunnel.  He wishes he were scouting but sees the sense of leaving warriors behind with the spell casters.  But then again, with Kalinn, Bren, the tree creature, and the creature with the nasty looking claws that used to be a mermaid he thinks there are probably enough warrior types back here.

"You think it would be safe for us to advance?  Slowly, of course, so we don't trip on the heels of our scouts."





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Haste

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Syl listens to the rest of the group, not chancing making a sound to give away their position.  He listened to the nervous chatter of the others, as he looked down at Waltor.  They both knew this situation was dire.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2014)

[section]
Bren holds his position with the main group, knowing he's at his best when protecting his allies and providing tactical advantage where he can.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn holds position near the front of the main group, ready to move quickly to wherever she's needed. As they walk, she queries Winterbite once more.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Never got an answer to this (unless I missed it in the chaos) so I'll ask again. _{{Is this spell something that would benefit you? Is it something you'd be willing to use?}}_ To that query, she'll add, _{{Will the demons be able to detect your mind or your good intentions as they do ours? If so, is there anything we can do about that?}}_[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 6, 2014)

Daylily grins, looks back at the group and motions everyone forward, quietly and spread out.  He waits until people get closer before moving up the stairs, grinning and ready for battle.  

[sblock=OOC]Daylily will keep about 30 ft between himself and the front of the group.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Rage Remaining: 15/18

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 6, 2014)

Before getting out of sight due to the ceiling, Daylily uses several hand gestures to bring the party forward and spread them out quietly.  He and Aradra then continue sneaking up the stairs to spy over the edge.  [sblock=Daylily and Aradra]Daylily and Aradra continue sneaking up the stairs.  Peeking over the edge, they see paladins.  Not the pompous elite dressed in full mithral platemail, but squires dressed in chainmail.  Three men are braced against a large oak door, and chopping away at the claws that are reaching through the crack under the door.  On the ground, another two are lying face down on the ground with several crossbow bolts sticking out of their backs.  





[/sblock]

[sblock=Kalinn] _{{Relic's wand will not give me anything I do not already have.  As long as you carry me, the one ring will hide both of us.}}_

OOC: Sorry, missed the question earlier. Explanation: The sword is already aligned LG, so it is already useful against demons, and proteons for that matter.  It's a judgement call, but the "bestow a negative level" if held is the same ability as a holy blade.  So, I am going with that being enough to bypass DR.
[/sblock][sblock=Status]117/117 AC 19  BI24 ~ Daylily ~  horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22 BW23 ~ Relic ~ MA 96r,
..82/82. AC 21 BR22 ~ Sylvain ~  MA 5548r,
..99/99. AC 24 BP29 ~ Orlando ~ 
105/105 AC 25 BR25 ~ Borric ~ +2 Heroism 483r Bow ~
..65/65. AC 17  CH27 ~ Anaerion ~ MA/OFl/1944r/DS/9135r/MC483r ~
..74/74. AC 18 BU28 ~ Elenka ~ 
..65/65. AC 25  BR28 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4313r, Gr Magic Fang 4930r,  
82^62/82^62. AC 30  BT29 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1935r ~
164/164 AC 28 BO23 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 BU23 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7345r/MA 5546r 
116/116 AC 26 BI28 ~ Aradra ~ LS 13948r 
112/112 AC 28  BS26~ Shadow ~ GMF +2 13947r/MA 5547r, defend 
.,??/??.. AC 15 BV25 ~ Kutholiam guiding group
G 0 1 F A D G D  
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/SK]No problem - figured you'd missed it in the chaos. That would be my ruling as well, but others have ruled differently. I just go with the flow of whomever is running the game [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 6, 2014)

Daylily snickers softly.  He moves up to the squires, helping to keep the door closed with his shoulder.  With his free hand, he gestures for the squires to move away while everyone else quietly gets into position around the door.  

[sblock=OOC]Suggest we set up a kill-box while Daylily holds the door shut.  When everyone is in position, Daylily will pull the door open so the demons fall into the hall here.

Daylily will burn a round of rage or two if needed.  With Rage/Strength Surge plus Headband of Havoc, he has a +19 on Strength checks, so he's pretty confident 1 Daylily > 3 squires.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Rage Remaining: 15/18

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 8, 2014)

Relic inhales his breath sharply, stumbling as though about to collapse on the floor before catching himself with his staff. He rubs his eyes as though they are bothering him tremendously as his body rises slowly from the ground. His eye sight might be miopic but his hearing was growing sharper and sharper as he came to terms with his cursed condition. "Daylilly ... wait, let me assist you before we proceed. Now is the time." He glides forward, several feet off the ground, hoping that he has reacted quickly enough to be able to cast his spells upon the barbarian. 

FLying swiftly to the door he is relieved to find his friend is holding it closed on his own,awaiting the group to position themselves. Aas that happens he quickly goes about his own work. Relic taps Daylily's blade with his wand, realigning the weapon to good. He moves directly to Orlando and taps his blade, muttering under his breath: "Apologies for my foul mood, friend. Events to come weigh heavy upon my soul. May the Wind blow at your back." He moves away swiftly and casts the same spell upon Aradra's bow. 

He then asks those who would benefit from seeing in the dark to make themselves known. He then cast a spell that allows them to see in dark with a light touch of his hand. "May the Wind favor us all" he prays, offering his god's blessing before he flies a few feet back away from the door. "We should act swiftly now" he adds.

[sblock=Actions]Having just levelled Relic casts Fly on himself which he can now do at will. (10 minutes; Fly speed 60 ft; Fly skill +19+5=+24)
Move to Daylily and use Wand of Align Weapon to align to good, then to Orlando to do the same, and then to Aradra.
Then cast Darkvision Communal with Lesser Rod of Extend: Provides 20 hrs of Darkvision 60 ft to distribute between those that will benefit, having no means of their own to see in the dark. (Relic can see in the dark so does not cast it on himself)
He will cast Bless  positioning himself so that all benefit from the +1 morale bonus just before Daylily opens the door 
He positions himself 15 ft up and 30 ft back from the door[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric waited near the old man as he started flying around and casting spells. The gruff warrior was always appreciative of the little things that mages could do for them in combat. It only proved that the fool wizards were the ones that did not do such things.

Afterward he moved up to see what it was that Daylily was up to. He moved to the right side of the door to get ready, leaving Giantslayer on his belt yet in case he needed a chakram first.

"I am about ready."

[sblock=Crunch]Move to BE29[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 31 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 105 *Current:* 105
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear), Ref +9 with haste,
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2014)

[section]
Bren responds to Daylily's gesture, moving up the stairs but making sure to leave room for the more martial characters to carry the brunt of the attack through the doors.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Hang a little back and to the left/west of the group (w/in 5' of the nearest ally).[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn moves up the stairs quickly, _Hafísbíta_ drawn and ready. _Have to do better this time than in that miserable showing at the Cathedral . . . it's a piss poor showing I've made for the HaGruut thus far . . . let's see if I can remedy that._

Once she gets up to the elf, she taps him on the shoulder and whispers, "Hold a moment, Daylily. I can perhaps see a little of what we're getting into." The ice-princess cradles Winterbite against her shoulder and places her gloved hands on the door with a look of concentration.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move up the stairs, speak to Daylily. Use _Gloves of Reconnaissance_ to see through the door (unless it's more than 15' thick).[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka moves forward to Fury while Relic is consulting with Daylily and casting other spells.  She uses her own wand to enhance the rogue's weapons with just a bit of concentration on her part.

"There.  That should help and spread the effort around a bit.  No sense in Nevyn doing all that on his own when others can help.  Anyone else need a paladin's blessing upon their weapon?  Sorry, Aradra, this won't work on bows."

If no one else speaks up Elenka will stow the wand.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Take 10 UMD to use Bless Weapon wand on Fury's rapier and dagger.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 50
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

When Relic stops to speak with Fury and enhance his weapon Fury nods and holds a hand up to stop the older man.

"Thank you, Nevyn, but Elenka enhanced my weapons for me while you were helping Daylily."

He nods again to Relic and moves up to take position with the other warriors.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]move into position[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless Weapon 10 rnds (rapier & dagger)

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol stands stoically while preparations are being hastily made.  He glances at Elenka and receiving a nod in reply he moves up to support the warriors surrounding the door.  He is not nearly so imposing as when enlarged but his knuckles still crack with ominous promise as he flexes his fists.

"We are ready."




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move to position; talk
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 65 (79 Large)  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [34 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12) +23 (2d8+2d6+19)[+7 BAB, +12 STR, +1 WF, -1 size, +1 Haste, +1 GMF, +2 Bane, -2 PA, +2 bardic, +2 flank] [+2d6 dmg] [PA +4 dmg]
Bite +18 (1d8+12) +22 (1d8+2d6+19
Hooves (x2) +16 +20 (3d6+11) (1d6+6) [-2 2ndary] [PA -2 hit, +2 dmg]
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 9, 2014)

Daylily braces himself against the door, which is relatively easy for him to hold, and gives the squires a rest.  Relic starts zipping through the air, which is a bit surprising since he hasn't done that much before.  Tapping his friends' weapons with a wand he starts the preparations for battle.  

The others come up the stairs, and seeing the massive oak door, fifteen feet across, it will swing wide on the landing when it opens.  Borric realizes his first choice of positioning was on the hinge side where it would smack him right in the face.  He adjusts for more appropriate place.  Elenka helps Orlando by enhancing his weapons with a wand of her own as the pounding on the door and squeals beyond it rise to a fever pitch.   

The blue demon of the sea pulls a rod from her pack to help extend her own buff, enhancing her claws before stuffing it back away.  She floats towards the opening edge of the door, to join Drev.

Before the old man gets he last enhancement spell off for the group, Kalinn lays her hands on the door, and...[sblock=Kalinn] sees a horde of small dretches.  They have not been a problem for the squires to hold back, but an arriving beast, squeezing through a narrow in the passage and coming full force at the door, the twelve foot pot bellied beast has the head of a tuskless elephant and fists the size of tree trunks.  Horns rise up from the back of his head like that of a bull or minotaur.  Stomping on and kicking the dretches out of the way, he is coming...

Kalinn gets a surprise round action





[/sblock]

[sblock=Surprise round]117/117 AC 19  BD27 ~ Daylily ~ AW 27r  horsechopper ~ no need for Rage to hold door yet
..83/83. AC 22 BH27 ~ Relic ~ MA 92r, Fly 60r, (not yet with Bless) 
..82/82. AC 21 BI28 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1500r, MA 5544r, On steps and eye level at ankle height
..99/99. AC 24 BG29 ~ Orlando ~ DV 1500r, BW 7r dagger, BW 8r rapier ~
105/105 AC 25 BG28 ~ Borric ~ DV 1500r, +2 Heroism 479r ~
..65/65. AC 17 BI26 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1500r/MA/OFl/1940r/DS/9131r/MC479r ~ still due buff actions
..74/74. AC 18 BH29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1500r,
..65/65. AC 25  BE25 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4309r, Gr Magic Fang 4926r,  
82^62/82^62. AC 30  BH29 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1931r, GMF 18hr ~
164/164 AC 28 BD28 ~ Kalinn ~ Surprise round action
..80/80. AC 22 BH25 ~Breninyr ~ CR 7341r/MA 5542r 
116/116 AC 26 BI28 ~ Aradra ~ DV 1500r, LS 13944r, AW 28r ~ still due buff actions
112/112 AC 28  BG26 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1500r, GMF +2 13943r/MA 5543r, defend 
.,??/??.. AC 15 BI27 ~ Kutholiam DV 1500r, guiding group

BF25 ~ squire A 
BG25 ~ squire B
BG30 ~ squire C 
G 0 1 F A D G D  
Inside Red circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
BH to BO is stairs and difficult terrain, BD to BG is relatively smooth stone and normal terrain
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2014)

Aradra, staring at the dead bodies with crossbow bolts sticking out of them with a curious look in his eyes, starts when Elenka his name. "Oh, that's fine Elenka.  Relic I think will take care of it."

Getting his bow ready, Aradra keeps a sharp ear out, while the rest of the party prepares themselves.  
[sblock=OOC]
No buffs right now for Aradra.  

Aradra is also going to make an active perception check.   Something doesn't feel right about those bodies.
1d20+20=30 Or, he's going to take 10, cause ya.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Load from Daylily): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2014)

With most of his more powerful buffs already active, Anaerion draws his crossbow and ensure that it is loaded.  At once, Malkvoian says "You know, you've had that crossbow for 3 years now, and _every_ time you think your going to use it, you don't.  Seriously.  Draw a rod or something more useful, because that think is totally not useful."

"And how do you know that I never used it?  I believe we only have known each other 2 years now?"

"Well, as long as I have known you you've never used it..."

"Malkovian, focus."

[sblock=OOC]
Anaerion is going to draw his crossbow.  And again, Malkovian is going to make fun of him for it.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 10, 2014)

[sblock=Aradra]The crossbow bolts in the bodies are thin.  And they are not sticking in as deep as you would expect.  They are actually small; smaller than small.  The next odd thing is that they are from a repeating crossbow.  And looking at the green liquid on them that has almost dried into the blood of the people, you surmise they were poisoned as well.  The shots in the back were expertly placed to be difficult to remove by oneself and to cause the most damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2014)

[section]

"Daylily, when I say 'Do it,' yank open the door and clear out of the way. You might stick a leg out to trip what's coming through . . . it's BIG. Two, one, *DO IT!*" As she gives the signal, Kalinn leaps back far enough to clear the door as it swings open, landing just a little to the side and ripping _Hafísbíta_ from his scabbard.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Might be pushing the limits of surprise round action a little, but technically the speech is a free action and the leap (to BG29, BTW) would be the move. Worth it for the dramatic effect alone if it works. Hoping the thing coming through will stumble as it hits what it THINKS will be the door and meets no resistance, and if Daylily tries to trip it as it comes through we could get a little advantage . . .[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 12, 2014)

Daylily and Kalinn in unison, spring out the way of the door as Daylily flings it open.  A twelve foot tall, shaggy blue beast, with the head looking like a tuskless elephant and limbs like tree trunks charges through the door.  Behind him, a squealing horde of dretches and a black fog roll out into the tunnel.  

As the beast emerges, Daylily swings his horsechopper with uncanny force and precision.  Upending the beast, it flops face first on the landing in front of everyone.  The lights go out, not that anybody is hampered by this, and a thick black fog pours forth from the doorway.  The foul stench chokes the lungs.  The fog also starts filling in from behind you as well, as if it was a flanking calvary charge.

[sblock=Kn Planes][sblock=DC 12]Dretches are the horde of creatures behind the big one.  Stinking Cloud is the their most useful trick.  They are at the bottom of the demon hierarchy.[/sblock][sblock=DC20]The big thing is an Advanced Elite Balban.  Frontline beasts, they like to Trample and break things.[/sblock][sblock=DC25]Balban's have Improved Grab, Awesome Blow and Improved Bull Rush[/sblock][sblock=DC30]They like to Pound creatures.  A balban that makes a successful grapple check against a foe one or more sizes smaller than itself can smash the opponent into the ground, walls, nearby trees, or other solid objects as a standard action. This deals 2d8+18 points of bludgeoning damage to the victim. Further, the victim must succeed on a DC 26 Fortitude save or be stunned for 1 round. A balban can perform this action once per round as long as it maintains a grapple. The save DC is Strength-based.[/sblock][sblock=DC35]It has spell resistance of of 16[/sblock][sblock=DC40]A caster too, Greater Dispel Magic and See Invisibility are in its bag of tricks, along with Darkness and Cause Fear.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=First Round] I rolled Daylily's AoO Trip as success or failure greatly changed the round.  Ouch, you won.  Should be an easy fight now.
Everyone needs to roll a Fort save vs. Stinking Cloud DC 13 or be nauseated.  Several castings have filled the chamber.

And the Stinking Clouds obscure vision beyond 5', including darkvision. A creature within 5 feet has concealment (attacks have a 20% miss chance). Creatures farther away have total concealment (50% miss chance, and the attacker can’t use sight to locate the target).

117/117 AC 19  BE26 ~ Daylily ~ AW 26r  horsechopper ~ 5', open door and AoO Raging Strength Surge trip CMB (1d20+32=42)
..83/83. AC 22 BH27 ~ Relic ~ MA 91r, Fly 59r, (not yet with Bless) 
..82/82. AC 21 BI28 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1499r, MA 5543r, On steps and eye level at ankle height
..99/99. AC 24 BG29 ~Orlando ~ DV 1499r, BW 6r dagger, BW 7r rapier ~
105/105 AC 25 BG28 ~ Borric ~ DV 1499r, +2 Heroism 478r ~
..65/65. AC 17 BI26 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1499r/MA/OFl/1939r/DS/9130r/MC478r ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 BH29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1499r,
..65/65. AC 25  BE25 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4308r, Gr Magic Fang 4925r,  
82^62/82^62. AC 30  BH29 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1930r, GMF 18hr ~
164/164 AC 28 BG27 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 BH25 ~Breninyr ~ CR 7340r/MA 5541r 
116/116 AC 26 BI28 ~ Aradra ~ DV 1499r, LS 13943r, AW 27r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  BG26 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1499r, GMF +2 13941r/MA 5542r, defend 
.,??/??.. AC 15 BI27 ~ Kutholiam DV 1499r, guiding group

BF25 ~ squire A 
BG25 ~ squire B
BG30 ~ squire C 
G 0 1 F A D G D  
18/18 AC 14 many many Dretches:  On Orlando futile attack (1d20+4=5) miss, On Daylily attack (1d20+4=5) miss
???/??? AC 30-prone ~ Big elephant headed, tuskless demon ~ charge and tripped (boo hoo!!!)

Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light, outside of that, darkness which everyone can still see in.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
BH to BO is stairs and difficult terrain, BD to BG is relatively smooth stone and normal terrain
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 12, 2014)

Aradra, seeing the visibility of the area drop considerably by the green smoke, decides to do his best to get ride of it.  Keeping down his stomach as best he can, he shouts a prayer to those warriors past.

"Hear me, warriors of the Swords.  As you swing your blades, let a divine wind come forth, that it might clear a path towards victory!"
[sblock=OOC]

Fort Save for Aradra & Shadow: 1d20+10=15, 1d20+12=23

OK, well, I didn't want to use this now, but I don't think I have a choice.

Aradra will cast Wind Wall.  90' in length, which isn't much but will hopefully negate the concealment penalty for everyone else, so we can kill that beast quickly. And will not get the caster's, but they can hopefully fly into the wind wall (How high IS the ceiling SK??  It actually effects Anaerion)
BE25 - BE28: 20'
BF25 - BF 28: 20'
BG25 - BG 29: 25'
BH24: 5'
BH26- BH 29 20'

Shadow: Full Round Attack on Mr. Prone .
1d20+15+4=23, 1d20+8+4=25 Nope, even with prone.  Ah well, I think he did his part.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Load from Daylily): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 12, 2014)

Only getting a split second look of the creature before the dretches cast their cloud spell, Anaerion rattles off what he knows "That creature on the ground is a Balban, and a much more advanced version to boot! It will try and grapple you, and slam you into the wall to prevent you from freeing yourself! It also has the strength to fling you into the air, preventing you from maintaining a close distance to it!  Now that it is on the ground, it is our chance to take it out quickly and efficiently!  The dretches are little more than a distraction right now!"


[sblock=OOC]
1d20+7=14 He is totally not throwing up!

Anaerion is delaying right now.  Mostly, his action is ID'ing right now.  Depening on how high the ceiling is he might float above Aradra or Elenka.

Know Planes:1d20+29=34

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2014)

[section]
*"Now is the time, friends! Strike hard!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions (Daylilly, Frost, Borric, Arianna - This Is For You!)]_Inspiring Command_ on Daylilly, Frost, Borric and Arianna (+2 Attack, AC, CMD, Skill Checks this round)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2014)

[section]

As the huge creature falls flat on it's face in front of her, Kalinn frees the raging demons inside her and chops down twice - hard - with Winterbite.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Trigger Rage
Free: Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+10=14, 1d4+2=5 No Joy)
Full: Attack! (1d20+17=32, 1d20+12=32) (Crit Confirm (1d20+12=21) No Joy ) (Miss Chance (<20 Misses) (1d100=69, 1d100=80)) for Sub-Par Damage (4d6+46=55)
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=Fort Saves]Fort Saves (Only Fail on a Natural 01) (1d20=10, 1d20=3)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric saw the big-ass demon fall flat on his face right in front of him and nearly chuckled.  But the critter was not dead yet.

"Well, well. Thanks for getting rid of the stench."

He quickly drew his holy flail Giantslayer and proceeded to bash away. The first two blows were pretty bad, but the third landed.

[sblock=Crunch]Quick Draw Giantslayer
Fort Save (1d20+14=18) - Woo hoo get that crap roll out of the way!
Full Attack: 1st Attack (1d20+22=26,  1d8+16+2d6=25)
2nd Attack (1d20+17=18,  1d8+16+2d6=30)
3rd Attack(1d20+12=30,  1d8+16+2d6=31)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) ->32 Inspiring Command
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun    Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip,   Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Insp Command

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
This post is pointless now...It got nuked.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 12, 2014)

Daylily inhales the foul vapors and laughs heartily.  "Stupids monsters!  I makes more better farts than this!  And better ambush, too!"

[sblock=OOC]Fort save: Please not a 1 (1d20+17=30)

Rage, use Boots of Haste.  +25/17/12 base +1 haste +2 IC = +28/+25/+20/+15 (Not counting prone).

Attack: Haste, rage, IC (1d20+28=40, 1d10+24=34, 1d20+25=33, 1d10+24=26, 1d20+20=32, 1d10+24=28, 1d20+15=16, 1d10+24=29)
Hits for 34, 26, 28.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste, Inspiring Command
Rage Remaining: 13/18
Haste Remaining: 9/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/jackslate]He gave it to Arianna, not Aradra . Picked the four closest to the critter with - I think - the best chance for lots of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 12, 2014)

Syl watches as the others administer a great deal of violence to the prone monster.  He tries to recall what he had heard about that sort of demon, as he ducked his head and avoided the worst of the dretches' cloud effects.  He didn't remember much unfortunately.

He focuses his energy, attempted to hex the prone monster and make it more difficult for him to harm the others. 


Dice rolls: [sblock]
Fort save 1d20+8=14
Know. Planes  1d20+20=21[/sblock]

Evil Eye Hex: [sblock] Take -2 to AC for one round, if successful Dc 22 Will save is made.  If save is not made, the effect lasts for 10rounds.[/sblock]

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric. 
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 12, 2014)

Having belly flopped so ungracefully right in front of several elite warriors, the destruction demon takes a pounding of his own.  Borric's holy flail and Frost's legendary blade leave the beast bloody, but it is Daylily's first thrust that does the beast in.  Daylily continues to make sure it doesn't get up, and low and behold, the demon carved into four pieces does not seem to be moving, even a twitch.  


With the windwall upsetting the air so much, Arianna flies through the difficult currents and positions herself to deal with the flooding horde.   Her claw rips deeply into a dretch by the door, but it is still twitching and kicking.  Taking advantage of the flank Arianna provided, one of the squires lashes out with his longsword, but exhaustion makes his strike futile.

[sblock=Mid First Round] 20 foot ceiling.
Everyone needs to roll a Fort save vs. Stinking Cloud DC 13 or be nauseated.  Several castings have filled the chamber.

And the Stinking Clouds obscure vision beyond 5',  including darkvision.
Not sure which way to go, so a coin flip says the wind wall turns it into 20% concealment for everything, still nauseating.  You are now in a stinking tornado for a best description.

117/117 AC 19  BE26 ~ Daylily ~ AW 26r  horsechopper ~ 5', open door and AoO Raging Strength Surge trip CMB (1d20+32=42)
..83/83. AC 22 BH27 ~ Relic ~ MA 91r, Fly 59r, (not yet with Bless) 
..82/82. AC 21 BI28 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1499r, MA 5543r,  Hex effective.  He ain't moving!!
..99/99. AC 24 BG29 ~Orlando ~ DV 1499r, BW 6r dagger, BW 7r rapier ~
105/105 AC 25 BG28 ~ Borric ~ DV 1499r, +2 Heroism 478r ~
..65/65. AC 17 BI26 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1499r/MA/OFl/1939r/DS/9130r/MC478r ~ delay
..74/74. AC 18 BH29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1499r,
..65/65. AC 25  BE25 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4308r, Gr Magic Fang 4925r,  
82^62/82^62. AC 30  BH29 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1930r, GMF 18hr ~ Claw attack+GMF+Bane+IC  (1d20+12+1+2+2=27) hits for damage+Arcane Strike + bane + GMF  (1d6+5+2+2+2d6+1+2=21) 16 damage
164/164 AC 28 BG27 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 BH25 ~Breninyr ~ CR 7340r/MA 5541r 
116/116 AC 26 BI28 ~ Aradra ~ DV 1499r, LS 13943r, AW 27r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  BG26 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1499r, GMF +2 13941r/MA 5542r, defend 
.,??/??.. AC 15 BI27 ~ Kutholiam DV 1499r, guiding group

BF25 ~ squire A 
BG25 ~ squire B
BG30 ~ squire C ~ attack (1d20+7=10)
G 0 1 F A D G D  
18/18 AC 14 many many Dretches:  On Orlando futile attack (1d20+4=5) miss, On Daylily attack (1d20+4=5) miss, possible morale check (1d20+2=21) succeeds!
one dretch at 2hp

-55-25-31-36-24-28/140 AC 30 DEAD and in pieces ~ Big elephant headed, tuskless demon ~ charge and tripped (boo hoo!!!)

Ceiling: 20 feet
Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light, outside of that, darkness which everyone can still see in.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
yellowish lines: windwall
BH to BO is stairs and difficult terrain, BD to BG is relatively smooth stone and normal terrain
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol steps forward into the gap between Daylily and the dretches.  He clenches two hands into a fist and swings away at the nearest demon.  He solidly connects with one of the evil beings.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Fort save (1d20+6=26)
Move: to BD26
Standard: slam +PA +GMF (1d20+16=32); forgot Bane bonus, hit AC 34 for slam dmg (4d6+16=31)
[to hit: 17 +1 GMF -2 PA +2 Bane; damage: 2d6+9 +1 GMF +4 PA +2d6+2 Bane]
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [34 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12) +23 (2d8+2d6+19)[+7 BAB, +12 STR, +1 WF, -1 size, +1 Haste, +1 GMF, +2 Bane, -2 PA, +2 bardic, +2 flank] [+2d6 dmg] [PA +4 dmg]
Bite +18 (1d8+12) +22 (1d8+2d6+19
Hooves (x2) +16 +20 (3d6+11) (1d6+6) [-2 2ndary] [PA -2 hit, +2 dmg]
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka coughs off the stinking effects of the cloud as she surveys what has become a battle ground.  She considers a haste but with the biggest demon down and Drevezh'korol battering one dretch into a pile of sludge with one strike she decides to wait and see how things turn out before acting.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Fort save (1d20+5=17)
Delay, no action this round.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"You could have left a piece of the big one for me!" Fury begins to yell trying to be heard over the wind.  He abruptly cuts off and deposits the large brunch he ate earlier in the day on the dretch in front of him.  Hemmed in on all sides by allies he has nowhere to retreat to in safety.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Fort save (1d20+5=9)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless Weapon (rapier & dagger); nauseated

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 14, 2014)

Relic watched as the massive demon was tumbled and hacked to pieces ignoring the horrendous stench. It was difficult to see in the stinking cyclone but he had a feeling that buying a few more moments for his companions to prepare themselves for the rush of the scretching horde of dretches about to pour through upon them couldn't be a bad thing. Closing his eyes he caught hold of the swirling foul winds with his will and bound them into a true swirling cyclone, brushing like a stiff wind over his allies and pushing out to the edge like an all but impassable wall of air cutting off any further entry through the doorway, leaving only a handful of dretches to face the combined fury of the company's blades, fists and arrows in the eye of the storm. 

[sblock=Actions]Fort Save=21
Cyclone ability pushed out to 30 ft from Relic in all directions which will cut off any more dretches or demons entering unless they manage a DC20 strength check; ranged attacks from outside will automatically miss. 

I imagine a cyclone would be considered a strong enough wind to disperse the stinking cloud?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (18) Touch 14  FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly
Fort: +7 Ref: +7  Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (44/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(46/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 15, 2014)

Relic raises the speed and strength of the winds to bring them into the full force of a tornado, clearing the air, but also slamming Arianna against the wall of the cavern.    The dretches cannot push forward through the tornado, but it is also very taxing on the group as well.  The two dretches that has made it close to someone so far claw and bite with relatively good skill, but are completely over matched and cannot break through.

[sblock=Second Round] 20 foot ceiling.
The tornado gets more violent.  Air cleared, but DC25 STR for anyone to move or DC 25 Fly check with -12 penalty.

117/117 AC 19  BE26 ~ Daylily ~ AW 26r  horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22 BH27 ~ Relic ~ MA 91r, Fly 59r, 
..82/82. AC 21 BI28 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1499r, MA 5543r, 
..99/99. AC 24 BG29 ~Orlando ~ DV 1499r, BW 6r dagger, BW 7r rapier ~
105/105 AC 25 BG28 ~ Borric ~ DV 1499r, +2 Heroism 478r ~
..65/65. AC 17 BI26 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1499r/MA/OFl/1939r/DS/9130r/MC478r ~ Fly check vs. DC25 (1d20+13+(10/2)-12=26) succeeds in not being thrown against wall, make another to move or act  
..74/74. AC 18 BH29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1499r,
..65/65. AC 25  BE25 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4308r, Gr Magic Fang 4925r,  
82^62/82^62. AC 30  BH29 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1930r, GMF 18hr ~ Fly Check vs. DC25 (1d20+19-12=15) failed, taking non-lethal damage (2d6=8)
164/164 AC 28 BG27 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 BH25 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7340r/MA 5541r 
116/116 AC 26 BI28 ~ Aradra ~ DV 1499r, LS 13943r, AW 27r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  BG26 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1499r, GMF +2 13941r/MA 5542r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 BI27 ~ Kutholiam DV 1499r, guiding group

BF25 ~ squire A 
BG25 ~ squire B
BG30 ~ squire C ~ attack (1d20+7=10)
G 0 1 F A D G D  
one dretch dead
one dretch at 2hp
18/18 AC 14 many many more Dretches:  claw/claw/bite on Orlando (1d20+4=16, 1d20+4=23, 1d20+4=13) close but miss
claw/claw/bite on Drev (1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=23) misses


-55-25-31-36-24-28/140 AC 30 DEAD and in pieces ~ Big elephant headed, tuskless demon ~

Ceiling: 20 feet
Purple shaded circle: Cyclone DC25 STR check to move, DC25 Fly check to move and DC25 to not be tossed against a wall at 2d6 NL damage with a -12 penalty to both fly checks.  (OUCH!!)  Affects every flier except Relic.

Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light, outside of that, darkness which everyone can still see in.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
yellowish lines: windwall
BH to BO is stairs and difficult terrain, BD to BG is relatively smooth stone and normal terrain
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 15, 2014)

Satin Knights said:


> Relic raises the speed and strength of the winds to bring them into the full force of a tornado, clearing the air, but also slamming Arianna against the wall of the cavern.    The dretches cannot push forward through the tornado, but it is also very taxing on the group as well.  The two dretches that has made it close to someone so far claw and bite with relatively good skill, but are completely over matched and cannot break through.
> 
> [sblock=Second Round] 20 foot ceiling.
> The tornado gets more violent.  Air cleared, but DC25 STR for anyone to move or DC 25 Fly check with -12 penalty.
> ...




[sblock=OOC]I don't think the effect of Relic's cyclone power that you describe is correct. At least it was not my interpretation. Why is the DC 25 and not 20? The power states what the DC goes off: 10+casterlevel=20

It also says that a flying creature moving through vortex must make a fly check. Simply flying in the vortex without moving requires no such check. 

Also, I believe we are in the eye of the storm so we are unaffected. The only affect is for those outside trying to get in. The power description talks about moving through the vortex, not inside the vortex. That was my interpretation, and definitely my intention in any case. If I had thought it would have the negative effect on everyone in general Relic would simply have done nothing. 

In any case I believe Relic has gone last. He will end the effect immediatly after the demons have acted. Either that or everyone can just delay until Relic acts and he will not sustain the power, freeing his allies from the negative effect which is effectively the same thing. [/sblock]

Relic brings his arms down ending the roaring power of the cyclone immediately. He watches closely what happens next, careful to protect himself from any incoming attacks.

[sblock=Actions]Relic does not sustain the cyclone. The wind calms completely. Relic goes into total defense [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury feels unwell.  Very unwell, and it is all he can do to defend himself.  Attacking the dretch back is certainly out of the question.

"You're gonna have to take this one, Borric."

He puts the back of his left wrist up to his mouth.  Even his brief speech seems to be too much for his stomach.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]SC nauseated continuing effect: 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless Weapon (rapier & dagger); nauseated 4/5

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 15, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]With the Wind Wall already in the area blowing up through 90' worth of squares, I upped the category of the storm.  On the chart for Wind Effects on Flight in the Fly skill section, I took it from Windstorm to Hurricane in effects because of the stacking spells.  At that point, even medium creatures flying get blown away.  As to the eye of the storm, that is a small proportion of a storm's area, so it was only Relic's square.  He's never used this spell before, so I went with the "oops" result, instead of "no, he wouldn't do that" interpretation.

Relic had gone last in the first round and the demons didn't get to do anything effectual.  So, in the second round, Relic has dropped the cyclone, and we are down to just the Wind Wall now.  But, the hurricane did clear the air, until the at will casting continues at least.  Oh, double checking they get their clouds only 1/day, so that is likely over. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2014)

[sblock=Ooc]Aradra and Anaerion don't have anything to do right now. With Wind wall up Aradra cannot open fire,  and Anaerion is saving spells as often as he can.  They both delay [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 17, 2014)

In the second round of action, the witch does his best to help the group dispose of those nasty demons.  He uses his Fortune hex on Daylilly, making it easier for the warrior to cut through them.  "Warrior, luck is on your side for the next little bit," Syl shouts, hoping to be heard over the cyclone around him.

Fortune hex for Daylilly [sblock]Reroll an attack roll next 2 rounds, if desired.  I will probably end up Cackling to extend this in any event.[/sblock]

] *Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 82/82*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric.   *Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric kept swinging with the holy flail, twirling the spiked ball over his head and bringing it crashing down on the two dretches nearest him.

"I am on it, Fury. Just cough that sheet outa your lungs and help me when ya can."

His first blow missed wildly and he grit his teeth in determination for the second. He flattened the dretch nearest him and stepped over the fallen demon to fell the next one too.

[sblock=Crunch]Full Attack: 1st Attack vs. BF29: 1D20+22 = [1]+22 = 23; 1D8+16+2D6 = [7]+16+[3, 6] = 32;  - Seriously! Near auto hit and I roll a 1.
2nd Attack vs. BF29: 1D20+17 = [19]+17 = 36; 1D8+16+2D6 = [1]+16+[3, 2] = 22 - *Drops it*
5ft Step to BF29
3rd Attack vs. BE29: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27; 1D8+16+2D6 = [7]+16+[3, 6] = 32 - *Drops it*[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) ->32 Inspiring Command
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Insp Command

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol starts pounding on the dretch in front of him.  It only takes one strike to knock the dretch down.  Drevezh'korol chooses not to step up and ends his bashing until more dretches come forward.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Full Attack BC27:
slam1: 1D20+18 = [5]+18 = 23 for slam1: 4D6+16 = [4, 4, 2, 2]+16 = 28
[to hit: 17 +1 GMF -2 PA +2 Bane; damage: 2d6+9 +1 GMF +4 PA +2d6+2 Bane]
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [34 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12) +23 (2d8+2d6+19)[+7 BAB, +12 STR, +1 WF, -1 size, +1 Haste, +1 GMF, +2 Bane, -2 PA, +2 bardic, +2 flank] [+2d6 dmg] [PA +4 dmg]
Bite +18 (1d8+12) +22 (1d8+2d6+19
Hooves (x2) +16 +20 (3d6+11) (1d6+6) [-2 2ndary] [PA -2 hit, +2 dmg]
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2014)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner*

Elenka reaches out and awkwardly pats the retching warrior ahead of her on the back.

"Um, there, there.  Borric has the right of it; cough it out."  She grimaces as a convulsion wracks Fury's body.  "Or whatever you need to do."

This is one time when Elenka wishes she had some healing power or, considering the hall of demonic minions, some way to blast them all to puddles of ooze.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Delay, no action this round.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 9
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 74  Current: 74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 9/9 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn exerts her will to force her demons back to their place, and sags slightly as the fatigue of the effort washes over her. She looks to the front, and sees Drev, Daylily and Borric wading through the Dretch Sea but there's no room for her to swing up there. She contents herself for now with moving along behind them.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Stop Rage, move along behind the front lines prepared to deal with any Dretches that slip through.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2014)

[section]
Bren considers his options, notes that Borric and Drev are handling the horde of Dretches with little difficulty and decides to conserve his power for now. He looks sympathetically at Fury, but knows that although his touch can wash away fatigue and minor stomach maladies it's of no use for this level of nausea.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Drifting along in the wake of the front line, wishing _Calming Touch_ worked against Nauseated . . .[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 19, 2014)

Being so puny and not worthy of being called an opponent, Daylily doesn't bother putting his full force behind his swings.  But, lunging out, he strikes down another two of the beasties trying to get in, or is it out.    

The pack of dretches try to do an overwhelming charge, intending to flood the room with demonic teeth and claws.  But, the nimble treant and wild elf slash, bash and poke the charging mass as it gets to the doorway.  The bodies are starting to pile up so quickly that those in the back half of the pack have to slow down to climb over their brethren.  Only a few make it out while the rest are bottle-necked in the hallway. 

[sblock=Round Three]20 foot ceiling.  Windwall still active
I would call this fight moot and over, but I am curious as to if someone will throw another spell that slows you down instead of them. 
The fight was intended to go significantly different.  I will tell you what was expected to have happened as a real challenge after the fight is over.

117/117 AC 19  BE26 ~ Daylily ~ AW 26r  horsechopper ~ drop Rage and Lunge attacks lunge attack: 1D20+18 = [9]+18 = 27 hits, damage: 1D10+19 = [6]+19 = 25 downs, 2nd attack: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13 oops! reroll: 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14 hits damage: 1D10+19 = [7]+19 = 26
Then AoO lunge attacks: 1D20+18 = [17]+18 = 35, 1D20+18 = [9]+18 = 27, 1D20+18 = [11]+18 = 29, 1D20+18 = [4]+18 = 22 all hit for AoO damage: 1D10+19 = [3]+19 = 22, 1D10+19 = [6]+19 = 25, 1D10+19 = [10]+19 = 29, 1D10+19 = [5]+19 = 24
..83/83. AC 22 BH27 ~ Relic ~ MA 91r, Fly 59r, 
..82/82. AC 21 BI28 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1499r, MA 5543r,    hex worked!
..99/99. AC 24 BG29 ~Orlando ~ DV 1499r, BW 6r dagger, BW 7r rapier ~ Nauseated until round 6
105/105 AC 25 BG28 ~ Borric ~ DV 1499r, +2 Heroism 478r ~
..65/65. AC 17 BI26 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1499r/MA/OFl/1939r/DS/9130r/MC478r ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 BH29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1499r,
..65/65. AC 25  BE25 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4308r, Gr Magic Fang 4925r, AoO attacks: 1D20+16 = [9]+16 = 25, 1D20+16 = [6]+16 = 22, 1D20+16 = [3]+16 = 19, 1D20+16 = [13]+16 = 29 4 hits for 
AoO damage: 4D6+16 = [3, 1, 3, 5]+16 = 28, 4D6+16 = [4, 2, 1, 3]+16 = 26, 4D6+16 = [6, 2, 1, 4]+16 = 29, 4D6+16 = [5, 6, 6, 5]+16 = 38[/url
82^62/82^62. AC 30  BH29 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1930r, GMF 18hr ~ [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4405829/"]Fly Check vs. DC25 (1d20+19-12=15) failed, taking non-lethal damage (2d6=8)
164/164 AC 28 BG27 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 BH25 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7340r/MA 5541r 
116/116 AC 26 BI28 ~ Aradra ~ DV 1499r, LS 13943r, AW 27r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  BG26 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1499r, GMF +2 13941r/MA 5542r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 BI27 ~ Kutholiam DV 1499r, guiding group

BF25 ~ squire A 
BG25 ~ squire B
BG30 ~ squire C ~ 
G 0 1 F A D G D  
fourteen dretch dead
18/18 AC 14  a few more Dretches: eight fell to AoOs while charging into the room.  double move for the rest didn't allow attacks this round.


-199/140 AC 30 DEAD and in pieces ~ Big elephant headed, tuskless demon ~

Ceiling: 20 feet
Purple shaded circle: Cyclone DC25 STR check to move, DC25 Fly check to  move and DC25 to not be tossed against a wall at 2d6 NL damage with a  -12 penalty to both fly checks.  (OUCH!!)  Affects every flier except  Relic.

Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light, outside of that, darkness which everyone can still see in.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
yellowish lines: windwall
BH to BO is stairs and difficult terrain, BD to BG is relatively smooth stone and normal terrain
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric kept swinging with the holy flail in a game of 'whack-a-dretch' and lunged forward to reach two that were a bit farther away.  He felled three more.

"Well, this is hardly working up a sweat. I wonder if there are more of the buggers."

[sblock=Crunch]Full Attack: 1st Attack vs. BE29: 1D20+22 = [15]+22 = 37; 1D8+16+2D6 = [3]+16+[3, 5] = 27 - *Drops it*
2nd Attack vs. BD28: 1D20+17 = [3]+17 = 20;1D8+16+2D6 = [1]+16+[1, 1] = 19 - *Drops it*
3rd Attack vs. BD27: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27;1D8+16+2D6 = [3]+16+[6, 1] = 26 - *Drops it*[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) ->32 Inspiring Command
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Insp Command

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 20, 2014)

"Most likely we will encounter more of these dretches.  They are the lowest of the totem pole in demonic hierarchy, and are most likely here as a distraction.  To seasoned veterans they shouldn't provide much of a threat, but if they are grouped with other demonic forces the fights could become deadlier."  the elven wizard says in response to Borric's question.

"Also, Sir Wind Alot! How many of those wind blasts you got?  I never seen anything like that before! That was handy for getting rid of that stanking cloud." it seems the bodiless voice that accompanies Anaerion seems to be addressing Relic.
[sblock=OOC]
No real actions for Anaerion this round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 20, 2014)

Aradra, still unable to act due to the wind wall, looks around to see if he can find a weapon from one of the dead guards that he can use, knowing that his dagger is useless without Relic's blessing.  The soldier's embarrassment from not understanding how his spell works shows, as he looks furiously to aid in the combat in some fashion.
[sblock=OOC]
Trying to find something to due for the poor guy...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Load from Daylily): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 20, 2014)

Aradra moves over to one of the fallen paladins and finds a finely crafted sword still in his scabbard.  Pulling it, the sword looks like a specialist's weapon, and these are demon fighting specialists.

Borric drops a few more of the invaders with ease.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol stands his ground battering any dretch that manages to clamber over the growing pile of corpses.

"Not many left that I can see.  Just a few more and we can advance."

He glances over at Borric bringing flailing destruction to those dretches that slipped past him and nods impressed with the skill shown. 




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Yay, Combat Reflexes finally came in useful 
Full Attack BC27:
slam1: 1D20+18 = [17]+18 = 35 for dmg1: 4D6+16 = [3, 4, 1, 2]+16 = 26
Slam w/Reach BC28:
slam2: 1D20+18 = [4]+18 = 22 for dmg2: 4D6+16 = [2, 5, 6, 5]+16 = 34
[to hit: 17 +1 GMF -2 PA +2 Bane; damage: 2d6+9 +1 GMF +4 PA +2d6+2 Bane]
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 65  Current HP: 65
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [34 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 15   *AC:* 21, 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 79

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) +19 (2d8+12) +23 (2d8+2d6+19)[+7 BAB, +12 STR, +1 WF, -1 size, +1 Haste, +1 GMF, +2 Bane, -2 PA, +2 bardic, +2 flank] [+2d6 dmg] [PA +4 dmg]
Bite +18 (1d8+12) +22 (1d8+2d6+19
Hooves (x2) +16 +20 (3d6+11) (1d6+6) [-2 2ndary] [PA -2 hit, +2 dmg]
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 21, 2014)

Seeing the warriors cleaving through the minor demons, Syl struggles to keep up with the progress.  He continues to use his jinx power to assist the one known as Daylilly, keeping the Fortune hex in effect for the barbarian.

Actions:  [sblock] Cackle as move action to continue Fortune hex for Daylilly [/sblock]

] *Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 82/82*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution--Fortune on Borric.   *Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2014)

[section]

As the other warriors in the group continue their mopping up Kalinn continues in their wake, watching for opportunity to deal with any Dretches that slip through.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move along behind the front lines prepared to deal with any Dretches that slip through.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric quipped, "Well, they are pretty mindless in their assault and more annoying than truly threatening. But the stench with them is terrible for fook’s sake."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) ->32 Inspiring Command
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Insp Command

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 21, 2014)

Arianna takes off over the heads of the little beasts and flies to the back of the dwindling pack.  Having them boxed in, it takes little time or effort for the two eidolons to finish off the last five dretches.

Orlando spends another couple moments settling his stomach while the wind wall continues to swirl the dust around the chamber.  You look around and the squires too are stepping back from puddles of lunch on their boot.  Once they catch their breath, "Thank you, thank you.  Without your timely arrival, we would have been dead for sure.  If you came this way, that means Gerlish made it.  How many more are coming?"

[sblock=OOC]Well, that was intended for Daylily to brace and an opposed strength  checks as the Balban bashed at the door.  It does double damage against  objects, so would break down the door rather easily.  On the third or  fourth time, it was going to burst through and _trample_ through  the crowd down to the steps.  Next round, grabbing a squishy party  member in back and using pound to swing the squishy as a club, the  normal back row party members were going to get a good thrashing.  That,  with obscurement from the clouds and one or two out of the fight due to  nausea, it could have been a challenging fight.  

But, it was absolute cakewalk instead.  

The hurricane effect did actually help you. The stinking clouds were where you were at and beyond you as well, so the wind wall was just drawing stench in and up faster.  If it was just one cloud in front of you, a wind wall would have blocked its advance on the party.  But with medium range to throw the spell, they carpet bombed you.

On to other matters, Elenka made it to 71,221 XP and levels to 10th , Sylvain made it to 106,237 XP and levels to 11th , and Arianna is spending 4 DMCs  to keep up with Elenka since she is an NPC and doesn't get to use her party split portions.[/sblock]
[sblock=Status round 4]20 foot ceiling.  Windwall still active until round 10

117/117 AC 19  BE26 ~ Daylily ~ AW 22r  horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22 BH27 ~ Relic ~ MA 87r, Fly 55r, 
..82/82. AC 21 BI28 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1495r, MA 5539r, 
..99/99. AC 24 BG29 ~Orlando ~ DV 1495r, BW 2r dagger, BW 3r rapier ~
105/105 AC 25 BG28 ~ Borric ~ DV 1495r, +2 Heroism 474r ~
..65/65. AC 17 BI26 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1495r/MA/OFl/1935r/DS/9126r/MC474r ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 BH29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1495r,
..65/65. AC 25  BE25 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4304r, Gr Magic Fang 4921r, finishing off the rest  
82^62/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  BH29 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1926r, GMF 18hr ~ finishing off the rest
164/164 AC 28 BG27 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 BH25 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7336r/MA 5537r 
116/116 AC 26 BI28 ~ Aradra ~ DV 1495r, LS 13939r, AW 23r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  BG26 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1495r, GMF +2 13937r/MA 5538r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 BI27 ~ Kutholiam DV 1495r, guiding group

BF25 ~ squire A ~ nauseated
BG25 ~ squire B ~ nauseated
BG30 ~ squire C ~ nauseated
G 0 1 F A D G D  

18/18 AC 14  twenty four dretches dead
-199/140 AC 30 DEAD and in pieces ~ Big elephant headed, tuskless demon ~

Ceiling: 20 feet
Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light, outside of that, darkness which everyone can still see in.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
yellowish lines: windwall
BH to BO is stairs and difficult terrain, BD to BG is relatively smooth stone and normal terrain
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 21, 2014)

Daylily snorts at the squires. "More peoples?  But there is hardly any fightings left for me already!  Now who maked the wind to blowing?  You should stopping it so the Elders can come along."    

[sblock=OOC]I always try to avoid fighting the way the GM is expecting me to fight.  My characters live longer that way.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: 13/18
Haste Remaining: 9/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric had to agree with Daylily and told the squires, "We are what you got. We are a small army already and better capable to handle getting though in these underground passages."

He looked at his companions and asked, "You scouts going to check things out first, or should we just rush ahead with his noisy armored types?"

Borric was not considering a stealth approach being an option after the battle, but instead he was concerned because traps or whatnot were something he could easily stumble into and have his day wrecked.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) ->32 Inspiring Command
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Insp Command

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 24, 2014)

"The wind should die down here in a second Daylily.  And yes, I do want to scout ahead, but there is something that has been bothering me first."

Looking back over to the squires Aradra inquires "Did you see the attacker who killed your comrades?"

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Load from Daylily): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 24, 2014)

"No.  The crossbow bolts seemed to come right out of nothingness.  There were long pauses between them.  It was like something was toying with us."   "I heard a faint giggle when Merkor went down."


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 25, 2014)

"Borric's got the right of it.  If we are going to survive this crazy plan, we'd best get a few scouts out front.  We need to make sure we know what we are walking into."


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






"Thankee, Syl. You are as wise as you are when selecting the best of the chubby whores in the brothel. They might have meat on them, but you always are having a screaming good time, eh? Heh, heh."

No longer joking around, Borric looked at the squires and the scout with an arched eyebrow.

"Hmmm. What do you all think? Invisible attacker, or trap with an invisible giggler to observe?" he asked the others with more knowledge of traps and arcane stuff. His eyes resting on Fury.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2014)

[section]
Bren looks around at the others, and listens in on the tactical discussion. _Hmmm. Everyone seems pretty much OK except Fury . . . best to conserve my strength for when it's needed._​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2014)

[section]

"Not a trap, I think. The pauses and the accuracy suggest someone actively aiming. But I'd say hidden rather than invisible . . . probably using the keep's defenses - murder holes - against rescuers. So who's gonna scout?"

Kalinn looks around at the others as well, trying to gauge abilities and help with the decision.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 25, 2014)

"Whatever it is, it is a very small creature, judging from the size of the crossbow bolts.  Which also means it has to be able to work a crossbow.  I didn't see any other tracks on the way here, which means it can either fly or glide through the earth.  It also uses poison, look.  You can see where the bolt entered, and the wound from the poison.  Invisible or hiding, it would normally be a pain to find it.  Normally,"  Aradra smiles as he turns back to the party " you wouldn't have 2 skilled trackers with you.  But, we should protect the 'Elders' from poison if we can, because they are the most likely target whatever is out there.  Well, it's what I would do."

Aradra stands up, holding the sword that he took from the dead squire.  Looking towards the other 2, "Is it OK if I borrow this?  In a situation like the one we found ourselves in, it would be useful to have a backup weapon."

[sblock=OOC]
CSI: Medieval Times.  Coming this Fall.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Load from Daylily): 1/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 25, 2014)

Daylily catches Aradra's eye, and moves his eyes down toward the potion he gave the archer. _ Might want to drink that._  Then he looks over to Shadow and taps his nose meaningfully.  _He can smell things, can't he?_ 

That done, Daylily moves out into the open.  "Bah!" he says, rather loudly, rolling his eyes.  "Look at how smalls and stupids these arrows is!  It is much obvious they was shotted by something all scareds and weakly, like with make pigeon noise.  'Zook!  Zook!  Zooky-zook!'" he adds, apparently mimicking some kind of bird.  "Even with poisonings ... I can't believes anyone would be hurted.  No Jiragan coulds be hurted by any kind of stupid weak poison and tiny weak arrow.  This is like silly joke.  Pathetic."    

[sblock=OOC]Shadow has Scent, which could conceivably be used to locate an invisible enemy.  

Meanwhile, Daylily will try to draw an attack so that Aradra can perhaps locate the attacker(s).

Also ... *cough*Glitterdust*cough*[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: 13/18
Haste Remaining: 9/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Aradra quickly pulls out the potion and drains it in a single gulp, and starts glances around with his eyes, watching...Looking meaningfully at Shadow, the wolf understands the archer's signal, and takes a good sniff to determine if anything else in the area is around them, now that the stinking cloud dissipated.
[sblock=OOC]
Chug the see invisibility potion that Daylily loaned him.  

Aradra's Active Perception check:1d20+20=36
Shadow's Perception (scent): 1d20+20=33

Ya, Anaerion has glitterdust at the ready in case we find whatever it is hiding.  I know Relic has a wand of it if he's willing to use that when we find the guy.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 2d6+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury looks like he has finally coughed up enough of the sickening fumes to be able to walk around without being forced to empty the contents of his stomach.  His skin still bears a rather waxy, green cast to it.  He nods in response to the look given him by Borric and sidles up behind the door and begins carefully walking along the wall looking for any sort of hideout, concealed door, or trap.

"Let's take a look around, hmm?"





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Perception (1d20+15=26)
Perception +15, +5 trapfinding, if you need to make some rolls for him.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless Weapon (rapier & dagger); nauseated 4/5

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





After hearing some of the suggestions, Borric grumbled, “Ya know, it almost sounds like fookin’ pixies. But more than likely we are probably worrying about an imp or a quasit.”

“Can’t you guys use a minor spell to detect magical auras and be able to locate any invisible creatures by the glow of the spell in effect?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2014)

[section]
Bren's expression brightens. He calls the others to huddle close in case whatever's out there is close enough to hear, and says quietly, "I can do one better than that. This day, the Gods of Irthos have seen fit to grant me the ability to make anything within about fifty feet of me visible. I'll be able to do it but once today, and it will last for only about ten minutes, so we'll want to make sure we're on the right track first. Aradra, let me know if there's need and I'll say my prayer."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Bren has prepared _Invisibility Purge_ (Makes the invisible visible, 45' radius from Bren, moving with him, for 9 minutes). He'll cast it when Aradra gives him the go ahead.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 26, 2014)

"If the target remains still for about 20 seconds, then yes we can use that method.  However, if it realizes it is going to be detected, it will most likely want to flee.  Also, with all of the magical equipment everyone is wearing, it is alot harder to detect 1 creature in a sea of magic.    " Anaerion says with an apologetic look towards Borric.

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 26, 2014)

"Uh yeah, you can borrow the sword.  It will probably be a few days before the priests bring Merkor back from the dead."  

"More like a couple weeks.  It was a real mess in the cathedral.  Let's see..."  Kutholiam searches through his sack for a bit before pulling out a pile of scrolls.  Looking through he finds a couple suitable ones and puts the rest back.  "Can't have them getting stinky in the mean time."  Reading the scrolls, he touches Merkor and Vericon.  Nothing happens.  Well nothing noticeable.  "That gives them five days.  Make sure that it is repeated again for them." as he gives orders to the other three squires.    "Carry your comrades back.  We will be going on."  As he is doing so, he relieves the corpses of several vials and an identical longsword from the other one.

The rushing winds die down finally and the room goes quiet except for your own chattering and heavy breathing.  Looking at the bodies, these creatures have no baubles or trinkets that might have value.  They are all foot soldiers in this war, even the big guy.  

Orlando goes ahead, and finds an angelic marble statue in plate mail and wielding an enormous maul stands silent vigil at the center of the room.  Writing on the plaque at the bottom of the statue is in a language that Orlando doesn't understand.  The room and the two passages are chiseled from the surrounding bedrock.  Inset into the walls are 3-foot-diameter plugs of marble and weathered copper that bear names and titles.   The metalwork has weathered, creating tear-like streaks of bluish-green that stain the surrounding stone. Several of the plugs are broken allowing ash to pour forth upon the floor.  A shattered wooden mosaic on the floor was likely what the door to the tunnel was hidden behind.  The other exit to the room is rough carved as if it followed the rock stratta for the easiest route.  A magical candle lights this room and flickers tell that the same is for the rooms beyond.

Arianna watches carefully from the ceiling, ready to spring into the room if Orlando gets into trouble.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 17] Gentle Repose.  Standard fair in a body retrieval kit.[/sblock][sblock=Status]
20 foot ceiling.  

117/117 AC 19  BE26 ~ Daylily ~ AW 17r  horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22 BH27 ~ Relic ~ MA 80r, Fly 48r, 
..82/82. AC 21 BI28 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1488r, MA 5532r, 
..99/99. AC 24 BG29 ~Orlando ~ DV 1488r ~
105/105 AC 25 BG28 ~ Borric ~ DV 1488r, +2 Heroism 467r ~
..65/65. AC 17 BI26 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1488r/MA/OFl/1948r/DS/9119r/MC467r ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 BH29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1488r,
..65/65. AC 25  BE25 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4297r, Gr Magic Fang 4914r, finishing off the rest  
82^62/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  BH29 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1919r, GMF 18hr ~ finishing off the rest
164/164 AC 28 BG27 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 BH25 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7329r/MA 5530r 
116/116 AC 26 BI28 ~ Aradra ~ DV 1488r, LS 13932r, AW 16r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  BG26 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1488r, GMF +2 13930r/MA 5531r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 BI27 ~ Kutholiam DV 1488r, guiding group, cast from a couple of scrolls

BF25 ~ squire A ~ nauseated
BG25 ~ squire B ~ nauseated
BG30 ~ squire C ~ nauseated
G 0 1 F A D G D  

18/18 AC 14  twenty four dretches dead
-199/140 AC 30 DEAD and in pieces ~ Big elephant headed, tuskless demon ~

Ceiling: 20 feet
Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light, outside of that, darkness which everyone can still see in.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 27, 2014)

Syl considered poking back at Borric, but as the scouting had began in earnest, he held his tongue.  He took a step forward and showing off his sophomoric sense of humor, just pushed the warrior in the back.  As expected, Syl didn't move him, but it gave him reason to show a broad grin nonetheless.  "As I call you're no stranger to a big'un every once and again, you know," he adds in a whisper only Borric could hear, even in the silence.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 90/90
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), True Seeing
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 27, 2014)

Not wanting to leave Fury by himself,  Aradra follows the rogue.

He ties off the sword to his belt, and get his bow out again.
[sblock=OOC]
--
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 1d8+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2014)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner*

Elenka waits while the others discuss the assassin that so far hasn't been discovered except through his handiwork.  She frowns, deep in thought, as she tries to figure out some way to help.  She considers casting a surge upon Drevezh'korol and then finally decides and steps over to the wood man.  She quickly, and quietly as possible, casts a spell and reaches out and touches Drevezh'korol.  His senses become greatly enhanced and he begins moving across the landing and down the steps seeking out the hidden assailant.

"Be ready, Breninyr."





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]cast Evolution Surge to give Drevezh'korol blindsense, 30 ft. for 10 minutes.  Drev will look around the landing, then down the stairs into the passage towards the cathedral.  He'll move quickly (all the way back to the cathedral if necessary) and if he senses anything he'll point it out to Bren.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury looks around but doesn't touch anything.

"Well, looks like it's safe up to here.  Hey, Aradra, wasn't your wolf going to suss out that little demon-assassin?  Wouldn't want to miss that."

He'll return to the main group until they seem ready to move on.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless Weapon (rapier & dagger); nauseated 4/5

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2014)

[section]
The diplomat-priest moves ahead with the others, happy to have found a way to be of use to the group. "Aye, the prayer hovers on my lips . . . I'll call it out when I get the word!"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move up, staying 15' behind Drev.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn moves up into the room as well, eager to be in on whatever action comes their way.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Moving with Bren & Drev, staying adjacent to Bren.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 28, 2014)

"if he had smelt something, we would know.  That, and Relic, Daylily, and Kalinn have seen what happens when Shadow smells something, so they can react in case he smells something.  Shadow is extremely smart for a wolf."

Aradra moves silently down the hallway, the darkness pressing in around him.  With Relic's darkvision spell upon him, Aradra tries instead to keep quiet as possible.  While no one can see it, his color in his eyes once again disappear.
[sblock=OOC]
Aradra will activate Skill Focus Stealth again, gaining a +6 to stealth, and being able to hide without cover or concealment.

Move to AR26.  
Stealth: 1d20+25=27
Perception: 1d20+20=31 

Shadow (scent):1d20+20=33
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 1d8+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 28, 2014)

Daylily moves up, somewhat disappointed not to have been shot at.  "Okays.  What else is needing smashings?"  He peers at the statue.  "This is not bad hammer.  I am not impress with the metal cover, though." 

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: 13/18
Haste Remaining: 9/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 28, 2014)

Drev, with enhanced senses, starts back down the tunnel, searching for a little invisible beast.  Breninyr follows.  Getting to the bottom of the stairs, Drev checks out the grate where the riverlet of water enters the cavern.  A rusted iron grate covers the hole, both above and below the waterline.  While keeping out bigger creatures, something the size of a familiar could squeeze through.  Drev and Breninyr notice at about the same time the claw marks in the rust that were likely made today.

"Why are they going back hunting now?  That was an hour ago.  The little backstabber has to be gone by now."

Kalinn and Daylily head forward while the others were heading back.  Neither are able to decipher the words on the statue either.  Aradra starts forward into the catacombs, finding several passages ahead carved roughly from the rock.  A couple of flickering candles ahead light the passages, just like this first room.  He stops still when he hears the roar of laughter echoing through the passages.  Orlando and Daylily too hear the outburst.  Kalinn misses it, but notices when her friends flinch to stillness. 

[sblock=Status]20 foot ceiling in the tunnel area.  10' ceilings once inside the crypt area. 

117/117 AC 19  AV28 ~ Daylily ~ AW 15r  horsechopper ~ Perception (1d20+16=29)
..83/83. AC 22 BH27 ~ Relic ~ MA 76r, Fly 46r, 
..82/82. AC 21 BG29 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1486r, MA 5530r, 
..99/99. AC 24 AU29 ~Orlando ~ DV 1486r ~ Perception (1d20+15=35)
105/105 AC 25 BF28 ~ Borric ~ DV 1486r, +2 Heroism 465r ~
..65/65. AC 17 BI26 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1486r/MA/OFl/1946r/DS/9117r/MC465r ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 BH28 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1486r,
..65/65. AC 25  BV27 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4295r, Gr Magic Fang 4912r, Perception (1d20+11=22)
82^62/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AZ28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1917r, GMF 18hr ~ Perception (1d20+20=32)
164/164 AC 28 AT28 ~ Kalinn ~ Perception (1d20+13=19)
..80/80. AC 22 BS26 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7327r/MA 5528r Perception (1d20+15=24)
116/116 AC 26 BI28 ~ Aradra ~ DV 1486r, LS 13930r, AW 14r ~ Perception (1d20+17=37)
112/112 AC 28  BG26 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1486r, GMF +2 13928r/MA 5529r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 BH29 ~ Kutholiam DV 1486r, guiding group

BF25 ~ squire A ~ 
BG25 ~ squire B ~
BG30 ~ squire C ~
G 0 1 F A D G D  
18/18 AC 14  twenty four dretches dead
-199/140 AC 30 DEAD and in pieces ~ Big elephant headed, tuskless demon ~

Ceiling: 20 feet
Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light, outside of that, darkness which everyone can still see in.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2014)

Quipping back to Syl, "More cushin' for the pushin', mate. Let's get moving, we don't have time to stand around reminiscing."

Borric moved forward into the next room. Things were about to be crowded with their small army trying to squeeze through the narrow tunnels.

He knows nothing about the statue but he sees something on Daylily and Orlando's expression. He asked, "What's the hold up?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock] 







*OOC:*


Move to AT26


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol peers down through the grate but sees nothing else.  He nods, not exactly satisfied that it is beyond their reach but little able to do anything about it.

"This one got away it seems.  Best we get back to the others."

He returns to Elenka. 




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"No hold up," says Fury to Borric.  "Just waiting for stragglers.  And was kinda curious what this said.  I can't read it, though."  He shrugs.  "Not likely relevant if it was here from before.  Oh, and we got some sort of laughing... demon, I presume, up ahead."





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless Weapon (rapier & dagger); nauseated 4/5

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka frowns at the guard's comment thinking he might have mentioned earlier that the attack was an hour past.  She shrugged.  It was, after all, of no consequence that she could discern with much weightier matters to attend to.  She waits until Drevezh'korol and Breninyr return then turns to the others.

"We should move forward, I suppose.  Don't want to get too far behind our warriors."





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2014)

[section]
"Back we go, then. Hope we didn't miss anything."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]OK, I completely misread that entire sequence . . . that was not how I pictured the map looking at all . Anyway, no harm no foul, and return to the rest of the group.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 3, 2014)

Relic moves up with the rest of the group, gripping his staff tightly, eyes alert for danger from behind in case whatever had escaped into the grate should resurface and try and take them from behind.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anaerion continues with the others into the first room.  Knowing he prepared a comprehension spell if case he can't read it, Anaerion takes a look at the statue, trying to read it.

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 3, 2014)

Moving as quietly and efficiently as possible, Aradra moves ahead, listening and looking hard to try and determine where the laughing was coming from.  
[sblock=OOC]

Move to AR22.  
Stealth: 1d20+25=35, Perception: 1d20+20=35
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 1d8+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole (Mar 3, 2014)

Daylily motions to Aradra and begins moving forward quietly, a manic grin on his face.

[sblock=OOC]Stealth (1d20+18=26)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: 13/18
Haste Remaining: 9/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 3, 2014)

Aradra slowly and carefully moves up, followed by Daylily.  To the right is another small room with a statue in it.  The head of this statue has been torn off and smashed to rubble.  This statue too has a plaque, but again the ranger does not know the language.  The copper plugs in the walls have been torn out and ashes spilled out on to the floor.  Aradra recognizes the tracks through the ashes as that of the dretches.  

To the left a little alcove, and ahead, the hallway forks.  The echos seem to be coming from both directions, but are identical noises, if only out of sync by a hair.  There are many voices as if it was a party.  Some deeper than others, some shrill screams of pain.  

Arianna floats silently behind the first two, ready to swoop into action if they find something.  

The rest of the party slowly climbs over the pile of demon bodies and makes their way into the first room.  Anaerion and Relic have an easier time of it as they simply float above the mess.  Anaerion is able to read the short inscription on the base of the statue.  

Since master has run off, Shadow follows old one.  Old one is good friend.  He makes pain go away.

[sblock=Anaerion, Breninyr, Elenka, Drev and eventually Relic]In celestial, the plaque reads "Saint Mendikarr, Patron of Vigilance.”[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]10' ceilings once inside the crypt area. 

117/117 AC 19  AV28 ~ Daylily ~ AW 14r  horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22 BH27 ~ Relic ~ MA 75r, Fly 45r, 
..82/82. AC 21 BG29 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1485r, MA 5529r, 
..99/99. AC 24 AU29 ~Orlando ~ DV 1485r ~ 
105/105 AC 25 BF28 ~ Borric ~ DV 1485r, +2 Heroism 464r ~
..65/65. AC 17 BI26 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1485r/MA/OFl/1945r/DS/9116r/MC464r ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 BH28 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1485r,
..65/65. AC 25  BV27 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4294r, Gr Magic Fang 4911r,
82^62/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AZ28 ~ Arianna ~ MA/1916r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AT28 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 BS26 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7326r/MA 5527r 
116/116 AC 26 BI28 ~ Aradra ~ DV 1485r, LS 13929r, AW 13r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  BG26 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1485r, GMF +2 13927r/MA 5528r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 BH29 ~ Kutholiam DV 1485r, guiding group

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light, outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods when the plaque is read off to him.

"Saint Mendikarr, eh?  Could've used a bit more of the saint's vigilance 'round here, I'd say."

He shrugs as if to say 'What can you do?' and then slips between Borric and Kalinn to catch up with Daylily and Aradra.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Stealth (1d20+24=28)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless Weapon (rapier & dagger); nauseated 4/5

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric keeps moving along with the main body of the adventurers. Despite the ability to see in darkness, he left the ioun torch circling his head. He was not scouting and he liked his normal vision when he fought.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock] 







*OOC:*


Stay in formation behind the scouts while we dungeon crawl


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn walks along just ahead of the main body of the strike force, holding a position to either move back and protect them or move forward and join any action at the front.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2014)

[section]
Bren falls silent as the group moves forward. He's looking around at the destruction to the keep, a sense of foreboding growing into his childlike wonder at all of the things he's experiencing since leaving the monastery.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka and Drevezh'korol follow along in the main mass of the force waiting for word from the scouts.  She tries not to step in the ash not wanting to tromp through someone's remains.  She shakes her head in disgust at the deliberate and senseless destruction.

"This will take some time to repair."  Unspoken is that they'll have to succeed in driving off the demons first.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 5, 2014)

_If sound is coming from both directions, then just maybe they lead to the same place?_

Seeing Fury come up to join the scouting party, Aradra moves back to say in a whisper "Something is ahead, and I can hear it on both sides. My gut says they could lead to the same place. If they do lead to the same place, we can ambush them from both sides, with Daylily leading the charge.  Arianna, tell the others that, then join Fury down the left fork, while Daylily and I scout the right.  Since you're flying, it will be alot harder to hear you  I'll leave it up to the group back there how they want to split themselves. "

Aradra hopes that, while the wild elf normally dislikes sneaking around, him getting the honor of leading the attack will keep him placated until the others get closer.
[sblock=OOC]


[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 1d8+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole (Mar 5, 2014)

Daylily nods and heads down the right fork.  "You is shootings the fly ones, and I will trippings the ground ones?" he whispers.  "It shoulds be fun, I am think."

[sblock=OOC]Stealth (1d20+18=23)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: 13/18
Haste Remaining: 9/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 5, 2014)

[sblock=Daylily and Aradra]Moving up, the voices get easier to hear.  It is a crowd of most likely demons, or the roughest dwarven half orcs drinking rock gut you'll ever see.  The passage does split off, heading north and southeast.  The room to the north is where the noise is coming from.  It sounds like a big room and not like the small shrine chambers you have been passing.  Moving any further ahead might put you in direct line of sight of its occupants.
OOC: red X is a guess as to where the crowd is.
[sblock=your map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Orlando and Arianna]Passing another shrine chamber with another statue, this statue is more intact.  It is holding a dimpled metallic ball out like an offering.  While the copper plugs behind the statue have been broken, this statue has not been damaged.  

The hallway heads north.  Ahead, a sharp turn that has rubble in the doorway is the likely place where voices are coming from. The voices get easier to hear.  It  is a crowd of most likely demons, or the roughest dwarven half orcs  drinking rock gut you'll ever see.  To the north and west is likely another chamber, but the noises are coming from the north and east.
OOC: red X is a guess as to where the crowd is.
[sblock=your map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]

Borric sees the scouts split into to two and two, moving cautiously past the fork and exploring ahead.  Everybody that is going on this adventure have finally made it into this first chamber.  Sylvain looks back and sees the squires are starting to tug and drag the demon bodies out of the way of the massive oak door.  Apparently they are going to try and close it up before carrying the dead back to the cathedral.  
[sblock=Map for the rest]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Status]117/117 AC 19 ???? ~ Daylily ~ AW 12r  horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22 AU28 ~ Relic ~ MA 73r, Fly 43r, 
..82/82. AC 21 AW28 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1483r, MA 5528r, 
..99/99. AC 24 ???? ~Orlando ~ DV 1483r ~ 
105/105 AC 25 AR26 ~ Borric ~ DV 1483r, +2 Heroism 462r ~
..65/65. AC 17 AT28 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1483r/MA/OFl/1943r/DS/9114r/MC462r ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AT29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1483r,
..65/65. AC 25  AU29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4292r, Gr Magic Fang 4909r,
82^62/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  ???? ~ Arianna ~ MA/1914r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AT27 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AU25 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7324r/MA 5525r 
116/116 AC 26 ???? ~ Aradra ~ DV 1483r, LS 13927r, AW 11r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  AV29 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1483r, GMF +2 13925r/MA 5526r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AV25 ~ Kutholiam DV 1483r, guiding group

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,  outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sylvain holds his position towards the rear of the group, not trusting himself to speak and ruining the preparations of the scouts.  

OOC [sblock]Just a note that Syl isn't going to do much while in a stealthy part of the dungeon.  He is just going to follow and try to be nice and quiet.  I'm still here, but I don't want to muck things up by talking while the scouts are out and about.[/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jbear (Mar 7, 2014)

"We should not let our scouts get too far ahead. Let us press on." Relic urges. When they reach the junction he sniffs the air and says "I will go the way Daylilly went". No amount of magical soap can disguise Daylily's musk for long and Relic is pretty sure his wild elf friend has headed to the right. He glides forward in that direction preparing for the conflict that will shortly ensue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn moves up behind the scouts. _Relic will stick close to Daylily . . . I'll go left to flank with him._ Thought translates to action, and the Disciple of Mynhear slips around the left passage, close behind whoever's gone that way.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric moved farther down the corridor and said, "You don't need to move on after them on your own, gramps. We all can go."

He stopped at the intersection (AR18).

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2014)

[section]
Bren catches on quickly to the plan as he sees the fork and watches the party splitting between the two passages. He moves left with Kalinn.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury wants to get a good look at whatever is in the room beyond.  He continues down the passageway moving silently and briefly checking the alcoves for lurkers as he goes.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Stealth (1d20+24=41)
Move: AK13-ish[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2014)

[sblock=Fury]Moving up slowly, the left side does open up into another shrine.  This one has a marble statue of a man sitting on a throne.  The copper crown upon its head has corroded long ago, leaving green tears streaking down his face.  To the right, that is were all the commotion is.  You sidestep quickly into the alcove next to you as you catch a glimpse of eight red demons, bony and thin, these abominations carry long spears.  Two black demons, winged and standing a little taller than the others have short swords strapped to them. 
[sblock=Fury's map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Kalinn, Arianna and Breninyr]Fury slowly and carefully sneaks ahead, and then quickly jumps into the alcove to the right with all the grace of a cat on the prowl.
[sblock=left's map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Daylily, Relic, Borric, Aradra]Relic joins the group, as he knows hanging back too far can leave you out of any battle Daylily is involved in.  He has seen how Iosef has arrived late to the party many times.  Relic tucks into an alcove so the others behind him have an easier time rushing forward.

With old one moving off, and strangers standing around him, Shadow follows old one.  Old one good.  Old one find master.  Master crouched.  Master hunting.  Watch master hunt.
[sblock=right's map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=The Rest]The better half of the group has moved ahead, but listening, nothing has started yet.  Apparently Daylily is as good at sneaking as he is with a bellowing charge.
[sblock=map for the rest]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Status]117/117 AC 19 ???? ~ Daylily ~ AW 9r  horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22 AU28 ~ Relic ~ MA 70r, Fly 40r, 
..82/82. AC 21 AW28 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1480r, MA 5525r,  (3 rds to move up if wanted)
..99/99. AC 24 ???? ~Orlando ~ DV 1480r ~ 
105/105 AC 25 AR26 ~ Borric ~ DV 1480r, +2 Heroism 459r ~
..65/65. AC 17 AT28 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1480r/MA/OFl/1940r/DS/9111r/MC459r ~ (3 rds to move up if wanted)
..74/74. AC 18 AT29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1480r,  (3 rds to move up if wanted)
..65/65. AC 25  AU29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4289r, Gr Magic Fang 4906r,   (3 rds to move up if wanted)
82^62/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  ???? ~ Arianna ~ MA/1913r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AT27 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AU25 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7321r/MA 5522r 
116/116 AC 26 ???? ~ Aradra ~ DV 1480r, LS 13924r, AW 8r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  AV29 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1480r, GMF +2 13922r/MA 5523r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AV25 ~ Kutholiam DV 1480r, guiding group

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,   outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury turns to those following behind him, tucks his blades under his arms, and then holds both hands up with fingers spread to indicate 'ten'.  At the same time he tilts his head towards the room just around the corner.  Taking his swords back in hand he waits for the excitement to begin though he feels a jangle in the back of his mind.  Fury grins.  He knows that feeling; knows it means he is immanently close to doing something stupid...





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Stealth (1d20+24=41)
Move: AK13-ish[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka looks at Anaerion and Sylvain, then briefly at Drevezh'korol.

"Come along, gentlemen, or the party is going to start without us.  We should at least move up a little ways."

Elenka heads up the passageway with Drevezh'korol right behind.  She moves along until she reaches Borric then stops, looking at the warrior with upraised brows.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sylvain nods at Elenka. "Right you are.  Last thing we need is to get ourselves stretched too think and let a devil sneak up in our midst."  He follows with the others,,giving the scouts a good, wide berth while he looks around the surrounding area.


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric approached Daylily and Relic, "We should stick together more. Where's Fury?."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) 
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock] 







*OOC:*


Move to AO18


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 10, 2014)

Edit: Bad post


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 10, 2014)

Replying back in a whisper to Borric  "Hopefully, setting up a flank for us.  I heard the same noise from both directions, so hopefully we are heading to the same place.  We are not far off from a room of them, but I can't get a closer look yet."  With a cautious look back to Daylily, Aradra returns back to Borric and whispers back  "Be ready to go at any time.  Once Daylily rushes in there, I'll improve you skin to be that of a strong tree.  So, like a strong tree, be sure to weather any blow." 

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 1d8+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 110/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 10, 2014)

With a small nod to Elena, Anaerion flies over the pair of Elenka and Drew.  Seeing the old Relic down the right, Anaerion decided that his talents could best be used down the left hand hallway for now.

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 10, 2014)

Daylily waits impatiently for everyone else to catch up so he can head inside.  He picks at a brown tooth with a filthy fingernail, eventually dislodging a bit of breakfast.

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: 13/18
Haste Remaining: 9/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 11, 2014)

[sblock=Left]Orlando hears a muffled voice, a startled grunt and some movement, but can't quite react before his quarry closes.  Skinny red demons start coming through the rubble to investigate and search.
OOC: Orlando and Anaerion are tucked in alcoves enough to give them cover/concealment.
[sblock=left_map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Right]Listening and waiting carefully, Daylily hears Borric's question quite clearly.  Borric didn't use his sneaky voice.  It was his voice, or his clanky armor, but Daylily hears a grunt and some movement coming his way.  Aradra, Relic and Borric hear the clawed footsteps too, but out of the four, Borric wasn't already tensed and ready to pounce forward.  

Aradra starts whispering his reply, but realizes the whispering might be a moot issue.
[sblock=right_map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Surprise Round]Only those in yellow get a surprise round action before the horde arrives...
117/117 AC 19 ???? ~ Daylily ~ AW 9r  horsechopper ~ 
..83/83. AC 22 AU28 ~ Relic ~ MA 70r, Fly 40r, 
..82/82. AC 21 AW28 ~ Sylvain ~  DV 1480r, MA 5525r,  (3 rds to move up if wanted)
..99/99. AC 24 ???? ~ Orlando ~ DV 1480r ~ 
105/105 AC 25 AR26 ~ Borric ~ DV 1480r, +2 Heroism 459r ~
..65/65. AC 17 AT28 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1480r/MA/OFl/1940r/DS/9111r/MC459r ~
..74/74. AC 18 AT29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1480r, 
..65/65. AC 25  AU29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4289r, Gr Magic Fang 4906r, 
82^62/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  ???? ~ Arianna ~ MA/1913r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AT27 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AU25 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7321r/MA 5522r 
116/116 AC 26 ???? ~ Aradra ~ DV 1480r, LS 13924r, AW 8r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  AV29 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1480r, GMF +2 13922r/MA 5523r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AV25 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1480r, guiding group


Demons: Perceptions  (1d20+19=28, 1d20+19=32, 1d20+19=25, 1d20+19=28, 1d20+19=39, 1d20+19=33,  1d20+19=38, 1d20+19=24)  Several moving after Borric's question


Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,    outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 11, 2014)

"Allright, earlier than I wanted, but it's go time.  Let's kick their asses." Aradra says to his compatriots, seeing that now was the time they needed to get going.

Reaching forward and touching Borric on the shoulder, Aradra says "Grant this warrior the protection of the tree, that he might stand tall against the demonic forces!"

[sblock=OOC]
Surprise Round:Cast Barksin on Borric.  Since he already has a +1 NA enhancement bonus, he gets +3 to his AC.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +21/16/11 1d8+3
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 11, 2014)

Daylily looks at Borric with an expression that is disappointed but not particularly surprised.  He raises his weapon, ready for whatever might come around the corner.

[sblock=OOC]Ready a normal attack for now.  Readied attack (1d20+18=35, 1d10+19=22)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Horsechopper (1d10, 20x3, reach, rip)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 13/18
Haste Remaining: 9/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 12, 2014)

Relic looks the least surprised of everyone when Borric arrives with a question. In fact the wizard had already began reaching into his component pouch with his nimble gnarled fingers, as though he had already known that the battle was about to begin. He pops a dark curl of licorice root into his mouth.

"The speed of the Wind at your backs" he whispers, his word electrifying the air and charging his companions movements with exhilirating speed.

[sblock=Surprise Action] Relic casts Haste affecting all those within his range: Relic, Daylily, Aradra, Borric, Shadow, Elenka, Drev , Sylvain?, Is that the priest with us?

Haste: Duration: 10 rounds; +30 ft move, +1 atk, +1 ac, +1 ref save and +1 attack with full round action[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly, Haste (10 rounds)
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (44/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(46/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 12, 2014)

[sblock=Left]Three red demons pour through the misshapen and damaged archway from the other room and find living quarry in Orlando tucked into an alcove, just out of site of the archway.  With the close quarters, the lead two drop their spears and go in with their claws.  One sinks a claw deep into Orlando's arm while the other just scrapes his armor.  But, from behind the first two, a long spear stabs forward, catching Orlando in the thigh.  

Behind them, a larger black beast about seven feet tall with tattered wings moves in, surveying the blood that it's minions are spilling.
[sblock=Anaerion]The red demons are called Babau. specializes in stealth and assassination. As well as its natural attacks, a  babau can also take advantage of foes that it catches unaware to place a  telling blow, much like a trained rogue does. Babau speak Abyssal,  Celestial and Draconic.  Resistant to many forms of attack,  babau are, however, vulnerable to good aligned weapons, and those made  of cold iron. They do however have a protective coat of acidic slime  which can damage or destroy most things that touch it.  Babau have a limited range of spell-like abilities. They can at will cast the following: _darkness_, _dispel magic_, _see invisibility_ and _greater teleport_. 

The  black one is a Tarry Demodand, not a demon, but still from the abyss.   Much stronger than the babau, this creature is made of like a living  tar.  Any manufactured weapon striking it has a chance to get stuck. It  can see magic and good, as well as dispell magic and toss around chaos  hammers.  (and much more you don't remember)[/sblock]
[sblock=leftt map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


[sblock=Right]Relic gets his spell off just before the first wave comes around the corner.  Skinny red demons with long spears, Relic recognizes well what these soldiers are, while Daylily is just as likely to treat all of them the same.  With longer weapons than Daylily's, they get the first strike in, each sinking their spears into the elf.  One hit the right spot, but forgot to twist the shaft as well to get the maximum effect. 

Behind the first wave, a taller beast, standing about seven feet tall with tattered wings and dripping black ooze, surveys the blood that it's minions are spilling.    After him, a third of the red beasts makes his way into the narrow corridors.
[sblock=Elenka]The red demons are called Babau. specializes in stealth and assassination. As well as its natural attacks, a  babau can also take advantage of foes that it catches unaware to place a  telling blow, much like a trained rogue does. Babau speak Abyssal,  Celestial and Draconic.  [/sblock][sblock=Relic]The red demons are called Babau. specializes in stealth and assassination. As well as its natural attacks, a  babau can also take advantage of foes that it catches unaware to place a  telling blow, much like a trained rogue does. Babau speak Abyssal,  Celestial and Draconic.  Resistant to many forms of attack,  babau are, however, vulnerable to good aligned weapons, and those made  of cold iron. They do however have a protective coat of acidic slime  which can damage or destroy most things that touch it.  Babau have a limited range of spell-like abilities. They can at will cast the following: _darkness_, _dispel magic_, _see invisibility_ and _greater teleport_. 

The black one is a Tarry Demodand, not a demon, but still from the abyss.  Much stronger than the babau, this creature is made of like a living tar.  Any manufactured weapon striking it has a chance to get stuck. It can see magic and good, as well as dispel magic and toss around chaos hammers.  (and much more you don't remember)[/sblock]
[sblock=right map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat Round 1]OOC: Yes, the priest is still tagging along, but he doesn't look to competent or anxious to get into a fight.  
91/117 AC 19+1 AL18 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 10r, AW 8r  horsechopper ~ (ready didn't go off because of reach)
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 69r, Fly 39r, H 10r, Kn Planes (1d20+27=47) and Kn Planes (1d20+17=32)
..82/82. AC 21+1 AR19 ~ Sylvain ~  H 10r,DV 1479r, MA 5524r,
..73/99. AC 24 AK14 ~ Orlando ~ DV 1479r ~ 
105/105 AC 25+1 AO18 ~ Borric ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, +2 Heroism 458r ~
..65/65. AC 17 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1479r/MA/OFl/1939r/DS/9110r/MC458r ~ Kn Planes (1d20+29=40) and Kn Planes (1d20+19=29)
..74/74. AC 18+1 AQ18 ~ Elenka ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, Kn Planes (1d20+5=21)
..65/65. AC 25+1  AR18 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 10r, MA 4288r, Gr Magic Fang 4907r, 
82^62/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AM14 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1912r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AN14 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AS11 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7320r/MA 5521r Kn Planes (1d20+5=9)
116/116 AC 26+1 AN18 ~ Aradra ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, LS 13923r, AW 7r ~ 
112/112 AC 28+1  AO17 ~ Shadow ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, GMF +2 13921r/MA 5522r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ21 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1479r, guiding group from the back



???/??? AC 3? AL20 ~ Black Demon a double moved
???/??? AC 3? AH13 ~ Black Demon b double moved
..??/??. AC 2? AL19 ~ Red Demon A move and longspear attack on Daylily (1d20+12=25) hits for damage (1d8+7=13)
..??/??. AC 2? AK20 ~ Red Demon B move and longspear attack on Daylily (1d20+12=32), crit confirmation (1d20+12=15) failed, hit for damage (1d8+7=15)
..??/??. AC 2? AK21 ~ Red Demon C moved
..??/??. AC 2? AJ13 ~ Red Demon D move and claw attack (1d20+12=21) Orlando missing
..??/??. AC 2? AJ14 ~ Red Demon E move and  claw attack (1d20+12=28) Orlando hitting for damage (1d6+5=11) (Yea for uncanny dodge blocking more)
..??/??. AC 2? AI13 ~ Red Demon F move and longspear strike (1d20+12=27) hits Orlando for damage (1d8+7=15)



Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,     outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 12, 2014)

With the encounter of new creatures from the Abyss, Anaerion refreshes his memory of the creatures before explaining it to the others.

"The creatures in red are Babau, demonic assassins.  They will strike at your vitals if your unprepared for them, and will damage your weapon if you are not quick enough.  They are weak to cold iron and those weapons aligned with good.  If they try to cast darkness, you're eyes will be able to handle it thanks to Relic's spell.

The black one is called a Tarry Demodand.  Like the name, it is a creature created out of pure tar, and if you strike them there is a chance you will get your weapon stuck.  They can see aura's of magic and good, and will try to dispell those spells cast upon you."

Realizing that Fury was still in a tight spot, Anaerion pulls out a speck of dust, and grinds it in between his fingers.  Looking up at the demonic Babu, Anaerion shouts out "Grant those enemies in front of us the loss of thier sight, that they might be stricken dead in their blindness!"

Throwing the mica in the air, a more concentrated down fall of glitter descend onto the 4 demons, hoping to blind them to allow the man from the Planks a chance at a vicious counter attack.

[sblock]
Standard Action: Persistant Glitterdust at the intersection of AH13/Ah14/AI13/AI14 , getting all 3 Babau and the Tarry Demondand, and missing Orlando.  Because 10' radius spread is awesome.

All 4 need to make a DC 19 Will Save Twice, and pass both.

Move Action: Draw Lesser rod of Piercing.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 12, 2014)

A burst of golden sparkles cover the foul creatures, causing all four of them to repeatedly flinch and try to refocus on the task at hand.

Arianna takes advantage of the distraction to flip over one of the lead beasts and attempt to thin the herd from two fronts.  Striking hard, she rips into its hide, but a slime on its body sizzles in her hand and she pulls back quickly.

[sblock=My Eyes!]Red demons DD EE FF Will Saves  (1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=17) fail fail fail
Black Demon Will Saves (1d20+12=17, 1d20+12=15) fail
[/sblock][sblock=Left Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Round 1]OOC: Yes, the priest is still tagging along, but he doesn't look to competent or anxious to get into a fight.  
91/117 AC 19+1 AL18 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 10r, AW 8r  horsechopper ~ (ready didn't go off because of reach)
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 69r, Fly 39r, H 10r, Kn Planes (1d20+27=47) and Kn Planes (1d20+17=32)
..82/82. AC 21+1 AR19 ~ Sylvain ~  H 10r,DV 1479r, MA 5524r,
..73/99. AC 24 AK14 ~ Orlando ~ DV 1479r ~ 
105/105 AC 25+1 AO18 ~ Borric ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, +2 Heroism 458r ~
..72/72. AC 17 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1479r/MA/OFl/1939r/DS/9110r/MC458r ~ Kn Planes (1d20+29=40) and Kn Planes (1d20+19=29)  casts a very effective glitterdust
..74/74. AC 18+1 AQ18 ~ Elenka ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, Kn Planes (1d20+5=21)
..65/65. AC 25+1  AR18 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 10r, MA 4288r, Gr Magic Fang 4907r, 
82^62/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AM14 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1912r, GMF 18hr ~ Kn Planes (1d20+5=23) Claw+GMF+Bane on red demon (1d20+13+1+2=24) hits for Claw damage+GMF+AS+Bane (1d6+5+1+3+2d6+2=18) and Reflex (1d20+8=23) saves her claws from damage
164/164 AC 28 AN14 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AS11 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7320r/MA 5521r Kn Planes (1d20+5=9)
116/116 AC 26+1 AN18 ~ Aradra ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, LS 13923r, AW 7r ~ 
112/112 AC 28+1  AO17 ~ Shadow ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, GMF +2 13921r/MA 5522r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ21 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1479r, guiding group from the back



???/??? AC 3? AL20 ~ Black Demon a double moved
???/??? AC 3? AH13 ~ Black Demon b double moved
..??/??. AC 2? AL19 ~ Red Demon A move and longspear attack on Daylily (1d20+12=25) hits for damage (1d8+7=13)
..??/??. AC 2? AK20 ~ Red Demon B move and longspear attack on Daylily (1d20+12=32), crit confirmation (1d20+12=15) failed, hit for damage (1d8+7=15)
..??/??. AC 2? AK21 ~ Red Demon C moved
..-8/??. AC 19 AJ13 ~ Red Demon D move and claw attack (1d20+12=21) Orlando missing
..??/??. AC 19 AJ14 ~ Red Demon E move and  claw attack (1d20+12=28) Orlando hitting for damage (1d6+5=11) (Yea for uncanny dodge blocking more)
..??/??. AC 19 AI13 ~ Red Demon F move and longspear strike (1d20+12=27) hits Orlando for damage (1d8+7=15)



Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,      outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2014)

[section]
Bren rushes forward, calling out loud, *"Gods of Irthos, hear me now! Aid our cause, aid the allies of Irthos! Strike these evil demons where they stand!"*

A blast of divine light springs forth from the medallion in the priest's raised hand, harrowing the demons attacking his friends!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move to AM13 and Channel Energy (Damage Evil) (7d6=26), DC19 Will Save for half.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn also rushes into the fray, bringing Winterbite out of his scabbard and around in a vicious arc that cleaves only air .​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move to AK13 and Winterbite Power Attack (1d20+12=15)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 12, 2014)

Syl moves forward enough to close within 30' of Fury and uses his Fortune hex on him for the next round.

OOC: [sblock]Having a tough time getting the map to load this evening.  If I can get within 30' and not expose myself to the demons, I would like to do that, please.  Fortune allows a reroll of a d20 this round.  Needs to be declared before rolling, Fury.[/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric grunts in appreciation for the magical enhancements of turning his skin to bark and making him faster.

He answered Aradra, “Heh, yeah!”

“Fighting in these close quarters is cramped. Go ahead and shot your wad, Aradra.”

[sblock=Crunch]Delay
I figured I would let the archer go first before Borric gets in the way and he has to deal with AC bonuses from cover.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin & Haste -> 34 now
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Haste (8r)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 13, 2014)

"Let me make some room for ya then."

Taking a step to stand shoulder to shoulder to Daylily, the solider takes aim with his bow, and opens fire.

[sblock=OOC]
Aradra will 5' step and Full Round attack on AL 20.  With IPS, cover bonus are ignored by Aradra, but not by the Babau, so no AoO.
+17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow

1d20+17=27, 1d20+17=37, 1d20+17=34, 1d20+12=13, 1d20+7=23

1 crit threat confirmation:  1d20+17+4=40 Confirmed.

I think that is 2 arrows from MS, 1 Crit, and 1 hit (maybe 2 if the 23 hits) 6d8+72 w/ Clusterd Shot.

6d8+72=110.  
If the 23 hits: 1d8+12=15

So, 110 - 10 DR = 100 Damage, + 15 if the 23 hits.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 13, 2014)

Edit: I cannot wait for my computer to be fixed...


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 13, 2014)

The gods hear Breninyr's call and bring pain to the invaders.  Kalinn jumps into the fray, swinging a heavy shot that the skinny red beast doesn't see or avoids.  The ancient ancestral blade sinks deep.

Sylvain rushes around the corner, and seeing a friend, twists and tugs at the strings of fate so that his friend shall be better than usual.  

On the other front, Aradra steps up and a volley of arrows find their singular target.  The beast starts to slump and fall even before the last arrow has pierced his chest.

[sblock=Combat Mid Round 1]
OOC: Kalinn's power attack should have been +13, which was enough of a bump to hit the blind demon.

.91/117 AC 19+1 AL18 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 10r, AW 8r  horsechopper ~ (ready didn't go off because of reach)
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 69r, Fly 39r, H 10r, Kn Planes (1d20+27=47) and Kn Planes (1d20+17=32)
..82/82. AC 21+1 AQ12 ~ Sylvain ~  H 10r, DV 1479r, MA 5524r, hasted move, hex
.82/108. AC 24 AK14 ~ Orlando ~ DV 1479r ~ Fortune (1 d20 double roll, taking better)
105/105 AC 25+1 AO18 ~ Borric ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, +2 Heroism 458r ~
..72/72. AC 17 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1479r/MA/OFl/1939r/DS/9110r/MC458r ~ Kn Planes (1d20+29=40) and Kn Planes (1d20+19=29)  casts a very effective glitterdust
..74/74. AC 18+1 AQ18 ~ Elenka ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, Kn Planes (1d20+5=21)
..65/65. AC 25+1  AR18 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 10r, MA 4288r, Gr Magic Fang 4907r, 
82^62/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AM14 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1912r, GMF 18hr ~ Kn Planes (1d20+5=23) Claw+GMF+Bane on red demon (1d20+13+1+2=24) hits for Claw damage+GMF+AS+Bane (1d6+5+1+3+2d6+2=18) and Reflex (1d20+8=23) saves her claws from damage
164/164 AC 28 AN14 ~ Kalinn ~ move, swing, hit blind target for Winterbite power attack damage (2d6+20=28)
..80/80. AC 22 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7320r/MA 5521r Kn Planes (1d20+5=9), moved and channeled
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, LS 13923r, AW 7r ~ 
112/112 AC 28+1  AO17 ~ Shadow ~ H 10r, DV 1479r, GMF +2 13921r/MA 5522r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ21 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1479r, guiding group from the back



???/??? AC 3? AL20 ~ Black Demon a double moved
-26/??? AC 3?-5 AH13 ~ Black Demon b double moved Will vs Channel (1d20+12=13) failed
-115/8? AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A move and longspear attack on Daylily (1d20+12=25) hits for damage (1d8+7=13)
..??/?? AC 19 AK20 ~ Red Demon B move and longspear attack on Daylily (1d20+12=32), crit confirmation (1d20+12=15) failed, hit for damage (1d8+7=15)
..??/??. AC 19 AK21 ~ Red Demon C moved
..-8-28-26/8?. AC 19-3 AJ13 ~ Red Demon D move and claw attack (1d20+12=21) Orlando missing; Will vs Channel (1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=22, 1d20+5=25) failed
..-13/??. AC 19-3 AJ14 ~ Red Demon E move and  claw attack (1d20+12=28) Orlando hitting for damage (1d6+5=11) (Yea for uncanny dodge blocking more); saved vs. Channel
..-13/??. AC 19-3 AI13 ~ Red Demon F move and longspear strike (1d20+12=27) hits Orlando for damage (1d8+7=15); saved vs. Channel

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,       outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury is saved from his usual stupid impetuousness by virtue of being discovered before he can act.  And when their very own, tame demoness flips over behind to attack with her claws he is very nearly jealous that she managed to get the jump on him and do what he himself was planning on doing.  He laughs loudly and thrusts his rapier into the left-most demon, withdrawing the blade and slinging ichor.

Knowing his second attack is usually weaker he uses the fate that Sylvain has spun for him and attacks: he thrusts this time to the right sinking the blade of his rapier into the other demon and following with a slash from his dagger.  He frowns a bit as he thinks his blades should have cut deeper.

"Damn that girl's magics!  They wear off already?"





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Full-Attack:
AJ13 1st: Rapier1 (1d20+16=19) for Dmg1 (1d6+9=10) plus SA (5d6=20)

AJ14 2nd: Rapier2 (1d20+11=19)
Re-roll: Rapier2 Reroll (1d20+11=28) for Dmg2 (1d6+9=13) plus SA (5d6=21)

AJ14 Dagger: dagger (1d20+16=32) for Dmg (1d4+2=3) plus SA (5d6=19)

No flanking applied, not sure if Sneak Attack applies, but figured it does and so rolled.  As a reminder to my fellows, those flanking opponents Fury is adjacent to get +4 flanking instead of +2.

Also, SK, you've got Fury at his level 11 hp total.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 82
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2014)

*Elenka & Drevezh'korol*

Elenka scowls as she travels the narrow passage behind the warrior squad which includes Relic Nevyn and Aradra's wolf.  She realizes that Fury has _not_ gone this direction and that her wand's magic has probably run out now at a very inopportune time.  She sighs: things were much easier when it was just Drevezh'korol that she had to look out for and Drevezh'korol took care of most of that himself.  With the surge of magic from Relic she realizes that it is not too late to catch them or to at the least see how the other side is faring.

"Follow me, Drevezh'korol."

The tiny summoner takes off at a very speedy lope with the ambulatory tree moving along behind.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Double move should get Elenka up with Breninyr.  Drev to follow behind.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 14, 2014)

"Damn these narrow passages" mutters Relic. Seeing that Daylily was going to bear the brunt of the attack until he managed to break the bottleneck. He draws a wand and taps his wild friend on the shoulder, surrounding him with a protective aura against the evil demons that assail him. 

[sblock=Actions]Draw Wand 
Cast Protection vs Evil on Daylily. +2 AC +2 Saves vs Evil creatures [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly, Haste (10 rounds)
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (44/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(49/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(46/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric grunted in approval and fearlessly (or rashly depending on your point of view) moved past the archer with the spiked head of Giantslayer whirling around the haft.

“Nice work,” he commented, genuinely impressed.

Braving the spear point of the other demon in the way, he angled his shield and kept going to stand over the pin cushioned demon’s corpse and face the second demon.

“Can you finish this one off, Daylily?” Borric asked as he slammed the flail into the red demon’s side.

[sblock=Crunch]Move to AL21
Standard Action: Trip on Red Demon B (1d20+25=37)
AoO on prone Red Demon (1d20+21=31,  1d8+16+2d6=29)
If Black Demon 5ft steps back, Borric will follow with Step-up[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin & Haste -> 34 now
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 116
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Haste (8r)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2014)

Daylily steps forward, ducking under the spear and slices the weak excuse for a demon.  A second strike drops it bleeding onto the floor.  

From beyond the opening that Daylily wanted to charge through, one of the red beasts bobs, ducks, and tries getting between Daylily and Borric.  Daylily swats him for his impudence, leaving a big gash, then the flail of Borric comes wrapping around its leg.  Finding itself on its back, the flail comes down to crack a couple its ribs.  The elf takes another swipe at the demon as well for his clumsy fall in the middle of the corridor.   

Bloody and crippled, but, having a duty, the beast swipes at Borric, but only scrapes armor along the man's thigh.  

The black beast takes advantage of the distraction, and slices into the man they have between them with speed and precision.  Borric suffers an onslaught of slices and stabs from the short swords the black beast is wielding before it leans in and sinks its teeth into Borric's shoulder.   

Another red one comes rushing in with a spear, but it's focus is more on being out of the way of its master behind him, so it only scrapes Borric's armor before side steping into the alcove.  

Another black beast, bearing short swords comes rushing in.  With a well placed thrust, one of the blades slides through the gaps in Borric's armor.  Fortunately only muscle and not vital organs are damaged.  

Another spearman comes pouring in, taking a stab at the man who is quite exposed compared to his comrades.  But, flappy wings of the master makes the strike go wide.  

Down the other corridor, the fight is in full swing as well.  The red one that was toe to toe with Fury pretty much knew where he was even without using his eyes.  First a claw, then a bite hit their make, drawing blood from Fury.  The spearman doesn't have the same luck and only strikes air.  

The black beast goes after a noise of battle next to him, finding the blue beast there and swinging his swords wide and quickly, he strikes the blue beast a few times, drawing blood.   

Two more red beasts toting spears join the fray, but only one was quick enough to get in a thrust at Frost that was easily deflected.

[sblock=Combat Round 2]
.91/117 AC 19+1 AL18 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 9r, AW 7r, PfE 9r  horsechopper ~ (vacation action finishing 1st round, full attack on AK20 (1d20+19=30, 1d20+11=31, 1d20+6=12) hit, hit, miss for damage (1d10+19=27, 1d10+19=21) )
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 68r, Fly 38r, H 9r,
..82/82. AC 21+1 AQ12 ~ Sylvain ~  H 9r, DV 1478r, MA 5523r, 
.82-19/108. AC 24 AK14 ~ Orlando ~ DV 1478r ~ 
.16/116 AC 29+1+2 AO18 ~ Borric ~ H 19r, DV 1478r, +2 Heroism 457r, +2 BS 598r ~
..72/72. AC 17 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1478r/MA/OFl/1938r/DS/9109r/MC457r ~
..74/74. AC 18+1 AQ18 ~ Elenka ~ H 9r, DV 1479r, 
..65/65. AC 25+1  AR18 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 9r, MA 4287r, Gr Magic Fang 4906r, 
82^22/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AM14 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1911r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AN14 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7319r/MA 5520r
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 9r, DV 1478r, LS 13922r, AW 6r ~ 
112/112 AC 28+1  AO17 ~ Shadow ~ H 9r, DV 1478r, GMF +2 13920r/MA 5521r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ21 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1478r, guiding group from the back



???/??? AC 3? AL22 ~ Black Demon a  Right handed  shortsword swings on Borric (1d20+30=36, 1d20+25=37, 1d20+20=38,  1d20+15=30) hit, hit, possible crit, miss 1 crit confirm (1d20+20=34) confirmed and Left handed  shortsword swings on Borric (1d20+30=37, 1d20+25=39, 1d20+20=26,  1d20+15=31) hit, hit, miss, miss and bite Borric (1d20+26=45) hits  for damage (1d6+10=15,  1d6+10=14, 2d6+20=30, 1d6+5=6, 1d6+5=11, 1d8+4=9) totaling 85
-26/??? AC 3?-5 AH13 ~ Black Demon b (blind)Perception (1d20+22=31) Blind Right hand  shortsword attacks on Arianna (1d100=16, 1d100=59, 1d100=26, 1d20+26=43,  1d20+21=41, 1d20+16=27, 1d20+11=12) miss, crit possible, miss, miss left hand  shortsword attacks on Arianna (1d20+26=31, 1d20+21=36, 1d20+16=28,  1d20+11=19) hit hit miss miss bite (1d20+22=25) miss, confirm crit? (1d20+21=27) no; doing damage (1d6+10=15, 1d6+10=14, 1d6+10=13) ; Will save vs. Glitterdust (1d20+12=26) makes it
???/??? AC 3? AK21 ~ Black Demon c Shortsword attack on Borric (1d20+26=46) possible crit confirm crit (1d20+26=28) fail doing damage (1d6+10=15) 
???/??? AC 3? AI14 ~ Black Demon d double moved
-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-29-27-21/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon B ; AoO on Borric (1d20+12=28) missed before Daylily dropped him
-23-26-20/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ Red Demon C Acrobatics to avoid two AoOs (1d20+11=17) failed both, Daylily's AoO (1d20+19=20, 1d10+19=23); Borric AoO Trip, smash   (1d20+25=28, 1d20+21=41, 1d8+16+2d6=26); Daylily 2nd AoO from Trip  (1d20+19=22, 1d10+19=20)  OUCH! but still kicking and Claw attack Borric (1d20+12+4=29) misses
..-82/73. AC 19-3 AJ13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon D
..-49/73. AC 19-3 AJ14 ~ Red Demon E (blind) Blind (high hits)  Claw/Claw/Bite on Orlando  (1d100=74, 1d100=44, 1d100=74, 1d20+12=29,  1d20+12=27, 1d20+12=26) hit miss hit for damage (1d6+5=8, 1d6+5=11) ; Will save vs. Glitterdust (1d20+5=22) makes it
..-13/73. AC 19-3 AI13 ~ Red Demon F (blind) Blind Longspear  attacks on Orlando (1d100=11, 1d100=8, 1d20+12=20, 1d20+7=27) miss miss ; Will save vs. Glitterdust (1d20+5=15) fails
...73/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ Red Demon G move and Longspear attack Borric (1d20+12=24) misses
...73/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Red Demon H move and Longspear attack on Borric (1d20+12=29) missed
...73/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ Red Demon I moved  Longspear attack on Frost (1d20+12=26) misses
...73/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ Red Demon J double moved

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,        outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn draws a deep breath of demon foul air, hold it for a moment, and unleashes a cone of the clean, frigid air of the Seithr mountaintops across all of the demons before her!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Cone of Cold (Breath Weapon) (13d6=47) (DC15 Reflex Save for Half). From where she is, I think she can get all of the demons and none of her friends.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2014)

[section]
Bren holds his place, examining the field of battle for a moment. Summoning his will, channeling the force of the Gods of Irthos through his spirit, he calls out in a stern voice, *"Fall, creatures of the Pit, for your executions!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]_Greater Command_ to 'Fall.' All affected demons make a DC21 Will Save or fall prone. Effects last for nine rounds, but they get a new save each round. vs Spell Resistance (B1, B2, B3, TD1, TD2) (1d20+9=21, 1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=21, 1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=11)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 16, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

If all the demons within Drevezh'korol's reach have fallen to his companion's attacks Drevezh'korol will wade forward and make a single attack on the red demon adjacent to Arianna (AI13).  If the one in front of Fury still stands then Drevezh'korol reaches between Kalinn and Fury to the only standing demon he can reach.  He pounds it until it drops and then pounds the helpless one on the ground in front of Kalinn to make sure it doesn't get up.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]If AJ13 & AJ14 are down: Move to AJ13, Stardard to Slam AI13.

If AJ14 is still up then Full Attack (3 slams); two on AJ14 & one on AJ13:
Slam1 (1d20+19=21) for Slam1 Dmg (4d6+18=30)
Slam2 (1d20+19=28) for Slam2 Dmg (4d6+18=31)
Slam3 (1d20+19=39); Crit Confirmation (1d20+19=26) for Slam3 Dmg (8d6+36=67)

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 16, 2014)

In the crowded tunnels, Syl was concerned about his spells injuring his party.  He continues to keep his Fortune effecting magic working on Fury.  He also included the eidolon, Drev, in the effect.  "Cut them down, crew!"

Actions:  [sblock]Standard action:  Fortune hex on Drev.  Move action:  Cackle to continue Fortune Hex on Fury.  Free:  5' step toward the others.[/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2014)

Frost belches forth a blast of super chilled air, stinging the demons and finishing off the one that had already fallen.  Breninyr calls upon the gods and they respond by forcing two of the beasts to the ground.  

Drev wades to the front of the battle line and smashes one of the weaker demons.  Although it is still standing, its legs are starting to get wobbly.
[sblock=Combat Mid Round 2]
.91/117 AC 19+1 AL18 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 9r, AW 7r, PfE 9r  horsechopper ~ (vacation action finishing 1st round, full attack on AK20 (1d20+19=30, 1d20+11=31, 1d20+6=12) hit, hit, miss for damage (1d10+19=27, 1d10+19=21) )
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 68r, Fly 38r, H 9r,
..82/82. AC 21+1 AQ12 ~ Sylvain ~  H 9r, DV 1478r, MA 5523r, cackle, fortune, 5' step
.63/108. AC 24 AK14 ~ Orlando ~ DV 1478r ~ 
.16/116 AC 29+1+2 AO18 ~ Borric ~ H 19r, DV 1478r, +2 Heroism 457r, +2 BS 598r ~
..72/72. AC 17 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1478r/MA/OFl/1938r/DS/9109r/MC457r ~
..74/74. AC 18+1 AQ18 ~ Elenka ~ H 9r, DV 1479r, 
..65/65. AC 25+1  AR18 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 9r, MA 4287r, Gr Magic Fang 4906r, Fortune next round
82^22/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AM14 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1911r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AN14 ~ Kalinn ~ Cold breath (112 effective damage)
..80/80. AC 22 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7319r/MA 5520r ~ greater command, 2 drop
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 9r, DV 1478r, LS 13922r, AW 6r ~ 
112/112 AC 28+1  AO17 ~ Shadow ~ H 9r, DV 1478r, GMF +2 13920r/MA 5521r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ21 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1478r, guiding group from the back



-13/??? AC 3? AL22 ~ Black Demon a  Right handed  shortsword swings on Borric (1d20+30=36, 1d20+25=37, 1d20+20=38,  1d20+15=30) hit, hit, possible crit, miss 1 crit confirm (1d20+20=34) confirmed and Left handed  shortsword swings on Borric (1d20+30=37, 1d20+25=39, 1d20+20=26,  1d20+15=31) hit, hit, miss, miss and bite Borric (1d20+26=45) hits  for damage (1d6+10=15,  1d6+10=14, 2d6+20=30, 1d6+5=6, 1d6+5=11, 1d8+4=9) totaling 85
-26-13/??? AC 3?-5 AH13 ~ Black Demon b (blind)Perception (1d20+22=31) Blind Right hand  shortsword attacks on Arianna (1d100=16, 1d100=59, 1d100=26, 1d20+26=43,  1d20+21=41, 1d20+16=27, 1d20+11=12) miss, crit possible, miss, miss left hand  shortsword attacks on Arianna (1d20+26=31, 1d20+21=36, 1d20+16=28,  1d20+11=19) hit hit miss miss bite (1d20+22=25) miss, confirm crit? (1d20+21=27) no; doing damage (1d6+10=15, 1d6+10=14, 1d6+10=13) ; Will save vs. Glitterdust (1d20+12=26) makes it; Reflex (1d20+11=23) makes it taking 13 cold
???/??? AC 3? AK21 ~ Black Demon c Shortsword attack on Borric (1d20+26=46) possible crit confirm crit (1d20+26=28) fail doing damage (1d6+10=15) 
-13/??? AC 3? AI14 ~ Black Demon d double moved; Reflex (1d20+11=28) makes it  taking 13 cold
-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-77/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon B ; AoO on Borric (1d20+12=28) missed before Daylily dropped him
..-69/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ Red Demon C Acrobatics to avoid two AoOs (1d20+11=17) failed both, Daylily's AoO (1d20+19=20, 1d10+19=23); Borric AoO Trip, smash   (1d20+25=28, 1d20+21=41, 1d8+16+2d6=26); Daylily 2nd AoO from Trip  (1d20+19=22, 1d10+19=20)  OUCH! but still kicking and Claw attack Borric (1d20+12+4=29) misses
..-82-37/73. AC 19-3 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D auto fail reflex taking 37 cold
..-49-13/73. AC 19-3 AJ14 ~ Red Demon E (blind) Blind (high hits)  Claw/Claw/Bite on Orlando  (1d100=74, 1d100=44, 1d100=74, 1d20+12=29,  1d20+12=27, 1d20+12=26) hit miss hit for damage (1d6+5=8, 1d6+5=11) ; Will save vs. Glitterdust (1d20+5=22) makes it; Reflex (1d20+6=20) makes it taking 13 cold; Will save (1d20+5=13) fail prone
..-13-13-20/73. AC 19-3 AI13 ~ Red Demon F (blind) Blind Longspear  attacks on Orlando (1d100=11, 1d100=8, 1d20+12=20, 1d20+7=27) miss miss ; Will save vs. Glitterdust (1d20+5=15) fails; Reflex (1d20+6=22) makes it taking 13 cold; Will (1d20+5=22) succeeds
...73/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ Red Demon G move and Longspear attack Borric (1d20+12=24) misses
...73/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Red Demon H move and Longspear attack on Borric (1d20+12=29) missed
..-37/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ Red Demon I moved  Longspear attack on Frost (1d20+12=26) misses; Reflex (1d20+6=11) fails taking 37 cold; Will (1d20+5=11) fail prone
..-13/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ Red Demon J double moved; Reflex (1d20+6=23) makes it taking 13 cold; Will (1d20+5=6) fail prone

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,         outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2014)

"Let those that can stand up to the light of the gods, fall to the might of the arcane!"  In an effort to keep the demons occupied, Anaerion casts a layer of grease appears in the back row, trying to trip up the demonic entities.

[sblock=Actions]
Mpve: Fly close enough to cast Grease (which he may not have to?  50' range is kinda far
Standard: Grease spell, getting AH13/14/AI 13/14, which should just be the black demons and the 1 red demon.  DC 18.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 2/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2014)

Seeing that Aradra may have ordered Borric to his death, Aradra pulls back his bow and snarls "Not this day, demon. You will claim no lives today."

Focusing all his arrows to the demon on Borric's right, Aradra open fires.
[sblock=OOC]
Full Round Attack on AK21
+17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow

1d20+17=37, 1d20+17=36, 1d20+17=34, 1d20+12=30, 1d20+7=17

2 crit threats, maybe 4 hits?  

1d20+17+4=38, 1d20+17+4=35
I think that they both confirm...
4 hits from MS Crit (1 crit + Extra Arrow)
3 hits from Second Crit 
1 hit from the 34.

8d6+96=120 - 10 = 110 points of damage.

I pray that works in KOing it...Otherwise Daylily should get it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2014)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner*

Elenka is torn.  On the one hand, she promised to keep Fury's weapons enhanced yet at the moment she feels one of her spells might better serve the group.  And that is all it takes.  Quickly she intones words of power, sketches arcane symbols into the air, and lets a pinch of magical essence activate her spell of speed upon Arianna, Fury, Kalinn, Breninyr, and Anaerion if his movement puts him close enough.






. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Standard: cast Haste.
no Move.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury doesn't like his position: too cramped and a bad place to try to get advantage over his opponents.  He's never liked fighting in tight spaces, not since that time the group of grindylows nearly drowned him in a flooded Planks basement.  Luckily Borric was nearby with his flail to get him out of trouble.  He wonders how the other passage is doing and why they haven't seen the others come up behind the demons he is fighting yet.

"Something's not right if Borric and Daylily haven't come round to hit these fellows from the back side."

When he feels the magic of speed settle on him he grins and goes to work.  Unfortunately, without someone to help distract his opponent he has to do it himself and feints before sinking his blade deep into the babau's chest.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: Bluff (1d20+16=33)
Standard: Attack vs. AJ14: Rapier1 (1d20+17=29) for Dmg + SA (6d6+9=27)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 18, 2014)

Borric was in a bad way and his path to a safe retreat  was blocked by one of the babau demons. The same demon blocked the path to touch the warrior with a defensive spell. In such a dire situation Relic felt tremendously frustraed that his best option was a magic missile of all spells. He voiced his frustration: "Priest! Where do you cower? Do you have no healing magic to support our warrior's agains these demonic forces?" Drawing his rod he sends out his missiles zipping towards the vile creature blocking Borric...

[sblock=Actions]Draw Lesser Rod of Piercing
Cast Magic Missile at wounded Babau (SR is -5)
I have never rolled vs Spell Resistance. Relic has a feat that gives him +2 vs Spell Resistance. Then add his caster level: +10. So +12 to roll, is that it?
Babau SR -5 vs 16 rolled; Potential dmg 17 - 10 DR = 7 dmg will kill if only has 4 hps left
Rolls
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly, Haste (10 rounds)
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile: Used, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (44/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(49/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(46/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2014)

Anaerion launches forth a splash of grease at the tar covered beasts, but surprisingly it does one to fall on his butt most uncerimoniously.   Fury dispatches the red demon before him that had fallen to Breninyr's holy words.  

From her vantage point, Elenka has lost sight of Arianna ahead and sidesteps behind the monk priest to find her again before enhancing her friends with alacrity.  

Since the red ones appear to be fairly weak, Arianna kicks and claws at the one near her and the treant.  Sinking both talons into the beast, she rips, shreading it futher before letting it drop into the black slime on the floor.  Floating around, she takes on the red one with the spear next, as three more times she connects and draws blood. 

~*~*~*~*~*~​
On the other front, five of the six arrows Aradra lets loose find their mark with remarkable accuracy.  While quite wounding the tar coated beast, it still stands and has plenty of fight in it.

Relic with a rod of magic penetration throws his magic missiles into the fallen, but still squirming, red beast that is in Borric's way.  The beast lurches once or twice more before becoming still.

Seeing the black beast being pin cushioned by his friend and not fall, Daylily has found a worthy foe.  Gathering his strength anf fury, he lunges over the fallen sniveling red one and strikes hard.  But, it takes work to withdraw his stroke for another swing.  This black one is quite sticky, but the black blade of fury comes free.  As second massive stroke downs the beast, shearing one wing off entirely. Daylily then lunges again to pierce the chest of another red spearman, and with a second stab, twists and pulls the top half of the body off a stump of a torso.  Falling in two pieces, that demon is not going to see any rewards for his efforts.  

From behind the wolf, Relic gets a response.  "Exactly where the librarian should be!"

[sblock=Combat Mid Round 2] Relic Ninja'd my post, so some of Daylily's rolls went to the next target.
.91/117+alot AC 19+1-2-2 AL19 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 9r, AW 7r, PfE 9r  horsechopper ~ (vacation actions) Rage+Lunge Raging Lunging attack on AK21 (1d20+25+1=31) hits for 1st damage (1d10+24=32), Reflex save (1d20+8=24) makes it Raging Lunging haste attack on AK21 (1d20+25+1=42) hits for hasted damage (1d10+24=34), 2nd Reflex save (1d20+8=28) makes it, AK21 drops, 2nd attack on AL20 (haste+prone) (1d20+17+1+4=41) 2nd damage (1d10+24=33), 3rd lunge attack at AJ21 (1d20+12+1=33) crit confirmation vs. AC 19 (1d20+12+1=20) crits for 3d10+72=85 
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 68r, Fly 38r, H 9r, Magic missile successful vs. SR, DR doesn't cut spell damage, elemental resistances do
..82/82. AC 21+1 AQ12 ~ Sylvain ~  H 9r, DV 1478r, MA 5523r, cackle, fortune, 5' step
.63/108. AC 24 AK14 ~ Orlando ~ DV 1478r, H 9r ~ incapacitates the prone blind one
.16/116 AC 29+1+2 AL21 ~ Borric ~ H 19r, DV 1478r, +2 Heroism 457r, +2 BS 598r ~
..72/72. AC 17 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1478r/MA/OFl/1938r/DS/9109r/MC457r, H 9r  ~ grease trips one
..74/74. AC 18+1 AM14 ~ Elenka ~ H 9r, H 9r, DV 1479r, (moved sideways to see Arianna) + cast haste
..65/65. AC 25+1  AJ13 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 9r, H 9r, MA 4287r, Gr Magic Fang 4906r, Fortune next round
82^22/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AH11 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1911r, GMF 18hr ~ swift Arcane Strike, full attack  first short claw attack+GMF+bane+haste (1d20+13+1+2+1=24) hit for first damage+AS+GMF+bane (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=26), AI13 second short claw attack+GMF+bane+haste (1d20+13+1+2+1=35) hit for second damage+AS+GMF+bane (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=19) + rend (1d6+7=13) dropping him, then 5' float-step  reach third claw on AG12 (1d20+13+1+2+1=20) hits for third damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=24), reach forth claw on AG12 (1d20+13+1+2+1=19) hits for forth damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=24), reach haste claw on AG12 (1d20+13+1+2+1=31) hits for haste attack damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=26)
164/164 AC 28 AK13 ~ Kalinn ~ H 9r, Cold breath (112 effective damage)
..80/80. AC 22 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7319r/MA 5520r, H 9r ~ greater command, 2 drop
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 9r, DV 1478r, LS 13922r, AW 6r ~ (The 30 hit too) extra arrow damage (1d8+12=16)
112/112 AC 28+1  AO17 ~ Shadow ~ H 9r, DV 1478r, GMF +2 13920r/MA 5521r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ17 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1478r, guiding group from the back



-13/171 AC 30 AL22 ~ Black Demon a 
-26-13/??? AC 3?-5 AH13 ~ Black Demon b (blind) Will save vs. Glitterdust (1d20+12=26) makes it; Reflex (1d20+11=23) makes it taking 13 cold; Grease Reflex (1d20+11=27) succeeds
-126-32-34/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  
-13/??? AC 3? AI14 ~ Black Demon d double moved; Reflex (1d20+11=28) makes it  taking 13 cold; Grease Reflex (1d20+11=16) falls prone
-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-77/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon B ; AoO on Borric (1d20+12=28) missed before Daylily dropped him
..-69-17/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon C Acrobatics to avoid two AoOs (1d20+11=17) failed both, Daylily's AoO (1d20+19=20, 1d10+19=23); Borric AoO Trip, smash   (1d20+25=28, 1d20+21=41, 1d8+16+2d6=26); Daylily 2nd AoO from Trip  (1d20+19=22, 1d10+19=20)  OUCH! but still kicking and Claw attack Borric (1d20+12+4=29) misses;
..-82-37/73. AC 19-3 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D auto fail reflex taking 37 cold
..-49-13-17/73. AC 19-3 AJ14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon E (blind) Blind (high hits)  Claw/Claw/Bite on Orlando  (1d100=74, 1d100=44, 1d100=74, 1d20+12=29,  1d20+12=27, 1d20+12=26) hit miss hit for damage (1d6+5=8, 1d6+5=11) ; Will save vs. Glitterdust (1d20+5=22) makes it; Reflex (1d20+6=20) makes it taking 13 cold; Will save (1d20+5=13) fail prone
..-13-13-20-38/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon F Blind Longspear  attacks on Orlando (1d100=11, 1d100=8, 1d20+12=20, 1d20+7=27) miss miss ; Will save vs. Glitterdust (1d20+5=15) fails; Reflex (1d20+6=22) makes it taking 13 cold; Will (1d20+5=22) succeeds; Grease Reflex (1d20+6=22) succeeds 
...73/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ Red Demon G move and Longspear attack Borric (1d20+12=24) misses
-33-85/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H move and Longspear attack on Borric (1d20+12=29) missed
..-37/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ Red Demon I moved  Longspear attack on Frost (1d20+12=26) misses; Reflex (1d20+6=11) fails taking 37 cold; Will (1d20+5=11) fail prone
..-13-14-14-16/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ Red Demon J double moved; Reflex (1d20+6=23) makes it taking 13 cold; Will (1d20+5=6) fail prone

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,          outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 18, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric was bleeding badly and his shield and armor were not much help. His companions ridding them of one deadly demon, he bravely (or stupidly depending on your point of view) stood his ground and fought with more tactical skill to defend himself.

“If I die, at least my boots are on. Give my regards to the whores in Venza, yeah,” he quipped non-nonchalantly despite the pain.

He used the flail to bring the black demon down and tried to pulverize him into oblivion. He managed to get in a few good shots, but not enough to kill the demon at his feet.

[sblock=Crunch]Using Combat Expertise & Power Attack AC is 37
Full Attack: Trip on Black Demon A (1d20+22=38) - Assuming Success
AoO on Black Demon A (1d20+18=28,  1d8+16+2d6=28) - Hit
Haste Attack on Black Demon A (1d20+18=23,  1d8+16+2d6=29) - Miss
2nd Attack on Black Demon A (1d20+13=27,  1d8+16+2d6=25) - Hit
3rd Attack on Black Demon A (1d20+8=17,  1d8+16+2d6=28) - Miss
Total Damage = 53
2nd AoO if necessary on Black Demon A (1d20+18=37,  1d8+16+2d6=27)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin & Haste -> *37 now*
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 16
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Haste (8r)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 18, 2014)

_Master let loose many pointy objects, but on Master's face was not happy.  Master must be having issues killing hunted enemies._

With the speed of the wolf enhanced by the spell of Relic's, Shadow blazes past both Aradra and Daylily, and  sees a black creature adjecent to Borric, but smells another one to his left.  Turning the corner, he sees a red creature with a pointed stick poised ready to attack.  Shadow then reaches and bites at the demon's heels, hoping to drop the creature to the floor.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to in between Daylily and Borric.  Shadow needs to help us keep the other one occupied, and he can move away on the next round to allow Daylily the chance to 5' step and full round attack...  I think his movement does provoke.

Stanard: Attack on the Red Demon + Trip on hit: 1d20+16=35, 1d20+16=33, 1d8+16=21

[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2014)

Borric swings his flail in an attempt to wrap it around the leg of the formidable warrior beast.  It deftly dodges that, as well as all of his other swings with the spiked ball.  

Shadow sneaks in behind the metal skinned one, past a pointy stick and bites one of the stinky red ones.  Twisting his head, he forces it to the ground.  He chews on it, but this one is rubbery, not meaty.  

With a sadistic need to avenge his brethren, the big black beast slices deep into Borric's thigh, takes a couple shots to draw Borric's shield wide, and then plunges his blade, straight through the man's chest, piercing through the armor and cloak on his back side.  

Borric falls.  
All around the venzan countryside, whores mysteriously stop for a moment of contemplation and shed a tear... 
for their lost revenue.

Side stepping around that body, the black beast then takes on the wolf.  A could of slices with the swords do not get through its hide, but a vicious bite does tear into Shadow's neck.

The red one Shadow has knocked down fights and scraps against a wolf twice its size with the effectiveness of a mouse against a cat.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~​
Elsewhere, the red one that was poking at the blue beast floating through the air is not able to resist the gods commandments to stay low.  So, it rolls under Arianna, in an attempt to get behind her.  Getting clawed for his troubles, he does make it to his destination and manages to return teet for tat, clawing deep into her tail.  

Now that one of the red minions has got into flank where he should be, the first of the black beasts that had entered the room goes after the floater.  The grease slows him up getting to her, but his shortsword sinks deep, drawing blood.  

The other black beast that had landed on his butt due to the slippery grease, stands to get his dignity.  He also gets a heavy wooden smash up side the face for his troubles, but shakes that off with little worry.  Going after the treant, his black blade sinks deep into the wood and hurts the treant more than what a blade of the size should.

The other surviving red one is also not able to defy the gods of this place, so he simply pokes and jabs with the spear he has against the wooden beast.  But, laying on ones back makes it too difficult to navigate such a long weapon to its target successfully. 

[sblock=Combat Round 3] ??The path was open for a withdraw.??
.91/117+alot AC 19+1-2-2+2 AL19 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 8r, AW 6r, PfE 8r  horsechopper ~ (vacation actions) Rage+Lunge active
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 67r, Fly 37r, H 8r, 
..82/82. AC 21+1 AQ12 ~ Sylvain ~  H 8r, DV 1477r, MA 5522r, 
.63/108. AC 24 AK14 ~ Orlando ~ DV 1477r, H 8r ~ 
.16-14-16/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ DEAD Borric ~ H 8r, DV 1477r, +2 Heroism 456r, +2 BS 597r ~ trip failed, since no prone, all misses, Exactly at -CON
..72/72. AC 17 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1477r/MA/OFl/1937r/DS/9108r/MC456r, H 8r  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AM14 ~ Elenka ~ H 8r, H 8r, DV 1478r, 
..65-19/65. AC 25+1  AJ13 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 8r, H 8r, MA 4286r, Gr Magic Fang 4905r, Fortune this round, AoO slam on standing Black Demon D (1d20+19=32) hits for damage (4d6+18=34) 
82^22-7-13/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AH11 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1910r, GMF 18hr ~ AoO on RD J (1d20+16=23) hits for damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=22)
164/164 AC 28 AK13 ~ Kalinn ~ H 8r, 
..80/80. AC 22 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7318r/MA 5519r, H 8r ~ 
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 8r, DV 1477r, LS 13921r, AW 5r ~ 
107/112 AC 28+1  AK20 ~ Shadow ~ H 8r, DV 1477r, GMF +2 13919r/MA 5520r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ17 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1477r, guiding group from the back, waiting with a scroll in hand



-13/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ First right hand attack (1d20+26=38) hits Borric for damage (1d6+10=14), on Borric First left hand attack (1d20+26=35) misses, on Borric 2nd right hand attack (1d20+21=32) misses, on Borric 2nd left hand attack (1d20+21=39) hits for damage (1d6+10=16) Borric drops, 5' step diagonal, third right shortsword attack on Shadow (1d20+16=26) misses, third left shortsword attack on Shadow (1d20+16=17) misses forth right shortsword attack on Shadow (1d20+11=14) misses, bite attack on Shadow (1d20+22=36) hits for damage (1d8+4=5)

-26-13/??? AC 30 AH12 ~ Black Demon b damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=22) moves 1/2 speed out of grease, Flank shortsword attack on Arianna (1d20+26+2=42) hits for damage (1d6+10=13)
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  
-13-24/??? AC 30 AI14 ~ Black Demon d  Prone in Grease, stands provoking from Drev, shortsword attack Drev (1d20+26=32) hits for damage (1d6+10+2d6=19)

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-77/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon B 
..-83/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ UNCONSCIOUSRed Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-79/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon E 
..-84/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon F 
..-11/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ Red Demon G longspear AoO on Shadow (1d20+12=20) fails, Tripped prone claw/claw/bite on  Shadow from prone (1d20+12-4=13, 1d20+12-4=19, 1d20+12-4=27) miss miss miss
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
..-37/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ Red Demon I GrCmd affected Will vs. GrCmd rd2 (1d20+5=7) failed again, prone, prone longspear attacks on Drev (1d20+12-4=16, 1d20+7-4=17) miss, miss, Will vs. GrCmd (1d20+5=16) still fail and prone
..-57-11/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ Red Demon J GrCmd affected Will vs. GrCmd rd2 (1d20+5=9) failed again, prone, Acrobatic roll  under floating Arianna to other side vs CMD 24 (1d20+11=23) fails provoking but still goes to AH10, Claw attack Arianna (1d20+12=32) crit threat, confirm crit (1d20+12=19) no, damage (1d6+5=7), Will vs. GrCmd (1d20+5=18) still fail, still prone

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,           outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury frowns.

"Too bound up to do any good here..."

He mutters a command word and his boots sprout wings.  He leaps up and over the heads of the demons to land nimbly on the ground on the other side of the black demon facing Drevezh'korol.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Standard: activate Boots of Flying
Move: to AH15
Acrobatics (if necessary): Acrobatics (1d20+29=40)
Re-roll (Fortune): Acrobatics (1d20+29=37)
Fly (if necessary): Fly (1d20+15=22)
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol wants to relieve a little of the pressure on Arianna but Fury has given him a better chance to take out a demodand which he can't pass up.  He begins battering the creature and though half of his attacks miss the others do some serious damage.  Once he's finished he steps out of the way so that Kalinn can move up and attack.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Full-Attack AI14 then 5 ft step to AK14

Slam1 (1d20+23=42) for Dmg (4d6+18=36)
Slam2 (1d20+23=34) for Dmg (4d6+18=33)
Slam3 (haste) (1d20+23=29) MISS
Bite1 (1d20+22=25) MISS
Stomp1 (1d20+20=21) MISS
Stomp2 (1d20+20=40); Crit confirm (1d20+20=38) for Dmg (4d6+2d4+20=38) (Not sure this crit damage is correct).

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA, +4 flank; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2014)

[section]
Bren calls on the power of his Gods, unleashing another blast of holy energy over the remaining demons.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Channel vs. Evil (7d6=21), DC19 Will Save for half.[/sblock]

[sblock=perrinmiller]Sorry, pm - If Bren had been in the other hall he could have saved Borric . He was a fun read.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2014)

[section]

With Drev out of the line of fire, Kalinn again brings a breath of the fresh air of the upper Seithr range to the depths of the keep.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Cone of Cold Breath Weapon (13d6=40), DC15 Reflex Save for half.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2014)

[sblock=Rest In Peace]







Mowgli said:


> Sorry, pm - If Bren had been in the other hall he could have saved Borric . He was a fun read.



Well both our clerics went the same way, and that was not the best decision in hindsight. So did the eidolon too who is the expendable front line tank. 

While I was encouraged to withdraw, I gambled and lost. I figured with AC30, I could realistically get a trip when added to Combat Expertise, that would have been an effective +7 AC buff. Unfortunately 38 was too low. 

No matter, I kinda wanted to retire Borric anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2014)

[sblock=R.I.P.]And this way you get the XP he'd earned this level as well (if you want to start your next one at these rarified levels ). If you'd retired him you'd just get minimum for his starting level.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Frost forms over Fury's clothing and blade.  His skin turns pink in the chill of the air and he shivers not having felt cold like this since his foray into the Seithr Mountains.  Luckily, he just barely managed to avoid the worst of the frigid blast by taking cover behind the demodand.

"Hey!  Watch that, princess!"





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Save to avoid 30 ft cone of cold: Ref save (1d20+18=20).  Well, that was a close one.  And here I expected the barbarian with the badass sword to step up and chop, chop, chop! lol
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2014)

[sblock=HaHa!]Geez, I'm glad you rolled a 2! I was counting on his great reflexes and Uncanny Dodge. Trying to do something a little different, since she's SO much more than just a Barbarian . Plus, wasn't sure how many HP that one had left after Drev's pummeling, and thought I might take it out and still be able to do a little damage to the other one as well.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2014)

[sblock=Mowgli]Yeah, it was a good call and a logical calculation of an ally's ability.  I'm not really familiar with Kalinn's build so just thought typical barbarian tactics which I know Kalinn isn't.  I think the 2 was fate telling me not to get cocky because my initial reaction was 'No problem'. Heh.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2014)

[section]

*"Sorry, Fury! Trying to get rid of the stink!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sylvain moves forward, continuing his fortune hexes on his group.  "Keep hammering them!  You are slicing them down!

Actions:  [sblock]Move action: Move forward to AO 10.  Move action:  Cackle to continue Fortune Hex on Fury and Drev, the eidolon. [/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 20, 2014)

While Orlando thinks he can flip over the beast with his boots of flying, the nimbile beast is able to make him pay for such an act.  Having wings of his own, he is quite versed in combat in three dimensions.  The blade that cut him crackles with black energy, stinging more so than a normal blade should.  But, Orlando does get to the other side, only losing a little blood along the way.  

Breninyr's holy energy causes each of the beasts to scream in pain, with the one behind Arianna finally giving up his existance and curling up in an inatimate ball.

Frost's breath does sting the beasts a bit, but apparently glaciers are a common thing in the abyss.

The blue beast is looking quite ragged, but she fights on.  Circling the black winged monstrosity a bit, she claws and rips, with a hand and foot braced hard, she rends the foul creature.  But, it is still got quite a bit of fight still left in it.

[sblock=Combat Mid Round 3]
Leave a rogue without a flanker??  Yikes!  Or if Drev had stayed put, Arianna could have 5' into flank as well making two more hits for her. C'est la vie.
.91/117+alot AC 19+1-2-2+2 AL19 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 8r, AW 6r, PfE 8r  horsechopper ~ (vacation actions) Rage+Lunge active
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 67r, Fly 37r, H 8r, 
..82/82. AC 21+1 AQ12 ~ Sylvain ~  H 8r, DV 1477r, MA 5522r, 
.63-24/108. AC 24 AK14 ~ Orlando ~ DV 1477r, H 8r ~ fortune rd4
.16-14-16/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ DEAD Borric ~ H 8r, DV 1477r, +2 Heroism 456r, +2 BS 597r ~ trip failed, since no prone, all misses, Exactly at -CON
..72/72. AC 17 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1477r/MA/OFl/1937r/DS/9108r/MC456r, H 8r  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AM14 ~ Elenka ~ H 8r, H 8r, DV 1478r, 
..65-19/65. AC 25+1  AJ13 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 8r, H 8r, MA 4286r, Gr Magic Fang 4905r, Fortune rd4, AoO slam on standing Black Demon D (1d20+19=32) hits for damage (4d6+18=34) 
82^22-7-13/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AH11 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1910r, GMF 18hr ~ AoO on RD J (1d20+16=23) hits for damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=22); Reflex+haste vs. Cold (1d20+8+1=21) successful evasion; swift arcane strike, full attack first claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=34) hits for first damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=22), second claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=28) miss, third claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=18) nat1, fourth claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=36) hits for fourth damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=24) with Rend damage (1d6+7=10), hasted claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=28) miss
164/164 AC 28 AK13 ~ Kalinn ~ H 8r, 
..80/80. AC 22 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7318r/MA 5519r, H 8r ~ 
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 8r, DV 1477r, LS 13921r, AW 5r ~ 
107/112 AC 28+1  AK20 ~ Shadow ~ H 8r, DV 1477r, GMF +2 13919r/MA 5520r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ17 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1477r, guiding group from the back, waiting with a scroll in hand



-13/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ First right hand attack (1d20+26=38) hits Borric for damage (1d6+10=14), on Borric First left hand attack (1d20+26=35) misses, on Borric 2nd right hand attack (1d20+21=32) misses, on Borric 2nd left hand attack (1d20+21=39) hits for damage (1d6+10=16) Borric drops, 5' step diagonal, third right shortsword attack on Shadow (1d20+16=26) misses, third left shortsword attack on Shadow (1d20+16=17) misses forth right shortsword attack on Shadow (1d20+11=14) misses, bite attack on Shadow (1d20+22=36) hits for damage (1d8+4=5)

-26-13-10-10-12-14-10/171 AC 30 AH12 ~ Black Demon b damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=22) moves 1/2 speed out of grease, Flank shortsword attack on Arianna (1d20+26+2=42) hits for damage (1d6+10=13) ; Will vs. Channel (1d20+12=23) succeeds ; Reflex vs. Cold (1d20+11=17) succeeds 
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  
-13-24-2-2-26-23-23-21-10/171 AC 30 AI14 CMD 42 ~ Black Demon d  Prone in Grease, stands provoking from Drev, shortsword attack Drev (1d20+26=32) hits for damage (1d6+10+2d6=19) ?? (1d6=2) ; AoO on Orlando (1d20+26=39) hits for AoO damage (1d6+10+2d6=24) ?? (1d6=2) ; Will vs. Channel (1d20+12=17) fails; Reflex vs. Cold (1d20+11=31) succeeds

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-77/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon B 
..-83/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ UNCONSCIOUSRed Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-79/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon E 
..-84/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon F 
..-11/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ Red Demon G longspear AoO on Shadow (1d20+12=20) fails, Tripped prone claw/claw/bite on  Shadow from prone (1d20+12-4=13, 1d20+12-4=19, 1d20+12-4=27) miss miss miss
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
..-37-21-10/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ teetering Red Demon I GrCmd affected Will vs. GrCmd rd2 (1d20+5=7) failed again, prone, prone longspear attacks on Drev (1d20+12-4=16, 1d20+7-4=17) miss, miss, Will vs. GrCmd (1d20+5=16) still fail and prone ; Will vs. Channel (1d20+5=14); Reflex vs. Cold (1d20+6=26) succeeds
..-57-11-10/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon J GrCmd affected Will vs. GrCmd rd2 (1d20+5=9) failed again, prone, Acrobatic roll  under floating Arianna to other side vs CMD 24 (1d20+11=23) fails provoking but still goes to AH10, Claw attack Arianna (1d20+12=32) crit threat, confirm crit (1d20+12=19) no, damage (1d6+5=7), Will vs. GrCmd (1d20+5=18) still fail, still prone ; Will vs. Channel (1d20+5=25) succeeds

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,            outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Fury can't attack this round anyway. Kalinn's about out of tricks other than wading in; as long as Fury doesn't go until after her or Drev, he'll have a flanking buddy.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2014)

"BORRIC NO! I'LL DESTROY YOU YA DAMN DEMON!!!"

Aradra's shock at seeing another companion die snaps his concentration, and while his first 2 arrows hit their mark, the rest of stick to the creature but fail to draw any black blood.

*"MEDIC!!!"*
[sblock=OOC]
Swift Action: Instant Enemy....Oh wait. Not enough spell power...
Full Round Attack on AK21
+17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
1d20+17=33, 1d20+17=18, 1d20+17=29, 1d20+12=22, 1d20+7=14 Boo, 1 hit.  Well, now the bad rolls are comming...

still 2 arrows for 2d8+24=36 - 10 = 26.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2014)

_Master and Stinky one deal with Shiny One's attacker.  Foe on ground.  Move to kill.

_The wolf moves adjacent to the red demon's throat, and starts to bite down, trying to keep the red demon occupied while Aradra and Daylily focus on the black one.
[sblock=OOC]
Shadow will 5' step to allow Daylily to 5' step (N 1 and E1.  Can't See it on phone right now  ) and Full Round Attack (+16/+14/+9).

1d20+16=29, 1d20+14=18, 1d20+9=13
two hits:
1d8+16 - 10 DR = 1d8+6*2 = 2d8+12 total

2d8+12=22 Final

[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+16 / +13 /+7 1d8 + 1+ + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 20, 2014)

"No" mouthed the bushy bearded old man as Borric was cut down in the hallway. He reached into his pouch of components, nimble fingers searching for the tiny glass rod with the fur covered cap he needed. "Kill it Daylilly, before it harms you too!" he urges.

[sblock=OOC] Relic will use another spell if he has to to finish off the tar demon, but I would prefer to see if Daylily can manage it. I am not sure which demon is which in the stat area so I don't know how wounded our one is. I suspect the least wounded one?

If Daylily attacks and doesn't kill it Relic intends to fly up behind Daylily, but up above him 5ft (10 ft ceiling right?), and shoot a Lightning Bolt at the Tar Demon, with a downward trajectory so that it is the only target. 

He will not do this if there is any chance that the bolt can rebound back towards the group though. He is fairly intelligent and I assume he will know if that is a possibility. 

He will use rod of piercing to pass the SR for a roll of 9+2+5= +16
If successful it deals 9d6 lightning dmg 1/2 dmg on Reflex DC 20 (Air Spell DC+1)

If Daylily does kill the creature he will hold his action this round. [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka could almost stomp with frustration.  As she was about to move up and bless his weapon Fury goes leaping over the demodand and takes a nasty looking cut for his temerity.  She shakes her head and looks about for some way to aid her fellows.  Finally she slips a wand from her sleeve, takes a step forward, and cast Shield upon Drevezh'korol.






. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: draw wand
5 ft step to AL14
Standard: cast Shield on Drev
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 21, 2014)

After the wolf moves a bit so Daylily can get through, he steps up and swings his horse chopper.  It sinks deep into the beast's hide.  But, pulling the blade back, it's stuck, and slips right out Daylily's hands.  Good thing he is wearing his backup weapon of a cestus, and with a round house punch, he clocks the tar covered beast a good one.  Daylily throws a couple more punches, but these do not land effectively like the first.

Having heard that the party member that moved out of sight of his healer has fallen, Kutholiam moves forward in a rush.  Getting to where he can see around the corner, "Oh, those are nasty!  Wait, they aren't..." Switching tongues to Draconic, he bellows out a command and a blue mist belches forth from his mouth.  Returning to the oh so common common language, "Heal these defenders!"  A burst of white light springs forth from his holy symbol.  

Relic rises above the crowd, as the fight is not going good.  Daylily has lost his weapon.  Borric is down.  And the wolf is sandwiched between the two beasts.  The master of the sky lets loose a well placed lightning bolt.  Even though most everything that crawls out of the abyss is immune to electricity, the black beast flinches at the blast.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 20]Kutholiam cast Reach modified Breath of Life with Borric as the target.[/sblock][sblock=Borric]You are breathing again!  You are face down and noisy combat is still going on over your head.  I will need a bluff check if you are going to play dead.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat still mid round 3]Just Anaerion and Borric left to finish out the round.

.91+13/117+alot AC 19+1-2+2 AL19 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 8r, AW 6r, PfE 8r horsechopper ~ (vacation actions) Rage active 5' step full attack Raging power attack on Black Demon A (1d20+25+1=43) hits for primary damage (1d10+24=28), primary reflex (1d20+8+1=11) failed, lost weapon haste attack with cestus (1d20+19+1=40) possible crit, crit confirm with cestus (1d20+19+1=30) confirms, crit damage (2d4+28=33)-DR, cestus cannot slip loose negating reflex roll, secondary cestus attack (1d20+14+1=26) miss, tertiary cestus attack (1d20+9+1=20) miss
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 67r, Fly 37r, H 8r, SR check (1d20+16=29) succeeds, Lightning Bolt (9d6=25), it saved for 1/2 damage.
..82/82. AC 21+1 AQ12 ~ Sylvain ~  H 8r, DV 1477r, MA 5522r, 
.63-24/108. AC 24 AK14 ~ Orlando ~ DV 1477r, H 8r ~ fortune rd4
.23+13=36/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ DEAD Not for long Borric ~ H 8r, DV 1477r, +2 Heroism 456r, +2 BS 597r ~ trip failed, since no prone, all misses, Exactly at -CON, was, still prone
..72/72. AC 17 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1477r/MA/OFl/1937r/DS/9108r/MC456r, H 8r  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AM14 ~ Elenka ~ H 8r, H 8r, DV 1478r,  used wand of shield
..65-19/65. AC 25+1+4  AJ13 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 8r, H 8r, MA 4286r, Gr Magic Fang 4905r, Shield 10r Fortune rd4, AoO slam on standing Black Demon D (1d20+19=32) hits for damage (4d6+18=34) 
82^22-7-13/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30  AH11 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1910r, GMF 18hr ~ AoO on RD J (1d20+16=23) hits for damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=22); Reflex+haste vs. Cold (1d20+8+1=21) successful evasion; swift arcane strike, full attack first claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=34) hits for first damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=22), second claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=28) miss, third claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=18) nat1, fourth claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=36) hits for fourth damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=24) with Rend damage (1d6+7=10), hasted claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=28) miss
164/164 AC 28 AK13 ~ Kalinn ~ H 8r, 
..80/80. AC 22 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7318r/MA 5519r, H 8r ~ 
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 8r, DV 1477r, LS 13921r, AW 5r ~ 
107+5/112 AC 28+1  AK20 ~ Shadow ~ H 8r, DV 1477r, GMF +2 13919r/MA 5520r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ17 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1477r, move, std disguised spell (5d8+11=37), swift quick channel (4d6=13)



-13-26-28-23-12/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ First right hand attack (1d20+26=38) hits Borric for damage (1d6+10=14), on Borric First left hand attack (1d20+26=35) misses, on Borric 2nd right hand attack (1d20+21=32) misses, on Borric 2nd left hand attack (1d20+21=39) hits for damage (1d6+10=16) Borric drops, 5' step diagonal, third right shortsword attack on Shadow (1d20+16=26) misses, third left shortsword attack on Shadow (1d20+16=17) misses forth right shortsword attack on Shadow (1d20+11=14) misses, bite attack on Shadow (1d20+22=36) hits for damage (1d8+4=5), Reflex vs. Lightning (1d20+11=25) saves 

-26-13-10-10-12-14-10/171 AC 30 AH12 ~ Black Demon b damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=22) moves 1/2 speed out of grease, Flank shortsword attack on Arianna (1d20+26+2=42) hits for damage (1d6+10=13) ; Will vs. Channel (1d20+12=23) succeeds ; Reflex vs. Cold (1d20+11=17) succeeds 
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  
-13-24-2-2-26-23-23-21-10/171 AC 30 AI14 CMD 42 ~ Black Demon d shortsword attack Drev (1d20+26=32) hits for damage (1d6+10+2d6=19) ?? (1d6=2) ; AoO on Orlando (1d20+26=39) hits for AoO damage (1d6+10+2d6=24) ?? (1d6=2) ; Will vs. Channel (1d20+12=17) fails; Reflex vs. Cold (1d20+11=31) succeeds

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-77/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon B 
..-83/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ UNCONSCIOUSRed Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-79/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon E 
..-84/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon F 
..-11-22/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ Red Demon G prone longspear AoO on Shadow (1d20+12=20) fails, Tripped prone claw/claw/bite on  Shadow from prone (1d20+12-4=13, 1d20+12-4=19, 1d20+12-4=27) miss miss miss
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
..-37-21-10/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ teetering Red Demon I GrCmd affected Will vs. GrCmd rd2 (1d20+5=7) failed again, prone, prone longspear attacks on Drev (1d20+12-4=16, 1d20+7-4=17) miss, miss, Will vs. GrCmd (1d20+5=16) still fail and prone ; Will vs. Channel (1d20+5=14); Reflex vs. Cold (1d20+6=26) succeeds
..-57-11-10/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon J GrCmd affected Will vs. GrCmd rd2 (1d20+5=9) failed again, prone, Acrobatic roll  under floating Arianna to other side vs CMD 24 (1d20+11=23) fails provoking but still goes to AH10, Claw attack Arianna (1d20+12=32) crit threat, confirm crit (1d20+12=19) no, damage (1d6+5=7), Will vs. GrCmd (1d20+5=18) still fail, still prone ; Will vs. Channel (1d20+5=25) succeeds

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,             outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim light.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10'
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric had reached the afterlife, at least that was what he thought with the seven naked virgins that were in attendance.

Then it faded and he heard the clash of battle once again.

He was still badly wounded and his slayer was standing right over him.  He tried not to move.

[sblock=Crunch]Bluff to play dead (1d20+1=17)
If failed, total defense

Btw, I would have rather JS45 not been advised to change his post just so Borric can be revived in a situation to be likely killed again. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin & Haste -> *34 now* (prone)
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 16
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Haste (8r)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 21, 2014)

[sblock=Not Dead Yet!]PM, I would think it's immediate concern is the raging barbarian and archer still hitting it, but until you attack I would think you fine.

Ill get Anaerion done at work[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 21, 2014)

"Hmm...Let us see how it likes this."

Drawing his rod as he flies closer, Anaerion points the rod at the black demodand about to unleash on Fury, and says "You strength shall leave you, even as you strike to kill!"

[sblock=Actions]
Ranged Touch: +5 + 3 - 4 = +4; SR 10+2+5 = 17;1d6+5

1d20+4=22, 1d20+17=36, 1d6+5=9
I think that touches, and pierces.  9 STR damage unless it makes a DC 17 Fort Save, than only 4 STR damage.

Thats at least a -2 to attacks at any rate.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 21, 2014)

Having relieved the brawny one of his very interesting and effective weapon, the black beast goes after Daylily with a vengence.   With four strikes, two extremely viscious, the elven warrior is getting wobbly in the knees.  But, this wobble is in his favor as the remaining swings from tarred one seem to be unable to catch the punch drunk dance.

The red one on his back that Shadow is toying with is able to grab enough fur to pull itself up and get a bite of the wolf's underbelly, causing Shadow to yelp.

On the other side, with the treant retreating out of range, the one standing in grease turns his full focus on Orlando.  A green ray strikes him in the back, sapping some of his strength.  Going for power in his attack on the mildly armored Orlando, only one strike is able to sink between the armor chinks.  But the one strike is very effective and viscious as he twists his blade inside Orlando's rib cage.    Still standing, the red one on the ground next to him scraps from on his back, biting into Orlando's leg.  Being overwhelmed by the two, Orlando succumbs to the onslaught and fall to the rough floor.

Arianna is only fairing a little better as her opponent is out of the slimy grease and unleashing a full assault.  Three of his sword strikes get through the living armor that is Teq Oola to draw blood from the mermaid inside.  

[sblock=Combat Round 4]  If it wasn't the soldier archer yelling Medic, it would have been Daylily yelling "Borrk's borked!" to draw the priest.  The spell required same round activation to be effective.

.104+22-20-38-44-16=8 in Rage/117+22 AC 19+1-2+2 AL19 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 7r, AW 5r, PfE 7r horsechopper cestus ~ (vacation actions) Rage active, lost weapon, using cestus; drops dead if falling out of rage 
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 66r, Fly 36r, H 7r, 
..82/82. AC 21+1 AQ12 ~ Sylvain ~  H 7r, DV 1476r, MA 5521r, 
.39-37-9=*-7*/108. AC 24+1 AK14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Orlando ~ DV 1476r, H 7r ~ fortune rd4
.36/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ Borric ~ H 7r, DV 1476r, +2 Heroism 455r, +2 BS 596r ~  still prone
..72/72. AC 17+1 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1476r/MA/OFl/1936r/DS/9107r/MC455r, H 7r  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AM14 ~ Elenka ~ H 7r, H 7r, DV 1477r, wand of shield in hand
..46/65. AC 25+1+4  AJ13 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 7r, H 7r, MA 4285r, Gr Magic Fang 4904r, Shield 10r Fortune rd4,   
44^*2*/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30+1  AH11 ~ Arianna ~ H 7r, MA 1909r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28+1 AK13 ~ Kalinn ~ H 7r, 
..80/80. AC 22+1 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7317r/MA 5518r, H 7r ~ 
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 7r, DV 1476r, LS 13920r, AW 4r ~ 
112-19/112 AC 28+1  AK20 ~ Shadow ~ H 7r, DV 1476r, GMF +2 13918r/MA 5519r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ17 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1476r, scroll in hand


...69/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ Sense Motive - Daylily distraction (1d20+14-10=21) Notices Borric, so no flat footed sneak possibility; primary power attack shortsword attack on Daylily (1d20+26-5=25) hits for primary right damage (1d6+10+10=21), primary left power attack shortsword attack on Daylily (1d20+26-5=41) possible crit, crit confirm (1d20+26-5=24) confirms for offhand crit damage (2d6+10+10+5+5=39); secondary right attack (1d20+21-5=36) another crit possibilty, secondary crit confirm (1d20+21-5=30) confirms for primary hand crit damage (2d6+10+10+10+10=45), secondary left hand attack (1d20+21-5=21) hits for secondary offhand damage (1d6+10+5=17), tertiary right hand attack (1d20+16-5=14) miss, tertiary left hand attack (1d20+16-5=13) miss, last right hand attack (1d20+11-5=17)

...76/171 AC 30 AH12 ~ Black Demon b on Arianna primary right shortsword attack (1d20+26=37) hits for primary damage (1d6+10=11), primary left shortsword attack (1d20+26=29) misses, secondary right shortsword attack (1d20+21=27) misses, secondary left shortsword attack (1d20+21=40) possible crit, crit confirmation (1d20+21=29) fails hitting for secondary damage (1d6+10=15), tertiary right shortsword attack (1d20+16=28) misses, tertiary left shortsword attack (1d20+16=34) hits for tertirary damage (1d6+10=12), last right shortsword attack (1d20+11=22)
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  

...27/171 AC 30 AI14 CMD 42 ~ Black Demon d on Fury  Fort Save vs. Enfeeblement (1d20+15=17) succeeds; -4 STR; primary power attack right shortsword attack on Fury (1d20+26-5-2=23) miss, primary power attack left shortsword attack on Fury (1d20+26-5-2=39) possible crit, crit confirm (1d20+26-5-2=38) ouch confirmed for left crit damage + offhand power attack (2d6+16+10=37), secondary right hand power attack (1d20+21-5-2=22) miss, secondary left hand power attack (1d20+21-5-2=20) miss, tertiary right hand power attack (1d20+16-5-2=16) miss, tertiary left hand power attack (1d20+16-5-2=20) miss, last right hand power attack (1d20+11-5-2=21) miss

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-78/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon B 
..-84/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ UNCONSCIOUSRed Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-80/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon E 
..-85/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon F 
..-33/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ Red Demon G prone next to Shadow claw/claw/bite from  prone with flank on Shadow (1d20+12-4+2=11, 1d20+12-4+2=25, 1d20+12-4+2=30) miss, miss, possible crit, confirm crit (1d20+12-4+2=11) not confirmed, bite damage (1d6+5+2d6=19) 
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
..*5*/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ teetering Red Demon I GrCmd affected, prone; drops spear, claw/claw/bite from prone (1d20+12-4=27, 1d20+12-4=16, 1d20+12-4=11) hit miss miss for claw damage (1d6+5=9) ;Will Save vs. GrCmd (1d20+5=19) still fails
..-79/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon J GrCmd affected 

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,              outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim  light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do the effect right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 21, 2014)

Aradra keeps firing at the black creature, but it doesn't want to go down.

[sblock=OOC]
Swift Action: Instant Enemy....Oh wait. Not enough spell power...
Full Round Attack on AK21
+17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
1d20+17=32, 1d20+17=30, 1d20+17=29, 1d20+12=28, 1d20+7=11

3 hits for 3d8+36=48 38 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sly moves 5' to the north, getting closer to the battle.  He uses his Misfortune hex on the black beast closest to him.  He continues to engender the good favor to the eidolon and to Fury as he does so.  He held his tongue seeing the battle wasn't going as well as hoped.

Actions:  [sblock]Move action: Cackle to extend Fortune hex on both.  Standard action:  use Misfortune hex on black demon.  Will DC 22 to resist.  Free action:  5' step north.  [/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 22, 2014)

Relic takes out another of his wands and reaches down to tap Daylily's secondary weapon wishing he could do more to defeat this deadly enemy.

[sblock=Action]
Draw wand
Cast Align Weapon: Good on cestus of Daylily
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Sprawled on the ground at the feet of the demodand Fury continues to bleed out onto the floor of the under-temple of Helerion.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Stabilize (1d20-6=8)
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: -8
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol steps up and smashes the black demodand.  Two hits with his hardwood fists and the creature crumples.  With it down he turns his attention to the prone demon stomping it twice then picking up its carcass and chomping it with his wooden maw for good measure.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]If there is space, Drev will 5 ft step to AJ14
Full-Attack AI14 (Slams):
Slam1 (1d20+19=22) MISS, use Fortune Reroll:
Slam1 Reroll (Fortune) (1d20+19=35) for Slam1 Dmg (4d6+18=37)
Slam2 (1d20+19=37) for Slam2 Dmg (4d6+18=34)
Slam3 (Haste) (1d20+19=20) MISS
Stomp/Bite vs AI15:
Stomp1 (1d20+16=31) for Stomp1 Dmg (2d6+1d4+10=21)
Stomp2 (1d20+16=19) for Stomp2 Dmg (2d6+1d4+10=15)
Bite (1d20+18=26) for Bite Dmg (3d6+18=27)

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 32 (+4 Mage Armor, +4 Shield)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC), Shield (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

With the way cleared Elenka dashes forward and draws a wand of healing from her sleeve.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: to AI16
Standard: draw wand of CLW
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 23, 2014)

Drev's efforts put another two of the beasts out of commission.  But, Arianna is getting tired.  She swings, and swing again, and again, but none of her blows are connecting.  In the dance of combat, she floats back a little more, trying to draw her attack back to the greased area she is floating above.

[sblock=Combat mid round 4]
.8 in Rage/117+22 AC 19+1-2+2 AL19 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 7r, AW 5r, PfE 7r horsechopper cestus ~ (vacation actions) Rage active, lost weapon, using cestus; drops dead if falling out of rage 
..83/83. AC 22+1 AN17 ~ Relic ~ MA 66r, Fly 36r, H 7r,  Align Weapon good on Daylily's cestus
..82/82. AC 21+1 AQ12 ~ Sylvain ~  H 7r, DV 1476r, MA 5521r, cackle and hex
.*-7*/108. AC 24+1 AK14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Orlando ~ DV 1476r, H 7r ~ fortune rd4, Fortune roll to stabilize (1d20-6=12) succeeds
.36/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ Borric ~ H 7r, DV 1476r, +2 Heroism 455r, +2 BS 596r ~  still prone
..72/72. AC 17+1 AQ13 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1476r/MA/OFl/1936r/DS/9107r/MC455r, H 7r  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AI16 ~ Elenka ~ H 7r, H 7r, DV 1477r, wand of shield in hand, wand of CLW in other hand
..46/65. AC 25+1+4  AJ14 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 7r, H 7r, MA 4285r, Gr Magic Fang 4904r, Shield 10r Fortune rd4,   
44^*2*/82^62  -8 NL. AC 30+1  AH11 ~ Arianna ~ H 7r, MA 1909r, GMF 18hr ~ first claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=25) miss, second claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=18) miss nat1, third claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=27) miss, fourth claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=26) miss, haste claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=18) miss, float 5' back
164/164 AC 28+1 AK13 ~ Kalinn ~ H 7r, 
..80/80. AC 22+1 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7317r/MA 5518r, H 7r ~ 
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 7r, DV 1476r, LS 13920r, AW 4r ~ 
112-19/112 AC 28+1  AK20 ~ Shadow ~ H 7r, DV 1476r, GMF +2 13918r/MA 5519r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AQ17 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1476r, scroll in hand


...69/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ Sense Motive - Daylily distraction (1d20+14-10=21) Notices Borric, so no flat footed sneak possibility; primary power attack shortsword attack on Daylily (1d20+26-5=25) hits for primary right damage (1d6+10+10=21), primary left power attack shortsword attack on Daylily (1d20+26-5=41) possible crit, crit confirm (1d20+26-5=24) confirms for offhand crit damage (2d6+10+10+5+5=39); secondary right attack (1d20+21-5=36) another crit possibilty, secondary crit confirm (1d20+21-5=30) confirms for primary hand crit damage (2d6+10+10+10+10=45), secondary left hand attack (1d20+21-5=21) hits for secondary offhand damage (1d6+10+5=17), tertiary right hand attack (1d20+16-5=14) miss, tertiary left hand attack (1d20+16-5=13) miss, last right hand attack (1d20+11-5=17)

...76/171 AC 30 AH12 ~ Black Demon b on Arianna primary right shortsword attack (1d20+26=37) hits for primary damage (1d6+10=11), primary left shortsword attack (1d20+26=29) misses, secondary right shortsword attack (1d20+21=27) misses, secondary left shortsword attack (1d20+21=40) possible crit, crit confirmation (1d20+21=29) fails hitting for secondary damage (1d6+10=15), tertiary right shortsword attack (1d20+16=28) misses, tertiary left shortsword attack (1d20+16=34) hits for tertirary damage (1d6+10=12), last right shortsword attack (1d20+11=22)
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  

...27-27-24/171 AC 30 AI14 CMD 42 ~ DEAD Black Demon d on Fury Fort Save vs. Enfeeblement (1d20+15=17) succeeds; -4 STR; primary power attack right shortsword attack on Fury (1d20+26-5-2=23) miss, primary power attack left shortsword attack on Fury (1d20+26-5-2=39) possible crit, crit confirm (1d20+26-5-2=38) ouch confirmed for left crit damage + offhand power attack (2d6+16+10=37), secondary right hand power attack (1d20+21-5-2=22) miss, secondary left hand power attack (1d20+21-5-2=20) miss, tertiary right hand power attack (1d20+16-5-2=16) miss, tertiary left hand power attack (1d20+16-5-2=20) miss, last right hand power attack (1d20+11-5-2=21) miss; Will vs. Misfortune (1d20+12=29) succeeds

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-78/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon B 
..-84/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ UNCONSCIOUSRed Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-80/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon E 
..-85/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon F 
..-33/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ Red Demon G prone next to Shadow claw/claw/bite from  prone with flank on Shadow (1d20+12-4+2=11, 1d20+12-4+2=25, 1d20+12-4+2=30) miss, miss, possible crit, confirm crit (1d20+12-4+2=11) not confirmed, bite damage (1d6+5+2d6=19) 
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
..*5-11-5-17*/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ DEAD Red Demon I GrCmd affected, prone; drops spear, claw/claw/bite from prone (1d20+12-4=27, 1d20+12-4=16, 1d20+12-4=11) hit miss miss for claw damage (1d6+5=9) ;Will Save vs. GrCmd (1d20+5=19) still fails
..-79/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon J GrCmd affected 

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,               outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim   light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do the effect  right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2014)

[section]
Bren once more calls on his Gods, and healing warmth fills his living allies.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Channel to Heal (7d6=23), excluding the demons. [/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2014)

*OOC:*


(Per GE's OOC to me) Never Mind. I'll have to think about what to do with Kalinn now.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 24, 2014)

[sblock=Mowgli]Drevezh'korol already put the two on Fury down.  The only one up on this side is the one on Arianna.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2014)

Daylily dances around the black demon, looking for an opening.  "If you can blessings my fist, now is good times, Elder!" he shouts before laying into the creature.

[sblock=OOC]Holding attack for Relic because a tap for the Align Weapon wand would be very helpful.

AK21 with Haste (1d20+20=30, 1d4+14=17, 1d20+20=33, 1d4+14=17, 1d20+15=20, 1d4+14=15, 1d20+10=28, 1d4+14=16)

So 34 before damage reduction, or 14 after.  (I think ... it's 10/good, right?)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: -14/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 8/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2014)

Growling menacingly, Shadow bits 3 times more.  The first bite causes a giant chunk of flesh near the demon's throat to open up, and with his next two bites Shadow is able to tear the creature's throat out, reducing the total demonic creatures on the right flank from 2 to 1.
[sblock=OOC]
Shadow hits the same demon:
1d20+16=36, 1d20+14=28, 1d20+9=25
All 3 hit, 1 Crit Threat 1d20+14=34 Confirmed (Why can't Aradra roll that well  )

2d8+32 - 10 = 2d8+22 (Crit)
1d8+16 - 10 = 2d8+12 (Other Two Hits)
4d8+34 = Total possible damage

4d8+34=54 54 Total Damage I think rips the demon's throat out. 34 + 54 = 88 BOOM

[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+16 / +13 /+7 1d8 + 1+ + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2014)

Seeing that his grease spell is no longer hampering the enemy, Anaerion flies to behind the white haired tefling named Kalinn, and says "I'll make the grease disappear, so you can at least engage it!"

"Times like this I wish you could still teleport around.  You could move Drev or Kalinn around and let them rip it a new one!" says the bodyless Malkovian.


[sblock=Actions]
Move: Move to AK 14

Standard: Dismiss Grease.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 1/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 24, 2014)

The red beast has his dreams of glory and conquest cut short by the wolf.  From behind Daylily, Relic shouts out "Already done!" giving the barbarian elf the go ahead to attack with his punching.  Daylily connects well, but the silver cestus is just not as wonderful as the mystical black metal blade he normally uses.  The punches sting the black beast but are not knockouts.

On the other side, Orlando wakes.  The beasts that brought him down are now crumpled in bloody piles themselves, but the flying mermaid and her battle armor are still tangling with one of the tougher beasts.

The grease that was coating the floor evaporates in an instant.

[sblock=Combat Mid Round 4] Relic had done Align Weapon on the Cestus.  Daylily attacks.  The black creature has 10/good AND 10/??.  So, the damage was still reduced. 
.8 in Rage/117+22 AC 19+1-2+2 AL20 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 7r, AW 10r, PfE 7r horsechopper good cestus ~ Rage active, lost weapon, using cestus; drops dead if falling out of rage 
..83/83. AC 22+1 AL19 ~ Relic ~ MA 66r, Fly 36r, H 7r,  Align Weapon good on Daylily's cestus
..82/82. AC 21+1 AO13 ~ Sylvain ~  H 7r, DV 1476r, MA 5521r, cackle and hex
.*-7*+23=16/108. AC 24+1 AH15 ~  Orlando prone w/Fly active ~ DV 1476r, H 7r, Fly 48r ~ fortune rd4, Fortune roll to stabilize (1d20-6=12) succeeds
.36/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ Borric ~ H 7r, DV 1476r, +2 Heroism 455r, +2 BS 596r ~  still prone, has flank, since he is prone, grabbing his weapon doesn't provoke
..72/72. AC 17+1 AK14 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1476r/MA/OFl/1936r/DS/9107r/MC455r, H 7r  ~ dismiss grease
..74/74. AC 18+1 AI16 ~ Elenka ~ H 7r, H 7r, DV 1477r, wand of shield in hand, wand of CLW in other hand
..46+19of23/65. AC 25+1+4  AJ14 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 7r, H 7r, MA 4285r, Gr Magic Fang 4904r, Shield 10r Fortune rd4,   
44+23^*2*/82^62 AC 30+1  AH13 ~ Arianna ~ H 7r, MA 1909r, GMF 18hr ~ first claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=25) miss, second claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=18) miss nat1, third claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=27) miss, fourth claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=26) miss, haste claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=18) miss, float 5' back
164/164 AC 28+1 AK13 ~ Kalinn ~ H 7r, 
..80/80. AC 22+1 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7317r/MA 5518r, H 7r ~ channeled
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 7r, DV 1476r, LS 13920r, AW 4r ~ 3 hits for 38 damage
112-19/112 AC 28+1  AJ21 ~ Shadow ~ H 7r, DV 1476r, GMF +2 13918r/MA 5519r, killed the weak demon
.,??/??.. AC 15 AL18 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1476r, scroll in hand, delaying for others


...69-38-7-7=27/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ Sense Motive - Daylily distraction (1d20+14-10=21) Notices Borric, so no flat footed sneak possibility; primary power attack shortsword attack on Daylily (1d20+26-5=25) hits for primary right damage (1d6+10+10=21), primary left power attack shortsword attack on Daylily (1d20+26-5=41) possible crit, crit confirm (1d20+26-5=24) confirms for offhand crit damage (2d6+10+10+5+5=39); secondary right attack (1d20+21-5=36) another crit possibilty, secondary crit confirm (1d20+21-5=30) confirms for primary hand crit damage (2d6+10+10+10+10=45), secondary left hand attack (1d20+21-5=21) hits for secondary offhand damage (1d6+10+5=17), tertiary right hand attack (1d20+16-5=14) miss, tertiary left hand attack (1d20+16-5=13) miss, last right hand attack (1d20+11-5=17)

...76/171 AC 30 AG11 ~ Black Demon b on Arianna primary right shortsword attack (1d20+26=37) hits for primary damage (1d6+10=11), primary left shortsword attack (1d20+26=29) misses, secondary right shortsword attack (1d20+21=27) misses, secondary left shortsword attack (1d20+21=40) possible crit, crit confirmation (1d20+21=29) fails hitting for secondary damage (1d6+10=15), tertiary right shortsword attack (1d20+16=28) misses, tertiary left shortsword attack (1d20+16=34) hits for tertirary damage (1d6+10=12), last right shortsword attack (1d20+11=22)
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  

...27-27-24/171 AC 30 AI14 CMD 42 ~ DEAD Black Demon d on Fury Fort Save vs. Enfeeblement (1d20+15=17) succeeds; -4 STR; primary power attack right shortsword attack on Fury (1d20+26-5-2=23) miss, primary power attack left shortsword attack on Fury (1d20+26-5-2=39) possible crit, crit confirm (1d20+26-5-2=38) ouch confirmed for left crit damage + offhand power attack (2d6+16+10=37), secondary right hand power attack (1d20+21-5-2=22) miss, secondary left hand power attack (1d20+21-5-2=20) miss, tertiary right hand power attack (1d20+16-5-2=16) miss, tertiary left hand power attack (1d20+16-5-2=20) miss, last right hand power attack (1d20+11-5-2=21) miss; Will vs. Misfortune (1d20+12=29) succeeds

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-78/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon B 
..-84/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ UNCONSCIOUSRed Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-80/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon E 
..-85/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon F 
..-33-54/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon G prone next to Shadow claw/claw/bite from  prone with flank on Shadow (1d20+12-4+2=11, 1d20+12-4+2=25, 1d20+12-4+2=30) miss, miss, possible crit, confirm crit (1d20+12-4+2=11) not confirmed, bite damage (1d6+5+2d6=19) 
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
..*5-11-5-17*/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ DEAD Red Demon I GrCmd affected, prone; drops spear, claw/claw/bite from prone (1d20+12-4=27, 1d20+12-4=16, 1d20+12-4=11) hit miss miss for claw damage (1d6+5=9) ;Will Save vs. GrCmd (1d20+5=19) still fails
..-79/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon J GrCmd affected 

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim    light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do the effect   right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2014)

[section]

As soon as the grease is dissolved, Kalinn rushes forward to engage the final demon on this side of the passage. Winterbite cuts a whistling arc, but the demon yanks it's head back and the razor edge carves the air just in front of its ugly head.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move to AH11 and Power Attack (1d20+15=28), just missing.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury groans as he comes back to consciousness under the familiar wave of Breninyr's healing.  Quickly he looks around but seeing that he is surrounded by fallen demons and no longer threatened he springs to his feet.  He presses one hand to the barely healed wound inflicted by the demodand's sword and flinches.

"I don't know what that thing is but its blade packs a punch.  Be wary."

He makes sure that he has his weapons to hand then turns to face their enemy.  He makes no move towards it, however, electing to let Kalinn and the wood man take it on.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: Stand up from prone.
Standard: pick up weapons.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 16
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





With Daylily and Aradra doing most of the work, but not quite finishing the black death dealer, Borric rolled to his back and put all his strength into attempting to smash the demon’s knees to bring it down.

“Time to die, bastard!”

Apparently, Borric was mistaken about who was going to die. More than likely it would be him and Daylily.

[sblock=Crunch]Not using PA
Full Attack: 1st Attack on Black Demon A (prone) (1d20+20=26, 1d8+10+2d6=25) - Miss
Haste Attack on Black Demon A (prone) (1d20+20=22, 1d8+10+2d6=25) - Miss
2nd Attack on Black Demon A (prone) (1d20+15=28, 1d8+10+2d6=21) - Miss
3rd Attack on Black Demon A (prone) (1d20+10=27, 1d8+10+2d6=19) - Miss
Total Damage = 0
Edit: Rolls do not include flanking, since I am not sure Borric has it or not based upon the map.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin & Haste -> *34 now* (Prone)
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 16
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Haste (8r)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2014)

Borric is not used to working on his back, at least not with this weapon, but he does manage to sink the spiked ball into the chest of the beast.  In fact, it sunk deep enough that it stuck to the tar monster and the handle was pulled from Borric's hands.  

Seeing the beast is wounded and wobbling, Kutholiam thrusts his holy symbol forward, "Children of the abyss shall have no rest here!"  A silverly light bursts forth.  The black beast tries to resist, but there is just too much divine energy for him.  It slumps in an unconscious heap.

With the blue beast withdrawing away from him and an amazon pressing forward, the black beast focuses his attacks on the woman.  A few slices find their way through Frost's armor, but this properly armored warrior is a formidible match for the beast.  With no escape route in site, it tactically retreats so that itself cannot be flanked.

[sblock=Combat Round 5] 
.8+5 in Rage/117+22 AC 19+1-2+2 AL20 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 6r, AW 9, PfE 7r horsechopper good cestus ~ Rage active, lost weapon, using cestus; drops unconscious if falling out of rage 
..83/83. AC 22+1 AL19 ~ Relic ~ MA 65r, Fly 35r, H 6r, 
..82/82. AC 21+1 AO13 ~ Sylvain ~  H 6r, DV 1475r, MA 5520r, 
.16/108. AC 24+1 AH15 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1475r, H 6r, Fly 47r ~ Fly active
.36+5/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ Borric ~ H 6r, DV 1475r, +2 Heroism 454r, +2 BS 595r ~  yes to flank, still prone, Reflex (1d20+8+1=22) failed, weapon pulled from his hand
..72/72. AC 17+1 AK14 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1475r/MA/OFl/1935r/DS/9106r/MC454r, H 6r  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AI16 ~ Elenka ~ H 6r, H 6r, DV 1476r, wand of shield in hand, wand of CLW in other hand
..65/65. AC 25+1+4  AJ14 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 6r, H 6r, MA 4284r, Gr Magic Fang 4903r, Shield 9r 
67^*2*/82^62 AC 30+1  AH13 ~ Arianna ~ H 6r, MA 1908r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164-15-14-16/164 AC 28+1 AK13 ~ Kalinn ~ H 6r, 
..80/80. AC 22+1 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7316r/MA 5517r, H 6r ~ 
116/116 AC 26+1 AM18 ~ Aradra ~ H 6r, DV 1475r, LS 13919r, AW 3r ~ 
.93/112 AC 28+1  AJ21 ~ Shadow ~ H 6r, DV 1475r, GMF +2 13917r/MA 5518r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AL18 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1475r, scroll in hand, Channel to harm evil (6d6=22), missed channel dice earlier (2d6=5)


...27-21-11/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ will (1d20+12=22) half from channel
...76/171 AC 30 AG11 ~ Black Demon b on Kalinn ~ primary right shortsword attack on Kalinn (1d20+26=39) hits for primary damage (1d6+10=15), primary left shortsword attack on Kalinn (1d20+26=33) hits for primary damage (1d6+10=14), secondary right shortsword attack on Kalinn (1d20+21=24) misses, secondary left shortsword attack on Kalinn (1d20+21=30) hits for secondary damage (1d6+10=16), tertiary right shortsword attack (1d20+16=21) misses, tertiary left shortsword attack (1d20+16=19) misses, last right shortsword attack (1d20+11=25) missed
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  
-195/171 AC 30 AI14 ~ DEAD Black Demon d on Fury 

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-78-22/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ DEAD Red Demon B 
..-84-22/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-81/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon E 
..-86/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon F 
..-89/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon G prone next to Shadow 
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
*-111*/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ DEAD Red Demon I 
..-80/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon J GrCmd affected 

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                 outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim     light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do the effect    right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2014)

[section]

Frost surveys the field briefly and decides to make room for others to fight. She rushes 'round the column to attack the black beast from the other side, and this time _Hafísbíta_ sinks deep, cleaving through the demonic hide and leaving a gaping wound. Primal rage fills her scream as the creature totters, and the spirits of her demonic past swirl around their distant kin.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move to AF10 and Power Attack (1d20+14=31) for Damage (2d6+22=26).[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2014)

[section]
Bren moves up to where he can see more clearly, but stays well out of the melee so that those with better fighting skills than he will have room to maneuver.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move up to AI13, and Channel vs. Evil (7d6=22) DC19 Will Save for half.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2014)

With all their targets dead, Aradra's concern for the other team spurs him to action. _If we had this much trouble with ours, imagine how those others are fairing!_

"Master Kutholiam, Relic, keep Daylily and Borric here until their wounds are healed up.  I'm going to check on the others."

With the speed unmatched by few, Aradra bolts into the clear room, and gives the room a quick once over.  Spotting a flash of red to his left, Aradra turns to see the girl named Elenka, and bolts into that direction. 

"Reinforcements have arrived!" the solider yells as he bolts past the red haired girl, and the flying rogue to try and see what they were all looking at.

[sblock=OOC]
Move Action: With Haste and Longstrider up, Aradra can move 70' per round.  I have to AI 15 as such:
AM18 -> AL 18-> -> AL20 -> AK 21->  AH 21 35' Feet
Confirm no Targets in the large room.  Seeing Elenka with passive Perception. (30)
AH21'-> AH17'-> Ah 16-> Ai 15 ->35'

Standard Action: Nothing yet.  Dependent on Move Action. +18 / 1d8+11 (+21-4+1 1d8+11)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 26, 2014)

Frost's thrust strikes true, wounding the beast greatly, but when she tries to pull the blade back, it slips from her hands.   Breninyr unleashes a wave of divine energy that causes the evil one to bellow in pain, but it is still standing.

[sblock=Aradra]Aradra quickly moves into the main chamber.  The beasts are gone, but the carnage is not.  

The western wall of this chamber lies smashed to rubble, spilling into the adjacent corridor. A statue of a mounted knight, horse rearing and lance pointed up, has been defaced with blood and excrement. The body of a young soldier is impaled on the lance. Another grouping of statuary depicts three priests standing back-to-back in a circle, arms locked together. It is similarly defaced and thick iron spikes have been hammered into their eyes, creating a spider-web pattern of cracks marring their noble faces.

Moving to the other room, you see Kalinn engaged with one of the black demons over in the corner.  More statuary in this room, a marble statue of a man on a throne stands watch over this chamber. Tear-like stains run down his face from the copper crown fused to his head. But, for the moment, he is only providing a pillar that Kalinn and the black one are playing cat and mouse around.  Her blade is stuck in the beast, not in her hands. The mermaid beast and Fury are both blood soaked.  The other demons that chose this path are laying in crumpled heaps on the floor.[/sblock]
Aradra arrives, and the only blood on him is on his boots.  But that is kind of typical of an archer.   He sees Frost without her weapon, toe to toe with the last of the beasts.
~*~*~*~ on the other side ~*~*~*~​
"Borrk, eh Borric, look down that passage." as the old priest points towards the southeast.  "If it is clear, we can get some help from Astil in there."

[sblock=Combat Mid Round 5]
.8+5 in Rage/117+22 AC 19+1-2+2 AL20 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 6r, AW 9, PfE 7r horsechopper good cestus ~ Rage active, lost weapon, using cestus; drops unconscious if falling out of rage 
..83/83. AC 22+1 AL19 ~ Relic ~ MA 65r, Fly 35r, H 6r, 
..82/82. AC 21+1 AO13 ~ Sylvain ~  H 6r, DV 1475r, MA 5520r, 
.16/108. AC 24+1 AH15 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1475r, H 6r, Fly 47r ~ Fly active
.36+5/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ Borric ~ H 6r, DV 1475r, +2 Heroism 454r, +2 BS 595r ~  still prone, weapon pulled from his hand
..72/72. AC 17+1 AK14 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1475r/MA/OFl/1935r/DS/9106r/MC454r, H 6r  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AI16 ~ Elenka ~ H 6r, H 6r, DV 1476r, wand of shield in hand, wand of CLW in other hand
..65/65. AC 25+1+4  AJ14 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 6r, H 6r, MA 4284r, Gr Magic Fang 4903r, Shield 9r 
67^*2*/82^62 AC 30+1  AH13 ~ Arianna ~ H 6r, MA 1908r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164-15-14-16/164 AC 28+1 AF10 ~ Kalinn ~ H 6r,  reflex (1d20+6=7) failed, lost weapon,_ Hafísbíta _is stuck in the side of the beast
..80/80. AC 22+1 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7316r/MA 5517r, H 6r ~ move and channel
116/116 AC 26+1 AI15 ~ Aradra ~ H 6r, DV 1475r, LS 13919r, AW 3r ~ moved
.93/112 AC 28+1  AJ21 ~ Shadow ~ H 6r, DV 1475r, GMF +2 13917r/MA 5518r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AL18 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1475r, scroll in hand, talked


...27-21-11/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ will (1d20+12=22) half from channel
...76-26-11/171 AC 30 AG11 ~ Black Demon b on Kalinn ~ primary right shortsword attack on Kalinn (1d20+26=39) hits for primary damage (1d6+10=15), primary left shortsword attack on Kalinn (1d20+26=33) hits for primary damage (1d6+10=14), secondary right shortsword attack on Kalinn (1d20+21=24) misses, secondary left shortsword attack on Kalinn (1d20+21=30) hits for secondary damage (1d6+10=16), tertiary right shortsword attack (1d20+16=21) misses, tertiary left shortsword attack (1d20+16=19) misses, last right shortsword attack (1d20+11=25) missed; will vs. channel (1d20+12=23) succeeds for half
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  
-195/171 AC 30 AI14 ~ DEAD Black Demon d on Fury 

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-78-22/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ DEAD Red Demon B 
..-84-22/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-81/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon E 
..-86/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon F 
..-89/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon G prone next to Shadow 
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
*-111*/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ DEAD Red Demon I 
..-80/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon J GrCmd affected 

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                  outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim      light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do the effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 26, 2014)

Syl moves forward, staying close to the rest of the group.  He continues his Fortune hex on the eidolon and Fury.  "Lets go finish this last one off!  We've got them on the run now..."Actions:  [sblock]Move action: Cackle to extend Fortune hex on both.  Move action:  advance to AJ 13. Free action:  Nine.  [/sblock] *Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 82/82*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, RetributionFortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.  *Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 26, 2014)

Relic puts away the wand in his hand and withdraws another in its place from his handy haversack. His concern for his friend obvious, hands trembling noticibly he casts a small amount of minor healing on Daylily to drag him further from the edge of death that only his indomitable rage keeps him from.

[sblock=Actions]
Put away wand and take out Wand of CLW in its place from Handy Haversack
Cast CLW on Daylily which heals 4 HPs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly, Haste (10 rounds)
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile: Used, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (44/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (46/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(49/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(45/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





The gruff warrior on the floor was in no hurry to go rushing after the archer. Borric had noticed that Aradra still had not suffered a scratch yet.

He stood up and tried to retrieve Giantslayer. He was not too keen on leaving that weapon behind.

“Alright, let me just see about getting my friend back from this sticky bastard first.”

Borric took a step left to take a brief look as the Kutholiam asked.

[sblock=Crunch]Stand from prone
Pick up weapon (not sure what roll if any is required for that)
5ft step to AL22[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin & Haste -> *34 now*
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 36
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Haste (8r)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 26, 2014)

Anaerion curls his lips, knowing that he is useless right now, as most of his spells left are better used in mass, rather than 1 target.  He pulls out his last pearl, and uses in to remember the intimate details of the Ray of Enfeeblement he cast earlier.  
[sblock=Actions]
MOVE: Draw Pearl of Power
Standard: Use to reclaim Ray of Enfeeblement
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 26, 2014)

Pulling back his bow, Aradra takes a single shot at the creature. Without his usual volley of arrows, the arrow pinks at the demon, but still sinks deep enough to draw blood.
[sblock=OOC]
Move Action: With Haste and Longstrider up, Aradra can move 70' per round.  I have to AI 15 as such:
AM18 -> AL 18-> -> AL20 -> AK 21->  AH 21 35' Feet
Confirm no Targets in the large room.  Seeing Elenka with passive Perception. (30)
AH21'-> AH17'-> Ah 16-> Ai 15 ->35'

Standard Action: Fire Single Attack (JUST in PBS range). +19 / 1d8+12 (+21-4+1+1 1d8+12)
1d20+19=34, 1d8+12=13 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol moves forward to give Kalinn some support and to give Arianna and Fury a reprieve from the constant battering.  Unfortunately, his two-fisted strike is deflected off the creature's hide.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: to AG11
Standard: Slam: Slam1 (1d20+19=27), MISS, use re-roll.
Slam1 (1d20+19=27), MISS 

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 32 (+4 Mage Armor, +4 Shield)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC), Shield (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2014)

Fury still isn't ready to take on the last demon in the area.  He may be impulsive but he isn't an idiot.

"Aradra!  Where are the others?"





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]no action for Fury this round.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 16
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka slips her wand of shield into her belt for easy access later; she knows she'll likely need it soon.  And though she knows it isn't much she taps Fury with her wand of cure light wounds giving the rogue a tiny bit of healing.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: sheath shield wand
Standard: CLW wand on Fury: CLW (1d8+1=9)
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 27, 2014)

After the treant had taken his shot and missed, Arianna comes back in after the beast.  Getting a hand and a foot claw dug into its skin, she stomps, rending and tearing the beast open even further.  This last bit causes the beast to fall in an unconscious heap.

All the beasts to the left are down.  All the beasts to the right are down.  

The heroes are bloody, but are still standing.​
Borric tries pulling his weapon free from the tar, but it is quite sticky stuff and doesn't come free on the first try.  A quick look down the hallway shows that it is actually clean, no ashy footprints or mess over in that area.

Seeing that Daylily is standing on wobbly legs, Kutholiam squeezes around Relic for a moment, lays his hands on the elven warrior and heals some of his wounds.

[sblock=Status ~ Round 6]CMD 28 to pull your weapons free from the dead tarry demodands
You survived! 

.8+5+4+20 in Rage/117+22 AC 19+1-2+2 AL20 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 5r, AW 8, PfE 6r horsechopper good cestus ~ Rage active, lost weapon, using cestus;  
..83/83. AC 22+1 AL19 ~ Relic ~ MA 64r, Fly 34r, H 5r, 
..82/82. AC 21+1 AO13 ~ Sylvain ~  H 5r, DV 1474r, MA 5519r, 
.16+9/108. AC 24+1 AH15 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1474r, H 5r, Fly 46r ~ Fly active
.36+5/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ Borric ~ H 5r, DV 1474r, +2 Heroism 453r, +2 BS 594r ~  still prone, weapon pulled from his hand, peeked down hall, CMB to pull weapon out of tar beast (1d20+16=17) first attempt failed
..72/72. AC 17+1 AK14 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1474r/MA/OFl/1934r/DS/9105r/MC453r, H 5r  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AI16 ~ Elenka ~ H 5r, H 5r, DV 1475r, wand of shield in hand, wand of CLW in other hand
..65/65. AC 25+1+4  AJ14 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 5r, H 5r, MA 4283r, Gr Magic Fang 4902r, Shield 8r 
67^*2*/82^62 AC 30+1  AH13 ~ Arianna ~ H 5r, MA 1907r, GMF 18hr ~ swift Arcane Strike, 5' float and full attack, first claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=36) hits for first damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=26), second claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=18) misses, third claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=32) hits for third damage (1d6+5+3+1+2+2d6=20), rend damage (1d6+7=11), hasted claw+GMF+bane+haste attack (1d20+13+1+2+1=24) misses
164-15-14-16/164 AC 28+1 AF10 ~ Kalinn ~ H 5r,  reflex (1d20+6=7) failed, lost weapon,_ Hafísbíta _is stuck in the side of the beast
..80/80. AC 22+1 AM13 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7315r/MA 5516r, H 5r ~ move and channel
116/116 AC 26+1 AI15 ~ Aradra ~ H 5r, DV 1474r, LS 13918r, AW 2r ~ moved
.93/112 AC 28+1  AJ21 ~ Shadow ~ H 5r, DV 1474r, GMF +2 13916r/MA 5517r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AL18 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1474r, scroll in hand, talked, Cure Moderate Wounds on Daylily (2d8+10=20)


...-176/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ 
...76-26-11-3-16-10-11=-1/171 AC 30 AG11 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Black Demon b on Kalinn ~ 
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  
-195/171 AC 30 AI14 ~ DEAD Black Demon d on Fury 

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-90/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ DEAD Red Demon B 
.-106/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-81/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon E 
..-86/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon F 
..-89/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon G prone next to Shadow 
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
*-111*/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ DEAD Red Demon I 
..-80/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ UNCONSCIOUS Red Demon J GrCmd affected 

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                   outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim       light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do the  effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 27, 2014)

Once the black creature fell to the ground Aradra let out a sigh of relief, before turning towards Fury and saying "Daylily and Borric are as bad off as you are, but still alive.  Shadow is slightly injured, but he's had much worse before. Relic and Kutholiam are both unharmed. They are most likely taking care of those 3 now."

Looking around at the rest of the group, the solider takes note of the injuries on those front liners, before saying "Follow me, I think it's safer to be a larger group right now, and we can heal up together. I will warn you, the next room is full of bloodshed.  Kalinn, once you've recovered your sword I need your help with something."

Once everyone appears ready, Aradra will lead the group back to where he left Shadow.

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2014)

[section]

Frost allows the demon-rage to slip from her, and sags momentarily in fatigue before taking a firm hold on Winterbite's hilt and pulling him free with a mighty wrench. She nods at the ranger. "Of course, Aradra. You have but to ask.". Kalinn looks at the sticky demon ichor on her blade with disgust and runs her hand along the length, floating it just a half inch away, and speaks a few brief Draconic syllables. The tarry substance sloughs off, falling to the floor in brittle flakes.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Rolled five times in one as I wasn't sure how many it would take and didn't want to keep going back. Turns out she got it on the first one, even Fatigued! Cast _Prestidigitation_ to get the tar off.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 27, 2014)

With a small nod Aradra looks at Fury and then at Arianna "Since the two of you are flying, I can also use your help as well.  There is a body we need to take down in the other room, and with 4 people we can get it down relatively quickly."

He leads the way to where he saw the poor man strung up by the lance in the other room.
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 27, 2014)

Moving forward, Anaerion spies another statue similar to the one in the front entrance.  Gliding over to it, he peers down at the name, hoping that he can figure out exactly who the statue was of.

Meanwhile, the bodyless Malkovian continues with "So, that was closer than we wanted eh?  Probably shouldn't have split the party, don't ya think?  Isn't that what all those wise guys say?  Never split the party?"
[sblock=Actions]
Malkvoian being a troll as usual.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2014)

Daylily breathes deeply and exhales, his barbaric vigor leaving him.  He stumbles a bit, but the fact that he's even on his feet is incredible, give the tar, blood, and miscellaneous demonic fluids he's covered in.  "Hahhhhh ... good fights, there."   He accepts the old priests healing magic with a nod, then retrieves his weapon, which has reverted to a glaive-guisarme.

[sblock=OOC]Dropping rage and staying on feet from Diehard as that dude heals him.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: -14/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 8/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods in response to Aradra and lets his boots propel himself after the ranger just above the floor much like he has seen Arianna do.

"I agree with Kalinn.  Whatever you need."  He tilts his head in a sort of half-shrug.  "And I think Anaerion's eerie voice is right: the sooner we get back together the better.  Oh, we won this battle all right but I'm feeling a bit tender at the moment."

He grins but there is a strained quality to it.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Follow Aradra.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 25
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol begins examining the bodies of the demons.  If he finds one that is still living he crushes its skull with a mallet-like fist.  If they have anything that looks valuable he'll collect it.  Elenka helps in order to speed the search.  Once finished they will go to the next room where Aradra has led and rejoin the main body of adventurers.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Coup de Grace any unconscious demons.  Search.

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 32 (+4 Mage Armor, +4 Shield)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC), Shield (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





“Gah! Sonuvabitch!” Borric exclaimed when Giantslayer would not come free on the first yank.  Growling, he muscles bulged and grew taut as he tried harder and pulled the spiked ball free.

The mithral headed weapon was still sticky with tar and he looked up as the others followed Aradra back to join them. He quickly took note of the battered and bloody state of a few of them as well.

The gruff warrior remarked in reply to the elven warrior that looked worse than he felt, “Good fight!? Bloody hell! I think I died a few moments ago, for fook’s sake. Sheeeeeet, you got any strong drink on you, Daylily?”

[sblock=Crunch]CMB to free flail (1d20+16=22)
CMB to free flail (1d20+16=30)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin & Haste -> *34 now*
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 36
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Haste (8r)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2014)

[section]
Bren walks into the central room with Aradra, Kalinn and Fury, taking stock of the condition of everyone in the party as he does so. "Good fight or not, as you will, it _was_ expensive both in terms of health and of resources. I can surely do something about the . . . um . . . health issues. Let's all gather in this central room and see what we have. Perhaps our guide can help with the healing as well."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move into the central room with the others, talk.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn follows Aradra into the central room, rage flickering in her icy blue eyes as the strung up corpse comes into view.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Help Aradra get the corpse down.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2014)

Drev does a bit of bashing to be sure the beasts are dead.  Looking at the aftermath, there is not much to find.  The red demons were not much for clothing or pockets.  The longspears they carried look average. But, the black ones seem to have at least brought a few toys with them out of the abyss.  Their breastplate armor is of fine quality and the two shortswords each that each has look to be of exceptional quality.  Prying the weapons out of their dead hands may be worth the effort. Upon seeing the quality, Elenka wiggles her fingers, recites a few words, and sees that the armor is merely just good quality, while the shortswords are each enchanted. 

Arianna, Frost, Aradra and follow Aradra.  In the large chamber, a statue of a mounted knight, horse rearing and lance pointed up, has been defaced with blood and excrement. The body of a young squire is impaled on the lance. Another grouping of statuary depicts three priests standing back-to-back in a circle, arms locked together. It is similarly defaced and thick iron spikes have been hammered into their eyes, creating a spider-web pattern of cracks marring their noble faces.

The quartet work to extricate the squire from the lance.  Unfortunately, this man was tortured and killed a while ago and the only saving he is going to receive is from one of the senior priests.  

Even tired and sliced up as he is, Daylily is able to pull his weapon free of the tar monster. 

When hearing the others in the next room, the old priest steps out a bit.  Seeing the squire, "A shame about Gadrick." 

When Breninyr mentions healing, "Well, if there isn't a straggler in our way down this other hall, Astil may be able to provide us with some help." 

[sblock=Anaerion]A marble statue of a man on a throne stands watch over this chamber. Tear-like stains run down his face from the copper crown fused to his head. The passage to the south is choked with rubble.
In Celestial, the statue’s plaque reads, “Naimar—Sentinel of Truth.”[/sblock][sblock=Status Rounds 7-9]CMD 28 to pull your weapons free from the dead tarry demodands
.15/117 AC 19+1-2+2 AL20 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, H 2r, AW 5, PfE 3r  glaive ~  CMB to free weapon (1d20+17=33) succeeds
..83/83. AC 22+1 AL19 ~ Relic ~ MA 61r, Fly 31r, H 2r, 
..82/82. AC 21+1 AJ13 ~ Sylvain ~  H 2r, DV 1473r, MA 5516r, 
.25/108. AC 24+1 AC22 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1471r, H 2r, Fly 43r ~ Fly active
.41/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ Borric ~ H 2r, DV 1471r, +2 Heroism 450r, +2 BS 591r ~  has weapon now
..72/72. AC 17+1 AH11 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1471r/MA/OFl/1931r/DS/9102r/MC450r, H 2r  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AI15 ~ Elenka ~ H 2r, H 2r, DV 1472r, wand of CLW in other hand
..65/65. AC 25+1+4  AG11 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 5r, H 2r, MA 4280r, Gr Magic Fang 4899r, Shield 5r 
67^*2*/82^62 AC 30+1  AA22 ~ Arianna ~ H 2r, MA 1904r, GMF 18hr ~ 
119/164 AC 28+1 AC21 ~ Kalinn ~ H 2r, 
..80/80. AC 22+1 AE20 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7312r/MA 5513r, H 2r ~ 
116/116 AC 26+1 AB23 ~ Aradra ~ H 2r, DV 1471r, LS 13915r, ~ 
.93/112 AC 28+1  AJ21 ~ Shadow ~ H 2r, DV 1471r, GMF +2 13913r/MA 5514r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AI21 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1471r, scroll in hand, 


-194/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ 
-172/171 AC 30 AG11 ~ DEAD Black Demon b on Kalinn ~ CURB STOMPED by Drev
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  
-195/171 AC 30 AI14 ~ DEAD Black Demon d on Fury 

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-90/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ DEAD Red Demon B 
.-106/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-81--/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ DEAD Red Demon E 
..-86--/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ DEAD Red Demon F 
..-90/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ DEAD Red Demon G prone next to Shadow 
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
*-111*/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ DEAD Red Demon I 
..-80--/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ DEAD Red Demon J

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                    outside of that, candle light providing moderate or dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do the   effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric moved farther in and asked the priest, “Who or what is Astril?”

Then then he suggested to the archer, “Aradra, You should double-check that passage to make sure we don't have any more lurking back there.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *33 now*
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 36
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock][sblock=OOC Stuff]Borric move to AE21
He suggests Aradra go to AN25 to scout

I will be AFK for 4-5 days, but I don't think I need to have Borric do anything except get healed and have his weapon cleaned  with Prestidigitation during this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 29, 2014)

"Sticking together in the future is a definite point we need to remember," Syl grumbles as he surveys the remainder of the battlefield.  He re-jiggers his cloak, making sure Waltor was okay after all the excitement.



*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 30, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka bundles up the swords and stores them after returning to the rest of the group.

"The blades carried by the tarry demon-kind have some kind of enchantment and might be worth collecting."  She stops and looks around at the devastation wrought by the demons and gets a bit choked up when she sees the dead youth.  Despite the damage she tries to arrange his limbs to give him a bit of dignity in death.  "It's horrible what has happened here."  She stands, eyes flashing with indignation and rage.  "It's time we heal up our warriors and put an end to this.  Who is Astil?  Aradra, you should scout for us.  Drevezh'korol, Kalinn, you two seem the least injured of our warriors; you should take the lead."





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 30, 2014)

Relic quietly follows Aradra into the room, pale faced as he witnesses the atrocious scene. He remains near Daylily, wordlessly cleaning the tar from his weapon, waiting to see how much the warriors recover once any mass healing is dispensed. He then volunteers assistance activating their wans of healing to further close their wounds.

"This is only the beginning" he mutters, obviously shaken by the last battle. They had been so very near to defeat...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2014)

[section]

"I'm ready to move as soon as everyone's as healed up as they're going to get," Kalinn replies as she looks sadly at the tortured body of the young warrior.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 31, 2014)

Malkovian starts sputtering and spouting off.  "Who is Astil?  Who is Astil?  Weren't you paying attention?  They gave the long speeches, talking of her history.  They even did it in three different languages.  You must of been one of them that as snoring then.  St. Cayr Astil was their patron saint of mercy.  She was one of the original thirteen.  You remember the order has thirteen in charge right?"  The voice that is only as good as stories he can remember is having a bit of a tantrum at the moment.  

Kutholiam chuckles.  "Don't get worked up.  Few listen to the sermons.  That is why we repeat them so often." 

"Now, if that way is clear, one of her gifts may help up." 

Aradra, taking cautious looks and rounding the corner, yes, the way to the southeast is clear.  Shadow follows close on his heels, hoping to not loose sight of master again.   In fact, there are not broken urns or tracked dust in this chamber.  

Kutholiam follows down the hallway.  "Well, good.  This is very good.   All of you, come this way.  Touch the statue and if you are good of heart and soul, she will rejuvenate you."

The centerpiece of the room, carved from the surrounding bedrock, depicts an angelic woman cradling a wounded knight, wiping his face with a cloth. 

 [sblock=Status].15/117 AC 19+1-2+2 AL20 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1, AW 2, glaive ~  CMB to free weapon (1d20+17=33) succeeds
..83/83. AC 22+1 AL19 ~ Relic ~ MA 58r, Fly 28r, 
..82/82. AC 21+1 AJ13 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1470r, MA 5513r, 
.25/108. AC 24+1 AC22 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1468r, Fly 40r ~ Fly active
.41/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ Borric ~ DV 1468r, +2 Heroism 447r, +2 BS 588r ~  has weapon now
..72/72. AC 17+1 AH11 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1468r/MA/OFl/1928r/DS/9099r/MC447r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AI15 ~ Elenka ~DV 1468r, 
..65/65. AC 25+1+4  AG11 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ H 2r, MA 4277r, Gr Magic Fang 4896r, Shield 2r 
67^*2*/82^62 AC 30+1  AA22 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1901r, GMF 18hr ~ 
119/164 AC 28+1 AC21 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22+1 AE20 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7309r/MA 5510r ~ 
116/116 AC 26+1 AB23 ~ Aradra ~DV 1468r, LS 13912r, ~ 
.93/112 AC 28+1  AJ21 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1468r, GMF +2 13910r/MA 5513r, 
.,??/??.. AC 15 AI21 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1468r, scroll in hand, 


-194/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ 
-172/171 AC 30 AG11 ~ DEAD Black Demon b on Kalinn ~ CURB STOMPED by Drev
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  
-195/171 AC 30 AI14 ~ DEAD Black Demon d on Fury 

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-90/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ DEAD Red Demon B 
.-106/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-81--/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ DEAD Red Demon E 
..-86--/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ DEAD Red Demon F 
..-90/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ DEAD Red Demon G prone next to Shadow 
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
*-111*/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ DEAD Red Demon I 
..-80--/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ DEAD Red Demon J

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                     outside of that, candle light providing moderate or  dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do the    effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 31, 2014)

Daylily seems somewhat horrified by Borric's suggestion.  "Drinkings?  Now?  There is serious fights goings on.  Drinking is for laters."  He turns toward Relic.  "Oyeh, Elder Storyteller, you is have the magic stick?  Can you usings it a bit?  And we haves a good fightings finally.  Hah."   It takes some time and the wand is getting uncomfortably warm, but after a minute, the barbarian is beginning to look healthy again.

[sblock=OOC]CLW Wand. 10 taps to start straight up, then one by one after. (10d8+10=46)
Another 8 CLW (8d8+8=46)
2 more I think (2d8+2=5)
and since those sucked (2d8+2=12)

22 taps all told for 109, putting him at 124/130.
 @_*Satin Knights*_ How much rage/boot haste did he end up using?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: -124/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 146/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x22
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 1, 2014)

"Everyone injured, gather around me first," the witch barks out to the group.  He proceeded to heal all of the injured with one of his hexes.

OOC:  [sblock]. Syl will use his healing hex on all the injured to save spells and channels.  He can give everyone who needs it a Cure Moderate Wounds spell from his hex.  Go ahead and roll the hit points recovered, and let me know who uses it, so I can mark off the Hex used for each specific person.[/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 1, 2014)

Kutholiam quick steps it out of the back hallways to the large room when people start whipping around wands and the witch was calling forth everyone.  

"Stop! Stop!  Sheesh, do I have to use small words with you guys?"

"Healing ... Rock ... This ... Way,"  as he throws both arms out and points down the hallway he just came from. 
"Only ... heals ... good ... moral ... people."  

The librarian seems more perturbed than Malkovian's previous outburst. "Now if that doesn't work for you, _*then*_ we will figure out what other resources we have and use them."


----------



## jbear (Apr 1, 2014)

Relic coughs slightly embarrassed as he raises the wand to heal Daylily. "Err ... I think everyone understood. Daylilly is a lot smarter than people give him credit for. You see, I think we just assumed that as you said it would heal good and moral folk ... well ..." Relic cough again and shifts to his other foot and then back again. "Well ... it seemed like a waste of time... Daylily, do you want to try the statue first?"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury bursts out in laughter but walks over to the statue of St. Cayr Astil and places one hand upon it as directed by Kutholiam.  He looks at the priest as he does so and grins.

"I'm afraid you've fallen in with a lot of miscreants and reprobates."






• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]To the statue!  And prove he's actually a nice (but somewhat unpredictable) guy.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 25
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2014)

[section]
Smiling at the good natured banter, Bren joins Fury at the statue and reaches out to touch it reverently. Though the Gods of this place are not his patrons, the presence of any Divine creature is still exalting to the priest.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn follows Fury and Bren, brushing the statue lightly with a bloody palm as she passes.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 1, 2014)

When Orlando places his hand on the statue, a great rush of healing energy runs through his body and several of his wounds close up, but not all of them.  "Again." Kutholiam says.  Touching the statue again, almost all of the wounds are healed.  "Again, she won't mind."  The third time brings Orlando back to full health and vigor.  Not bad for a man that on his way to meeting is maker only minutes ago. 

Kalinn's wounds are washed away too by the statue.  

As it was suspected, when Daylily touches the statue, it was only cold stone.  "Okay, Okay, you were right.  And wands are our best resources to spend first, because this is going to be a long, uphill battle."  He lets Relic go to work with the wand bringing the mighty elf back to full form.  "Those of you with ranged healing, save it as your most precious, for it is the most useful.  If I had not altered my breath of life when I prayed this morning, the patron of shirtless women would not have come back from the grave." as he gives a dirty look at Borric.  "Do you have a healing wand with you?" as he gets back to business.  When Borric pulls one out of his pack, the old priest starts using it on him to restore Borric's health as well. 

While the statue does heal the mermaid's wounds, it does nothing for Teq Oola, the living battle armor.  She pulls out a wand and starts repairing his damage as well.  

"Now, I have one scroll of calling back the dead to fight some more.  But, that one I need to be touching the body.  So, don't run too far ahead of your healer if you expect him to save you."

Aradra pulls out a wand and heals up a couple of wounds that Shadow received during the battle as well. 

[sblock=Status]Maximized Cure Serious Wounds (39 hp) with each touch.
.28+97=125/130 AC 19+1-2+2 AL20 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1glaive-guisarme ~  Rage used 4 rds (rds 2-5), 20 taps, (I was a level low on HPs you did have, so last two taps not needed)
..83/83. AC 22+1 AL19 ~ Relic ~ MA 38r, Fly 8r, 
..82/82. AC 21+1 AJ13 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1450r, MA 5493r, 
.25+39+39+39=108/108. AC 24+1 AC22 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1448r, Fly 20r ~ Fly active
.41+71=112/116 AC 30+1H+2BS+3CE AL21 ~ Borric ~ DV 1448r, +2 Heroism 427r, +2 BS 568r ~ 12 CLWs from wand (12d8+12=71)
..72/72. AC 17+1 AH11 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1448r/MA/OFl/1908r/DS/9079r/MC427r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18+1 AI15 ~ Elenka ~DV 1448r, 
..65/65. AC 25+1+4  AG11 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4257r, Gr Magic Fang 4876r,  
67+39^*2*+35+22=82^59/82^62 AC 30+1  AA22 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1881r, GMF 18hr ~ Lesser Rejuv Eidolon wand charges (6d10+6=35) Lesser Rejuv Eidolon wand charges (4d10+4=22)
119+39+39=164/164 AC 28+1 AC21 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22+1 AE20 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7289r/MA 5490r ~ 
116/116 AC 26+1 AB23 ~ Aradra ~DV 1448r, LS 13892r, Adaption 32r ~ 
.93+5+7+9=112/112 AC 28+1  AJ21 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1448r, GMF +2 13890r/MA 5493r, CLW wand on Shadow (1d8+1=5) CLW wand on Shadow (1d8+1=7) CLW wand on Shadow (1d8+1=9)
.,??/??.. AC 15 AI21 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1448r, 


-194/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon a ~ CMD 42 (46 vs. disarm) ~ 
-172/171 AC 30 AG11 ~ DEAD Black Demon b on Kalinn ~ CURB STOMPED by Drev
-192/171 AC 30 AK21 ~ DEAD Black Demon c  
-195/171 AC 30 AI14 ~ DEAD Black Demon d on Fury 

-115/73 AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon A
..-90/73 AC 19 AK20 ~ DEAD Red Demon B 
.-106/73. AC 19 AL20 ~ DEAD Red Demon C 
.-119/73. AC 19 AJ13 ~ DEAD Red Demon D 
..-81--/73. AC 19 AJ14 ~ DEAD Red Demon E 
..-86--/73. AC 19 AI13 ~ DEAD Red Demon F 
..-90/73. AC 19 AJ20 ~ DEAD Red Demon G prone next to Shadow 
-118/73. AC 19 AJ21 ~ Spattered DEAD Red Demon H 
*-111*/73. AC 19 AI15 ~ DEAD Red Demon I 
..-80--/73. AC 19 AG12 ~ DEAD Red Demon J

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                      outside of that, candle light providing moderate or   dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
Dark blue X: unconscious
Red X: dead[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 1, 2014)

Daylily nods at Relic.  "Is much generous praisings, Elder.  Thanks you."  He turns to Kurodan.  "Jiragan does not believing your good and moral, because in your good and moral, there is no places for the Trickster and the Hunter in the Darkness."  He makes a six-pointed sign across his chest.  

[sblock=OOC]Cure moderate hex (2d8+10=23)[/sblock]

That's (I think) 4 taps off the total, over and above the 2 from before.  So 16 taps all told and full health?[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Despite the irreverent face Fury likes to present, upon being healed the rogue bows his head briefly and mutters thanks to Saint Astil.  He takes a deep breath and pokes fingers through the rent in his shirt to feel around where the black sword pierced his body and nearly killed him.

"Not even a scar."

While the healing is going on for the others Fury finds a bit of clear wall and leans up against it waiting until it is all done.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

While the healing is going on Elenka squeezes past the statue dragging Drevezh'korol and the bundled swords behind her to have a little discussion with Anaerion, Sylvain, and Arianna who all happen to be in one corner though she doesn't exclude anyone from coming over and joining in.

"I pulled these swords from the black demons when Drev was making sure they were all dead.  I left the breastplates behind; it was too much to carry.  Even though they were of good craftsmanship they weren't magical.  The swords *are* and I've taken a brief look at them."  She smiles and unwraps the bundle Drevezh'korol presents for examination.  "I thought you all could help me take a look at them and discern what sort of power we are dealing with."

Elenka will cast her detect magic again and study the swords.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]K (Arcana) to determine school of magic (1d20+5=23)
Spellcraft to identify properties (1d20+11=22)
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2014)

Elenka takes a good look at the swords and the aura's are different on each of them.  There is only one that she is sure of, a heartseeker.  A nasty blade, used by thieves because it finds it's way to the target's heart even if the wielder is not seeing the target clearly.

[sblock=Ids]
Demodand B's Right 23 missed, need a 24, conjuration based
Demodand B's Left 22 success +1 Heartseeker shortsword
Demodand D's Right need a 24, necromantic based, Spellcraft ID 2nd (1d20+5=13) missed
Demodand D's Left  need a 25, illusion based, Spellcraft for other two (1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=8) missed

The other black beasts probably had nice weapons too. Well, they are probably still out there in the demodand's cold hands waiting to be pried free.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 2, 2014)

Malkovian continued with his little history lesson, and Anaerion could feel how excited he was.  "Listen carefully, in case you didn't hear it earlier today.  There 13 original order members. Mendikarr (which should sound familiar.  That was his statue we first saw), Guenarog,  Naimar (his statue is over there where we fought), Arymril, Amrith, Kaspin, Trebin, Cayr Astil (who is right now healing the good people's wounds), Kenabres, Eterrius,  Hulmun, Shappok and Nestrin.  There were* ALWAYS* 13 people in honor of these 13 founders for the past 1300 years, as one grows old they would be replaced."

Meanwhile, Anaeiron moves over to help Elenka, and tries to identify the other 3 swords.  Once done, he moves over to the other 4 that Aradra's group defeated to look for any magical items amongst them.
[sblock=Actions]
Detect Magic, followed by 7 Spellcraft rolls for those not ID
1d20+21=40,  1d20+21=33, 1d20+21=22, 1d20+21=31, 1d20+21=25, 1d20+21=38,  1d20+21=41
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 72 Current: 72
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
Dimensional Steps: 300/300 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 2, 2014)

Once Shadow was back to top form, Aradra moves to keep watch on the only exit not explored yet.
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 + 1 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2014)

Anaerion is able to figure out the enchantment purposes of all of the rest of the blades, except one.  It happens to be the blade that was stinging Fury so badly.

Aradra sneaks back out into the large chamber and carefully peeks around the corner of the next hallway.  So far, there is no activity there.
[sblock=IDs]
Demodand B +1 planar, +1 heart seeker
Demodand D unknown (illusion DC 25), +1 menacing
Demodand A +1 keen, +1 menacing
Demodand C +1 cruel, +1 mimetic
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury moves over next to Sylvain where all the wizarding types are studying the blades.  He listens for a while as they talk shop then turns to Sylvain.

"What about you, Sylvain?  Think you can figure out what that last blade does?  I'd really like to know what the blade that nearly gutted me like a fish does."





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Looks like, based on your previous note, that you had us retrieve the other blades.  If so, thanks.  If not, Fury will collect them.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 3, 2014)

Syl takes a look at that last sword that was bedeviling the group.  "Nice cache of weapons, isn't it?  I bet our guys could make hay with those.  I'd advise you to avoid the pointy end from now on Fury,"  Syl laughed, relieved that his friend was okay after the heated battle.  He studies the blade carefully.  Thankfully, he recognized its enchantment, and explained it to the others.

Spellcraft 1d20+21=39



*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric was not surprised that the statue had nothing for him or Daylily. But he was surprised the barbarian elf had no liquor on him.

He cared nothing for the dirty look or the lectures on the 13 and watched the arcane members look at the magical weapons. They were not his sort of weapons and he was still going to use Giantslayer.

“Is anyone actually going to use those blades? If not, examine them later and stow them away in a pack so we can get moving.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *33 now*
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 36
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 4, 2014)

Sylvain figures out why Orlando had such a painful time going toe to toe with the creature.  The last mystery blade was a +1 vicious shortsword.  It bites the victim as well as the wielder.


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sylvain tossed the sword to Fury after telling the others about its properties.  He figured that Fury had felt the bite, so he was entitled to the blade.  "Be careful with it. It takes almost as much from the wielder as it does from the target!"



*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2014)

[section]
"Well, I'll not be needing the blades, and unless I miss my guess none will be to Kalinn's liking either. Borric's right - take what you want and stow the rest, and let's get moving."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 6, 2014)

Relic eyes the blades from afar. There were enough experts to discover their powers so he felt no need to interfere. Once the identification is complete he does make a comment before the group moves on. "If we encounter any more of those sticky beasts each warrior should carry a second weapon. Daylilly's final blow with his cestus and my spell should have felled the tar demon ... but it fought on. That means that they were resistant to something else ... my guess is magic. So, if you find yourself somehow disarmed you will thank your lucky stars you carry a second magical blade ... or two. If the fallen tar demons have more weapons we should take them too. No doubt these beasts will have other ways of disarming their foes. It is better to be prepared for such a situation. A few moments lost now may mean we do not lose the battle altogether. But indeed, we should hurry." Relic follows behind swiftly when the group moves on.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 6, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods as he accepts the blade from Sylvain.  He hefts it in his hand feeling the weight of it compared to his dagger and his rapier.  Finally he nods and straps it to his back so that the handle sticks up where he can reach it if he is disarmed.

"Thanks, Syl.  Not sure I care to carry a blade that bites me back but Nevyn is right, a back-up blade might be handy.  And I'll carry that one, too.  The menacing one.  I know that magic; I have it on my dagger."  He affixes a makeshift harness for that blade as well then turns and looks to the others gathered around.  "Ok.  I'm ready."

Fury pads out of the room moving with the grace of a hunting cat towards the intersection and the hall that they haven't passed down yet.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 6, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

If no one else plans to carry one of the swords as a back-up Elenka will wrap them up again, store them, and follow the others on their way.






. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn nods at the Elder's wisdom, and accepts one of the blades for herself as well. She straps it to the belt at her waist, then indicates her readiness to move on.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 6, 2014)

Once everyone was healed up and ready to proceed, and after all the magical items were identified, Syl fell in line behind the others.  He again remained silent, not wanting to give away any positions once the group started moving again.


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 7, 2014)

"The benefits of being an archer..." mumbles the soldier as the others acquire a secondary weaponry, still keeping an eye down the pathway.  

Once everyone was confirmed ready to go Aradra turns to the others and says "I'll go scout ahead.  Go ahead and follow me after a count to 30.  Anyone else wanting to follow, be sure to keep quiet." 

With a swish of his cloak, the solider seems to have vanished from sight again as Aradra creeps on ahead, as quietly as possible.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception/Stealth (Skill Focus Stealth in Effect still)
1d20+20=35, 1d20+25=37
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min)

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 7, 2014)

After successfully ID'ing the swords with the help of Elenka and Sylvian, Anaerion pulls out his spell book, and starts looking over his spells.  Deciding that another way to slow down the advance of demons would be good, as well as hopefully being able to reduce something to ash if needed to.  Noticing that the increase bonus from the haste spell has allowed a good number of victories, Anaerion also fits into his brain another haste spell.

[sblock=Actions]
With Fast Learner, memorize Haste, Quicken Web, and Disintegrate in the open level 3, and 2 of the level 6's.  I'm leaving that 3rd level 6 slot open for right now.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3+ Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)

Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19), Disintegrate, OPEN SLOT

Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 7, 2014)

Daylily watches Aradra head off, impressed.  "Hah!  I might makes Jiragan of him yets."  He follows the archer.  

[sblock=OOC]Stealth/Perception (1d20+18=22, 1d20+15=32)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 8, 2014)

"Okay.  The next hallway is a honor guard for the dead.   Yeah, the armor will look pretty, but it is just ceremonial stuff, so don't bother with it.  After that is stairs leading to the chapel above.  If the demons got in here, it is certain they have ransacked the chapel.  Once outside the chapel, were are in the lower baileys of the fort.  There will still be one wall to get over or through before we get to the castle.  I say it is probably four hundred feet of open ground we will have to cover between the chapel and the castle."

"Now, if we are ready?"  Kutholiam exits and curiously backtracks to the southwest.  Checking on the room there, a few tracks of dust are in the room, but the statue stands undamaged.  A marble-and-copper statue of a saint in plate mail holds a longsword in his right hand. His other, raised above his head palm up, holds a brass orb covered in studs.  

Muttering a prayer for a moment, Kutholiam gingerly removes the brass orb from its resting place.  Checking it over carefully, he appears satisfied and puts it in his pocket.    Turning back to see his audience, "Okay, now we can proceed." 

Leading the pack up through the carnage that was the left path, he stops and checks the marble statue sitting on a throne too.  For those that are not familiar with the tongue, “Naimar—Sentinel of Truth.”  He doesn't take anything from here.  He seems to just be surveying the damage and what he will have to have repaired in time, if he lives. 

Exiting east, Daylily and presumably Aradra are ahead.  He waits looking for a sign from the elven warrior before proceeding forward.

[sblock=Spellcraft]He cast Guidance.[/sblock][sblock=Status]
125/130 AC 19 AE23 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ 
..83/83. AC 22 AJ14 ~ Relic ~ MA 13r, 
..82/82. AC 21 AH13 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1425r, MA 5468r, 
108/108.AC 24 AC24 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1423r ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS+3CE AI14 ~ Borric ~ DV 1423r, +2 Heroism 402r, +2 BS 543r ~
..72/72. AC 17 AG14 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1423r/MA/OFl/1883r/DS/9054r/MC402r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AI13 ~ Elenka ~DV 1423r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4  AJ13 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4232r, Gr Magic Fang 4851r,  
82^59/82^62 AC 30+1  AJ17 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1866r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AI16 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AH15 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7264r/MA 5465r ~ 
116/116 AC 26 AD28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1423r, LS 13867r, Adaption 7r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  AF23 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1423r, GMF +2 13865r/MA 5468r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 AH17 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1423r, 


Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                       outside of that, candle light providing moderate or    dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do  the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





With everyone being advised to take secondary weapons, Borric shrugged. He had been known to be a walking arsenal before, even if he had been favoring his named flail most recently.

“Alright, I have plenty of extra strength to carry some of those weapons. Let me take that one and that one, before you tuck them away.”

The gruff fighter took two of the weapons (+1 Keen & +1 Planar) and clipped them onto his belt.

With his Giantslayer still in hand, he proceeded along in his place in line.

After hearing about the open ground they needed to cover, Borric asked, “What about using an illusion to cover us from observation? Or maybe a different sort of illusion to draw out the demons that are watching and we ambush them in the open?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *33 now*
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 112
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]Take +1 Keen & +1 Planar (Shortsword or Scimitar?)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 8, 2014)

Anaerion starts to reply to Borric's question "I know some demons can see through invisibility with ease, so using invisibility is out.  Other illusions MIGHT work, but unfortunately I did not prepare any.  How about you two?"  Looking towards Relic and Sylvian in specific.

"Most of what I have prepared are spells that will hinder and slow the demons down, and a few movement based spells not based on teleportation that will allow any front liner to move adjacent to a further away target. Drev has felt the use of that spell earlier.  I thought it useful to memorize another haste spell, seeing as we have been using it every combat so far. 

"I also have a spell that could force a demon back to the abyss, but if it fails it would do nothing.  If one of those black demondans show up again, it's better if we shake it's resolve before I try using that spell on one.  But, it will immediately banish them back if successful.

"If our scouts see another of those bird like vrocks, I have prepared a communal resist energy that might help reduce the amount of damage their dance of ruin did."

"In addition, Malkovian has a couple tricks up his sleeve, " "I don't have sleeves?" "Figure of speech.  Anyway, Malkovian can sometimes make a near miss a hit, which could be useful if you're about to land a killing blow or a critical attack. But, we are running out of those, so only if you feel it is needed.   Also, he can pull from my knowledge of creatures if I am to fall unconscious, but let us pray that doesn't happen. "

"Actually, Priest man, what is up with that studded round thing?  Why it so important we got lead the wrong way to go grab it?"

[sblock=Actions]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3+ Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19), Disintegrate (DC 22), OPEN SLOT

Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 8, 2014)

"Sorry guys, but illusions aren't my thing.  It might be a good idea to cast one of those Haste spells on us, so we could move quicker through the open area, if we can't hide our presence.  I'm not sure of how else to make it."


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 8, 2014)

"Nothing too special." Kutholiam replies.  "Just a holy hand grenade." he says with a grin.

[sblock=Aradra]The way looks clear down the next hallway and up the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 8, 2014)

Aradra eases up a little bit, and  turns to see Daylily and Fury close behind him.  "All clear.  Nothing as far as I can see.  Let's get the group round up and going onward then up the stairs.  Daylily, you want to take point on that one?"

[sblock=OOC]
--
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+17/+17/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min)

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 8, 2014)

"OOOH, like the ones from Antioch?  Nice!"

[sblock=Actions]
Because i had to.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3+ Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+20 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19), Disintegrate (DC 22), OPEN SLOT

Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 9, 2014)

As Ralic glides forward towards the scouts he rubs his bushy chin. "Yes, I could relearn the silent illusion spell I used on Daylilly before the ceremony. Then I could use a cantrip to give it sound. But as the others have said, it may be a waste of time on a demon. I am loathe to spend the magic on an off chance... If we see an opportunity for it to work, then fine. Until then I will hold off until the plan seems more feasable." He renews the power of the flight spell upon himself.


----------



## Systole (Apr 10, 2014)

Daylily nods.  "Is sure things."  He moves quietly down the hall, keeping to the shadows.  

[sblock=OOC]Stealth is +15.  Not sure if you want a new roll or want to keep using the old one.  Either is fine by me.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2014)

[section]
Bren keeps silent as the group moves forward, a pained expression on his usually cheerful face as he looks around at the wanton destruction caused by the demonic invasion.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move with the others, keeping an eye out for anything attacking that they might miss.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn holds back just a bit from the front, having first hand knowledge of Aradra's skills as a scout. When the soldier sends Daylily out to scout the front she keeps her peace as well . . . the Elf was a more-than-capable warrior. She strides along at the front of the main group, ready to defend them or to move forward to the fight if it presents itself there.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*CURRENT BLOCK*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +11

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 195/195
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 26 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 164/164
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 28
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +09

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 18/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+10/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 4/4 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2014)

[sblock=Aradra]As soon as you told Daylily it is clear to go ahead, you catch something out of the corner of your eye.  It is only the potion that Daylily gave you before that is allowing you to see it.  To you, it is kind of translucent, but to the others it would likely be invisible.  A tiny demon is inside the helm of the set of statue armor in the northeast corner.  It has a tiny crossbow pointed out the ear hole of the helm. 

While it has heard noises in the big room die down and expects something coming, it doesn't appear that it noticed you from its sniper spot yet.  Inside the helm, it would be a tough shot.

OOC: I screwed up who had taken the potion.  I thought Daylily had. Otherwise, you would have noticed last round. 
You have a surprise round on it, or could send Daylily after it to flush it like a bird dog and take a full round after it moves.[/sblock][sblock=Daylily]Peeking around the corner and looking ahead, the room looks clear.  Many metal skins stand as statues.  But, suddenly Aradra tenses up...[/sblock][sblock=Orlando]Aradra and Daylily were fairly relaxed in peeking around the corner, but all of a sudden Aradra froze...[/sblock]

The party moves up slowly and quietly, staying out of direct sight of the hallway the scouts have gone down.
[sblock=Status]125/130 AC 19 AD27 ~ Daylily ~  DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ Stealth (1d20+15=34) Perception (1d20+15=28)
..83/83. AC 22 AI16 ~ Relic ~ MA 12r, Fly 600r
..82/82. AC 21 AG19 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1422r, MA 5466r, 
108/108.AC 24 AC24 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1422r ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS+3CE AH19 ~ Borric ~ DV 1422r, +2 Heroism 401r, +2 BS 542r ~
..72/72. AC 17 AF18 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1422r/MA/OFl/1882r/DS/9053r/MC401r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AH17 ~ Elenka ~DV 1422r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4  AH18 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4231r, Gr Magic Fang 4850r,  
82^59/82^62 AC 30+1  AF20 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1865r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AF21 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AF19 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7263r/MA 5464r ~ 
116/116 AC 26 AD28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1422r, SI 246r, LS 13866r, Adaption 6r ~ Perception (1d20+20=39) Stealth (1d20+22=30)
112/112 AC 28  AE23 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1422r, GMF +2 13864r/MA 5467r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 AG20 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1422r, 


Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                        outside of that, candle light providing moderate or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind *
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric shrugged as the arcane experts weighed in on their expertise. 

“Alright, then I guess we just wait and see if there is a plan that will present itself.”

He moved along with the main group of infiltrators as they followed in the scouts’ footsteps.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *33 now*
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 112
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock] [sblock=OOC Question]The +1 Keen & +1 Planar  weapons, were they Shortsword or Scimitar?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]All eight of the weapons used by the demodands were short swords.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 11, 2014)

As loudly as he can, Aradra yells "*Sniper!*" before turning the corner, and aims not at the creature, but the helmet protecting it.  

[sblock=OOC]
I'll take the Surprise Action.  

Ararda's intent is to knock the helm off the statue, and allow a full attack on an uncovered creature. Not sure what kind of roll that would be?  Combat Maneuver?  Attack?

Aradra's D20 Roll: 1d20=13

Here is Aradra's bonues:
CMB:+14: 27
Attack: +17 w/ Deadly Aim (to knock it off) 30 to hit
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min)

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 8/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2014)

Aradra hollers, snaps a shot off and the clanking of metal hitting the floor echoes through the hallway.
[sblock=Combat round 1]
125/130 AC 19 AD27 ~ Daylily ~  DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ starting in stealth Init (1d20+3=5) nope
..83/83. AC 22 AI16 ~ Relic ~ MA 12r, Fly 600r
..82/82. AC 21 AG19 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1422r, MA 5466r, 
108/108.AC 24 AC24 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1422r ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS+3CE AH19 ~ Borric ~ DV 1422r, +2 Heroism 401r, +2 BS 542r ~
..72/72. AC 17 AF18 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1422r/MA/OFl/1882r/DS/9053r/MC401r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AH17 ~ Elenka ~DV 1422r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4  AH18 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4231r, Gr Magic Fang 4850r,  
82^59/82^62 AC 30+1  AF20 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1865r, GMF 18hr ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AF21 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AF19 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7263r/MA 5464r ~ 
116/116 AC 26 AD28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1422r, SI 246r, LS 13866r, Adaption 6r ~ Sunder knocked the helmet off,  Pin shot (20 traps the creature) (1d20=11), creature wasn't trapped in the helm, Initiative (1d20+8=15)
112/112 AC 28  AE23 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1422r, GMF +2 13864r/MA 5467r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 AG20 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1422r, 

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature loose on the ground, Initiative (1d20+12=29), Aradra sees a double move up the stairs

Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                         outside of that, candle light providing moderate  or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 11, 2014)

Knowing that Shadow's noes can smell it out if he can wound it, Aradra clicks his heels once, hoping that the boost in his speed will give him the advantage.

"It's running up the stairs!" is the last thing that is said before the archer disappears after sprinting after it.

[sblock=Round 1]
Free: Burn a round of haste boots
Move: 70' up the stairs.

If Aradra can see it, then Standard Action to attack it w/ Deadly Aim (+21-4+1 = +18; 1d8+11)
1d20+18=33, 1d8+11=18
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min)

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 11, 2014)

Daylily sighs, seeing Aradra speeding off.  "Is better to hurries," he calls back to the group.  "I am think we Arrdara is about to jump in many trap."  He clicks his boots and takes off after the archer. 

[sblock=OOC]Click and double move past Aradra, hoping to catch up to or possibly box in whatever just ran away.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 11, 2014)

_Master running.  Master found something. Follow Master_.

The black wolf follows after Daylily and Aradra, wondering what the 2 of them are running after.

[sblock=Round 1]
Shadow will double move to follow Aradra and Daylily (100')
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min)

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 12, 2014)

"Those fools running all foolishly up there are going to get themselves killed!  They have lost all sense, forgetting about all the ambushes that could be set up."

Syl waits, wanting the safety of the group, before deciding how best to move, whether to follow slowly and safely, or to join the boondoggle and run forward willy nilly.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Without seeing what is going on, Fury only knows what Aradra has yelled: a fleeing sniper.  And while he may agree with Sylvain in principle, Fury has never let principles get in his way of his fun.  He darts after the two warriors.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Double Move to W28-ish.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka knows that her strength, other than her companion, Drevezh'korol, is in strengthening others.  And so she takes off into a trot after the others, at least trying to keep the three advancing scouts in sight.  And with Aradra yelling she doesn't bother trying to keep quiet.  Drevezh'korol thumps along after her.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Double Move advance.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn briefly considers the Witch-man's cautions; with many of the group's capable warriors moving after the sniper already she decides to stay with the main body. She moves just a little ahead of the mass so she'll have room to maneuver if they are ambushed.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 4/4 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2014)

[section]
Bren holds his place within the main group, moving along with them and prepared to bolster their defenses or to attack any foes that appear, as needed.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move with the others, keeping an eye out for anything attacking that they might miss.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric moved along with the others (double move), bringing up the rear guard should anything come up on them from behind.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *33 now*
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 112
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 15, 2014)

Relic cautiously flies up behind the others.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 15, 2014)

"You would think that the trained military guy would at least know to wait for back up..." Malkovian says aloud as Anaerion follows the rest of the group towards the only known exit.
[sblock=Actions]
Double Moving w/ group.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3+ Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+11+1+4 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)

Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19), Disintegrate, OPEN SLOT

Arcane Bond: Available
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 15, 2014)

Aradra chases after the sniper down the hallway and sees it fly up a stairway at the end of the hall.  Daylily, with jungle cat speed and grace, rushes past him and gets to the top of the stairs.  Even though there is plenty more spring in his step, there is the problem that the last crystal of light in the hall downstairs is not giving him seeings past the the stairs he is on.  Ahead sounds like a big room with beasties moving about, but no light to showing where they are.  

Being at the bottom of the stairs, Aradra can see in an upward trajectory that the room opens into a large chapel with a thirty foot ceiling and nothing is directly in front of Daylily at the moment.  The lumbering wolf is not letting master get out of sight again now that chasing is happening.

[sblock=Combat round 2]
125/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~  DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ room is pitch black and has beasties in it
..83/83. AC 22 AA30 ~ Relic ~ MA 11r, Fly 599r
..82/82. AC 21 AD26 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1421r, MA 5465r, 
108/108.AC 24 X29 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1421r ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS AD25 ~ Borric ~ DV 1421r, +2 Heroism 400r, +2 BS 541r ~
..72/72. AC 17 Z30 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1421r/MA/OFl/1881r/DS/9052r/MC400r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AD27 ~ Elenka ~DV 1421r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4  AD28 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4230r, Gr Magic Fang 4849r,  
82^59/82^62 AC 30  W29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1864r, GMF 10318r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AA29 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AC29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7261r/MA 5462r ~ 
116/116 AC 26 P29 ~ Aradra ~DV 1421r, SI 245r, LS 13865r, Adaption 5r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  Q29 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1421r, GMF +2 13863r/MA 5466r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 AD29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1421r, 

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                          outside of that, candle light providing moderate   or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps  to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 15, 2014)

Aradra stopped the base of the stairs, and watched as the creature gets out of his shot range.  "Damnit...DAYLILY! FALL BACK!"

Turning around to see the rest of the party on their way Aradra quickly says "There is an invisible creature in there somewhere. Wanted to wound it so Shadow could track it, but it got away. It's fast.  Very fast.  Be on your guard."  
[sblock=Round 2]
Delay for now.  I want to see if Daylily DOES fall back.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min)

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I was wondering why Daylily has no darkvision. Did he not receive the spell from Relic? (Sorry I can´t remember. It just seemed strange to me because Relic usually looks out for Daylily first and then everyone else.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 16, 2014)

[sblock=ooc] Here shows that Relic was a bit away from the door and rushing at the time to get buffs up before the door was opened. Daylily has been running without darkvision, but there has been continual light torches/candles until now.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







> Having just levelled Relic casts Fly on himself which he can now do at will. (10 minutes; Fly speed 60 ft; Fly skill +19+5=+24)
> Move to Daylily and use Wand of Align Weapon to align to good, then to Orlando to do the same, and then to Aradra.
> Then cast Darkvision Communal with Lesser Rod of Extend: Provides 20 hrs of Darkvision 60 ft to distribute between those that will benefit, having no means of their own to see in the dark. (Relic can see in the dark so does not cast it on himself)
> He will cast Bless positioning himself so that all benefit from the +1 morale bonus just before Daylily opens the door
> ...



 As we were in a more free form moment of the game I thought that I was able to do all of the buffs that I described in my post above. I know it doesn't stated clearly that I specifically went back to Daylily, but I did move to Daylily first to align weapon; Relic was not afraid of nearing the door to reach Daylily. He was able to fly so I imagined him mobile enough to go around and affect each of his companions that would benefit from Darkvision. Daylily would be, as he usually is, his primary concern. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury moves up just behind Daylily.  Wearing his goggles of the night the dark room should pose no problem for him.  If it does, he would be very concerned...





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move to catch up with Daylily.  Fury has Darkvision from his goggles but I think is also noted as a benefactor of Relic's spell.  Since things were rushed at that point in time I'm adding an INT check to see if Fury remembered he was a target of that spell.  INT check (1d20+1=19)  Or should that be a Spellcraft check?  Either way, I leave that to you, SK.  Regardless, he'll need to figure out Daylily can't see before he would hand over his goggles for him to use.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 18, 2014)

[sblock=Orlando]Since your eye level is about the height of Daylily's boots, you get to see part of the room ahead...

The keep’s chapel is ripe with the stench of unspeakable carnage. Human bodies stripped naked, their flesh marred with dozens of puncture wounds swollen into purplish oozing welts, lie propped against the walls. Gore spatters the floor, benches, and wall-panels painted with life-size portraits of saints. At various heights, dozens more corpses spiked to the high rafters leak ichorous stains down upon the deadpan portraits, anointing them in blood. Behind the pulpit, a staircase ascends in a steep curve to a choir loft.

A wild-eyed knight wearing plate mail and bearing the crest of Saint Mendikarr stands at the pulpit. His flesh quivers and twitches of its own accord as he brandishes a heavy tower shield that a young man is cruelly nailed to.

OOC: Yes, you realize you got hit with the spell, even though it was redundant with your goggles.  I will call it a move action to take them off.
[sblock=You See]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]
Orlando gets far enough up the stairs to see above the floor line and some of what awaits the party in the dark.  

[sblock=OOC]While you thought Relic had time to get around and make a lot of buff preperations, there was actually a four round surprise trigger coming that interrupted him.  He didn't get to finish off the Bless either.  If it wasn't for Kalinn looking through the door without opening it, that fight would have stared with a crash and trample through all the casters on the stairs.  

I am going to keep Daylily as having missed the Communal Darkvision due to holding the door.  At the moment, it has saved him from running too far ahead and being gangpiled before the rest of you caught up.  I have been doing all the work of keeping up on the green buff timers.  If it hasn't been noticed this long, it is going to stand as is.  Chaos happens. [/sblock][sblock=Combat mid round 2]
125/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~  DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ room is pitch black and has beasties in it
..83/83. AC 22 AA30 ~ Relic ~ MA 11r, Fly 599r
..82/82. AC 21 AD26 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1421r, MA 5465r, 
108/108.AC 24 X29 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1421r ~ moved
112/116 AC 30+2BS AD25 ~ Borric ~ DV 1421r, +2 Heroism 400r, +2 BS 541r ~
..72/72. AC 17 Z30 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1421r/MA/OFl/1881r/DS/9052r/MC400r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AD27 ~ Elenka ~DV 1421r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4  AD28 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4230r, Gr Magic Fang 4849r,  
82^59/82^62 AC 30  W29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1864r, GMF 10318r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 AA29 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 AC29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7261r/MA 5462r ~ 
116/116 AC 26 P29 ~ Aradra ~DV 1421r, SI 245r, LS 13865r, Adaption 5r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  Q29 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1421r, GMF +2 13863r/MA 5466r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 AD29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1421r, 

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                           outside of that, candle light providing moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of merging maps   to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury turns away from the carnage and puts a hand against the wall to support himself as he sags and struggles to not lose his lunch.

"Wait, Daylily, before you go charging in there.  I think we'll need the others' help to deal with this.  That knight must be possessed.  Or worse."






• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]I think it took Fury a double move to catch up to Daylily so goggles will have to wait until next round.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 19, 2014)

Syl continues to move forward with the rest of the group, daring not to stand out of e crowd, in the case of a demonic ambush.  He didn't even issue his normal warnings, as he already knew something was amiss.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn moves forward and up the stairs, stepping out ahead of the pack to do so. She moves up just as far as she needs to in order to see into the area where the scouts are looking.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 4/4 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2014)

[section]
Breninyr moves toward the front of the huddle, but stays with them, as the more martial types move up to have a look-see.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move with the others, keeping an eye out for anything attacking that they might miss.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 19, 2014)

[sblock=Kalinn and Arianna]Moving ahead or over top Daylily so as not to be squeezed in the doorway with him...

The keep’s chapel is ripe with the stench of unspeakable carnage. Human  bodies stripped naked, their flesh marred with dozens of puncture wounds  swollen into purplish oozing welts, lie propped against the walls. Gore  spatters the floor, benches, and wall-panels painted with life-size  portraits of saints. At various heights, dozens more corpses spiked to  the high rafters leak ichorous stains down upon the deadpan portraits,  anointing them in blood. Behind the pulpit, a staircase ascends in a  steep curve to a choir loft.

A wild-eyed knight wearing plate mail and bearing the crest of Saint  Mendikarr stands at the pulpit. His flesh quivers and twitches of its  own accord as he brandishes a heavy tower shield that a young man is  cruelly nailed to.

The alter blocks the view behind it of things lower, off the stage platform.  The far right has a balcony (orange) that the other set of stairs had led to.

As Arianna moves in around Kalinn, the balbau stabs with his spear, missing wildly.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[/sblock]
Kalinn skirts around Daylily in the tight stairwell, while Arianna glides over the top, to get into the room and see the carnage that has occurred. 
[sblock=Combat Mid Round 2]
125/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~  DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ room is pitch black and has beasties in it
..83/83. AC 22 AA30 ~ Relic ~ MA 11r, Fly 599r
..82/82. AC 21 Y28 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1421r, MA 5465r,  double move forward
108/108.AC 24 X29 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1421r ~ double moved
112/116 AC 30+2BS AD25 ~ Borric ~ DV 1421r, +2 Heroism 400r, +2 BS 541r ~
..72/72. AC 17 Z30 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1421r/MA/OFl/1881r/DS/9052r/MC400r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 AD27 ~ Elenka ~DV 1421r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4  AD28 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4230r, Gr Magic Fang 4849r,  
82^59/82^62 AC 30  M30 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1864r, GMF 10318r ~ flying double move 
164/164 AC 28 M29 ~ Kalinn ~ double move
..80/80. AC 22 AC29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7261r/MA 5462r ~ double move
116/116 AC 26 P29 ~ Aradra ~DV 1421r, SI 245r, LS 13865r, Adaption 5r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  Q29 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1421r, GMF +2 13863r/MA 5466r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 AD29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1421r, 

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ A
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                            outside of that, candle light providing  moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of  merging maps   to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka and Drevezh'korol move as far forward as they can hoping to catch up with the warriors so Elenka can cast some beneficial magics on them.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Double Move advance.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2014)

[section]

The warrior princess moves in on the Babau, swinging Winterbite in smooth, economical motions. ​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]5' Step to L29, Full Attack (1d20+17=29, 1d20+9=13) for Damage (2d6+20=29)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 4/4 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric was bringing up the rear, sticking closer to the mages. In the confines of the passage, there was not much room and he heard the call for the elven warrior to pull back. 

“If we are not forging ahead, are we drawing the critter down to us?”

[sblock=Crunch]Double Move to V29[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *33 now*
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 112
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 21, 2014)

Daylily plants his feet.  "Some make sunny magics woulds be goods thing now," he calls back to the rest of the party.  "And Furry, I am think you shoulds either move up or back."

[sblock=OOC]Ready an attack on whatever enemy he's able to detect.  He can't really move up because dark, and he's not going to retreat and leave Fury in front of him.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2014)

[section]

_{{Honored Ancestor, are you able to shed light as other magical blades? It seems one of my cohorts is having trouble seeing in this pitchy dark.}}_​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]5' Step to L29, Full Attack (1d20+17=29, 1d20+9=13) for Damage (2d6+20=29)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 4/4 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2014)

Fury is momentarily confused as he was certain Nevyn cast a seeing spell on him.

"You can't see?" he asks Daylily.  "I was certain Nevyn cast a spell fixing that for everyone.  Just a moment, I'll give you the goggles I'm wearing; they'll allow you to see in the dark."





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]No actions left this round but Daylily could snatch the goggles off Fury
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 24, 2014)

Daylily doesn't look back.  "Is not something I am think is good time for play with now, Furry."

[sblock=OOC]Hope you're not waiting on me.  Daylily will be his usual damage sink.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 25, 2014)

Relic flies up closer to the door seeing that there is some hesitation. He seems a little baffled when he hears that Daylily can't see in the dark as he was fairly certain that he had cast the spell on his friend... or maybe not. Being close enough to touch one of Aradra's arrows he casts light upon it and says quietly to the ranger. "Maybe put that in the chest of one of the close by demons so Daylilly knows what he i meant to hit."


[sblock=Actions] Move up behind Aradra (flying)
Cast light on an arrow [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 25, 2014)

At Relic's suggestion, Aradra fires the lighted arrow into the balcony, as it is the only non-friendly target he can see from his vantage point at the bottom of the stairs.  But, the darkness is stronger than the light in this chapel currently, and it is not effective.

Anaerion flies overhead of the others in front and gets a slight view of the room ahead.  "Hey, magical darkness.  You need that to get past it.  You know.  Oh, yeah, it goes like this." as Malkovian coaches the wizard.  Anaerion draws a dagger, and with an repeated incantation, it begins to glow with the power of light.  The walls of the hallway still block most of it, but at least a beacon of light shines forth into the room from his vantage point near the stairwell's ceiling.

This beacon draws more than attention.  From the balcony above as well as the pew pit below, demons rush forth, forming a skirmish wall with their commander behind.  With an infernal command from behind the alter, the creatures quickstep their advance and attack.  

The balbau that was right in front of the doorway as Kalinn and Arianna entered tries striking the armored woman instead of the blue demoness this time.  All three pokes with the spear glance off Kalinn.  Rushing down the stairs two more balbaus are eager to join the fight.  

Flying down from the back balcony, another of the black tarry beasts charges Arianna.  His sword strikes true, piercing her side.  The commanding one reveals himself as he comes around the pulpit.  Another of the horned kalvakus demons is ready for a brawl.

Kalinn steps forward, under the spear and strikes true with her first swing.  

[sblock=Combat Round 3] OOC: Sorry for the delays!! The week working in Hell was the major slowdowns in getting this posted.  The good news is I have reincarnated a proprietary server sufficiently to the customer's demands.  So, I am back to a normal schedule.

Light spell is cantrip, which didn't beat the 2nd level Darkness spell.  But the 3rd level Daylight does.  So, Daylily can see a little bit.  As Anaerion gets the dagger into the room, that will improve too.

125/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~  DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ can see some light on your map
..83/83. AC 22 Q29 ~ Relic ~ MA 10r, Fly 598r
..82/82. AC 21 Y28 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1420r, MA 5464r,  
108/108.AC 24 X29 ~  Orlando  ~ DV 1420r ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS V29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1420r, +2 Heroism 399r, +2 BS 540r ~
..72/72. AC 17 R29 ~ Anaerion ~ DV 1420r/MA/OFl/1880r/DS/9051r/MC399r,  ~ Rd2: move fly 40' drawing dagger, arcane bond Daylight 
..74/74. AC 18 T29 ~ Elenka ~DV 1420r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4 S29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4229r, Gr Magic Fang 4849r,  
82^59-22/82^62 AC 30  M30 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1863r, GMF 10317r ~ Will save vs. DC 18 (1d20+13=17) failed
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~ 5' Step to L29, Full Attack (1d20+17=29, 1d20+9=13) for Damage (2d6+20=29)
..80/80. AC 22 Y29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7260r/MA 5461r ~ double move
116/116 AC 26 P29 ~ Aradra ~DV 1422r, SI 244r, LS 13864r, Adaption 4r ~ 
112/112 AC 28  Q29 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1420r, GMF +2 13862r/MA 5465r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 X29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1420r, 

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature 
73-29/73 AC 20 K29 ~ Balbau A longspear attack Kalinn (1d20+12=24) miss, 2nd longspear attack Kalinn (1d20+7=20) miss, 3rd longspear attack Kalinn (1d20+12+1=15) miss
73/73 AC 20 J28 ~ Balbau B, double move
73/73 AC 20 G28 ~ Balbau C double move
125/125 AC 30 L30 ~ Kalvakus Demon, cast, move
???/??? AC ?? I29 ~ Knight holds ground
171/171 AC 27 M31 ~ Tarry Demodand, charge, shortsword attack Arianna (1d20+27+2+1+1-5=40) hits for shortsword damage (1d6+20=22)
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                             outside of that, candle light providing   moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of   merging maps   to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
[/sblock][sblock=Daylily Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Map for the rest]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka makes a quick calculation and then casts her haste spell targeting as many of her companions ahead of her as possible.  Once done she steps back out of the way so that anyone who needs to retreat might be able to do so.

"Go when you get the chance, Drev."





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Standard: cast Haste; affect Drevezh'korol as far up the line as possible.  So: Drev, Anaerion, Shadow, Relic, Aradra, Fury, Daylily.  Arianna if possible but probably not since Elenka can't see her.
Move: back away, to W28
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 28, 2014)

Anaerion whips the brightly glowing dagger up the stairwell, around Daylily and it lands between Kalinn's feet.  The enchanted light on the dagger knocks out the darkness that had been filling the chapel and allows everyone on the stairs or in the room to see.

[sblock=Everyone's map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 28, 2014)

As the light clatters at his feet, Daylily looks up at the nearby demons with a predatory grin.  "Ah ... now is times for _fun_."  He lunges at the largest demon in range and sends it crashing to the ground, then rains down a series of powerful blows on it. 

[sblock=OOC]Rage, then Knockdown the kalavan.  Assuming that its CMD is less than 50, so +4 vs. prone is added in to further attacks.
Knockdown on Kalavan (Adv Reckless, Str Surge, Haste, w Horsechopper 19 + 10 + 1 + 3 = +33) (1d20+33=50)
Iterative attacks on Kalavan (Adv Reckless, w Horsechopper 22/17/12+1+4 = +27/22/17) (1d20+27=34, 1d10+24=28, 1d20+22=30, 1d10+24=31, 1d20+17=18, 1d10+24=34)

Looks like hit for 8 (Knockdown), 28, and 31.

AoO just in case: AoO, no prone bonus (Adv Reckless, w Horsechopper 22+1 = +23) (1d20+23=35, 1d10+24=34)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste, Adv. RA
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 28, 2014)

Feeling the rush of speed from Elenka's spell, Aradra decided that since Daylily already had the front ground established, to go ahead and keep them from coming out.

Shadow quickly outpaces the soldier to fill in the hole in the line, while Aradra takes a spot in the corner.  The bite from the wolf does nothing to the creature however, as the teeth cannot pierce the creature's flesh.

Seeing one of those blacked creatures again, Aradra takes a quick shot on the creature.  "KALINN! FOCUS ON THE DOWNED CREATURE!  LEAVE THOSE RED THINGS TO SHADOW!"
[sblock=Round 3]

Shadow moves to K28/L28, and will focus on the demon at K29.  He's going to keep the Balabu off of us right now.
Attack/Damage/Trip Attempt
1d20+16=19, 1d8+18=19, 1d20+16=23
Holy hell.  That Sucks.  

Aradra moves to M28, and does a solo attack on the Tarry Demondand w/ Deadly Aim.  He'll hunt the invisible runner later.
+21 +1 (PBS) +1 (HASTE) -4 (Deadly Aim.) = +19 1d8+12 on M31
1d20+19=30, 1d8+12=19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min); haste

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 29, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Yesterday I tried to post Relic's action: to fly up just behind Daylily, draw wand and cat Align Weapon on his weapon.

My computer crashed on me while I was making the post and then my evening and day have been very busy until now and I have not had a chance to re-post.

Can I still do that action before Daylily takes his turn? If not I will think of another action as I don't want Relic any closer than that and now Daylily is another square closer to the thick of things. 

If I can then I will add an RP description to this post. 

Edit: Having received permission to act before Daylily I will proceed with the above actions[/sblock]

Relic zips above his companions heads as the illuminating dagger cstill clatters on the ground, taking one of the wands from his belt. He reaches down just before Daylily begins his onslaught and bonks his mighty weapon on the head with a resounding 'Plink!' His weapon once again resonates with the power of good, bypassing the evil demons innate protection against wordly damage.

[sblock=Relic lvl 11]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 11) Human Wizard 10/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly, Haste 
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile: Used, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: Used; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (44/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (46/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(49/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(44/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Syl moves forward 50', if he can find an open spot in the line of his group, ready to start spinning his hexes next round.

actions:  [sblock]. Double move 50'. No standard action this round.[/sblock]

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

With a crowd of demons just ahead Fury wonders about the effectiveness of his blades.  He is pretty certain that the magics Elenka put on them has worn off already.  It didn't last long the last time, much to his annoyance.

"No turning back when you're dancing the plank," he mutters as he squeezes past Daylily.  Activating his winged boots Fury leaps up towards the ceiling of the chapel.






• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Activate winged boots
Fly up at more than 45 degrees (as close to the chapel ceiling as he can get)
Fly (1d20+11=28)
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol moves forward confident that if he gets in Daylily's way Elenka will be able to pull him back and out of the melee.  The eidolon pushes past the barbarian warrior to stand between Aradra, Kalinn, and Arianna.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: to M29
Standard: Cleave (no PA) vs Kalavakus: Cleave (Slam) vs L30 (1d20+22=34) for Dmg vs L30 (4d6+12=20)

Cleave vs Demodand: Cleave vs M31 (1d20+22=39) for Dmg vs M31 (4d6+12=31)

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, [-3 PA]; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, [+6 PA]
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 1, 2014)

Shadow rushes in and goes after creatures that he has already tasted the blood of.  Even though they have sharp pointy sticks, they are not able to skewer the wolf.  Shadow gets his jaws around the leg of one but cannot crunch down before it slips out.  

Aradra tries following the wolf and getting to the corner.  The horned beast doesn't lash out at him as he goes by, but the red balbau demon sparing with Kalinn is able to get a perfect thrust through, poking Aradra in the side.  Undeterred, the archer makes it the corner and turns his focus on the black gooey beast that is known to be the worst of the bunch.  One arrow sinks in, but only a little bit.

Arianna gets lethargic in her attacks.  Instead of a normal flurry of them, she only gets one half hearted scrape across the tar covered chest of her opponent.

[sblock=Combat Mid Round 3] 
125/130 AC 19+1 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 9, DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ 
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 9, MA 10r, Fly 598r
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1420r, MA 5464r,  
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ceiling ~  Orlando  ~  H 9, DV 1420r ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS V29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1420r, +2 Heroism 399r, +2 BS 540r ~
..72/72. AC 17+1 R29 ~ Anaerion ~  H 9, DV 1420r/MA/OFl/1880r/DS/9051r/MC399r,  ~ Rd2: move fly 40' drawing dagger, arcane bond Daylight 
..74/74. AC 18 T29 ~ Elenka ~DV 1420r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~  H 9, MA 4229r, Gr Magic Fang 4849r,  
82^59-22/82^62 AC 30  M30 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1863r, GMF 10317r ~ Will save vs. DC 18 (1d20+13=17) failed, Claw attack+bane+GMF on Tarry (1d20+13+2+1=19) missed
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~ 5' Step to L29, Full Attack (1d20+17=29, 1d20+9=13) for Damage (2d6+20=29)
..80/80. AC 22 Y29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7260r/MA 5461r ~ double move
116-18/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1422r, H 9, SI 244r, LS 13864r, Adaption 4r ~ 
112/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1420r, H 9, GMF +2 13862r/MA 5465r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 X29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1420r,

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature 
73-29/73 AC 20 K29 ~ Balbau A longspear attack Kalinn (1d20+12=24) miss, 2nd longspear attack Kalinn (1d20+7=20) miss, 3rd longspear attack Kalinn (1d20+12+1=15) miss, AoO on Shadow (1d20+13=27) miss, AoO on Aradra (1d20+13=33) crit confirmation (1d20+13=33) confirms for crit damage (2d8+14=18)
73/73 AC 20 J28 ~ Balbau B, double move, AoO on Shadow (1d20+13=28) just misses
73/73 AC 20 G28 ~ Balbau C double move
125-8-28-31-10/125 AC 30 L30 ~ Kalvakus Demon, cast, move, AoO on Shadow (1d20+17=24) misses, no second AoO on Aradra
???/??? AC ?? I29 ~ Knight holds ground
171-9-21/171 AC 27 M31 ~ Tarry Demodand, charge, shortsword attack Arianna (1d20+27+2+1+1-5=40) hits for shortsword damage (1d6+20=22)
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                              outside of that, candle light providing    moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of    merging maps   to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric moved closer and saw no where for him to go to get into the fray.

[sblock=Crunch]Move to Q29[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *33 now*
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 112
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2014)

Orlando was able to slip through the spears and get high up in the rafters, over top of the alter. 

It was either bad positioning on her part, or focused attack tactics by the demons, but Arianna is hit with an onslaught of blades and claws.  Five times the tar covered steel pierced her flesh, while a vicious bite from the horned beast on her tail also drew blood.  There is now quite a bit of blood dripping from the water walker.

One of the balbaus with a spear goes after the archer, but it is just a nick compared to what Aradra has endured before.  Two other balbaus go after the wolf, with one being successful in clawing through his tough hide.  The knight steps in and goes after the wolf as well.  But, he is not as skilled as the others around him.  At least not at fighting that type of beast.  

[sblock=Combat Round 4]OOC: Relic is flying, so Borric was able to move ahead two more squares.
125/130 AC 19+1 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 8, DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ 
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 8, MA 9r, Fly 597r
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1419r, MA 5463r,  
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ceiling ~  Orlando  ~  H 8, DV 1419r ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS O29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1419r, +2 Heroism 398r, +2 BS 539r ~
..72/72. AC 17+1 R29 ~ Anaerion ~  H 9, DV 1420r/MA/OFl/1880r/DS/9051r/MC398r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 T29 ~ Elenka ~DV 1419r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~Drevezh'Korol ~  H 8, MA 4228r, Gr Magic Fang 4848r,  
82-8-12-11-17-13^37-20-15/82^62 AC 30  M30 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1862r, GMF 10316r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7259r/MA 5460r ~ 
..98-11/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1421r, H 8, SI 243r, LS 13863r, Adaption 3r ~ 
112-8/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1419r, H 8, GMF +2 13861r/MA 5464r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1419r,

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature Stealth (1d20+29=41)
44/73 AC 20 K29 ~ Balbau A spear attack Aradra (1d20+13=22, 1d20+8=27) hits once for damage (1d8+7=11)
73/73 AC 20 J28 ~ Balbau B, drop spear, full attack Shadow claw/claw/bite Shadow (1d20+13=19, 1d20+13=33, 1d20+13=24) confirm crit (1d20+13=16) no, doing damage (1d6+5=8)
73/73 AC 20 G28 ~ Balbau C move and spear Shadow (1d20+13=21) misses
56/125 AC 30 L30 ~ Kalvakus Demon, Attacking Arianna Power attack  bite/claw/claw/gore (1d20+14=34, 1d20+14=15, 1d20+14=23,  1d20+14=29) crit confirm (1d20+14=24) no, for 1 hit doing damage (1d6+12=13)
???/??? AC ?? I29 ~ Knight 5' step, longsword attacks on Shadow (1d20+13=21, 1d20+8=12)
141/171 AC 27 M31 ~ Tarry Demodand, hovering, Right hand power  attacks against Arianna (1d20+24=31, 1d20+19=26, 1d20+14=32,  1d20+9=23) Left hand power  attacks against Arianna (1d20+24=42, 1d20+19=38, 1d20+14=22,  1d20+9=25) crit confirmation (1d20+19=22) no, haste attack (1d20+24=36) yes, totals 5 hits for damage (1d8+15=20, 1d8+15=23, 1d8+10=12, 1d8+10=11, 1d8+15=17) damage
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                               outside of that, candle light providing     moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of     merging maps   to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn steps a bit farther into the room, threading deftly between two of the demons, to give Borric room to move up. She lets the demons caged in her soul slip their bonds, and feels the battle-lust explode . . . but is unable to land either blow she strikes with Winterbite.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]5' Step to K30, Rage, Attack/Miss Full Power Attack vs. Kavalkus Demon (1d20+19=21, 1d20+11=12)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury drops from his vantage point near the ceiling like a diver into Venza's lagoon and twists to avoid the Kalavakus' blade.  He lands, more heavily than he intended, on the altar but not so bad that he injures himself.  His exhilaration pushes away any niggling feeling of impiousness at traipsing on the altar and he thrusts his rapier at the demon's body.  The point of his blade skids across the thick hide and Fury follows the futile attack with a string of curses.

"By Cortessa..."

When Drevezh'korol begins his pummeling attack Fury takes the opportunity of the demon's distraction to jam his rapier deep into the beast's hide.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: Drop to altar;
--Fly: Avoid Falling Damage (1d20+11=13)
--Acrobatics: Avoid AoO (1d20+29=41)
Standard: Rapier attack: Menacing/Flank + Haste (1d20+23=25)

AoO (Opportunist) vs. Kalavakus: Opportunist (1d20+23=37) for flank dmg (6d6+9=35)
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol becomes a battering ram of fury smashing at the Kalavakus with every limb and his splintery maw.  If the Kalavakus falls he'll step over its body and continue attacking the tarry demodand.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Full attack vs. Kalavakus (no PA)
Slam1: slam (1d20+26=41) for dmg (4d6+12=29)
Slam2: slam (1d20+26=45) for dmg (4d6+12=25)
SlamH: slam (1d20+26=36) for dmg (4d6+12=20)
Bite: bite (1d20+25=33) for dmg (3d6+12=17)
Stomp1: stomp1 (1d20+23=38) for dmg (2d6+1d4+7=19)
Stomp2: 1d20+23=31 for dmg (2d6+1d4+7=19)
Free: 5 ft step to L30 (if possible) when the Kalavakus goes down.  If L30 isn't possible because of the body he'll step to L29.
Any excess attacks go on the Demodand.

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, +4 flank, [-3 PA]; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, [+6 PA]
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka moves up just a few steps behind Anaerion and draws her wand ready to do healing when the need arises.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: to S29
Standard: draw CLW wand
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 5, 2014)

The wolf's first instinct is to prevent the demon closest to Aradra from hitting the soldier, and launches an attack at the creature.

Aradra, meanwhile, used to opening himself up for attacks due to his time on the cursed island, ignores the red demon's attacks and launches a barrage of arrows at the tarry demodand.
[sblock=Round 4]

Shadow: Full Round Attack: +16/+14/+9  (rolled indivudually for prone purposes).  Each Attack has a trip attempt at +16
1d20+16=21, 1d8+18=22, 1d20+16=19
Hits for 12.  Pretty sure 19 trip won't do it, so I didn't include it for the other attacks
1d20+13=16, 1d8+18=20, 1d20+16=17 Miss (even with the +1 that I forgot for Haste, its only a 17)
1d20+9=15, 1d8+18=26, 1d20+16=23 Miss

Aradra: Full Round Attack on the Demodand (AC 27):
17/17/17/12/7
1d20+17=35, 1d20+17=27, 1d20+17=26, 1d20+12=16, 1d20+7=19
3 Arrows hit for 3d8+36 (3d8+36=47) so 36 more on that demon.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min); haste

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 114/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 5, 2014)

Orlando pounces from the rafters, landing on the alter and attempting to strike.  Not having practiced an overhead pounce much, or ever, the strike fails to get through the creatures hide.  Drev stomps, crushing the horned demon's foot.  It lurches, and Orlando is able to slide his rapier under the shoulder blade in quite an expert fashion.  Drev stomps again, bites, and slams.  The horned beast fall before the alter. 

Ducking under the flying mermaid, Drev goes after the black beast that is also hovering a bit off the ground.  Another two massive slams knocks that beast around, but it still has plenty of fight left in him.

With Drev sticking his head in between her and the the most dangerous foe, she takes this opportunity to retreat.  The balbau tangled with Shadow and guarding the entrance tries to spear her but is not quick enough for a woman who swims through air.  She bumps Relic and Borric as she squeezes through, but is determined to get to the back of the pack.

Shadow gets one good bite in on the red one that is poking master.  But his grip isn't good enough to send it to the ground.

Aradra sinks a few arrows into the tarry demodand.  It might have been more, but ducking a poking spear has his aim bouncing a bit.
[sblock=Combat Mid Round 4]OOC: Since the Tarry is flying 5' up, I took Drev's hits in reverse order, stomping the Kalvakas then slaming the Tarry in order for all attacks to land.
125/130 AC 19+1 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 8, DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ 
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 8, MA 9r, Fly 597r
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1419r, MA 5463r,  
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ceiling ~  Orlando  ~  H 8, DV 1419r ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS O29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1419r, +2 Heroism 398r, +2 BS 539r ~
..72/72. AC 17+1 R29 ~ Anaerion ~  H 9, DV 1420r/MA/OFl/1880r/DS/9051r/MC398r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 T29 ~ Elenka ~DV 1419r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~Drevezh'Korol ~  H 8, MA 4228r, Gr Magic Fang 4848r,  
82-8-12-11-17-13=21^37-20-15=2/82^62 AC 30  M30 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1862r, GMF 10316r ~ Withdraw!!!
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7259r/MA 5460r ~ 
..98-11/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1421r, H 8, SI 243r, LS 13863r, Adaption 3r ~ 
112-8/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1419r, H 8, GMF +2 13861r/MA 5464r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1419r,

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature Stealth (1d20+29=41)
44-12/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 Balbau A spear attack Aradra (1d20+13=22, 1d20+8=27) hits once for damage (1d8+7=11), AoO on leaving Arianna (1d20+13=25) misses, AoO on Aradra (1d20+13=21)
73/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 Balbau B, drop spear, full attack Shadow claw/claw/bite Shadow (1d20+13=19, 1d20+13=33, 1d20+13=24) confirm crit (1d20+13=16) no, doing damage (1d6+5=8)
73/73 AC 20 G28 ~ Balbau C move and spear Shadow (1d20+13=21) misses
56-9-25-9-7-10=-4/125 AC 30 L30 unconscious ~ Kalvakus Demon, Attacking Arianna Power attack  bite/claw/claw/gore (1d20+14=34, 1d20+14=15, 1d20+14=23,  1d20+14=29) crit confirm (1d20+14=24) no, for 1 hit doing damage (1d6+12=13)
???/??? AC ?? I29 ~ Knight 5' step, longsword attacks on Shadow (1d20+13=21, 1d20+8=12)
141-15-19-37/171 AC 27 M31 ~ Tarry Demodand, hovering, Right hand power  attacks against Arianna (1d20+24=31, 1d20+19=26, 1d20+14=32,  1d20+9=23) Left hand power  attacks against Arianna (1d20+24=42, 1d20+19=38, 1d20+14=22,  1d20+9=25) crit confirmation (1d20+19=22) no, haste attack (1d20+24=36) yes, totals 5 hits for damage (1d8+15=20, 1d8+15=23, 1d8+10=12, 1d8+10=11, 1d8+15=17) damage
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                outside of that, candle light providing      moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of      merging maps   to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 5, 2014)

Daylily grins at the armored man, ignoring the rest of the battle raging around him.  "And now I am for you, paladings.  Do you know Jiragan is not agree with havings prisoner?  And there you is, with hang one on the shields."  He walks through the melee, ignoring the blows aimed at him, and simply rips the shield out of the knight's grip.  While the knight is off balance, the barbarian smashes the butt of his weapon on the man's forearm, forcing him to drop his sword as well.  Daylily looks meaningfully at the weapon and shield now lying on the floor, then adds, "So ... is you feel lucky?" 

[sblock=OOC]Move to I30.  Not really caring about AoOs at this point.  Rage, then disarm on the knight.  

Disarm +19 CMB +13 Reckless/Adv Surge +1 Haste +2 Flank = +35 (1d20+35=54)

Shield is the primary target, but I'm going to bet that gets both sword and shield.  Will retcon if not.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste, RA
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2014)

Daylily moves through the mob with reckless abandon, getting poked twice with spears and sliced by the knight's sword before he rips away the tower shield and sword.  The poor man pinned to the tower shield cries out in pain as he hits the floor face first without any way of bracing for the impact.

[sblock=Combat Mid Round 4]
125-7-7-6/130 AC 19+1-2 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 8, Rage DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ disarms knight
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 8, MA 9r, Fly 597r
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1419r, MA 5463r,  
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ceiling ~  Orlando  ~  H 8, DV 1419r ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS O29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1419r, +2 Heroism 398r, +2 BS 539r ~
..72/72. AC 17+1 R29 ~ Anaerion ~  H 9, DV 1420r/MA/OFl/1880r/DS/9051r/MC398r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 T29 ~ Elenka ~DV 1419r, 
..65/65. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~Drevezh'Korol ~  H 8, MA 4228r, Gr Magic Fang 4848r,  
82-8-12-11-17-13=21^37-20-15=2/82^62 AC 30  M30 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1862r, GMF 10316r ~ Withdraw!!!
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~ 
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7259r/MA 5460r ~ 
..98-11/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1421r, H 8, SI 243r, LS 13863r, Adaption 3r ~ 
112-8/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1419r, H 8, GMF +2 13861r/MA 5464r,
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1419r,

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature Stealth (1d20+29=41)
44-12/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 Balbau A spear attack Aradra (1d20+13=22, 1d20+8=27) hits once for damage (1d8+7=11), AoO on leaving Arianna (1d20+13=25) misses, AoO on Aradra (1d20+13=21), AoO on Daylily (1d20+13=31) hits for damage (1d8+7=8)
73/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 Balbau B, drop spear, full attack Shadow claw/claw/bite Shadow (1d20+13=19, 1d20+13=33, 1d20+13=24) confirm crit (1d20+13=16) no, doing damage (1d6+5=8)
73/73 AC 20 G28 ~ Balbau C move and spear Shadow (1d20+13=21) misses, Longspear AoO on Daylily (1d20+13=26) hits for damage (1d8+7=8) 
56-9-25-9-7-10=-4/125 AC 30 L30 unconscious ~ Kalvakus Demon, Attacking Arianna Power attack  bite/claw/claw/gore (1d20+14=34, 1d20+14=15, 1d20+14=23,  1d20+14=29) crit confirm (1d20+14=24) no, for 1 hit doing damage (1d6+12=13)
???/??? AC ?? I29 ~ Knight 5' step, longsword attacks on Shadow (1d20+13=21, 1d20+8=12), AoO on Daylily (1d20+12=27) hits for damage (1d8+4=7), loses weapon and shield
141-15-19-37/171 AC 27 M31 ~ Tarry Demodand, hovering, Right hand power  attacks against Arianna (1d20+24=31, 1d20+19=26, 1d20+14=32,  1d20+9=23) Left hand power  attacks against Arianna (1d20+24=42, 1d20+19=38, 1d20+14=22,  1d20+9=25) crit confirmation (1d20+19=22) no, haste attack (1d20+24=36) yes, totals 5 hits for damage (1d8+15=20, 1d8+15=23, 1d8+10=12, 1d8+10=11, 1d8+15=17) damage
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                 outside of that, candle light providing       moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired of       merging maps   to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/SK]Kalinn's moved and attacked as well (though it doesn't matter much as she missed both times. He move did clear the way for Borric to advance, though, and should set up flanks for someone.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2014)

[section]
Bren extends a hand to Arianna as she passes, touching her briefly on the shoulder and allowing a trickle of the Gods' healing powers through his fingertips.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Cast Cure Critical Wounds (4d8+9=29) on Arianna.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 6, 2014)

Now that most of the martial might are holding the line, Anaerion moves close enough to get a peek into the room.  With no real target he can hit without getting an ally at this point, Anaeiron decides to pull out his rod and waits for something to come up.
[sblock=Actions]
Move to N29, and as High as he can.  Might get hit with an AoO, but he will do his best to Avoid
Standard: Draw his rod of Piercing
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3+ Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+11+1+4 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)

Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19), Disintegrate, OPEN SLOT

Arcane Bond: USED (Daylight)
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 7, 2014)

Relic unsure how he can best assisst the group whispers a prayer, hoping to bless them in their task against their foul foes.

[sblock=Actions] Cast Bless [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 7, 2014)

Finally close enough to contribute, Sylvain uses one of his more powerful hexes on the balbau.  He focuses and tries to get through the creatures defenses, making it take much of the damage it dishes out.

Actions:  [sblock]. Move action--none.  Standard action--use Retribution hex.  DC 22 Will save to resist.  Retribution (Su):  Whenever it deals damage to another
creature in melee. Immediately after the hexed creature
deals damage in melee, it takes half that damage (round down). 
This damage bypasses any resistances, immunities, or damage 
reduction the creature possesses. This effect lasts for a 
number of rounds equal to the witch’s Intelligence modifier.[/sblock]

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric moved up the stairs and lunged at the demon straight in front of him. He banged the spiked head of Giantslayer on the floor in the space in between and was lucky the reverberation did not cause him to drop the weapon.

"Fookin' A!" he exclaimed. "I am pretty much as worthless as teets on a bull."

[sblock=Crunch]Move to M29
Lunge Flail Attack on K29 (1d20+18=19,  1d8+16+2d6=30) - Well, that is just peachy. The only result that would miss the bastard and I roll it. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *34 now* (Lunge & CE)
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 112
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 8, 2014)

The balbau in back drops his spear and goes toe to toe with Daylily, in an attempt to distract him. A scratch and bite is not much to slow the barbarian elf down though. This give the knight a chance to duck behind some blockers and cast a spell.  The beast squaring off with Shadow is equally as good at scratching the wolf and biting it. 

 The lone spearman pokes Aradra again, while the big black beast starts slicing the treant.  The treeman fairs better than the mermaid, with only three of the seven strikes getting through his defenses.  The slices are drawing not sap, but blood.  

A fog starts rising from the floor.  Orlando starts to get a bit giddy.  His giggling starts to infect Aradra and Drev as well. 

[sblock=Anaerion, Relic and Sylvain]A DC20 Spellcraft you automatically make.  The Knight cast Mind Fog.  It saps Will.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 5] All Bless +1 attacks, Saves vs. Fear 
105-10/130 AC 19+1-2 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 7, Rage DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+9=22) succeeds
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 7, MA 8r, Fly 596r
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1418r, MA 5462r,  
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  H 7,  DV 1418r ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+7=10) fail
112/116 AC 30+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1418r, +2 Heroism 397r, +2 BS 538r ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+7+2=24) succeeds
..72/72. AC 17+1 N29 ~ Anaerion ~  H 8, DV 1419r/MA/OFl/1879r/DS/9050r/MC397r,  ~
..74/74. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1418r, 
..65-47/65. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~  H 7, MA 4227r, Gr Magic Fang 4847r, ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+6+4+2=13) fails
21+29=50^2/82^62 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1861r, GMF 10315r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+11=23) succeeds
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7258r/MA 5469r ~ 
..87-9/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1420r, H 7, SI 242r, LS 13862r, Adaption 2r ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+7+2=11) fails
104-14/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1418r, H 7, GMF +2 13860r/MA 5463r, ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+6=25) succeeds
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1418r, ~

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature
32/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 Balbau A Will Save vs. DC22 (1d20+5=25) success vs. Retribution, Spear attacks on Archer Aradra (1d20+13=32, 1d20+8=14) 1 hit for damage (1d8+7=9)
73/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 Balbau B, Claw/Claw/Bite on Shadow (1d20+13=29, 1d20+13=25, 1d20+13=31) hit miss hit for damage (1d6+5+1d6+5=14)
73/73 AC 20 I29 ~ Balbau C  ~ Drop spear, 5' step, Claw/Claw/Bite Daylily (1d20+13=30,  1d20+13=16,  1d20+13=30) 2 hits for damage-DR (1d6+5+1d6+5-2=10)
-4/125 AC 30 L30 unconscious ~ Kalvakus Demon, 
???/??? AC ?? I28 ~ Knight, 5' step, cast spell
70/171 AC 27 M31 ~ Tarry Demodand, hovering, Right hand power attacks  against Drev (1d20+24=34, 1d20+19=25, 1d20+14=24, 1d20+9=20) Left hand power attacks  against Drev (1d20+24=27, 1d20+19=31, 1d20+14=32, 1d20+9=25) Haste power attack against Drev (1d20+24=28), 3 hits for damage (1d8+15+1d8+10+1d8+10=47)
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                  outside of that, candle light providing        moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired  of       merging maps   to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 8, 2014)

With the cloud somehow making things alot funnier, Aradra smiled silly as he takes aims right through Borric and Drev at the black demon "You soooo stupid, black thingy, challenging us. You friends failed before, what makes you think you'll win?  You die now."

Muscle memory prove better than Aradra's mental state, as even with his common sense drained the archer's skill lands 4 solid blows into the floating creatures chest. His last shot simply falls from his bow without any real effect, and Aradra laughs at the miss fire.

Meanwhile, the wolf continues his attacks, first targeting the spearman that still threatened Master.  The first blow barley hit, but with a giant stroke of fate the second bite grabs hold.  Pulling back hard Shadow hopes that the creature falls down before turning to the other one ravishing the wolf.  Reaching out, Shadow is unable to connect with the creature.
[sblock=Round 5]

Aradra: Full Round Attack on the Demodand (AC 27).  The wonders of Improved Precise Shot! Shooting through Allies:
17/17/17/12/7
1d20+17=34, 1d20+17=24, 1d20+17=29, 1d20+12=29, 1d20+7=8 4 hits.  

4 hits for 4d8+48
4d8+48=68 58 damage. One good hit will finish that thing off.


Shadow: Full Round Attack: +16/+14/+9  (rolled indivudually for prone purposes).  +16 CMB for Trip Attempt
Attack on K29: 
1d20+16+2=19, 1d8+18=22, 1d20+16=19 Well, that blows
1d20+14+2=22, 1d8+18=19, 1d20+16=27 well, I think that will at least trip K29. 

Attack on I28
1d20+9=12, 1d8+18=21, 1d20+16=22 I pray I used up my bad rolls for this round on Shadow...


FYI I will be on vacation for the rest of the week.  Not sure if I will have access to post or not.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 78/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min); haste

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 90/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); Haste
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 8, 2014)

"OOO that's not good.  That is really really not good.  Fog that makes anything funnier is a bad thing."

"More accuratly, it will sap your will power to defend against spells.  Most likely, something nasty is going to be next.  Which means will must be ready for it."


[sblock=Actions]
Stanard: Ready a Counterspell with Dispel Magic.  I have a bad feeling something bad is going to happen now...

Also, does Mind Fog effect the demons as well?  Because a -10 to Will can mean the hex's are going to be ALOT more effective right now.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3+ Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+11+1+4 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)

Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19), Disintegrate, OPEN SLOT

Arcane Bond: USED (Daylight)
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 8, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric focused on the one in front of him again, hoping to better than last time.

"Good work pup, let's finish this bastard off!"

The wolf had tried taking it down to the floor and the fighter wanted to capitalize on that vulnerability. Borric started smashing away with the holy flail.

[sblock=Crunch]Full Attack with Lunge & CE:
1st Lunge Flail Attack on K29 (1d20+18=24,  1d8+16+2d6=29)
2nd Lunge Flail Attack on K29 (1d20+13=21,  1d8+16+2d6=32)
3rd Lunge Flail Attack on K29 (1d20+8=14,  1d8+16+2d6=33)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *34 now* (Lunge & CE)
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 112
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 9, 2014)

Sylvain moves to the next closest balbau.  He again attempts to hex the creature with his Retribution hex, cutting through its defenses.  Actions:  [sblock]. Move action--none.  Standard action--use Retribution hex.  DC 22 Will save to resist.  Retribution (Su):  Whenever it deals damage to anothercreature in melee. Immediately after the hexed creaturedeals damage in melee, it takes half that damage (round down). This damage bypasses any resistances, immunities, or damage reduction the creature possesses. This effect lasts for a number of rounds equal to the witch’s Intelligence modifier.[/sblock] *Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 82/82*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, RetributionFortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.  *Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 10, 2014)

Daylily laughs again, caught up in the sheer joy of beating hostile things into a bloody pulp.  "You!  Sits down so I can hit the palading!" he shouts at the nearest demon and then promptly sends it crashing to the ground with a thunderous punch to the face.  He then starts swinging his horsechopper at the knight's abdomen.  "I think you cannot making more magics after ... how is say?  After big smack in the rooster!  Ha ha ha ha!" 

[sblock=OOC]Activate Dazing Assault for -5 on attacks, and DC 21 Fort or dazed for each melee attack that connects.  Rage, Advanced Reckless Abandon.

1st attack: Knockdown blow on nearest demon with regular strength surge.  Knockdown +19 base  +10 Adv RA/Str Surge -5 Dazing Assault + 1 Haste = +25  (1d20+25=32)  (I don't think Dazing Assault counts here, but not sure.)

Iterative attacks: all on Knight.  Attack 22/17/12 -5  Dazing Assault + 1 Haste = 18/13/8 (1d20+18=29, 1d10+24=32, 1d20+13=16,  1d10+24=32, 1d20+8=24, 1d10+24=27)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste, RA
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2014)

[section]

A quick step and two swings in a desperate bid to end the Demodand . . . ending in nothing but a slight breeze that does nothing to dispel the rising fog.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]5' Step to L31, Continue Rage, Attack/Miss Raging Power Attack (1d20+18=22, 1d20+10=17) - a little better, but still two misses.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 10, 2014)

After Shadow had tripped one of the red beasts, Borric pounds it repeatedly with his flail until it is only a red paste.  Kalinn negotiates her way around the corner of the alter to get closer to the tarry demodand, but doesn't even get her blade dirty as she swings.  Anaerion prepares to stop the next nasty spell coming.  

Daylily knocks one demon out of his way and then goes in and slices the once was knight.  His eyes are a bit glazed over as his guts start spilling out upon the floor. 

Shadow yelps as something hits him in the shoulder, even though he didn't see where it came from.  Now a painful stick is stuck in his shoulder.

[sblock=Combat Mid Round 5] All Bless +1 attacks, Saves vs. Fear 
105-10/130 AC 19+1-2 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 7, AW 28, Rage DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+9=22) succeeds
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 7, MA 8r, Fly 596r
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1418r, MA 5462r,  hexed
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  H 7,  DV 1418r ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+7=10) fail
112/116 AC 30+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1418r, +2 Heroism 397r, +2 BS 538r ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+7+2=24) succeeds
..72/72. AC 17+1 N29 ~ Anaerion ~  H 8, DV 1419r/MA/OFl/1879r/DS/9050r/MC397r,  ~ Readied counterspell with Dispel Magic
..74/74. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1418r, 
..65-47/65. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~  H 7, MA 4227r, Gr Magic Fang 4847r, ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+6+4+2=13) fails
21+29=50^2/82^62 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1861r, GMF 10315r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+11=23) succeeds
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7258r/MA 5469r ~ 
..87-9/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1420r, H 7, SI 242r, LS 13862r, Adaption 2r ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+7+2=11) fails
104-14-17/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1418r, H 7, GMF +2 13860r/MA 5463r, ~ Will vs. DC18 (1d20+6=25) succeeds, Fort save (1d20+12=23) succeeds, Fort save (1d20+12=18) succeeds
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1418r, ~

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature, Sniper repeating crossbow shots at Shadow (1d20+21=26 hit flat footed for sneak damage (1d4+1+4d6=17), Return to stealth after sniping (1d20+29=47)
32-9-29-32/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau A Will Save vs. DC22 (1d20+5=25) success vs. Retribution, Spear attacks on Archer Aradra (1d20+13=32, 1d20+8=14) 1 hit for damage (1d8+7=9)
73/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 Balbau B, Claw/Claw/Bite on Shadow (1d20+13=29, 1d20+13=25, 1d20+13=31) hit miss hit for damage (1d6+5+1d6+5=14) Will DC 18 Fog (1d20+5=8) fail, Will DC 22 Hex (1d20+5-10=14) fail vs. Retribution
73/73 AC 20 I29 ~ Balbau C  ~ Drop spear, 5' step, Claw/Claw/Bite Daylily (1d20+13=30,  1d20+13=16,  1d20+13=30) 2 hits for damage-DR (1d6+5+1d6+5-2=10)
-4/125 AC 30 L30 unconscious ~ Kalvakus Demon, 
74-32-27/??? AC 27 I28 ~ Knight, 5' step, cast spell, Fort vs. Daze (1d20+7=18) fail, Fort vs. Daze (1d20+7=21) succeed
70-58/171 AC 27 M31 ~ Tarry Demodand, hovering, Right hand power attacks  against Drev (1d20+24=34, 1d20+19=25, 1d20+14=24, 1d20+9=20) Left hand power attacks  against Drev (1d20+24=27, 1d20+19=31, 1d20+14=32, 1d20+9=25) Haste power attack against Drev (1d20+24=28), 3 hits for damage (1d8+15+1d8+10+1d8+10=47)
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                   outside of that, candle light providing         moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there, just got tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol retaliates against his attacker and begins pummeling the tarry demodand.  After two heavy blows the demodand collapses in a heap and Drev stops his battering certain that the thing is dead.

"One more down..."  He nods to Kalinn and looks around to see what is left in the room.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]SK, you have an old hp total for Drev.  His total is 82.

Full attack vs. Tarry Demodand (with PA)
Slam1: slam1 (1d20+19=34) for dmg1 (4d6+18=32)
Slam2: slam2 (1d20+19=23) MISS
SlamH: slamH (1d20+19=35) for dmgH (4d6+18=32)

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 35
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury suppresses a giggle and walks with exaggerated care along the edge of the altar.  He jumps down next to the prone babau and stabs it with his rapier.  The blade bows from the impact but barely even marks the tough hide.  Fury shakes his rapier and stares at the blade.

"I think this one is broken."





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: to I30
Standard: Rapier attack vs. Babau @ I29: rapier1 (1d20+19=35) for dmg1 (1d6+9=11)

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka frowns at Arianna.

"You look torn up.  I can't do much up there; let me see what I can do with this."

Elenka stows her wand of healing and draws out one specialized to heal otherworldly summons.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: stow wand CLW
Standard: draw Lesser Rejuv wand
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:* L. Rejuv wand
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 16, 2014)

Relic, fulling understanding the fog that is rising, takes advantage of it.  Cursing in the foul abyssal,   "There once was a demon from Nantucket..."  The knight's head turns, astonishment, giggles, and then full belly busting laughter breaks out as he drops to his knees.  The two balbaus don't understand why the joke was that funny, but infection of laughter starts to take them over as well as they continue to fight.  

When Elenka draws her wand, "If the boys can finish the fight, I can go hug the stone angel.  It is still close by. Life conduit will make it work for both of us." Arianna says, waiving off any more resource usage when there is a free alternative.

The knight is laughing hysterically on the floor, but his guards attempt to continue their work.  Shadow's foe is unable to get a firm strike in and Daylily's foe is on his back, scrapping from the ground.  He does manage to hook and bite Daylily in the ankle, but barely breaks the skin.

Another dart sized bolt streaks across the room and makes Shadow yelp.  But, this time, Aradra has a slight smoke trail in the fog to trace back to a source.

[sblock=Combat  Round 6] All 9 Bless +1 attacks, Saves vs. Fear 
95-2/130 AC 19+1-2 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 6, AW 27, Rage DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ 
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 6, MA 7r, Fly 595r, NPC'd cast Hideous Laughter on Knight successfully
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1417r, MA 5461r, 
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  H 6,  DV 1417r ~Foggy Minded ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1417r, +2 Heroism 396r, +2 BS 537r ~ 
..72/72. AC 17+1 N29 ~ Anaerion ~  H 7, DV 1418r/MA/OFl/1878r/DS/9049r/MC396r,  ~ Readied counterspell with Dispel Magic
..74/74. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1417r, 
..35/82. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~  H 6, MA 4226r, Gr Magic Fang 4846r, ~ Foggy Minded ~ 
50^2/82^62 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1860r, GMF 10314r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7257r/MA 5468r ~ 
.78/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1419r, H 6, SI 241r, LS 13861r, Adaption 1r ~ Foggy Minded ~ Perception (1d20+20=36) successfully spots invisible sneaky creature on the balcony
73-21/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1417r, H 6, GMF +2 13859r/MA 5462r, ~ Fort Save (1d20+12=30) success
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1417r, ~

??/?? AC 27 ???? ~ invisible creature, Will save (1d20+5=21), sniping sneak attack on Shadow (1d20+21=38) hits for sneak damage (1d4+1+4d6=21), Return to stealth (1d20+29-15=21) oops!, DC 31 to find for anyone other than Aradra
-38/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau A
73/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 Balbau B, Will DC 18 Fog (1d20+5=8) fail, Will DC 22 Hex (1d20+5-10=14) fail vs. Retribution, Claw/Claw/Bite on Shadow (1d20+13=27, 1d20+13=21, 1d20+13=18) missed 3 times
72/73 AC 20 I29 ~ Balbau C  ~ prone Will save (1d20+5=7) failed, Claw/Claw/Bite on Daylily (1d20+13=21-4, 1d20+13=20-4, 1d20+13=27-4) hit 1 time for damage (1d6+2=3) barely nipped
-4/125 AC 30 L30 unconscious ~ Kalvakus Demon, 
15/??? AC 27 I28 ~ Knight, prone,  dazed 1 rd, giggling uncontrollably, Will save (1d20+11=24) not foggy, 2nd Will save (1d20+11=13) failed, giggling
-32/171 AC 27 M31 ~ DEAD Tarry Demodand, 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                    outside of that, candle light providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there, just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the     effect     right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric stepped forward and lunged after the next demon.

"I got this one, here. Let me dump him on his arse first."

He only managed to land two out of the three blows after tripping the demon. It was not enough to pound him it into oblivion.

[sblock=Crunch]5ft step to L29
Full Attack with Lunge & CE:
Trip on J28 (1d20+22=37)
AoO Lunge Flail Attack on J28 (1d20+18=26, 1d8+16+2d6=27)
2nd Lunge Flail Attack on J28 (1d20+13=20, 1d8+16+2d6=24)
3rd Lunge Flail Attack on J28 (1d20+8=9, 1d8+16+2d6=28)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *34 now* (Lunge & CE)
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 112
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2014)

"Peekabo! I See You!" says the archer in a sing-songy voice, raising his bow and opening fire on thin air.  However, clearly the archer sees something, as 2 of his arrows are now soaked with blood as they hit something solid.

While Borric's flail by itself was not enough to kill the prone creature, there was assistance in the form of Shadow.  Taking advantage of the monsters downed state, Shadow is able to get 2 bites around the creature's arms before grabbing it's throat 1 final time and chomping down on it.
[sblock=Round 6]

Aradra: Full Round Attack on the Sniper (AC 27). 

17/17/17/12/7 (21 Base - 4 DA - 2 RS + 1 Haste + 1 Bless ) (I noticed I forgot Bless when I rolled, but nothing was short enough to matter).  1d8+11
1d20+16=22, 1d20+16=33, 1d20+16=24, 1d20+11=30, 1d20+6=14 1 hit 1 Crit Threat 1d20+11+4=18 Denied. 

2d8+22 2d8+22=27


Shadow: Full Round Attack: 21/19/14 (13 Base + 1 Haste + 1 Bless + 2 GMF + 4 Prone).  
1d20+21=37, 1d8+18=20, 1d20+19=31, 1d8+18=26, 1d20+14=23, 1d8+18=22
3 hits. 20+ 26+22 = 68-30 = 38.  Mental Math tells me that kills it.


[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 78/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min); haste

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 90/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 16, 2014)

Aradra's arrows catch Daylily's eye and he pauses in the act of gutting the disabled knight.  "Arrdara!  Did you see the thing!?  Where is the thing!?"  He starts moving in the direction that the archer fired.

[sblock=OOC]Spending a move action to put Daylily next to the sniper if possible.  Just moving in the right direction if not.  Taking the AoO because Daylily does not care.  Not raging at the moment.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste, RA
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 16, 2014)

While Borric and Shadow finish off one of the demons, Aradra does skewer the tricky sniper who was too close to the fog.  Daylily runs up the stairs and sees a one foot clear spot where there should be fog, and purple blood dripping from it.

[sblock=Combat  Mid Round 6] All 9 Bless +1 attacks, Saves vs. Fear 
95-2/130 AC 19+1 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 6, AW 27, DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ Perception to find Mr. Sneaky (1d20+16=34) success, move used, std still available, invisible miss chance still in effect
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 6, MA 7r, Fly 595r, NPC'd cast Hideous Laughter on Knight successfully
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1417r, MA 5461r, 
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  H 6,  DV 1417r ~Foggy Minded ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1417r, +2 Heroism 396r, +2 BS 537r ~ 
..72/72. AC 17+1 N29 ~ Anaerion ~  H 7, DV 1418r/MA/OFl/1878r/DS/9049r/MC396r,  ~ Readied counterspell with Dispel Magic
..74/74. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1417r, 
..35/82. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~  H 6, MA 4226r, Gr Magic Fang 4846r, ~ Foggy Minded ~ 
50^2/82^62 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1860r, GMF 10314r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7257r/MA 5468r ~ 
.78/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1419r, H 6, SI 241r, LS 13861r, Adaption 1r ~ Foggy Minded ~ Perception (1d20+20=36) successfully spots invisible sneaky creature on the balcony
73-21/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1417r, H 6, GMF +2 13859r/MA 5462r, ~ Fort Save (1d20+12=30) success
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1417r, ~

??-17/?? AC 27 ???? ~ tiny invisible creature, Will save (1d20+5=21), sniping sneak attack on Shadow (1d20+21=38) hits for sneak damage (1d4+1+4d6=21), Return to stealth (1d20+29-15=21) oops!, DC 31 to find for anyone other than Aradra
-38/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau A
73-27-24-16-13-12/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau B, Will DC 18 Fog (1d20+5=8) fail, Will DC 22 Hex (1d20+5-10=14) fail vs. Retribution, Claw/Claw/Bite on Shadow (1d20+13=27, 1d20+13=21, 1d20+13=18) missed 3 times
72/73 AC 20 I29 ~ Balbau C  ~ prone Will save (1d20+5=7) failed, Claw/Claw/Bite on Daylily (1d20+13=21-4, 1d20+13=20-4, 1d20+13=27-4) hit 1 time for damage (1d6+2=3) barely nipped, Claw AoO from prone (1d20+13-4=13) missed
-4/125 AC 30 L30 unconscious ~ Kalvakus Demon, 
15/??? AC 27 I28 ~ Knight, prone,  dazed 1 rd, giggling uncontrollably, Will save (1d20+11=24) not foggy, 2nd Will save (1d20+11=13) failed, giggling
-32/171 AC 27 M31 ~ DEAD Tarry Demodand, 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                     outside of that, candle light  providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there,  just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the     effect      right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 16, 2014)

Daylily advances slowly on the invisible creature.  "Elder!  Please use the make-see magics right here!  I have ... _friend,_" he says, looking at the space in front of him with a huge, predatory smile.  He waits until the last possible moment, then lunges at the sniper.

[sblock=OOC]Holding action until hopefully Relic Glitterdusts the area, then going full-out with a grapple.  +19 base + 13 Adv SS/RA + 1 haste + 1 armbands = +34. 51-00 = miss if no glitterdust (1d20+34=45, 1d100=53)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (1d10, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste, RA
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 18, 2014)

Relic flies into the room until Daylily appears in his field of limited vision, drawing his wand of glitterdust as he does so. Seeing where Daylily is pointing he aims the spell so Daylily remains on the edge of its area of effect. With a flick of his wrist a ray of sparkling light bursts forth and illuminates the area with a burst of golden particles, clearly revealing the presence of any hidden creatures within.

[sblock=Actions]MOve: Fly to K33 
Draw Wand of Glitterdust
Cast Glitterdust so that Daylilly is on edge of affect  where he is pointing (I think this means it would be centred G34? 10 ft radius spread)  

Lvl 2 Wand so Lvl 3 caster level? Will save DC 13 vs Blind; auto outline for 3 rounds (?): -40 stealth checks [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 11]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 11) Human Wizard 10/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly, Haste, Bless
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile: Used, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter: USED, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: Used; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (44/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (46/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(49/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (49/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(44/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 19, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka shrugs and accepts Arianna's suggestion.

"As you like.  It seems they've nearly got things under control up there."





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]No action this round.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:* L. Rejuv wand
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 19, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol trudges forward through a ground littered with the bodies of demons dropped by his companions until he threatens the next demon.  He laces his fingers together into a huge fist and swings downward on the prone babau with all his strength.  The thud is sickening but not nearly enough to put the creature down for good.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: to J29
Standard: Attack (PA)

Slam1: Slam (1d20+19=30) for Dmg (4d6+18=34)

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 35
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 19, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

When Drevezh'korol smashes the babau Fury takes advantage of the situation and stabs it with his rapier.  Again, it doesn't seem to do much so the rogue steps around to a better position and stabs a few more times for good measure.  The demon convulses a couple of times then lies still which nearly sets Fury to giggling again.

"Broke another one!"





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]AoO (Opportunist) vs. Babau at I29:  AoO (1d20+19=21) for Dmg (1d6+9=14)
5 ft step to H29
Full-Attack action vs. Babau at I29:
Rapier1: Rapier1 (1d20+23=28) (hit AC26)* for R1 dmg (6d6+9=31)
Rapier2: Rapier2 (1d20+18=36) (hit AC34)* for R2 dmg (6d6+9=29)
Crit?: Crit? (1d20+18=20) (hit AC18; no Crit)*
Dagger: Dagger (1d20+21=34) for D dmg (5d6+1d4+2=17)

* - Note: accidentally looked at wrong combat block (one-handed instead of 2-weapon) and added mods two pts. higher than Fury has.
Mods: +1 haste, +4 flank
Between Drev and Fury that's 75 dmg (counting DR10).
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]So, what's left for Kalinn to swing at (and probably miss)?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 19, 2014)

Drev and Fury surround and incompasitate the last of the balbaus, leaving only the giggling knight on the lower level that is still moving.

Elder whips a wand as he floats through the air.  The area in front of Daylily on the balcony, aslong with the sneaky sniper becomes coated in golden sparkles.  Daylily lunges forward and captures the quasit beast with a firm and commanding grip. "Ouch! Ouch!  Mercy!  I'll talk! Mercy!"

[sblock=OOC]Who's left?  I28, A heavily wounded knight that is giggling himself silly and prone, or the little bitty quasit that Daylily caught at F32.  The naked guy J30 that is pinned to, and under, the tower shield on the floor is quite wounded as well.  He is probably a good guy though.[/sblock][sblock=Combat  Mid Round 6] All 9 Bless +1 attacks, Saves vs. Fear 
95-2/130 AC 19+1 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 6, AW 27, DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ Perception to find Mr. Sneaky (1d20+16=34) success, move used, std still available, invisible miss chance still in effect, Caught sparkly quasit
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 6, MA 7r, Fly 595r, NPC'd cast Hideous Laughter on Knight successfully, Will vs. Mind Fog (1d20+12=24) success
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1417r, MA 5461r, 
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  H 6,  DV 1417r ~Foggy Minded ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1417r, +2 Heroism 396r, +2 BS 537r ~ 
..72/72. AC 17+1 N29 ~ Anaerion ~  H 7, DV 1418r/MA/OFl/1878r/DS/9049r/MC396r,  ~ Readied counterspell with Dispel Magic
..74/74. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1417r, 
..35/82. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~  H 6, MA 4226r, Gr Magic Fang 4846r, ~ Foggy Minded ~ 
50^2/82^62 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1860r, GMF 10314r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7257r/MA 5468r ~ 
.78/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1419r, H 6, SI 241r, LS 13861r, Adaption 1r ~ Foggy Minded ~ Perception (1d20+20=36) successfully spots invisible sneaky creature on the balcony
73-21/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1417r, H 6, GMF +2 13859r/MA 5462r, ~ Fort Save (1d20+12=30) success
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1417r, ~

??-17/?? AC 27 ???? ~ tiny invisible creature/Quasit, Will save (1d20+5=21), sniping sneak attack on Shadow (1d20+21=38) hits for sneak damage (1d4+1+4d6=21), Return to stealth (1d20+29-15=21) oops!, DC 31 to find for anyone other than Aradra, Will vs. Glitterdust (1d20+5=21) success, but still SPARKLY! 3 rds
-38/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau A
73-27-24-16-13-12/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau B, Will DC 18 Fog (1d20+5=8) fail, Will DC 22 Hex (1d20+5-10=14) fail vs. Retribution, Claw/Claw/Bite on Shadow (1d20+13=27, 1d20+13=21, 1d20+13=18) missed 3 times
72-24-4-21-19-7/73 AC 20 I29 ~ Balbau C  ~ unconscious Will save (1d20+5=7) failed, Claw/Claw/Bite on Daylily (1d20+13=21-4, 1d20+13=20-4, 1d20+13=27-4) hit 1 time for damage (1d6+2=3) barely nipped, Claw AoO from prone (1d20+13-4=13) missed
-4/125 AC 30 L30 unconscious ~ Kalvakus Demon, 
15/??? AC 27 I28 ~ Knight, prone,  dazed 1 rd, giggling uncontrollably, Will save (1d20+11=24) not foggy, 2nd Will save (1d20+11=13) failed, giggling
-32/171 AC 27 M31 ~ DEAD Tarry Demodand, 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
??/?? AC ?? ???? ~ 
...

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                      outside of that, candle light   providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there,   just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the     effect       right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

[section]

With a practiced effort of will, Kalinn pushes back the demon incited rage. As fatigue washes through her, she weaves her way wearily across the field of battle, heaves Winterbite up over her head and lets the great blade fall crashing into the giggling 'knight.'​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Thread through the battlefield to J28, and Power Attack (1d20+12=23) for Damage (2d6+19=28).[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

[section]
Bren moves on into the room, looking around at the carnage, and then rushes to the side of the man pinned to the shield. He kneels over the body and sets to work . . .​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Heal Check (1d20+15=21)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 20, 2014)

"Knock him out if you must, or disarm and bind him, but spare the giggling knight as well" says Relic as the battle draws to an end. "If he is human maybe he may have been involved in the demon invasion which means he may know something of importance. "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

[section]

As the Elder's words penetrate her foggy mind, Kalinn turns Winterbite at the last moment to strike a ringing blow with the flat of the blade.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Doing non-lethal damage to the giggling knight, makes the attack roll a 19. Hope that still hits, as I'd hate for her to go through yet another battle without striking a single blow. The shame would be unbearable . . .[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 21, 2014)

Syl didn't dare move any further forward.  All he heard was strange giggling, not more sounds of battle.  As he poked his head around the corner, he quietly asked, "Everything taken care of up there?"

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Since combat has mostly died down in the chapel and Arianna's plan is to return to the statue for healing Elenka puts away her wand and moves up into the chapel proper.  She looks around at the devastation; dead demons and a tortured knight and one broken in the mind.  She hopes Breninyr can do something for the two knights.

"Such disregard for life and wanton destruction..."  Elenka is disgusted by the demons' handiwork and shakes her head.





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]No action this round.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 10
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 82  Current: 82
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:* L. Rejuv wand
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 2/4 remaining.
4th level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 5 7/7
Bond Senses 10/10 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 28, 2014)

Relic floats up to Daylily and points his staff at the held quasit. "So demon... what reason can you give that we should keep you alive. Answer truthfully or my angry friend will snap your neck. If I think you are lying ... my friend will snap your neck. Refuse to answer and my friend will snap your neck. Quickly now ... start talking before I grow bored and I have my friend snap your neck."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 28, 2014)

With the battle ahead mostly under control, Arianna speeds off through the air back to the healing shrine.

Kalinn's blade was faster than Relic's plea of mercy, and the knight's eyes shut tight with pain.  A black smoke rises out of him and takes shape into that of a bald, gaunt man with black raven wings before it fades into the fog and disappears. 

The knight is still breathing, but probably only has a few breaths left in this world.  The man pinned to the shield is still conscious, but just barely.  He looks like he was repeatedly tortured and then healed so he could endure more torture.

The quasit squirms a bit and realizes he is no match for the elf.  "I can tell you who we brought with us.  I have seen our army I have.  I can tell you how to use my wands.  My wands that armor our kind.  Let me go and when the Shield falls, I will leave this place.  There is no sunshine in the Abyss.  I like sunshine."

The fog itself seems to be laughing at you and still weighs heavy on people's minds. The horned demon and one of the red ones still cling to life for the moment as blood bubbles out of them.
[sblock=OOC]Kalinn, Drev and Orlando can take OoAs on the rising smoke if they desire to.
And Sorry to everyone for the delays.  RL went to hell for a bit.  I started my post a dozen times but never got finished.
[/sblock][sblock=Aradra]The smoke formed into a winged humanoid shape that turned  invisible, but you can still see it floating above the body of the  knight.  It looks to be stuck in fits of laughter.[/sblock][sblock=Relic]The smoke is a Son of Perdition, very dangerous, incorporeal, corrupting touch cannot be healed by normal means[/sblock][sblock=Sylvain]The smoke is a Son of Perdition, very dangerous, incorporeal, able to possess people like magic jar[/sblock][sblock=Anaerion]The smoke is a Son of Perdition, very dangerous, incorporeal, naturally invisible, possesses people like magic jar, corrupting touch attack withers skin and cannot be healed normally, prefers to corrupt religious types[/sblock][sblock=Breninyr]The smoke is a Son of Perdition, very dangerous, incorporeal[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 7] All 8 Bless +1 attacks, Saves vs. Fear 
93/130 AC 19+1 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 5, AW 26, DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ grappling sparkly quasit
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 5, MA 6r, Fly 594r, Kn Planes (1d20+17+10=29)
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1417r, MA 5460r,  Kn Planes (1d20+21=32)
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  H 5,  DV 1416r ~Foggy Minded ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1416r, +2 Heroism 395r, +2 BS 536r ~ 
..72/72. AC 17+1 N29 ~Anaerion ~  H 5, DV 1417r/MA/OFl/1877r/DS/9048r/MC395r,  ~ Kn Planes (1d20+20+10=38) 
..74/74. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1416r, Will Save vs. Mind Fog (1d20+10=27) success, Kn Planes (1d20+5=9) fail
..35/82. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~  H 5, MA 4225r, Gr Magic Fang 4845r, ~ Foggy Minded ~ Kn Planes (1d20+2=11) fail
50^2/82^62 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1859r, GMF 10313r ~ takes off to use the healing shrine
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7256r/MA 5467r ~ Kn Planes (1d20+5=24)
.78/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1418r, H 5, SI 240r, LS 13860r ~ Foggy Minded ~ 
52/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1416r, H 5, GMF +2 13858r/MA 5461r, ~
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1416r, ~

??-17/?? AC 27 F32 ~ tiny invisible creature/Quasit, still SPARKLY! 2 rds, grappled
-38/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau A
-19/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau B,
..-4/73 AC 20 I29 ~ Balbau C  ~ unconscious 
-5/125 AC 30 L30 unconscious ~ Kalvakus Demon, 
-13/??? AC 27 I28 ~ Knight, unconscious,was giggling uncontrollably 8r
-32/171 AC 27 M31 ~ DEAD Tarry Demodand, 
1/3? AC9  ~ Pinned man
??/?? AC 16 ~ Rising smoke


Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                       outside of that, candle light    providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there,    just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the     effect        right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 29, 2014)

"What's so funny Fat Man? You find it funny that we killed your body? Or that you the only thing left standing? You crazy Fat Man."

"ARADRA!  IF YOU CAN SEE THAT THING KILL IT BEFORE IT CORRUPTS YOU!" Comes the elf wizards voice. Clearly, the archer doesn't understand the urgency in Anaerion's warning, but still raises his bow over Kalinn's head and open fires.

[sblock=Round 7]

Aradra: Full Round Attack on the Invisible Creature That Is Laughing (Which is _really _creepy)(AC 16). 

18/18/18/13/8 (21 Base - 4 DA - 2 RS + 1 Haste + 1 Bless  +1 PBS) .  1d8+12 halved.
1d20+18=29, 1d20+18=26, 1d20+18=20, 1d20+13=20, 1d20+8=14 4 hits. 5 Arrows

OK, here is where things get weird.  I'm not sure how Clusterd Shot works with Incorpreal, so I am going to roll these individually, and do both calcualtions.  I'll let SK decide.

2d8+24=33, 1d8+12=13, 1d8+12=13, 1d8+12=14

So it's either: (33/2) + (13/2) + (13/2) + (14/2) = 16+6+6+7 = 35 
Or: (33+13+13+14) / 2 = 73/2 = 36 

Shadow: Delay


[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26  (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 78/114
CMB: +14 CMD: 30
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +20
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +17(fires 2)/+12/+7 1d8+12 per arrow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min); haste

Used Items:
3 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/120 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 90/114
CMB: +15 CMD: 28 (32 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +9 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +20
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+15 / 8 1d8 + 18 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 29, 2014)

After the warning to the archer Anaerion says loudly for all to hear "There is one creature remaining!  That ghostly figure you saw is known as a Son of Perdition.  It has the ability to corrupt us, and eventually take possession of us, forcing us to attack each other! It is naturally invisible, and will prefer to go after those who are most religious.  Meaning Aradra, whom is unable to shake off the effects of this magical fog, is in the most danger of getting possessed right now!"

"Relic, I need you to glitter dust the monster so we can see it! Based on Aradra's attack, it seems to not have moved away yet!  If any of you have some way to weaken it's resolve now would be an excellent time to do so!  I am going to try and dismiss it so we don't have to fight it!"

Moving into the room to position himself, Anaerion tries to fight off the effects of the magical cloud, and to cover as many people as possible with his magical circle, hoping that it would help shield the creatures attacks.  Then, he waits to see if the others do as he suggests.

[sblock=Actions]
Sooo....The Mind Fog -> Weakened mind -> Magic Jar  = Forced to fight our pary members.  Great. 

Which means that those who failed the save are in trouble (Drev/Orlando/Aradra), most importantly the one who draws power from the gods. 

Anaerion is going to try and dismiss it.  But first he needs some help from his fellow casters...
Relic to glitterdust it, Sylvian using evil eye to weaken it's saves, followed by a Dismissal to hopefully banish it.

Also, because most creatures like this have some sort of SR, I'm going to roll it:
1d20+11+2=21

Move: K29 (Will Save vs Mind fog (9+2 Race) = 1d20+9+2=25
Standard: Delay until the others act, then Cast Dismissal.  DC 21.  SR ROLL: 1d20+11+2=21
[sblock=Vocal Component]We dismiss you, impure spirit, and abjure you from this physical plane. Thus, Son  of the Abyss, cease to corrupt us who defend the light.  I invoke my  power, and banish thee back![/sblock]


[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3+ Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+11+1+4 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)

Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19), Disintegrate, OPEN SLOT

Arcane Bond: USED (Daylight)
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 30, 2014)

Syl casts a spell, greatly enhancing his vision.   "I should be able to track that bastard now.  Listen to my directions, and let's get it!"

Assuming his magical vision allows him to track the incorporeal monster, he calls out directions as to its location.

Actions:  [sblock]Standard action:  Cast True Seeing.  Free action:  Speech.  Move action:  None.  [/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 31, 2014)

Relic recognises the threat and casts another Glitterdust spell with the flick of his wand, covering the evil spirit in golden glimmers. "Kill it quickly!" he urges.

[sblock=OOC] Cast Glitterdust on Son of Perdition so as not to affect allies if possible (at wall in H27?; sorry I am not very good at visualising the effect area of spells); if not possible then so it only affects Orlando  Sorry! DC is 13 vs Blind; Hopefully he can make that [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 11]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 11) Human Wizard 10/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly, Haste, Bless
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile: Used, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter: USED, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: Used; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (44/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (46/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(49/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (48/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(44/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol sees the black fog rise from the body and takes a swing at it.  He isn't sure he can affect something incorporeal like this ghost-like being, or Son of Perdition like he has heard someone yelling behind him, but he is going to try.  He swings his fist which passes through the insubstantial body disrupting the black mist but he isn't certain how much it affected the creature.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]AoO (PA)

SlamAoO: SlamAoO (1d20+19=32) for Dmg (2d6+16=23) and +additional Bane (2d6+2=14) if bane counts against it.

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 35
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

When Fury sees Drevezh'korol attack the figure of mist and disrupt its being somewhat Fury takes a chance and stabs at the creature when it moves and leaves itself open to retaliatory attack.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]AoO:  1d20+19=23 for dmg (1d6+9=13)
Will vs. Glitterdust: Will (1d20+7=25)
Wait to see if Glitterdust works on the incorporeal creature and where it goes.

Mods: +1 haste

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 2, 2014)

Drev and Fury are both able to get a strike in as the rising black smoke fades into the the white, disappearing like water into the sea.

Sylvain sees that the ghostly fallen angel form has crumpled on the ground and is still laughing at Relic's infernal joke.  Relic slings the wand still in his hand and a shower of glittering sparkles covers Orlando and the the wall, having passed right through the incorporeal creature without stopping in their flight.  Golden sparkles and crimson blood splatters make for an even more upsetting scene upon the wall.  

Kutholiam moves up the last few steps and chuckles at the glitterdust.  "We need the right spell for the job.  Reveal thyselves!"  A shimmering bubble bursts forth from him and fills most of the room.  The invisible Son of Perdition and quasit lose all their illusionary protections and become clearly visible for all to see.

Now seeing his target, Anaerion lets loose, "We dismiss you, impure spirit, and abjure you from this physical plane.  Thus, Son  of the Abyss, cease to corrupt us who defend the light.  I  invoke my  power, and banish thee back!"  The figure that looked like a blackened, fallen angel disappears in a vortex of sulfur and brimstone smells.

The quasit gets even more fearful as it is now the only conscious demon in the room.
[sblock=Spellcraft DC 18]Kutholiam used Invisibility Purge since the Glitterdust passed right through the incorporeal creature without visibly affecting it.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Mid Round 7] All 8 Bless +1 attacks, Saves vs. Fear 
93/130 AC 19+1 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 5, AW 26, DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ grappling sparkly quasit
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 5, MA 6r, Fly 594r, Kn Planes (1d20+17+10=29)
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1417r, MA 5460r,  Kn Planes (1d20+21=32)
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  H 5,  DV 1416r ~Foggy Minded, Sparkly ~ AOO taken, full actions still left
112/116 AC 30+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1416r, +2 Heroism 395r, +2 BS 536r ~ 
..72/72. AC 17+1 N29 ~Anaerion ~  H 5, DV 1417r/MA/OFl/1877r/DS/9048r/MC395r,  ~ Kn Planes (1d20+20+10=38) , cast Dismissal
..74/74. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1416r, Will Save vs. Mind Fog (1d20+10=27) success, Kn Planes (1d20+5=9) fail
..35/82. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~  H 5, MA 4225r, Gr Magic Fang 4845r, ~ Foggy Minded ~ Kn Planes (1d20+2=11) fail, AOO taken, full actions still left
50^2/82^62 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1859r, GMF 10313r ~ takes off to use the healing shrine
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7256r/MA 5467r ~ Kn Planes (1d20+5=24)
.78/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1418r, H 5, SI 240r, LS 13860r ~ Foggy Minded ~ 
52/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1416r, H 5, GMF +2 13858r/MA 5461r, ~
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1416r, ~ moved, will save (1d20+12=26) success, cast

??-17/?? AC 27 F32 ~ Quasit, still SPARKLY! 2 rds, grappled
-38/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau A
-19/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau B,
..-4/73 AC 20 I29 ~ Balbau C  ~ unconscious 
-5/125 AC 30 L30 unconscious ~ Kalvakus Demon, 
-13/??? AC 27 I28 ~ Knight, unconscious
-32/171 AC 27 M31 ~ DEAD Tarry Demodand, 
1/3? AC9  ~ Pinned man
??-35-17-6/?? AC 16 ~ Rising smoke, Will vs. Dismissal (1d20+11=17) failed, poof!


Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                        outside of that, candle light     providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there,     just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the     effect         right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric did not see any more foes and had no head for all the magical effects going on. He moved past the fallen demons, his boots crunching on their broken bones where they lay on the floor.

"Looks like we have this under control, yeah?"

He stood in the church aisle between the first two pews.

[sblock=Crunch]Move to J34[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) Barskin -> *34 now* (Lunge & CE)
*HP:* 116 *Current:* 112
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 29 (31 vs. Disarm/ 33 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) +9 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg), Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 2, 2014)

Daylily looks up as the cloud-demon appears and then disappears.  Then he looks back down at the quasit and grins wickedly.   "Your brother getted aways from me one time.  This time I am learns the tricks.  Too bads for you, yes?"  He begins stripping the tiny demon of its equipment.  "We haves many Elder who have strong magics here.  I am think they can figuring out your magic sticks without your help.  So that is not much of bargain for you.  The knowing about the rest of your clan ... hahhhh, the Elders might wanting that."  He thinks about it and shrugs.  "Oyeh, Elder Storyteller!  The wicked thing wants to making trade with you.  I can holding on to him for a little time if you is busy now.  Otherwises, I can pulling a wing off, if you is busy for a whiles."

[sblock=OOC]I don't think Daylily knows the difference between an imp or a quasit.  Even if he did, I can't imagine he would care.  It's small, flying, invisible, and tricksy.

Also, Daylily has no skill in Intimidate.  He's just stating facts.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol looks around at the demon-splattered chapel.  The priests of Helerion will have a long job of cleaning and re-sanctifying their holy grounds.  "And I'm about to make it worse," he rumbles.  He moves methodically from demonic body to demonic body checking to see if it is still living.  If it is, he puts it down.

"Arianna has gone back to heal at the statue.  Drev, and anyone else who is able should also."

Drevezh'korol finishes his grim task and follows Elenka back to the statue where he can heal.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Kill unconscious demons

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 35
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury looks around the desecrated chapel and nudges a dead demon with the toe of his boot.

"Hey, Syl!  These things got anything worth a coin or two?  I mean, I'm all for beating back the forces of darkness and all but a coin in the pocket might be nice, too."






• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2014)

[section]
Bren moves quickly to the priest who'd been possessed by the Son of Perdition, and murmurs a quick prayer in hopes he won't be administering last rights.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]CLW (1d8+5=8) (if he gets to the man before he expires).[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 4, 2014)

"Good question, Fury!  Dying for free just doesn't make any sort of sense, does it?  How would Borric afford a trip to the 'fun house' if we didn't find a spare coin or two?"  After a chuckle, Syl casts Detect Magic, wondering if the combination of the two spells (including True Seeing) would allow any magical items to really pop to his vision.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 82/82
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +10
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: * Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution
Fortune on Borric, Fury, Drev, and on Daylilly.
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 5, 2014)

The quasit continues to squirm in Daylily's hands, but is at a considerable disadvantage and cannot break free.  Breninyr is able to save the possessed man just as he was taking his last breath, but he is still unconscious and quite wounded.  After stomping on a couple skulls to finish the job, Drev starts back to the healing shrine in order to get patched up.

Once Sylvain moves into the room and starts looking around, he does spot a few things that have a magical aura.  The cold iron longsword the possessed knight was using, the two blades that the tarry beast was using, and the full plate armor that was being stripped off of one of the victims before you arrived. 

Looking at the other end of the room, the doors to the chapel have been torn off their hinges and there are the sounds of distant commotion coming from outside.  Looking back, there is a side door to the left of the dias as well, leading to something that could be the size of a pantry or so.  


[sblock=Status, Combat Over]
All 7 Bless +1 attacks, Saves vs. Fear 
93/130 AC 19+1 N29 ~ Daylily ~   H 4, AW 25, DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ grappling sparkly quasit
..83/83. AC 22+1 O29 ~ Relic ~  H 4, MA 5r, Fly 593r, 
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1415r, MA 5459r, ArcSight 66r,
108/108.AC 24+1 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  H 4,  DV 1415r ~Foggy Minded, Sparkly ~ 
112/116 AC 30+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1415r, +2 Heroism 394r, +2 BS 535r ~ 
..72/72. AC 17+1 N29 ~ Anaerion ~  H 4, DV 1415r/MA/OFl/1876r/DS/9047r/MC394r,  ~ 
..74/74. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1415r, 
..35/82. AC 25+4+1 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~  H 4, MA 4224r, Gr Magic Fang 4844r, ~ Foggy Minded ~ 
50^2/82^62 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1858r, GMF 10312r ~ takes off to use the healing shrine
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7255r/MA 5466r ~ 
.78/116 AC 26+1 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1415r, H 4, SI 239r, LS 13859r ~ Foggy Minded ~ 
52/112 AC 28+1 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1415r, H 4, GMF +2 13857r/MA 5460r, ~
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1415r, InvisPurge 48r, ~

??-15/?? AC 27 F32 ~ Quasit, still SPARKLY! 1 rds, grappled
-38/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau A
-19/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau B,
-4-20/73 AC 20 I29 ~ DEAD Balbau C   ~ curbstomped coup-de-grace 
-5-20/125 AC 30 L30 ~ DEAD Kalvakus Demon ~ curbstomped coup-de-grace 
-13+8=-5/??? AC 27 I28 ~ Knight, unconscious
-32/171 AC 27 M31 ~ DEAD Tarry Demodand, 
1/3? AC9  ~ Pinned man
??-35-17-6/?? AC 16 ~ Son of Perdition, Will vs. Dismissal (1d20+11=17) failed, poof!, GONE


Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                         outside of that, candle light      providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there,      just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the     effect          right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind 		
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric quipped back, “Syl, you leave enough of your gear lying around in your room at the inn that I can pawn off something to get some extra gold, heh, heh.”

“But our friend is not wrong, let’s loot the fookin’ demons since this quest is not paying us sheet.”

He called up to Daylily and said intimidatingly, “Don’t let the lil’ sheet go. You don’t need to pull a wing off, but I be more than happy to use giantslayer to break both of his wing joints if he doesn’t cooperate and start talking.”

Borric motioned for Fury to join him and he moved to the side door to listen at it.

[sblock=Crunch]Using level 12 skill modifier.
Intimidation (1d20+12=18)
Move to N33, Perception (1d20+18=23)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 6, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury follows Borric to the probable closet door and listens as well.

"I doubt there's demons in there.  Maybe a survivor if we're lucky."

Despite his comment he holds his weapons in both hands ready should something unpleasant burst out and surprise them.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Perception (1d20+15=26)

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric nodded in agreement, “Aye, probably no demons if it is just a small antechamber. But it could very well bea portal to the underworld for all I know until I open the door. Better to check instead.”

“Then we can move along the wall here to peek through the open doors.” He jerked a thumb over his shoulder.

Unless Fury heard or found something, Borric would open the door so they could look.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 6, 2014)

"Speak imp. Now. Prove yourself valuable or die. I have no need for you as far as I can tell. As my friend holding your existence here has told you, we have more than talent enough amongst us to divine the secrets of you wands. What have you seen of this demon horde?" Relic demands, not an inch of patience in his voice, more than prepared to tell Daylily just to kill the creature if the imp should hesitate in the slightest.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 7, 2014)

Syl smiles at Borric's retort as he goes to point out the different magics he could make out.  He looks at all three groups of items and tries to see what abilities they could perform.

Spellcraft longsword 1d20+21=32

Spellcraft Tarry blades 1d20+21=26

Spellcraft armor 1d20+21=41

After looking at the magic items, he tries to describe to the best of his ability what they could do in the right hands.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 98/98
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)
*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 13, 2014)

Aradra stares hard at the quasit bow at the ready ,before wincing in pain as Shadow's teeth slightly sink into his leg. "OUCH! What, you not feeling good buddy?  Here, this will help."

The fog seems to be still effecting the solider, as he giggles with every tap of the wand.  The normally sharp eyed solider doesn't seem to understand what is going on right now.

After a while, the scars on both the man and wolf are gone, except for a tiny nick in the wolf's fur.

[sblock=OOC]
Healing up Aradra and Shadow, since the statue doesn't work on Aradra and Shadow...
Healing wand for Aradra: 78 goes to 87  due to level before wand work:
5d8+5=34 5 perfect taps.

Healing wand for Shadow:52 goes to 65 due to level before wand work
7d8+7=37 +67 = 102
1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=7 = 124
11 taps 


[/sblock][sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min)

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seeing the two men move closer to the anti chamber, the elf wizard floats over to support them, seeing that Sylvian is working on IDing the magical items, and Relic is assisting Daylily in the interrogation of the quasit.

[sblock=Actions]
Move over to support Borric and Orlando, in case they need it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3+ Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+11+1+4 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19)*, Disintegrate, OPEN SLOT

Arcane Bond: USED (Daylight)
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 13, 2014)

"Well, lets see.  Five dozen vrock, six dozen balbaus, two dozen succubi, two dozen kalvakas, a dozen of the elite balbans, eight of the mighty nabasu, three of the sons of perdition, eight of the dameondands, a glaberzu, oh yeah, you got him already, swarms and swarms of the chatters, and over a hundred of the mighty dretches. Our armies will over run you and take this world.  And we are just the first wave. More come all the time.  And when he arrives, the true torment of this land shall begin."

Borric cautiously opens the side door to find, a storage room. A couple books and several papers lie on a table along with four knobby orbs. A few weapons hang in a rack, looking a bit like crossbows, but not quite the same.  Several staffs are in the rack as well, but Anaerion confirms that only three of them are enchanted.

After Drev left to go use the free healing, Elenka steps out of the room as well and back down the stairwell.

The fog that has enveloped most of the dias area is not disapating, but rather just hanging there heavily, continuing to cause a bit of silliness in those that remain in it.
[sblock=Elenka]The "leash" of 100' don't reach far enough for Drev to make it back without falling to half his hit points. So, you have to retreat a bit to give him room until he is done.  At least he can take normal healing and doesn't need the Life Conduit that Arianna is using.[/sblock][sblock=Loot]Since Sylvain has such a high identify check, I am not bothering with making him roll them out for the new items. 
+1 Mithral Full-Plate of Speed armor, 26,500 gp
+2 Cold Iron longsword, 10,315 gp
+1 Called shortsword, 8,310 gp
Staff of Healing, 29,600 gp
Staff of Many Rays, 57,200 gp
Staff of the Eidolons, 14,400 gp
3 wands of Cure Light Wounds, 750 gp each
3 Water Scorpions,Aura faint transmutation; CL 1st
Slot none; Price 5,360 gp each
Description
This wood and iron weapon resembles a light crossbow with a very short prod. The prod itself is non-functional, but provides the water scorpion with excellent balance. The water scorpion functions as a +1 weapon that magically produces a stream of holy water with a range of 30 feet each time it is fired. The stream strikes its opponent as a ranged touch attack that deals 2d4+1 points of damage to undead and evil outsiders. To other creatures it is harmless. Only one stream might be fired each round, but there are rumors of water scorpions of speed created from the original.
Anyone proficient with crossbows may use a water scorpion without penalty.
​4 Faith OrbsAura moderate evocation; CL 9th
Slot none; Price 2,250 gp each
Description
This brass orb is a bit larger than a human fist.  It is covered with symbols of goodness and law and thick studs. If used as an improvised weapon, it deals 1d6 points of bludgeoning damage and serves as a good weapon for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. The faith orb is activated when a special stud is depressed (usually marked by a different metal). Activating the orb is a standard action, but the orb may be thrown as a ranged touch attack (10-foot range increment) with the same action that is used to activate it. At the end of the action or when it hits its target (use the splash chart to see where it goes if you miss), it triggers a flame strike centered on the orb. Creatures caught in the blast area suffer 9d6 damage as the spell, or half with a DC 17 Reflex save. The faith orb is consumed in the process.​[/sblock]
[sblock=Status, Combat Over]

93/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~ AW 4, DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ grappling sparkly quasit
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5908r, 
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1399r, MA 5443r, ArcSight 50r,
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1399r ~Foggy Minded, Sparkly ~ 
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1399r, +2 Heroism 378r, +2 BS 519r ~ 
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1399r/MA/OFl/1860r/DS/9031r/MC378r,  ~ 
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1399r, 
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4208r, Gr Magic Fang 4818r, ~ Foggy Minded ~ 
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1842r, GMF 10296r ~ using the healing shrine + Life Conduit (10d6=33) + Life Conduit (10d6=31)
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7254r/MA 5465r ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1399r,SI 223r, LS 13843r ~ Foggy Minded ~ 
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1399r,GMF +2 13841r/MA 5444r, ~
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1399r, InvisPurge 32r, ~

??/?? AC 27 F32 ~ Quasit, grappled
-38/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau A
-19/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau B,
-4-20/73 AC 20 I29 ~ DEAD Balbau C   ~ curbstomped coup-de-grace 
-5-20/125 AC 30 L30 ~ DEAD Kalvakus Demon ~ curbstomped coup-de-grace 
-13+8=-5/??? AC 27 I28 ~ Knight, unconscious
-32/171 AC 27 M31 ~ DEAD Tarry Demodand, 
1/3? AC9  ~ Pinned man
??-35-17-6/?? AC 16 ~ Son of Perdition, GONE


Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                          outside of that, candle light       providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the     effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 14, 2014)

Once the important items have been "borrowed" from closet, Anaerion looks over at the solider still in the fog, and tells him "Aradra, you will feel better if you leave the fog.  It is effecting your mind right now, and we could use your insight as a solider right now.  Now then..."

Moving over to the quasit, Anaerion asks "Before I banish you back to the Abyss, I have 2 questions for you.  The first, how were you able to weaken the Demonscope?  Second, who is this bringer of torrment you mention?"    

[sblock=Actions]
Anaerion is interested in the staff of rays, but is OK if Relic or Syvlian use it.  

He will pick up one of the crossbow's however, since it gives him attack options again.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes


School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3+ Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+11+1+4 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19)*, Disintegrate, OPEN SLOT

Arcane Bond: USED (Daylight)
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 14, 2014)

"Fine fine, smarty double voice..."

Moving towards the pew just outside of the fog, Aradra sits down, taking a swig of water before rubbing his head.  

[sblock=OOC]Move to L34 and sit down.  Letting the mind fog dissipate from his head before he starts


[/sblock][sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min)

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 110/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sylvain fills the others in on the capabilities of the magical items he identified.  "Looks like we hit the mother lode here.  Suss out what you want to take, everyone.  I've a feeling these items will do more in our hands than in this old closet."

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 98/98
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)
*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 16, 2014)

Relic waits impatiently for the demon to respond to the questions posed to him.

[sblock=OOC]There are several items there which seem to allow casters who are usually fairly restricted in terms of participation during combat.

So who are those characters? Relic is one of them. 

Sylvain? Has the Hexing ability which seems used quite often but no direct offense like Relic. 
Anaerion, same as Relic. (But Jack also has Aradra and Shadow)

Arianna and Elenka ... Arianna seems very involved in melee, and Elenka has Drev. 

So looking at that I would be keen to have a water scorpion to be able to do something when using a spell would be a waste. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric stepped aside as the mage’s conferred about the properties of the weapons, armor, and other magical items. After Syl’s explanation, there was little to interest him. He was already wearing a suit of platemail that was shiny and he was not so restricted in movement that he needed mithral armor.

“Out all that stuff, the longword is about the only think I can make use of. And that would only be if I needed a secondary weapon should I lose Giantslayer, or need a decent cold iron weapon. But some of those shortswords I have collected are already serving me well enough as unneeded back-up weapons.”

“Maybe someone else could use the shiny platemail.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 16, 2014)

Aradra giggles at Borric's statement. "That shiny plate?  That stuff is WAY too hard to move in. I prefer something a little more less noticeable. For example,  you can't seem my armor, yet I am armored up.  A lot easier to sneak around in.  The bright metal is all 'Over here demons!  Come fight me!' "

Aradra clutches his head again, and nurses his head as the magic starts to dissipate .
[sblock=OOC]
Aradra needs the proficiency to actual make use of it.  While it is interesting for him, the Celestial chain is too awesome for him.

[/sblock][sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);Skill Focus Stealth (5 Min)

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 110/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 16, 2014)

Daylily taps the quasit against the stone wall once or twice, casually, to get its attention.  "This is not good time for you to boastings and be other-the-wise annoyings.  For first place, I am think we already kill abouts a third of your mighty armies, so they are not that impress.  For places number two, I am already interest to find how much you are squishable."

[sblock=OOC]Nothing Daylily needs out of the loot, except for maybe a holy hand grenade to bludgeon baddies with.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury runs his fingers along the cold iron blade of the longsword.

"So, this stuff is especially effective against demons, huh?"  He looks tempted but then shakes his head.  "Nah, the shortswords we picked up earlier suit my style better.  I'm like Borric here; I've already got a decent back-up weapon."

He turns and looks around waiting for everyone to finish their business and return to the main group.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka rushes along with Drevezh'korol to join Arianna in healing at the statue.  They will take care of that as quickly as they can and return to rejoin the others as soon as possible.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 17, 2014)

OOC Treasure Talk:  [sblock] If no one has much of an argument, I think Syl could definitely make good use of the Staff of Many Rays, since it is very true that Syl doesn't have much to contribute offensively other than hexes and an occasional Save of Suck spell.  Having some blasty blasty goodness would help round him out, I think.[/sblock]

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 98/98
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)
*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 17, 2014)

[sblock=staff]Anaerion DOES want it, but since I have two characters (and a wolf) I am ok with just getting the crossbow.   Anaerion can fly around squirting demons in the face with it. 


TBH though, hexes are going to get more useful as the day goes on.  Given our current circumstances and estimated enemies,  the casters are going to run out of spells quickly.   Having Syl have ice block AND retribution will help a lot. I would be throwing those hexes out left and right, even if it is only evil eye to get a -2 A.C or to attacks.  That can be the difference between life or death.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 20, 2014)

Staff OOC:  [sblock]I'm cool if Anaerion wants the staff.  I do plan on mostly using hexes, as it is really tough to get a spell in through our guys, and the cramped quarters.  If you could make better use of it, please take it.  I'm totally fine with that.[/sblock]

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 98/98
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)
*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 20, 2014)

Drev makes it back to the shrine to find Arianna going through a painful metamorphosis of wounds opening and closing on her body as she caresses the angel statue.   The number of closing wounds is at least outpacing the new ones opening, and eventually all of the wounds have closed and healed.  "That life conduit spell has a bit of a sting to it, but it works in a pinch."  Drev takes his turn with the statue, healing his wounds in a more traditional way.  Once both the outsiders are healed to their full potential, "I need to step out for a moment.  If you will guard her?" sounds off the normally quiet Teq Oola.   Arianna braces herself against the statue base and dismisses her living armor for a moment.  She flaps her tailfin on the floor for a ten count, feigning impatience, before starting her summoning ritual to bringing her bonded one back to her.  When he returns, Teq's arms and legs are a bit thicker, more muscled.  He used to have gills, but they seem to have disappeared in this latest growth spurt.  
Stretching to test the new body, "Okay. That should work fine.  Let's get back to the others."

Drev and Arianna return.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~​
"Me?  Me damage the Demonscope?  Ha!  I didn't do that.  I am just a scout. They don't tell scouts the whole plans, in case they get captured. Well, like now. As to he, I cannot say.  He is *cough* *choke* *cough*.  See, no one can speak his name. Not even me."
The quasit is grasping for something more to give, but is getting the realization that he has little left to bargain with.  "No one here can speak his name.  But, I... I could let you commune with the outer realms.  There are too many of them.  He could not have blocked other planes from speaking his name.  But if I do this, you must let me go free and unharmed for a period of at least one month."


[sblock=OOC]As a last chance, the quasit is offering up his Commune ability.  He gets it once a week.[/sblock]
[sblock=Loot]
+1 Mithral Full-Plate of Speed armor, 26,500 gp
+2 Cold Iron longsword, 10,315 gp
+1 Called shortsword, 8,310 gp
Staff of Healing, 29,600 gp
Anaerion ~ Staff of Many Rays, 57,200 gp
Elenka ~ Staff of the Eidolons, 14,400 gp
party funds ~ 3 wands of Cure Light Wounds, 750 gp each
Anaerion, Relic, ?? ~ 3 Water Scorpions,Aura faint transmutation; CL 1st
Slot none; Price 5,360 gp each
Description
This wood and iron weapon resembles a light crossbow with a very short  prod. The prod itself is non-functional, but provides the water scorpion  with excellent balance. The water scorpion functions as a +1 weapon  that magically produces a stream of holy water with a range of 30 feet  each time it is fired. The stream strikes its opponent as a ranged touch  attack that deals 2d4+1 points of damage to undead and evil outsiders.  To other creatures it is harmless. Only one stream might be fired each  round, but there are rumors of water scorpions of speed created from the  original.
Anyone proficient with crossbows may use a water scorpion without penalty.
​Daylily, ??, ??, ?? ~ 4 Faith OrbsAura moderate evocation; CL 9th
Slot none; Price 2,250 gp each
Description
This brass orb is a bit larger than a human fist.  It is covered with  symbols of goodness and law and thick studs. If used as an improvised  weapon, it deals 1d6 points of bludgeoning damage and serves as a good  weapon for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. The faith orb is  activated when a special stud is depressed (usually marked by a  different metal). Activating the orb is a standard action, but the orb  may be thrown as a ranged touch attack (10-foot range increment) with  the same action that is used to activate it. At the end of the action or  when it hits its target (use the splash chart to see where it goes if  you miss), it triggers a flame strike centered on the orb. Creatures  caught in the blast area suffer 9d6 damage as the spell, or half with a  DC 17 Reflex save. The faith orb is consumed in the process.​[/sblock]
[sblock=Status, Combat Over]

93/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~ DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ grappling sparkly quasit
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5898r, 
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1389r, MA 5433r, ArcSight 40r,
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1389r ~Foggy Minded, Sparkly ~ 
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1389r, +2 Heroism 368r, +2 BS 509r ~ 
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1389r/MA/OFl/1850r/DS/9021r/MC368r,  ~ 
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1389r, 
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4198r, Gr Magic Fang 4808r, ~  
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1832r, GMF 10286r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7244r/MA 5455r ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1389r, SI 213r, LS 13833r ~  
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1389r, GMF +2 13831r/MA 5434r, ~
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1389r, InvisPurge 22r, ~

??/?? AC 27 F32 ~ Quasit, grappled
-38/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau A
-19/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau B,
-4-20/73 AC 20 I29 ~ DEAD Balbau C   ~ curbstomped coup-de-grace 
-5-20/125 AC 30 L30 ~ DEAD Kalvakus Demon ~ curbstomped coup-de-grace 
-13+8=-5/??? AC 27 I28 ~ Knight, unconscious
-32/171 AC 27 M31 ~ DEAD Tarry Demodand, 
1/3? AC9  ~ Pinned man
??-35-17-6/?? AC 16 ~ Son of Perdition, GONE


Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                           outside of that, candle light        providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still  there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the      effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 21, 2014)

Relic stepped out of the magical cloud. "I can't think of any advantage knowing this one's name would give us. Can you little imp? If not ... Daylily, I expect you will show the honor you have always shown to your prisoners to this little varmit." He moved over and collected one of the water scorpions, tested its weight and then slung it over his shoulder.


----------



## Systole (Jun 21, 2014)

Daylily smiles.  "Ah, goods!  I was thinks this is another prisoner dilemma thingses.  Goodbye, wicked thing!"  He brings the quasit to his mouth, and in one smooth motion he bites the creature's head off.  Spitting the head to the right side, he casually tosses the rest of the corpse to the left.  Advancing on the gleaming round spheres, he asks, "So this is make fire if press the nub, and other the wise, I can hit the invader thing with?  Okay!"

[sblock=OOC]Dead quasit, Ozzy Osborne style.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric took the longsword and hangs it from his belt.  He still was a walking arsenal. 

“Whatever no one is using, someone grab it anyway just in case. I am going to look ahead. Fury, you might want to come with me. Your eyes are better.”

He hugged to the wall and made his way around the pews to the right and approached the crashed in doors.

[sblock=Actions]Take +2 Cold Iron Longsword 
Move to L42[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 22, 2014)

"Well, that is one way to kill a demon.  Biting it's head off. Well done Daylily!  Most...interesting." 

Anaerion stows his rod back into it's pouch before grabbing both the staff that casts multiple rays, and a water scorpion.  Slinging the water scorpion on his back, Anaerion holds the staff in both hands, nodding towards his companions.  "Allright, I believe I am ready."

[sblock=Actions]
Anaerion will carry the staff for now
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes

In Hand: Staff of Many Rays

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3+ Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+11+1+4 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19)*, Disintegrate, OPEN SLOT


Staff of Rays: 10/10
Arcane Bond: USED (Daylight)
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 22, 2014)

The solider, who seems to have a much better control of himself now that he's sat down for a while, stands up and picks up two of the faith orbs, and pockets them.  

Hearing Borric, the solider says "Wait Borric, I'm coming too. "  Aradra eyes turn from his normal green to a steel grey, and he seems to be preparing himself to once again go into the fray.
[sblock=OOC]
Aradra will take 2 of the Faith orbs for now.  
Activate Adaptation(Iron Will)
Move to I42
[/sblock][sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7 + 2(IW)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sylvain picks up the last water scorpion, and stows it with his belongings.  Between that and his hexes, he should be able to harry the baddies.  He looks away at Daylilly's brutal dispatching of the quasit but realized that he'd end up seeing far worse things before the day was over.

*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 98/98
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)
*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka accepts the staff handed to her by Sylvain and listens to the explanation of its powers.  "Thank you."  Despite that explanation she studies it herself a moment before indicating that she, and Drevezh'korol, are ready to continue.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods.  "Sure thing, Borric."  And since Aradra is covering the other side Fury moves along with Borric to the battered down doors.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn turns from her careful watch of the area just in time to see the Elf's brutal dispatch of the demon-ling, and grins mirthlessly at Daylily's enthusiasm. She moves quickly to a place near the front of the group, in order to get in on the next bit of action a little quicker than she did the last.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2014)

[section]
Bren takes up his post in the center once more, ready to aid his comrades but growing weary both in body and in spirit.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 4, 2014)

Daylily smiles once again, revealing lips stained black with quasit ichor.  "Ptah!  Taste is not to the good, but I have had worse.  Is time for going and killing more things, yes?"   Without waiting, he lopes off -- surprisingly quiet for how noisy and rambunctious he is the rest of the time.

[sblock=OOC]Stealth; Perception (1d20+19=33, 1d20+17=36)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 6, 2014)

Relic glides off behind Daylily, taking a brief moment to refresh the flight spell upon himself. Before any doors are opened the old man bids patience. "We should wait a few moments to ensure the efects of that mind weakening cloud have left us all. We do not know what lies ahead, but we should have our wits about us." When he is sure that the effects have passed he communicates this with the other less arcane minded companions and bids Daylily to carry on ahead.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 7, 2014)

The body of the quasit bounced off of the dais as it was tossed away and rolled under one of the pews.  The head that was spit out went the other direction, rolling under the stairs.  

Once everyone makes their way out of the mist, it takes a minute or two for their head to clear.  As items are pulled out of the closet and handed out, Kutholiam simply nods approval that the tools available are going to be used.  The librarian doesn't take anything for himself, for he is quite content to stay at the back of the pack. 

Kutholiam spends a bit of time and energy healing the wounds on the two survivors, the meat shield and the formerly possessed knight.  Both are pretty incoherent, their minds broken with horrors not seen in this world.  Several attempts by the librarian to get information out of the men are fruitless.  Finally, "Go rest with Cayr Astil.  She will protect you."  The men limp off, heading back down stairs.

Borric and Aradra both approach the open door carefully.  Outside is chaos.  Several vrocks are on the outer keep wall or fluttering off of it looking for scattered victims to harass.  The first sight outside the door is a well at about 30' out.  Beyond that is another building.  A trio of dretches exit that building, carrying heavy clay urns as they waddle towards the outer wall of the castle.  Beyond that building looks to be a fenced in yard and stable.  A couple slaughtered horses lay on the ground. 

Not much more can be seen through the doors but the fact that they are pointed out towards the outer wall, instead of in towards the assumed main castle.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for all the delays.  I think I am back to a regular schedule now.[/sblock]
[sblock=Loot]
+1 Mithral Full-Plate of Speed armor, 26,500 gp
Borric ~ +2 Cold Iron longsword, 10,315 gp
+1 Called shortsword, 8,310 gp
up for grabs still, Staff of Healing, 29,600 gp
Anaerion ~ Staff of Many Rays, 57,200 gp
Elenka ~ Staff of the Eidolons, 14,400 gp
party funds ~ 3 wands of Cure Light Wounds, 750 gp each
Anaerion, Relic, Sylvain ~ 3 Water Scorpions,Aura faint transmutation; CL 1st
Slot none; Price 5,360 gp each
Description
This wood and iron weapon resembles a light crossbow with a very short   prod. The prod itself is non-functional, but provides the water scorpion   with excellent balance. The water scorpion functions as a +1 weapon   that magically produces a stream of holy water with a range of 30 feet   each time it is fired. The stream strikes its opponent as a ranged touch   attack that deals 2d4+1 points of damage to undead and evil outsiders.   To other creatures it is harmless. Only one stream might be fired each   round, but there are rumors of water scorpions of speed created from  the  original.
Anyone proficient with crossbows may use a water scorpion without penalty.
​Daylily, Aradra, Aradra, ?? ~ 4 Faith OrbsAura moderate evocation; CL 9th
Slot none; Price 2,250 gp each
Description
This brass orb is a bit larger than a human fist.  It is covered with   symbols of goodness and law and thick studs. If used as an improvised   weapon, it deals 1d6 points of bludgeoning damage and serves as a good   weapon for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. The faith orb is   activated when a special stud is depressed (usually marked by a   different metal). Activating the orb is a standard action, but the orb   may be thrown as a ranged touch attack (10-foot range increment) with   the same action that is used to activate it. At the end of the action or   when it hits its target (use the splash chart to see where it goes if   you miss), it triggers a flame strike centered on the orb. Creatures   caught in the blast area suffer 9d6 damage as the spell, or half with a   DC 17 Reflex save. The faith orb is consumed in the process.​[/sblock]
[sblock=Status, Combat Over]

93/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~ grappling sparkly quasit
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5893r, 
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1384r, MA 5428r, ArcSight 35r,
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1384r ~Foggy Minded, Sparkly ~ 
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1384r, +2 Heroism 363r, +2 BS 504r ~ Perception (1d20+18=32)
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1384r/MA/OFl/1845r/DS/9016r/MC363r,  ~ 
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1384r, 
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4193r, Gr Magic Fang 4803r, ~  
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1827r, GMF 10281r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7239r/MA 5450r ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1384r, SI 2108r, LS 13828r, Adaption IW600r ~  Perception (1d20+18=32)
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1384r, GMF +2 13826r/MA 5429r, ~
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1384r, InvisPurge 17r, ~

??/?? AC 27 F32 ~ Quasit, tossed
-38/73 AC 20 K29 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau A
-19/73 AC 20 J28 ~ CMD 24 DEAD Balbau B,
-4-20/73 AC 20 I29 ~ DEAD Balbau C   ~ curbstomped coup-de-grace 
-5-20/125 AC 30 L30 ~ DEAD Kalvakus Demon ~ curbstomped coup-de-grace 
-13+8=-5/??? AC 27 I28 ~ Knight, unconscious
-32/171 AC 27 M31 ~ DEAD Tarry Demodand, 
1/3? AC9  ~ Pinned man
??-35-17-6/?? AC 16 ~ Son of Perdition, GONE


Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                            outside of that, candle light         providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still   there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the       effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 7, 2014)

Seeing the outside keep wall strikes Aradra with an idea.  Turning towards the rest of the party members Aradra says as a question "Who would be OK with opening to the keep doors, to allow the paladin army to enter the keep?  Allow them a chance to get their vengeance.  Should distract the demons that are inside the keep with fighting them, while we can sneak around a little more?  Reduces the chance of us getting overrun by every single demon in this keep."
[sblock=OOC]
Since we know that a paladin army is coming, getting them access to the inside will allow them to create chaos, while we can keep sneaking around.

If No one wants to claim the last faith orb, Aradra will take it.  
[/sblock][sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7 + 2(IW)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric frowned at the chaos out in the courtyard.

“We might as well go for the gate. We are going to attracting attention once we go through that doorway though.  We could use a diversion or something to get their attention away from those of us making the play for the gate.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 12, 2014)

"Kutholiam, what would we need to do to open the gate? How many people are needed, and are there any special mechanisms we should be aware of if indeed we do try and let the army enter?" asks Relic. From the wizard's tone it is clear that he is hesitant to make such a play for the gate, at least without more information from someone in the know.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 14, 2014)

[section]"Well, one would need to raise the portculus, and lower the draw bridge.  Both of those can be operated from the gate house, one you have force your way in there."  He moves over to the door to peek out, then returns.  "I can't really see from here if the drawbridge is down or not.  If it isn't, then the moat is going to be troublesome for the army to pass through.  It is filled with cold iron spear and other traps." 

"Give me a minute here."  He goes into the closet and finds paper and pen, and starts sketching.  He takes more than a minute, but when done, he has drawn a relatively good map of the keep.  "There, that should make it a bit easier to understand."  Taking another look outside, the creatures that seem to be manning the wall look bored.  They are many of them, hovering around at their posts, but not really interested as to what is beyond the wall.  "That looks like a whole lot of critters just waiting for a fight."
​[/section]
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 14, 2014)

OOC:  [sblock]Are we still in the area that teleportation is blocked, or have we made it beyond that yet?[/sblock]





*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 98/98
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)
*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 14, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, Teleportation is still blocked, but the air occasionally shimmers slightly and you feel that it might be breaking down.  If timed right, or lucky, someone might be able to teleport, or some other dimensional travel.  If the gate these demons are coming through is not shut down by then, the world can easily be overrun with demons.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 15, 2014)

"I have two Teleportation spells prepared that might be able to take at least a portion of us across the way.  I'd need three to take some of us, come back, and then take the rest of us.  And it would take some luck to even do that, I'm afraid.  I guess that is not going to be an answer.  Any other ideas," Syl asks hopefully. 





*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)

Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9
*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 98/98
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111
*Perception:* +2
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb
*Spells Per Day*
*  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp
*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web
*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)
*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing
^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 16, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury feels that rising tide of adrenaline and excitement that indicates _something_ is going to happen and soon.  But his experience keeps him from rushing off on a whim like he would have done in his younger years (not that they were that far back).

"Now, hold on a minute," he begins, holding up a restraining hand.  "Our mission is to restore this device, is it not?  Oh, don't get me wrong; I'd love to let in a swarm of paladins to do some demon-bashing but if it gets us killed, and it very well might by the looks of things out there, then a lot more is in trouble than just us."  Fury turns to Kutholiam.  "Forgive my faulty memory but that fog rattled my brain-box: the device is in the keep?  And we need to get through the gate the _other_ way or over the wall to get there?  I just need to square things away before any decisions are made."  He looks like he might have other questions but he waits for Kutholiam (or anyone else who remembers the answers) to speak up.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats (not updated)][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2014)

[section]"Yes.  We got to fix the device.  It would be great if we could open the gate and let the paladin army in, but restoring the power of the Demonscope is our top priority.  It will stop the flood of creatures from coming into our dimension.  The device is under the keep in the lower dungeon levels." 

"Yes.  The draw bridge is east through a lot of resistance, and we need to go west and north.  If we are sneaky, there may not be as much resistance, as they should be gathering for the fight at the drawbridge.  It will be rough rocks to climb going the straight and not following the road.  Expect resistance at the inner gate as well.  If we have enough fliers, we may be able to skip the gate by getting over the inner wall somewhere else."​[/section]​ [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric peeked through the doorway, keeping an eye on the situation as they discussed things.

“Well, I don't fly or sneak very well. But if the teleportation works for some of us and the rest flying can get there without breaching the western gate, then it sounds like our mages need to come up with a good distraction to draw attention away from us when we go.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2014)

*Fury & Elenka*

Fury nods in agreement with Borric.  "Yes, distraction and stealth is what's needed here now."  He smiles a feral grin.  "So we can get them with the dagger in the back; much more effective than trying to stand toe-to-toe and wrestle 'em down.  As fun as that might be."  His last comment is directed towards Daylily.  "So, wizards and such, any ideas?"

Elenka frowns and she mentally reviews her arsenal.  Reluctantly she shakes her head.  "Few of my magics are so subtle and any creature I might summon would be torn apart before it could provide any meaningful distraction, I fear."





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats (not updated)][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 10 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +15

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 108  Current: 108
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 28 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 18, 2014)

Aradra thinks for a minute before reaching into his backpack, and pulling out a bag.  Rustling through it for a second, he pulls out 3 round objects, wrapped carefully together.  "Well, I am not sure how effective they would be over this large of an area, but I have 3 thunder stones that might work as a small distraction.  Loud noises tend to be quite easily noticed in open areas, since the sound will travel quite well.  We toss them to force all the creatures to look one way, and we sneak around the other. Or to the top of the keep, if we need to."

"We can also use them as an ambush set up if we need to.  Lure them to a focus point and kill them before they can get away.  Most useful tool, these are."

Looking back at the map from Kutholiam, Aradra seems to be deep in thought, trying to determine a best way to get to the top of the tower.

Shadow, meanwhile, wanders over to where the body of the Quasit was, sniffing it in interest.
[sblock=OOC]
Nothing says distraction like a thunder clap.

Also, I don't trust that Quasit.  Shadow is going to grab it's scent just in case.
[/sblock][sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7 + 2(IW)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 18, 2014)

"Distraction wise, I do have a black tentacle spell memorized.  Casting it upon something might interest some of the creatures that will be able to see it.  I can probably cast it some 200 feet in front of us, which would give us some distance to be able to get away safely."

"As for teleportation, given that I have studied the intricacies of it for most of my life, I have a couple teleportation spells available, but not memorized.  I would have to take a minute to memorize them, and we would have to time it correctly, if I am reading those shimmer's correctly."

[sblock=Actions]
Given Anaerion's school of choice, SK, would he have better luck on the teleportations?  It seems like our best bet to quickly get to the top of keep walls.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 + 4 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) HP: 79 Current: 79
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 Fort: +7 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep

Spells in Effect:
Detect Scrying: 16 hours remain
Mage Armor: 4 hours
Overland Flight: 4 hours
Magic Circle against Evil: 90 Minutes

In Hand: Staff of Many Rays

School Focus:
Abilities locked due to Dimensional Lock  Sometimes Might Work?

Shift: 25' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining) (3 + Int)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 16 Rounds (1.5 level)
Dimensional Steps: 330/330 feet per day. Must be used in 5' increments (30 * Level)

Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
Ring Of Counter spells: Contains Enervation

Malkovian: Happy for now.
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks (Normally Knowledge Skills)
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
Cure Light Wounds: 3/3 Standard Action. 1d8+5.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared (* denotes School Spell):
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor *, Comprehend Languages, Grease (DC 18),  Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement (2 Slots) (DC 17)
Level 2: Stone Call *, False Life (2 slots), Invisibility, Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Create Pit (DC 19)
Level 3: Aqueous Orb (DC 20) *, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Resist Energy: Communal, Haste
Level 4: Black Tentacles(+11+1+4 CMB) *, Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19 Save Twice), Telekinetic Charge, Detect Scrying, Telekinetic Charge
Level 5: Wall of Stone *, Persistent Slow (DC 19 Save Twice), Overland Flight, Dismissal (DC 21)
Level 6: Quicken Web (DC 19)*, Disintegrate, OPEN SLOT


Staff of Rays: 10/10
Arcane Bond: USED (Daylight)
Pearl of Power level 1: 0/2 
Piercing Rod: 1/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 19, 2014)

Taking inventory, Syl thinks of his options.  "Well, I can certainly distract them a bit.  I've a couple Freball spells up my sleeve.  Of course, that might draw more attention than to distract to be honest.  Also, I've got five charges left on an Invisibility wand that might help in sneaking around.  The demons might see through the spell, but im sure if would affect at least some of them.  I can take care of my own flight, but I do have a handy little Dimension door spell prepared, that might let me and four or five of you move roughly 1000 feet of the distance also.  That's what I can bring to the table." *Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 98/98*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb*Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 19, 2014)

Relic rubs his wooly beard for a while and then says: "I can give one of you the ability to fly. Or I think I could create a stone ramp up to the top of the wall with a few minutes consulting with my spellbook. perhaps heading across the top of the inner wall is not such a bad way to reach the keep if it is sneaking we want. If I put it in the right place the building itself might provide us all the cover we need." Relic puts his mind to calculating which would be the best angle to place such a structure and how best to create a solid yet easy ramp to climb

[sblock=OOC] Relic can learn Stone Wall in a minute. How tall is the inner wall exactly? Relic can make a 50 ft stone ramp from the inner wall down to the ground 2 and a half inches thick (I think) which hopefully is enough? As for a distraction ... Relic's limited vision means he can't really do long distance spells, and I don't really have anything up my sleeve for a distraction. 

What if Relic created the stone wall ramp in the corner behind the building close to the walls, where we are least likely to be seen and then climb up quickly hoping not to be spotted. (Anyone have anything mist creating or cloudy to cover our ascent? I could maybe use 'gust of wind' to stir up dust ... but this could attract attention?)

Knowledge Engineering +9 if needed [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric was not particularly well versed on the magics and was not sure which ideas would be best.

"I cannot guess on the shimmers and teleportation timing. Sounds risky and I am not keen being stuck into a wall or something worse."

"But I like our scout's idea of a distraction. With an invisibility spell to help hide him, maybe he can get close enough to the eastern gate to hit it with the thunderstones. The loud explosions could make the demons think the paladins outside are doing something to breach the gate. it shoudl be a good distraction."

"We just need a good way to get us to the otherside of the western gate. Flying or teleporting or both, maybe? Not sure about the ramp idea, they would see it, yeah?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2014)

Daylily looks at the gate and the wall.   "I can make good distractions if you is want.  This is a goods idea.  I am also cans running fast and quiets if there is need.  Or I can hitting things in way.  This is all the much funs for me.  But to _actuals _opening the gate for the stupids palladings, I am not think there is needs.  If there is might weapon inside the big wall, then we shoulds go to the inside of big wall."

[sblock=OOC]Stealth; Perception (1d20+19=33, 1d20+17=36)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2014)

[section]
"A distraction sounds just the thing . . . we need to get past as many of these things without combat as we can, to conserve our strength for when it can really do some good."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn nods her agreement with those suggesting a distraction. "I can play rear-guard while we move, in case one of them chances to notice us trying to slip past."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 23, 2014)

[section]
"Well, several of us can fly.  I can carry one or two people.  I am sure I can give Drev flight so he could too.  Floaty flight so he isn't flapping wings.   I would trust that far more than trying to teleport or dimension door under this dome.  It may be starting to crack, but I wouldn't want to end up inside a rock."

"Finding a place to go over, that will be the key part."

Oola Teq chimes in, "Distraction, that is the job of immortal cannon fodder!  Drev?  You want to charge into battle?  If your girl can time the dismissal right, you don't even have to set out of the fight for a night.  I'd do it, but my dismissal leaves mine flopping like a mackerel."  "Hey!" "It's true."

"But a distraction alerts them that someone has made it inside the outer wall.  If they don't have someone outside the wall to concentrate on, they can focus all their attention inward." "So?" "So far, they don't know we are inside." "Oh." 
[/section]

[sblock=Shadow]Stinky spit chunks of flying rat here and there.  Chunk here.  Ear, horn, flappy skin.  Sniff.  Sniff.  Other went under flat trees.  Went there.  Not there.  Not behind flat trees.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Wall height 40'.  Thickness 20-25'.  The minitowers stand 60' high, so they are 20' above the main wall sections.  It is known they contain ballistas and were usually manned by archers.  There are magically reinforced doors from the tops of the walls, leading into the minitowers.  Figuring out is if a particular minitower is manned by paladins or vrock will require stepping outside and taking a look, and getting lucky on the perception rolls.  There are many crenelations to hide behind.

So, Wall of Stone ramp is possible to get up.  But, it would need another on the other side to get down.  That or leap + Feather Fall.
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 23, 2014)

"Issue is, if they don't know soon, they will eventually know anyway.  We have left a large number of bodies in our wake.  Any fighting we do will attract attention.   Rather than dwelling on if, let's worry more about the when.  "

Aradra, seems to be think on it for another few seconds before kneeling down to the map, and starting to explain his plan.

"It seems like flying is the most reliable, and while teleportation would be quicker, it sounds like its a gamble to do.  Kutholiam, how many entrances to the keep are there?  Is there only one on the ground level, or can we use the walls to get into it?  Note, I am trying to avoiding fighting as much as possible, so going the long way would be preferred."

"It looks like we can fly to the top of the walls directly behind us, and that will avoid the west gate, while we can get back to the ground, and hug the wall at the back, staying as far away as possible from the gates.  That avoids both gates. "

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7 + 2(IW)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol steps forward.  "I'll make a distraction the likes of which have never been seen!"

Elenka scowls.  "Only if necessary, dear Drevezh'korol.  I suggest we send our scouts out to find the best route over or through the wall in as much stealth as we can.  Once the best route is found we can move along and Drev will bring up the rear.  If we are discovered then Drev proceeds to draw as much attention to himself as is possible while we continue on to the keep."




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon (not updated)
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +11; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 82  Current HP: 82
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 25, 2014)

[section]"Doors?  The main door is at the base of the main tower.  It goes to the first floor.  Then, each of the walls that join with that tower have doors that enter on the third level inside.  We need to get inside and then go down from the first level.​[/section]​


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syl pulls his Invisibility wand. "Whoever plans on going scouting needs a dose of this wand.  For three minutes, you will be invisible and can cause all sorts of hijinxs. Some of the demons can probably see through the illusion, but it will no doubt protect you from others of their kind." *Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 98/98*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb*Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo (and Elenka)*

"Well, hells," says Fury.  He adjusts his swordbelt and give Sylvain a wink.  "Gimme a shot of that invisibility wand and I'll go check and see if the way to the gate is clear or if we have to go over the wall."

Fury looks around at the others.  "Just in case we have to go over the wall figure out how much flying we have.  I'll be back in a heartbeat.  Oh, and I can fly a couple more times today."  Once Sylvain has made him invisible Fury will go out to scout.  He'll try to keep any building between himself and the largest groups of demons.  His first priority is to see if the gate into the inner courtyard is open and unprotected.  If it isn't, he'll search for a section of wall that looks like it is blocked from the view of the largest or nearest groups of demons that the group can quickly go over.

Elenka looks over at Arianna.  "I appreciate your offer of flight for Drevezh'korol, but..."  Elenka hesitates and glances over at her protector clearly uncertain how he will take her next suggestion.  "If I release Drevezh'korol then I could be ready to summon an air elemental.  Its whirlwind might give the flying demons some difficulty.  At least long enough for us to gain the protection of the keep. [size=-2]I hope.[/size]"






• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric glanced at Elenka and nodded, "While your friend is a stalwart fighter, I like the sound of summoning air elementals to fook with all the flying bastards. Making of a decent distraction perhaps? Either way, someone needs to make some decisions here and get on with it."

"Good luck, mate," he said encouragingly to Fury.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 30, 2014)

Daylily chuckles.   "I am much agreeable.  Call the children of the High Eagle to pissing on the wicked things.  Then we move forward and smash the more things."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 30, 2014)

Orlando slips out for a look.

There are no immediate squeals or shouts for battle, so it seems like he is maintaining his sneakiness well.

[sblock=OOC]Orlando is getting his info via PM for the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 30, 2014)

Syl uses his wand on Fury, letting him know that he'd have three minutes to futz around and scout.  "Be careful out there, my friend," he calls out as Fury heads for a look around.


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 98/98*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb*Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury comes slinking back into the chapel a few minutes later.  He's got a grim look on his face and he shakes his head.  "It ain't going to be easy, that's for sure."  He squats down in the middle of the chapel at a clear space on the floor, pulls out a piece of chalk, and begins a crude sketch.

"This is the outer bailey as near as I could make out.  All along the front and on the walls are those demons you called dretch and baboo."  He looks over at Nevyn to indicate that he _did_ manage to pick up some information from all the talking the smart types were doing.  "Those dretch look like they are carrying stone jars filled with something towards the main gate.  I'd guess oil or some equally unpleasant surprise for the paladins.  There's also a few of the big boys lounging around by the main gate, you know, like the big fellow Daylily took out while we were in the tunnel.  There's another by the gate into the inner bailey and worse yet, a bunch of those Vrocks on the towers around."

Fury points at a little smiley face he's drawn at the bottom of his sketch.  "We're down here and the good thing is: I didn't see any demons nearby.  I think the best thing for us to do is hop the wall down here in the corner as far away from any demons as we can get.  Yeah, I know you want to sink your teeth into some more demon-flesh, Daylily, but I'm sure you'll get your chance soon enough.  Once we get over the wall we deal with whatever's there and make a beeline for the keep.  It'll take the god's own luck for us to make there unspotted, I'd guess.  Couple more of the flyers are roosted on top the keep that I could see and I'm sure more of those baboo's that I couldn't quite make out."  He shrugs.

"I only got one more time I can fly before the magic on my boots needs a recharge so I didn't fly up to see what's over the wall.  Sorry, best I could manage."










• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 31, 2014)

Relic nods approvingly at Orlando and the information the sneak provides. "I can cast a spell on Daylilly so he can fly. He is obviously strong enough to carry someone else in tow as well. I can fly myself given I am a student of Air and Priest to the Wind. Who has no means to magically fly? He pauses a moment for the others to declare whether or not they need assistance with transport or not beofre continuing. 

He crouches down next to the maps drawn in the ground and then takes a rod from his belt. "We know more or less the positions of the demons on this side of the keep but we do not know what demons are on the other side past the wall. What if we flew instead of over the middle wall, over the outside wall here nearby." He marks a small arrow from the back of the building where they are located over the nearby west wall and then extends the line hugging the outside of the wall until it circles around and reaches the back side of the keep. "The wall itself can hide our movements and then we can fly back over the wall right beside the keep and enter as swiftly as we can before the demons on the other side can react." He than quietly awaits fro the final details of the plan to be laid out one way or another, recasting the power to fly upon himself once more before he whispers a prayer of guidance to the Wind for good luck. 

[sblock=OOC]Recast fly on Relic
Cast guidance on Relic

When we are decided Relic casts Fly on Daylily using his Rod of Lesser Extend. He puts the rod back away and readies himself for their next move. [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 1, 2014)

OOC [sblock]Syl can Fly, but his hex only effects him.[/sblock]


*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 98/98*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb*Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]And Kalinn can cast Fly up to 5 times/day (if she casts no other 3rd level spells), with a duration of 10 minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 4, 2014)

"Well let's see; Anaerion, Sylvain, Relic and I can fly without spending limited resources.  It would be a bit of a struggle, but I could carry two at a time.   Since it would be just hops over the wall, I can do it multiple times.   Well, Shadow is not as easy to carry, I would probably have do him alone.  One evolution surge spell from me, and Drev could do the same, ferrying people over the wall.  Sounds like we got six spell of the normal fly variety.  We could use them now, and go all as one group, or go in shifts and save them for later."

"Then, which way.  Relic's plan of jumping the outer wall twice sounds best to me.  It avoids both yards full of demons.  Sticking tight against the wall while sneaking around means who ever is on the wall has to be leaning over and looking right down at us to spot us.  If we do it quietly, we might just sneak by all this trouble outside."

"Umm, did any of our priestly folk ask their most benevolent patron's for the silence spell today?  Tanager is not one for being quiet, so I don't have it.  Well, that and I haven't kept up on my training as much as he wants.  So, anyone else?  It might make sneaking a lot easier for our tin can brothers." as she looks at Borric and Kalinn.

[sblock=Status, Planning]Carrying people while flying: if their weight is under "light carrying capacity" fly like normal. If in medium weights, fly at slower speed like wearing armor, maneuverability: clumsy.  If into heavy category, fly speed reduced to 10'.

93/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~DR 1 glaive-guisarme ~  
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5873r,   can fly self SLA
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1364r, MA 5408r, ArcSight 15r,   can fly self hex
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1364r ~ boots short term fly
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1364r, +2 Heroism 343r, +2 BS 484r ~ 
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1364r/MA/OFl/1825r/DS/8096r/MC343r,  ~  is flying
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1364r,  
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4173r, Gr Magic Fang 4783r, ~ 
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1807r, GMF 10261r ~  is flying, can make Drev fly
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~ (can cast up to five fly spells)
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7219r/MA 5430r ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1364r, SI 2088r, LS 13808r, Adaption IW580r ~ 
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1364r, GMF +2 13806r/MA 5409r, ~ 
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1364r, 

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                             outside of that, candle light          providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still    there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the        effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2014)

Borric shrugged, "Sorry, I am not the quietest."

"But if we have time I could remove the platemail and wear a chain shirt for the journey and then put my armor back on."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 4, 2014)

Daylily shuffles.   "I had the water of make flying, but I sort of using it already, back in the big room where the wicked things eated many people.  I am think sneaking is good.  Fighting is more good, but the most best is sneaking then fighting, so I am think this is best plan."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2014)

[section]
"Tessel has occasional need to move stealthily. He has forseen our need to move silently, and has provided me with a prayer to grant that ability. Once."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 5, 2014)

Relic nods his head, content with the plan. "If we fly around the outside of the wall, there will be little need for extra measures of stealth. Armour does not make a noise flying through the air. If we want to save our resources so be it, but let us begin." ​


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 5, 2014)

"I have my own way to fly, and given our group numbers, it would be best to make the journey in one shot.  Going back and forth, while slower and safer, is increased exposure time to get caught."

"Including Fury and myself, we have 6 of us able to fly.  If Arianna can make Drev fly, and we cast a fly spell on Borric and Kalin, that leaves Daylily, Shadow, Bren, Elenka, and Kutholiam to be carried. That get's all of us in a single go, and if we hug the outside wall, the demons shouldn't be able to see us."

[sblock=ooc]
On their own support:
Anaerion, Sylvain, Relic, Arianna

Fly Spells cast:
Borric (Via Fly Spell)
Kalinn (via Fly Spell)
Orlando (Via Boots)
Aradra (Via Shirt)
Drev (Via Arianna)

Needs Carried:
Elenka 
Bren
Shadow 
Kutholiam
Daylily

[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7 + 2(IW)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Without needing to strip his armor off, Borric nodded, “Aye, one trip then is best and I will try not flap my arms while flying through the air. Let us get started then.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 6, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo (and Elenka)*

Fury rubs his chin and nods as the plan takes shape.  "Over the _outer_ wall is a good idea, Nevyn.  We move cautiously and we can be in the keep without the demons even knowing it.  Okay, let's get too it; time is running out."

Elenka nods her agreement as well.  "Yes.  And Drevezh'korol is strong; I'm sure he can carry Shadow easily and another on his back."





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Drev has a light encumbrance of 466 lbs.  He carries 2 lbs. of gear; he has plenty of weight allowance to carry even the heaviest of our party.  Also, a large wolf can weigh up to 130 lbs.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2014)

[section]
Bren nods his readiness. "I'l wait to the last minute before silencing us; just let me know when you're ready."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn is ready to go as well. "OK, boys . . . who wants a ride over the wall?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods.  "Okay, sounds like we have a plan then: over the wall, around, back over, and in.  Simple, huh?  No sense waiting; let's get this show on the road.  I'd take you up on the offer, Kalinn, but..."  He looks down at his feet.  "Boots?  Check.  Passenger?"  He looks around at those needing to hitch a ride over the wall.  "Best I take someone light and leave the heavy lifting to our resident muscle-men.  I can handle Shadow, or maybe you, sweetheart."  Fury winks at Elenka but she just rolls her eyes.  Fury laughs.  "Well, the wolf, then."

Fury becomes slightly more serious.  "Cast your spells, if you need 'em.  C'mon, Shadow.  Heel?"  He waits as the necessary spells are cast then makes his way to the door, then out and around the building to the wall.






• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 9, 2014)

The large wolf looks confused up at Fury, than back to Aradra.  Even the solider raises an eyebrow, saying "Unless you are stronger than Daylily, I think Shadow is going to slow you down... In fact, I am guessing none save for Drev will have a shot at carrying him."

[sblock=ooc]I am fairly certain Shadow is getting left behind.  As a large creature, Shadow is 8 times as heavy (I am basing this on Animal Growth's Spell) as a normal wolf, which says 45 - 150 in it's article.  That puts it 360 - 1200, which even at 360 puts it over Fury's heavy load.  And 99% of everyone's.  The only one that could lift him would be Drev, and that puts him at a heavy load.

That being said, if it comes down to it Aradra can keep Shadow in a safe place, and we carry on without him.  He's a smart wolf, he'll carry on without us.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7 + 2(IW)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 10, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury laughs.  "No one is stronger than Daylily.  But the simple solution is the easy one: cast the spell on the wolf, then, and let him carry someone over the wall."





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Didn't realize Shadow was the size of a large black bear.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 1/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 10, 2014)

Daylily nods.   "This is good ideas by Furry.  You could mounting the wolfs, Arrdara.  Then with you all mounted onto him, you could going where he is going."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x16
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 10, 2014)

Relic stands near the door, but back from sight, knobbly fingers twitching. He waits to see who needs magic cast on them, nooding at Fury's suggesting of casting the flight spell on the wolf. His motivations for nodding seem somewhat more cloudy when he is heard to mutter. "Yes, I would like to see that."


He makes no forward gesture to cast his flight spell upon anyone until it becomes apparent that he should be the one to use the spell. He doesn't share his reasoning, as his reasons are born from a caution that usually chafes him. _It is better that more of us are able to cast the spell in case it is needed later. Then there is less danger of the only one who can cast it being incapacitated or unable for whatever reason.
If asked however to cast the spell, he does so with no hesitation and without comment.

[sblock=OOC] My reasoning to let, Kalinn for example cast the Fly spell, is if she can cast it up to 5 times, then using it once is better than Relic using up his single casting of it or a higher level slot to learn and use it. Kalinn is usually a lot busier than Relic and may be unable to cast it right at teh moment when it is need, whereas Relic more than likely would be able to. 

It may not even come up so I may be worrying about nothing. And Relic doesn't really like being overly cautious ... unless he is dealing with a hoard of demons ... so he is more than willing to pay no heed to his own instinct of caution 

PS: I like Fury's idea about casty fly on Shadow. I am not sure if it will work, but the idea of a flying wolf steed is too cool not to give it a try! [/sblock]_


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 10, 2014)

"Well, just for the record, I'm not riding in the wolf's mouth.  He can fly the rest of you for all I care.  I'll take care of my own flight.  Waltor and I will be fine."*Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 98/98*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb*Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2014)

[sblock=jbear/All]Sound reasoning, and Kalinn's ready to cast. When the party's ready, she'll cast on whomever needs it - wolf, man, etc. Bren only weighs 136 pounds, gear and all, so he shouldn't be _too_ hard to carry.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 11, 2014)

Aradra stops and considers it for a second,then shrugs his shoulders. "Shadow has never flown before, but if I guide him he should be OK.  He might only accept me as a rider, but without a saddle it will be difficult to stay on him.  I have enough rope to fasten you too him, wrapping and tying your legs to his sides, but you wouldn't be able to move very much."

The wolf looks up at his master, a whine that only Aradra seems to understand  Aradra laughs and says "You'll be fine.  It's not to hard to take a rider, and I'll be there the entire time."

The wolf snorts, as if to say "Ya, right."
[sblock=Flying Wolf]
It's a -5 penalty to ride checks w/o a saddle, and since Shadow's not trained to fly Aradra has be close enough to Handle Animal him.  We can hog tie someone to Shadow's back though (Bren / Kutholiam maybe?) as a make shift saddle.

I am all for it though.  Shadow's nose is WAY to useful to ignore right now...

I also agree, riding a flying wolf into battle would be awesome.  We might have to look into that.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7 + 2(IW)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 13, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner (and Fury)*

Elenka looks around the room.  "Are we ready then?"  She catches Arianna's eye and smiles.  "I appreciate your offer to give Drevezh'korol flight but I'll do it; I want to also increase his skill at flying."  If everyone is ready to go then she'll cast her spell.

Fury measures the sizes of his companions and the gear that they've already amassed.  "I hate to admit it but I'm a light-weight when it comes to strength of arms.  I'm not sure I'll be able to carry over even the lightest of you without weighing me down so that flight is impossible.  We may need to have the strongest of us with the spells and have those ferry the rest of us across."





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Looking in more detail at our PCs and noticed that even the lightest would put Fury into a heavy load.  He's not going to be much help in carrying people in flight.  Fury would offer Daylily, Borric, or Kalinn his boots (if they could use the third daily usage) to help speed the ferrying if necessary.

When the time comes Elenka will cast Greater Evolution Surge for: Wingless Flight w/ increased speed (50 ft speed total, 5 pts.) plus she'll add Skilled: Fly for a +8 on Drev's fly skill.  (Casting already marked off E's slots below).
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 11
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 90  Current: 90
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/5 remaining.
4th level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 6 7/7
Bond Senses 11/11 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric glanced at Aradra and wondered, “I am surprised you had not thought to ride him before now. I had a dog when I was a wee lad and tried to ride dogs all the time. Horses were too big when I was five.”

Being strong was the brash warrior’s forte, but he was not alone in that regards. He could tell by looking where he stood. “Both Frost and Daylily are a bit stronger than I, most likely.  And I have heavier gear too.”

“If you want me to carry folks still, just let me know. I am no expert on this arcane crap, so just tell me what’s best. Time’s a wasting, yeah?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 15, 2014)

"I was already an adult when I found Shadow, not even 6 months into the military.  It was decided that he was going to be raised as a tracker, and was assigned to me to train and rear him.  As such, riding never crossed my mind.  Now that he is as big as he is, I am sure I could teach him how to."

Aradra shrugged and says "However, we have more important things at this point.  We best be on our way."
[sblock=OOC]
I think we are waiting for SK at this point.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
Aradra Longstrider
AC: 26 (19 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 121/121
CMB: +15 CMD: 31
Fort: +10 Reflex: +15 Will: +7 + 2(IW)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: +16 (hits Twice)/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+11)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Falcon's Aim (+3 Perception & 19-20 /x3);Longstrider (16 hours);

On Crit: Target makes DC 23 Fort Save.  If Failed, Staggered 1d4+1; Else Staggered 1

Used Items:
19 taps CLW wand

Adaptation: 100/130 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth, Climb 15, Swim 15)

Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider, BLANK
Level 2 Spells: Barkskin (+4), Wind Wall, BLANK
Level 3 Spells: Greater Magic Fang
Level 4 Spells: 
Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: Casted Mage Armor on Shadow
Negate Crit: 1/1
Haste: 7/10
Fly (CL 5): 1/1
Potion of See Invisibility(Loan from Daylily): 0/1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
Shadow
AC: 24 + 4 (22 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 124/125
CMB: +16 + 1 CMD: 29 (33 vs Trip)
Fort: +12 Reflex: +10 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +21
Initiative: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+17 / +9 1d8 + 21 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (De-activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Magic Fang Greater (+2) (16 hours), Mage Armor +4 (10 hours); 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 16, 2014)

With everything sorted and plotted out carefully, the flurry of castings begins.

Since Kalinn has the most repetitions of casting, she goes first.  First Borric, then Daylily followed by Shadow and then herself all get light in the toes and able to take to the air.   Shadow whimpering a bit when the ground stops pushing against his paws.  He then remembers doing this before and starts looking around and sniffing for a stinky hole to jump into.  

Elenka enhances her companion, giving him flight for the first time in his life.  She adds a bit of mystic expertise as well to the enchantment so he won't be bouncing off the walls.  

"Okay old man, straddle my tail and hang on." Arianna tells the old priest.  Kutholiam does so and Arianna leans forward a bit and lifts of the ground gently to let him get used to riding a lizardfolk form.  Drev takes the easier route of simply putting his arms around Elenka and Breninyr firmly and then stepping into the air.   

With everyone able to get off the ground, Breninyr reaches over and touches Borric's armor.  It gets quite in the room, and with that, the group heads out.  Circling quick behind the building, the known vrock to the east is looking towards the main gate.  A quick up and down near the abandoned tower to the southwest gets everyone over the wall while being blocked from view by the far western tower.  Hugging the wall, and moving quickly, the group gets to zip under the western tower silently and around the back.  

The back wall of the keep faces a large river.  Luckily, no one is out playing in the river, as they are here to guard their newly won territory.  Unexpectedly, you find the back wall has been blown out, with half of it lying in ruins and rubble.  This makes it easier to fly low, ducking around and behind the barracks, than getting up to eye level with the sentries that are on the walls.  Slipping behind the barracks, the wind starts whistling in peoples' ears again.  But, the goal is in sight.  It is only fifty feet away, and the doors have been blown out and off their hinges.

While it is possible to charge the last bit, Orlando holds up where the group has good cover at the moment. 

[sblock=Status, Planning]Carrying people while flying: if their weight  is under "light carrying capacity" fly like normal. If in medium  weights, fly at slower speed like wearing armor, maneuverability:  clumsy.  If into heavy category, fly speed reduced to 10'.
cast cast cast, then 8 rounds of flying without being spotted. Tucked in behind barrack buildings with about 50' to go through an open door. The silence lasted 8 rounds an is all used up.  But, it served its purpose. 

93/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~DR 1 Fly 90 glaive-guisarme ~  
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5855r,   can fly self SLA
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1346r, MA 5390r, can fly self hex
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1346r, winged boots 42r ~
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1346r, +2 Heroism 325r, +2 BS 466r, Fly 89 ~ 
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1346r/MA/OFl/1807r/DS/8076r/MC325r,  ~  is flying
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1346r carried by Drev,  
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4155r, Gr Magic Fang 4765r,  Fly 81 ~ carrying Elenka and Breninyr
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1789r, GMF 10243r ~  is flying
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~  Fly 92, 
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7201r/MA 5412r carried by Drev ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1346r, SI 2070r, LS 13790r, Adaption IW562r, riding Shadow ~ 
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1346r, GMF +2 13798r/MA 5391r, Fly 91 ~ 
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1346r, carried by Arianna

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                              outside of that, candle light           providing          moderate    or     dim        light.  Still     there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do   the         effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 17, 2014)

Relic takes out his spell bock, back pressed against the wall of the barracks. He quickly calms his mind and commits to memory one of his simplest cantrips in place of another which is of no use to him. It takes him but a moment and he closes the book once more, stows it away safely and takes out one of his pearls from his pouch, rolling the smooth hard surface between his fingers. He whispers quietly to the others gathered. "I can distract the attention of the demons for a moment while we enter the keep. I can create an illusion of the appearance of the demon's most bitter enemy, an angel. Ready yourselves. This will buy us but a moment."

Relic closes his eyes and the pearl becomes warm and glows. He then moves himself in between the sides of the back two barracks and waits a moment until the group are ready to move. Then he casts the simple cantrip as far from himself as able centred in the middle of the courtyard away from the door. The sound only begins as a hum of power and then the distant sounds of celestial music and the songs of angels can be heard. But only loud enough for those listening closely, he sets the spell to steadily increase in volume tiny bit by tiny bit and then sets to casting his next spell. The illusion is centred on the same spot where the celestial song begins to grow. First glowing runes begin to form a circle of protection against evil and from the centre a light begins to grow from a tiny point into a star burst. Standing there is one of the celestial creatures Relic has studied in his quest to summon allies in this war. A solar angel, burning bright in the middle of the courtyard. As the power of the song builds around it like a prayer it beckons to the demons on the walls and roof tops in challenge. Relic hopes his companions are moving by now. The angel, standing over 9 feet tall draws a greatsword from over its back and hunkers down as though ready to brace an onslaught from all sides. Assuring that the spell remains active he then flies directly for the blasted doorway, sustaining concentration upon the angel as he enters the doorway, looking back to see if the demons have overcome their fear and have moved to face thier terrible and deadly enemy.

[sblock=OOC] Fasty study to learn Ghost Sound 
Alert group of his intentions in a whisper: if vetoed by the group he will cease his plans at this point.

Pearl of Power lvl 1 to recharge Silent Image

Move to appx. BH 57

Cast Ghost Sound on BM65 appx as described with humming to increasing volume of celestial song and celestial worshipful singing timed to coincide with Silent Image

Cast Silent Image on same spot: Magic Circle glowing runes -> point of light to star burst -> Solar angel appears and beckons roof and wall tp demons to come and battle it -> battle stance

Fly towards doorway maintaining concentration. Inside doorway and assess whether there is any point maintaining concentration or not depending on interaction. [/sblock]



[sblock=Relic lvl 11]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 11) Human Wizard 10/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly, Haste, Bless
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile: Used, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter: USED, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: Used; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):Recharge Silent Image
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (44/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (46/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(49/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (48/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(44/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury stops at the edge of the barracks and peers around to see if any demons are looking his way.  He's pretty sure he can make it to the keep but he figures there are going to be demons inside as well if that's where this failing divine device is that keeps the demons from invading and overrunning the lands.  Maybe they'll get lucky and the first chamber will be empty of demons; he isn't counting on it, though.

The others, he isn't so sure about.

"Borric, you make enough racket to wake the dead even when you tiptoe around.  I've a spell that can make you invisible briefly but it'll only last for a count to ten or so.  That should get you from here to the keep and help mask you from detection but it's not foolproof.  I can cast it on someone else as well and I think we should try for the keep before Nevyn makes his distraction." 





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Cast Vanish (up to two times) as needed to get to the keep.
Stealth: [roll0][/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 25 (18 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 0/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 18, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric emitted a grunt of agreement at Fury’s assessment of his stealth capability. He gave Relic a gauntleted thumbs up and whispered, “Go for it, Old Man.”

“As soon as Fury uses the spell, I will move to the door of the keep. If we end up fighting in the entrance, maybe those other distractions would be good. Thunderstones might be good, one just inside and a couple more outside to cover the noise.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 20, 2014)

"I am probably need a few tappings from the magic stick.  Other the wise, I am ready to goings."

[sblock=OOC]Healing (1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=2)
Healing (1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=3)

Only need the first seven to top off.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x23
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 22, 2014)

*"Sounds like a plan then, Fury and Borric.  Let's get there, and remember I still have a few charges on the Invisibility wand, if we need to use those.  Can't think of a better excuse to use them, then getting away from a pile of demons!  If you need them just ask."

Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 98/98*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb*Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2014)

*OOC:*


So what's the deal here?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury looks around and it seems there are no other objections to Nevyn's plan.  And he really, really hates waiting around.  So, he makes an executive decision.

"Nevyn, if you please, start your distraction.  Sylvain, invisibility on those who need it.  I'll take care of Borric and Kalinn and they can move into the tower and hold it til the rest of us get there."  He nods to Borric.  Fury knows the warrior is more than capable if the need arises and Kalinn has proven herself as well.  "Daylily, watch over Nevyn.  Make sure he makes it to the tower.  Carry him if you have to.  Sorry, Nevyn, but if you're concentrating on that trick of yours it'll probably be faster if he does.  Aradra, you got your bow ready, of course.  Stay with Daylily and Nevyn.  Things go wrong you light 'em up with arrows."  He looks around to see who is left.

"Sylvain, you get your spells cast you hightail it to the tower.  You two..."  He jabs a finger in Elenka and Arianna's direction.  "You two get over there as fast as you can.  And you, Breninyr, you go with the ladies.  Elenka, Arianna, then Bren, in a nice, quiet line.  Anaerion, you do whatever it is you do but get to the tower right after Bren.  Woody, you stay out here til everyone else is to the tower.   You're our rearguard, everything goes to hell, back-up.  If you don't agree, well, it's kinda late now.  Time's short so as soon as Kalinn vanishes, get moving.  Remember, one at a time, and quiet."

Preparing beforehand, Elenka casts _unfetter_ on Drevezh'korol.  She knows she sucks at stealthy movement and so asks Sylvain for an invisibilty.

Fury will cast _vanish_ first on Borric and then on Kalinn giving her a shove towards the door with a hastily, whispered warning:  "Move on, now, you only have a ten-count before it wears off."  With Sylvain at his side casting additional _invisibility_ as needed he acts as door man directing first Kutholiam, Elenka, then Arianna, Bren, Anaerion, and Sylvain.  When it's down to just the rearguard Fury goes next expecting Aradra and Shadow to follow after, followed by Daylily and Nevyn.  Drevezh'korol goes last, and only after everyone else is in safely.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]D@%&! Let's get this thing rolling...

Cast Vanish, first on Borric then Kalinn.
Previous Stealth roll for Fury: 28
Elenka Stealth: w/o invisibility (1d20+2=13)
Drev Stealth: w/o invisibility (1d20+16=30)
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 0/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 0/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric moved to the door of the keep once the spells are cast. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn looks at the _bravo_ with an expression half stunned, half admiring as Fury lays out the marching orders with such confidence. She's still thinking through the stream of commands when his shove sends her stumbling a bit; she catches her footing and high-tails it across the space to the door, arriving just a bit before Borric and his flail.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2014)

[section]
Bren shifts his gaze around to all of the 'ladies,' making sure they're ready to move. When they're good to go, he gestures them along in front of him, trying to watch all around in case they're spotted as he moves with them to the door.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 8, 2014)

Syl nods at Fury's plan and uses his wand, one charge on himself and the remainder of charges as Fury set out.  Syl uses his Flight hex and takes to the air heading toward his directed goal of the tower.  
*








OOC:


Invisibility on Syl, Elenka, and who else?







Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 98/98*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb*Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 11, 2014)

Relic starts his illusionary angel as the others dart quickly for the keeps door.  With the door being already bashed down, it is quite easy to get inside the structure.  The angel does draw some attention from the middle wall, followed by a barrage of boulders and ballista towards it.  While Relic is able to keep an eye on the illusion and maintain it, he is not able to see the onslaught of projectiles before they hit their target.  As such, the angel is not very convincing in its reactions to being hit, often delayed a bit.  

But, the distraction was more than enough time for people to make the dash to get inside.  Once inside, you find the room is a single large chamber of a greeting hall.  The ceiling, twenty feet up, has a massive chandelier hanging from it in the center of the room.  On the ground, the bodies of two dozen or more paladins, as well as an equal number of dead demons litter the floor.  A staircase on the eastern wall leads up the tower.  From where it disappears to the floor above, the noises of what sounds like a loud party can be heard.  

Under the stairwell, a set of massive oak doors have been bashed down and torn asunder. 

The room appears to be empty of living people or creatures, as it seems that what ever is interesting going on is upstairs above you.
[sblock=OOC]Where's that ashhole GM!  
Sorry!  It's been the month from hell.  Some days I just hit 6am and have to go to bed before writing a post.  Other nights, I am calling 911 and emergency vehicle lights are lighting up the night for several hours at a time. [/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
130/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~DR 1 Fly 81 glaive-guisarme ~  
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5846r,   can fly self SLA
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1337r, MA 5381r, can fly self hex
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1337r, winged boots 33r ~
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1337r, +2 Heroism 316r, +2 BS 457r, Fly 80 ~ 
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1337r/MA/OFl/1798r/DS/8067r/MC316r,  ~  is flying
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1337r carried by Drev,  
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4146r, Gr Magic Fang 4756r,  Fly 72 ~ carrying Elenka and Breninyr
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1780r, GMF 10234r ~  is flying
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~  Fly 83, 
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7192r/MA 5403r carried by Drev ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1337r, SI 2061r, LS 13781r, Adaption IW553r, riding Shadow ~ 
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1337r, GMF +2 13789r/MA 5382r, Fly 82 ~ 
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1337r, 

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                               outside of that, candle  light           providing          moderate    or     dim        light.   Still     there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do    the         effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric asked in a low voice, “Where do we need to go? As much as we might want to crash the party up there, we should stay focused on the mission.”

Even as he asked, he moved towards the bashed down doors under the stairwell to make sure nothing was lurking inside in case it mattered in their decision.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock] [sblock=OCC Note]No worries, SK. At least you found some time to get back here.

What are we going to do about JS45’s characters?[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 12, 2014)

Relic zips into the room last and pulls up sharply to examine the gruesome scene. He moves away from the doorway and then asks the priest guiding them "Is the Demonscope up or down? Whatever foul creatures are upstairs there seems to be a lot of them. I agree with Boric. If we do not need to go upstairs we should leave them to their foul devilry until we have done what we came here to do."

[sblock=OOC]No worries SK. Totally understand that RL can hit hard sometimes. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

When the rearguard of Daylily and Drevezh'korol come in Fury is halfway disappointed that something didn't happen in the crossing to the Keep.  He sighs.  Despite his addiction to danger he does realize that it is for the best that the group move undetected towards their goal.  Besides, there is sure to be excitement enough later, probably enough to fully slate his thirst for excitement.

He moves around quietly, just getting a feeling for the place, as Elenka, Drevezh'korol, and the others wait for Kutholiam to direct them.





• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Hope everything is ok with you, SK, and that things get better.

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 0/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 0/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 13, 2014)

[section] In a half whisper,  _"Down..."_ as he points to the doors under the stairwell that have been shattered out of their frame.[/section]
[sblock=Borric]The stairs leading down are dark, but you can still see through that.  The go about 10' before turning.  Hanging from the ceiling in a noose is a dead paladin.[/sblock][sblock=Map]Pointing towards S36-T36





[/sblock][sblock=OOC]JS45's characters: I was thinking I would simply NPC them a bit until I can find someplace or situation to park them.  A medusa should do nicely. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 13, 2014)

Relic glides over to Borric silently and peers down the stairs, awaiting for the others to join them in their descent towards their goal.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury moves over to the stair leading down and to Borric and Nevyn.  "Good work out there, Nevyn."  He peers down the stair then glances back at Borric.  "We're gettin' close; I can feel it.  You roust this lot and get 'em moving downwards and I take a look-see down there."

As Fury moves down Elenka and Drevezh'korol will join Borric and Nevyn and take their turn when it is time for them to descend.





• Orlando Furioso •
[sblock=OOC]Fury will move down the stairs, scouting: Perception (1d20+16=32)[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 0/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 0/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 15, 2014)

"Well done yourself. If it hadn't been for you we might still all be out there discussing things and waiting for the Hells to freeze over before we actually moved anywhere" the old man smiled back at Fury. It was a strained and tired smile, but also genuine. "And please, my friends call me Relic. I hope you can forgive this grouchy old fool and consider me as such if and when this is all done."


----------



## Systole (Sep 15, 2014)

"Yes, that was good plannings, friend Furry.  Where to going now to smashing heads of wicked thing?  Downs?  Good.  We goes now."

[sblock=OOC]Scouting ahead.  Stealth/Perception  -- Taking 10 on both if possible. (1d20+19=23, 1d20+17=22)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x23
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury squeezes the old man's shoulder and gives a half shrug dismissing anything that might have been between them before.  "Thank you, Relic.  I would be honored to call you friend."  He acknowledges Daylily's comment with a grin.  "You take care of smashing and I'll deal piercings."  He moves down along with the barbarian.





• Orlando Furioso •
[sblock=OOC]Previous perception roll: Perception (1d20+16=32)
added Stealth: Stealth (1d20+25=33)[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 0/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 0/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric's invisibility had worn off, but he could not see everyone who's voice he could hear. He whispered, “Sounds like a good idea, Fury. Scout away... Is everyone here? With some still magically invisible, I cannot tell.”

He stayed put at the top of the stairs leading down, waiting for a signal to proceed.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock] [sblock=OCC Note]How many people are still invisible?[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 17, 2014)

Syl follows closely behind the others. He wasn't quite sure where to head, and hung tightly to the group.  "The Invisibility should be wearing off any second.  It doesn't last too long coming from that wand."*

Sylvain stat block:  [sblock]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)Initiative:  [/sblock]*[sblock]+9*AC:* 17 (15 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)*HP:* 98/98*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +111*Perception:* +2*Current Weapon in Hand:* None*Hexes: (* DC 23) Misfortune, Healing, Fortune, Flight, Slumber, Cackle, Evil Eye, Retribution, Ice Tomb*Spells Per Day**  Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Light, Message, Stabilize*1st Level:* Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Ill Omen (DC 20), Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp*2nd Level:* Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Glitterdust (DC 21) (x2), Hold Person (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web*3rd Level:* Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20) (x2), Heroism (x2), Stinking Cloud (DC 20)*4th Level:* Black Tentacles, Confusion (DC 23), Dimension Door, Wall of Ice*5th Level:*  Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24), Teleport (x2)*6th Level:  *Flesh to Stone (DC 23), Greater Dispel Magic, True Seeing^means spell is used for the day.​[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2014)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka speaks up, though in a low voice, to alert those who can't see her of her location.  "I'm here, next to Drevezh'korol.  Oh, wait, never mind."  As she was speaking she blinked back into visibility.  Her hand rests on the wood-man's arm.  "Give us the word and we'll go."





. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 11
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 90  Current: 90
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/5 remaining.
4th level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 6 7/7
Bond Senses 11/11 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 27, 2014)

Relic quietly urges the group forward and they begin their descent.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2014)

*OOC:*


We appear only have half the players playing anymore.


----------



## jbear (Oct 6, 2014)

OOC: I think SK's absence is the biggest issue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, between that and my own RL events of late this game completely dropped off my radar. I'll try to get caught up and get my head back around what's happening, so Bren and Kalinn can get back into it.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







Satin Knights said:


> Sorry!  It's been the month from hell.  Some days I just hit 6am and have to go to bed before writing a post.  Other nights, I am calling 911 and emergency vehicle lights are lighting up the night for several hours at a time.




This was about a month ago.  I hope you are doing better now.  Give us an update on how you are doing if you have a chance.  Thanks.
--GE[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







GlassEye said:


> Satin Knights said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Counting the small things as blessings these days.
1) still breathing...
2) not in jail...
3) The last three calls to 911 was for other peoples' problems.

Two house fires, and the fun one was to 911 operator: "I heard screeching brakes and saw the electrical sparks from the explosion from a quarter mile away.  I can't give you an exact address.  Go west of the schoolyard a couple of blocks and look for a wrecked car and dead bodies." 

So, very hectic and eventful lately.  
I got my other smaller games updated last night, and I hope to get this one done before sunrise.  My track record lately has been extremely bad, but that is my goal for tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Still breathing is good.
Not in jail is good.
Three 911 calls, not so good, but better than if they were for your problems.

Eventful sounds like an understated description of how things are going.   Someone must have cursed you to live in interesting times.  Here's hoping things get less interesting.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 9, 2014)

Daylily and Orlando decide to do the scouting and see if there is something more dangerous than the duo down the stairwell.  The stairs only go a short bit, before turning, then turning back again at a flat hallway.  It is quite evident that the demons have made it this far already.  On the walls, the bodies of dead paladins have been strung up with nooses to keep their lifeless bodies propped up.  Their bodies have been smeared with feces and green goo to add to the degregation. This battle may only be hours old, but these bodies have started decaying quite rapidly.  They hang still and silent, but echoing through the hallway from quite a distance sounds like the stomping of heavy cloven hooves.  

[sblock=Daylily]The green goo has the smell of sasson leaf residue.  If thinkings are right, you thinks it is stronger than frog licks, but not something that would hurt you.  Elder though, elder would turn blue and might take the permanent dirt nap.  No needs to licks.  Pokings with a finger is nuf to make Elder fall over.
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
[/sblock][sblock=Orlando][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Status]
130/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~DR 1 Fly 76 glaive-guisarme ~  Kn Nature (1d20+12=21) 
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5841r,   can fly self SLA
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1332r, MA 5376r, can fly self hex
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1332r, winged boots 28r ~
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1332r, +2 Heroism 311r, +2 BS 452r, Fly 75 ~ 
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1332r/MA/OFl/1793r/DS/8062r/MC311r,  ~  is flying
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1332r carried by Drev,  
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4141r, Gr Magic Fang 4751r,  Fly 67 ~ 
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1775r, GMF 10229r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~  Fly 78, 
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7187r/MA 5397r ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1332r, SI 2056r, LS 13776r, Adaption IW548r, riding Shadow ~ 
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1332r, GMF +2 13784r/MA 5377r, Fly 77 ~ 
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1332r, 

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                               outside of that, candle  light           providing          moderate    or     dim        light.   Still     there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do    the         effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2014)

[section]
Breninyr stands calmly with the others, secure in his faith and becoming hardened to the carnage the more he's exposed to it. _You're a long ways from the shelter of the monastery now, lad. Keep your head on straight - or, just *on* - and your eyes open._​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2014)

[section]

Kalinn stands easy, _Hafísbíta_ sheathed and cradled point down in the crook of her arm. Though her stance is relaxed, her expression is anxious as she looks to the point where Daylily and Fury have disappeared. She says nothing, however, holding her thoughts close and herself poised to move on an instant.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 9, 2014)

Daylily looks closely at the bodies.  "The green is poisons.  So maybe this trap to for peoples to make the heal magic and touching them and get poison?  But that is not smart trap.  More smarter trap is that these deads is actually not-quite-deads and will hitting on the Elders.  I am check to making sure."  He steps back, his blade lengthening to a horsechopper, and swings at the neck of the nearest body.

[sblock=OOC]Five hundred gold says that those are zombies.  And since Daylily's not too hung up on things like not desecrating the dead, he'll check for zombiedom by the simplest means possible.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x23
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric stood at the top of the stairs curving down and away from view where Daylily and Fury had gone. He had not heard anything untoward happen to them yet. He was not ready to follow after until he heard Fury call back up for them to proceed.

He muttered, “It sounds quiet. Hopefully they won’t take too long.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 11, 2014)

From down in the stairwell, the echos of armor clanging against walls starts drifting up.  

[sblock=Daylily and Orlando]It is a clean stroke that Daylily uses on the still corpse that was hanging from a rope.  The body falls to the ground and flops for a second, trying to push itself back up before collapsing.  The head had rolled away a couple feet down the hall.  This triggers the other dead ones hanging from their own nooses to start flailing and reaching.  But, with their feet off the floor, and being restricted by the ropes, they cannot advance on the wild elf.
[sblock=OOC]Daylily wins 500 gold pieces  [/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 1]
130/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~DR 1 Fly 74 horsechopper ~  
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5839r,   can fly self SLA
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1330r, MA 5374r, can fly self hex
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1330r, winged boots 28r ~
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1330r, +2 Heroism 309r, +2 BS 450r, Fly 73 ~ 
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1330r/MA/OFl/1791r/DS/8060r/MC309r,  ~  is flying
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1330r carried by Drev,  
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4139r, Gr Magic Fang 4749r,  Fly 65 ~ 
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1773r, GMF 10227r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~  Fly 76, 
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7185r/MA 5395r ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1330r, SI 2054r, LS 13774r, Adaption IW546r ~ 
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1330r, GMF +2 13782r/MA 5375r, Fly 75 ~ 
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1330r, 

Ceiling: 30 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                               outside of that, candle  light           providing          moderate    or     dim        light.   Still     there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do    the         effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 13, 2014)

Daylily chuckles and begins plowing through the animated corpses.  "Is no bigly deals.  Just waiting a moments, please.".

[sblock=OOC]No rage, just killing stuff from reach for now.  

zombie huntin' (1d20+18=28, 1d10+19=24, 1d20+10=20, 1d10+19=28, 1d20+5=14, 1d10+19=25)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP:  130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Quasit (probably 1d3 improvised)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: ??/18
Haste Remaining: ??/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x23
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury leaps back and brings his sword up in a defensive stance.  He relaxes somewhat when he sees Daylily dealing with the zombies relatively easily.

"As you say.  Easy for you, not so easy for me."  He waves his rapier briefly from side to side to illustrate his point.  "I think we can get the others started down.  I'll go while you finish these off."

Having said so, Fury darts up the stairs to where the others are waiting.  Reaching the main floor he steps out of the door and steps over to where Borric and Relic are still standing.  "Daylily is dealing with some zombies chained to the walls.  I think it would be best to start down and get off this floor."  Having delivered the message he turns and heads back down the stairs.





• Orlando Furioso •
[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 0/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 0/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2014)

Borric nodded like it was just a walk in the park. With Fury returning to leave the wild elf to deal with the zombies it was probably nothing to harder than taking milk from a babe.

Gesturing towards the stairs, he said, “Alright, everyone head down. I have the rear.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Relic glideas down the stairs and stops behind Fury, taking stock of the situation. Screwing his face in disgust at the horrid scene he curses softly. They were near danger once more, it was time to be pragmatic once more. He draws one of his wands and cast a protective ward upon himself once more. 

Relic takes out his spell bock, back pressed against the wall of the barracks. He quickly calms his mind and commits to memory one of his simplest cantrips in place of another which is of no use to him. It takes him but a moment and he closes the book once more, stows it away safely and takes out one of his pearls from his pouch, rolling the smooth hard surface between his fingers. He whispers quietly to the others gathered. "I can distract the attention of the demons for a moment while we enter the keep. I can create an illusion of the appearance of the demon's most bitter enemy, an angel. Ready yourselves. This will buy us but a moment."

Relic closes his eyes and the pearl becomes warm and glows. He then moves himself in between the sides of the back two barracks and waits a moment until the group are ready to move. Then he casts the simple cantrip as far from himself as able centred in the middle of the courtyard away from the door. The sound only begins as a hum of power and then the distant sounds of celestial music and the songs of angels can be heard. But only loud enough for those listening closely, he sets the spell to steadily increase in volume tiny bit by tiny bit and then sets to casting his next spell. The illusion is centred on the same spot where the celestial song begins to grow. First glowing runes begin to form a circle of protection against evil and from the centre a light begins to grow from a tiny point into a star burst. Standing there is one of the celestial creatures Relic has studied in his quest to summon allies in this war. A solar angel, burning bright in the middle of the courtyard. As the power of the song builds around it like a prayer it beckons to the demons on the walls and roof tops in challenge. Relic hopes his companions are moving by now. The angel, standing over 9 feet tall draws a greatsword from over its back and hunkers down as though ready to brace an onslaught from all sides. Assuring that the spell remains active he then flies directly for the blasted doorway, sustaining concentration upon the angel as he enters the doorway, looking back to see if the demons have overcome their fear and have moved to face thier terrible and deadly enemy.

[sblock=OOC] Fasty study to learn Ghost Sound 
Alert group of his intentions in a whisper: if vetoed by the group he will cease his plans at this point.

Pearl of Power lvl 1 to recharge Silent Image

Move to appx. BH 57

Cast Ghost Sound on BM65 appx as described with humming to increasing volume of celestial song and celestial worshipful singing timed to coincide with Silent Image

Cast Silent Image on same spot: Magic Circle glowing runes -> point of light to star burst -> Solar angel appears and beckons roof and wall tp demons to come and battle it -> battle stance

Fly towards doorway maintaining concentration. Inside doorway and assess whether there is any point maintaining concentration or not depending on interaction. [/sblock]



[sblock=Relic lvl 11]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 11) Human Wizard 10/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly, Haste, Bless
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile: Used, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter: USED, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: Used; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):Recharge Silent Image
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (43/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (46/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(49/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (48/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(44/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions] Move down stairs (flying) behind Fury (Up 1 square possible or ceiling too low?)
Cast Mage Armour on himself [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2014)

[section]

"And I'll take point, Borric. Let's get this thing done." Suiting action to words, Kalinn moves to the front as the party queue's up to go after the impulsive Elf.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]SK, I've got Kalinn leveled on my computer, just got to get her new stats transferred over to the Wiki for review.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2014)

[section]
Bren takes position near the center of the group, where - hopefully - his ability to enhance their skills and abilities and to heal the injured will be most useful.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 17, 2014)

It takes a bit of time for Daylily to neutralize the threat of the hanging zombies.  When finished, he has cut down eight of the poor souls.  Their poisoned bodies litter the floor of the hallway as it turns again before opening to a larger room.  As most people still have a bit of flight left in them, it is easier to glide above the bodies on the floor than step between them.
[sblock=Daylily and Orlando]Peeking around the first corner, you see two bulky demons dragging a female paladin by the chains on her ankles.  They are coming out of an area that looks newly hewn out of the rock and are either heading your way or towards an exit to the north. [/sblock][sblock=Borric]At the end of the line, you are in a staircase going down.  So, you are not seeing the same as Daylily and Fury.  The map doesn't let me do 3D well.[/sblock][sblock=Elenka and Bren]DC15 acrobatics to get through the maze of poisoned bodies, hop a ride with a flier, or make a fort save vs. Poison[/sblock][sblock=Next Combat Round 1]
130/130 AC 19 N29 ~ Daylily ~DR 1 Fly 66 horsechopper ~  
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5831r,   can fly self SLA
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1322r, MA 5366r, 
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1322r, winged boots 20r ~
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1322r, +2 Heroism 301r, +2 BS 442r, Fly 65 ~ 
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1322r/MA/OFl/1783r/DS/8052r/MC301r,  ~
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1322r,  
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4131r, Gr Magic Fang 4741r,  Fly 57 ~ 
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1765r, GMF 10219r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~  Fly 68, 
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7178r/MA 5387r ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1322r, SI 2046r, LS 13766r, Adaption IW538r ~ 
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1322r, GMF +2 13774r/MA 5367r, Fly 67 ~ 
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1322r, 

1??/1?? AC 25 Bulky Kalvakas Demon A
1??/1?? AC 25 Bulky Kalvakas Demon B
??/?? AC 17 Chained paladin 


Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                               outside of that, candle  light           providing          moderate    or     dim        light.   Still     there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do    the         effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 17, 2014)

[sblock=OOC questions]How tall is the ceiling here?  Is there room to fly over the demons?  Also, are the demons unaware, so that moving around them would not provoke AoOs?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 17, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]This room, 10' ceilings.   The demons are 8' tall horned beasts, so no room to maneuver over them.
Yes, the demons are unaware of you, so they are flat footed. They are coming out of a cavern like opening.  You would have to go through them to get behind them. I think that still provokes going through their square.  It is also a difficult CMD check.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 17, 2014)

Grinning happily, Daylily holds up a hand for silence, then points at the room, then makes a sign for horns.  _Demons incoming._  He grips his horsechopper and waits for the perfect moment to strike.

[sblock=OOC]I think the best plan is to get them in the middle of the room where we can swarm them, rather than back them up into the corridor so it's a 2 on 2 fight.  I'd like to delay until the demons are at Column 58, then run to M60 (avoiding AoOs assuming reach), rage, knockdown blow at +20 base + 15 RA/Adv Str Surge +3 horsechopper = +38.

Sound like a plan to everyone?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Horsechopper (1d10 x3, reach, trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 8/20
Haste Remaining: 6/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x23
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 19, 2014)

Relic glides above Daylily and touches his wand to the barbarian's weapon, waterscorpion held in his other hand. If he has time, he then prepares to step out and fire at the nearest demon as soon as Daylily attacks.

[sblock=OOC]SOunds good to me. I was going to suggest dropping a faith orb on them but it would kill the paladin as well... If Jack is MIA we should redistribute those types of things which we are going to need. 
Actions:
Fly above Daylily (or below if he is up)
Cast: Align weapon on Daylily's weapon

If there is time: Prepare to fire Water scropion at closest demon as soon as Daylily charges. 


 [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 11]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 11) Human Wizard 10/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (15) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly, Haste, Bless
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 (+8) Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile: Used, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter: USED, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: Used; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):Recharge Silent Image
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (43/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (46/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(49/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (48/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(43/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions] Move down stairs (flying) behind Fury (Up 1 square possible or ceiling too low?)
Cast Mage Armour on himself [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2014)

Fury grins and nods at Daylily's hand signals.  He'll wait until Daylily moves to make his own move.

Drevezh'korol sees Elenka and Bren begin to pick their way through the bodies and he ferries them across instead taking one in each pair of arms.






• Orlando Furioso •
[sblock=OOC]Sounds like an excellent plan to me.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 0/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 0/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric slowed up as those in front of him went silent and stopped going down. He was not sure what was happening up ahead, but without battle being joined he could assume that stealthy operations were underway byt Fury and Daylily.  He wisely kept his trap shut until her heard something.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2014)

Kalinn glides above the corpses, wisely choosing to avoid contact with them in the easiest way available to her - and reveling in her ability to fly, truth be told.

Bren steps nimbly through the corpses, his steps unerringly finding the spaces on the floor that are clear of their putrid remains.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 25, 2014)

Daylily holds up the train of adventurers and signals that there is new prey in front of him.  He holds his place, waiting for them to get into a more advantageous place to ambush them, but apparently not everyone behind him understood his planning.  Relic floats up behind him and "Alakaloosh" as he enhances Daylily's blade with his wand.  

Daylily realizes the jig is up, and rushes in.  With a lunging thrust, he knocks the far demon over.  But, that beast tries retaliating by picking on a barbarian's weakest point, his mind.  Meanwhile, the other simply steps up and rams Daylily with its massive horns, drawing blood the old fashioned way. 

[sblock=Daylily]The prone demon tried playing mind games on you.  he failed, but left you staggered for a round anyways.  OOC: You just squeaked by on the Dominate Person DC.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]A wand is a spell trigger device, needing a command word.  Well, it was heard, triggering things faster than Daylily wanted.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 2]
130-18/130+24 AC 19-2 N29 ~ Daylily ~DR 1 Fly 66, AlignWeap 30r horsechopper ~  Daylily's Init (1d20+3=23) rushes out, rages, Knockdown blow successful, staggered 1 round
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5831r,   can fly self SLA
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1322r, MA 5366r, 
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1322r, winged boots 20r ~
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1322r, +2 Heroism 301r, +2 BS 442r, Fly 65 ~ 
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1322r/MA/OFl/1783r/DS/8052r/MC301r,  ~
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1322r,  
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4131r, Gr Magic Fang 4741r,  Fly 57 ~ 
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1765r, GMF 10219r ~ 
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~  Fly 68, 
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7178r/MA 5387r ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1322r, SI 2046r, LS 13766r, Adaption IW538r ~ 
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1322r, GMF +2 13774r/MA 5367r, Fly 67 ~ 
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1322r, 

1??-8/1?? AC 25 M56 Bulky Kalvakas Demon A Demons' perceptions (1d20+24=41, 1d20+24=37), knocked prone, Daylily Will save vs. Swift Action (1d20+9=19) succeeds, but Daylily is still staggered, Daylily Will save vs. Std Action (1d20+11=18) squeaked the save
1??/1?? AC 25 N56 Bulky Kalvakas Demon B Demons' initiatives (1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=6), 5' step, gore power attack (1d20+13=23) Daylily hits for damage (2d6+12=18)
??/?? AC 17 Chained paladin 


Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                               outside of that, candle  light           providing          moderate    or     dim        light.   Still     there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do    the         effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 25, 2014)

Feeling the demon assault his mind, Daylily roars in rage.  "YOU NO TAKE CANDLE!"  It's not exactly clear what this means, but between his less than total grasp of Venzan and being half-delirious, it probably could have been worse.  Whatever the case may be, the barbarian upends the other demon.

[sblock=OOC]Knockdown (1d20+38=42)

Also, Daylily has Clear Mind and can reroll failed Will saves, since I assume at least one more will be incoming.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Horsechopper (1d10 x3, reach, trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 6/20
Haste Remaining: 6/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x23
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury flies forward to support Daylily avoiding one demon to position himself behind the second, prone demon.  His rapier flashes out and stabs it dealing a minor amount of damage.  Only once in position does he realize that Daylily's roaring will bring any other demons nearby, probably pinning him in the midst of a group of enemies.  Fury grins; nothing like a little danger to spice things up.





• Orlando Furioso •
[sblock=OOC]Move: to M55
Standard: rapier atk vs Demon A 1d20+19=25 for 1d6+9=15 + 6d6=19 sneak damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 0/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 0/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2014)

[section]

Frost lets the demonic spirits of her ancestors slip their leashes, feeling their madness fill her as she rushes forward to join the fray! She closes quickly with one of the huge demons, bringing Winterbite from his sheath and around in a glittering arc that hardly slows as it carves a slice of demon flesh from her foe. Her ancestors go to work as well, sapping some small portion of vitality from the demon.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move to O58, Raging Power Attack (1d20+17=25) for Damage (2d6+23=26).
Spirit Totem Attack, Damage (1d20+12=31, 1d4+2=3)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 28, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Just checking: Relic's action this turn was to cast Align with the wand, correct? Or can he act since the demons have gone? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 28, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Relic's use of the wand last round is what triggered the change from "Waiting to ambush" to Surprise round.  Daylily was the only one up front with view of the situation, so it was him vs. the demons.  Daylily got surprise and I went with what he had already planned.  Then the demons went, taking us to the top of a full round, with Daylily staggered.  He got his staggered action, Orlando did a full, Kalinn did a full.  All they attempted was successful.

Relic can do a full action as well as the rest of the PCs.
Meta: The ability Daylily was hit with can only affect him once a day, if he saves, which he did.  It also staggers even when you make the save. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 30, 2014)

Relic takes out the water scorpion and fires out a jet of holy water at the demon who seems to be getting the most pummeled upon. Not ever having used one before the jet of water shoots off high up towards the roof. Relic mutters a bit, adjusts his grip and readies himself to try better next time. 

[sblock=Actions]
Draw Water Scorpion and attack demon who looks like they are being hit the most
Touch Attk w/WaterScorpion (crossbow) 1d20+7=9
Presuming that is a FAIL
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 11]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 11) Human Wizard 10/Oracle 1
HP: 91/91 
AC: 14 (18) Touch 14 (18) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour, Fly
Fort: +7 Ref: +7  Will: +12
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile: Used, Tiny Hut, Enlarge Person, Colour Spray, Silent Image: Used
Lvl 2: Gust of Wind, Hideous Laughter: USED, Mirror Image: USED, Prot vs Evil, Communal, See Invisibility, Empty Slot
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: Used; Fly, Dark Vision, Communal: Used
Level 4: Control Summoned creature, Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Level 5: Suffocation; Telekinesis, Empty Slot, Empty Slot,
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):Recharge Silent Image
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 9/9 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/9 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (43/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (46/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil:(49/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (48/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon:(43/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 2/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric heard something that made no sense to him. He kept his eyes open towards the rear.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2014)

[section]
Bren trusts in the prowess of his friends, and holds his place in the group for now.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 2, 2014)

With Daylily having knocked both of the demons down, the group can make their way in and deal with the beasts relatively easily.  Arianna floats in and is able to take a chunk out of one.  Aradra moves into sight and tries weaving an arrow through, but it bounces off of the beast's hide instead of sinking in.  The wolf comes in and finds the poky things are already on their back.  It takes him a moment before he can find a non poky spot to bite.  

Being surrounded is not an ideal situation, so the far kalvakas works his mind tricks on Orlando.  This time, they work in slowing the rogue.  Turning his attention on the others, a screech and then blast of energy comes out of the beast.  This telekinetic energy throws Daylily against the wall, while Arianna and Kalinn are able to hold their position in the air.  

The other beast, looking at paladins, demons, and barbarians, goes after the weakest mind in the group, the wolf.  Try as he might, he cannot bend the wolf's will to his own, so he goes after the four legged critter with tooth and claw.  Even that is not effective against the mighty beast named Shadow.

[sblock=Orlando]You are enslaved to the Kalvakas A.  You get a -6 to attacks against it, as well as saves against its spells.  If it kills you, it consumes your soul to heal it.  You are also staggered this round.  I don't think you can take AoOs while staggered.  If you can, you can take one for it standing up.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Round 3]
112-2/130+24 AC 19-2 N29 ~ Daylily ~DR 1 Fly 65, AlignWeap 29r horsechopper raging~ Will save (1d20+9=14) failed Clear Mind reroll (1d20+9=15) still failed, and thrown, telekinetic damage slamming into wall (1d6=2)
..83/83. AC 22 O29 ~ Relic ~  Fly 5830r,   can fly self SLA
..82/82. AC 21 P29 ~ Sylvain ~ DV 1321r, MA 5365r, 
108/108.AC 24 K31 ~  Orlando  ~  DV 1321r, winged boots 19r ~ Will Save vs. Enslave (1d20+7=15) failed, Staggered, -6 to Attacks and Saves vs. A
123/127 AC 31+2BS M29 ~ Borric ~ DV 1321r, +2 Heroism 300r, +2 BS 441r, Fly 64 ~ 
..79/79. AC 17 N29 ~ Anaerion ~DV 1321r/MA/OFl/1782r/DS/8051r/MC300r,  ~
..82/82. AC 18 S29 ~ Elenka ~ DV 1321r,  
..82/82. AC 24+4 M29 ~ Drevezh'Korol ~ MA 4130r, Gr Magic Fang 4740r,  Fly 56 ~ 
100^82/100^82 AC 30 S29 ~ Arianna ~ MA 1764r, GMF 10218r ~ swift AS, 40' move, Claw attack +GMF+bane-power attack (1d20+16+1+2-3=34) hits B for damage+GMF+bane+AS+PA (1d6+7+1+2+2d6+3+6=29), Will save (1d20+14=33) success not thown
164/164 AC 28 L29 ~ Kalinn ~  Fly 67, Will Save (1d20+11=23) success
..80/80. AC 22 Q29 ~ Breninyr ~ CR 7177r/MA 5386r ~ 
121/121 AC 26 M28 ~ Aradra ~DV 1321r, SI 2045r, LS 13765r, Adaption IW537r ~ moved, arrow+PB-DA attack (1d20+22+1-4=23) missed
124/125 AC 28 K28 ~ Shadow ~ DV 1321r, GMF +2 13773r/MA 5366r, Fly 66 ~ double moved, Will Save (1d20+6=22) success vs. Enslave, staggered
.,??/??.. AC 15 T29 ~ Kutholiam ~ DV 1321r, 

1??-8-24/1?? AC 25 M56 Bulky Kalvakas Demon A prone, swift Attempt Enslave Orlando, succeeded,  Cast Defensively DC 25 (1d20+15=28) succeeds, Cast Telekinesis on Daylily, Arianna, Frost, stands without provoking from Orlando due to staggered
1??-8-26-3-19/1?? AC 25 N56 Bulky Kalvakas Demon B prone, swift Attempt Enslave Shadow, failed, full attack shadow from prone, full power attack  prone on Shadow claw/claw/bite/gore (1d20+16-3-4=14, 1d20+16-3-4=26,  1d20+16-3-4=23, 1d20+16-3-4=22) all miss 
??/?? AC 17 Chained paladin 


Ceiling: 10 feet
Lighter Cyan shaded circle: Borric's Ioun Torch still providing light,                                               outside of that, candle  light           providing          moderate    or     dim        light.   Still     there,       just got  tired   of       merging maps   to  do    the         effect           right.
Inside Red shaded circle, Magic Circle vs. Evil 10' around Anaerion still there. Tired of merging effects.
Deep Blue Shaded: Grease
Magenta Triangle state: Flying
Green Triangle state: Haste
Red Diamond state: Grappled
Blue Circle state: Prone
Purple Dot: Blind         
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2014)

[section]
The sounds of battle continue, and Bren grows curious about the state of affairs in the area ahead. He advances enough to see what's going on, without abandoning the members of the group remaining behind. Once he assesses the situation, he moves on into the fray.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move to Q60, then to O56.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (18 Touch, 22 FF)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 27 (+12/29 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (06/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08), Jaunt Boots (02/03), Unity (01/01)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spear of Purity, Spear of Purity, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Spiritual Ally, Spiritual Ally
*5th Level:* Breath of Life, Command (Greater), Dispel Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2014)

[section]

Frost strikes out twice with _Hafísbíta_, attempting to end the demon's life before it decides to rise. Her demonic ancestors continue their attack on the creatures psyche.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Full Power Attack (1d20+17=31, 1d20+12=19) for Damage (2d6+23=32, 2d6+23=35) (I'm assuming your AC listing for the demons includes the prone penalty, and the second attack is a miss. But I included the damage just in case.
Spirit Totem Attack, Damage (1d20+12=29, 1d4+2=5)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 30 (16 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +10

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 218/218
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32
*Fort:* +15 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +12

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 28 (14 Touch, 25 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 213/213
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +11

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 29 (15 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 179/179
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +10

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/18)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+11/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: At-Will, 1st Lvl: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Lvl: 7/7 per Day)
                                                       (                   3rd Lvl: 3/5 per Day, 4th Lvl: 3/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Breeze, Disrupt Undead, Haunted Fey Aspect, Jolt, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Icicle Dagger, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy, Scorching Ray
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste, Versatile Weapon
*4th Level:* Monstrous Physique II
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 3, 2014)

Daylily seems somewhat surprised by the telekinetic blow, but recovers quickly.  "Invisibles fist?  Okay, is first time surprising for me.   But it is okays, because I am having friend Furry's backside!"  He charges forward again and once again knocks the demon to the floor with a mighty smash.

[sblock=OOC]Knockdown (1d20=7) +38 = 45.  8 damage.

EDIT: Sorry, didn't realize the Fury might not have been public knowledge. Edited post to reflect that.  Either way, Daylily does not want the demon to shred Fury and he does want to provide a flank.  Oh, forgot the move to within 2 blocks.  Do not care if it provokes AoO.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Horsechopper (1d10 x3, reach, trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 5/20
Haste Remaining: 6/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x23
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Can Bren tell that something's wrong with Fury? [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2014)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Suddenly, Fury is no longer laughing.  In fact, he can barely think and holding onto his rapier takes almost more concentration than he has.  He raises the blade the point of which wavers in the air before thrusting forward at the demon that Daylily has again knocked to the floor.  Even against the prone demon he finds it difficult but he does manage to stab it.  He jerks the blade back and stares at his shaking hand.

"What the hells?"





• Orlando Furioso •
[sblock=OOC]
Standard: rapier atk vs Demon A 1d20+17=22.  With the penalty to AC for prone I believe this hits.  Dmg+sneak: 7d6+9=37[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 11 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +16

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 117  Current: 117
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 29 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +18 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* 

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 0/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift
*Special:*
Winged Boots 0/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2014)

*Drevezh'korol, Eidolon*

Drevezh'korol finishes carrying Elenka through the maze of poisoned bodies and sets her down in a clear spot next to the wall.  He is rushing a bit as he hears battle ahead and he is ready to lend his assistance.




• • • • Drevezh'korol • • •

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Set Elenka down at R62; move as close to O59 as he can get.

Mods: +1 haste, +1 GMF, +2 bane, -3 PA; +1 GMF, +2d6+2 bane, +6 PA
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][section][size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +12; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 24 (14 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 28 (+4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 92  Current HP: 92
*CMB:* +18 *CMD:* 32 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +6 (+4 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* empty
*Conditions:* Haste (+1 att w/full att, +1 to hit, +1 dodge, +30 ft move), Gr Magic Fang (+1 hit/dmg), Mage Armor (+4 AC)
*Special:*
Longarm bracers 3/3 remaining

[sblock=Large Evolution][section]*Large Stats* NOT in effect
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 31 +10 [35 +12 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 16   *AC:* 24, 12 touch, 21 flat-footed
*CON:* 18   *HP:* 98

Modified Attacks:
Slam (x2) 
Bite 
Hooves (x2) 
[/section][/sblock][/section][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2014)

*Elenka, human summoner*

Elenka could almost stomp her foot in annoyance if it weren't such a pampered princess thing to do.  She steps away from the corner where Drevezh'korol placed her, draws the jagged black blade she carries and assesses the battlefield.






. . . *Elenka Danyllova* . . .

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 11
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13

*AC:* 18 (13 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 90  Current: 90
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 22 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +10

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/6 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 3/5 remaining.
4th level: 2/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 6 7/7
Bond Senses 11/11 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 2/2 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2014)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric kept look out over his shoulder as he descended the stairs. He was ready to bash anything that tried to attack them from behind.

[sblock=OOC]Move to about V64, ready melee attack if anything comes at their rear.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 7, 2014)

Relic's eyes narrowed as he watched the battle unfold and Fury began to behave strangely...

[sblock=OOC] Take 10 on Spellcraft to know that Fury has been Enslaved possible? If so Relic draws his Wand of Protection vs Evil and casts it on Fury. That would give him another saving throw, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Looks like we're calling this one done? It's been over a month since the last IC post, and six weeks since the last GM update . . . [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 31, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, I've been out of the country for a little over a week, then was digging my way through the accumulated mess from my absence at work / home. Just now starting to get caught up on the boards. 

I'll throw a mention here for [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION] (I know his PM box gets full, so I'll not try that). Maybe the new year will bring him a bit more time / relief. If not, we'll figure out some kind of wrap up. I don't have anywhere near the skill at number / pc juggling that SK does, though, so be aware if it happens, it will be more likely to be narrative closure than a complete final set of encounters. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2014)

*OOC:*


Fine by me, jk. Dungeon crawls with 10 characters are not my idea of fun anyway. Probably time to end this, but there is not anyone standing by to run a high level game in its place.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2015)

*OOC:*


I don't know if SK's inbox here is full or not, but I received a reply in email from him, jkason. He was able to send me the stuff for me to take over Return to Boar's Ridge. He was going to try some posting this weekend if RL permitted, but things are still keeping him from doing much on-line.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 6, 2015)

*OOC:*


I'm good with narrative closure even without an adventure waiting.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 7, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]I am sorry everyone.  I know my attendance has been pitiful.  I will be shutting down the game and will post a narrative closure and doing all the calculations soon.  I hope by the weekend.

The good news is I am making five times as much money as I did last year.  The bad news is I don't have time to play any more.  As an example, yesterday was 13 hours at the office and another 2 hours work at home.  The national launch date for the product is only two weeks away.  Things might improve after that.
-SK
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]Real life always comes first, SK. Thanks for tackling this monster in the first place, and for wrapping it up for the players. Let me know if you need any extra help from me. And we'll hope for you to get at least a little extra time after product launch, if only so you can get some sleep!  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2015)

Their fight ranges for what seems like an eternity, but though they lose both blood and momentary sanity during the row, the only others who lose their lives are the demons.

The party stands a moment, catching their breath, the limp and broken bodies of the demons still, the cavern quiet once again. If their commotion would draw other opponents, it seems to have done none for now. 

They are gathering themselves together again when the catacombs themselves tremble with what sounds like a bellow but feels like an earthquake. Pebbles fall from the cavern roof, but the tunnels hold, and then the wave is gone. 

"The Demonscope!" Kutholiam whispers, his eyes wide and terrified. "We have no more time!"

The man runs. Past the demon and knight bodies, past the party, down the hall before they even realize he seems to have gone quite mad. The fliers take to the air in pursuit as the others run slightly behind. For his apparent age, Kutholiam is far more spy than anyone would have guessed. 

They twist and turn through the tunnels, through bands of light and darkness, stench and putrescence. Bodies, burned and skewered and desecrated, of humans and demons. Once, a band of demons turns with surprise to see the party charging forward. Just before battle is joined, however, everyone stumbles as another bellowing earthquake hits. The demons cower, uncertain if the newcomers have caused it, and then their eyes widen in surprise as they blink out of existence. Whether the demon wards are coming back or simply fluctuating, it's one less fight and one minute closer to the dying artifact.

Finally, Kutholiam stumbles to a breathless halt in a large room. At its center stands a ring of stones with three depressions. Each holds what appears to be a reliquary of some kind. 

"The Demonscope is still intact, but with the shards in place, it shouldn't be--"

The old man's pondering is interrupted at the center of the stone ring erupts, a massive, clawed arm shooting out of the smoke and steam at its center. That it's accompanied by another bellowing earthquake makes clear the source. Magical energy flares, and the enormous arm falls back out of sight. 

Though they had but a brief glimpse of it, Relic, Sylvain, and Anaerion all recognize the shape of a Balor demon. 

"If it's broken through that much, we have barely any time left. We have to discover what's gone wrong with the --"

"Too many, all wrong," comes a cracking voice, drawing the party's eyes to someone who must surely have been a knight, but whose haggard appearance and clearly broken mind suggest him to be nothing of the sort any longer. He sits in the corner with three more reliquaries, shuffling them about as if to try discerning one from the other. "And the order. I've forgotten the order. Maybe the words, but they all turn fuzzy in my head..."

[sblock=ooc]Okay, there's a part one. This is the endgame, trying to re-entomb a Balor demon in the scope. You're welcome to interact with the knight or try stuff out with the scope if you like, or if you're all over it, I'll do another expository dump in a few days to finalize things. In the meanwhile, hopefully this is a reasonable placeholder while I try to start tracking down numbers. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2015)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric looked chagrined as all their hopes of trying to stop the powerful demon from breaking through was the crazed and broken mind of the knight.

"Gah, this cannot be good for fook's sake! I ain't going to be able to help him with that. But maybe I can do something about this!"

He charged forward to try bashing at the clawed arm if it reappeared again. Borric may not be able to stand against the creature, but he could buy time if necessary. No one could say the momma Hawkins's boy was a coward.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +18
*AC:* 31 (26 w/out shield, 28(23w/out shield) flat-footed, 14 Touch) Barkskin -> *32 now*
*HP:* 127 *Current:* 123
*CMB:* +17 *CMD:* 31 (33 vs. Disarm/ 35 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +13 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 (+11 vs. Fear) +10 Reflex
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-4/+8Dmg), Combat Expertise (-4/+4AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SVs/Skills), Mind-shielded, Darkvision, Barkskin, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Shield (LH), Holy Flail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 20, 2015)

Relic legged it over to the relics. "Tell me what you do remember man! I will help you find the order" he barked sharply at the befuddled knight. He tried to make sense of the ramblings as he used his affinity to magic and his previous experience with large planar contraptions like this to attempt to make sense of where the pieces needed to go and what their function was. 

[sblock=OOC] I am pretty over it to be honest. I am  keen just to wrap things at this stage. Thanks for taking things to a neat ending jk[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]I'm good with a narrative closure for this one as well. Been too long for me to get back into it.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]No need to drag things out for me either. Borrick is retiring and I am only posting IC for giggles. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2015)

Orlando will stand, or fall, by his friend, Borric.  He dashes forward with swords drawn and a smile on his face.

"What a tale to tell the ladies, eh?"

Drevezh'korol, the wooden man, lumbers along behind Fury ready to stand to the end in defense of his mistress.  Elenka moves to aid Relic in deciphering the mad knight's puzzle.

[sblock=OOC]Like the others, more than ready to end this.  Thanks for writing up the ending, jkason.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 23, 2015)

Daylily steps up next to Borric.  "Ooh!  This one is much bigs!  Bigger even thans the other one which I was being too far away to kill.  I was disappoint then, but this will being more gooder, I am think."

[sblock=OOC]Narrative wrap-up is fine by me.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 19 (19 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 130/130
CMB: +17 CMD: 30 
Fort: +13 Reflex: +8 Will: +7
Attack: +18/+10/+5 for WD+19

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch)
HP: 152/152
CMB: +19 CMD: 32 
Fort: +15 Reflex: +8 Will: +9
Attack: +25/+17/+12 for WD+24

Perception: +15
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Horsechopper (1d10 x3, reach, trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 5/20
Haste Remaining: 6/10

Used Items: 
Potion of Fly, Potion of See Invisibility x2, Wand of CLW x23
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 27, 2015)

Drawing his bow to a full draw, Aradra keeps his eyes peeled out on the stone, wondering how the hell something that massive got caught in that crystal.

Meanwhile, Anaerion helps out with Relic in order to figure out the order of the shards

[sblock=OOC]
 [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]: My last post was here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...hadow/page42&p=6361498&viewfull=1#post6361498 for point of reference.  Thats when I "Retired" so to speak.  I've been able to keep an eye on the thread for the last month or so.

I am sorry for not sticking around.  This had the potential to be all sort of awesome, but alas.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 1, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]I've been unable to get ahold of Satin Knights to get what numbers he had already. If anyone has his actual email contact info and wants to shoot him something, I'd appreciate it.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]There is a pretty detailed accounting in the first post of this thread, if that is what you mean.  It goes to mid-October of last year.  As far as I'm concerned, for my characters the tally can stop there so there wouldn't need to be any additional calculations made.  I don't want to add unnecessarily to your load.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2015)

OOC: Same feelings as GE. No need to do more than use the latest accounting from last October. We have not been playing since then.


----------



## jkason (Apr 8, 2015)

Relic and Anaerion recognize that some of the reliquaries have inscriptions in Celestial, while the others are actual inscribed with Abyssal. Given the Celestial on the large pit from which the demon hand rose, they decide it's unlikely a demon language would have been used, and discard those objects as false.

While the others hold themselves ready in the room, hearing distant booming and periodic shaking, the scholors and spellcasters quickly do what they can to sort out the mess. The crazy man's jabbering doesn't seem to distract them much; apparently, they've experienced their own fair share of it. 

The cavern shakes as Relic, Anaerion, and Elenka position themselves at what they believe are the proper points with the proper reliquaries. Everyone holds his or her breath, then, with a nod, they all insert the sacred objects. 

There is a flash of light. No, "flash" is far too sedate a word. The room explodes in white, brilliant energy, knocking everyone to the ground, leaving them both deaf and blind for a few seconds, though it also inexplicably fills them with a sense of hope and comfort. No one said magic wasn't full of contradictions. 

When they can see and hear again (or, in Relic's case, see as well as they ever could), the party realize it wasn't just the loss of their hearing that made everything quiet: the noise, the rumbling, the distant screaming of tortured knights and rabid demons is completely gone. 

Elenka and Arianna both feel a tingle at the enchanted objects they obtained to keep their eidolons on this plane, as if something had pulled firmly at their bonds. The magical objects glow, but neither Arianna's monstrous exterior nor Elenka's wooden guardian fade from view. 

"You've ... you've done it!" Kutholiam exclaims. "The barriers are back!"

What follows is both a dirge and a blur, as the party returns to the surface, greeted by weary-but-jubilant paladins, though also by not-insignificant carnage amongst the defenders. There are long-winded explanations about mind-controlled paladins and false components used to compromise the Demonscope. There is talk about award ceremonies and parades and parties, though after what just happened at the _last_ overblown ceremony, not a full day past, others suggest perhaps rewards should just be quietly offered so that everyone can start on the work of rebuilding. 

And then you catch the warm orange glow of the sun rising. The long, dark, bloody, seemingly endless night of demons and devils and things that howl at the stars and stab you in the back is, finally, over.



[sblock=ooc]After so long waiting, effectively losing not one, but two DMs, it seems totally unfair for you not to get your TXP and TGP for the slog, so I'm giving it. Judge perogative. Feel free to not take it if you don't want it, obvs.

While I recognize after having it pointed out that SK is being crazy detailed in his record keeping on that first post, I'm just going to have to sink to the ground and admit what's in that first post has me completely flummoxed trying to follow it and convert it into something that's a flat "<amount> XP each, <amount> treasure each." This is _entirely on me,_ mind you. I'm sure it's clear to most normal people, but I have some not-insignificant mental blocks when too many numbers start lining up.

So I just took the "current" value in orange, plugged it into the LPF spreadsheet, and tried to make it calculate the time based XP / GP. I did not account for level ups that may or may not have taken place in the middle. If one of you wants to do that to get a better share of XP, have at. "Final total" below should be the XP your character is AT, not in addition to anything.

For TGP, the value below should just be your TGP for the gap since October (so that one IS in addition). Since previous TGP wasn't totalled in SK's calculation, I didn't add it together, since I figure you guys can do that for your individual characters:


Each PC is due *22,114.44 GP* as a share of the Encounter treasure on top of what's below, so I'm not bothering to put it on each line item.  


Bren: 55080 TXP, 515515 final total (lvl 15), 129,960 additional TGP

Kalinn: 55080 TXP, 443123 final total. (lvl 15), 129,960 additional  TGP

Aradra: 45000 TXP, 303916 final total. (lvl 14), 84,960 additional  TGP

Orlando: 45000 TXP, 365827 final total. (lvl 14), 84,960 additional  TGP

Daylily: 32040 TXP, 263406 final total. (lvl 13), 64,980 additional  TGP

Relic: 32040 TXP, 261961 final total. (lvl 13), 64,980 additional  TGP

Sylvain: 32040 TXP, 258069 final total. (lvl 13), 64,980 additional  TGP  

Elenka: 25920 TXP, 176285 final total. (lvl 12), 39,960 additional  TGP

Anaerion: 259020 TXP, 163775 final total (lvl 12), 39,960 additional TGP[/sblock]


----------

